# New Businesses Coming to Southern Maryland



## Disney4845

If you are interested in keeping up with new things coming to the area please visit our blog http://shashoconsulting.blogspot.com/  and like our Facebook page.  We also try to post when these new businesses begin hiring.  I will also try to post new businesses here when I have time.

Go to the last entries on this post to see the latest info.


----------



## sockgirl77

DooDoo1402 said:


> I'll agree... but I don't think of them when I see "southern maryland", although I realize many feel differently.



Technically Charles, Calvert, and St. Mary's counties are southern Maryland. Why is this a hard concept for you to grasp?


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

sockgirl77 said:


> Technically Charles, Calvert, and St. Mary's counties are southern Maryland. Why is this a hard concept for you to grasp?



Some demographers also include the southern portions of Prince George's and Anne Arundel below RTE 214.


----------



## sockgirl77

NorthBeachPerso said:


> Some demographers also include the southern portions of Prince George's and Anne Arundel below RTE 214.



If you look at a map, they are southern Maryland.


----------



## Sweet 16

DooDoo1402 said:


> *New things for Waldorf you mean*...
> 
> Your quote from the website, "Time for an update to St. Marys County!  Sorry I don't get down there enough to keep up on whats going on but here is a little update to show I care."
> 
> pfffttsss!  We ARE southern Maryland!  Waldorf and Charles county is just on our outskirts!
> 
> Just my rant and 2 cents!



Did you miss this part?



> Tuesday, January 29, 2013
> New Tenants for *St. Mary's County*.....
> 
> Lexington Village will be getting two new tenants. Kay Jewelers and Noodles & Co.  Construction should get started shortly.  They will be located next to Buffalo Wild Wings in a free standing building in front of Dick's Sporting Goods and Kohl's.
> 
> Three Notch Crossing will be getting Potbelly Sandwich works which joins Sweetfrog Frozen Yogurt, a Nail Salon and the Longhorn Steakhouse. Three Notch Crossing is located across the street from First Colony Shopping Center.



This in addition to the slew of new restaurants and businesses that have been built in the last 2-3 years alone (i.e. Dick's, Kohl's, BWW, Longhorn, Olive Garden, Red Robin, etc.).  Is something missing?  Besides a decent movie theater, Sonic and a go-kart track.


----------



## Disney4845

All feedback is good to me.  Thanks for checking it out.

And I am working on Sonic for St. Mary's.


----------



## mudpuddle

Disney4845 said:


> All feedback is good to me.  Thanks for checking it out.
> 
> And I am working on Sonic for St. Mary's.



Please think of Charlotte Hall! We need to expand our eating choices!


----------



## Disney4845

Hopefully when Charlotte Hall Station comes out of the ground we will have a few more places you will enjoy.  I need more restaurant franchisors.


----------



## abcxyz

Disney4845 said:


> I need more restaurant franchisors.



So does Owe'Malley which is why there aren't more of them.


----------



## ylexot

I'd love to open up an Alamo Drafthouse Cinema:
Alamo Drafthouse Cinema : Select your Location


----------



## somdforever

Disney4845 said:


> If you are interested in keeping up with new things coming to the area please visit our blog and like our facebook page.  We also try to post when these new businesses begin hiring.
> 
> Commercial Happenings in Southern Maryland
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ShashoCommercial



Over a frickin' year to put in a 350 ft. turn lane?  Are you kidding me?  These people work for MD SHA?????  And a bicycle lane from where to where?  I never see anyone riding a bike on those roads now?


----------



## sockgirl77

Just curious, is Chris Shasho a paid advertiser here?


----------



## Disney4845

No is that a requirement?  I'm not advertising space on the forum.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

I thought y'all didn't like chain restaurants.  Make up your goddamned minds.


----------



## Disney4845

somdforever said:


> Over a frickin' year to put in a 350 ft. turn lane?  Are you kidding me?  These people work for MD SHA?????  And a bicycle lane from where to where?  I never see anyone riding a bike on those roads now?



I guess they figure that if they make everyone put in sidewalk and a bike lane when they do improvements to their properties that one day 50 years from now they will all connect and have one continuous path.


----------



## fatratcat

mudpuddle said:


> Please think of Charlotte Hall! We need to expand our eating choices!



Agree strongly. CH needs better restaurant choices, no more fastfood! How about a decent place to get breakfast or a sitdown dinner?


----------



## fatratcat

NorthBeachPerso said:


> I thought y'all didn't like chain restaurants.  Make up your goddamned minds.



At this point, I'm willing to compromise! CH/Mechanicsville needs better restaurants! 30,000 people with higher than average incomes and you wind up driving 10-20 miles in every direction to eat? What a bunch of crap!


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

somdforever said:


> Over a frickin' year to put in a 350 ft. turn lane?  Are you kidding me?  These people work for MD SHA?????  And a bicycle lane from where to where?  I never see anyone riding a bike on those roads now?



Constructing alternates to cars is getting to be required by both the State and Feds now when constructing or upgrading.  You don't have to, but the non-County funding is way less if you don't.


----------



## garyt27

For craps sake, I thought there would be no new businesses and that some would go away what with the impending doom of a wage increase.


----------



## sockgirl77

fatratcat said:


> At this point, I'm willing to compromise! CH/Mechanicsville needs better restaurants! 30,000 people with higher than average incomes and you wind up driving 10-20 miles in every direction to eat? What a bunch of crap!



You do realize that those restaurants will bring more traffic, right?


----------



## fatratcat

sockgirl77 said:


> You do realize that those restaurants will bring more traffic, right?



You mean more traffic than the bus terminal or the eyesore of a flea market on Saturdays? OK. We lose the crappy fleamarket and bus terminal and get something we actually use? Crazy, huh?


----------



## sockgirl77

fatratcat said:


> You mean more traffic than the bus terminal or the eyesore of a flea market on Saturdays? OK. We lose the crappy fleamarket and bus terminal and get something we actually use? Crazy, huh?



If you lose that bus terminal then you lose the residency of those upper income folks. The foreigners market is crap now so it can go. It doesn't matter day or time of the week that I travel through there. It's always a cluster####. Adding a chain restaurant will make it worse and it would invite more Dorfers in the area to dine.


----------



## Disney4845

garyt27 said:


> For craps sake, I thought there would be no new businesses and that some would go away what with the impending doom of a wage increase.



Not around here. I've seen a big pickup in business. I've got two gov contractors looking for space now.  This is a strong area.


----------



## fatratcat

sockgirl77 said:


> If you lose that bus terminal then you lose the residency of those upper income folks. The foreigners market is crap now so it can go. It doesn't matter day or time of the week that I travel through there. It's always a cluster####. Adding a chain restaurant will make it worse and it would invite more Dorfers in the area to dine.



I ain't scared of the Dorfers. What do you think the flea market already draws? We just need to empty thier wallets while they visit. Here's my final offer. We lose HALF of the liquor stores, nail salons, and banks. This should free up enough room for traffic AND we'll still have plenty of liquor stores, nail salons, and banks! LOL!


----------



## sockgirl77

fatratcat said:


> I ain't scared of the Dorfers. What do you think the flea market already draws? We just need to empty thier wallets while they visit. Here's my final offer. We lose HALF of the liquor stores, nail salons, and banks. This should free up enough room for traffic AND we'll still have plenty of liquor stores, nail salons, and banks! LOL!



The market only adds 2 days of excess traffic. If I were a Charlotte Hall resident, I'd be thankful if no other businesses were added. There's very little serenity left up there.


----------



## fatratcat

sockgirl77 said:


> The market only adds 2 days of excess traffic. If I were a Charlotte Hall resident, I'd be thankful if no other businesses were added. There's very little serenity left up there.



I've lived there for 20 years. It's about the same as it's alway been.


----------



## sockgirl77

fatratcat said:


> I've lived there for 20 years. It's about the same as it's alway been.



And yet you still want to welcome more traffic?


----------



## somdfunguy

DooDoo1402 said:


> New things for Waldorf you mean...
> 
> Your quote from the website, "Time for an update to St. Marys County!  Sorry I don't get down there enough to keep up on whats going on but here is a little update to show I care."
> 
> pfffttsss!  We ARE southern Maryland!  Waldorf and Charles county is just on our outskirts!
> 
> Just my rant and 2 cents!



Missed you today pookie


----------



## sockgirl77

somdfunguy said:


> Missed you today pookie


----------



## fatratcat

sockgirl77 said:


> And yet you still want to welcome more traffic?



Yep! I really don't mind development, as long as it is smart...meaning things I value and use...fastfood, nail salons, and liquor stores are all OK in moderation but CH is out of control.


----------



## sockgirl77

fatratcat said:


> Yep! I really don't mind development, as long as it is smart...meaning things I value and use...fastfood, nail salons, and liquor stores are all OK in moderation but CH is out of control.



Apparently they're fitting the demand because they're still in busy.


----------



## fatratcat

sockgirl77 said:


> Apparently they're fitting the demand because they're still in busy.



I know? Amazing, huh? So, we have lot's of rich drunks with nice nails? I think a TGI Friday's WITH A HUGE BAR will fit into the community nicely. They can all park at the bus terminal.


----------



## somdfunguy

sockgirl77 said:


>



We had a lunch date and he failed to make it.


----------



## mudpuddle

sockgirl77 said:


> Apparently they're fitting the demand because they're still in busy.



that's because there is no where else to go! Oh yeah, there are the "dollar" stores, too.


----------



## jazz lady

I heard a rumor that Safeway was going to go in where the old McKay's store was in Wildewood?  Truth or just speculation?


----------



## BOP

DooDoo1402 said:


> I'll agree... but I don't think of them when I see "southern maryland", although I realize many feel differently.



:elitistsnob:


----------



## BOP

Sweet 16 said:


> Did you miss this part?
> 
> 
> 
> This in addition to the slew of new restaurants and businesses that have been built in the last 2-3 years alone (i.e. Dick's, Kohl's, BWW, Longhorn, Olive Garden, Red Robin, etc.).  *Is something missing?*  Besides a decent movie theater, Sonic and a go-kart track.



Infrastructure.


----------



## BOP

fatratcat said:


> I ain't scared of the Dorfers. What do you think the flea market already draws? We just need to empty thier wallets while they visit. Here's my final offer. We lose HALF of the liquor stores, nail salons, and banks. This should free up enough room for traffic AND we'll still have plenty of liquor stores, nail salons, and banks! LOL!



Racist!


----------



## sockgirl77

jazz lady said:


> I heard a rumor that Safeway was going to go in where the old McKay's store was in Wildewood?  Truth or just speculation?



I really hope that's the truth!


----------



## Bird Dog

garyt27 said:


> For craps sake, I thought there would be no new businesses and that some would go away what with the impending doom of a wage increase.



No, there will always be hard working, risk taking entrepreneurs, so you will always be able to suckle off them with your union and liberal ass Bretheran.
Just like ticks and flea will not kill all the critters in the forest.

Just less of them


----------



## Disney4845

jazz lady said:


> I heard a rumor that Safeway was going to go in where the old McKay's store was in Wildewood?  Truth or just speculation?



I have not heard that rumor yet.  I will check with my contact there on monday.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

fatratcat said:


> I've lived there for 20 years. It's about the same as it's alway been.



 Ive lived in Charlotte Hall for 35 years and Im not getting any younger, it would be nice to just drive a mile or two to a nice sitdown place to eat. Heck with O'Malleys gas tax increase I'll need shorter trips.  CH is so centrally located but we all have to go 15-20 miles to get to really nice places to eat and shop.
 Tequilla Grill has been as nice addition for a place to eat, but if you dont like Mexican food then its not your place to eat.
 The Farmers Market is a dump and eyesore, but unfortunatly its never going to go anywhere, maybe a remoldel would help.
 Fatratcat I do have to disagree about the traffic, evening rush hour has changed down here since the bypass was built, now everyone heading south have no stoplights for almost 7 miles till they hit the one at McKays at Mohawk, then it starts to backup from Golden Beach Rd. through the one at Oaks Rd. to Mohawk.  Lots of people now are jumping off at Lighthouse and coming down Charlotte Hall Rd. thank goodness they put that 4 way stop sign at Oaks, or it would be hard to get across from Oaks.  That rush hour problem is only about 2-3 hours a workday then things go back to normal as long as its accident free. Then Saturday there is some more traffic with the market and people heading to Waldorf and beyond to shop.


----------



## fatratcat

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Ive lived in Charlotte Hall for 35 years and Im not getting any younger, it would be nice to just drive a mile or two to a nice sitdown place to eat. Heck with O'Malleys gas tax increase I'll need shorter trips.  CH is so centrally located but we all have to go 15-20 miles to get to really nice places to eat and shop.
> Tequilla Grill has been as nice addition for a place to eat, but if you dont like Mexican food then its not your place to eat.
> The Farmers Market is a dump and eyesore, but unfortunatly its never going to go anywhere, maybe a remoldel would help.
> Fatratcat I do have to disagree about the traffic, evening rush hour has changed down here since the bypass was built, now everyone heading south have no stoplights for almost 7 miles till they hit the one at McKays at Mohawk, then it starts to backup from Golden Beach Rd. through the one at Oaks Rd. to Mohawk.  Lots of people now are jumping off at Lighthouse and coming down Charlotte Hall Rd. thank goodness they put that 4 way stop sign at Oaks, or it would be hard to get across from Oaks.  That rush hour problem is only about 2-3 hours a workday then things go back to normal as long as its accident free. Then Saturday there is some more traffic with the market and people heading to Waldorf and beyond to shop.



You make sense. I think I just have a higher bar for what I consider traffic. To me, CH isn't much of a snarl...Brandwyine at 0700 on weekday...now that's a cluster! Just curious, why do you think the junk sale/flea market isn't going anywhere anytime soon?


----------



## fatratcat

BOP said:


> Racist!



It was a socio-economic judgment not a racial one. Charles is 21st richest county in the entire country! As their poor neighbor to the south, we should fleece 'em!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

fatratcat said:


> You make sense. I think I just have a higher bar for what I consider traffic. To me, CH isn't much of a snarl...Brandwyine at 0700 on weekday...now that's a cluster! Just curious, why do you think the junk sale/flea market isn't going anywhere anytime soon?



 Yes Brandywine is a snarl, Im glad Im retired now and dont have to go through there every work day, and luckily for me I split off and headed to Upper Marlboro up 301.  Its bad there most of the tme now, the backups at the light at Brandywine Rd. and 373 are bad even on the weekends.
 My reason for saying that the markets not going anywhere anytime soon is because its owned by one of the good ole boys, Ben Burroughs, he owns alot of the land in Charlotte Hall or did at onetime and even if he should pass on, (he's no spring chicken) it will proably be passed down through family.


----------



## huntr1

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Yes Brandywine is a snarl, Im glad Im retired now and dont have to go through there every work day, and luckily for me I split off and headed to Upper Marlboro up 301.  Its bad there most of the tme now, the backups at the light at Brandywine Rd. and 373 are bad even on the weekends.
> My reason for saying that the markets not going anywhere anytime soon is because its owned by one of the good ole boys, Ben Burroughs, he owns alot of the land in Charlotte Hall or did at onetime and even if he should pass on, (he's no spring chicken) it will proably be passed down through family.



Another reason the junk market isn't going anywhere is that Ben and Jarboe have a serious dislike going on.  Ben won't do anything to the junk market because then he'd by default be improving access to Jarboes (closed) lumber mill.  He refuses to do anything that could help Jarboe.


----------



## Disney4845

Disney4845 said:


> I have not heard that rumor yet.  I will check with my contact there on monday.



Safeway was just a rumor, sorry.  If they do look at that site they will let me know.


----------



## popsicle

*Pot Belly restaurant*

has ads on indeed.com for a California, Md location.  Does anyone know where that is going to be?


----------



## Disney4845

Route 301 Park and Ride Construction to Begin April 7 | www.charlescountymd.gov

This may be of interest to you park and riders in Waldorf:

For Immediate Release
2013-93
Monday, April 1, 2013 - 5:35pm
Route 301 Park and Ride Construction to Begin April 7

Beginning on Sunday, April 7, an improvement project at the Route 301 (Crain Highway) Park and Ride lot in Waldorf will begin.

During construction, parking spaces will be reduced and the north end of the lot will be fenced off.  Commuter patrons who utilize this park and ride facility are encouraged to use parking areas at  South Potomac Church (4915 Crain Highway, White Plains) or the La Plata park and ride (Washington Avenue and Heritage Green Parkway ) facilities.  Both facilities have available parking.  Regency Furniture Stadium (11765 St. Linus Drive, Waldorf) has available parking for both the 901 and 906 express routes.

This project will establish a separate transfer pavilion for VanGO operations for local transit patrons.  This new transfer pavilion will allow all VanGO buses to stage at the same time, and will separate local transit from commuter bus operations. 

Construction is expected to take up to five months to complete.  Some parking will be restored at the completion of construction.  Patrons can view commuter bus schedules, routes and stops online at Home | Maryland Transit Administration.


----------



## Disney4845

popsicle said:


> has ads on indeed.com for a California, Md location.  Does anyone know where that is going to be?



Yes it will be at three notch crossing next to Longhorn Steakhouse


----------



## Disney4845

*more new stores for waldorf*

Panda Express & The Meadows Frozen Custard coming to St. Charles Towne Plaza.
Menchies frozen yogurt now open at Waldorf Marketplace


----------



## somdfunguy

Don't forget about  Hibachi in charlette hall. We have chopped jerk sammiches and uncle Si's iced tea on special all week.


----------



## highnote

*organic grocer*

Are we EVER going to get a whole foods or trader joes in southern MD?
Or at the very least, add a MOM's organic market in st marys. 
St Marys has a lot of people that would shop at an organic grocer... but we have to drive at least 1.5 hours to get to any of them (and yes it takes me that long to get from lower st marys county to MOM's in waldorf). They would do a lot of business in st marys. Maybe MOM's could take that space in wildewood that McKays recently vacated?


----------



## somdfunguy

highnote said:


> Are we EVER going to get a whole foods or trader joes in southern MD?
> Or at the very least, add a MOM's organic market in st marys.
> St Marys has a lot of people that would shop at an organic grocer... but we have to drive at least 1.5 hours to get to any of them (and yes it takes me that long to get from lower st marys county to MOM's in waldorf). They would do a lot of business in st marys. Maybe MOM's could take that space in wildewood that McKays recently vacated?




if there was a market for one there would be one


----------



## ylexot

highnote said:


> Are we EVER going to get a whole foods or trader joes in southern MD?
> Or at the very least, add a MOM's organic market in st marys.
> St Marys has a lot of people that would shop at an organic grocer... but we have to drive at least 1.5 hours to get to any of them (and yes it takes me that long to get from lower st marys county to MOM's in waldorf). They would do a lot of business in st marys. Maybe MOM's could take that space in wildewood that McKays recently vacated?



There are lots of farmers in the area. Why not just buy local? It's much cheaper too.


----------



## Sweet 16

Disney4845 said:


> Panda Express & *The Meadows Frozen Custard *coming to St. Charles Towne Plaza.
> Menchies frozen yogurt now open at Waldorf Marketplace



  

We go to the one in Altoona, PA when we're there.  Their "small" cones/cups are HUGE and the flavors change daily.  So excited!

The Meadows Original Frozen Custard


----------



## RoseRed

Rumor?

Bed, Bath & Beyond into the old McKay's in Wildewood.


----------



## JeJeTe

RoseRed said:


> Rumor?
> 
> Bed, Bath & Beyond into the old McKay's in Wildewood.



Really?  That'd be neat although that store overwhelms the heck out of me.


----------



## RoseRed

JeJeTe said:


> Really?  That'd be neat although that store overwhelms the heck out of me.



I don't know, that is why I asked the question.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Disney4845 said:


> Hopefully when Charlotte Hall Station comes out of the ground we will have a few more places you will enjoy.  I need more restaurant franchisors.



 Whats with this place, looks like they have shutdown construction.  Nothing has happened in a couple of months now.  Last thing I saw going on, they were blowing seed down over the entire place.

 How about you bring a nice sitdown restaurant on the piece of land next to the Cedar Point Credit Union, didnt your sign popup recently, my choice would be Ruby Tuesday's,  love their salad bars.


----------



## PinkyTuscadero

*New Business coming*

www.facebook.com/southernmarylandconsignmentshop and our website is under construction ww.somdconsignment.com.  Going to open brick and mortar soon, I hope!


----------



## PinkyTuscadero

I love Trader Joe's


----------



## Disney4845

RoseRed said:


> Rumor?
> 
> Bed, Bath & Beyond into the old McKay's in Wildewood.



I just talked to the agent for that center this week and they do not have a tenant yet.


----------



## Disney4845

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Whats with this place, looks like they have shutdown construction.  Nothing has happened in a couple of months now.  Last thing I saw going on, they were blowing seed down over the entire place.
> 
> How about you bring a nice sitdown restaurant on the piece of land next to the Cedar Point Credit Union, didnt your sign popup recently, my choice would be Ruby Tuesday's,  love their salad bars.



Everything is still on track, we have several tenants under negotiation right now.
Restaurants are hard to get financed right now so unless its a corporate store you dont see as many poping up.


----------



## Disney4845

highnote said:


> Are we EVER going to get a whole foods or trader joes in southern MD?
> Or at the very least, add a MOM's organic market in st marys.
> St Marys has a lot of people that would shop at an organic grocer... but we have to drive at least 1.5 hours to get to any of them (and yes it takes me that long to get from lower st marys county to MOM's in waldorf). They would do a lot of business in st marys. Maybe MOM's could take that space in wildewood that McKays recently vacated?



Whole foods has looked in the are but they dont have a distribution center close by so one would have to be built.  They would have to build several stores to make it feasible.  They are still studying the area.  Perhaps if moms in waldorf continues to do well they will reconsider.   They have also said we dont have enough college graduates which is an odd thing but thats what they look for.


----------



## MarieB

highnote said:


> Are we EVER going to get a whole foods or trader joes in southern MD?
> Or at the very least, add a MOM's organic market in st marys.
> St Marys has a lot of people that would shop at an organic grocer... but we have to drive at least 1.5 hours to get to any of them (and yes it takes me that long to get from lower st marys county to MOM's in waldorf). They would do a lot of business in st marys. Maybe MOM's could take that space in wildewood that McKays recently vacated?




I can't see a market for whole foods, but i think trader joes would do well here. I know trader joes doesn't expand very quickly.   it is the same company as Aldis, and usually when you see one the other follows in time.  Isn't there an Aldi's over in Calvert ?  Send trader joes a request from there site. I try to do it every once in awhile.


----------



## Disney4845

MarieB said:


> I can't see a market for whole foods, but i think trader joes would do well here. I know trader joes doesn't expand very quickly.   it is the same company as Aldis, and usually when you see one the other follows in time.  Isn't there an Aldi's over in Calvert ?  Send trader joes a request from there site. I try to do it every once in awhile.



We are working with Aldi for St. Mary's.  If it happens I will announce it once a deal gets signed.


----------



## MarieB

Disney4845 said:


> We are working with Aldi for St. Mary's.  If it happens I will announce it once a deal gets signed.





Pei Wei would be great too. It's owned by PF Chang's

I also sent them an e-mail abut a month ago. I think they would do really well here


----------



## PinkyTuscadero

A banana republic would be awesome!


----------



## Disney4845

MarieB said:


> Pei Wei would be great too. It's owned by PF Chang's
> 
> I also sent them an e-mail abut a month ago. I think they would do really well here



They have alot of the same requirements as P.F.  High density, high traffic areas.  I am asked for cheescake factory and P.F.C. all the time.  They want triple the population that we currently have in the area.  I think they would do well here considering charles county is 2nd in the state for food and beverage sales.


----------



## Hank

PF Chang's sucks.


----------



## MarieB

Hank said:


> PF Chang's sucks.




It's not the same as PF Changs


----------



## RidgeChick

highnote said:


> Are we EVER going to get a whole foods or trader joes in southern MD?
> Or at the very least, add a MOM's organic market in st marys.
> St Marys has a lot of people that would shop at an organic grocer... but we have to drive at least 1.5 hours to get to any of them (and yes it takes me that long to get from lower st marys county to MOM's in waldorf). They would do a lot of business in st marys. Maybe MOM's could take that space in wildewood that McKays recently vacated?





Welcome to Good Earth Natural Foods - www.goodearthnaturals.com


----------



## EvolutionIsBS

Potbelly's are sub shops located in Chicago and Wash DC.
They are way better than Subway or Quiznos.

Definitely looking forward to Potbelly's!


----------



## fatratcat

Disney4845 said:


> We are working with Aldi for St. Mary's.  If it happens I will announce it once a deal gets signed.



Aldi? Really? Why do we always round down in St. Mary's? Dare to dream people! If you can land an Aldi's, you can pull down a Trader Joe's!!! OK...I'm done. The Planning & Zoning people can go have a Bud Light next to the Flamingo's near the redwood decks on their trailers now.


----------



## vince77

shopping and amenities were built in Waldorf and people came...just what's headed for St. Mary's and Calvert....

population in Calvert increased almost 20% from 2000 to 2010...


----------



## Disney4845

MarieB said:


> It's not the same as PF Changs



It is actually owned by P.F. Changs


----------



## Disney4845

fatratcat said:


> Aldi? Really? Why do we always round down in St. Mary's? Dare to dream people! If you can land an Aldi's, you can pull down a Trader Joe's!!! OK...I'm done. The Planning & Zoning people can go have a Bud Light next to the Flamingo's near the redwood decks on their trailers now.



Unfortunately they look at things like college degrees when they make their decisions and they say we don't have enough graduates.  They don't look at rooftops and income as much as they should.


----------



## somdfunguy

Come on down to Hibachi and we can trade you Joes Toes or Nose for a nice meal in lovely Charlotte Hall


----------



## MarieB

Disney4845 said:


> It is actually owned by P.F. Changs




I know

I stated that in my initial post. 

It is different food (for the most part), different price point, and different atmosphere. I was never there when there wasn't a line out the door.


Pei Wei Asian Diner - East of Usual®


----------



## Disney4845

MarieB said:


> I know
> 
> I stated that in my initial post.
> 
> It is different food (for the most part), different price point, and different atmosphere. I was never there when there wasn't a line out the door.
> 
> 
> Pei Wei Asian Diner - East of Usual®



Missed it when I was scanning the posts. Unfortunately they want the same high numbers for population


----------



## MarieB

Disney4845 said:


> Missed it when I was scanning the posts. Unfortunately they want the same high numbers for population




That's too bad. I am certain that they would do well here.


----------



## BernieP

Disney4845 said:


> Unfortunately they look at things like college degrees when they make their decisions and they say we don't have enough graduates.  They don't look at rooftops and income as much as they should.



they look at a lot of things and liars and figure and figures lie - the majority of the county are not highly paid workers, for all the high income earners, there are a lot of low income / poor.
There is a lot of poverty in SMC, people just like to look at the base and the pockets of McMansions.  Look at LP city, L-town, the trailer parks along GM Rd.
That's just the tip.

When I say liars figure and figures lie there are different methods in statistics to describe the data;

The *mode *is the value that appears most often in a set of data.
The *median *is the numerical value separating the higher half of a data sample from the lower half.
The *mean *is the sum of a collection of numbers divided by the number of numbers in the collection.

If one were to use the mode to describe the income in the county they might find that the greater number of people were earning incomes of less than 40,000.  
The county of course wants to report (for purposes of business development) the highest possible income on their website and marketing brochures.
But I would argue the school system might be showing the state and federal government a different number when it comes to begging for funding.

Businesses look at not only income, sure, SMC has grown but it's not even close to the population of Charles.  
We think the housing density is high, but that's only in a few areas, and some of those areas are not the economic areas an upscale business would want to locate.
They look at the existing businesses to see what is selling and what is not.
And the do look at a variety of ethnic factors as well.

For an example, take two Macy's department stores, one in Waldorf and one in Annapolis.  If you have ever shopped in both you would notice that they don't carry the exact same merchandise, the stores have a lot in common, but some of the merchandise is tailored to the consumers that are most likely to frequent that store.

Planning and zoning may have blocked certain types of commercial development, but they don't target specific stores or restaurants.

For example, if they could have looked ahead a few years, do you think the people who blocked the development of an indoor mall / retail center, would change their mind had they seen the multiple strip centers with all the entrances and exits that cause congestion.


----------



## fatratcat

BernieP said:


> they look at a lot of things and liars and figure and figures lie - the majority of the county are not highly paid workers, for all the high income earners, there are a lot of low income / poor.
> There is a lot of poverty in SMC, people just like to look at the base and the pockets of McMansions.  Look at LP city, L-town, the trailer parks along GM Rd.
> That's just the tip.
> 
> When I say liars figure and figures lie there are different methods in statistics to describe the data;
> 
> The *mode *is the value that appears most often in a set of data.
> The *median *is the numerical value separating the higher half of a data sample from the lower half.
> The *mean *is the sum of a collection of numbers divided by the number of numbers in the collection.
> 
> If one were to use the mode to describe the income in the county they might find that the greater number of people were earning incomes of less than 40,000.
> The county of course wants to report (for purposes of business development) the highest possible income on their website and marketing brochures.
> But I would argue the school system might be showing the state and federal government a different number when it comes to begging for funding.
> 
> Businesses look at not only income, sure, SMC has grown but it's not even close to the population of Charles.
> We think the housing density is high, but that's only in a few areas, and some of those areas are not the economic areas an upscale business would want to locate.
> They look at the existing businesses to see what is selling and what is not.
> And the do look at a variety of ethnic factors as well.
> 
> For an example, take two Macy's department stores, one in Waldorf and one in Annapolis.  If you have ever shopped in both you would notice that they don't carry the exact same merchandise, the stores have a lot in common, but some of the merchandise is tailored to the consumers that are most likely to frequent that store.
> 
> Planning and zoning may have blocked certain types of commercial development, but they don't target specific stores or restaurants.
> 
> For example, if they could have looked ahead a few years, do you think the people who blocked the development of an indoor mall / retail center, would change their mind had they seen the multiple strip centers with all the entrances and exits that cause congestion.



St. Mary's County QuickFacts from the US Census Bureau

Please allow me to retort with a stats lesson of my own. You are supporting your hypothesis with a conspiracy theory about the G altering the data set. I suggest tin foil on your head and some decaf. Go to Zillow and start zippingthrough housing values and you'll see the problem with your theory.  Your conspiracy would involve the US Census Bureau...and that's just not likely. Your remarks remind me of a hypothesis explanation from the journal of unlikely science:

•Null Hypothesis: the loss of my socks is nothing to do with alien burglary.
•Alternate Hypothesis: the loss of my socks is due to alien burglary.


----------



## BernieP

fatratcat said:


> St. Mary's County QuickFacts from the US Census Bureau
> 
> Please allow me to retort with a stats lesson of my own. You are supporting your hypothesis with a conspiracy theory about the G altering the data set. I suggest tin foil on your head and some decaf. Go to Zillow and start zippingthrough housing values and you'll see the problem with your theory.  Your conspiracy would involve the US Census Bureau...and that's just not likely. Your remarks remind me of a hypothesis explanation from the journal of unlikely science:
> 
> •Null Hypothesis: the loss of my socks is nothing to do with alien burglary.
> •Alternate Hypothesis: the loss of my socks is due to alien burglary.



The census is not 100%, it's a sampling.
A lot of people, particularly poor people, don't respond.
Housing prices have flat lined, if not declined in most areas.

It's not a conspiracy, you pick the method that produces the results you want.


----------



## acommondisaster

It's curious how some of the same people that bash Waldorf want the same sort of growth via businesses and services in their area. (because "if you build it, they will come".)


----------



## fatratcat

BernieP said:


> The census is not 100%, it's a sampling.
> A lot of people, particularly poor people, don't respond.
> Housing prices have flat lined, if not declined in most areas.
> 
> It's not a conspiracy, you pick the method that produces the results you want.



I always enjoy your posts. In this case, you've offered no empiracal evidence to support your hypothesis. No offense- I think your post is more of an epistemological assumption than anything else. In other words, it's wishful thinking masquerading as knowledge. In the case at hand, I choose to believe the census numbers, not because I have a closed mind, but because you have failed to offer any solid evidence.


----------



## Warren76

Great Facebook page to inform folks about commercial development in Calvert, Charles, St. Mary's, and southern Prince George's county!  I'm already on there!



Disney4845 said:


> If you are interested in keeping up with new things coming to the area please visit our blog and like our facebook page.  We also try to post when these new businesses begin hiring.
> 
> Commercial Happenings in Southern Maryland
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ShashoCommercial


----------



## Disney4845

Warren76 said:


> Great Facebook page to inform folks about commercial development in Calvert, Charles, St. Mary's, and southern Prince George's county!  I'm already on there!



Thanks

FYI

Burger king is taking over the old Arby's in Prince Frederick

New posts were put up on the blog Saturday 4/20.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Disney whats up with the new McKays in Charlotte Hall, something happen to stop construction.  Its just a nice big area of dirt now with a nice green storm pond with ducks coming and going.  Did the builder destroy some wetlands, there was a creek that started there on that land and ran down through the woods across the street from me in my developement  Creek is still in my hood, but it looks to be the storm pond now on the construction site.


----------



## Urbanite

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Disney whats up with the new McKays in Charlotte Hall, something happen to stop construction.  Its just a nice big area of dirt now with a nice green storm pond with ducks coming and going.  Did the builder destroy some wetlands, there was a creek that started there on that land and ran down through the woods across the street from me in my developement  Creek is still in my hood, but it looks to be the storm pond now on the construction site.




Yea I'm curious too, they were going like gang busters now it looks like everything has come to a screeching halt


----------



## ylexot

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Disney whats up with the new McKays in Charlotte Hall, something happen to stop construction.  Its just a nice big area of dirt now with a nice green storm pond with ducks coming and going.  Did the builder destroy some wetlands, there was a creek that started there on that land and ran down through the woods across the street from me in my developement  Creek is still in my hood, but it looks to be the storm pond now on the construction site.



Maybe this has something to do with it:
http://forums.somd.com/news-current-events/268396-ceiling-collapse-mckays-hollywood.html


----------



## Hank

MarieB said:


> It is different food (for the most part), different price point, and differences atmosphere



Somehow, I doubt it!


----------



## fatratcat

Urbanite said:


> Yea I'm curious too, they were going like gang busters now it looks like everything has come to a screeching halt



Could it be related to the public/private sewer debacle? The one where the local representative sent the sewer improvement money to Lexington Park rather than his own district, which is apparently building a private septic system behind the Food Lion? Sorry for the run on sentence.


----------



## somdfunguy

Bankruptcy


----------



## Disney4845

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Disney whats up with the new McKays in Charlotte Hall, something happen to stop construction.  Its just a nice big area of dirt now with a nice green storm pond with ducks coming and going.  Did the builder destroy some wetlands, there was a creek that started there on that land and ran down through the woods across the street from me in my developement  Creek is still in my hood, but it looks to be the storm pond now on the construction site.



Nothing to do with wetlands, I believe they had to do some work before permits expired.  I will ask my agent that has the listing.  We have a bunch of proposals for tenants to go thru with the landlord.

First part of work has to be inspected before next permit is issued.


----------



## Disney4845

Xscape theater opens in Brandywine today


----------



## Super_Steve

Disney4845 said:


> Xscape theater opens in Brandywine today



About time. I'll be there when Iron Man 3 opens. 12 screens plus 2 xtreme 70-foot screens. Wow.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Disney4845 said:


> Xscape theater opens in Brandywine today



 Good name for the theater, once all the thugs start hanging out like the movies at the mall, you'll be looking for Xscape routes.   

 I do hope that it becomes a nice place to watch a movie, instead of having to drive to Va. or Annapolis.


----------



## joedancer

highnote said:


> Are we EVER going to get a whole foods or trader joes in southern MD?
> Or at the very least, add a MOM's organic market in st marys.
> St Marys has a lot of people that would shop at an organic grocer... but we have to drive at least 1.5 hours to get to any of them (and yes it takes me that long to get from lower st marys county to MOM's in waldorf). They would do a lot of business in st marys. Maybe MOM's could take that space in wildewood that McKays recently vacated?



The Good Earth in Leonardtown is organic and you would be shopping a local business.


----------



## Super_Steve

Definitely could use a Taco Bell in Charlotte Hall/Mechanicsville area. I mean I like Tequila Grille, but I hate having to go down Lexington Park, Leonardtown, Waldorf and Prince Frederick to get a taste of the Bell.


----------



## Disney4845

I will reach out to Taco Bell to see if they have a franchiser in the area.

The theater has a few bugs to work out if their system but it looked great.


----------



## Beta84

joedancer said:


> The Good Earth in Leonardtown is organic and you would be shopping a local business.


Better yet, if they don't have it, they'll order it for you.  And apparently their prices are better than Mom's.  How is it people don't know about that and think Mom's is the only place to go??



OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Disney whats up with the new McKays in Charlotte Hall, something happen to stop construction.  Its just a nice big area of dirt now with a nice green storm pond with ducks coming and going.  Did the builder destroy some wetlands, there was a creek that started there on that land and ran down through the woods across the street from me in my developement  Creek is still in my hood, but it looks to be the storm pond now on the construction site.



Is that the plaza across from where the current Food Lion & McKays are?  I noticed they updated their sign from "to be completed in 2012" to 2013, and I saw a single bulldozer driving around there a couple months ago so I guess someone is still watching it.


----------



## huntr1

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Disney whats up with the new McKays in Charlotte Hall, something happen to stop construction.  Its just a nice big area of dirt now with a nice green storm pond with ducks coming and going.  Did the builder destroy some wetlands, there was a creek that started there on that land and ran down through the woods across the street from me in my developement  Creek is still in my hood, but it looks to be the storm pond now on the construction site.


They are still waiting on some permits.  Had an opportunity to get the dirt they needed at a "can't pass this up" price, so they got a grading only permit.  They expect to get the rest of the permits early summer and get building.


----------



## Disney4845

Five Below moves to its new location at the Shops at Waldorf and grand opening may 10th.


----------



## Urbanite

Disney4845 said:


> Five Below moves to its new location at the Shops at Waldorf and grand opening may 10th.



That's great, D, but how about what's coming to St Mary's???  I second the Taco Bell idea from above, along with a Chick Filet, a decent grocery store, a Checkers, (all of which my boys would love) a CVS, tear down that infested Farmers Market, and lastly, do you happen to know what they are clearing the land for next to the Credit Union that's next to the WAWA?


----------



## somdfunguy

Urbanite said:


> That's great, D, but how about what's coming to St Mary's???  I second the Taco Bell idea from above, along with a Chick Filet, a decent grocery store, a Checkers, (all of which my boys would love) a CVS, tear down that infested Farmers Market, and lastly, do you happen to know what they are clearing the land for next to the Credit Union that's next to the WAWA?



those all exist in St Mary's


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Urbanite said:


> That's great, D, but how about what's coming to St Mary's???  I second the Taco Bell idea from above, along with a Chick Filet, a decent grocery store, a Checkers, (all of which my boys would love) a CVS, tear down that infested Farmers Market, and lastly, do you happen to know what they are clearing the land for next to the Credit Union that's next to the WAWA?



 Ive been wondering myself about the land next to the WaWa and Credit Union, theres been a bulldozer pushing dirt.


----------



## merc669

Someone told me yesterday there was a Golden Corral sign up near the old McDonalds near San Sauci. Anybody see that yet? I have not been up that way recently.


----------



## Beta84

merc669 said:


> Someone told me yesterday there was a Golden Corral sign up near the old McDonalds near San Sauci. Anybody see that yet? I have not been up that way recently.



it IS the old McDonalds.  I haven't seen it open yet but there's a sign and they're remodeling.


----------



## fatratcat

Urbanite said:


> That's great, D, but how about what's coming to St Mary's???  I second the Taco Bell idea from above, along with a Chick Filet, a decent grocery store, a Checkers, (all of which my boys would love) a CVS, tear down that infested Farmers Market, and lastly, do you happen to know what they are clearing the land for next to the Credit Union that's next to the WAWA?



I as thinking a good sit down restaurant (you pick) needs to go in there.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

fatratcat said:


> I as thinking a good sit down restaurant (you pick) needs to go in there.



As long as it's a regional/national chain and not a local people will be happy.  Although they'll still complain about it.


----------



## Warren76

Wow!  If the Arby's in north Waldorf (along the northbound lanes of 
Route 301) gets converted into a Burger King, then Waldorf will have three
Burger Kings!



Disney4845 said:


> Thanks
> 
> FYI
> 
> Burger king is taking over the old Arby's in Prince Frederick
> 
> New posts were put up on the blog Saturday 4/20.


----------



## fatratcat

Warren76 said:


> Wow!  If the Arby's in north Waldorf (along the northbound lanes of
> Route 301) gets converted into a Burger King, then Waldorf will have three
> Burger Kings!



Fast food is bad for you. It's a kind of socioeconomic insult to a community that many don't seem to get on this forum. It seems to fly right over their heads. Obesity, diabetes, high blood pressure all result from regular fast food consumption. Soooo! When I hear people getting happy about more fastfood restaurants in the community, I start to think they are dumb. You're killing yourself with this crap while corporate america laughs at you. It's a damn shame people are too dumb to know they are being taken advantage of. The only good news, if left unchecked, natural selection fixes the problem. People drink one gallon soft drinks, get fat, get diabetes, and die. Just a hard truth about the personal liberty crowd. So, go ahead build another fastfood joint and eat up.


----------



## MJ

fatratcat said:


> Fast food is bad for you. It's a kind of socioeconomic insult to a community that many don't seem to get on this forum. It seems to fly right over their heads. Obesity, diabetes, high blood pressure all result from regular fast food consumption. Soooo! When I hear people getting happy about more fastfood restaurants in the community, I start to think they are dumb. You're killing yourself with this crap while corporate america laughs at you. It's a damn shame people are too dumb to know they are being taken advantage of. The only good news, if left unchecked, natural selection fixes the problem. People drink one gallon soft drinks, get fat, get diabetes, and die. Just a hard truth about the personal liberty crowd. So, go ahead build another fastfood joint and eat up.



 

But if someone would like to put a Taco Bell in the vacant Dunkirk Arby's I would NOT be against it!


----------



## fatratcat

MJ said:


> But if someone would like to put a Taco Bell in the vacant Dunkirk Arby's I would NOT be against it!



It is your right. According to their website "...consists of 88% Ground Beef and 12% Signature Recipe..." As long as your comfortable with 12% of "something."


----------



## fatratcat

MJ said:


> But if someone would like to put a Taco Bell in the vacant Dunkirk Arby's I would NOT be against it!



According to this recent article 10% is horse meat, only 2% is now a mystery!  

http://www.the-scientist.com/?articles.view/articleNo/34588/title/Horse-Meat-in-Taco-Bell-Beef/


----------



## Disney4845

Dairy Queen coming to St. Mary's County - Southern Maryland News

Charlotte Hall is getting a Dairy Queen, just got approvals


----------



## Disney4845

Warren76 said:


> Wow!  If the Arby's in north Waldorf (along the northbound lanes of
> Route 301) gets converted into a Burger King, then Waldorf will have three
> Burger Kings!



A correction to the tenants for the old Arby's sites, the one in Dunkirk will be burger king and the one in prince Frederick will be a Asian theme, I think sushi.

Clinton Arby's will be another Arby's franchiser.


----------



## Disney4845

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Ive been wondering myself about the land next to the WaWa and Credit Union, theres been a bulldozer pushing dirt.



Auto parts store


----------



## fatratcat

Disney4845 said:


> Auto parts store



Please ay it ain't so...


----------



## Urbanite

fatratcat said:


> Please ay it ain't so...




OH PLEASE tell me you're kidding please please please


----------



## sockgirl77

Disney4845 said:


> Dairy Queen coming to St. Mary's County - Southern Maryland News
> 
> Charlotte Hall is getting a Dairy Queen, just got approvals



Well, there goes my diet...


----------



## pizzi7404

What is going on with the old CiCi's?   See they are doing some work in there.  Anyone hear anything on that?


----------



## JoeR

Hey Disney. Any idea why the new Qdoba in the Roswick Crossing shopping center in LaPlata has closed already? They couldn't have been open more than 6 months. Signs in the windows say they were "forced" to close.


----------



## Disney4845

Don't know about the cici's, they county doesn't have as good of a source to let me know so I have to call the property manager that runs it.  They don't always like to tell me what's going on until its done.

Qdoba in La Plata as part of their franchise deal was supposed to open a second location.  The franchisor decided he didn't want to so they apparently backed out of the deal.  That's why they were "forced" to close.  We are trying to get them to reopen under corporate.  There was nothing wrong with the restaurant.


----------



## JoeR

Disney4845 said:


> Don't know about the cici's, they county doesn't have as good of a source to let me know so I have to call the property manager that runs it.  They don't always like to tell me what's going on until its done.
> 
> Qdoba in La Plata as part of their franchise deal was supposed to open a second location.  The franchisor decided he didn't want to so they apparently backed out of the deal.  That's why they were "forced" to close.  We are trying to get them to reopen under corporate.  There was nothing wrong with the restaurant.



Thanks. Thought something like that must have been what happened. I hope they do reopen. We have one here in the terminal at National Airport and I think they're pretty good.


----------



## Sweet 16

Disney4845 said:


> Don't know about the cici's, they county doesn't have as good of a source to let me know so I have to call the property manager that runs it.  They don't always like to tell me what's going on until its done.
> 
> *Qdoba in La Plata as part of their franchise deal was supposed to open a second location.  The franchisor decided he didn't want to so they apparently backed out of the deal.  That's why they were "forced" to close.  We are trying to get them to reopen under corporate.  There was nothing wrong with the restaurant.*



Thank you.  We ate there frequently and were wondering the same.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Disney4845 said:


> Auto parts store



 Figures, wherever there is a Auto Zone, there is a Advance Auto nearby.


----------



## belvak

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Figures, wherever there is a Auto Zone, there is a Advance Auto nearby.



Like they need two auto parts stores right there. I'll continue to support Ed at NAPA.


----------



## Hank

Disney4845 said:


> A correction to the tenants for the old Arby's sites, the one in prince Frederick will be a Asian theme, I think sushi.



True, but on hold.


----------



## beachcat

*Across from Wawa in Mech (5/235 split)*

what is that?  i heard a dollar store, or some junk store --- but it has no windows?  wtf is up with that?


----------



## huntr1

belvak said:


> Like they need two auto parts stores right there. I'll continue to support Ed at NAPA.


Me too.  Kinda required.  Went to H.S. school with him and his wife.  Heck, went to school with her for 10 years (7th-college).


----------



## belvak

huntr1 said:


> Me too.  Kinda required.  Went to H.S. school with him and his wife.  Heck, went to school with her for 10 years (7th-college).



 Not "required" for me. We just like Ed and try to support our local "little guys" as much as possible!


----------



## RoseRed

beachcat said:


> what is that?  i heard a dollar store, or some junk store --- but it has no windows?  wtf is up with that?



It's a whole lotta ugly.


----------



## abcxyz

Disney4845 said:


> Qdoba in La Plata as part of their franchise deal was supposed to open a second location.  The franchisor decided he didn't want to so they apparently backed out of the deal.  That's why they were "forced" to close.  We are trying to get them to reopen under corporate.  There was nothing wrong with the restaurant.



The owners were there 7 days a week, it was more they couldn't afford to open a second location since they were losing so much money on the first one than not wanting to. They would have loved to have be able to afford to do so!


----------



## huntr1

belvak said:


> Not "required" for me. We just like Ed and try to support our local "little guys" as much as possible!


That's another way of saying what I said.  Any time I can give my money to somebody I know instead of some corporate nobody in another state, I will do so.


----------



## Disney4845

We have been trying to contact Qdoba to open as a corporate store.  It's a shame because they were just getting started.  Franchise requirements are tough.


Potbelly opens may 29th in Lexington park near Olive Garden

6 weeks to Jimmy Johns opening in Waldorf


----------



## Hank

Disney4845 said:


> We have been trying to contact Qdoba to open as a corporate store.  It's a shame because they were just getting started.  Franchise requirements are tough.
> 
> TJ Maxx is coming to Calvert County, they will be doing renovations to Calvert village and it will open there.
> 
> Potbelly opens may 29th in Lexington park near Olive Garden
> 
> 6 weeks to Jimmy Johns opening in Waldorf



Calvert Village is a shopping center. Any more info on that?


----------



## Disney4845

Hank said:


> Calvert Village is a shopping center. Any more info on that?



They will be changing the right side of the center and TJ Maxx may go there its only proposed.


----------



## Hank

Disney4845 said:


> They will be changing the right side of the center and TJ Maxx will go there.  No timeline yet for opening date.



Interesting


----------



## JoeR

6 weeks to Jimmy Johns opening in Waldorf[/QUOTE]

Where in Waldorf is Jimmy Johns opening?


----------



## SoMdDude

Commercial Happenings in Southern Maryland: Jimmy John's Coming to Waldorf


----------



## BernieP

Mission BBQ coming to San Soucci - renovating Ci Ci's now.


----------



## JoeR

SoMdDude said:


> Commercial Happenings in Southern Maryland: Jimmy John's Coming to Waldorf




Thanks.


----------



## Disney4845

BernieP said:


> Mission BBQ coming to San Soucci - renovating Ci Ci's now.



Had not heard that one yet.  I know they are working on the old mcdonalds lot for golden corral.


Buca di Beppo opens at the mall june 1st


----------



## BernieP

Disney4845 said:


> Had not heard that one yet.  I know they are working on the old mcdonalds lot for golden corral.
> 
> 
> Buca di Beppo opens at the mall june 1st



I had heard they were coming to St. Mary's (California area) but actually saw the building permit in the window.

Bear Creek should have thought about it before moving down to Callawy, lunch business should be gang busters at that location.


----------



## RoseRed

BernieP said:


> Mission BBQ coming to San Soucci - renovating Ci Ci's now.



What is this?  Other than BBQ.


----------



## BernieP

RoseRed said:


> What is this?  Other than BBQ.



From what I saw just a good menu, with good food.  Meats and sides, pretty straight up.

Didn't see a gimmick.  Food is served on brown paper (and a tray) - I guess a Texas stockyard thing (if my cable tv memory is correct) 

Military tie in


----------



## fatratcat

Disney4845 said:


> Had not heard that one yet.  I know they are working on the old mcdonalds lot for golden corral.
> 
> 
> Buca di Beppo opens at the mall june 1st



Awesome! I LOVE Buca di Beppo!!!


----------



## Hank

Disney4845 said:


> They will be changing the right side of the center and TJ Maxx will go there.  No timeline yet for opening date.



What about the existing business' on the right side?


----------



## So_what

RoseRed said:


> What is this?  Other than BBQ.



Barbecue Restaurant | Ribs, Takeout, BBQ, Family Dining | Mission BBQ

Looks good

Not a big fan of Wounded Warrior Project since most of the money goes to administrators running it getting 6 figure pay checks.


----------



## IneedSkrimps

*Indian Head*

What are they doing down in Indian Head to those offices right before the base?  Looks like Garcia Systems and all the other contractors have left and they boarded up all the windows.

They axed that Technology Park in Indian Head too right?

What about the old CVS building?  They blocked off the parking lot so no one can enter it anymore.


----------



## sockgirl77

IneedSkrimps said:


> What are they doing down in Indian Head to those offices right before the base?  Looks like Garcia Systems and all the other contractors have left and they boarded up all the windows.
> 
> They axed that Technology Park in Indian Head too right?
> 
> What about the old CVS building?  They blocked off the parking lot so no one can enter it anymore.



Quite a few of the buildings have been condemned because of black mold issues. That's why the CCSO substation has been relocated. 


The CVS building has been blocked off because punks were stealing copper off of the building. 

From what I'm hearing, there is no development being planned for IH in the near future.


----------



## Disney4845

Hank said:


> What about the existing business' on the right side?



TJ MAXX is proposed but not a signed deal yet. I was misinformed

If it does happen they will have to move those businesses


----------



## Disney4845

sockgirl77 said:


> Quite a few of the buildings have been condemned because of black mold issues. That's why the CCSO substation has been relocated.
> 
> 
> The CVS building has been blocked off because punks were stealing copper off of the building.
> 
> From what I'm hearing, there is no development being planned for IH in the near future.



You are correct on the mold.  I am moving Garcia Info to White Plains 

The Indian Head tech park land is up for sale


----------



## Disney4845

On Buca di Beppo when you call the mall they say July 1st instead of June which is what they posted on their site.  So I'm not sure now.


----------



## sockgirl77

Disney4845 said:


> You are correct on the mold.  I am moving Garcia Info to White Plains
> 
> The Indian Head tech park land is up for sale



It's sad that this town has turned into complete crap.


----------



## Disney4845

sockgirl77 said:


> It's sad that this town has turned into complete crap.



The town is willing to work with new businesses, its just hard to get anyone down that way. We have tried.


----------



## IneedSkrimps

Disney4845 said:


> You are correct on the mold.  I am moving Garcia Info to White Plains
> 
> *The Indian Head tech park land is up for sale*



What happened? Economy downturn?  IH contracts not come through?


----------



## sockgirl77

IneedSkrimps said:


> What happened? Economy downturn?  IH contracts not come through?



The surrounding area is crap.


----------



## IneedSkrimps

sockgirl77 said:


> The surrounding area is crap.



Clearly, but why was it ever proposed in the first place then?  They had that sign up with the picture of what it was going to look like.  That would have been a crazy boon for that town.

Weird that the town sucks so much, its right on the water and really easy to get to.  No traffic down that way and the roads are great.  So weird....


----------



## sockgirl77

IneedSkrimps said:


> Clearly, but why was it ever proposed in the first place then?  They had that sign up with the picture of what it was going to look like.  That would have been a crazy boon for that town.
> 
> Weird that the town sucks so much, its right on the water and really easy to get to.  No traffic down that way and the roads are great.  So weird....



It used to be and could be a beautiful town again. NSWC-IHD is flourishing right now. I see no reason why the town cannot clean up. More of the base employees may actually want to live closer to work.


----------



## fatratcat

Anyone know if Bucca di Beppo actually opened at mall? There was confusion over the date of the grand openeing. I'm eager to go.


----------



## SoMdDude

fatratcat said:


> Anyone know if Bucca di Beppo actually opened at mall? There was confusion over the date of the grand openeing. I'm eager to go.




If it has, you dont want to go anytime in the first couple of months, you KNOW it will be packed and the wait will probably be forever! The old restaurant there wasnt very big at all, so I dont see how there are more seats at the new Bucca. If I wanted Bucca, I would just drive to the one in DC, probably faster service haha


----------



## Disney4845

fatratcat said:


> Anyone know if Bucca di Beppo actually opened at mall? There was confusion over the date of the grand openeing. I'm eager to go.



The mall had the wrong date on their site it is now july 4th


----------



## Disney4845

IneedSkrimps said:


> What happened? Economy downturn?  IH contracts not come through?



The indian head base is doing fine.  The airport runway extension is also moving forward which will serve as an emergency landing site if something happens in D.C.

The first tenant for the park which was a ejection seat company never went thru with their plan.  That is what was going to kick off building it.  The recession hit and things just got quiet on the site.


----------



## Disney4845

Jimmy John's is now open in Waldorf!
2481 Crain Hwy.   Call 240–210-8227 for orders


----------



## pizzi7404

Where is Golden Corral going in?   They haven't done any work at the old McDonald's on 235.


----------



## sockgirl77

pizzi7404 said:


> Where is Golden Corral going in?   They haven't done any work at the old McDonald's on 235.



That's exactly where it is going.


----------



## pizzi7404

sockgirl77 said:


> That's exactly where it is going.



I read somewhere it was going into San Souci Plaza...that is why I asked.


----------



## sockgirl77

pizzi7404 said:


> I read somewhere it was going into San Souci Plaza...that is why I asked.



Across from San Souci.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

pizzi7404 said:


> Where is Golden Corral going in?   They haven't done any work at the old McDonald's on 235.



Doesn't the sign still say "Opening Summer 2013"?  
Don't think that's happenin.


----------



## sockgirl77

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Doesn't the sign still say "Opening Summer 2013"?
> Don't think that's happenin.



Chit happens. :shrug:


----------



## Restless

I wish we would get a Red Lobster in St. Mary's. I know we have local seafood restaurants, but I have yet to find one here that welcomes "outsiders". I say that only because we have tried several local seafood places, but when we would walk in just about everyone would stare at us. They would continue to stare thru out our meal. We felt like circus freaks or something. I have mentioned this to other outsider friends, and they had similar experiences. Do we look that different, I wonder? We felt so out of place.


----------



## Hank

Heard Stoney's in P. Fred is moving across Rt. 4 to the shopping center with the library....


----------



## RoseRed

Restless said:


> I wish we would get a Red Lobster in St. Mary's. I know we have local seafood restaurants, but I have yet to find one here that welcomes "outsiders". I say that only because we have tried several local seafood places, but when we would walk in just about everyone would stare at us. They would continue to stare thru out our meal. We felt like circus freaks or something. I have mentioned this to other outsider friends, and they had similar experiences. Do we look that different, I wonder? We felt so out of place.



Do you order steak at a seafood house or not know how to pick crabs?


----------



## frequentflier

Hank said:


> Heard Stoney's in P. Fred is moving across Rt. 4 to the shopping center with the library....



Yup. Heard the same thing, too.


----------



## Radiant1

RoseRed said:


> Do you order steak at a seafood house or not know how to pick crabs?



^ This will indeed get you stares. I cringe when I see someone bash their crab with a mallot. A mallot need NEVER be used to pick Maryland blue crabs. All you need is a serrated butter knife. Ask a local how to do it correctly if you don't know how. 

In addition, a lot of the local seafood places are also the local hangout. At any local hangout strangers get stares. That's true for the whole country, not just here.


----------



## ZARA

Restless said:


> I wish we would get a Red Lobster in St. Mary's. I know we have local seafood restaurants, but I have yet to find one here that welcomes "outsiders". I say that only because we have tried several local seafood places, but when we would walk in just about everyone would stare at us. They would continue to stare thru out our meal. We felt like circus freaks or something. I have mentioned this to other outsider friends, and they had similar experiences. Do we look that different, I wonder? We felt so out of place.



Jerry's Place in Prince Frederick. It's $$ but OMG so wonderful and the people are fabulous.


----------



## Restless

RoseRed said:


> Do you order steak at a seafood house or not know how to pick crabs?



No, we went there to get seafood! We love seafood! Didn't order crabs because then we would stand out because (ashamed to admit it) we don't know how to pick crabs. We did it years ago at Evan's on St. George's Island. We kinda thought it was a lot of work for so little meat. Guess we are lazy! Love crab cakes though.


----------



## RoseRed

Restless said:


> No, we went there to get seafood! We love seafood! Didn't order crabs because then we would stand out because (ashamed to admit it) we don't know how to pick crabs. We did it years ago at Evan's on St. George's Island. We kinda thought it was a lot of work for so little meat. Guess we are lazy! Love crab cakes though.



You aren't part of the Asian family I saw at Seabreeze a couple of years ago that were putting the 1/4 of the body and legs in their mouths trying to eat crabs, are you?  If so, the yes, I did stare.


----------



## 4ps

*college graduates?? How about...*



Disney4845 said:


> Whole foods has looked in the are but they don't have a distribution center close by so one would have to be built.  They would have to build several stores to make it feasible.  They are still studying the area.  Perhaps if moms in Waldorf continues to do well they will reconsider.   They have also said we dont have enough college graduates which is an odd thing but thats what they look for.



So, Mom's Organic Market is awesome, and if you have food allergies or need gluten free items, that is a great place to go. It has NOTHING to do with being a college graduate (which I am), however the Gluten free lifestyle is becoming more necessary as people become diagnosed with either gluten sensitivity or worse, Celiac Disease. That has no "status" it's a pathway to better health.

The Lusby Giant caters well to these needs, more than the St. Mary's location or any other grocery store in St. Mary's for the most part. Even the Base lacks food choices with great variety for special diets. The Good Earth market in Leonardtown offers some choices for healthy eating with higher prices, and will order what you want them to order, but it's limited.

 Mom's also carries a great selection of frozen foods and a variety of yogurts (soy yogurt for example) for the dairy free lifestyle. They carry vitamins, dry goods, beverages...

Buying local produce is a great choice, and a Mom's would not prevent that from happening. Many of the grocery stores "work" with local farmers to help each other.

Mom's should take a closer look at the demographics, then speak with the local Dietitians, support groups and poll the community. They will then find the market can fill a need all under one roof.

Come on Mom's!!


----------



## MDGator

abcxyz said:


> The owners were there 7 days a week, it was more they couldn't afford to open a second location since they were losing so much money on the first one than not wanting to. They would have loved to have be able to afford to do so!



The stores in the La Plata Giant shopping center suffer because there is no, or very little, advertisement on 301.  La Plata must have strict limits on sign height.  Most of the signs for businesses in that area are blocked by the trees they planted in front of them!


----------



## dave1959

Restless said:


> No, we went there to get seafood! We love seafood! Didn't order crabs because then we would stand out because (ashamed to admit it) we don't know how to pick crabs. We did it years ago at Evan's on St. George's Island. We kinda thought it was a lot of work for so little meat. Guess we are lazy! Love crab cakes though.



Picking / eating crabs is not suppose to be a meal....Its just something to do with your 
hands while drinking beer..lol


----------



## abcxyz

MDGator said:


> The stores in the La Plata Giant shopping center suffer because there is no, or very little, advertisement on 301.  La Plata must have strict limits on sign height.  Most of the signs for businesses in that area are blocked by the trees they planted in front of them!



The egress of that shopping center stinks. They should have made a direct entrance/exit off of 301, but only one. I dislike shopping centers with several options off the main road. Like the Outback in La Plata where you can turn at Popeyes, Outback or the light- one turn off a turn lane is all that is needed. Waldorf where Panera if coming off 301 southbound is 20 times worse.


----------



## starr

Restless said:


> I wish we would get a Red Lobster in St. Mary's. I know we have local seafood restaurants, but I have yet to find one here that welcomes "outsiders".



Ewww!  Why in the world?  I guess you will be making the trip to Waldorf.  I don't know the people who run the local seafood joints and have never been starred out.  How would they know if you are local or not.


----------



## Beta84

4ps said:


> So, Mom's Organic Market is awesome, and if you have food allergies or need gluten free items, that is a great place to go. It has NOTHING to do with being a college graduate (which I am), however the Gluten free lifestyle is becoming more necessary as people become diagnosed with either gluten sensitivity or worse, Celiac Disease. That has no "status" it's a pathway to better health.
> 
> The Lusby Giant caters well to these needs, more than the St. Mary's location or any other grocery store in St. Mary's for the most part. Even the Base lacks food choices with great variety for special diets. The Good Earth market in Leonardtown offers some choices for healthy eating with higher prices, and will order what you want them to order, but it's limited.
> 
> Mom's also carries a great selection of frozen foods and a variety of yogurts (soy yogurt for example) for the dairy free lifestyle. They carry vitamins, dry goods, beverages...
> 
> Buying local produce is a great choice, and a Mom's would not prevent that from happening. Many of the grocery stores "work" with local farmers to help each other.
> 
> Mom's should take a closer look at the demographics, then speak with the local Dietitians, support groups and poll the community. They will then find the market can fill a need all under one roof.
> 
> Come on Mom's!!


FWIW, I've heard that Good Earth will get anything that Mom's has and provide it at lower prices.  I don't know how true that is, but a friend of mine goes there instead of Mom's and gets everything for all sorts of food allergies.

I like Mom's though  

But I wish we had whole foods or trader joes...



MDGator said:


> The stores in the La Plata Giant shopping center suffer because there is no, or very little, advertisement on 301.  La Plata must have strict limits on sign height.  Most of the signs for businesses in that area are blocked by the trees they planted in front of them!



MDGator??!?  we need more Gators around here!


----------



## migtig

So_what said:


> Barbecue Restaurant | Ribs, Takeout, BBQ, Family Dining | Mission BBQ
> 
> Looks good
> 
> Not a big fan of Wounded Warrior Project since most of the money goes to administrators running it getting 6 figure pay checks.



Charity Navigator Rating - Wounded Warrior Project

  Program Expenses 55.0% 
  Administrative Expenses 8.0% 
  Fundraising Expenses 36.8% 
  Fundraising Efficiency $0.30 
  Primary Revenue Growth 49.0% 
  Program Expenses Growth 43.1% 
  Working Capital Ratio (years)  0.50 

The only thing they get a "negative rating" on is that they do not have a published donor privacy list policy.


----------



## Disney4845

MDGator said:


> The stores in the La Plata Giant shopping center suffer because there is no, or very little, advertisement on 301.  La Plata must have strict limits on sign height.  Most of the signs for businesses in that area are blocked by the trees they planted in front of them!



That is because the Town of La Plata makes you put all those trees and bushes and the giant berm there.  Its not the shopping centers fault.  They are working on trying to get a monument sign for the center to show the businesses on.  The towns sign policy has been strict.  Once the super walmart finishes up its court hearings and starts to build across Rosewick road I believe the center will get a lot busier.


----------



## abcxyz

Disney4845 said:


> That is because the Town of La Plata makes you put all those trees and bushes and the giant berm there.  Its not the shopping centers fault.  They are working on trying to get a monument sign for the center to show the businesses on.  The towns sign policy has been strict.  Once the super walmart finishes up its court hearings and starts to build across Rosewick road I believe the center will get a lot busier.



I like those type of shopping centers. Landscaping is a good thing. They could do the berms, put a sign and access to 301 without looking like Shoppers World in Waldorf. 

Super Walmart- we are still fighting that one. I think it will be built at some time, just don't think (and hoping) that time is now. Go sit at the VanGO next to Rite Aid and imagine that element near the nice new Giant and Lowes. Keep all that ghetto in the same spot- Walmart, Food Kitty, $1 store, Laundry mat all fit together nicely.


----------



## MDGator

Disney4845 said:


> That is because the Town of La Plata makes you put all those trees and bushes and the giant berm there.  Its not the shopping centers fault.  They are working on trying to get a monument sign for the center to show the businesses on.  The towns sign policy has been strict.  Once the super walmart finishes up its court hearings and starts to build across Rosewick road I believe the center will get a lot busier.



Hope so, there are a lot of empty store fronts in the Giant shopping center.  The WaWa in La Plata has a gas sign displaying their prices which is almost totally blocked by trees and practically invisible from 301 southbound.  They could use one or two less trees.


----------



## Disney4845

abcxyz said:


> I like those type of shopping centers. Landscaping is a good thing. They could do the berms, put a sign and access to 301 without looking like Shoppers World in Waldorf.
> 
> Super Walmart- we are still fighting that one. I think it will be built at some time, just don't think (and hoping) that time is now. Go sit at the VanGO next to Rite Aid and imagine that element near the nice new Giant and Lowes. Keep all that ghetto in the same spot- Walmart, Food Kitty, $1 store, Laundry mat all fit together nicely.



Landscaping is nice but making you camouflage the center is a bit much.  Hopefully they can come to a compromise. 

As for Super Walmart I'm 90% sure it will move forward.  They already have the approvals done while they are waiting for the final decision.  It has its good points and bad but it will bring more tax revenue in and create more jobs.  We have some good plans for the existing building that people will like.


----------



## fatratcat

Disney4845 said:


> Landscaping is nice but making you camouflage the center is a bit much.  Hopefully they can come to a compromise.
> 
> As for Super Walmart I'm 90% sure it will move forward.  They already have the approvals done while they are waiting for the final decision.  It has its good points and bad but it will bring more tax revenue in and create more jobs.  We have some good plans for the existing building that people will like.



OK. I'll bite. What are the plans for the existing buildings?


----------



## abcxyz

Just what we need, a bunch more sub $10/hour jobs. 

Existing building had a few rumors- Nicks of Clinton (not going to happen), nice movie theater (not going to happen), restaurant row (not going to happen). Nothing nice will be there because once a prospective tenant pulls in to the parking lot and sees the local talent and a few VanGo runs they will be more concerned about getting out of there without being car jacked than leasing any space.


----------



## Hank

Disney4845 said:


> Landscaping is nice but making you camouflage the center is a bit much.  Hopefully they can come to a compromise.
> 
> As for Super Walmart I'm 90% sure it will move forward.  They already have the approvals done while they are waiting for the final decision.  It has its good points and bad but it will bring more tax revenue in and create more jobs.  We have some good plans for the existing building that people will like.



Any truth to Plaza Tolteca taking over the Jasper's building in P. Fred?


----------



## ltown81

abcxyz said:


> Just what we need, a bunch more sub $10/hour jobs.



As opposed to no jobs?


----------



## sockgirl77

ltown81 said:


> As opposed to no jobs?



Exactly. I know people that are having a hard time finding jobs that would be more than happy with $10 per hour!


----------



## BernieP

sockgirl77 said:


> Exactly. I know people that are having a hard time finding jobs that would be more than happy with $10 per hour!



unfortunately the jobs that are being "created" will only last as long as people have descrestionary income to go out and buy / spend.
The people looking for jobs, and willing to accept the $10/hr were making upwards of 85-100K per year.  And the $10 / hr is for maybe 30 hours of work.


----------



## sockgirl77

BernieP said:


> unfortunately the jobs that are being "created" will only last as long as people have descrestionary income to go out and buy / spend.
> The people looking for jobs, and willing to accept the $10/hr were making upwards of 85-100K per year.  And the $10 / hr is for maybe 30 hours of work.



$10 per hour is still better than nothing. :shrug:


----------



## BernieP

sockgirl77 said:


> $10 per hour is still better than nothing. :shrug:



Reading is your friend, 
I said these are the jobs people who use to make upwards of 75K, 85K or more are now taking.   Corect?

Now do the math, if you were making 85K and now making less than 18K do you have the money in your budget to go out and eat, to shop, etc?

No likley.  Which means, the jobs are not long for this world.

These are the jobs kids took, part time jobs.  Now they are peoples main source of income.  It's not a reflection on the people taking the jobs, it's an indicator our economy is in the crapper.  You can't sustain these jobs if people don't have money to spend.  People making $0/per hour, working 30 hours per week, aren't going to have that money.


----------



## sockgirl77

BernieP said:


> Reading is your friend,
> I said these are the jobs people who use to make upwards of 75K, 85K or more are now taking.   Corect?
> 
> Now do the math, if you were making 85K and now making less than 18K do you have the money in your budget to go out and eat, to shop, etc?
> 
> No likley.  Which means, the jobs are not long for this world.
> 
> These are the jobs kids took, part time jobs.  Now they are peoples main source of income.  It's not a reflection on the people taking the jobs, it's an indicator our economy is in the crapper.  You can't sustain these jobs if people don't have money to spend.  People making $0/per hour, working 30 hours per week, aren't going to have that money.



I can ####ing read. $10 per hour is still better than $0 per hour, in any book.


----------



## ftcret

sockgirl77 said:


> I can ####ing read. $10 per hour is still better than $0 per hour, in any book.



Not if the Gubmnt will give you 15 per to stay home and breed


----------



## sockgirl77

ftcret said:


> Not if the Gubmnt will give you 15 per to stay home and breed



Yeah, because they actually pay out that much.


----------



## sockgirl77

> Originally posted by 1Lance:
> $10 per hr 2 sluff, damn u get paid that much. Do U tell em sum about yr unearned income, like ....................................... & .........................
> 
> ya shulda been nicer, but noooooooooooooooo ya PO`d sum1.



You seem to know sooooooooooooo much about me. You figure out how much I make working every day...


----------



## sockgirl77

1Lance said:


> You`ll have a tough time living that post down gurl. You better ask the powers to delete it permanently. & ya thought u were perfect.
> 
> Aint fussin with ya, U bust my ballz, hell I`ll razz ya a tad, Y Nawt? It`s just internet, ya know/or Think???
> 
> scru the tipos, no biggy. still laffin ) +



I'll be just fine. Please let people pick on me for being a bulldyke.


----------



## sockgirl77

1Lance said:


> PM me & provide a clean fon #, ya sound as though U need some free consoling. 2 each their own, but no thnx in ref 2 that kinda stuff. If not than w/eva.



Pass.


----------



## sockgirl77

1Lance said:


> k, neva say u neva got the opportunity to talk, othawise 4get it & some very sound free advice "Never botha this user Eva".
> 
> The word please is typed only as a courtesy.



I'm good. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Shaolin_Raptor

Is 1Lance 'special'?


----------



## sockgirl77

Shaolin_Raptor said:


> Is 1Lance 'special'?



In a lotion in the basket, boinks sheep, and lives in mama's basement kinda way? Sure is.


----------



## sockgirl77

1Lance said:


> yeah right, using your words a tad edited "FQ" abbreviated. I`ll pass ty. Enjoy yr struggle.
> 
> U only wish U could eva b in the position to say, "Damn that`s 1 pooassredneck 4 sure. lmfao.
> 
> *"I may b easy, but I aint cheap".* *& I sure as hell aint stupid*.
> 
> go play yr life while someone enjoys a Gr8 1. Goodbyeeeeeeeeeee.



Bye.


----------



## Disney4845

fatratcat said:


> OK. I'll bite. What are the plans for the existing buildings?



Sorry been busy,
Kohls is one that has put down a letter of intent on part of the Walmart building.
We would be sectioning the building into three or more spaces and doing a reface of it.  We are also looking at a craft store and office supply but they are just proposed as of now.  Its up in the air until we get everything with the new location settled.

Nicks could still be a possibility, restaurant row was never talked about, and a theater would require a taller ceiling.


----------



## Disney4845

Hank said:


> Any truth to Plaza Tolteca taking over the Jasper's building in P. Fred?



I have not heard that yet.


----------



## abcxyz

ltown81 said:


> As opposed to no jobs?



No jobs is a better option than more crappy jobs.

A larger Walmart will attract more "People of Walmart" and there won't be enough $10/hour jobs created to pay enough taxes in to cover the costs of dealing with them. That equals a net loss.

Don't take my word for it- go sit at the current Walmart parking lot by the VanGo stop for a few hours. Watch the trash build up, count how many smokes are tossed on the ground, count how many times the police pull in and out of there. Place is a dump, we don't need a bigger dump.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Whats holding up the new McKays site.  They'll have to changed the sign soon to say Summer 2014.


----------



## sockgirl77

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Whats holding up the new McKays site.  They'll have to changed the sign soon to say Summer 2014.





OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Disney whats up with the new McKays in Charlotte Hall, something happen to stop construction.  Its just a nice big area of dirt now with a nice green storm pond with ducks coming and going.  Did the builder destroy some wetlands, there was a creek that started there on that land and ran down through the woods across the street from me in my developement  Creek is still in my hood, but it looks to be the storm pond now on the construction site.





Disney4845 said:


> Nothing to do with wetlands, I believe they had to do some work before permits expired.  I will ask my agent that has the listing.  We have a bunch of proposals for tenants to go thru with the landlord.
> 
> First part of work has to be inspected before next permit is issued.


----------



## BernieP

abcxyz said:


> No jobs is a better option than more crappy jobs.
> 
> A larger Walmart will attract more "People of Walmart" and there won't be enough $10/hour jobs created to pay enough taxes in to cover the costs of dealing with them. That equals a net loss.
> 
> Don't take my word for it- go sit at the current Walmart parking lot by the VanGo stop for a few hours. Watch the trash build up, count how many smokes are tossed on the ground, count how many times the police pull in and out of there. Place is a dump, we don't need a bigger dump.



Not true, we need jobs, but $10 / hr jobs can't sustain the economy of hte area, it requires people with disposable income.  It's not just the hourly rate, these are part time jobs.  People want to work, so they will take the jobs, but since their income is now 75 percent less than it was 2 years ago, they aren't going to be doing much shopping or eating out - necessities only.
Which means those same businesses aren't going to be able to sustain the workrocre with the drop in sales.

Chain stores aren't going to go bankrupt because this market is depressed, but they have sales goals and corporate is going to ask them to cut expenses if they can't meet those goals.  That means either layoffs or cutting working  hours.


----------



## sockgirl77

BernieP said:


> Not true, we need jobs, but $10 / hr jobs can't sustain the economy of hte area, it requires people with disposable income.  It's not just the hourly rate, these are part time jobs.  People want to work, so they will take the jobs, but since their income is now 75 percent less than it was 2 years ago, they aren't going to be doing much shopping or eating out - necessities only.
> Which means those same businesses aren't going to be able to sustain the workrocre with the drop in sales.
> 
> Chain stores aren't going to go bankrupt because this market is depressed, but they have sales goals and corporate is going to ask them to cut expenses if they can't meet those goals.  That means either layoffs or cutting working  hours.



You do realize that single people without kids can get by with $10 per hour jobs, right? Same goes for spouses. I have a friend who is ready to join the workforce after being a SAHM for the past 10 years. Her husband makes okay money, but she just wants her own income to make herself feel better and provide them with a little more comfort.


----------



## BernieP

sockgirl77 said:


> You do realize that single people without kids can get by with $10 per hour jobs, right? Same goes for spouses. I have a friend who is ready to join the workforce after being a SAHM for the past 10 years. Her husband makes okay money, but she just wants her own income to make herself feel better and provide them with a little more comfort.



Do you realize you are still lost?  We are talking apples and oranges.
Your friend entering the workforce... is not someone who lost a job that making 85K per year.  The point being these jobs are perfect for kids, people who want to add some spare change, but the do not replace the jobs that have been lost.
While there is nothing wrong with beign a cashier at Cracker Barrel, it's a far cry from the pay of an engineer or accountant.  What we are doing locally, and nationally as well, is replacing these higher paying jobs with $10/hr part time jobs and calling it even.
My comments were not a put down on the job itself or the people who work them.  But rather a statement on the sad state of the economy and the direction we are headed.
If your friends husband lost his job and found himself working part time at 10/hr, what would they be doing?  Would they be shopping in the local store and going out to dinner?  No, I think not.  Which in turn would force those employers to cut back.
Which is why these jobs can't sustain the economy and using them to prop up job niumbers is a sham.


----------



## fatratcat

BernieP said:


> Do you realize you are still lost?  We are talking apples and oranges.
> Your friend entering the workforce... is not someone who lost a job that making 85K per year.  The point being these jobs are perfect for kids, people who want to add some spare change, but the do not replace the jobs that have been lost.
> While there is nothing wrong with beign a cashier at Cracker Barrel, it's a far cry from the pay of an engineer or accountant.  What we are doing locally, and nationally as well, is replacing these higher paying jobs with $10/hr part time jobs and calling it even.
> My comments were not a put down on the job itself or the people who work them.  But rather a statement on the sad state of the economy and the direction we are headed.
> If your friends husband lost his job and found himself working part time at 10/hr, what would they be doing?  Would they be shopping in the local store and going out to dinner?  No, I think not.  Which in turn would force those employers to cut back.
> Which is why these jobs can't sustain the economy and using them to prop up job niumbers is a sham.



Agreed. Family's can't get by on 10 bucks an hour in this area. What's not talked about is the educational divide. Generally (note the built in equivocation), people with 4 year degrees make far more than those with merely a HS diploma. Those with STEM degrees make more than those with liberal arts degree...and that's just the cold hard truth. According to the US Census, St. Mary's falls far below the MAryland average for 4 year degrees by aboout 26% versus the average 36% This will make a difference in the local economy as defense spending shrinks...mark my words!


----------



## fatratcat

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Whats holding up the new McKays site.  They'll have to changed the sign soon to say Summer 2014.



Agreed. I'd love know too.


----------



## Urbanite

fatratcat said:


> Agreed. I'd love know too.




You can add me to that too..I'd like to know what 's going on there too


----------



## Hank

Disney4845 said:


> I have not heard that yet.



Banner is up. Done deal.


----------



## Bann

Don't forget that people who are not totally disabled can work, do work and WILL work for $10.00 an hr.  They would love to have a $10.00 an hr job.    Just think, that amount of money can actually keep them from being totally dependent on "government" money.  win-win


----------



## Disney4845

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Whats holding up the new McKays site.  They'll have to changed the sign soon to say Summer 2014.



Still proceeding, just a little behind schedule as you already know.  Have up to 8 tenants on stand by as of now.  Can't say what till leases are signed and things are finalized because they could walk away at any time.


----------



## Disney4845

Hank said:


> Banner is up. Done deal.



Good news, glad to see it wont sit vacant any longer.


----------



## fatratcat

Disney4845 said:


> Good news, glad to see it wont sit vacant any longer.



So, are you saying that a new McKay's is actually going to happen in 2014? I say this because I was just in their old store this weekend, it's finally past the point where I won't shop there anymore...just dingy and wornout.


----------



## Sweet 16

abcxyz said:


> I like those type of shopping centers. Landscaping is a good thing. They could do the berms, put a sign and access to 301 without looking like Shoppers World in Waldorf.
> 
> Super Walmart- we are still fighting that one. I think it will be built at some time, just don't think (and hoping) that time is now. *Go sit at the VanGO next to Rite Aid and imagine that element near the nice new Giant and Lowes. Keep all that ghetto in the same spot- Walmart*, Food Kitty, $1 store, Laundry mat all fit together nicely.



Funny, I've never seen "ghetto" hanging out next to the Super-Walmart in Dahlgren, ever.  It's not Walmart that attracts them, it's the fact that there is a bus stop and they are allowed to loiter there and they will probably continue to loiter there once the new Super-Walmart is built.

That said, I hope it does get built.  I hate the existing one.


----------



## sockgirl77

Sweet 16 said:


> Funny, I've never seen "ghetto" hanging out next to the Super-Walmart in Dahlgren, ever.  It's not Walmart that attracts them, it's the fact that there is a bus stop and they are allowed to loiter there and they will probably continue to loiter there once the new Super-Walmart is built.
> 
> That said, I hope it does get built.  I hate the existing one.



I don't see many "ghetto" people at the California Walmart either, just rednecks...just like that one in Dahlgren. I stop in there every other month or so. The last time I was there, I saw a teenage boy in an elevated pick'emup truck that rolled over a few parking lot dividers. The other boys in the truck had were screaming "yeehaw". Reminded me of the boys I went to high school with in NC.


----------



## abcxyz

Sweet 16 said:


> That said, I hope it does get built.  I hate the existing one.



You hate the existing one but don't think the new one, if it is built, isn't going to be just as bad and most likely worst than the old one? Think they aren't going to have a VanGo stop there? Maybe even a large transfer station like that lovely one in Waldorf and St. Charles Parkway?

Think of it as the old sheethole times 2, double the fun!!


----------



## Idunno

*Kay's*

I hear that Kay's is supposed to open on the 12th.  Haven't seen any advertising for it though.  Anyone have any info?


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Disney4845 said:


> Still proceeding, just a little behind schedule as you already know.  Have up to 8 tenants on stand by as of now.  Can't say what till leases are signed and things are finalized because they could walk away at any time.



 Hope one of them might be a BB&T bank.


----------



## Disney4845

I have been told Sakura is going into the old Arizona Pizza Kitchen space in Leonardtown.

Pizza Hut Express will be going into Rosewick Crossing in La Plata and citi financial just opened there as well.

Been very busy, its hard to keep up with everything.

There is nothing on the Wal-Mart plan showing any type of larger bus station.  So if there is a stop it will be like the one at the other location.  A lot of the people that use van go work at Wal-Mart.


----------



## RoseRed

Disney4845 said:


> *I have been told Sakura is going into the old Arizona Pizza Kitchen space in Leonardtown.*Pizza Hut Express will be going into Rosewick Crossing in La Plata and citi financial just opened there as well.
> 
> Been very busy, its hard to keep up with everything.
> 
> There is nothing on the Wal-Mart plan showing any type of larger bus station.  So if there is a stop it will be like the one at the other location.  A lot of the people that use van go work at Wal-Mart.



That's old news.


----------



## BernieP

RoseRed said:


> That's old news.



Signs been there for months (on the backside)
Trying to remember if the sign on the building has change (yet?)

What's the deal with Monterey / Plaza Azteca.  Someone said the not on Monterey is that they were shutdown for not paying rent?  WTF?  Did they move / rename or are they just being sued?


----------



## RoseRed

BernieP said:


> Signs been there for months (on the backside)
> Trying to remember if the sign on the building has change (yet?)
> 
> What's the deal with Monterey / Plaza Azteca.  Someone said the not on Monterey is that they were shutdown for not paying rent?  WTF?  Did they move / rename or are they just being sued?



I have no idea.


----------



## Urbanite

Disney4845 said:


> I have been told Sakura is going into the old Arizona Pizza Kitchen space in Leonardtown.
> 
> Pizza Hut Express will be going into Rosewick Crossing in La Plata and citi financial just opened there as well.
> 
> Been very busy, its hard to keep up with everything.
> 
> There is nothing on the Wal-Mart plan showing any type of larger bus station.  So if there is a stop it will be like the one at the other location.  A lot of the people that use van go work at Wal-Mart.




Hey Disney, can we get a status update on the Dairy Queen in Charlotte Hall, and what and when stores will be going into that strip mall across from Burger King ?


----------



## KDENISE977

Urbanite said:


> Hey Disney, can we get a status update on the *Dairy Queen *in Charlotte Hall, and what and when stores will be going into that strip mall across from Burger King ?


----------



## Rane

*Charlotte Hall*

Forgive me if I missed the answer to my question, will have to read all 25 pages of this thread when I get home but I am wondering what is going in that HUGE dirt lot in Charlotte Hall on the Southbound side of RT 5  ?  Thought it was going to be a new McKays but I hear that plan was nixed ?

A Safeway would be awesome !!!


----------



## Disney4845

Rane said:


> Forgive me if I missed the answer to my question, will have to read all 25 pages of this thread when I get home but I am wondering what is going in that HUGE dirt lot in Charlotte Hall on the Southbound side of RT 5  ?  Thought it was going to be a new McKays but I hear that plan was nixed ?
> 
> A Safeway would be awesome !!!



Its still going to be a McKays.  Just taking longer than expected.  There are multiple tenants on the line but we cant say what until leases are signed.


----------



## Disney4845

Urbanite said:


> Hey Disney, can we get a status update on the Dairy Queen in Charlotte Hall, and what and when stores will be going into that strip mall across from Burger King ?



Hes going thru the permit process on the DQ.  This stuff takes months to get thru all the requirements.  Then when you think you are done the county or state puts new requirements into effect.  Anything that was a gas station will throw up a bunch of environmental red flags as well.


----------



## Disney4845

Mission BBQ at San Souci Shopping Center to open on or around the 22nd of July.


----------



## Urbanite

Hey Disney,
Thanks for the updates, just like the other poster wished it wasn't a McKays going in there, would like to see some decent grocery store in there but thank goodness it's not another Dollar Store !!!! 

Tell the Dairy Queen guy if he needs any help me and my family will more than happy to help since I know personally that I would move heaven and earth for an Oreo Brownie Earthquake !!!!!!


----------



## pizzi7404

BernieP said:


> Signs been there for months (on the backside)
> Trying to remember if the sign on the building has change (yet?)
> 
> What's the deal with Monterey / Plaza Azteca.  Someone said the not on Monterey is that they were shutdown for not paying rent?  WTF?  Did they move / rename or are they just being sued?



Monterey moved to the old Damons by gate 1 and changed their name to match the other franchises they have.


----------



## BernieP

pizzi7404 said:


> Monterey moved to the old Damons by gate 1 and changed their name to match the other franchises they have.



The reason I asked was that I thought they were going to run both locations at least temporarily.  

And according to the San Souci property management folks, they skipped on their rent.   

Just seems like a sudden change in plans.


----------



## sockgirl77

BernieP said:


> The reason I asked was that I thought they were going to run both locations at least temporarily.
> 
> And according to the San Souci property management folks, they skipped on their rent.
> 
> Just seems like a sudden change in plans.



Sounds like what another former San Souci restaurant did..


----------



## Disney4845

Didnt know anything about the Monterey deal, sorry

Silver Diner is coming to The Shops at Waldorf across from Cafe Rio.  They are starting to dig now.

Mission BBQ opens at San Souci in California around July 22nd

Red Oak Bistro is taking over the old Town Mouse in La Plata.


----------



## huntr1

Disney4845 said:


> Mission BBQ at San Souci Shopping Center to open on or around the 22nd of July.


They looked open last night.


----------



## Sweet 16

Disney4845 said:


> Didnt know anything about the Monterey deal, sorry
> 
> Silver Diner is coming to The Shops at Waldorf across from Cafe Rio.  They are starting to dig now.
> 
> Mission BBQ opens at San Souci in California around July 22nd
> 
> *Red Oak Bistro is taking over the old Town Mouse in La Plata*.



Can't find any info. on the internet.  Do you know anything about it?  What kind of food, etc.?


----------



## BernieP

huntr1 said:


> They looked open last night.



I had heard the 18th, but then people said the 22nd.
Seem to recall seeing something about a fundraiser there on the 18th?

But in today's Empty Prize it reads Opening Monday.

I understand it's typical for a restaurant to be in operation but not open to the general public.  Employees and family are used as test subjects..


----------



## fatratcat

Sweet 16 said:


> Can't find any info. on the internet.  Do you know anything about it?  What kind of food, etc.?



OMG! Really? That is awesome news! It's about time SOMD got a decent diner!


----------



## Disney4845

No idea on what food they will have at Red Oak but they will serve alcohol

Roy Rogers is taking over the former Arbys in Waldorf.


----------



## fatratcat

Disney4845 said:


> No idea on what food they will have at Red Oak but they will serve alcohol
> 
> Roy Rogers is taking over the former Arbys in Waldorf.



Does anyone know what is going on with Buca di beppo in the mall? Are they open?


----------



## Disney4845

fatratcat said:


> Does anyone know what is going on with Buca di beppo in the mall? Are they open?



Just taking a long time to get their stuff together, I think they may be having a hard time hiring staff.

TJ Maxx is going to open in Calvert village after they renovate the center.

Burger king will open mid august in Dunkirk


----------



## So_what

So where's the new Dairy Queen going? Advertisement - Employment Classifieds :shrug:


----------



## Dye Tied

So_what said:


> So where's the new Dairy Queen going? Advertisement - Employment Classifieds :shrug:



Do you know how to use the search feature?


----------



## onel0126

What is being built on St. Mary's Avenue in La Plata across Centennial from the Bolton building?


----------



## dave1959

So_what said:


> So where's the new Dairy Queen going? Advertisement - Employment Classifieds :shrug:



Charlotte Hall, Next to McDonalds... BP is closing, Carwash staying open.


----------



## fatratcat

Disney4845 said:


> Just taking a long time to get their stuff together, I think they may be having a hard time hiring staff.
> 
> TJ Maxx is going to open in Calvert village after they renovate the center.
> 
> Burger king will open mid august in Dunkirk



Thank you!


----------



## RoseRed

New national grocery chain coming to St. Mary's - Southern Maryland News


----------



## sockgirl77

RoseRed said:


> New national grocery chain coming to St. Mary's - Southern Maryland News



Great store with great discount.





I really wish TBN would fix their damn format errors.


----------



## MarieB

RoseRed said:


> New national grocery chain coming to St. Mary's - Southern Maryland News




This gives me hope.  Usually Trader Joes follows soon behind Aldis.  

I didn't care for the one that was near me, but I'll give it a try again


----------



## BernieP

sockgirl77 said:


> Great store with *great discount*.


I was excited when they said "the finest cuts of meat" but your "great discounts" endorsement makes me wonder if it's not just another Food Lion.
Isn't that their specialty, "discounts"?

So, I don't have my tape measure handy, how does 16000 SQFT match up to other grocery stores in the area - Shopper size or more old McKay size.


----------



## BadGirl

I'd love a Trader Joe's.  

For any one else wanting one, just go out to their web page and put in a request for them to consider putting one locally.  If they get enough requests, they might....just might.....actually place one here.

*Here is Trader Joe's Location Request Form: * Trader Joe's


----------



## MarieB

BernieP said:


> I was excited when they said "the finest cuts of meat" but your "great discounts" endorsement makes me wonder if it's not just another Food Lion.
> Isn't that their specialty, "discounts"?
> 
> So, I don't have my tape measure handy, how does 16000 SQFT match up to other grocery stores in the area - Shopper size or more old McKay size.




http://aldi.us/index_ENU_HTML.htm


The aldis that i have been to were about 500 sq ft larger than a dollar general


----------



## MarieB

BadGirl said:


> I'd love a Trader Joe's.
> 
> For any one else wanting one, just go out to their web page and put in a request for them to consider putting one locally.  If they get enough requests, they might....just might.....actually place one here.
> 
> *Here is Trader Joe's Location Request Form: * Trader Joe's




I do it once a month 

I was serious when I said if Aldi's does well, then you usually see a Trader Joes move in after it somewhere nearby.   They are the same parent company. 

I just stocked up at TJ's when I was in DC a few weeks ago, and we are already out of certain thngs again.


----------



## BadGirl

MarieB said:


> I do it once a month
> 
> I was serious when I said if Aldi's does well, then you usually see a Trader Joes move in after it somewhere nearby.   They are the same parent company.
> 
> I just stocked up at TJ's when I was in DC a few weeks ago, and we are already out of certain thngs again.


I wish I could move in to Trader Joe's and live my life there till the end of time.

I love that place.

Last time I was there I picked up some frozen corn tamales that were to die for.  Frozen tamales - delicious - WHO KNEW?!?!?!   It was soft and creamy...almost like a corn souffle'.

[I picked up three different tamale varieties, and only one type was superior.  I'll have to try and remember which one was the better of the three.]


----------



## sockgirl77

BernieP said:


> I was excited when they said "the finest cuts of meat" but your "great discounts" endorsement makes me wonder if it's not just another Food Lion.
> Isn't that their specialty, "discounts"?
> 
> So, I don't have my tape measure handy, how does 16000 SQFT match up to other grocery stores in the area - Shopper size or more old McKay size.



I like to save money. Aldi's has great prices. I RARELY buy meat at the grocery store.  I get my fine cuts of meat from the farm.


----------



## Sweet 16

BadGirl said:


> I wish I could move in to Trader Joe's and live my life there till the end of time.
> 
> I love that place.
> 
> Last time I was there I picked up some* frozen corn tamales that were to die for.  Frozen tamales - delicious - WHO KNEW?!?!?!   *It was soft and creamy...almost like a corn souffle'.
> 
> [I picked up three different tamale varieties, and only one type was superior.  I'll have to try and remember which one was the better of the three.]





I would love to have a TJ's and an Aldi in or near La Plata.  Been lobbying for TJ's for a while now.  Hate fighting NoVA traffic to get there.


----------



## Wrkn4livn

Disney4845 said:


> If you are interested in keeping up with new things coming to the area please visit our blog and like our facebook page.  We also try to post when these new businesses begin hiring.
> 
> Commercial Happenings in Southern Maryland
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ShashoCommercial



It's really too bad. When we first got here, the Mall had halfway decent stores like Gap, Brooks Bro, Kid's Gap, Limited, Boarders, and others. They are all gone. Now they are putting a Kids for Less (real cheaply made, inexpensive clothing) which should spell the end for the Mall in Charles Co. The merchandize has gone way down hill. Reflects who's shopping there I guess. People who are just hardly hanging on. It's a reflection of the entire economy I guess.


----------



## BernieP

Wrkn4livn said:


> It's really too bad. When we first got here, the Mall had halfway decent stores like Gap, Brooks Bro, Kid's Gap, Limited, Boarders, and others. They are all gone. Now they are putting a Kids for Less (real cheaply made, inexpensive clothing) which should spell the end for the Mall in Charles Co. The merchandize has gone way down hill. *Reflects who's shopping there I guess*. People who are just hardly hanging on. It's a reflection of the entire economy I guess.



oh, you don't have to guess.  Go to Macy's in Waldorf, then go to  Macy's in Annapolis.  It's almost like shopping in two different stores.  

Most stores, even the larger chain stores, are feeling the impact of the economy.   Go through some of those larger stores and you'll see registers that are closed, reflecting the people who are no longer employed there.  Of course do away with 10 clerks in Macy's and the store can still function.  Do away with 10 clerks at some little store front and, well there isn't anyone to run the store.


----------



## MarieB

Wrkn4livn said:


> It's really too bad. When we first got here, the Mall had halfway decent stores like Gap, Brooks Bro, Kid's Gap, Limited, Boarders, and others. They are all gone. Now they are putting a Kids for Less (real cheaply made, inexpensive clothing) which should spell the end for the Mall in Charles Co. The merchandize has gone way down hill. Reflects who's shopping there I guess. People who are just hardly hanging on. It's a reflection of the entire economy I guess.




The first year I moved here I droveto the Waldorf Mall to take the kiddo school shopping. I was shocked to see that The Gap/ Kid's Gap had closed.  And yes, the selection at Macy's is "different" 

I just haven't figured out how the sushi stand stays in business


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

BernieP said:


> I was excited when they said "the finest cuts of meat" but your "great discounts" endorsement makes me wonder if it's not just another Food Lion.
> Isn't that their specialty, "discounts"?
> 
> So, I don't have my tape measure handy, how does 16000 SQFT match up to other grocery stores in the area - Shopper size or more old McKay size.



The size will be about 1/3 the size of what Giant and Safeway do.

I have a question:

If an Aldi's does get built what will you all have to bitch about?  I'm sure you'll find something but I was just curious.  Never mind, you'll bitch that there's no Trader Joe's or Wegman's.

Then you'll bitch about all the chains coming in and putting the locals out of business.


----------



## fatratcat

MarieB said:


> This gives me hope.  Usually Trader Joes follows soon behind Aldis.
> 
> I didn't care for the one that was near me, but I'll give it a try again



I sure hope you're right! I'd use a TJ much more than an Aldi's.


----------



## fatratcat

NorthBeachPerso said:


> The size will be about 1/3 the size of what Giant and Safeway do.
> 
> I have a question:
> 
> If an Aldi's does get built what will you all have to bitch about?  I'm sure you'll find something but I was just curious.  Never mind, you'll bitch that there's no Trader Joe's or Wegman's.
> 
> Then you'll bitch about all the chains coming in and putting the locals out of business.



Yep. That's my new bitch...it should have been a Trader Joe's or Wegman's! You got it!


----------



## BernieP

NorthBeachPerso said:


> The size will be about 1/3 the size of what Giant and Safeway do.
> 
> I have a question:
> 
> If an Aldi's does get built what will you all have to bitch about?  I'm sure you'll find something but I was just curious.  Never mind, you'll bitch that there's no Trader Joe's or Wegman's.
> 
> Then you'll bitch about all the chains coming in and putting the locals out of business.


I'm not bitching, I have never heard of this chain and wondered how it would differ from those that were already here.
Plus I don't have a grasp on 16000 sqft versus 20 or 50K Sqft.
Walmart and BJ's do it on volume, hence BIG BOX, how does a store, 1/3 the size of their competitors give "discounts" AND the finest cuts of meat?
Why do I now suspect a mini version of Food Lion?

I've been to a Trader Joe's out in the LA area.  Nice place for the singles and couples without kids (i.e. lots of "to go" stuff) 
But they were fairly big stores.
Can't say that I've been in a Wegman's
What I do know is that no grocery store will be decent down in the lower end of St. Mary's and Calvert if they don't have the distribution network locally.  Got to know one of the managers at Harvest Market, poor guy was frustrated not being able to get regular deliveries.  Independent truckers didn't want to come down, drop a load and drive back up empty.  Little old IGA wasn't enough business to make it worth their while.


----------



## ltown81

Isn't Aldi more downmarket than even Food Kitty? From what I read they only offer their brand, and maybe 1-2 others of everything.


----------



## BernieP

ltown81 said:


> Isn't Aldi more downmarket than even Food Kitty? From what I read they only offer their brand, and maybe 1-2 others of everything.





but do they sell pigs ears and chicken feet?


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

BernieP said:


> I'm not bitching, I have never heard of this chain and wondered how it would differ from those that were already here.
> Plus I don't have a grasp on 16000 sqft versus 20 or 50K Sqft.
> Walmart and BJ's do it on volume, hence BIG BOX, how does a store, 1/3 the size of their competitors give "discounts" AND the finest cuts of meat?
> Why do I now suspect a mini version of Food Lion?
> 
> I've been to a Trader Joe's out in the LA area.  Nice place for the singles and couples without kids (i.e. lots of "to go" stuff)
> But they were fairly big stores.
> Can't say that I've been in a Wegman's
> What I do know is that no grocery store will be decent down in the lower end of St. Mary's and Calvert if they don't have the distribution network locally.  Got to know one of the managers at Harvest Market, poor guy was frustrated not being able to get regular deliveries.  Independent truckers didn't want to come down, drop a load and drive back up empty.  Little old IGA wasn't enough business to make it worth their while.



You may not be but look around.  You have a contingent that won't be happy until the whole area becomes Montgomery/Prince George's/northern Anne Arundel Counties-Southern Outpost.


----------



## BernieP

NorthBeachPerso said:


> You may not be but look around.  You have a contingent that won't be happy until the whole area becomes Montgomery/Prince George's/northern Anne Arundel Counties-Southern Outpost.



First I don't think what people want is a redo of the above listed locations, I think what people want is quality and service without having to drive 40, 50, 60 miles or more.  Something above the crappy Food Lions and stinky Walmart

Ironically in fighting to stop development St. Mary's in particular has recreated Rt 301 through Waldorf wiht the endless string of strip centers and other standalone outlets - creating hundreds of seperate driveways off the highway.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

BernieP said:


> First I don't think what people want is a redo of the above listed locations, I think what people want is quality and service without having to drive 40, 50, 60 miles or more.  Something above the crappy Food Lions and stinky Walmart
> 
> Ironically in fighting to stop development St. Mary's in particular has recreated Rt 301 through Waldorf wiht the endless string of strip centers and other standalone outlets - creating hundreds of seperate driveways off the highway.



That may be.  But what a lot of people don't seem to understand (or want to understand) is that businesses have sound business and market share reasons to not expand to some of the areas.

Two whatevers in a 50 mile radius (say) means that neither is successful because the population can't support both.

And once again, you move to a rural area expect to have to drive to get __________.  This isn't suburban DC down here.

I wish there was a decent gun/hunting store in Calvert.  There isn't.  Because the County can't support another one (even if it's better than the couple we have).

I go to PA to buy shotguns and mail order shells.  Why?  Because I've gotten tired of being told that "they don't make that gun" (when they do) or being told that here, in the middle of waterfowl hunter paradise, that the ammo needed isn't stocked.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Any new of a Bonefish Grill coming to St. Marys?  I would love my BangBang a little closer to home.


----------



## BernieP

NorthBeachPerso said:


> That may be.  But what a lot of people don't seem to understand (or want to understand) is that businesses have sound business and market share reasons to not expand to some of the areas.
> 
> Two whatevers in a 50 mile radius (say) means that neither is successful because the population can't support both.
> 
> And once again, you move to a rural area expect to have to drive to get __________.  This isn't suburban DC down here.
> 
> .



On part 1, we are in violent agreement.  It's not only the size of the poplulatoin, it's not income, it's spending patterns.  Why do we get fast food, all you can eat chinese buffets, liquor stores all over?  It's because that's where people spend money.  
Now the part about this being rural... 
Maybe 20 years ago, but this is not anything like northern PA / southern teir of NY (for a close by example of rural).  That's where cows out number people and three counties share a McDonalds.
You have a couple of employers, the power plant and Navy, that have attracted a decent size workforce.  A workforce that is drawn from all over.  
These aren't jobs that people off the farm can fill, though if the Obama administration has it's way those jobs will be replaced with an Amzaon warehouse.  It's not only driven the increased population, but the demand.
What those people have to realize is that they are in the minority.  That their demand is not enough to attract the type of business they think should come.

Take for exeample Trader Joes.  I've only had a brief exposure to the stores in the LA area.  Their primary demographic looked to be singles, couples without children - people who wanted something different for dinner but didn't have the time to prepare it.  Almost gourmet foods and wine.  Not meatloaf and mac'n cheese type meals.  People who had the descretiomary income to spend.  Contrast with what you find in SFW.


----------



## fatratcat

BernieP said:


> First I don't think what people want is a redo of the above listed locations, I think what people want is quality and service without having to drive 40, 50, 60 miles or more.  Something above the crappy Food Lions and stinky Walmart
> 
> Ironically in fighting to stop development St. Mary's in particular has recreated Rt 301 through Waldorf wiht the endless string of strip centers and other standalone outlets - creating hundreds of seperate driveways off the highway.



I couldn't agree more. As I've said before, rather than build a single Lowe's or Home Depot in Mechanicsville, we've built an 84 Lumber, True Value, Southern States, and a building supply joint, and what does that get me? No where. Everytime I have a home project, I still have to drive 20-30 miles to get everything that I need. This scenario plays out over and over because none of the businesses have a comprehensive inventory, in fact, they often duplicate each others market share. For example, last project was refinishing a cabinet, I found everything except for the concealed replacement hinges I needed. The result, I wind up driving 25 miles to La Plata's Lowes. My point? We have 4 buildings of sprawl rather than 1 AND I STILL HAVE TO DRIVE 25 miles to get what I need. So, all I want is a SINGLE home store worth a damn...


----------



## fatratcat

NorthBeachPerso said:


> That may be.  But what a lot of people don't seem to understand (or want to understand) is that businesses have sound business and market share reasons to not expand to some of the areas.
> 
> Two whatevers in a 50 mile radius (say) means that neither is successful because the population can't support both.
> 
> And once again, you move to a rural area expect to have to drive to get __________.  This isn't suburban DC down here.
> 
> I wish there was a decent gun/hunting store in Calvert.  There isn't.  Because the County can't support another one (even if it's better than the couple we have).
> 
> I go to PA to buy shotguns and mail order shells.  Why?  Because I've gotten tired of being told that "they don't make that gun" (when they do) or being told that here, in the middle of waterfowl hunter paradise, that the ammo needed isn't stocked.



Don't know where you got your MBA, but go demand your money back! You don't get your business in a market demand knife fight in a phone booth, which is exactly what you're suggesting! READ or at least try to sound out the big words:

"Blue Ocean Strategy is a business strategy book first published in 2005 and written by W. Chan Kim and Renée Mauborgne of The Blue Ocean Strategy Institute at INSEAD. The book illustrates what the authors believe is the best organizational strategy to generate growth and profits. Blue Ocean Strategy suggests that an organization should create new demand in an uncontested market space, or a "Blue Ocean", rather than compete head-to-head with other suppliers in an existing industry." ~Wikipedia


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

You misread what I meant.  Should have been clearer.

I was thinking along the lines of say two Macy's within an area like southern Charles and northern St. Mary's, not two different companies.

But also here's the reality: you get another major grocer, for example, down there someone is going to go under.  I don't know how the Food Lion in Prince Frederick stays open as an exemplar.  But Giant, Safeway and it did run the A&P out.

Twenty five years ago Upper Marlboro had zero McDonald's.  Now there's two, one where there used to be a tobacco warehouse and one next to Marlton.  Why?  Population density.


----------



## MarieB

BernieP said:


> Take for exeample Trader Joes.  I've only had a brief exposure to the stores in the LA area.  Their primary demographic looked to be singles, couples without children - people who wanted something different for dinner but didn't have the time to prepare it.  Almost gourmet foods and wine.  Not meatloaf and mac'n cheese type meals.  People who had the descretiomary income to spend.  Contrast with what you find in SFW.




Not at all the experience that I have had in 4 different locations.  The prices are good (most times cheaper than any grocery store) and you can buy anything from wine to peanut butter and jelly, and yes even frozen mac and cheese.

I don't know anyone who lives by one who doesn't shop there, and most have kids.


----------



## fatratcat

NorthBeachPerso said:


> You misread what I meant.  Should have been clearer.
> 
> I was thinking along the lines of say two Macy's within an area like southern Charles and northern St. Mary's, not two different companies.
> 
> But also here's the reality: you get another major grocer, for example, down there someone is going to go under.  I don't know how the Food Lion in Prince Frederick stays open as an exemplar.  But Giant, Safeway and it did run the A&P out.
> 
> Twenty five years ago Upper Marlboro had zero McDonald's.  Now there's two, one where there used to be a tobacco warehouse and one next to Marlton.  Why?  Population density.



Oh, sorry about the misunderstanding. Actually, I don't think the Mechanicsville market is all that much about slicing the same pie, as it about market displacement. In other words, rather than drive 20-30 miles to Wegman's or Lowes, which I already do, the money would stay in Mechanicsville. I just get tweeked when we settle for the second string players like 84 Lumber, True Value, Southern States, and a building supply store rather than just build a SINGLE Lowe's or Home Depot.


----------



## fatratcat

MarieB said:


> Not at all the experience that I have had in 4 different locations.  The prices are good (most times cheaper than any grocery store) and you can buy anything from wine to peanut butter and jelly, and yes even frozen mac and cheese.
> 
> I don't know anyone who lives by one who doesn't shop there, and most have kids.



Yep! I second your thoughts. TJ's does a pretty good job of covering the full spectrum from simple to gourmet. I've been shopping there for a few decades and they're fairly consisitent. Besides, what's wrong with an upscale grocer? Before someone disingenuously whines about the "simple country folk" with moderate incomes in St. Mary's, let me say, "I don't give a rat's ass...I live here too and I like nice stuff!"


----------



## MarieB

fatratcat said:


> Yep! I second your thoughts. TJ's does a pretty good job of covering the full spectrum from simple to gourmet. I've been shopping there for a few decades and they're fairly consisitent. Besides, what's wrong with an upscale grocer? Before someone disingenuously whines about the "simple country folk" with moderate incomes in St. Mary's, let me say, "I don't give a rat's ass...I live here too and I like nice stuff!"




Giant and safeway carry many of the "upscale" items that are carried at TJ's. in fact, i would say giant carries even more specialty items.


----------



## fatratcat

MarieB said:


> Giant and safeway carry many of the "upscale" items that are carried at TJ's. in fact, i would say giant carries even more specialty items.



I like Giant too! A Mechanicsville Giant would be a huge asset. It would really be a boost!


----------



## Urbanite

fatratcat said:


> I like Giant too! A Mechanicsville Giant would be a huge asset. It would really be a boost!




I 100% agree


----------



## Disney4845

Pizza Hut Carry out now open in La Plata at Rosewick Crossing.

Burger king is now open in Dunkirk

Buca di Beppo is now open at the St. Charles Town Center Mall

Black orchid Bakery is now open in the festival shopping center next to Cafe rio

Silver Diner is under construction at festival as well. (shops at Waldorf)

Red Oak Bistro is coming to la plata in the former town mouse location

You already know about Aldi in st Marys and TJ Maxx coming to Calvert village

Been very busy!


----------



## fatratcat

Disney4845 said:


> Pizza Hut Carry out now open in La Plata at Rosewick Crossing.
> 
> Burger king is now open in Dunkirk
> 
> Buca di Beppo is now open at the St. Charles Town Center Mall
> 
> Black orchid Bakery is now open in the festival shopping center next to Cafe rio
> 
> Silver Diner is under construction at festival as well. (shops at Waldorf)
> 
> Red Oak Bistro is coming to la plata in the former town mouse location
> 
> You already know about Aldi in st Marys and TJ Maxx coming to Calvert village
> 
> Been very busy!



Any word on higher end grocery stores like Wegmans, Trader Joe's, or Whole Foods? They would all be welcome additions in SOMD.


----------



## glhs837

fatratcat said:


> Oh, sorry about the misunderstanding. Actually, I don't think the Mechanicsville market is all that much about slicing the same pie, as it about market displacement. In other words, rather than drive 20-30 miles to Wegman's or Lowes, which I already do, the money would stay in Mechanicsville. I just get tweeked when we settle for the second string players like *84 Lumber,* True Value, Southern States, and a building supply store rather than just build a SINGLE Lowe's or Home Depot.



You should understand, 84 isnt a "second string store". It's not really a consumer store, anymore than R.E. Michaels is. It's real business is builders, and it's focus isnt on selling homeowners stuff to maintain a home, it's on selling contractors stuff to build houses. And those guys dont come there for plumbing, they have subcontractors, who go to plumbing places, they dont go to 84 for electrical, they have subs who go electrical places for that. The stuff to build houses, thats what they sell. Thats why prices there suck for Harry Homeowner, becuase you are not buying enough for them to make it up on quantity. You order 2,000 2x4s, you get a great price. Even buying a whole house package doesnt really get you much knocked off.


----------



## sockgirl77

glhs837 said:


> You should understand, 84 isnt a "second string store". It's not really a consumer store, anymore than R.E. Michaels is. It's real business is builders, and it's focus isnt on selling homeowners stuff to maintain a home, it's on selling contractors stuff to build houses. And those guys dont come there for plumbing, they have subcontractors, who go to plumbing places, they dont go to 84 for electrical, they have subs who go electrical places for that. The stuff to build houses, thats what they sell. Thats why prices there suck for Harry Homeowner, becuase you are not buying enough for them to make it up on quantity. You order 2,000 2x4s, you get a great price. Even buying a whole house package doesnt really get you much knocked off.



 Priced out deck and shed kits. Lowe's and Home Depot could not even come close to matching 84's price. Dyson's and Dean's came a little closer, but even with the bf's contractor discount they couldn't match it either.


----------



## fatratcat

glhs837 said:


> You should understand, 84 isnt a "second string store". It's not really a consumer store, anymore than R.E. Michaels is. It's real business is builders, and it's focus isnt on selling homeowners stuff to maintain a home, it's on selling contractors stuff to build houses. And those guys dont come there for plumbing, they have subcontractors, who go to plumbing places, they dont go to 84 for electrical, they have subs who go electrical places for that. The stuff to build houses, thats what they sell. Thats why prices there suck for Harry Homeowner, becuase you are not buying enough for them to make it up on quantity. You order 2,000 2x4s, you get a great price. Even buying a whole house package doesnt really get you much knocked off.



So, basically it's a useless store to me (the average home owner AND all of my neighbors AND pretty much the whole residential community), which is the point that I was making. 84 Lumber, along with the 3 or 4 other wannabe half stepping home stores take up a bunch of real estate to meet a need that could be met by a single Lowe's or Home Depot. That is exactly the definition of "sprawl:" a bunch of nothing that doesn't add value to the community.


----------



## Urbanite

fatratcat said:


> Any word on higher end grocery stores like Wegmans, Trader Joe's, or Whole Foods? They would all be welcome additions in SOMD.



Absolutely agree 100%


----------



## glhs837

So, even though it contributes towards jobs and bringing associated business (that gas station gets some extra) and pays taxes that go toward the services the county provides to you, if you it's not for you, it's worthless. Seems a bit narrow to me. Sounds like you want the whole area tailored to what you want If Lowes of HD thought they could make money up there, they would be there..... you need to live near more people........


----------



## fatratcat

glhs837 said:


> So, even though it contributes towards jobs and bringing associated business (that gas station gets some extra) and pays taxes that go toward the services the county provides to you, if you it's not for you, it's worthless. Seems a bit narrow to me. Sounds like you want the whole area tailored to what you want If Lowes of HD thought they could make money up there, they would be there..... you need to live near more people........



No, I'm perfectly comfortable where I am. Change is inevitable so the inertia of reality is on my side. It's coming whether you like it or not. Don't believe me? Think about how many fastfood restaurants were in CH 20 years ago. I can tell you, about 1: McDonald's. Now take a count. My point? Things changed. They have and always will. The only question is whether the change is for the better or worse. Since I have no use for 84 Lumber or any of the other stores that do not meet my needs and cause me to drive 40-50 miles round trip, they go in the "worse" category. As for you point about jobs, please give me a break. A single Lowes or Home Depot probably has more employees than all of the existing stores combined AND meets my needs and local contractors. That's called a win-win. The deal we have now is the "hooray for me (contractors) and the Hell with you (homeowners) deal!


----------



## RoseRed

How many people are actually excited about a bunch of fast food restaurants that open locally?

I'm not one.  :shrug:


----------



## fatratcat

RoseRed said:


> How many people are actually excited about a bunch of fast food restaurants that open locally?
> 
> I'm not one.  :shrug:



Neither am I, but it makes my point that things change...the only question is whether it's for the better. Personally, I wish CH would get a few decent family oriented sit down restaurants.


----------



## dave1959

fatratcat said:


> I couldn't agree more. As I've said before, rather than build a single Lowe's or Home Depot in Mechanicsville, we've built an 84 Lumber, True Value, Southern States, and a building supply joint, and what does that get me? No where. Everytime I have a home project, I still have to drive 20-30 miles to get everything that I need. This scenario plays out over and over because none of the businesses have a comprehensive inventory, in fact, they often duplicate each others market share. For example, last project was refinishing a cabinet, I found everything except for the concealed replacement hinges I needed. The result, I wind up driving 25 miles to La Plata's Lowes. My point? We have 4 buildings of sprawl rather than 1 AND I STILL HAVE TO DRIVE 25 miles to get what I need. So, all I want is a SINGLE home store worth a damn...



So you think we should bulldoze Mechanicsville B/S , 84 lumber , true value and southern states, build a big box store and all will be right in your world..??
That's the Walmart attitude. One thing you failed to think about is that except for 84 lumber all those stores are locally owned and operated so all that money goes right back into your local economy. The money you spend at Home Depot/lowes goes out of the area to who knows where. I like the little guy and spend my there when ever I can. ...


----------



## fatratcat

dave1959 said:


> So you think we should bulldoze Mechanicsville B/S , 84 lumber , true value and southern states, build a big box store and all will be right in your world...your an ass...
> That's the Walmart attitude. One thing you failed to think about is that except for 84 lumber all those stores are locally owned and operated so all that money goes right back into your local economy. The money you spend at Home Depot/lowes goes out of the area to who knows where. I like the little guy and spend my there when ever I can. ... Also, if you live in Mechanicsville and think driving 25 miles to get somewhere is a problem, then MOVE.. We can live without you.



One: I'm not moving anywhere. Two: Name calling? Really? OK. Bumpkin. I'll oblige your ignorance. Most Americans invest in these crazy things called 401 (k)'s, which are invested in national stocks, so the money makes a big circle directly back into the communties pockets, so anyone can get a tase of the profits. That doesn't happen with local small businesses. The money goes straight into the local bumpkins pockets and that's about it. BTW- you're pretty tough over the internet, but I bet that's not the case in real life. Are you trying to compensate for your small pee pee? So, scamper on back to your trailer, Springer has a transvestite redneck coming out special on tonight. Seems like a perfect fit for you!


----------



## fatratcat

fatratcat said:


> One: I'm not moving anywhere. Two: Name calling? Really? OK. Bumpkin. I'll oblige your ignorance. Most Americans invest in these crazy things called 401 (k)'s, which are invested in national stocks, so the money makes a big circle directly back into the communties pockets, so anyone can get a tase of the profits. That doesn't happen with local small businesses. The money goes straight into the local bumpkins pockets and that's about it. BTW- you're pretty tough over the internet, but I bet that's not the case in real life. Are you trying to compensate for your small pee pee? So, scamper on back to your trailer, Springer has a transvestite redneck coming out special on tonight. Seems like a perfect fit for you!



BTW- Could we return the debate to a more civil tone please? I'd love to trade jabs all day, in fact I'm pretty good at it, but I'd rather talk about new businesses. Always feel free to challenge my ideas, but I'd rather avoid name calling. Don't get my wrong, I'm really good at insulting people because I spent in years prisons and jails


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

fatratcat said:


> BTW- Could we return the debate to a more civil tone please? I'd love to trade jabs all day, in fact I'm pretty good at it, but I'd rather talk about new businesses. Always feel free to challenge my ideas, but I'd rather avoid name calling. Don't get my wrong, I'm really good at insulting people _because I spent in years prisons and jails_


 Not something I would want to advertize, but :shrug:


----------



## fatratcat

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Not something I would want to advertize, but :shrug:



It's really not a big deal...you can learn a lot about bullies in a rec yard at Gladiator School, but can we get back to talking about new businesses coming to SOMD.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

fatratcat said:


> It's really not a big deal...you can learn a lot about bullies in a rec yard at Gladiator School, but can we get back to talking about new businesses coming to SOMD.



Carry on.....


----------



## BernieP

RoseRed said:


> How many people are actually excited about a bunch of fast food restaurants that open locally?
> 
> I'm not one.  :shrug:





fatratcat said:


> Neither am I, but it makes my point that things change...the only question is whether it's for the better. Personally, I wish CH would get a few decent family oriented sit down restaurants.



Unfortunately for some of us, it's what sells, it's what the people want.

Businesses don't generally open if they don't see a demand.  
This has probably been said on multiple occasions, most (if not all), businesses do studies to determine the profitability of opening in an area.
If their studies don't show it's going to give them a decent rate of return, they aren't going to invest.
You can throw all the statistics out you want, at the end of the day it's the investors you need to convince.
My interpretation therefore is simple, they aren't seeing enough profit for the types of businesses some would like to see.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

BernieP said:


> Unfortunately for some of us, it's what sells, it's what the people want.
> 
> Businesses don't generally open if they don't see a demand.
> This has probably been said on multiple occasions, most (if not all), businesses do studies to determine the profitability of opening in an area.
> If their studies don't show it's going to give them a decent rate of return, they aren't going to invest.
> You can throw all the statistics out you want, at the end of the day it's the investors you need to convince.
> My interpretation therefore is simple, they aren't seeing enough profit for the types of businesses some would like to see.



I posted about the same thing you just did awhile ago.  Just be prepared to be told you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## BernieP

NorthBeachPerso said:


> I posted about the same thing you just did awhile ago.  Just be prepared to be told you don't know what you're talking about.


I know


----------



## fatratcat

BernieP said:


> I know



Don't get me wrong, you're logic would be infallible, if we were still in the 20th century. I seem to recall a bunch of folks with similar sentiments saying the same thing about Brandywine. Can you say "MONUMENTALLY WRONG! "


----------



## starr

I will never understand why people move to this area and then complain there is nothing here.  Guess you should have done your homework and moved closer to this stores you can't live without (or that are just to far).


----------



## fatratcat

starr said:


> I will never understand why people move to this area and then complain there is nothing here.  Guess you should have done your homework and moved closer to this stores you can't live without (or that are just to far).



Orrrr...another way to look at it is...all cities were once countryside.


----------



## mudpuddle

starr said:


> I will never understand why people move to this area and then complain there is nothing here.  Guess you should have done your homework and moved closer to this stores you can't live without (or that are just to far).



We moved here from a big city because of my hubby's job.
We have been here 17 years in CH and even though we think we are living in the best location is Southern Maryland, it does get old when you have to drive 20-25 miles for just ordinary shopping. 

If you buy something one day, and have to return it, it is quite the hall to return it...so, needless to say I don't return things and mostly buy online. ( I would much rather shop locally, but there aren't any stores here (real stores).


----------



## sockgirl77

mudpuddle said:


> We moved here from a big city because of my hubby's job.
> We have been here 17 years in CH and even though we think we are living in the best location is Southern Maryland, it does get old when you have to drive 20-25 miles for just ordinary shopping.
> 
> If you buy something one day, and have to return it, it is quite the hall to return it...so, needless to say I don't return things and mostly buy online. ( I would much rather shop locally, but there aren't any stores here (real stores).



Move.


----------



## fatratcat

mudpuddle said:


> We moved here from a big city because of my hubby's job.
> We have been here 17 years in CH and even though we think we are living in the best location is Southern Maryland, it does get old when you have to drive 20-25 miles for just ordinary shopping.
> 
> If you buy something one day, and have to return it, it is quite the hall to return it...so, needless to say I don't return things and mostly buy online. ( I would much rather shop locally, but there aren't any stores here (real stores).



Better stores, higher education venues, and health care resources would all be a huge help. I agree. The 50 mile roundtrip lifestyle is expensive and difficult to maintain, especially as you get older.


----------



## MarieB

fatratcat said:


> Better stores, higher education venues, and health care resources would all be a huge help. I agree. The 50 mile roundtrip lifestyle is expensive and difficult to maintain, especially as you get older.




And people go where the work is, especially in this economy.  It is not as easy, or financially feasible to move around


----------



## fatratcat

MarieB said:


> And people go where the work is, especially in this economy.  It is not as easy, or financially feasible to move around



I agree.


----------



## mudpuddle

sockgirl77 said:


> Move.



I am just stating the facts. 
If you don't mind me asking, are you native/local to Southern Maryland? Have you ever lived in a "populated/well developed" area outside of MD? If you have, you would understand where I am coming from! Or, maybe you have lived elsewhere, and just didn't like it and want to stay away from built up areas?

 I don't want to/desire to move  at this stage of my life. However, if God forbid my hubby and I could no longer drive, we would have to move to a city where there is public transportation, and places you could walk to , to shop, etc. (We have no family here, since we are transplants...)


----------



## sockgirl77

mudpuddle said:


> I am just stating the facts.
> If you don't mind me asking, are you native/local to Southern Maryland? Have you ever lived in a "populated/well developed" area outside of MD? If you have, you would understand where I am coming from! Or, maybe you have lived elsewhere, and just didn't like it and want to stay away from built up areas?
> 
> I don't want to/desire to move  at this stage of my life. However, if God forbid my hubby and I could no longer drive, we would have to move to a city where there is public transportation, and places you could walk to , to shop, etc. (We have no family here, since we are transplants...)



Yes, I'm native to Southern Maryland. But, I have moved to more populated areas. And you know what? I moved back. I'll take traveling to get to a "real" store any day over being surrounded by businesses and inviting more crime and traffic. You moved to a rural area, deal with it or move. It's really that ####ing simple. You cannot complain when you CHOOSE to live here.


----------



## starr

What we don't want is Mechanicsville to become another Waldorf!  I realize all areas change.  If you want a bunch of stores really close you can move up to Waldorf.  Up there it seems woods is becoming a thing of the past and butt load of homes are the norm.  No thanks.


----------



## Beta

There's one problem with the logic I keep seeing from people who think certain stores should build here because there is demand.  Mechanicsville has 25k or so people, sure.  But other small towns, smaller than Mechanicsville, that have their own Walmart/HomeDeport/whatever don't have those stores within 30 minutes in any given direction.  THATS the main problem.  Most of the 25k people in Mechanicsville commute for work, which isn't the case for some of those smaller towns.

So Mechanicsville has a bunch of commuters who drive by Walmart, Lowe's, and whatever else to and from work.  They currently do their shopping there and don't go out as much on the weekend's, and if they need something quick they usually go to one of the local stores and deal with a slight price increase.  Large chains look at that and get discouraged, because they want to be your main supplier, not only your weekend quick stop.  A place like Dollar General works well because they're cheap and have a little of this and that for a great price.  That's the perfect chain that works as a local store.  But stores like Home Depot don't want that.

While I feel like the people in the Mechanicsville area (and southern Charles) would probably flock to any of those chains, the stores aren't so sure because they don't have people living here and observing everything.  Even if they'd look on this forum, seeing a few outspoken people doesn't speak for the larger community.  While it would be nice to get a FEW good stores in place of crummy/useless ones (instead of expanding and building everywhere), I won't hold my breath.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

starr said:


> I will never understand why people move to this area and then complain there is nothing here.  Guess you should have done your homework and moved closer to this stores you can't live without (or that are just to far).


----------



## Restless

sockgirl77 said:


> Yes, I'm native to Southern Maryland. But, I have moved to more populated areas. And you know what? I moved back. I'll take traveling to get to a "real" store any day over being surrounded by businesses and inviting more crime and traffic. You moved to a rural area, deal with it or move. It's really that ####ing simple. You cannot complain when you CHOOSE to live here.



I get a little weary of those who love it here telling those of us who dislike it to move because "it really is that...simple." It is NOT that simple to leave here if you cannot find work elsewhere. Believe me, we have tried. We have sent resumes out but with the economy being what it is, it is hard to find work elsewhere. Add to that trying to sell your home when the market is bad. It is not that easy to move away. 

Our greatest fear is that we are stuck here until we can retire elsewhere. I don't want to die here. Between my husband and I, we have lived in 12 states and the UK. This is the strangest place we have ever lived. For Pete's sake, there is only one real incorporated town in the whole county. ONE! That has to be a record of some sort. It is a peninsula to nowhere. Yes, it is pretty. I will give it that.


----------



## sockgirl77

Restless said:


> I get a little weary of those who love it here telling those of us who dislike it to move because "it really is that...simple." It is NOT that simple to leave here if you cannot find work elsewhere. Believe me, we have tried. We have sent resumes out but with the economy being what it is, it is hard to find work elsewhere. Add to that trying to sell your home when the market is bad. It is not that easy to move away.
> 
> Our greatest fear is that we are stuck here until we can retire elsewhere. I don't want to die here. Between my husband and I, we have lived in 12 states and the UK. This is the strangest place we have ever lived. For Pete's sake, there is only one real incorporated town in the whole county. ONE! That has to be a record of some sort. It is a peninsula to nowhere. Yes, it is pretty. I will give it that.



You'd think that you could find jobs easier is more populated areas. :shrug:

We're retiring in WV and we're perfectly fine being away from EVERYONE.


----------



## Beta

Restless said:


> I get a little weary of those who love it here telling those of us who dislike it to move because "it really is that...simple." It is NOT that simple to leave here if you cannot find work elsewhere. Believe me, we have tried. We have sent resumes out but with the economy being what it is, it is hard to find work elsewhere. Add to that trying to sell your home when the market is bad. It is not that easy to move away.
> 
> Our greatest fear is that we are stuck here until we can retire elsewhere. I don't want to die here. Between my husband and I, we have lived in 12 states and the UK. This is the strangest place we have ever lived. For Pete's sake, there is only one real incorporated town in the whole county. ONE! That has to be a record of some sort. It is a peninsula to nowhere. Yes, it is pretty. I will give it that.



Huh?  I think we're talking Mechanicsville vs California (for instance).  If people want all of the conveniences of Cali, and don't like driving 20 minutes, then she was saying move there.  No job change required.  Believe it or not, I know people in Mechanicsville that commute to DC and people that live near DC that commute to Pax.  Someone working at Pax can live in Anne Arundel, PG County, the tri-county area, or even in Virginia.  It's a bit longer of a commute, but there are options.  You can't always have everything perfect.  If you CHOOSE to have a shorter commute and live in a small community then that's your CHOICE.

Speaking of choices, outside of active duty, I doubt many people were forced to move here in the first place.  Life is all about choices.  We have to live with them.  Buck up.


----------



## BernieP

Beta said:


> Huh?  I think we're talking Mechanicsville vs California (for instance).  If people want all of the conveniences of Cali, and don't like driving 20 minutes, then she was saying move there.  No job change required.  Believe it or not, I know people in Mechanicsville that commute to DC and people that live near DC that commute to Pax.  Someone working at Pax can live in Anne Arundel, PG County, the tri-county area, or even in Virginia.  It's a bit longer of a commute, but there are options.  You can't always have everything perfect.  If you CHOOSE to have a shorter commute and live in a small community then that's your CHOICE.
> 
> Speaking of choices, outside of active duty, I doubt many people were forced to move here in the first place.  Life is all about choices.  We have to live with them.  Buck up.



one word - BRAC
Options were to either relocate or give up your career - as in throw away N years of service and look for another job.  

Agreed with your analysis about the SOMD "small town" model versus places like rural Virginia - where the small town is actually the business center for say an entire county.
There are places in the northern tier of PA / southern tier of NY where there is one McDonalds that serves multiple counties - it's located in the most densely popluated center (that area where the people out number the cows).


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

BernieP said:


> one word - BRAC
> Options were to either relocate or give up your career - as in throw away N years of service and look for another job.
> 
> Agreed with your analysis about the SOMD "small town" model versus places like rural Virginia - where the small town is actually the business center for say an entire county.
> There are places in the northern tier of PA / southern tier of NY where there is one McDonalds that serves multiple counties - it's located in the most densely popluated center (that area where the people out number the cows).



If I can make it to 2018, I _intend_ to retire with 30 years; but if there's another buyout.....bye-bye baby.


----------



## BernieP

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> If I can make it to 2018, I _intend_ to retire with 30 years; but if there's another buyout.....bye-bye baby.



notice not even the natives want to retier in Maryland. 
Add them to those running from taxes and regulation 

Rumor is that if you retire in MD and then move, they want to take part of your pension (or retirement annuity).  I guess their arguement is that any withdrawal from a 401K or IRA is tax deferred money.


----------



## Beta

BernieP said:


> one word - BRAC
> Options were to either relocate or give up your career - as in throw away N years of service and look for another job.
> 
> Agreed with your analysis about the SOMD "small town" model versus places like rural Virginia - where the small town is actually the business center for say an entire county.
> There are places in the northern tier of PA / southern tier of NY where there is one McDonalds that serves multiple counties - it's located in the most densely popluated center (that area where the people out number the cows).



ah, forgot about the BRAC(s) that forced people down here.  That's tough.  I know Crystal City and Warminster, for instance, were in much larger areas.  I don't really know what else was sent over here though.


----------



## BernieP

Beta said:


> ah, forgot about the BRAC(s) that forced people down here.  That's tough.  I know Crystal City and Warminster, for instance, were in much larger areas.  I don't really know what else was sent over here though.



there were other activities, those happen to be the major commands.
West Trenton (Propulsion, I think Indy (or parts of it).
Some people had the misfortune of being sent to San Diego


----------



## sockgirl77

Beta said:


> Huh?  I think we're talking Mechanicsville vs California (for instance).  If people want all of the conveniences of Cali, and don't like driving 20 minutes, then she was saying move there.  No job change required.  Believe it or not, I know people in Mechanicsville that commute to DC and people that live near DC that commute to Pax.  Someone working at Pax can live in Anne Arundel, PG County, the tri-county area, or even in Virginia.  It's a bit longer of a commute, but there are options.  You can't always have everything perfect.  If you CHOOSE to have a shorter commute and live in a small community then that's your CHOICE.
> 
> Speaking of choices, outside of active duty, I doubt many people were forced to move here in the first place.  Life is all about choices.  We have to live with them.  Buck up.



My mother commutes from Hollywood to DC and my father commuted there from Dentsville until he retired.


----------



## chernmax

I vote 6 Theater Cineplex next to a Sonic...


----------



## ylexot

BernieP said:


> one word - BRAC
> Options were to either relocate or give up your career - as in throw away N years of service and look for another job.
> 
> Agreed with your analysis about the SOMD "small town" model versus places like rural Virginia - where the small town is actually the business center for say an entire county.
> There are places in the northern tier of PA / southern tier of NY where there is one McDonalds that serves multiple counties - it's located in the most densely popluated center (that area where the people out number the cows).


In BRAC, you still had a choice. Your options may have sucked, but you still had a choice. :shrug:


----------



## ylexot

sockgirl77 said:


> My mother commutes from Hollywood to DC and my father commuted there from Dentsville until he retired.



I have a coworker who commutes to Pax from Fredericksburg, VA.


----------



## sockgirl77

ylexot said:


> I have a coworker who commutes to Pax from Fredericksburg, VA.



That's about an hour and a half. That's about what I travel to IH every day.


----------



## Disney4845

fatratcat said:


> Any word on higher end grocery stores like Wegmans, Trader Joe's, or Whole Foods? They would all be welcome additions in SOMD.



They would all be great to have but they have a lot of criteria they require before considering sites and we keep falling short.  Whether its related to daytime population, lunchtime crowds, even number of college graduates it all affects their decision.  Some need closer distribution centers as well and Ive got the land to help them with anything they need but they still say no for now.


----------



## fatratcat

Disney4845 said:


> They would all be great to have but they have a lot of criteria they require before considering sites and we keep falling short.  Whether its related to daytime population, lunchtime crowds, even number of college graduates it all affects their decision.  Some need closer distribution centers as well and Ive got the land to help them with anything they need but they still say no for now.



Thank you! Please, keep us posted!


----------



## fatratcat

Beta said:


> There's one problem with the logic I keep seeing from people who think certain stores should build here because there is demand.  Mechanicsville has 25k or so people, sure.  But other small towns, smaller than Mechanicsville, that have their own Walmart/HomeDeport/whatever don't have those stores within 30 minutes in any given direction.  THATS the main problem.  Most of the 25k people in Mechanicsville commute for work, which isn't the case for some of those smaller towns.
> 
> So Mechanicsville has a bunch of commuters who drive by Walmart, Lowe's, and whatever else to and from work.  They currently do their shopping there and don't go out as much on the weekend's, and if they need something quick they usually go to one of the local stores and deal with a slight price increase.  Large chains look at that and get discouraged, because they want to be your main supplier, not only your weekend quick stop.  A place like Dollar General works well because they're cheap and have a little of this and that for a great price.  That's the perfect chain that works as a local store.  But stores like Home Depot don't want that.
> 
> While I feel like the people in the Mechanicsville area (and southern Charles) would probably flock to any of those chains, the stores aren't so sure because they don't have people living here and observing everything.  Even if they'd look on this forum, seeing a few outspoken people doesn't speak for the larger community.  While it would be nice to get a FEW good stores in place of crummy/useless ones (instead of expanding and building everywhere), I won't hold my breath.



I noticed today they are pushing dirt around in the proposed new McKay's spot in CH.


----------



## Urbanite

fatratcat said:


> I noticed today they are pushing dirt around in the proposed new McKay's spot in CH.




Hey Disney, now that they started to build , can you tell us what stores are going in there  ?


----------



## molly_21

ylexot said:


> I have a coworker who commutes to Pax from Fredericksburg, VA.



There are alot of people who do that commute believe it or not.

I have a coworker who comes up Monday from Richmond and stays the week and goes home either Thursday or Friday depending what week it is. One guy was actually driving that everyday before he moved to San Jose. 

When my mother worked at the FBI her supervisor came in from Philly EVERYDAY on the train to Union Station. Granted she was a senior GS-14, but still it makes for a very long day and depending how you look at it, breaks down your sanity.


----------



## huntr1

Looks like they are just doing a water management project to stop the flooding of 5 every time we get a good rain.

*I was talking about the future McKays location in Charlotte Hall.


----------



## pelers

New movie theater planned in St. Mary’s -- SoMdNews.com

New theatre?  But "contingent on obtaining a financial incentive from St. Mary’s County" does not make me hopeful.


----------



## belvak

fatratcat said:


> I noticed today they are pushing dirt around in the proposed new McKay's spot in CH.





Urbanite said:


> Hey Disney, now that they started to build , can you tell us what stores are going in there  ?





huntr1 said:


> Looks like they are just doing a water management project to stop the flooding of 5 every time we get a good rain.
> 
> *I was talking about the future McKays location in Charlotte Hall.



 I was hoping that meant they were beginning work again.


----------



## slotpuppy

New Roys in the dorf, taking over the old Arbys.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

My one of  my wife's favorite stores  Bed,Bath and Beyond into the old McKays in Wildwood.  Then across the street a Aldi, no more going to Waldorf for much of anything.

 I think this is just the beginning of continued work at the new McKays site in Charlotte Hall, think its more then just drainage work.


----------



## fatratcat

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> My one of  my wife's favorite stores  Bed,Bath and Beyond into the old McKays in Wildwood.  Then across the street a Aldi, no more going to Waldorf for much of anything.
> 
> I think this is just the beginning of continued work at the new McKays site in Charlotte Hall, think its more then just drainage work.



I hope your right!


----------



## JoeR

So what's going in at the corner of St. Charles parkway and Billingsley Rd in Waldorf? There has been construction underground there for several months and now they've cleared the whole corner and a contractor has set up there. There was a sign a couple months ago about Dash In franchises, but wasn't sure if it was for that corner or just advertising the opportunity in general.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Dash In


----------



## SolomonsWisdom

SOMD Brewing coming to St. Mary's sometime in the next year or so, I'd imagine:
www.facebook.com/somdbrewing


And 

Centreville Manufacturing in Calvert:
New Calvert Business Fills a Void for Trailer Owners | Southern Maryland News Net


----------



## Disney4845

Yup Dash In, They were doing work on the sewer pump station and as soon as that was out of the way they began work on the corner.  They have owned it for a long time.


----------



## Hank

Disney4845 said:


> Yup Dash In, They were doing work on the sewer pump station and as soon as that was out of the way they began work on the corner.  They have owned it for a long time.



As much as I despise a new Mexican joint, do you know the opening date for the one that took over Jaspers in P. Fred? Hoping they keep the bar like it was.


----------



## Disney4845

Urbanite said:


> Hey Disney, now that they started to build , can you tell us what stores are going in there  ?



As of right now the leases arent signed so I cant say what because they could still bail on the site.  Some will be the typical things like nail salon, pizza, frozen yogurt...  I'm not sure if we are going to continue working on this project. Too many problems.


----------



## Disney4845

Hank said:


> As much as I despise a new Mexican joint, do you know the opening date for the one that took over Jaspers in P. Fred? Hoping they keep the bar like it was.



I have not heard yet.  I will keep a lookout.


----------



## Sweet 16

Hank said:


> As much as I despise a new Mexican joint, do you know the opening date for the one that took over Jaspers in P. Fred? Hoping they keep the bar like it was.



There's a Mexican rest. where the Jasper's was in Bowie/Crofton now too - Poncho N Pepe's Mexican Grill and Tequila Bar.  It looks cute from the outside.  I'd be interested to hear how it or the one in PF is when it opens.

Also looks like they have live entertainment, comedy club and karaoke nights.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Hello Disney,  Ive heard it through the grapevine, that the McKays deal is off at the Charlotte Hall Market Place. Where does that leave you, I see your sign up, but are they going to go ahead and build anything there anytime soon.  Through the grapevine I also heard the owner of the place is talking to Giant.  Whats happening?


----------



## Urbanite

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Hello Disney,  Ive heard it through the grapevine, that the McKays deal is off at the Charlotte Hall Market Place. Where does that leave you, I see your sign up, but are they going to go ahead and build anything there anytime soon.  Through the grapevine I also heard the owner of the place is talking to Giant.  Whats happening?



OMG my prayers have been answered ....ANYTHING  but McKay's thank you thank you thank you Grocery Store Gods


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Urbanite said:


> OMG my prayers have been answered ....ANYTHING  but McKay's thank you thank you thank you Grocery Store Gods



 Dont get to excited, I only heard a grapevine rumor about Giant, I'd really be surprised if it would happen, Sasho sorry if the spelling is wrong, I should know how to spell it with all your signs up and every empty lot in SoMd lol, what do you know.   Maybe that would be a good location for a Aldi, my wife loves that place.


----------



## Sweet 16

Don't know if it's been mentioned in here yet but what's going in at 301/227 in White Plains?  I heard pad sites for a new shopping center?  With so many strip malls standing half-empty in Chuck Co., why the hell are they still building new ones?


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Sweet 16 said:


> Don't know if it's been mentioned in here yet but what's going in at 301/227 in White Plains?  I heard pad sites for a new shopping center?  With so many strip malls standing half-empty in Chuck Co., why the hell are they still building new ones?



 I saw that construction just the other day.

 Went to Upper Marlboro today one of the few times I go that direction since retiring, and man o man that shopping center at Osborne Rd and 301 with the Safeway its completely gone.  Looks like from the sign they are going to rebuild with a big new Safeway.


----------



## RoseRed

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> My one of  my wife's favorite stores  *Bed,Bath and Beyond into the old McKays in Wildwood*.  Then across the street a Aldi, no more going to Waldorf for much of anything.
> 
> I think this is just the beginning of continued work at the new McKays site in Charlotte Hall, think its more then just drainage work.



Looks like work is starting there now.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

RoseRed said:


> Looks like work is starting there now.



 Yes I was by there Wednesday, saw workers inside.

 The new McKays in Charlotte Hall isnt going to happen.  That whole shopping center is not going to happen anytime soon and when it does there wont be a McKays.


----------



## Urbanite

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Yes I was by there Wednesday, saw workers inside.
> 
> The new McKays in Charlotte Hall isnt going to happen.  That whole shopping center is not going to happen anytime soon and when it does there wont be a McKays.




Hey Hillcrest Guy do you have any more details as to why not, I live in that area and was so hoping for a decent grocery store


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

Urbanite said:


> Hey Hillcrest Guy do you have any more details as to why not, I live in that area and was so hoping for a decent grocery store



My God man, don't you realize that McKay's isn't decent (at least to the standards of many Forumites).  You better take that back and ask for an Aldi's or Wegman's or the like.  And for all that's holy don't even mention Giant or Safeway.


----------



## BernieP

NorthBeachPerso said:


> My God man, don't you realize that McKay's isn't decent (at least to the standards of many Forumites).  You better take that back and ask for an Aldi's or Wegman's or the like.  And for all that's holy don't even mention Giant or Safeway.



McKay's is just not consistent.  Leonardtown store is nice, but it's new and big.  I will say that independent grocers, in this area, have a problem getting merchandise.  They don't do the volume of chains, so they are at a disadvantage in getting some merchandise.  Got to make it worth while, i.e. cost effective for the supplier to deliver down here.

The grocer that amazes me it Food Lion.  Their stores go to hell quickly.
I'd swear they are run by Walmart


----------



## huntr1

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> I saw that construction just the other day.
> 
> Went to Upper Marlboro today one of the few times I go that direction since retiring, and man o man that shopping center at Osborne Rd and 301 with the Safeway its completely gone.  Looks like from the sign they are going to rebuild with a big new Safeway.


Yep.  That's the plan.  I grew up in Marlton.


----------



## Urbanite

NorthBeachPerso said:


> My God man, don't you realize that McKay's isn't decent (at least to the standards of many Forumites).  You better take that back and ask for an Aldi's or Wegman's or the like.  And for all that's holy don't even mention Giant or Safeway.




Sorry if my post gave you the wrong impression, I was referring to  a Safeway, Wegman's etc not McKays  .....believe me I KNOW that McKays is not a decent grocery store, as a matter of fact I don't understand why the Health Dept hasn't shut Charlotte Hall down.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Come on folks McKays isnt all that bad.  The old timers in this county can remember back not so long ago when there was hardly a grocery store to be found except from the local folks, there was Woods, Mattingley's, McKays and IGA's.  Maybe a A&P.
 Theres been alot of folks moving down this way, that are use to Safeways and Giants.   The Charlotte Hall McKays is probaby the oldest of all the grocery stores close to 30 years old.  It does need to be replaced by modern equipment and a new building.
 I heard it was a money thing with trying to obtain a loan and that is why the new store was a no go.
 Im thinking the dirt lot where the store was going to go would be a ideal place for a Aldi.  Wife started going to the one in Brandywine when it opened and I'd always tease her about shopping there.  When it first opened for about first 2 or 3 months store was pretty empty of shoppers, I'd tell that this favorite new store of hers would not last.  Well now Im the one eating crow, its gotten much busier and they are adding some more name brands.
We have bought meats and they all have been good, wife likes the veggie area and like picking up snacks for myself.  Their gallon of milk is like $2.69 and its alot quicker to run in there and get, then to go to BJ's, Costco or Sams, show your card and walk to some far off corner to grab a gallon of milk.   Maybe I could use the walk, to walk off some of calories from my goodies snacks I get at Aldi.


----------



## BernieP

Urbanite said:


> Sorry if my post gave you the wrong impression, I was referring to  a Safeway, Wegman's etc not McKays  .....believe me I KNOW that McKays is not a decent grocery store, as a matter of fact I don't understand why the Health Dept hasn't shut Charlotte Hall down.



Someone I know said they had shopped at an Aldis, "in the hood".
They didn't have a nice opinion of the store.


----------



## Sweet 16

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Come on folks McKays isnt all that bad.  The old timers in this county can remember back not so long ago when there was hardly a grocery store to be found except from the local folks, there was Woods, Mattingley's, McKays and IGA's.  Maybe a A&P.
> Theres been alot of folks moving down this way, that are use to Safeways and Giants.   The Charlotte Hall McKays is probaby the oldest of all the grocery stores close to 30 years old.  It does need to be replaced by modern equipment and a new building.
> I heard it was a money thing with trying to obtain a loan and that is why the new store was a no go.
> Im thinking the dirt lot where the store was going to go would be a ideal place for a Aldi.  Wife started going to the one in Brandywine when it opened and I'd always tease her about shopping there.  When it first opened for about first 2 or 3 months store was pretty empty of shoppers, I'd tell that this favorite new store of hers would not last.  Well now Im the one eating crow, its gotten much busier and they are adding some more name brands.
> We have bought meats and they all have been good, wife likes the veggie area and like picking up snacks for myself.  Their gallon of milk is like $2.69 and its alot quicker to run in there and get, then to go to BJ's, Costco or Sams, show your card and walk to some far off corner to grab a gallon of milk.   Maybe I could use the walk, to walk off some of calories from my goodies snacks I get at Aldi.



Went to Aldi in Brandywine this weekend.  I love, love, love that you buy off-brand but the packaging and the product are the same as name brand and much cheaper.  I also love that we can walk out of there with a crap load of groceries for around $50.  The stores in VA sell a decent wine (believe it or not) for $2.97 a bottle!


----------



## somdfunguy

Many don't realize Trader Joes is just a re-branded less "hip" Aldis.  Many of the food choices are the same.


----------



## MarieB

somdfunguy said:


> Many don't realize Trader Joes is just a re-branded less "hip" Aldis.  Many of the food choices are the same.




And when an Aldis opens up, usually you'll see a Trader Joes open up next.  I was not impressed with the Aldis that I have been to, but it was in a nasty area of town.


----------



## Sweet 16

somdfunguy said:


> Many don't realize Trader Joes is just a re-branded less "hip" Aldis.  Many of the food choices are the same.



IMO, TJ's is way more hip and has a more eclectic selection than Aldi, which is more like a standard grocery store.  I do love them both


----------



## phobos512

somdfunguy said:


> Many don't realize Trader Joes is just a re-branded less "hip" Aldis.  Many of the food choices are the same.



So turns out they're owned by the same Germany-based conglomerate but operated by two different divisons.  Aldi Nord (North) operates the TJs while Aldi Sud (South) operates as just Aldi in the US.  TJs has been owned by Aldi since 1979.


----------



## Disney4845

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Hello Disney,  Ive heard it through the grapevine, that the McKays deal is off at the Charlotte Hall Market Place. Where does that leave you, I see your sign up, but are they going to go ahead and build anything there anytime soon.  Through the grapevine I also heard the owner of the place is talking to Giant.  Whats happening?



We are no longer representing McKays on any of their properties and are moving the tenants we had lined up to other locations in the area.  We have not been given the full story as to why things are going south so i cant really comment on it.  I have not heard anything about Giant.


----------



## Disney4845

Sweet 16 said:


> Don't know if it's been mentioned in here yet but what's going in at 301/227 in White Plains?  I heard pad sites for a new shopping center?  With so many strip malls standing half-empty in Chuck Co., why the hell are they still building new ones?



Right now we are just developing a couple of pad sites so we are ahead of the game when they come looking.  The corner and farm is zoned Business Park so you can only do about 15% retail total on the entire site.


----------



## AnthonyJames

Disney4845 said:


> Right now we are just developing a couple of pad sites so we are ahead of the game when they come looking.  The corner and farm is zoned Business Park so you can only do about 15% retail total on the entire site.



It's called Sailor's Retreat. Don't ask me why.:shrug:


----------



## Disney4845

AnthonyJames said:


> It's called Sailor's Retreat. Don't ask me why.:shrug:



The gentlemen that owns it was in the marines, I think that had something to do with it.


----------



## Disney4845

Happy new year to all.

Sonic plan was approved for St. Mary's in front of Lexington Village

Firehouse subs going next to flooring store north of chipotle in Lexington Park

I don't have a site for either in Charles county yet, they are picky.

Things were slow over the holiday so I don't know if I've missed anything.

The lonestar was bought next to the mall so we are waiting to see what will be done with it.  Either knock it down or redo the entire inside because it was trashed.

Dollar General is being built on leonardtown rd in Waldorf.

That's all i got.


----------



## StadEMS3

Don't know if it's been posted or not but I usually check Commercial Happenings in Southern Maryland to see whats going on. Check the comments under each post.


----------



## Disney4845

That's me.  Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Disney4845 said:


> That's me.  Thanks for checking it out.



  Mr Disney    aka. Sasho, your sign is on the lot where they are building in Charlotte Hall beside Rita's, verify for us that its going to be a Verizon store.  Thanks


----------



## Sweet 16

Disney4845 said:


> That's me.  Thanks for checking it out.



You posted this in October:


> UPDATE: 10/28/2013
> 
> Pho d'lite coming to the Waldorf Marketplace near Quiznos



What is the status?  I have had the Pho at Joe's Noodle House in Waldorf and it was yummy but have been hoping for more ethnic restaurants in Chuck Co.


----------



## BernieP

Good news, the Golden Corral has a sign saying COMING SOON.
That's an update over the old sign, OPEN SUMMER 2013

If the theater project moves at the same pace, I'll be long dead.


----------



## frequentflier

BernieP said:


> Good news, the Golden Corral has a sign saying COMING SOON.
> That's an update over the old sign, OPEN SUMMER 2013
> 
> If the theater project moves at the same pace, I'll be long dead.



I know one of the "managers in training" for the Golden Corral. I know nothing about the hold up but I was surprised at how extensive the training is and even more surprised to hear everything is made from scratch; daily. Nothing is pre packaged and thrown in a microwave


----------



## BernieP

frequentflier said:


> I know one of the "managers in training" for the Golden Corral. I know nothing about the hold up but I was surprised at how extensive the training is and even more surprised to hear everything is made from scratch; daily. *Nothing is pre packaged and thrown in a microwave*



Oh, You mean like Olive Garden? 

I was just amused by the sign on 235 that had read open is summer of 2013 - up until last week.


----------



## frequentflier

BernieP said:


> Oh, You mean like Olive Garden?
> 
> I was just amused by the sign on 235 that had read open is summer of 2013 - up until last week.



Honestly, I rarely pay attention to such things.
I only know about the Golden Corral because I ran into my friend and his girlfriend recently and he was telling me all about it. He has extensive restaurant management experience and was amazed by their training program.


----------



## BernieP

frequentflier said:


> Honestly, I rarely pay attention to such things.
> I only know about the Golden Corral because I ran into my friend and his girlfriend recently and he was telling me all about it. He has extensive restaurant management experience and was amazed by their training program.



Interesting. I was told by someone in "the business", that chains like Olive Garden, prepackage meals.  certain things are cooked to order, but a lot of the meal is heat and serve.  It's how they keep constancy from outlet to outlet.

I could see where that would not be practical for the portions GC has to put out on the buffet.


----------



## Voter2002

Anyone know what they are building next to BJ's in California?


----------



## itsbob

AnthonyJames said:


> It's called Sailor's Retreat. Don't ask me why.:shrug:



Do you have to enter all the stores through the back door?


----------



## itsbob

Voter2002 said:


> Anyone know what they are building next to BJ's in California?



A cigarette shop?


----------



## somdfunguy

Voter2002 said:


> Anyone know what they are building next to BJ's in California?



Nail salon


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

Voter2002 said:


> Anyone know what they are building next to BJ's in California?



Dollar General.


----------



## BernieP

Voter2002 said:


> Anyone know what they are building next to BJ's in California?



a small building with a parking lot


----------



## vince77

BernieP said:


> a small building with a parking lot



Southern Maryland Mensa Chapter


----------



## BernieP

vince77 said:


> Southern Maryland Mensa Chapter



they use the broom closet at our church


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

BernieP said:


> they use the broom closet at our church



That's homophobic.


----------



## fatratcat

Voter2002 said:


> Anyone know what they are building next to BJ's in California?



Fast food joint or flea market...


----------



## merc669

Skate Station or a combo Chinese/Mexican Restaurant. Yum...Some General Tso's Burritos...


----------



## fatratcat

fatratcat said:


> Fast food joint or flea market...



Anyone know if Charlotte Hall Station is going to happen or not?


----------



## dave1959

fatratcat said:


> Anyone know if Charlotte Hall Station is going to happen or not?



Yes....But not me...


----------



## Disney4845

As of right now nope.


----------



## Disney4845

There are two peruvian chicken places opening in waldorf.  Pho is on the way, banner is up.


----------



## somdfunguy

Disney4845 said:


> There are two peruvian chicken places opening in waldorf.  Pho is on the way, banner is up.



When subservient chicken comes to town I will care, this is just meh.


----------



## Urbanite

Disney4845 said:


> As of right now nope.





Hey Disney, why is not going to happen , and is there anything else opening up in North St Mary's except for Dollar Stores ????


----------



## SoMdDude

So the old Bennigans in Waldorf had some activity one day a couple weeks ago... some trash bins outside and people gutting the building... so I drove up one day and saw a sticker on the door that said something about The All American Steakhouse and Sports Theater. Website says opening summer of 2014....So I am assuming its going to be that, anyone ever been to one before?

http://theallamericansteakhouse.com/#


----------



## SG_Player1974

itsbob said:


> Do you have to enter all the stores through the back door?



No. I think it works like the places you frequent Bob...

Poke it on the grill and it opens wide for all comers.......


----------



## JoeR

Hey Disney what's going in across from the new Dash-In at the corner of Billingsley Rd. and St. Charles Parkway? It's set back somewhat directly across Billingsley. Looks like commercial construction. I know years ago there was talk of a small shopping center like the one with the Food Lion at the intersection Smallwood and St. Patricks.


----------



## huntr1

So is the shopping center between the Vet and 7-11 in Charlotte Hall now officially dead?  They've taken down/covered the signs.

Anything happening with the old 7-11 across the street, next to Fred's?


----------



## SamSpade

huntr1 said:


> So is the shopping center between the Vet and 7-11 in Charlotte Hall now officially dead?  They've taken down/covered the signs.
> 
> Anything happening with the old 7-11 across the street, next to Fred's?



I'm guessing Steak in a Sack didn't pan out either.

I'd like to know if they're EVER going to finish "Lexington Exchange", across from Wildewood. They now have an actual sign out front, but I haven't seen boo even on road work. Nothing.


----------



## huntr1

JoeR said:


> Hey Disney what's going in across from the new Dash-In at the corner of Billingsley Rd. and St. Charles Parkway? It's set back somewhat directly across Billingsley. Looks like commercial construction. I know years ago there was talk of a small shopping center like the one with the Food Lion at the intersection Smallwood and St. Patricks.



Looks like it's going to be a Sonic. 

http://smd.craigslist.org/fbh/4524313308.html

Three new locations. Looking for multiple positions. 
Hiring Full Time High School Graduate or equivalent
Please state desired position and submit your resume
Positions offered depending on experience
No experience required


St. Charles Parkway and Billingsley Rd. Intersection
Crain Highway and Smallwood Drive Intersection
Across Thomas Stone High School in Leonardtown Road


----------



## Crewdawg141

SoMdDude said:


> So the old Bennigans in Waldorf had some activity one day a couple weeks ago... some trash bins outside and people gutting the building... so I drove up one day and saw a sticker on the door that said something about The All American Steakhouse and Sports Theater. Website says opening summer of 2014....So I am assuming its going to be that, anyone ever been to one before?
> 
> http://theallamericansteakhouse.com/#



Yes, it is CRAP.  We have been to the one in Edgewater twice each time food not worth the price.  The last time that I was there had "grilled" chicken that sat somewhere other than a grill for quite some time, crab dip that was not reheated (the cheese wouldn't melt due to the crab mixture being so cold), her steak was ordered rare and they served her a version of so rare its mooing still.  The place is successful with the younger crowd due to having so many TV's and so much noise that it is one step away from being a club and will fit in with those that like paying too much for adult beverages while trying to pick up their next beer goggle induced excitement for an evening.  I do not consider it a family restaurant especially after the disgusted look that I got from the server when I asked for a high chair for my then 16 month old (while sitting at a table far away from the bar).  So consider this a warning about another wasted effort of an overpriced restaurant in SoMD, take the time to go to Edgewater on a Thurs-Sat if you don't believe me.


----------



## ScorpionBrewing

We’re a week into our thirty day campaign to raise $8000 dollars and we are currently one third of the way there, which is awesome!!!

Looking ahead make sure you mark your calanders on July 19th for the release of another collaboration beer with Mully’s brewery called the Line Stepper. We will be at the release party for it at Mully’s brewery in Prince Frederick, Md where there will be live music, corn hole, food, other beers, and lots of fun. All proceeds from the Line Stepper beer will go to the Chris Turlington fund, which was made to help fund Chris’ children’s education. Chris loved to have a great time and the release party will be in his memory.

The funds from our Kick Starter campaign will be going towards purchasing a malting vessel, which will allow us to malt barley from local Southern Maryland farmers and turn it into beer. We currently have to buy malted barley from the Midwest to use in our beer which does not help our local farmers, but if we had a malting vessel we would be able to buy barley from local Southern Maryland farmers and malt it ourselves. This would create a better market for the farmers to sell their barley and also enable us to produce a beer that is 100% local to Southern Maryland. For more info on this awesome project please visit our Kick Starter site below and please share with family and friends. Thank You!


https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ting-expansion <----- Please visit and share to help support our local

small business


----------



## dave1959

huntr1 said:


> Looks like it's going to be a Sonic.  http://smd.craigslist.org/fbh/4524313308.html  Three new locations. Looking for multiple positions. Hiring Full Time High School Graduate or equivalent Please state desired position and submit your resume Positions offered depending on experience No experience required  St. Charles Parkway and Billingsley Rd. Intersection Crain Highway and Smallwood Drive Intersection Across Thomas Stone High School in Leonardtown Road



I'm going to say that ad is bogus.... Why would they out three locations that close.?..


----------



## Disney4845

That sonic ad is completely fake they have not looked at those sites.  We are doing an assisted living center on the land over there.  The other big structure is a pumping station for the sewer system.

The shopping center McKay was doing in charlotte hall is dead for now.

Sorry I have not been on to answer questions my mother passed away last month and I haven't felt like doing much of anything.


----------



## migtig

Disney4845 said:


> That sonic ad is completely fake they have not looked at those sites.  We are doing an assisted living center on the land over there.  The other big structure is a pumping station for the sewer system.
> 
> The shopping center McKay was doing in charlotte hall is dead for now.
> 
> Sorry I have not been on to answer questions my mother passed away last month and I haven't felt like doing much of anything.



Oh Disney.    You have my deepest condolences.  Remember that she lives on in you.


----------



## Dakota

Disney4845 said:


> That sonic ad is completely fake they have not looked at those sites.  We are doing an assisted living center on the land over there.  The other big structure is a pumping station for the sewer system.
> 
> The shopping center McKay was doing in charlotte hall is dead for now.
> 
> Sorry I have not been on to answer questions my mother passed away last month and I haven't felt like doing much of anything.



Very sorry about your mother.  



In another thread I asked about the McKay's shopping center and some (okay 1) forum member assured me it was still on.  Obviously something happened recently?  The site is starting to collect tumbleweeds now.  I do hope something else comes along and builds a very nice grocery store.


----------



## mudpuddle

Disney4845 said:


> That sonic ad is completely fake they have not looked at those sites.  We are doing an assisted living center on the land over there.  The other big structure is a pumping station for the sewer system.
> 
> The shopping center McKay was doing in charlotte hall is dead for now.
> 
> Sorry I have not been on to answer questions my mother passed away last month and I haven't felt like doing much of anything.



So sorry for your loss...hope you will start to feel better soon!


----------



## Miker/t

JoeR said:


> Hey Disney what's going in across from the new Dash-In at the corner of Billingsley Rd. and St. Charles Parkway? It's set back somewhat directly across Billingsley. Looks like commercial construction. I know years ago there was talk of a small shopping center like the one with the Food Lion at the intersection Smallwood and St. Patricks.



I read someplace in the Shasho Consulting blog that it's an assisted living facility.

http://shashoconsulting.blogspot.com/


----------



## kom526

Dakota said:


> Very sorry about your mother.
> 
> 
> 
> In another thread I asked about the McKay's shopping center and some (okay 1) forum member assured me it was still on.  Obviously something happened recently?  The site is starting to collect tumbleweeds now.  I do hope something else comes along and builds a very nice grocery store.



That was me and I was passing along what I was told from Tommy himself. :shrug: APFO is a PITA.


----------



## Disney4845

He has relisted it with another company so we will see what happens.  We brought him several tenants and something stopped the progress.  we had to take them somewhere else.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Disney4845 said:


> He has relisted it with another company so we will see what happens.  We brought him several tenants and something stopped the progress.  we had to take them somewhere else.



  Sweet Frog hopped across the road.  I see also that Advance Auto now has a sign up coming soon by Cedar Point.

  I think I saw something just very recently that the County Comissioners approved a plan for the commerical development of more businesses in the Charlotte Hall area.  Has something to do with them hooking up to private treatment plants that are already built. Had something to do with the one behind Charlotte Hall Square aka. True Value, Food Lion.   Disney you know what Im talking about?   Im sure one of these computer wizards on here will find the article Im refering to.  lol


----------



## Disney4845

Everything we are doing at the site where wawa is has to hook up to an existing septic system that is in place.  They may be doing the same thing but i'm not sure.  Sweet frog was one of the tenants we moved from mckays project due to things being slowed down.  We did that advance auto deal as well.


----------



## Disney4845

Coffee international coming to Waldorf marketplace III next to fosters grill
Pho D'lite now open in Waldorf Marketplace over by Quiznos
Great American Steakhouse and sports bar now open in former Bennigans in Waldorf 
ATI physical Therapy is open the Shops at Waldorf


----------



## kom526

How is Sweet Frog and Advance Auto getting around APFO? I'm assuming that they are coming in under 50,000 sqft per unit?


----------



## Disney4845

I believe they had already been calculated into the septic numbers.  sweet frog is inline so already part of that shopping centers numbers.


----------



## sm8

Disney4845 said:


> Coffee international coming to Waldorf marketplace III next to fosters grill
> Pho D'lite now open in Waldorf Marketplace over by Quiznos
> Great American Steakhouse and sports bar now open in former Bennigans in Waldorf
> ATI physical Therapy is open the Shops at Waldorf



Is the Great American Steakhouse a buffet or a sit down restaurant?


----------



## sm8

I think I found it online and answered my own question. Looks like a sit down and order restaurant and the food on the menu looks pretty good. It just seems like it would be weird to eat in a hotel if you are not staying there (at least looking at the map it looks like to me it is in the hotel).


----------



## PeoplesElbow

sm8 said:


> Is the Great American Steakhouse a buffet or a sit down restaurant?



Last one I ate at was a buffet,  you would go up and get a fresh steak or chicken from the guy cooking them and then the rest of the buffet.


----------



## Disney4845

PeoplesElbow said:


> Last one I ate at was a buffet,  you would go up and get a fresh steak or chicken from the guy cooking them and then the rest of the buffet.



It is a sit down with a sports bar. I give it a C.


----------



## JoeR

sm8 said:


> I think I found it online and answered my own question. Looks like a sit down and order restaurant and the food on the menu looks pretty good. It just seems like it would be weird to eat in a hotel if you are not staying there (at least looking at the map it looks like to me it is in the hotel).



No it's not connected with or to the hotel. If you know the area it's in the former Bennigans building.


----------



## sm8

JoeR said:


> No it's not connected with or to the hotel. If you know the area it's in the former Bennigans building.



I think my issue is traveling it so much you just get used to the area and it becomes almost an auto pilot. I just can not think of which building it would be. I am thinking right behind the drug store that is next to chick fil-a. There is an entrance to a shanty town from the parking lot and my kids always question me about it.


----------



## kom526

sm8 said:


> I think my issue is traveling it so much you just get used to the area and it becomes almost an auto pilot. I just can not think of which building it would be. I am thinking right behind the drug store that is next to chick fil-a. There is an entrance to a shanty town from the parking lot and my kids always question me about it.



Yep. When you follow the access road from Chik Fil A, you cross in front of the drug store and the road curves to the right and comes out on St. Patrick's Drive. The old Benninigan's is the building on the right as you turn to access St. P's.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Disney through the grapevine I heard PaPa Johns was in the house lol,  Heard it was going in Charlotte Hall Square next to True Value in the last vacant spot.  If true that shopping center is going to be the food court of CH.   Ive only had Papa's pizza a very few times it was good, I would rather had Little Ceasars.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

sm8 said:


> I think my issue is traveling it so much you just get used to the area and it becomes almost an auto pilot. I just can not think of which building it would be. I am thinking right behind the drug store that is next to chick fil-a. There is an entrance to a shanty town from the parking lot and my kids always question me about it.



  Yes there is a homeless camp back in the woods there.


----------



## FISHTAIL

Anyone heard anything more about that super walmart they were are trying to build in the dorf?  For some reason, it apparently seemed like a good idea to build a second, larger walmart, and abandon the one already there to the folks in our planning department.  Last I heard some folks were starting to raise a stink about it, but not much more since.  Just what Waldorf needs..another, larger, Walmart and an empty retail building to go with it.


----------



## JoeR

FISHTAIL said:


> Anyone heard anything more about that super walmart they were are trying to build in the dorf?  For some reason, it apparently seemed like a good idea to build a second, larger walmart, and abandon the one already there to the folks in our planning department.  Last I heard some folks were starting to raise a stink about it, but not much more since.  Just what Waldorf needs..another, larger, Walmart and an empty retail building to go with it.



I believe your thinking of the Super Walmart that was planned for LaPlata. Was supposed to on the land opposite of Lowes and Giant on Rosewick Rd. The citizens of LaPlata voted it down earlier this year.


----------



## KDENISE977

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Disney through the grapevine I heard PaPa Johns was in the house lol,  Heard it was going in Charlotte Hall Square next to True Value in the last vacant spot.  If true that shopping center is going to be the food court of CH.   Ive only had Papa's pizza a very few times it was good, I would rather had Little Ceasars.



OMG...  OMG... I friggin LOVE Papa Johns, please say it's true, I love me some Pizza Hotline, but I haven't had Papa Johns in years


----------



## FISHTAIL

JoeR said:


> I believe your thinking of the Super Walmart that was planned for LaPlata. Was supposed to on the land opposite of Lowes and Giant on Rosewick Rd. The citizens of LaPlata voted it down earlier this year.



No actually, I'm talking about another one planned to go into north Waldorf.  Current new location is slated to go right across the street from Pinefield center (I think that's what it's called) where Lefty's BBQ is.  I'm not sure if this is a direct result of LaPlata shooting down their earlier proposal or not, but it is definitely not the same thing.  I'll see if I can dig up anything on it.


----------



## FISHTAIL

Found it:
https://www.facebook.com/SmarterGrowthAllianceForCharlesCounty

I knew I saw it somewhere.  Given how much attention was given to the proposal for La Plata, I wonder why more folks aren't paying attention to this one.  Maybe it's not far enough along in the planning stages to garner attention?  It seems like people should shoot this down now, rather than wait for it to get further along in the process.  We need schools and roads, not another walmart.


----------



## JoeR

FISHTAIL said:


> No actually, I'm talking about another one planned to go into north Waldorf.  Current new location is slated to go right across the street from Pinefield center (I think that's what it's called) where Lefty's BBQ is.  I'm not sure if this is a direct result of LaPlata shooting down their earlier proposal or not, but it is definitely not the same thing.  I'll see if I can dig up anything on it.



Ok. Your right I haven't heard about this. Your right, might be in response to the LaPlata thing. I firured they would look somewhere else.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

FISHTAIL said:


> Found it:
> https://www.facebook.com/SmarterGrowthAllianceForCharlesCounty
> 
> I knew I saw it somewhere.  Given how much attention was given to the proposal for La Plata, I wonder why more folks aren't paying attention to this one.  Maybe it's not far enough along in the planning stages to garner attention?  It seems like people should shoot this down now, rather than wait for it to get further along in the process.  We need schools and roads, not another walmart.



 I think the site that they are talking about for the Super Walmart is behind the Chaney Building.  I don't really see a problem with it there.  Theres a intersection there already with a light and the Western Parkway will be coming out behind the old Embassy Diary building.  Better for Charles to get the tax benefit, then for Prince Georges.  You know if they cant get it built anywhere in Charles, Walmart will just jump across the county line and build it somewhere between the county line and the 301/5 split.  Wally World has lots of $$$$ they could easliy buy up that old horse farm just north of the county line, or give the folks who are the owners of the Curtis Farm (may still be the Curtis Family) an offer they cant refuse and buy up that huge piece of land.


----------



## FISHTAIL

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> I think the site that they are talking about for the Super Walmart is behind the Chaney Building.  I don't really see a problem with it there.  Theres a intersection there already with a light and the Western Parkway will be coming out behind the old Embassy Diary building.  Better for Charles to get the tax benefit, then for Prince Georges.  You know if they cant get it built anywhere in Charles, Walmart will just jump across the county line and build it somewhere between the county line and the 301/5 split.  Wally World has lots of $$$$ they could easliy buy up that old horse farm just north of the county line, or give the folks who are the owners of the Curtis Farm (may still be the Curtis Family) an offer they cant refuse and buy up that huge piece of land.



All fine, except that now there will be even more traffic on that section of 301 than there is already, that it looks like the county is re-designing the road to accommodate them (ie, WE are paying for that) and the end result will be an empty building where the current walmart resides.  There is a huge empty lot where that old go-cart track used to be next to the current walmart, I don't see why they can't just expand the existing one.

Not to mention Walmart has a real tendency to trash up any location it's in.  The Waldorf Walmart was nice and clean when it first opened, but last time I was there (years ago) it was a real mess.  Ditto with Laplata.  Our walmart over here used to be very clean and well kept, and now it's dirty and run down inside too.  Many of the carts are broken, the checkout lanes are a mess, there is crap in the isles, the shelves are dirty, etc.  Walmart might have lots of money, but apparently they don't spend it keeping their stores up.  Do you really want them to leave that building empty, build a nice shiny new one right off 301 that will have even more stuff for them not to maintain? 

I don't live over that way, nor do I frequent that area, but I don't think it's a good idea.  If Walmart took care of their properties/stores and brought in good business, then I could see a case for it.   But they don't.  I wish they would though..I could save some money by shopping there, but simply because I don't care for how they keep their retail space I shop at Target instead. Target doesn't have as many choices, and it costs more, but the stores are clean.


----------



## Urbanite

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Disney through the grapevine I heard PaPa Johns was in the house lol,  Heard it was going in Charlotte Hall Square next to True Value in the last vacant spot.  If true that shopping center is going to be the food court of CH.   Ive only had Papa's pizza a very few times it was good, I would rather had Little Ceasars.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> OMG PLEASE Disney say that's true... we just love Papa John's


----------



## wsmdfm

Saw a new store open up across from the Mechanicsville Post Office, it's a sports supplement, vitamin store.  Looks like I can save my trips to Waldorf for my protein powder and creatine.    It's called Gym Ratz Nutrition, John was very nice and informative


----------



## Disney4845

Papa Johns and Sweet Frog are coming to Charlotte Hall Square.  Verizon as well.


----------



## Disney4845

Wal Mart is looking behind the Chaney building but the Unions are fighting it just like they did in La Plata.   There is not enough land to build on the current site in Waldorf.


----------



## Urbanite

Disney4845 said:


> Papa Johns and Sweet Frog are coming to Charlotte Hall Square.  Verizon as well.





If this has been posted before, please excuse me, but just left True Value in Charlotte Hall and see that Papa John's has moved in right next to them , they said they will be opening soon, YESSSSS!!!!!! 
And of course Sweet Frog is already open -


----------



## Tito

Urbanite said:


> If this has been posted before, please excuse me, but just left True Value in Charlotte Hall and see that Papa John's has moved in right next to them , they said they will be opening soon, YESSSSS!!!!!!
> And of course Sweet Frog is already open -



Perfect for all you st marys fatties! Congrats


----------



## DoWhat

Tito said:


> Perfect for all you st marys fatties! Congrats


I like being a fattie.


----------



## somdfunguy

DoWhat said:


> I like being a fattie.



micheladas for all!


----------



## CrashTest

Any new business going to take advantage of the new sidewalks on Great Mills Rd?  There's an entire, boarded up, hardly used strip mall on GMR ready to move into.


----------



## cheezgrits

CrashTest said:


> Any new business going to take advantage of the new sidewalks on Great Mills Rd?  There's an entire, boarded up, hardly used strip mall on GMR ready to move into.


----------



## BernieP

CrashTest said:


> Any new business going to take advantage of the new sidewalks on Great Mills Rd?  There's an entire, boarded up, hardly used strip mall on GMR ready to move into.


LOL
A comedian in every crowd 


Well pretty soon they will have to, they are going to run out of half empty strip centers on RT 235 in the development district which will leave GMR as the only option.
Given that most of the businesses are fast food or liquor stores, GMR should be just fine.


----------



## CrashTest

BernieP said:


> LOL
> A comedian in every crowd
> 
> 
> Well pretty soon they will have to, they are going to run out of half empty strip centers on RT 235 in the development district which will leave GMR as the only option.



Not so fast.  At a minimum, the 2 new strip malls going up outside of WW will have to be filled before the boarded up strip mall on GMR sees any residents.  Meanwhile, Rt4 and 235 is like a demolition derby.


----------



## BernieP

CrashTest said:


> Not so fast.  At a minimum, the 2 new strip malls going up outside of WW will have to be filled before the boarded up strip mall on GMR sees any residents.  Meanwhile, Rt4 and 235 is like a demolition derby.


They call that planning


----------



## ltown81

Despite the terrible traffic setup, I think the Kohl's shopping center is a good example of something in Lexington Park that was not all that nice being made useful. The thing about Great Mills road I think that bothers people is all the foot traffic. Meaning, plain and simple, there are always some pretty unfriendly looking people walking up and down the street, milling about. Doesn't make you want to park the car, and check out the local shops on foot like say Leonardtown. That is not as much an issue on the 235 corridor.


----------



## CrashTest

ltown81 said:


> Despite the terrible traffic setup, I think the Kohl's shopping center is a good example of something in Lexington Park that was not all that nice being made useful. The thing about Great Mills road I think that bothers people is all the foot traffic. Meaning, plain and simple, there are always some pretty unfriendly looking people walking up and down the street, milling about. Doesn't make you want to park the car, and check out the local shops on foot like say Leonardtown. That is not as much an issue on the 235 corridor.



Perhaps the brainiacs in Leonardtown thought the "unfriendly" people would go away if new sidewalks were built.


----------



## ltown81

CrashTest said:


> Perhaps the brainiacs in Leonardtown thought the "unfriendly" people would go away if new sidewalks were built.



The whole issue with the Great Mills Road corridor is it plain looks depressing and really there is not really any place to go if you have money to spend. Shopping at Big Lots, or Ollies? Dinner at whatever the Roost is now? Not to mention huge shuddered McKays shopping center, half a dozen trailer parks, rotting away gas station. It is the only place I have seen a Wawa not succeed. To be honest, there was a time where I went months without going south past Chancellor's run road because there was no reason to. However, replace a trailer park with decent retail (i.e. Kohls, Dicks, etc) and I am down that area a bit now.. I don't feel particularly unsafe on GMR, as I have lived and worked much worse places. There is just not anything shopping or services down there that are useful to me. If they had a Carabbas in St. Mary's Square, I would go.

The worst part is, it can be fixed. There used to be homeless sleeping in the square in Leonardtown. It just takes proper planning. The vibe you get about Lexington Park is that it is almost like "Every place has an area like this, and we are gonna let it stay there". Fixing it requires basically condemning and rebuilding large plots of land. Those people get displaced, and have to go somewhere (with public assistance). I have seen it done elsewhere in MD with great success, but the way things are run down here, it will never happen. They will get sidewalks.

most like someone said "every area has to have a place that looks like this, so here is ours".


----------



## CrashTest

ltown81 said:


> The whole issue with the Great Mills Road corridor is it plain looks depressing and really there is not really any place to go if you have money to spend. Shopping at Big Lots, or Ollies? Dinner at whatever the Roost is now? Not to mention huge shuddered McKays shopping center, half a dozen trailer parks, rotting away gas station. It is the only place I have seen a Wawa not succeed. To be honest, there was a time where I went months without going south past Chancellor's run road because there was no reason to. However, replace a trailer park with decent retail (i.e. Kohls, Dicks, etc) and I am down that area a bit now.. I don't feel particularly unsafe on GMR, as I have lived and worked much worse places. There is just not anything shopping or services down there that are useful to me. If they had a Carabbas in St. Mary's Square, I would go.
> 
> The worst part is, it can be fixed. There used to be homeless sleeping in the square in Leonardtown. It just takes proper planning. The vibe you get about Lexington Park is that it is almost like "Every place has an area like this, and we are gonna let it stay there". Fixing it requires basically condemning and rebuilding large plots of land. Those people get displaced, and have to go somewhere (with public assistance). I have seen it done elsewhere in MD with great success, but the way things are run down here, it will never happen. They will get sidewalks.
> 
> most like someone said "every area has to have a place that looks like this, so here is ours".



So, maybe it's a deliberate plan to keep all the "unfriendly" people contained in a small area.  Perhaps the brainiacs in Leonardtown have their thinking caps on afterall.  I like.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

CrashTest said:


> Perhaps the brainiacs in Leonardtown thought the "unfriendly" people would go away if new sidewalks were built.



  Couldn't agree with you more.  Instead of getting rid of the undesirables, lets build sidewalks...makes perfect sense.


----------



## Super_Steve

Man, the new Papa John's next to Hair Cuttery in Charlotte Hall is so tiny compared to Pizza Hut.


----------



## DoWhat

Super_Steve said:


> Man, the new Papa John's next to Hair Cuttery in Charlotte Hall is so tiny compared to Pizza Hut.



So what does that do to their pizza?


----------



## GWguy

Super_Steve said:


> Man, the new Papa John's next to Hair Cuttery in Charlotte Hall is so tiny compared to Pizza Hut.



Sexist.


----------



## Super_Steve

I've only had their pizza once before and that was 14-15 years ago when I worked in Waldorf. About time they brought a store down here. Looks like they're getting really close to opening day.


----------



## somdfunguy

Super_Steve said:


> Man, the new Papa John's next to Hair Cuttery in Charlotte Hall is so tiny compared to Pizza Hut.



Sounds like a business which intends to make money


----------



## Disney4845

I believe we have Dairy Queen looking hard in the great mills road area.  

New Park and Ride coming to Waldorf at the corner of Old Washington Road and Smallwood Drive.

Vivint Solar and Solar City both now in the southern Maryland area.

Yo hielo frozen yogurt coming to Charles county plaza


----------



## BernieP

Super_Steve said:


> Man, the new Papa John's next to Hair Cuttery in Charlotte Hall is so tiny compared to Pizza Hut.



Pizza Hut use to do dine in before it became mostly carry out.  Still a few of the restaurants left.
Papa John's I think has always been carry out or delivery.  No need for a large store front (which costs more $ to operate).


----------



## dave1959

Super_Steve said:


> I've only had their pizza once before and that was 14-15 years ago when I worked in Waldorf. About time they brought a store down here. Looks like they're getting really close to opening day.



 Down here??? They have several stores down here, for several years.


----------



## Super_Steve

dave1959 said:


> Down here??? They have several stores down here, for several years.



Yeah, but I'm talking about in the Charlotte Hall/Mechanicsville area.


----------



## huntr1

Disney4845 said:


> New Park and Ride coming to Waldorf at the corner of Old Washington Road and Smallwood Drive.


 Where?  Behind the Taco Bell (so between 925 & 301) or across 925 from Hotchkiss office building?


----------



## BernieP

dave1959 said:


> Down here??? They have several stores down here, for several years.



I guess there is "down here" and "DOWN HERE".   What about the people in Ridge and Scotland?   I know, they are SOL Down Here


----------



## FireBrand

DoWhat said:


> So what does that do to their pizza?



Hair in the pizza pie.


----------



## mamatutu

FireBrand said:


> Hair in the pizza pie.



    and


----------



## Super_Steve

Charlotte Hall Verizon store is now opened.


----------



## Super_Steve

Papa John's in Charlotte Hall will open this Monday September 15th.


----------



## Dakota

I'm still waiting for a nice grocery store in Charlotte Hall and/or Mechanicsville.  

The old site where McKay's was going to build is starting to get full of giant weeds now.  :shrug:


----------



## sm8

Dakota said:


> I'm still waiting for a nice grocery store in Charlotte Hall and/or Mechanicsville.
> 
> The old site where McKay's was going to build is starting to get full of giant weeds now.  :shrug:



I agree. Last week when I drove by it looked like they were starting to work on it again. I don't remember the day but they had the equipment driving around on the site anyway.


----------



## sm8

My dad was talking to a county commissioner at the grocery store and he was telling my dad that a Super Wal-mart would be replacing the farmers market soon and that where the old McKay's off of Great Mills Rd is will be becoming a Chuck E Cheese. My dad is very excited but I have a hard time believing it.


----------



## Urbanite

sm8 said:


> My dad was talking to a county commissioner at the grocery store and he was telling my dad that a Super Wal-mart would be replacing the farmers market soon and that where the old McKay's off of Great Mills Rd is will be becoming a Chuck E Cheese. My dad is very excited but I have a hard time believing it.



Please tell me that's the farmers market in Charlotte Hall, and YEAAAA  to the Papa Johns opening, and Dakota I agree with you don't understand why we can't get a decent grocery in Charlotte Hall


----------



## sm8

Urbanite said:


> Please tell me that's the farmers market in Charlotte Hall, and YEAAAA  to the Papa Johns opening, and Dakota I agree with you don't understand why we can't get a decent grocery in Charlotte Hall



Yes, the farmers market in Charlotte Hall. It would be nice but I do not ever see it happening.


----------



## Super_Steve

That'll be the day. There's not enough space for a Super Walmart or a regular Walmart. But it would be nice to have one over here.


----------



## mudpuddle

sm8 said:


> Yes, the farmers market in Charlotte Hall. It would be nice but I do not ever see it happening.



you sound like my hubby! Even he said it would be too good to be true! lol   I never thought I would ever hear him say something positive about Walmart! lol
Living in Charlotte Hall certainly changes your perspective of things! lol
For me, I will be praying every night until it happens! I will nag God to death!!! lol


----------



## MarieB

Super_Steve said:


> That'll be the day. There's not enough space for a Super Walmart or a regular Walmart. But it would be nice to have one over here.



Have you seen the smaller, "neighborhood" WalMart stores?  I suppose that is a possibility if the lot isn't large enough for a full size store


----------



## BernieP

Super_Steve said:


> That'll be the day. There's not enough space for a Super Walmart or a regular Walmart. But it would be nice to have one over here.



I can't see a Walmart fitting in that space let alone a "Super" Walmart.  

As for the Chuck E Chesse replacing the McKay's on Great Mills Rd.
1. 
2. another "fine dining" option for St. Mary's county
3. hours of operation will be limited to daylight only.
4. What are they going to do with the rest of that center (that had already been abandoned).
5. Great location for a retention basin/ grass field to aborb water.


----------



## sm8

BernieP said:


> I can't see a Walmart fitting in that space let alone a "Super" Walmart.
> 
> As for the Chuck E Chesse replacing the McKay's on Great Mills Rd.
> 1.
> 2. another "fine dining" option for St. Mary's county
> 3. hours of operation will be limited to daylight only.
> 4. What are they going to do with the rest of that center (that had already been abandoned).
> 5. Great location for a retention basin/ grass field to aborb water.



I figured if a Chuck E Cheese were ever placed there it would just be more of a free day-care for all of the subsidized housing located behind it. Then the kids could mooch off of any one stupid enough to go there thinking they could have a nice time.


----------



## BernieP

sm8 said:


> I figured if a Chuck E Cheese were ever placed there it would just be more of a free day-care for all of the subsidized housing located behind it. Then the kids could mooch off of any one stupid enough to go there thinking they could have a nice time.



We are thinking along the same lines but I see it as turning a little more violent than mooching.   
The housing behind the center isn't the problem, it's the development across the street where the drug related shootings have occurred.


----------



## alex

Rumors abound that Popeye's is going where the old Blockbuster used to be in front of Kmart.


----------



## Super_Steve

Anyone know what's being built next to the bank in Charlotte Hall?


----------



## sm8

Super_Steve said:


> Anyone know what's being built next to the bank in Charlotte Hall?



Advanced Auto


----------



## stgislander

alex said:


> Rumors abound that Popeye's is going where the old Blockbuster used to be in front of Kmart.



A Bojangles would go great there.  I could see huge numbers of base employees stopping there every morning to get their chicken biscuit fix.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Ben Burroughs would never give up his junk mart of a farmers market, he is probably making a bundle of money from the vendors paying rent for their spaces.  The other part of that land beside the market, the lumber yard is or was owned by one of our county commissioners, the one who is against anything coming to Charlotte Hall.  He's the one who said let Charles County have the new campus for the College of Southern Maryland.  I was recently in Myrtle Beach and there was one of those small Walmarts, it was mostly a food store and nowhere the size of a regular store.  Now that might be a good idea where the new McKays was  suppose to go or a Aldi.  I heard (not a rumor) Chick-Fil-A would love to find a site in Charlotte Hall to build on in the future.


----------



## sm8

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Ben Burroughs would never give up his junk mart of a farmers market, he is probably making a bundle of money from the vendors paying rent for their spaces.  The other part of that land beside the market, the lumber yard is or was owned by one of our county commissioners, the one who is against anything coming to Charlotte Hall.  He's the one who said let Charles County have the new campus for the College of Southern Maryland.  I was recently in Myrtle Beach and there was one of those small Walmarts, it was mostly a food store and nowhere the size of a regular store.  Now that might be a good idea where the new McKays was  suppose to go or a Aldi.  I heard (not a rumor) Chick-Fil-A would love to find a site in Charlotte Hall to build on in the future.



Last time I saw Ben's son (about a month ago) he said his dad was in really bad shape. It seemed like it was something he would not be recovering from.


----------



## Super_Steve

We already have an Auto Zone and a Napa store. They should turn it into a Olive Garden.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Super_Steve said:


> We already have an Auto Zone and a Napa store. They should turn it into a Olive Garden.



 That would be nice, but Olive Garden is losing money, according to one of their investors they are giving out to many breadsticks and their take home leftover boxes are too expensive.  But Darden Companies also own Texas Longhorn, now I could go for one of those.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

You guys are ####ing unbelievable.  You bitch and bitch and bitch about there not being any local businesses, especially restaurants, opening up and everything being corporate and what happens?  All you do is have orgasms over chains.

And even if a local would open up you wouldn't go because it's not a chain.


----------



## sm8

NorthBeachPerso said:


> You guys are ####ing unbelievable.  You bitch and bitch and bitch about there not being any local businesses, especially restaurants, opening up and everything being corporate and what happens?  All you do is have orgasms over chains.
> 
> And even if a local would open up you wouldn't go because it's not a chain.



I think we should bull doze the WaWa and put the Halfway house back. Now that was a place I remember having good food (maybe memories just make it better) and before anyone says St. Mary's landing is the same people and same food it really just isn't.


----------



## huntr1

sm8 said:


> My dad was talking to a county commissioner at the grocery store and he was telling my dad that a Super Wal-mart would be replacing the farmers market soon and that where the old McKay's off of Great Mills Rd is will be becoming a Chuck E Cheese. My dad is very excited but I have a hard time believing it.





Urbanite said:


> Please tell me that's the farmers market in Charlotte Hall, and YEAAAA  to the Papa Johns opening, and Dakota I agree with you don't understand why we can't get a decent grocery in Charlotte Hall





sm8 said:


> Yes, the farmers market in Charlotte Hall. It would be nice but I do not ever see it happening.





Super_Steve said:


> That'll be the day. There's not enough space for a Super Walmart or a regular Walmart. But it would be nice to have one over here.





OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Ben Burroughs would never give up his junk mart of a farmers market, he is probably making a bundle of money from the vendors paying rent for their spaces.  The other part of that land beside the market, the lumber yard is or was owned by one of our county commissioners, the one who is against anything coming to Charlotte Hall.  He's the one who said let Charles County have the new campus for the College of Southern Maryland.  I was recently in Myrtle Beach and there was one of those small Walmarts, it was mostly a food store and nowhere the size of a regular store.  Now that might be a good idea where the new McKays was  suppose to go or a Aldi.  I heard (not a rumor) Chick-Fil-A would love to find a site in Charlotte Hall to build on in the future.





sm8 said:


> Last time I saw Ben's son (about a month ago) he said his dad was in really bad shape. It seemed like it was something he would not be recovering from.



Ben Burroughs owns the junk market and all the land up to Golden Beach Rd.
Larry Jarboe owns the old lumber mill behind the junk market and the land south of the junk market, including the junkyard back behind Cord's Cabinetry.

Larry and Ben HATE each other.  They will both go out of their way to spite the other.

Here's what Ben told last time I talked to him:
Why did Larry get the water service removed from the comprehensive plan?  To prevent Ben from being able to more develop his property.
Years ago they tried to put a WalMart on the property behind the Food Lion.  Jarboe organized the NIMBYs to prevent it.
Ben refused to give Larry access thru his property to the property south of the junk market.  Thus the road between Cord's Cabinetry and the junk market.
Larry forced Ben to pave and light the commuter lot.

So long as both Larry and Ben are both upon God's Green Earth, the junk market and crappy abandoned lumber mill will both continue to exist due to the other party blocking the other from doing anything to better their property.


----------



## migtig

BernieP said:


> I guess there is "down here" and "DOWN HERE".   What about the people in Ridge and Scotland?   I know, they are SOL Down Here



Nope, doing just fine without all that crap in our area.  If we want pizza we can drive up to St James and get a loaded hubcap.


----------



## Beta

NorthBeachPerso said:


> You guys are ####ing unbelievable.  You bitch and bitch and bitch about there not being any local businesses, especially restaurants, opening up and everything being corporate and what happens?  All you do is have orgasms over chains.
> 
> And even if a local would open up you wouldn't go because it's not a chain.



I was thinking the same thing.  People complain about chains but that's only because it's not the chain they want at whatever location it is.  Nobody has said anything about the new mom & pop that opened in Laurel Grove, because (sadly) nobody cares about local restaurants.  And I'm surprised with how many people are clamoring for a Walmart in Charlotte Hall!  Don't they realize all the traffic it'll add to that stretch of road that's already overcrowded?

Charlotte Hall/Mechanicsville area has 4 Walmarts within 30 minutes of them.  4!!!!  California, PF, Waldorf, and La Plata.  And most of the people who live in Mechville/CH probably drive right past one of them twice a day on their commute.  So is it really a necessary store for the area?  There are so many other things I could think of adding before a Walmart.    But really I'd rather no more building in the CH/Mech area because almost anything needed is less than 30 minutes away.


----------



## RoseRed

Beta said:


> Nobody has said anything about the new mom & pop that opened in Laurel Grove, because (sadly) nobody cares about local restaurants.



I look forward to trying it.


----------



## KDENISE977

RoseRed said:


> I look forward to trying it.



  we will get the carry out for sure!!  I think we got carry out the past 3 nights from different places and it was


----------



## SamSpade

Beta said:


> But really I'd rather no more building in the CH/Mech area because almost anything needed is less than 30 minutes away.



I lived in Lusby way before they added anything to that area, when the only grocery was the old Woodburn's or the Fast Stop.

I remember *hating* the fact that anything needed was "less than 30 minutes away" - meaning a long-ass haul to Prince Frederick or a drive into St Mary's before First Colony was built. I regularly shopped at Harvest Market.

I eventually made a habit of shopping a little bit at a time on my commute home. But I was never thrilled about the fact that if I just wanted to buy shoes or a burger, it pretty much had to be on the way home through Prince Frederick, because once you past Broomes Island Road, there wasn't nuthin.

That said, I was perfectly happy with the new Food Lion on Solomon's. Groceries, drug store and a hardware store actually IN Lusby.  Good enough. I didn't think we would ever have or need what is there now. 

But I can say, having to drive a half hour or more just to shop for clothes - when now it's a few minutes - is fine with me. I don't like having to make a morning of it.


----------



## RoseRed

KDENISE977 said:


> we will get the carry out for sure!!  I think we got carry out the past 3 nights from different places and it was



Chain restaurants?


----------



## huntr1

Beta said:


> Nobody has said anything about the new mom & pop that opened in Laurel Grove, because (sadly) nobody cares about local restaurants.


I just saw the changed signs on Friday.  When did the ownership change?  Hours?  Menu?


----------



## RoseRed

huntr1 said:


> I just saw the changed signs on Friday.  When did the ownership change?  Hours?  Menu?



According to their Facebook page, August. Menu is posted there, too.


----------



## sm8

Beta said:


> Nobody has said anything about the new mom & pop that opened in Laurel Grove, because (sadly) nobody cares about local restaurants.



I am curious if many people on here remember the Steak and Cheese subs and fries they had there 15-20 years ago. I miss them and have never found anything close to how good they were. Maybe my memories are better than they actually were but who knows. I will have to check them out once the boy is feeling better.


----------



## sm8

RoseRed said:


> According to their Facebook page, August. Menu is posted there, too.



Would you have a link or a name to search? I am having a hard time finding the page. I can find the old "Laurel Grove Station" page.

Edit: of course as soon as I ask I find it. Sharing for others.

https://www.facebook.com/zeebestcafe


----------



## RoseRed

sm8 said:


> Would you have a link or a name to search? I am having a hard time finding the page. I can find the old "Laurel Grove Station" page.
> 
> Edit: of course as soon as I ask I find it. Sharing for others.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/zeebestcafe



https://www.facebook.com/zeebestcafe


----------



## huntr1

sm8 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/zeebestcafe





RoseRed said:


> https://www.facebook.com/zeebestcafe



Thank you.


----------



## Super_Steve

Ground Broken for new 12-screen movie theater


----------



## kom526

sm8 said:


> Now that was a place I remember having good food (maybe memories just make it better) and before anyone says St. Mary's landing is the same people and same food it really just isn't.



I think your memories may be fooling your tastebuds. Halfway House sucked the last time I was there and St.Mary's Landing is so disgusting it would knock a buzzard off a gut wagon.


----------



## belvak

Beta said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  People complain about chains but that's only because it's not the chain they want at whatever location it is.  Nobody has said anything about the new mom & pop that opened in Laurel Grove, because (sadly) nobody cares about local restaurants.  And I'm surprised with how many people are clamoring for a Walmart in Charlotte Hall!  Don't they realize all the traffic it'll add to that stretch of road that's already overcrowded?
> 
> Charlotte Hall/Mechanicsville area has 4 Walmarts within 30 minutes of them.  4!!!!  California, PF, Waldorf, and La Plata.  And most of the people who live in Mechville/CH probably drive right past one of them twice a day on their commute.  So is it really a necessary store for the area?  There are so many other things I could think of adding before a Walmart.    But really I'd rather no more building in the CH/Mech area because almost anything needed is less than 30 minutes away.



 ^^
LIKE!! I liked the Charlotte Hall/Mechanicsville area the way it was about 15 years ago (and even better before). I chose to move to that area because... IT WAS RURAL!!! It helped that the location makes my commute bearable too. I would love to have been further south in SMC, but just couldn't get around an hour and a half commute, both ways, every day!! I don't mind getting behind an Amish buggy. I don't mind the smell of manure in the Spring. And, I have absolutely no problem driving 25-30 minutes to California, Prince Frederick, La Plata, or Waldorf for big box stores. Heck, hubby and I often drive to King George or Fredericksburg and do shopping just for a ride. I just don't understand people who want to move to a country/rural area but don't want to live the country/rural life.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

belvak said:


> ^^
> LIKE!! I liked the Charlotte Hall/Mechanicsville area the way it was about 15 years ago (and even better before). I chose to move to that area because... IT WAS RURAL!!! It helped that the location makes my commute bearable too. I would love to have been further south in SMC, but just couldn't get around an hour and a half commute, both ways, every day!! I don't mind getting behind an Amish buggy. I don't mind the smell of manure in the Spring. And, I have absolutely no problem driving 25-30 minutes to California, Prince Frederick, La Plata, or Waldorf for big box stores. Heck, hubby and I often drive to King George or Fredericksburg and do shopping just for a ride. I just don't understand people who want to move to a country/rural area but don't want to live the country/rural life.



Yep.  People have this fantasy about living in a rural area without knowing the realities.  Then they move and the realities set in: dust and smells from farming, tractors on the road, near the Bay hearing the watermen pull pots, having to plan better for shopping and pitch a fit, hunting and then demanding the area change to suit them.

You see this on here on another thread, demand for a sewer treatment plant where none exists nor are there plans for one.


----------



## sm8

kom526 said:


> I think your memories may be fooling your tastebuds. Halfway House sucked the last time I was there and St.Mary's Landing is so disgusting it would knock a buzzard off a gut wagon.



every time we have tried St. Mary's landing we were served clearly spoiled food (spoiled milk and moldy bread). The waitress had the nerve to bring out a brand new jug of milk that you could tell was missing no milk and try to show us an expiration date on it. The milk was so bad it was clumpy so I replied with well if there is nothing wrong with it you take a drink. It makes it really hard for us to even try giving them another chance.


----------



## sm8

NorthBeachPerso said:


> You see this on here on another thread, demand for a sewer treatment plant where none exists nor are there plans for one.



I am not sure I noticed anyone on the other thread demanding a sewer treatment plant unless we are talking about different threads. The most recent one that pops into mind was centered around the stinky smell around food lion that is at times worse than others. I personally would not see how a sewer treatment plant would make the stink less.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

sm8 said:


> every time we have tried St. Mary's landing we were served clearly spoiled food (spoiled milk and moldy bread). The waitress had the nerve to bring out a brand new jug of milk that you could tell was missing no milk and try to show us an expiration date on it. The milk was so bad it was clumpy so I replied with well if there is nothing wrong with it you take a drink. It makes it really hard for us to even try giving them another chance.



 For the life of me I don't understand how the parking lot at St. Marys has so many cars in it all the time.


----------



## So_what

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> For the life of me I don't understand how the parking lot at St. Marys has so many cars in it all the time.



Beer and old country music :shrug:


----------



## Radiant1

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> For the life of me I don't understand how the parking lot at St. Marys has so many cars in it all the time.



Their clinetele seems to be mostly retirees. Maybe they have lost their taste buds? :shrug:


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

sm8 said:


> I am not sure I noticed anyone on the other thread demanding a sewer treatment plant unless we are talking about different threads. The most recent one that pops into mind was centered around the stinky smell around food lion that is at times worse than others. I personally would not see how a sewer treatment plant would make the stink less.



Not the stinky thread that's new but other previous ones.


----------



## sm8

NorthBeachPerso said:


> Not the stinky thread that's new but other previous ones.



Ok, thanks. For the life of my I can not understand why someone would want a sewer treatment plant. I mean, I understand they are necessary at some point but can't they just be somewhere not near public places, people and food?


----------



## huntr1

sm8 said:


> Ok, thanks. For the life of my I can not understand why someone would want a sewer treatment plant. I mean, I understand they are necessary at some point but can't they just be somewhere not near public places, people and food?


----------



## glhs837

sm8 said:


> Ok, thanks. For the life of my I can not understand why someone would want a sewer treatment plant. I mean, I understand they are necessary at some point but can't they just be somewhere not near public places, people and food?



You mean the places that generate the need for them?


----------



## sm8

glhs837 said:


> You mean the places that generate the need for them?



I have to start off by saying "yes, I am a true and natural blonde" LOL now that I have that out of the way. Can't places just have septic systems that get pumped out and then trucked to an off site sewer treatment plant? If there is not one there now but it is occupied by businesses it must be possible.


----------



## huntr1

sm8 said:


> I have to start off by saying "yes, I am a true and natural blonde" LOL now that I have that out of the way. Can't places just have septic systems that get pumped out and then trucked to an off site sewer treatment plant? If there is not one there now but it is occupied by businesses it must be possible.



Septic systems for businesses take a LOT of space.  You can't put something like a shopping center on a septic.  Too much waste could be generated.  Your leach field and tank would be HUGE.


----------



## ArkRescue

sockgirl77 said:


> Technically Charles, Calvert, and St. Mary's counties are southern Maryland. Why is this a hard concept for you to grasp?



AND don't forget me, Southern P G County is also part of Southern MD.  See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_Maryland


----------



## ArkRescue

ArkRescue said:


> AND don't forget me, Southern P G County is also part of Southern MD.  See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_Maryland



OMG this is an old thread .......


----------



## ArkRescue

Super_Steve said:


> Ground Broken for new 12-screen movie theater



Speaking of .... why is it always so cold in movie theater's?  I mean you HAVE to bring a sweater or jacket with you, even in Summer, or you might freeze to death .


----------



## mudpuddle

ArkRescue said:


> Speaking of .... why is it always so cold in movie theater's?  I mean you HAVE to bring a sweater or jacket with you, even in Summer, or you might freeze to death .



I read or heard many years ago that they keep the movie theaters cold, is that you don't smell the soda, which has been spilled on the floors, and other food items also spilled on the floors.


----------



## huntr1

ArkRescue said:


> Speaking of .... why is it always so cold in movie theater's?  I mean you HAVE to bring a sweater or jacket with you, even in Summer, or you might freeze to death .



Because once you add 200 people to the closed room, the body heat warms the room faster than the AC can cool it and you want to hear some people bitch and moan?  Let it get to 75+ degrees in a movie theater.


----------



## ArkRescue

mudpuddle said:


> I read or heard many years ago that they keep the movie theaters cold, is that you don't smell the soda, which has been spilled on the floors, and other food items also spilled on the floors.



um I say clean the floors - and that is why I do not like theaters - the sticky floors - I mean they must clean them at some point?


----------



## ArkRescue

huntr1 said:


> Because once you add 200 people to the closed room, the body heat warms the room faster than the AC can cool it and you want to hear some people bitch and moan?  Let it get to 75+ degrees in a movie theater.



I haven't been to one in 20+ years so maybe things have changed now that theaters are smaller (can warm up).


----------



## slotpuppy

ArkRescue said:


> I haven't been to one in 20+ years so maybe things have changed now that theaters are smaller (can warm up).



The waldorf theater is nice now, power reclining seats, they clean after each show, and yet get to reserve your seat in advance.


----------



## sm8

slotpuppy said:


> The waldorf theater is nice now, power reclining seats, they clean after each show, and yet get to reserve your seat in advance.



You would think they would build it so there is a drain at the bottom and they could just turn on a hose that made the whole floor like a waterfall. It makes sense in my head but I am not sure I am explaining it in a way people will get what I mean.


----------



## huntr1

sm8 said:


> You would think they would build it so there is a drain at the bottom and they could just turn on a hose that made the whole floor like a waterfall. It makes sense in my head but I am not sure I am explaining it in a way people will get what I mean.



The popcorn, napkins, cups etc. that the pigs, I mean customers, dump on the floor instead of depositing in the trash can on their way past as they exit the theater would quickly clog the drain, leading to flooding the theater.

The problem is the quick turnaround that is required.  Ushers rush in at the end of the movie and clean it as quick as they can, but the next showing is so quick that customers are lined up waiting impatiently for them to finish.  Mopping is usually only possible at the end of the night.  Spot mopping is possible in between shows, but not a good, thorough mopping.


----------



## Harrism2

slotpuppy said:


> The waldorf theater is nice now, power reclining seats, they clean after each show, and yet get to reserve your seat in advance.



I agree...the Waldorf theatre since the renovation has been my favorite.  I barely went prior to the renovation and now I go at least twice a month.  It helps that I go early on a weekday so that I can avoid the weekend masses.  But everyone raves about the nice leather recliners.  I like them better than the ones at the Brandywine theatre plus the reserved seats make it much easier on me so I dont have to deal with people holding seats.


----------



## slotpuppy

Harrism2 said:


> I agree...the Waldorf theatre since the renovation has been my favorite.  I barely went prior to the renovation and now I go at least twice a month.  It helps that I go early on a weekday so that I can avoid the weekend masses.  But everyone raves about the nice leather recliners.  I like them better than the ones at the Brandywine theatre plus the reserved seats make it much easier on me so I dont have to deal with people holding seats.



It is nice and then you throw in the AMC stubs card and its makes for a good trip to the movies.


----------



## SG_Player1974

Speaking of the new theater and other establishments going in across from Wildewood....

Exactly how long does it take for things to get built around here? They have been at it for SEVERAL MONTHS now and they barely have the concrete/blacktop laid for the main drag into the place!

IS this going to be another 235 expansion-type effort? Will it take another 4 years to get the buildings up and everything running?


----------



## TPD

SG_Player1974 said:


> Speaking of the new theater and other establishments going in across from Wildewood....
> 
> Exactly how long does it take for things to get built around here? They have been at it for SEVERAL MONTHS now and they barely have the concrete/blacktop laid for the main drag into the place!
> 
> IS this going to be another 235 expansion-type effort? Will it take another 4 years to get the buildings up and everything running?



This is not like a road project where government is paying for cost overruns and weather delays.  This is private entities that have an incentive to get it done quickly and start making money, so they will get it done as quickly as possible.  Though government will still hinder them with permits, building code violations, and hiring mandates.


----------



## BernieP

TPD said:


> This is not like a road project where government is paying for cost overruns and weather delays.  This is private entities that have an incentive to get it done quickly and start making money, so they will get it done as quickly as possible.  Though government will still hinder them with permits, building code violations, and hiring mandates.



They just broke ground on the theater project.   According to the story they will NOT have the reclining seats as the AMC does in Waldorf.   They did say the seats would be "oversized".   They were also non-commital on 3D capability.   My gut tells me that after the first announcment of the theater being part of the new center, the theater group has gone off and done some market research and the project has had a "reality check".   That may account for the what seemed like long delay in getting to the ground breaking.

I forget what their projected opening was, but construction will be going on through the winter - so weather may have an influnece on whether it's late spring or earlier fall.


----------



## Disney4845

They hope to open the RC theater by late summer 2015.


----------



## Disney4845

alex said:


> Rumors abound that Popeye's is going where the old Blockbuster used to be in front of Kmart.


Popeyes and a AT&T Store


----------



## Disney4845

Sonic for Waldorf will be in Pinefield at old exxon station property Route 301 south.

Yo helio yogurt now open in Waldorf in the Charles county plaza 

Most of the new stores have opened in the second phase of Brandywine Crossing except for the physical therapist and Carolina Kitchen. 

Follow the blog and our Facebook to get faster updates.


----------



## ArkRescue

Disney4845 said:


> Sonic for Waldorf will be in Pinefield at old exxon station property Route 301 south.
> 
> Yo helio yogurt now open in Waldorf in the Charles county plaza
> 
> Most of the new stores have opened in the second phase of Brandywine Crossing except for the physical therapist and Carolina Kitchen.
> 
> Follow the blog and our Facebook to get faster updates.



We tried the new burger place (forgot the name) there in the 2nd phase of Brandywine Crossings and 2 beers with burgers/fries was expensive - I'd rather go to Foster's Grill and spend less for a silimar meals.


----------



## ArkRescue

ArkRescue said:


> We tried the new burger place (forgot the name) there in the 2nd phase of Brandywine Crossings and 2 beers with burgers/fries was expensive - I'd rather go to Foster's Grill and spend less for a similar meals.



I think it was Fudruckers .....


----------



## Speedy70

ArkRescue said:


> I think it was Fudruckers .....



Yes, Fuddruckers. We ate there yesterday since the one in Annapolis is one of my husband's favorite restaurants (not me). It is smaller than the one in Annapolis, but service was good. Hubby said his meal wasn't as great as what he normally gets at the other one. He also said Foster's is better. I got a salad and it was really good.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Hello Disney aka.Shasho   Our hood, Charlotte Hall will be getting our new Advance Auto probably opening next week.  Any other things planned.  Now that McKays is dead and buried with their plans for a new place, a Aldi or CVS would be great on that site. Lots throw in a BB&T also. (my bank)Since I retired 3 1/2 years ago Im not running to Upper Marlboro 5 days a week.  Had to open another acct. at M&T.  Seems CVS's are popping on alot corner lots.  With only one chain pharmacy in the area, I am surprised that another one hasn't shown interest.  CVS is who I have my prescription insurance with and now they have come down on me on a couple of my meds that I have filled at RiteAid and said unless I switch them to CVS, I'll have to pay full price for them.  So now I have to run up to St. Charles Pky and Rt5. to get them filled.
  On another note, I see you have your SOLD sign on a piece of property at Billingsley and Piney Church Rds, tell me its not another Dash In.lol  or has Burch bought it for another Birch Mart.   I have heard for years that the corner lot at Gallant Green and Rt. 5 is going to one day have a Birch Mart there.  They have owned the land for years.  With CSM campus moving to Hughesville, I can see a few places popping up but not too many because those folks down there want to Preserve Hughesville.  Not really much to preserve.  They should tear everything down and start over from the new SMECO campus on the old road on the right side to the intersection of Burnt Store Rd.  Same thing on the left side everything after Harley to Prince Frederick Rd.  I know Don of Harley owns just about everything that pops up for sale through old Hughesville, also to include the big corner lot with the house on the hill next to Board of Realtors and the firehouse.

Sorry folks, when people get old and on painkillers they start to ramble on and on.  lol  Had no idea that this reply was as long as it was till I entered it.


----------



## mamatutu

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Hello Disney aka.Shasho   Our hood, Charlotte Hall will be getting our new Advance Auto probably opening next week.  Any other things planned.  Now that McKays is dead and buried with their plans for a new place, a Aldi or CVS would be great on that site. Lots throw in a BB&T also. (my bank)Since I retired 3 1/2 years ago Im not running to Upper Marlboro 5 days a week.  Had to open another acct. at M&T.  Seems CVS's are popping on alot corner lots.  With only one chain pharmacy in the area, I am surprised that another one hasn't shown interest.  CVS is who I have my prescription insurance with and now they have come down on me on a couple of my meds that I have filled at RiteAid and said unless I switch them to CVS, I'll have to pay full price for them.  So now I have to run up to St. Charles Pky and Rt5. to get them filled.
> On another note, I see you have your SOLD sign on a piece of property at Billingsley and Piney Church Rds, tell me its not another Dash In.lol  or has Burch bought it for another Birch Mart.   I have heard for years that the corner lot at Gallant Green and Rt. 5 is going to one day have a Birch Mart there.  They have owned the land for years.  With CSM campus moving to Hughesville, I can see a few places popping up but not too many because those folks down there want to Preserve Hughesville.  Not really much to preserve.  They should tear everything down and start over from the new SMECO campus on the old road on the right side to the intersection of Burnt Store Rd.  Same thing on the left side everything after Harley to Prince Frederick Rd.  I know Don of Harley owns just about everything that pops up for sale through old Hughesville, also to include the big corner lot with the house on the hill next to Board of Realtors and the firehouse.



We have banked at M&T forever.  We love them!  There is a small BB&T branch in Prince Fred, next to the furniture store and where Stoneys used to be (Fox Run).  In case you didn't know.  CVS sucks.  There is a Rite Aid in PF, also.  Kmart is a good option for scrips; I actually use their member club (10/yr) more than I use my insurance BC/BS.  They are always a lot cheaper.  I use them the most.


----------



## merc669

I am surprised Walgreen's is not here. I love them. They are a lot better than CVS. I wish the Rite-Aid in the Park was a little bigger and a Different location as I would use them more.


----------



## BernieP

merc669 said:


> I am surprised Walgreen's is not here. I love them. They are a lot better than CVS. I wish the Rite-Aid in the Park was a little bigger and a Different location as I would use them more.



I wonder if sucking is part of the CVS plan, that way more people will use the mail in pharmacy option - for those on FEDVIP BC/BS it's getting to be the only option, being forced to generics and 90 mail orders on most scripts.   Was just forced to switch from Brand X to generic Y on a script and I noticed a side effect.  It's not one that is dangerous but it's "interesting".  We will see what the blood test shows in 4 months when I go in for a check up.


----------



## lovinmaryland

You've got to be kidding me SMDH!  We most certainly don't need any more banks or pharmacies.


----------



## BernieP

lovinmaryland said:


> You've got to be kidding me SMDH!  We most certainly don't need any more banks or pharmacies.



correct, we need more liquor stores and mini-marts.   What we need is a complete pharmacy, maybe even a 24 hour one?   You know, people do get sick evenings and weekends.  

Oh, I forgot cell phone store.   It seems no retail place is complete without a liquor store and a cell phone store.   Look at the old Blockbuster, it's going to be a fast food place AND a cell phone store - wahoo


----------



## Super_Steve

We need a Taco Bell in the Charlotte Hall/Mechanicsville area.


----------



## RoseRed

How about another nail salon.


----------



## BernieP

RoseRed said:


> How about another nail salon.



add a Chinese takeout and we have an entire strip center


----------



## lovinmaryland

BernieP said:


> correct, we need more liquor stores and mini-marts.   What we need is a complete pharmacy, maybe even a 24 hour one?   You know, people do get sick evenings and weekends.
> 
> Oh, I forgot cell phone store.   It seems no retail place is complete without a liquor store and a cell phone store.   Look at the old Blockbuster, it's going to be a fast food place AND a cell phone store - wahoo



No kidding this #### is getting ridiculous!


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

You guys are forgetting a Dollar Store/Dollar General.


I hate to say it but everyone down here, in every business survey done, says that more of these businesses are needed.  And that's what you get.  Whenever a non-chain opens up one of two things happens: either people don't patronize it because they don't "trust" it because it isn't part of a bigger organization or the owners are dumbasses who don't know the square root of #### about running a business.  In North Beach it's usually the latter.


----------



## SG_Player1974

BernieP said:


> Oh, I forgot cell phone store.   It seems no retail place is complete without a liquor store and a cell phone store.   *Look at the old Blockbuster, it's going to be a fast food place AND a cell phone store* - wahoo



No surprise!

Take a look this afternoon and see where SOMD's largest people are at. They will be jammed nut to butt in the Verizon/AT&T outlets and in the local cookie cutter chain eateries slapping on the feed buckets!


----------



## lovinmaryland

NorthBeachPerso said:


> You guys are forgetting a Dollar Store/Dollar General.
> 
> 
> I hate to say it but everyone down here, in every business survey done, says that more of these businesses are needed.  And that's what you get.  Whenever a non-chain opens up one of two things happens: either people don't patronize it because they don't "trust" it because it isn't part of a bigger organization or the owners are dumbasses who don't know the square root of #### about running a business.  In North Beach it's usually the latter.



Could we at least get good chains??!?!?  Trader Joes, Whole Foods, & Wegmans...I can go on


----------



## SG_Player1974

lovinmaryland said:


> Could we at least get good chains??!?!?  Trader Joes, Whole Foods, & Wegmans...I can go on



Apparently, the "people" are getting EXACTLY what they want. 

Look in the parking lots of the chains that are here. 'Nuff said!


----------



## lovinmaryland

SG_Player1974 said:


> Apparently, the "people" are getting EXACTLY what they want.
> 
> Look in the parking lots of the chains that are here. 'Nuff said!



I know I know its crazy.  I havent stepped foot in a $ store or general in at least 7 years.  Unless I get a gift card I dont go to most of the chains we have (Olive Garden, Texas Roadhouse, Outback, etc.)

I'm not getting what I want :

I think if one of the three places I listed opened up and people got a taste of those type of business we'd get more of those types.


----------



## PrchJrkr

lovinmaryland said:


> I know I know its crazy.  I havent stepped foot in a $ store or general in at least 7 years.  Unless I get a gift card I dont go to most of the chains we have (Olive Garden, Texas Roadhouse, Outback, etc.)
> 
> I'm not getting what I want :
> 
> I think if one of the three places I listed opened up and people got a taste of those type of business we'd get more of those types.



Ol' Bammy's economic prowess has forced a lot of us to start patronizing $ stores for basic necessities. 

I suggest you change your username to lovinsomewhereelse. 

They would be gone in a year. 





LYMI


----------



## Super_Steve

How about a Staples?


----------



## molly_21

lovinmaryland said:


> Could we at least get good chains??!?!?  Trader Joes, Whole Foods, & Wegmans...I can go on






SG_Player1974 said:


> Apparently, the "people" are getting EXACTLY what they want.
> 
> Look in the parking lots of the chains that are here. 'Nuff said!



I guess it is the people I hang out with and judging from alot of the forum postings,  alot of people on these boards that Trader Joe's, Wegmans, and Whole Foods are "needed" down here vs. a Aldi's (ugh), another Popeye's, and a cell phone place (plus the running joke of underground go-cart track).   Myself included, but I know people who will make a day of going to Annapolis,  Columbia, or wherever else a Trader Joe's, Wegmans, or Whole Foods and it is not just two people (if you include me and the friend I go with). Granted alot of people like to get out of the tri-county area and are willing and able to make the trip just to do something different. But if people are willing to make a day trip for the mentioned stores, why not keep the money down here? 
I figure if we have a "high end" store like Pier One, how come we can't have at least a Trader Joe's.


----------



## BigBlue

lovinmaryland said:


> Could we at least get good chains??!?!?  Trader Joes, Whole Foods, & Wegmans...I can go on



Rumor ,supposedly a "Whole Foods" going into Waldorf at the site of the old Stardust on South bound 301 , the hold up tends to be selling wine and beer and a light at the intersection ,it could be years !


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

BigBlue said:


> Rumor ,supposedly a "Whole Foods" going into Waldorf at the site of the old Stardust on South bound 301 , the hold up tends to be selling wine and beer and a light at the intersection ,it could be years !



That whole area where the Stardust was had big plans a few years back and was owned by the Peterson group the ones that are building National Harbor.  They had plans for several high end resturant's (Cheesecake Factory) and some others that my old brain has forgotten.  When everything crashed in the real estate world he sold off that property I do believe.   Last time I was through there, I thought it still had for sale sign.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

BernieP said:


> correct, we need more liquor stores and mini-marts.   What we need is a complete pharmacy, maybe even a 24 hour one?   You know, people do get sick evenings and weekends.
> 
> Oh, I forgot cell phone store.   It seems no retail place is complete without a liquor store and a cell phone store.   Look at the old Blockbuster, it's going to be a fast food place AND a cell phone store - wahoo



All of the cellphone stores prove one thing,  people pay way too much for cell phones, otherwise there wouldn't be so damn many stores.  

I counted 12 cell phone stores/kiosks in a mall that I was at over Christmas, sadly the arcade that I spent so much time in as a kid during the 80's is gone.


----------



## BigBlue

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> That whole area where the Stardust was had big plans a few years back and was owned by the Peterson group the ones that are building National Harbor.  They had plans for several high end resturant's (Cheesecake Factory) and some others that my old brain has forgotten.  When everything crashed in the real estate world he sold off that property I do believe.   Last time I was through there, I thought it still had for sale sign.



An acquaintance in the Charles County government said it seems to be back on again but with the delays mentioned .


----------



## Beta

NorthBeachPerso said:


> You guys are forgetting a Dollar Store/Dollar General.
> 
> 
> I hate to say it but everyone down here, in every business survey done, says that more of these businesses are needed.  And that's what you get.  Whenever a non-chain opens up one of two things happens: either people don't patronize it because they don't "trust" it because it isn't part of a bigger organization or the owners are dumbasses who don't know the square root of #### about running a business.  In North Beach it's usually the latter.


Dollar General opens every ~15 miles so they spread their business with a plan.  They have the same "good" stuff that chain grocery stores have for half the price.  Why NOT shop there for some stuff?

A non-chain is very difficult to be successful.  For every 1 non-chain (Ruddy) that works out, a ton fail.  Either the owner isn't up for it, it costs too much, or the start-up isn't good and people are scared away.  It's too bad.  Hopefully the place replacing the Tides is successful, just to show that non-chains CAN succeed around here with good management & good food.



lovinmaryland said:


> Could we at least get good chains??!?!?  Trader Joes, Whole Foods, & Wegmans...I can go on






PeoplesElbow said:


> All of the cellphone stores prove one thing,  people pay way too much for cell phones, otherwise there wouldn't be so damn many stores.
> 
> I counted 12 cell phone stores/kiosks in a mall that I was at over Christmas, sadly the arcade that I spent so much time in as a kid during the 80's is gone.



sadly, arcades are turning into a thing of the past.  With Xbox One, Wii U, and PS4, who needs an arcade these days??


----------



## RoseRed

Beta said:


> Dollar General opens every ~15 miles so they spread their business with a plan.  They have the same "good" stuff that chain grocery stores have for half the price.  Why NOT shop there for some stuff?



  I stop in for various items that cost way less than the other stores.


----------



## Disney4845

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Hello Disney aka.Shasho   Our hood, Charlotte Hall will be getting our new Advance Auto probably opening next week.  Any other things planned.  Now that McKays is dead and buried with their plans for a new place, a Aldi or CVS would be great on that site. Lots throw in a BB&T also. (my bank)Since I retired 3 1/2 years ago Im not running to Upper Marlboro 5 days a week.  Had to open another acct. at M&T.  Seems CVS's are popping on alot corner lots.  With only one chain pharmacy in the area, I am surprised that another one hasn't shown interest.  CVS is who I have my prescription insurance with and now they have come down on me on a couple of my meds that I have filled at RiteAid and said unless I switch them to CVS, I'll have to pay full price for them.  So now I have to run up to St. Charles Pky and Rt5. to get them filled.
> On another note, I see you have your SOLD sign on a piece of property at Billingsley and Piney Church Rds, tell me its not another Dash In.lol  or has Burch bought it for another Birch Mart.   I have heard for years that the corner lot at Gallant Green and Rt. 5 is going to one day have a Birch Mart there.  They have owned the land for years.  With CSM campus moving to Hughesville, I can see a few places popping up but not too many because those folks down there want to Preserve Hughesville.  Not really much to preserve.  They should tear everything down and start over from the new SMECO campus on the old road on the right side to the intersection of Burnt Store Rd.  Same thing on the left side everything after Harley to Prince Frederick Rd.  I know Don of Harley owns just about everything that pops up for sale through old Hughesville, also to include the big corner lot with the house on the hill next to Board of Realtors and the firehouse.
> 
> Sorry folks, when people get old and on painkillers they start to ramble on and on.  lol  Had no idea that this reply was as long as it was till I entered it.



I will see if any others are interested.  I think a few have already looked.  
The Billingsley road land will be a Autozone with 3 other lots available.  No dash in at least.
You wont see to much happen on 5 in Hughesville.  Most off it will be off the road around the campus if anything.  There are restrictions on what can be built besides the campus and other offices.


----------



## Disney4845

Dairy Queen will take over the old Arbys in Lexington Park on great mills road.

OSPT has opened in Brandywine by fuddruckers.


----------



## Disney4845

BigBlue said:


> An acquaintance in the Charles County government said it seems to be back on again but with the delays mentioned .



Another group is looking to purchase the land now but has different ideas for it.  Don't expect any cheesecake factory high end stuff.  Every time we talk to them they want much higher populations.  Basically twice the population of Charles county within 3 miles of the restaurant.


----------



## wubbles

Great!  Haven't been to DQ in over 20 years.  Not even sure what to expect but it was a huge treat to go as a kid.


----------



## vince77

If the DC area was a city, Southern Maryland would be considered the wrong side of the tracks.


----------



## Stew

molly_21 said:


> I guess it is the people I hang out with and judging from alot of the forum postings,  alot of people on these boards that Trader Joe's, Wegmans, and Whole Foods are "needed" down here vs. a Aldi's (ugh), another Popeye's, and a cell phone place (plus the running joke of underground go-cart track).   Myself included, but I know people who will make a day of going to Annapolis,  Columbia, or wherever else a Trader Joe's, Wegmans, or Whole Foods and it is not just two people (if you include me and the friend I go with). Granted alot of people like to get out of the tri-county area and are willing and able to make the trip just to do something different. But if people are willing to make a day trip for the mentioned stores, why not keep the money down here?
> I figure if we have a "high end" store like Pier One, how come we can't have at least a Trader Joe's.



Oh how I would love to have a high end grocery store down here like whole foods! The quality at Giant and Safeway have gone completely downhill in recent years. I went to Giant this past weekend and their produce, seafood and meat sections were a joke in terms of quality.


----------



## Disney4845

Stew said:


> Oh how I would love to have a high end grocery store down here like whole foods! The quality at Giant and Safeway have gone completely downhill in recent years. I went to Giant this past weekend and their produce, seafood and meat sections were a joke in terms of quality.


They sometimes have unrealistic requirements that are very hard to accommodate.  They look at data and not actual rooftops and traffic patterns.  I believe Whole foods said they would have to have a new distribution center for the area in order to build other stores here so they didnt want to put the money into it.  

Southern Maryland is a great place.  It has its flaws like everywhere else but its not a crap place to live.  If it was people wouldn't flock to live here for a better life for their children.


----------



## vince77

Disney4845 said:


> They sometimes have unrealistic requirements that are very hard to accommodate.  They look at data and not actual rooftops and traffic patterns.  I believe Whole foods said they would have to have a new distribution center for the area in order to build other stores here so they didnt want to put the money into it.
> 
> Southern Maryland is a great place.  It has its flaws like everywhere else but its not a crap place to live.  If it was people wouldn't flock to live here for a better life for their children.



Not to knock SoMd it has a certain charm but it's the red-headed step-child of the DC area.  Just  look where the Metro subway map is a pretty good indication where the Council of Government and area planners believe future growth potential will occur.  Shady Grove, Greenbelt, Reston  ...want to hop on from SoMd?  .... go to Branch Ave, two miles from DC.


----------



## Beta

vince77 said:


> Not to knock SoMd it has a certain charm but it's the red-headed step-child of the DC area.  Just  look where the Metro subway map is a pretty good indication where the Council of Government and area planners believe future growth potential will occur.  Shady Grove, Greenbelt, Reston  ...want to hop on from SoMd?  .... go to Branch Ave, two miles from DC.



I disagree.  It's current population plus how they planned things many moons ago (before SoMD ever had much of a population).  There's more population at the stops near VA, Montgomery, and PG counties.  Outside of the red line and the new silver line, none of the stops go very far at all beyond 495, even for more populated areas like Baltimore, Annapolis, etc.  It's not like they're inconsistent with how they developed the metro.  There are more populated areas that have to travel just as far to a metro in the Virginia area.  After you pass Branch avenue, there isn't a reasonably populated area in the nearby vicinity worth having a metro stop at.  The next stop would be way down at Brandywine or Waldorf, which wouldn't be worthwhile, even if it would be convenient for our relatively small population.

http://wamu.org/sites/wamu.org/files/images/attach/metromap-silverline.png

I don't think SoMD is any more of a "red-headed step-child" to DC than a number of areas once you get a little way beyond the beltway.  I don't see any targeted unfavorable treatment regarding access at all.  Do you know anything about the surrounding areas that are a 1-1.5 hour drive from DC to make that kind of statement?


----------



## Hodr

Beta said:


> sadly, arcades are turning into a thing of the past.  With Xbox One, Wii U, and PS4, who needs an arcade these days??



Might as well have said in the '00s "with the Xbox, Dreamcast, and the PS2 who need an arcade", or in the '90s "with a N64 and a Playstation who needs an arcade", or in the '80s "with a NES and a Genesis who needs an arcade?", or in the late '70s "With an Atari and an Intellivision who needs an arcade"?

Literally ever since "video arcades" (as opposed to pinball) have been around, home based systems have also been around and been fairly popular.  The issue with arcades in big cities is violence and anti-social behavior, not lack of interest.


----------



## Speedy70

I just have one question: When did the Cheesecake Factory become "high end"?


----------



## RoseRed

Speedy70 said:


> I just have one question: When did the Cheesecake Factory become "high end"?



Good question.  I have never been there.


----------



## ArkRescue

Speedy70 said:


> I just have one question: When did the Cheesecake Factory become "high end"?



Call me crazy but I don't even LIKE cheesecake ... or eggs Benedict either yuck!


----------



## KDENISE977

RoseRed said:


> Good question.  I have never been there.



You're not missing much, huge menu but nothing is really that GOOD.  At least not that I've ever had and I've been to more than one.


----------



## KDENISE977

ArkRescue said:


> Call me crazy but I don't even LIKE cheesecake ... or eggs Benedict either yuck!



WHAT ?!?  are you un-American, don't like eggs benedict, that's just crazy talk !!!


----------



## sockgirl77

lovinmaryland said:


> Could we at least get good chains??!?!?  Trader Joes, Whole Foods, & Wegmans...I can go on



Piggly Wiggly would be ####ing fantastic! As a couponer, I'd LOVE to have a Piggly Wiggly or even a Krogers here!


----------



## lovinmaryland

KDENISE977 said:


> You're not missing much, huge menu but nothing is really that GOOD.  At least not that I've ever had and I've been to more than one.



Seriously???  Ive never had a bad meal there.  We try to go a couple times a year.   True menu is HUGE but that gives you plenty of options.  Its the one place I can take all 5 kids and EVERYONE get something they really want/like.   Plus portions sizes are HUGE.  Always have plenty of leftovers


----------



## KDENISE977

lovinmaryland said:


> Seriously???  Ive never had a bad meal there.  We try to go a couple times a year.   True menu is HUGE but that gives you plenty of options.  Its the one place I can take all 5 kids and EVERYONE get something they really want/like.   Plus portions sizes are HUGE.  Always have plenty of leftovers


sorry :shrug:  everything I've ever gotten there is mediocre at best :shrug:


----------



## sockgirl77

KDENISE977 said:


> sorry :shrug:  everything I've ever gotten there is mediocre at best :shrug:



Restaurants are all a matter of taste. I raved about Jake and Als and the general population in here said they sucked.


----------



## RoseRed

sockgirl77 said:


> Restaurants are all a matter of taste. I raved about Jake and Als and the general population in here said they sucked.



And now they are closed.


----------



## migtig

KDENISE977 said:


> You're not missing much, huge menu but nothing is really that GOOD.  At least not that I've ever had and I've been to more than one.


I concur.  It's all :meh: It's an okay meal but nothing to get excited about.  



sockgirl77 said:


> Piggly Wiggly would be ####ing fantastic! As a couponer, I'd LOVE to have a Piggly Wiggly or even a Krogers here!


I love the Pig.  We will never get one.  Just like we'll never get a Waffle House.


----------



## sockgirl77

RoseRed said:


> And now they are closed.


I know. I posted in the thread. 


migtig said:


> I love the Pig.  We will never get one.  Just like we'll never get a Waffle House.


Nope, it's regional. I'm thankful that we do not have a Waffle House. Not only is my shrinking waistline thankful, but St. Mary's would ruin it just like we have so many other chains. Cracker Barrel and Sonics here...SUCKY!


----------



## SG_Player1974

Speedy70 said:


> I just have one question: When did the Cheesecake Factory become "high end"?



Have you seen the prices of their food? You cannot get away with those prices without calling yourself "high end."


----------



## Speedy70

KDENISE977 said:


> sorry :shrug:  everything I've ever gotten there is mediocre at best :shrug:



I've eaten there twice and it wasn't that great. :shrug:


----------



## Speedy70

SG_Player1974 said:


> Have you seen the prices of their food? You cannot get away with those prices without calling yourself "high end."



IMO expensive does not equal high end.


----------



## ArkRescue

Speedy70 said:


> IMO expensive does not equal high end.



I've been unhappy with Red Lobster anymore.  You end up paying $30 per person usually before you add alcoholic beverages, and you get such a small amount of seafood.  I have always found it to be cheaper to drive to the Wharf in DC, buy your seafood, take it home and cook it yourself to get more seafood for the money, but the problem is your house stinks for the next 2 days LOL


----------



## sockgirl77

ArkRescue said:


> I've been unhappy with Red Lobster anymore.  You end up paying $30 per person usually before you add alcoholic beverages, and you get such a small amount of seafood.  I have always found it to be cheaper to drive to the Wharf in DC, buy your seafood, take it home and cook it yourself to get more seafood for the money, but the problem is your house stinks for the next 2 days LOL



And Red Lobster is FAR from high end. I've never liked their food. I do not like any chain seafood restaurant. I'd rather spend my money at locally-owned restaurants where I know the food is fresh.


----------



## Hank

sockgirl77 said:


> And Red Lobster is FAR from high end. I've never liked their food. I do not like any chain seafood restaurant. I'd rather spend my money at locally-owned restaurants where I know the food is fresh.



Red Lobster is low end...... G-H-E-T-T-O


----------



## sockgirl77

Hank said:


> Red Lobster is low end...... G-H-E-T-T-O



That's almost as bad as saying that Chesapeake Seafood House was high end.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Hank said:


> Red Lobster is low end...... G-H-E-T-T-O



  I dont know how that place stays open!  Seems like almost everythign is stuff you could get from the frozen section of the supermarket.


----------



## lovinmaryland

sockgirl77 said:


> That's almost as bad as saying that Chesapeake Seafood House was high end.



When I was 6 my grandma & aunt took me there for lunch and I thought it was such a nice fancy restaurant.  I loved it!!!


----------



## sockgirl77

lovinmaryland said:


> When I was 6 my grandma & aunt took me there for lunch and I thought it was such a nice fancy restaurant.  I loved it!!!



Bibs and all.


----------



## KDENISE977

lovinmaryland said:


> I dont know how that place stays open!  Seems like almost everythign is stuff you could get from the frozen section of the supermarket.



Their biscuits are the only thing worth eating, everything else is


----------



## ArkRescue

sockgirl77 said:


> That's almost as bad as saying that Chesapeake Seafood House was high end.



HEY we used to go there for the crab legs


----------



## sockgirl77

ArkRescue said:


> HEY we used to go there for the crab legs



I ate them at my kitchen table.


----------



## ArkRescue

KDENISE977 said:


> Their biscuits are the only thing worth eating, everything else is



Their biscuits used to be better until they cut back on the fat.  We used to use Red Lobster for special outings but that one in Waldorf could use some improvements in terms of service.  The last time we went we were hunting down our waiter, several times.  That wasn't good for his tip, and we paid the bartender the tip on the drinks because we dealt directly with her since the waiter was MIA.


----------



## lovinmaryland

sockgirl77 said:


> Bibs and all.



Exactly    I was sooooo disappointed when I came back for a visit from San Diego and found out it was closed


----------



## lovinmaryland

KDENISE977 said:


> Their biscuits are the only thing worth eating, everything else is



Once you could make them from home we stopped going there


----------



## vince77

Beta said:


> I disagree.  It's current population plus how they planned things many moons ago (before SoMD ever had much of a population).  There's more population at the stops near VA, Montgomery, and PG counties.  Outside of the red line and the new silver line, none of the stops go very far at all beyond 495, even for more populated areas like Baltimore, Annapolis, etc.  It's not like they're inconsistent with how they developed the metro.  There are more populated areas that have to travel just as far to a metro in the Virginia area.  After you pass Branch avenue, there isn't a reasonably populated area in the nearby vicinity worth having a metro stop at.  The next stop would be way down at Brandywine or Waldorf, which wouldn't be worthwhile, even if it would be convenient for our relatively small population.
> 
> http://wamu.org/sites/wamu.org/files/images/attach/metromap-silverline.png
> 
> I don't think SoMD is any more of a "red-headed step-child" to DC than a number of areas once you get a little way beyond the beltway.  I don't see any targeted unfavorable treatment regarding access at all.  Do you know anything about the surrounding areas that are a 1-1.5 hour drive from DC to make that kind of statement?



Lived in DC area (Va and Md) for more than 50 years.  They've been studying a transportation plan for So Md for more than three decades.  Nothing but lip service, offering transportation options encourages commerce and makes an area desirable. 

If you want an 1 to 1.5 hour drive from DC,  hop on the Keller bus in Waldorf, St. Mary's or Calvert County in the morning.


----------



## MarieB

KDENISE977 said:


> You're not missing much, huge menu but nothing is really that GOOD.  At least not that I've ever had and I've been to more than one.



I've had a couple of really good dinners there.


----------



## Beta

Hodr said:


> Might as well have said in the '00s "with the Xbox, Dreamcast, and the PS2 who need an arcade", or in the '90s "with a N64 and a Playstation who needs an arcade", or in the '80s "with a NES and a Genesis who needs an arcade?", or in the late '70s "With an Atari and an Intellivision who needs an arcade"?
> 
> Literally ever since "video arcades" (as opposed to pinball) have been around, home based systems have also been around and been fairly popular.  The issue with arcades in big cities is violence and anti-social behavior, not lack of interest.


There's a difference in how it's evolving, plus the high quality you can now get at home.  I haven't seen nearly as much interest these days now that the options at home (don't forget computers) have vastly expanded over the past decade.  I don't think the outdoor behavior has magically changed.  People have gravitated to doing less "outdoors" and having more access to their indoor activities at home.  Plus, with the recent upgrades where you can play with your friends from home, why pay $$ and get in lines?  Just because there was a gaming system like Atari doesn't mean it competed with arcades anything like today's options.



Speedy70 said:


> I just have one question: When did the Cheesecake Factory become "high end"?



Good point 

They're decent.  I usually enjoy my meal and get way too much food so I have 2 or 3 meals.  But definitely not "high end".  Even they don't consider themselves high end.  They opened the Grand Lux Cafe to offer a slightly closer to high end option that's still identical to the Cheesecake Factory.


----------



## BernieP

lovinmaryland said:


> I dont know how that place stays open!  Seems like almost everythign is stuff you could get from the frozen section of the supermarket.



and your point is?    
It's a chain, it probably IS from a freezer and most likely they sell it retail like PF Chang, Taco Bell, trying to think what other chain foods I've seen in the freezer case.


----------



## sm8

Question for those who seem to always be in the know. I am chalking this up to my dad having a senior moment but he claims to have been talking to one of the county commissioners (this person is no longer on the board of county commissioners).  He said he was told that Wal-mart purchased the land that is across from the old "Wood's Stand" in Charlotte Hall. The empty field that is next to the Cord's Cabinetry shopping center. Does any one know if there is any truth to it? He just will not drop it and is driving me nuts over it, He is telling any one that will listen. I really just want to yell "Will you shut up about it already" but that would be terribly disrespectful.


----------



## BigBlue

KDENISE977 said:


> Their biscuits are the only thing worth eating, everything else is




When we first got married and the only T-R-Us was up DH we would treat ourselves to Red Lobster as one of our Christmas treats to each other while we were shopping for our three girls  ,we still try to keep the tradition up but as others have said it is way over priced with average food .....but the beer is still cold and the one in Waldorf is only a few miles from the house !!!


----------



## kom526

sm8 said:


> Question for those who seem to always be in the know. I am chalking this up to my dad having a senior moment but he claims to have been talking to one of the county commissioners (this person is no longer on the board of county commissioners).  He said he was told that Wal-mart purchased the land that is across from the old "Wood's Stand" in Charlotte Hall. The empty field that is next to the Cord's Cabinetry shopping center. Does any one know if there is any truth to it? He just will not drop it and is driving me nuts over it, He is telling any one that will listen. I really just want to yell "Will you shut up about it already" but that would be terribly disrespectful.



I talked to two commissioners yesterday and as of 10 days ago nothing has come across LUGM concerning that property and Wal Mart. Given the size of even the non super Wal-Marts, it will cost them at least 5-8 MILLION just to do the required road improvements for that area. All the scare tactics that Larry Jarboe used about Charlotte Hall being over developed with garden apartments like Hillcrest Heights is coming to fruition anyway with every fast food restaurant, auto parts store and nail salon that goes in up there. 

BOCC public meeting on Tuesday night at 6:30pm in the Chesapeake Bldg.


----------



## sm8

kom526 said:


> I talked to two commissioners yesterday and as of 10 days ago nothing has come across LUGM concerning that property and Wal Mart. Given the size of even the non super Wal-Marts, it will cost them at least 5-8 MILLION just to do the required road improvements for that area. All the scare tactics that Larry Jarboe used about Charlotte Hall being over developed with garden apartments like Hillcrest Heights is coming to fruition anyway with every fast food restaurant, auto parts store and nail salon that goes in up there.
> 
> BOCC public meeting on Tuesday night at 6:30pm in the Chesapeake Bldg.



I wonder if it is just coincidence that the name you used was the same one my dad claimed to have spoken to.


----------



## kom526

sm8 said:


> I wonder if it is just coincidence that the name you used was the same one my dad claimed to have spoken to.


[video=youtube;srw3RdiIlrQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srw3RdiIlrQ[/video]


----------



## ltown81

In case anyone missed it, looks like DB Mcmillans closed. Not a shocker..medicore food, and a sports bar the closes Sunday.


----------



## spr1975wshs

ltown81 said:


> In case anyone missed it, looks like DB Mcmillans closed. Not a shocker..medicore food, and a sports bar the closes Sunday.



I never knew they were EVER open.


----------



## Pushrod

ltown81 said:


> In case anyone missed it, looks like DB Mcmillans closed. Not a shocker..medicore food, and a sports bar the closes Sunday.



This was actually my favorite restaurant in the area. Loved their bangers and mash. Oh well, to each their own I guess.


----------



## merc669

Not sure why but the location for anything in Wildwood seems to have the touch of death on it and only a matter of time until it closes. A number of nice restaurants has come and gone there and from rumor Paradise and Outback not doing extremely well either.


----------



## Gilligan

ltown81 said:


> In case anyone missed it, looks like DB Mcmillans closed. Not a shocker..medicore food, and a sports bar the closes Sunday.



I've lost count how many businesses have failed in that location since it first opened up as a Perkins.   !


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> I've lost count how many businesses have failed in that location since it first opened up as a Perkins.   !



See that's funny.  I don't think the failure of Perkins was due to location.  I remember the Perkins, both there and in Leonardtown, always being full of customers.


----------



## RoseRed

Perkins was always full, especially after closing time at Nokelby's.


----------



## SG_Player1974

merc669 said:


> ...and from rumor Paradise and Outback not doing extremely well either.



I do believe those rumors are just that.... rumors!

Have you ever driven past Outback on just about any day of the week? If they are failing... it definitely isn't due to lack of customers!

I will admit that Cheeseburger in Paradise seems to have slowed down however, it is winter.


----------



## Hank

Lenny's is still open!


----------



## stgislander

RoseRed said:


> Perkins was always full, especially after closing time at Nokelby's.



Ah good times... good times.


----------



## RoseRed

stgislander said:


> Ah good times... good times.



I suddenly want pancakes.


----------



## Agee

SG_Player1974 said:


> I do believe those rumors are just that.... rumors!
> 
> Have you ever driven past Outback on just about any day of the week? If they are failing... it definitely isn't due to lack of customers!
> 
> I will admit that Cheeseburger in Paradise seems to have slowed down however, it is winter.



Curious to see what kind of effect this will have on C in P...

http://theboot.com/jimmy-buffett-cheeseburger-in-paradise-restaurants-sold/


----------



## KDENISE977

Say it isn't so...   is Lighthouse Liquors in Charlotte Hall closed   that was my favorite brew through


----------



## Hank

KDENISE977 said:


> Say it isn't so...   is Lighthouse Liquors in Charlotte Hall closed   that was my favorite brew through



They went way downhill on the beer selection.... Mostly all domestic. They used to have that back fridge stocked with the good stuff.


----------



## KDENISE977

Hank said:


> They went way downhill on the beer selection.... Mostly all domestic. They used to have that back fridge stocked with the good stuff.



Doesn't that place up with the Hair Cuttery and Sweet Frog have a pretty big beer section??  I know there liquor and wine section is HUGE!!!!


----------



## Hank

KDENISE977 said:


> Doesn't that place up with the Hair Cuttery and Sweet Frog have a pretty big beer section??  I know there liquor and wine section is HUGE!!!!



Yeah, they have a decent selection. McKay's is probably better though.


----------



## KDENISE977

Hank said:


> Yeah, they have a decent selection. McKay's is probably better though.



McKays is definitely cheaper too  But their employees are mean and unhappy people   I hate going there, but I do.


----------



## lucky_bee

Airgasm said:


> Curious to see what kind of effect this will have on C in P...
> 
> http://theboot.com/jimmy-buffett-cheeseburger-in-paradise-restaurants-sold/



That was already discussed and admitted that this particular CinP is staying. 

http://forums.somd.com/threads/2935...adise-Closing?highlight=cheeseburger+paradise


----------



## lilblondeone19

After paying almost $50.00 for two thirty packs I never went to Lighthouse again.  I even aruged with the guy because he had a sign outside that said a sale price and he refused to give it to me.  Hopefully new owners will take over.  They were way overpriced.


----------



## Agee

lucky_bee said:


> That was already discussed and admitted that this particular CinP is staying.
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/threads/2935...adise-Closing?highlight=cheeseburger+paradise



Thanks 
 I'm so out of da loop...


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Yes it looks like Lighthouse is closed.  That was my to go store for my lottery tickets, probably been going there for 20 plus years.  They knew my numbers and had them ready when I walked through the door.   My wife and I don't drink except maybe parties or banquets so I don't know about their liquor prices.  After it was sold the new owners especially the wife kept the store going pretty good.  Once she left to have her baby and her husband started running the place he ran it into the ground.  Always had a grumpy look and then he couldn't keep his help, so he was running it almost all the time when it was open.  When he lost his gas pumps it was downhill from there.
 I liked playing my numbers there because I did not have to go across Rt. 5.  I have been going to Freds for about the last 6 months to play the lotto, a lot friendlier folks.  Hopefully new owners will bring that place alive again.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> Ah good times... good times.



We'd roll in to Nokleby's  after work with that crazy coonass and he'd put the same order in every time: "Bahtenda..bahtenda...need a couple a beahs over heah!.      oh..yeah..and some for my friends too!"....


----------



## ltown81

merc669 said:


> Not sure why but the location for anything in Wildwood seems to have the touch of death on it and only a matter of time until it closes. A number of nice restaurants has come and gone there and from rumor Paradise and Outback not doing extremely well either.



You have to look a little deeper. Perkins was good, but then he did not pay his franchise fees. When he lost the franchise, he reopened as "Alice's", which was his own concept and menu. It was worse than Perkins. Then the family that owns Lenny's and used to on the sleep in bought it for the daughter to run. She opened it up as the Italian place the failed, and then rebranded it DBMcmilliams for more bar business. However they were closed all the time, and much like Lenny's, the food was marginal. Keep in mind, this is the same family that also just let the Sleep Inn go into bankruptcy...it was bought, and rebranded a red roof in.


----------



## sm8

Has "Loretta's" next to where lighthouse liquors was been discussed on here yet? They sell the same sausage that wood's stand use to have.


----------



## wsmdfm

Saw a new business open today across from Tidewater Pharmacy in Mechanicsville, its called Vapor's Lounge, it's a Vape shop  I stopped in, they just opened today.  Vape On


----------



## BernieP

ltown81 said:


> You have to look a little deeper. Perkins was good, but then he did not pay his franchise fees. When he lost the franchise, he reopened as "Alice's", which was his own concept and menu. It was worse than Perkins. Then the family that owns Lenny's and used to on the sleep in bought it for the daughter to run. She opened it up as the Italian place the failed, and then rebranded it DBMcmilliams for more bar business. However they were closed all the time, and much like Lenny's, the food was marginal. Keep in mind, this is the same family that also just let the Sleep Inn go into bankruptcy...it was bought, and rebranded a red roof in.



actually the food had moments of being good, but the place just sucked.   It had the warmth and charm of a dumpster.  Which appears is where most of the furnishings came from.


----------



## huntr1

sm8 said:


> Has "Loretta's" next to where lighthouse liquors was been discussed on here yet? They sell the same sausage that wood's stand use to have.



I need to stop and check on their hours and get some sausage. Have heard that it's really good.


----------



## sm8

huntr1 said:


> I need to stop and check on their hours and get some sausage. Have heard that it's really good.



It seemed really nice when I stopped in and the sausage were delicious. It was the first day and they were only able to do cash but said within 2 weeks they would be set up to do cards.


----------



## Disney4845

That is false about the walmart I have the Jarboe land listed for sale. 



sm8 said:


> Question for those who seem to always be in the know. I am chalking this up to my dad having a senior moment but he claims to have been talking to one of the county commissioners (this person is no longer on the board of county commissioners).  He said he was told that Wal-mart purchased the land that is across from the old "Wood's Stand" in Charlotte Hall. The empty field that is next to the Cord's Cabinetry shopping center. Does any one know if there is any truth to it? He just will not drop it and is driving me nuts over it, He is telling any one that will listen. I really just want to yell "Will you shut up about it already" but that would be terribly disrespectful.


----------



## Disney4845

Guess you already saw we put a dairy queen on great mills road.  Going thru permit process now.
LA Fitness is going in Waldorf in the old buffet space at the shops at Waldorf
Maryland partners bank opened in la plata
Theater construction in California continues.
Dunkin donuts going in Leonardtown in old bell motors location on a pad site to be created.


----------



## JoeR

Disney4845 said:


> Guess you already saw we put a dairy queen on great mills road.  Going thru permit process now.
> LA Fitness is going in Waldorf in the old buffet space at the shops at Waldorf
> Maryland partners bank opened in la plata
> Theater construction in California continues.
> Dunkin donuts going in Leonardtown in old bell motors location on a pad site to be created.



Hey Chris, Any chance the LA Fitness is going to have a pool? I know a lot of their places do.


----------



## Disney4845

JoeR said:


> Hey Chris, Any chance the LA Fitness is going to have a pool? I know a lot of their places do.



Have not heard yet.  They have been hush on this tenant and i only found out thru construction bids.  They are doing major work and tearing away parts of the current structure.  If I find out I will post it here or my blog and Facebook page.


----------



## SoMdDude

Disney4845 said:


> Have not heard yet.  They have been hush on this tenant and i only found out thru construction bids.  They are doing major work and tearing away parts of the current structure.  If I find out I will post it here or my blog and Facebook page.





Parts? Hell I drove by there today, that whole end of the building where old county buffet is gone lol


----------



## Rane

I see they put the Aldi sign up at The Lexington Exchange.... any word on what else ( other than the theatre ) will be going in there ?


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Rane said:


> I see they put the Aldi sign up at The Lexington Exchange.... any word on what else (other than _the theatre_) will be going in there ?


 Not worth it.....in L.P. City? Nope, _really_ not worth it.


----------



## lucky_bee

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Not worth it.....in L.P. City? Nope, _really_ not worth it.





The Lexington Exchange is the new plaza going in across from Wildewood... that is, California MD. Where you been, son?


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

lucky_bee said:


> The Lexington Exchange is the new plaza going in across from Wildewood... that is, California MD. Where you been, son?



Oh Hell.....THAT Exchange. Okay. Disregard my previous statement.


----------



## GWguy

Rane said:


> I see they put the Aldi sign up at The Lexington Exchange.... any word on what else ( other than the theatre ) will be going in there ?



A lot of people like Aldis, but I wasn't impressed with the one I visited.  Consumer Reports rated it pretty poorly in terms of meat, bakery and produce quality.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> A lot of people like Aldis, but I wasn't impressed with the one I visited.  Consumer Reports rated it pretty poorly in terms of meat, bakery and produce quality.



Isn't that the most important?  It is for me.  :shrug:


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> Isn't that the most important?  It is for me.  :shrug:



Me too, but for some it's just price.  The lower the better, quality be damned.


----------



## sockgirl77

GWguy said:


> A lot of people like Aldis, but I wasn't impressed with the one I visited.  Consumer Reports rated it pretty poorly in terms of meat, bakery and produce quality.



Canned and boxed food is why mostly everyone goes there. However, they do not take coupons so they will not be getting my business.


----------



## lovinmaryland

GWguy said:


> A lot of people like Aldis, but I wasn't impressed with the one I visited.  Consumer Reports rated it pretty poorly in terms of meat, bakery and produce quality.



I was thinking the same thing!  The one I went to everything was like and off brand youd never heard of before.  So essentially a big dollar general that sells only food.  OH JOY!  Just what we need around here!


----------



## libertytyranny

I don't know about this one, but the one ive frequented before had great produce quality, especially for basics like lettuce, tomatoes, squash etc. And the price was great, they had avocados for like 38 cents etc. And some people don't have the cash to be picky about some of the stuff they buy.


----------



## sockgirl77

lovinmaryland said:


> I was thinking the same thing!  The one I went to everything was like and off brand youd never heard of before.  So essentially a big dollar general that sells only food.  OH JOY!  Just what we need around here!



I'd be happy if we got another Dollar General here. Some of us like to budget and not deal with Walmart. :shrug:


----------



## BadGirl

I like Aldi's.  :shrug:

I wouldn't buy everything from there, but I do enjoy going in there and buying unique things that I don't find in my regular grocery stores.


----------



## JeJeTe

I visited the Ridge Walmart last week and holy hell I was impressed. You people never have to leave from there now.


----------



## sockgirl77

JeJeTe said:


> I visited the Ridge Walmart last week and holy hell I was impressed. You people never have to leave from there now.



Is that what you call the DG there?


----------



## JeJeTe

sockgirl77 said:


> Is that what you call the DG there?



That's what they all call it down there.


----------



## sockgirl77

JeJeTe said:


> That's what they all call it down there.



I haven't heard that one yet. I'm really good friends with one of the managers. There are quite some characters that go in there.


----------



## BadGirl

sockgirl77 said:


> I haven't heard that one yet. I'm really good friends with one of the managers. There are quite some characters that go in there.


----------



## BigBlue

GWguy said:


> A lot of people like Aldis, but I wasn't impressed with the one I visited.  Consumer Reports rated it pretty poorly in terms of meat, bakery and produce quality.



So why shop there ??? The one in Brandywine(in PG) is terrible .


----------



## Stew

BigBlue said:


> The one in Brandywine(in PG) is terrible .



It sure is!! I've seen better supermarkets in third world countries.


----------



## MarieB

Stew said:


> It sure is!! I've seen better supermarkets in third world countries.



I don't care for Aldi's, but only an idiot would compare it to a supermarket


----------



## mamatutu

MarieB said:


> I don't care for Aldi's, but only an idiot would compare it to a supermarket



Why do members have to call other members idiots no matter what the subject?  I will never understand that.


----------



## BernieP

lovinmaryland said:


> I was thinking the same thing!  The one I went to everything was like and off brand youd never heard of before.  So essentially a big dollar general that sells only food.  OH JOY!  Just what we need around here!



It's what people want.   Noticed that Giant in First Colony is changing... for the worse.   Don't seem to have the fresh food they once had.  Seafood case was low, meet selection is down and the produce section seems to have reduced it's offerings.
Every type of bean from a half dozen companies, but you can only find store brand sauerkraut


----------



## Urbanite

BernieP said:


> It's what people want.   Noticed that Giant in First Colony is changing... for the worse.   Don't seem to have the fresh food they once had.  Seafood case was low, meet selection is down and the produce section seems to have reduced it's offerings.
> Every type of bean from a half dozen companies, but you can only find store brand sauerkraut



Absolutely agree with you about the Giant , they've really changed from years ago and not for the better, also trying to get checked out - takes forever - never have enough lines open.  Did have to run into the Walmart for something and was pleasantly surprised at their frozen food selection, produce, diary and meat compared to the Giant, not to mention I had one of the best steaks from Walmart I've had in years, yea can't believe I'm writing that but it's true, and the last one I bought from the Giant you needed a chain saw to cut it !


----------



## frequentflier

BernieP said:


> It's what people want.   Noticed that Giant in First Colony is changing... for the worse.   Don't seem to have the fresh food they once had.  Seafood case was low, meet selection is down and the produce section seems to have reduced it's offerings.
> Every type of bean from a half dozen companies, but you can only find store brand sauerkraut



The Giant in Lusby has gone way down hill in the past few months. I stocked up on meat at Nick's in PF last month and won't consider purchasing any at Giant unless they improve. I pick through the produce carefully and will ask (the very nice young man that works there) if they have any fresher in the back if I don't find anything good on the shelves. Their deli is also lacking. I was buying salad and sandwich fixings for my employees lunches last month and the person working the deli was trying hard but it was clear she had no experience in the area. It was slim pickins, too, and there was another lady going through tossing a lot of expired meat in a buggy; as this other lady was slicing the meat for me. I am glad none of my employees got sick!


----------



## lovinmaryland

sockgirl77 said:


> I'd be happy if we got another Dollar General here. Some of us like to budget and not deal with Walmart. :shrug:





BadGirl said:


> I like Aldi's.  :shrug:
> 
> I wouldn't buy everything from there, but I do enjoy going in there and buying unique things that I don't find in my regular grocery stores.


Different strokes for different folks.  :shrug:  It would be another store (like Dollar General/Dollar Store) that I wouldnt frequent. 


BernieP said:


> It's what people want.   Noticed that Giant in First Colony is changing... for the worse.   Don't seem to have the fresh food they once had.  Seafood case was low, meet selection is down and the produce section seems to have reduced it's offerings.
> Every type of bean from a half dozen companies, but you can only find store brand sauerkraut



Its not what I want :  I want a Wegmans!!!!  Or a Trader Joes!!!   

Have you tried Costco for meat, seafood, & vegetables?  I get about 90% of my meats & seafood there.  They also have really great produce...unfortunately its in Brandywine so I only go once or twice a month.


----------



## somdfunguy

lovinmaryland said:


> I was thinking the same thing!  The one I went to everything was like and off brand youd never heard of before.  So essentially a big dollar general that sells only food.  OH JOY!  Just what we need around here!



May have been mentioned already but this is no different than Trader Joes which is owned by Aldi's. Many of the food items are the same as TJs just different labels.


----------



## tipsymcgee

People want what they don't have, and when they get it they realize it ain't so hot or it's "not like the one in Annapolis or Fairfax," or after a year or two it "goes downhill" and they want yet something else.  I used to frequent the original five guys in NOVA pre-franchise.  It was a nice treat when you went to that area for something.  Now they're in every town around and I haven't been to one in a couple years.  Human nature I guess.


----------



## SoMdDude

tipsymcgee said:


> People want what they don't have, and when they get it they realize it ain't so hot or it's "not like the one in Annapolis or Fairfax," or after a year or two it "goes downhill" and they want yet something else.  I used to frequent the original five guys in NOVA pre-franchise.  It was a nice treat when you went to that area for something.  Now they're in every town around and I haven't been to one in a couple years.  Human nature I guess.




Lets see how much you know about five guys.. where was the original one at? I grew up over there and was friends with those guys


----------



## MarieB

somdfunguy said:


> May have been mentioned already but this is no different than Trader Joes which is owned by Aldi's. Many of the food items are the same as TJs just different labels.



They are very different, at least the one where I used to live was


----------



## MarieB

mamatutu said:


> Why do members have to call other members idiots no matter what the subject?  I will never understand that.



Yes, let's compare Aldi's to a supermarket and then reference third world countries that really don't have supermarkets.  You have a lot of nerve wagging your finger.  I stand by that reference, and I won't delete my post out of embarrassment as you do.


----------



## Hank

SoMdDude said:


> Lets see how much you know about five guys.. where was the original one at? I grew up over there and was friends with those guys



Clinton


----------



## mamatutu

MarieB said:


> Yes, let's compare Aldi's to a supermarket and then reference third world countries that really don't have supermarkets.  You have a lot of nerve wagging your finger.  I stand by that reference, and I won't delete my post out of embarrassment as you do.



I only said I don't know why members call each other idiots.  As far as my deleting posts, how would you know unless you keep up with the forum all of the time, or listen to what other members say I do? What does that have to do with our current exchange, or the price of eggs, anyway?   Now, try to unwad your panties.  Nice talking to you.  

As far as Aldi's or any other grocery, I could care less.  I shop at Giant.  Period.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

GWguy said:


> A lot of people like Aldis, but I wasn't impressed with the one I visited.  Consumer Reports rated it pretty poorly in terms of meat, bakery and produce quality.



The produce is generally packaged on a styrofoam tray,  things like packages of three bell peppers.  The aldi I shopped at before I moved here the produce was fine, especially for the price.  Cheapest place to get a gallon of milk,  its still $2.50, just was there this past weekend.  A bag of apples or potatoes is usually about half of what it is at Walmart.  

The stuff is generally a store brand but it isn't bad quality stuff at all.

You can get an idea from their weekly ad here.  

http://weeklyads.aldi.us/Aldi/Brows...otionCode=Aldi-150408INSc&PromotionViewMode=1


----------



## RoseRed

Timestamps.


----------



## Bann

RoseRed said:


> Timestamps.


----------



## Booboo3604

SoMdDude said:


> Lets see how much you know about five guys.. where was the original one at? I grew up over there and was friends with those guys



Arlington


----------



## fatratcat

Agreed. We need a Wegman's or Trader Joe's in Southern Maryland. The north end of the county is a food desert. Only fast food and a Food Lion. McKay's is skeevy. Only chance for fresh veggies is the Amish market May-early October. Otherwise, only fresh veggies are at the kitty. Most of the time that means very little selction. 



lovinmaryland said:


> Different strokes for different folks.  :shrug:  It would be another store (like Dollar General/Dollar Store) that I wouldnt frequent.
> 
> 
> Its not what I want :  I want a Wegmans!!!!  Or a Trader Joes!!!
> 
> Have you tried Costco for meat, seafood, & vegetables?  I get about 90% of my meats & seafood there.  They also have really great produce...unfortunately its in Brandywine so I only go once or twice a month.


----------



## dgates80

I call them Food Dog.  The lion logo looks more like a dog to me.


----------



## lovinmaryland

fatratcat said:


> Agreed. We need a Wegman's or Trader Joe's in Southern Maryland. The north end of the county is a food desert. Only fast food and a Food Lion. McKay's is skeevy. Only chance for fresh veggies is the Amish market May-early October. Otherwise, only fresh veggies are at the kitty. Most of the time that means very little selction.



McKays in Leonardtown has pretty good produce.  If anything is looking less than fresh I usually ask if they have more in the back.  I got some beautiful cilantro & aspargus from them last week.

Food Lion & Wal Marts produce sucks.  Usually over ripe and nasty.  Giant used to be good but its going downhill.  Safeway in La Plata & Brandywine has a nice produce selection also but are out of the way unfortunately.


----------



## sockgirl77

somdfunguy said:


> May have been mentioned already but this is no different than Trader Joes which is owned by Aldi's. Many of the food items are the same as TJs just different labels.



I've heard that from a friend of mine who swears by Aldi's. I've never been simply for the reason that I do not travel to grocery shop. I do not see the sense in spending the gas money to save a few bucks. However, she doesn't coupon and hits the mall for a few hours before going. I guess it's a day trip for her.

As far as meat goes, I only ever buy chicken from the store. We get a hog and a bull every year. Oh and then there's all the Bambi meat in my freezer as well. You cannot get the quality of meat that I have in the store.


----------



## lovinmaryland

sockgirl77 said:


> I've heard that from a friend of mine who swears by Aldi's. I've never been simply for the reason that I do not travel to grocery shop. I do not see the sense in spending the gas money to save a few bucks. However, she doesn't coupon and hits the mall for a few hours before going. I guess it's a day trip for her.
> 
> As far as meat goes, I only ever buy chicken from the store. We get a hog and a bull every year. Oh and then there's all the Bambi meat in my freezer as well. You cannot get the quality of meat that I have in the store.



I'm not sure what the name of the store is something like keeping things local or whatever.  I get meat from there sometimes that's really good. Its from local farmers.  Good stuff!


----------



## migtig

We went to an Aldi's once while on a mini vacation.  I was not impressed.  I honestly prefer the Ridge Dollar General.  Last time I was in Annapolis for a doctor appointment we went to Trader Joe's.  I was also unimpressed with everything except the cheese selection.  So perhaps that corporation doesn't impress me.  

I want a Piggly Wiggly.  Or an Ingles.  But honestly, it doesn't matter what store or chain or restaurant or whatever is here.  If we hire the same people and they do the same job and the product is shipped from wherever to get here...we'll still get the exact same results that we B&M about from every other chain in our area. :shrug:


----------



## sockgirl77

lovinmaryland said:


> I'm not sure what the name of the store is something like keeping things local or whatever.  I get meat from there sometimes that's really good. Its from local farmers.  Good stuff!



There are a few local farms that do sell meat. There's one in Lexington Park, almost at the Dameron line. Well, I'm not sure if they are a farm or not but there's a sign at the end of their driveway that says that they sell meat.


----------



## RoseRed

lovinmaryland said:


> I'm not sure what the name of the store is something like keeping things local or whatever.  I get meat from there sometimes that's really good. Its from local farmers.  Good stuff!



Keepin it Local in Morganza and Chesapeake Bounty in Saint Leonard sell local organic meats.


----------



## lovinmaryland

RoseRed said:


> Keepin it Local in Morganza and Chesapeake Bounty in Saint Leonard sell local organic meats.



Thats what it was.  I've only been there twice now but was very impressed w/ the meats, cheese, & fresh ice creams I bought.


----------



## RoseRed

lovinmaryland said:


> Thats what it was.  I've only been there twice now but was very impressed w/ the meats, cheese, & fresh ice creams I bought.



I'm looking forward to more fruits & vegie's at Chesapeake Bounty.


----------



## gretchen

RoseRed said:


> I'm looking forward to more fruits & vegie's at Chesapeake Bounty.



I'm looking forward to one day catching Will working with no shirt!


----------



## SoMdDude

Hank said:


> Clinton





Monica is that you?




Booboo3604 said:


> Arlington




Anyone could of looked that up LOLz I see people always saying it was alexandria, across the street from fridays... nope! that was the 2nd, then springfield was the 3rd


----------



## mamatutu

RoseRed said:


> Timestamps.



I am flattered you are so concerned about what I post, and don't.  Thanks. 



Bann said:


>



I want to read for the umpteenth time about when you lived in Italy!  We know you lived there for 5 1/2 years.  Stop!  What happened to Hawaii?  You posted ad naseum about that, too, when you went there with one of your Things.  I find it so funny that you criticized me when I posted from Hawaii (there last month) a few times, and you said I should be enjoying my vacay, instead of being on the forum.   You are a very contrary person.  Whatever works for you!  Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## mamatutu

Hey, Dude!  You are one of my faves on this forum.  You should post more often!


----------



## tipsymcgee

SoMdDude said:


> Lets see how much you know about five guys.. where was the original one at? I grew up over there and was friends with those guys



Did you want me to tell you or did you just want everyone to know you know you're friends with the Five Guys lol.  I just remember NOVA north of the Beltway in the Alex/Arlington area.  Was a bigger place than the francishes, two separate glass doors, I believe, big counter with hamburgers cooked in the rear of the open area and sent up a kind of assembly line to the front.

Edited:  Never knew about the one in Clinton and that was closer to my work!

Edited again:  I see no mention of Clinton:  http://www.fiveguys.com/about-us.aspx


----------



## mamatutu

I love 5 Guys burgers!  I just get a little put off by the grease on the brown paper bag of fries.  There is one in Clinton.

7730 Old Branch Ave. 
Clinton , MD 20735 

Phone: 301-856-5331

Edit:  We never get fast food as a rule, and ruled out McDonalds etal a long time ago.  If we get a fast burger, it is from 5 Guys.  As far as the fries, I am just used to doing them at home from fresh potatoes cut into strips and baked in the oven.


----------



## BigBlue

fatratcat said:


> Agreed. We need a Wegman's or Trader Joe's in Southern Maryland. The north end of the county is a food desert. Only fast food and a Food Lion. McKay's is skeevy. Only chance for fresh veggies is the Amish market May-early October. Otherwise, only fresh veggies are at the kitty. Most of the time that means very little selction.




There was talk of a Whole Foods in Waldorf at the old "Startdust site" .


----------



## BigBlue

mamatutu said:


> I love 5 Guys burgers!  I just get a little put off by the grease on the brown paper bag of fries.  There is one in Clinton.
> 
> 7730 Old Branch Ave.
> Clinton , MD 20735
> 
> Phone: 301-856-5331
> 
> Edit:  We never get fast food as a rule, and ruled out McDonalds etal a long time ago.  If we get a fast burger, it is from 5 Guys.  As far as the fries, I am just used to doing them at home from fresh potatoes cut into strips and baked in the oven.



There is one in every town you old fart , there's one in Waldorf also .


----------



## RoseRed

mamatutu said:


> I am flattered you are so concerned about what I post, and don't.  Thanks.
> 
> I want to read for the umpteenth time about when you lived in Italy!  We know you lived there for 5 1/2 years.  Stop!  What happened to Hawaii?  You posted ad naseum about that, too, when you went there with one of your Things.  I find it so funny that you criticized me when I posted from Hawaii (there last month) a few times, and you said I should be enjoying my vacay, instead of being on the forum.   You are a very contrary person.  Whatever works for you!  Thanks for the laughs.



Coming from you, that's rich.


----------



## fatratcat

BigBlue said:


> There was talk of a Whole Foods in Waldorf at the old "Startdust site" .



That would be awesome! I'd love a Whole Foods in Waldorf! On another note, since people on this forum keep going out of their way to point out that Trader Joe's is owned by Aldi, "Why not just give us a TJ instead?" Apparently, the two are the same (I strongly disgaree) in their eyes, but it would make folks happier since I don't hear too many folks screaming for an Aldi. However, many seem to want a TJ. All I can say is I've been in both stores and they're not the same at all. Volkswagen owns Lamborghini and Porsche, same owner very different products and markets. Macy's and Bloomingdales are owned by the same company, very different. So, I pretty sure the ownership argument is irrelevant.


----------



## tipsymcgee

Possible Super-Walmart and super shopping center/residential area in North Waldorf at the Old Embassy Dairy site kind of across from Pinefield.  In the governmental appeals stages now because there are issues with infringement on Mattawoman Creek, among other things.


----------



## GWguy

tipsymcgee said:


> Possible Super-Walmart and super shopping center/residential area in North Waldorf



Super WalMarts are slowly being changed.  My brother is a vendor to WalMart in Bentonville AR (birthplace of WalMart).  I was down to see him in December.  WalMart is trying a few new concepts, one is getting away from the Super stores as many towns don't want them, too big, to much resistance from planning boards.  The food section is being pulled out and placed into a separate store called The Market.  Nothing but food.  Much better quality and attention.  They are also testing a drive-thru.  You call or submit your order via web, drive thru and pick it up.  All currently operational in Bentonville.


----------



## Bann

mamatutu said:


> I am flattered you are so concerned about what I post, and don't.  Thanks.
> 
> I want to read for the umpteenth time about when you lived in Italy!  We know you lived there for 5 1/2 years.  Stop!  What happened to Hawaii?  You posted ad naseum about that, too, when you went there with one of your Things.  I find it so funny that you criticized me when I posted from Hawaii (there last month) a few times, and you said I should be enjoying my vacay, instead of being on the forum.   You are a very contrary person.  Whatever works for you!  Thanks for the laughs.



Why don't you go eff off.  Psycho


----------



## BigBlue

fatratcat said:


> That would be awesome! I'd love a Whole Foods in Waldorf! On another note, since people on this forum keep going out of their way to point out that Trader Joe's is owned by Aldi, "Why not just give us a TJ instead?" Apparently, the two are the same (I strongly disgaree) in their eyes, but it would make folks happier since I don't hear too many folks screaming for an Aldi. However, many seem to want a TJ. All I can say is I've been in both stores and they're not the same at all. Volkswagen owns Lamborghini and Porsche, same owner very different products and markets. Macy's and Bloomingdales are owned by the same company, very different. So, I pretty sure the ownership argument is irrelevant.





Trader Joe's an Aldi's are two separate companies.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aldi


----------



## mamatutu

Bann said:


> Why don't you go eff off.  Psycho


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Maryland in general may not be that lucrative for Trader Joes.  From their wikipedia page the owner was quoted saying



> Of the wine selection at Trader Joe's, Coloumbe has said, "We built Trader Joe's on wine first, then food. I tasted 100,000 wines, and most weren't wonderful. They were submitted to us by desperate vintners." Along with Charles Shaw, Trader Joe's is known for stocking a very large selection of California and New World wines.



Personally I never understood the love of liquor stores here,  all they do is cause blight and attract dirtbags where as grocery stores do not put up with that.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

http://www.gimmesomeoven.com/aldi-101-why-i-shop-at-aldi/



> I have to confess that my first impression of Aldi was not a positive one.  When I was in elementary school, I remember one of my best friends telling me about her mom took them to “the poor people’s grocery store”


----------



## Tito

RoseRed said:


> Coming from you, that's rich.



no doubt


----------



## CRHS89

I've been to one of the walmarts in Florida that is just a grocery store. MUCH nicer than the super walmarts here. They have a drive thru pharmacy window too.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

GWguy said:


> A lot of people like Aldis, but I wasn't impressed with the one I visited.  Consumer Reports rated it pretty poorly in terms of meat, bakery and produce quality.



Wife and I go to the one in Brandywine all the time, love it. Just wish it was going Charlotte Hall where McKays was suppose to go, getting real tired of looking at all that dirt.  Everytime it rains heavy  all that mud and water comes right through the creek in our neighborhood.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

BigBlue said:


> So why shop there ??? The one in Brandywine(in PG) is terrible .



 No its not.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

BigBlue said:


> There is one in every town you old fart , there's one in Waldorf also .



Prince Frederick also


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Sorry for all the post's today, Ive had back surgery and have not bn on for some time.   Charlotte Hall news, Lighthouse Liquors is going to reopen, but the son of the owners has been fired from that place, they have completely gutted the place and there will be a new manager and complete new look inside.


----------



## BigBlue

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> No its not.




Hope you feel better , The Aldi in Branywine is a hole .Giant was suppose to build there but pulled out at the last min and left everyone high and dry everyone else who you would want went across the street .


----------



## ltown81

Looks like they gutted St. John's Pharmacy and are turning it into a CVS?


----------



## Tito

ltown81 said:


> Looks like they gutted St. John's Pharmacy and are turning it into a CVS?



Yup


----------



## SoMdDude

tipsymcgee said:


> Did you want me to tell you or did you just want everyone to know you know you're friends with the Five Guys lol.  I just remember NOVA north of the Beltway in the Alex/Arlington area.  Was a bigger place than the francishes, two separate glass doors, I believe, big counter with hamburgers cooked in the rear of the open area and sent up a kind of assembly line to the front.
> 
> Edited:  Never knew about the one in Clinton and that was closer to my work!
> 
> Edited again:  I see no mention of Clinton:  http://www.fiveguys.com/about-us.aspx




The original was at the corner of glebe rd and Columbia pike, tucked back in the corner of the strip mall. The 2nd location was on Beauregard and King St in Alexandria across from TGI Fridays


----------



## zar

can we get a chiptole and wawa in leonardtown already? I'm tired of driving all to California everyday.. the traffic around 5pm reminds me of 66 during rush hour


----------



## dave1959

zar said:


> can we get a chiptole and wawa in leonardtown already? I'm tired of driving all to California everyday.. the traffic around 5pm reminds me of 66 during rush hour



Beacuse there is'nt enough busisness to support them, or they would be there......."all the way to California"....wow..


----------



## zar

dave1959 said:


> Beacuse there is'nt enough busisness to support them, or they would be there......."all the way to California"....wow..



Leonardtown shopping center is packed all the time, minus the business they are losing to people driving out to cali. You seem angry, do you own mobile or something? Wawa would drive them and their over priced gas and dry crusty pizza out of business in 2 seconds. A chipotle opening where the Rustic River use to be would put a stop to the revolving door of failing businesses in that spot. Most of the failure is due to poor quality, not lack of consumers.


----------



## SamSpade

ltown81 said:


> Looks like they gutted St. John's Pharmacy and are turning it into a CVS?



Yup. Sign says opens today. THAT was fast.

But St John's Pharmacy was a seriously small store. I'd like to see how they're going to fit all that much CVS into such a small space, unless they have plans to increase the store space.


----------



## RoseRed

SamSpade said:


> Yup. Sign says opens today. THAT was fast.
> 
> But St John's Pharmacy was a seriously small store. I'd like to see how they're going to fit all that much CVS into such a small space, unless they have plans to increase the store space.



I was told that CVS has purchased the land next door where Helping Hands used to be and was burned down and may build a larger store.


----------



## mitzi

zar said:


> Leonardtown shopping center is packed all the time, minus the business they are losing to people driving out to cali. You seem angry, do you own mobile or something? Wawa would drive them and their over priced gas and dry crusty pizza out of business in 2 seconds. A chipotle opening where the Rustic River use to be would put a stop to the revolving door of failing businesses in that spot. Most of the failure is due to poor quality, not lack of consumers.



Burch Mart really needs to do something about their coffee. The crap tastes like it's been sitting for 2 days and the cappachino machine coffee tastes like flavored water.


----------



## Beta

mitzi said:


> Burch Mart really needs to do something about their coffee. The crap tastes like it's been sitting for 2 days and the cappachino machine coffee tastes like flavored water.



Why do anything about it if you're still buying their product?  The only way businesses change is when people stop buying a product.  But the good news is it sounds like you're getting a Dunkin Donuts in LTown, so that creates a new option to force their hand.



By the way, I'm seeing a bunch of comments in here about how Whole Foods or whoever else is considering locations in Waldorf.  You're not reading Disney's blog (the foundation for this thread, BTW) that says don't hold your breath:  http://shashoconsulting.blogspot.com/2015/01/lets-clear-up-some-misinformation.html


----------



## BigBlue

Beta said:


> Why do anything about it if you're still buying their product?  The only way businesses change is when people stop buying a product.  But the good news is it sounds like you're getting a Dunkin Donuts in LTown, so that creates a new option to force their hand.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I'm seeing a bunch of comments in here about how Whole Foods or whoever else is considering locations in Waldorf.  You're not reading Disney's blog (the foundation for this thread, BTW) that says don't hold your breath:  http://shashoconsulting.blogspot.com/2015/01/lets-clear-up-some-misinformation.html



While I appreciate the up dates some of the explanations just don't fly,Wegmans, Whole Foods ,Trade Joe's all have more than efficient distribution to handle a store in Waldorf .Whole foods has a distro center in Landover many others use third party suppliers so that is not a reason ,some just don't want to compete with a Super Walmart ,as you remember it was going to be in LaPlata ,now maybe Waldorf .


----------



## SamSpade

RoseRed said:


> I was told that CVS has purchased the land next door where Helping Hands used to be and was burned down and may build a larger store.



I thought about that - I purposely drove by that way this morning on the way to work to see if that would work. There's enough room, and it's a good location.
But while I can see that, seems strange to buy an existing pharmacy, build a new building NEXT to it - and then, what, tear down the old one?

We're kind of used to using Giant anyway as our main pharmacy, so we probably won't switch, even though they're practically next door.


----------



## RoseRed

SamSpade said:


> I thought about that - I purposely drove by that way this morning on the way to work to see if that would work. There's enough room, and it's a good location.
> But while I can see that, seems strange to buy an existing pharmacy, build a new building NEXT to it - and then, what, tear down the old one?
> 
> We're kind of used to using Giant anyway as our main pharmacy, so we probably won't switch, even though they're practically next door.



Saint John's has been my pharmacy for countless years.  No idea what will be done with the old building.  There was a story in The County Times on March 26th.


----------



## Tito

RoseRed said:


> Saint John's has been my pharmacy for countless years.





Sad to see it go!


----------



## mitzi

Tito said:


> Sad to see it go!




Me too. I guess Tidewater will be next. Sad to see the smaller, independent pharmacies go.


----------



## mitzi

Beta said:


> Why do anything about it if you're still buying their product?  The only way businesses change is when people stop buying a product.  But the good news is it sounds like you're getting a Dunkin Donuts in LTown, so that creates a new option to force their hand.



I don't buy it anymore. I took the chance last week and got the cappachino, only because I was with someone and that's where they stopped.


----------



## fatratcat

I think southern Maryland is getting the same kind of snub PG got for decades. Specifically, being counted out for high end retail. Since that's now changed in PG, they have National Harbor, Wegman's, and several Whole Foods I hope it changes for SMD. There is certainly a market for that kind of product. If nothing else, it's definitely a blue ocean market.


----------



## sockgirl77

mitzi said:


> Burch Mart really needs to do something about their coffee. The crap tastes like it's been sitting for 2 days and the cappachino machine coffee tastes like flavored water.



Yet the Hollywood Burchmart has the best coffee in the county.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

fatratcat said:


> I think southern Maryland is getting the same kind of snub PG got for decades. Specifically, being counted out for high end retail. Since that's now changed in PG, they have National Harbor, Wegman's, and several Whole Foods I hope it changes for SMD. There is certainly a market for that kind of product. If nothing else, it's definitely a blue ocean market.




You're going to drown in that "blue ocean" one of these days.

The reasons why retailers avoided Prince George's were/are very different than why SoMD doesn't have some of them.  Add the population of the 3 Counties together and you might have 1/3 of PG's numbers.  Then look at where those stores are located, in the highest population and wealthiest area of that County and next to the same in Montgomery County.  That's your reason for here.

National Harbor is a non-factor right now and maybe forever.  They certainly aren't appealing to the area where it's located but instead to NoVA.  That's been stated over and over by the developers, the businesses and County officials.


----------



## zar

fatratcat said:


> I think southern Maryland is getting the same kind of snub PG got for decades. Specifically, being counted out for high end retail. Since that's now changed in PG, they have National Harbor, Wegman's, and several Whole Foods I hope it changes for SMD. There is certainly a market for that kind of product. If nothing else, it's definitely a blue ocean market.



I wouldn't doubt the whole foods/trader joes of the world are reluctant to come because of the ban of allowing groceries to sell alcohol.. lost revenue. Once again maryland fails.. how many other states ban groceries from selling beer? four maybe?


----------



## BigBlue

zar said:


> I wouldn't doubt the whole foods/trader joes of the world are reluctant to come because of the ban of allowing groceries to sell alcohol.. lost revenue. Once again maryland fails.. how many other states ban groceries from selling beer? four maybe?



This , while it might not be the sole reason it is a big one .


----------



## somdfunguy

zar said:


> I wouldn't doubt the whole foods/trader joes of the world are reluctant to come because of the ban of allowing groceries to sell alcohol.. lost revenue. Once again maryland fails.. how many other states ban groceries from selling beer? four maybe?





BigBlue said:


> This , while it might not be the sole reason it is a big one .



I think this is the biggest factor


----------



## fatratcat

A business following a blue ocean marketing strategy in SOMD isn't likely to drown in anything except money. I think the liquor sales issue probably more valid than population. SOMD has more than 350,000 (152k in Chuck, 109k in St. Mary's, & 90k in Clavert) people. All 3 counties have incomes well above the state and national averages.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

fatratcat said:


> A business following a blue ocean marketing strategy in SOMD isn't likely to drown in anything except money. I think the liquor sales issue probably more valid than population. SOMD has more than 350,000 (152k in Chuck, 109k in St. Mary's, & 90k in Clavert) people. All 3 counties have incomes well above the state and national averages.



350K people spread out over how many square miles?  Compare that same population (actually double that) and area in northern PG and lower Montgomery Counties.  Again, the market density isn't there down here.

For fun, where is the central location you'd put one of your stores.  Northern St. Mary's?  Waldorf?  Lusby?  Each one of those locations has issues, whether of distance or access.


----------



## fatratcat

La Plata, or near the 228/301 crossover or on the northern end of Waldorf to ride the coat tails of the new Brandywine retail. Yes, the same retail that many predicted would fail, but the parking lots are jammed full. In fact, I'd describe most of the businesses as "crowded," especially on the weekend.



NorthBeachPerso said:


> 350K people spread out over how many square miles?  Compare that same population (actually double that) and area in northern PG and lower Montgomery Counties.  Again, the market density isn't there down here.
> 
> For fun, where is the central location you'd put one of your stores.  Northern St. Mary's?  Waldorf?  Lusby?  Each one of those locations has issues, whether of distance or access.


----------



## fatratcat

Population density is only one of many market factors, but I'll indulge you. Accordingto the map below, using your singular (albeit myopic) criteria, one would definitely work near Pax River too. However, I think smart business folks look at the much broader picture like income, trend analysis, competitive analysis, etc.

http://planning.maryland.gov/msdc/population_density/popdensity_2010ct3.pdf




NorthBeachPerso said:


> 350K people spread out over how many square miles?  Compare that same population (actually double that) and area in northern PG and lower Montgomery Counties.  Again, the market density isn't there down here.
> 
> For fun, where is the central location you'd put one of your stores.  Northern St. Mary's?  Waldorf?  Lusby?  Each one of those locations has issues, whether of distance or access.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

fatratcat said:


> Population density is only one of many market factors, but I'll indulge you. Accordingto the map below, using your singular (albeit myopic) criteria, one would definitely work near Pax River too. However, I think smart business folks look at the much broader picture like income, trend analysis, competitive analysis, etc.
> 
> http://planning.maryland.gov/msdc/population_density/popdensity_2010ct3.pdf



This is rich, you absolutely refuse to look at realities and then have the audacity to call _me_ myopic?   Christ, the stupid never stops.

Tell you what, volunteer to work on any of the three Counties' economic development boards and then get back to me.  


That experience will inform you on a myriad of subjects from business recruitment to density requirements for any number of businesses to transportation issues.

Hint: don't mention your "blue ocean" theory.


----------



## fatratcat

So, basically you have nothing else? That's it? All it took was the word "myopic?" Ooooh, I see the problem you might have in an executive boardroom.



NorthBeachPerso said:


> This is rich, you absolutely refuse to look at realities and then have the audacity to call _me_ myopic?   Christ, the stupid never stops.
> 
> Tell you what, volunteer to work on any of the three Counties' economic development boards and then get back to me.
> 
> 
> That experience will inform you on a myriad of subjects from business recruitment to density requirements for any number of businesses to transportation issues.
> 
> Hint: don't mention your "blue ocean" theory.


----------



## BigBlue

fatratcat said:


> Population density is only one of many market factors, but I'll indulge you. Accordingto the map below, using your singular (albeit myopic) criteria, one would definitely work near Pax River too. However, I think smart business folks look at the much broader picture like income, trend analysis, competitive analysis, etc.
> 
> http://planning.maryland.gov/msdc/population_density/popdensity_2010ct3.pdf





NorthBeachPerso said:


> This is rich, you absolutely refuse to look at realities and then have the audacity to call _me_ myopic?   Christ, the stupid never stops.
> 
> Tell you what, volunteer to work on any of the three Counties' economic development boards and then get back to me.
> 
> 
> That experience will inform you on a myriad of subjects from business recruitment to density requirements for any number of businesses to transportation issues.
> 
> Hint: don't mention your "blue ocean" theory.




I can tell you that the business's themselves do look at different factors than the counties do .


----------



## somdfunguy

BigBlue said:


> I can tell you that the business's themselves do look at different factors than the counties do .



yup, whiskey women music and smoke


----------



## BernieP

NorthBeachPerso said:


> 350K people spread out over how many square miles?  Compare that same population (actually double that) and area in northern PG and lower Montgomery Counties.  Again, the market density isn't there down here.
> 
> For fun, where is the central location you'd put one of your stores.  Northern St. Mary's?  Waldorf?  Lusby?  Each one of those locations has issues, whether of distance or access.



This.  And I'm tired of hearing about "average income".   There is a huge income disparity in at least St. Mary's Co.   You have some making well above the average and then you have a lot more making well below.   Look at the number of Title 1 students in schools, the kids getting free or reduced lunches.   

Verizon doesn't even have the area on the FiOS map because it's not worth their time - population density.
St. Mary's still has the same old third tier cable company, a generation or two behind state of the art - why, because no other company wants the franchise, there just aren't the number of customers to make the improvements profitable.


----------



## fatratcat

If you notice on the map, Brandywine Crossing is built in a low density population area and it's pretty successful. As for FIOs being a gauge of anything, all I can say is "eh?" I've never viewed Verizon products as any kind of indicator of wealth. A side bar, I live in St. Mary's and have X-finity. I think home prices are a better indicator. Attached below is a heat map that shows SOMD doing fairly well, probably above average for the nation. As for St. Mary's being a poor county, I sense some confirmation bias on your part. The lense you view your world through skews what you see to conform with your preconceived notion, despite the facts. What are the facts? According to the 2010 census, Maryland is the richest state in the country. Out of the 24 counties, St. Mary's is the 9th richest with a 2010 median household income of 69k + As for Title 1 kids, having grown up eating more than my fair share of government cheese, I can say those programs are pretty poorly policed. For the record, I'm not for stricter enforcement. I'd rather feed a kid that needs it over playing a stupid game of "gotcha" with 1 that didn't. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maryland_locations_by_per_capita_income
http://planning.maryland.gov/msdc/population_density/popdensity_2010ct3.pdf
http://www.trulia.com/home_prices/Maryland/Charles_County-heat_map/



BernieP said:


> This.  And I'm tired of hearing about "average income".   There is a huge income disparity in at least St. Mary's Co.   You have some making well above the average and then you have a lot more making well below.   Look at the number of Title 1 students in schools, the kids getting free or reduced lunches.
> 
> Verizon doesn't even have the area on the FiOS map because it's not worth their time - population density.
> St. Mary's still has the same old third tier cable company, a generation or two behind state of the art - why, because no other company wants the franchise, there just aren't the number of customers to make the improvements profitable.


----------



## Beta

BigBlue said:


> While I appreciate the up dates some of the explanations just don't fly,Wegmans, Whole Foods ,Trade Joe's all have more than efficient distribution to handle a store in Waldorf .Whole foods has a distro center in Landover many others use third party suppliers so that is not a reason ,some just don't want to compete with a Super Walmart ,as you remember it was going to be in LaPlata ,now maybe Waldorf .


So you think Whole Foods doesn't want to compete with Super Walmart?  

If Whole Foods avoided Super Walmart then they might as well shut their doors.  There's no way that's the reason.




zar said:


> I wouldn't doubt the whole foods/trader joes of the world are reluctant to come because of the ban of allowing groceries to sell alcohol.. lost revenue. Once again maryland fails.. how many other states ban groceries from selling beer? four maybe?


I thought you could have 1 license per franchise per county.  If they only put 1 Whole Foods in the area, they could sell beer.  It's not like these stores avoid the entire state, because they definitely exist.  They only avoid certain parts of the state where projected revenue is lower.



fatratcat said:


> Population density is only one of many market factors, but I'll indulge you. Accordingto the map below, using your singular (albeit myopic) criteria, one would definitely work near Pax River too. However, I think smart business folks look at the much broader picture like income, trend analysis, competitive analysis, etc.
> 
> http://planning.maryland.gov/msdc/population_density/popdensity_2010ct3.pdf



They want a specific type of population and population density.  Like you pointed out, Pax river is the only area in the tri-county where it probably could make sense (even though it's the "poorest" of the 3 counties).  But even then, it may not be enough population (they're ignoring the commuter population that would shop there).

I'm not convinced we have the population to support one of those chains.  For every person who says they want a Wegman's, you see a few people who rush to Super Walmart for their every need and wouldn't pay premium prices for food.  They probably want either a similar population that's more urban or a larger population that could still support them.  I'd like to get a better option out here, but if so many locals doubt they'd succeed, what makes you think an outside observer is going to see things in a more positive light?


----------



## fatratcat

I think Wegmans has the highest probability of success. Trader Joe's runs a close second. As for me being an outsider? I've lived in the county for 23 years. The truth is the "locals" defined as those born in the county are in danger of being outnumbered. St. Mary's is a military county, so I'm guessing the "born here locals" don't havethe power base they like to think they have. I do think they are more vocal on this forum and definitely feeler a greater sense of perceived ownership.



Beta said:


> So you think Whole Foods doesn't want to compete with Super Walmart?
> 
> If Whole Foods avoided Super Walmart then they might as well shut their doors.  There's no way that's the reason.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you could have 1 license per franchise per county.  If they only put 1 Whole Foods in the area, they could sell beer.  It's not like these stores avoid the entire state, because they definitely exist.  They only avoid certain parts of the state where projected revenue is lower.
> 
> 
> 
> They want a specific type of population and population density.  Like you pointed out, Pax river is the only area in the tri-county where it probably could make sense (even though it's the "poorest" of the 3 counties).  But even then, it may not be enough population (they're ignoring the commuter population that would shop there).
> 
> I'm not convinced we have the population to support one of those chains.  For every person who says they want a Wegman's, you see a few people who rush to Super Walmart for their every need and wouldn't pay premium prices for food.  They probably want either a similar population that's more urban or a larger population that could still support them.  I'd like to get a better option out here, but if so many locals doubt they'd succeed, what makes you think an outside observer is going to see things in a more positive light?


----------



## Beta

fatratcat said:


> I think Wegmans has the highest probability of success. Trader Joe's runs a close second. As for me being an outsider? I've lived in the county for 23 years. The truth is the "locals" defined as those born in the county are in danger of being outnumbered. St. Mary's is a military county, so I'm guessing the "born here locals" don't havethe power base they like to think they have. I do think they are more vocal on this forum and definitely feeler a greater sense of perceived ownership.



"outside observer" being the chains themselves.  If a bunch of people who live here are skeptical, why would a chain believe they could succeed?  Probably too risky to be worth their while when there are so many guaranteed markets.  I didn't mean to question your "local" or "outsider" status.


----------



## migtig

When I first moved to the area (St Mary's) I was told that the current Shopper's used to be a Whole Foods, but it had failed and the store had sat vacant for quite a while before Shopper's moved in.  

If that's true, then I doubt Whole Foods would be willing to come back to this area.  :shrug:


----------



## BadGirl

migtig said:


> When I first moved to the area (St Mary's) I was told that the current Shopper's used to be a Whole Foods, but it had failed and the store had sat vacant for quite a while before Shopper's moved in.
> 
> If that's true, then I doubt Whole Foods would be willing to come back to this area.  :shrug:


It was never a Whole Foods.  It was another grocery store, but for the moment, my memory fails me.  And before a grocery store, it was a junk department store (again, my memory fails me).  But there was another grocery store in that shopping center, in the space currently occupied by the gym.


----------



## SamSpade

migtig said:


> When I first moved to the area (St Mary's) I was told that the current Shopper's used to be a Whole Foods, but it had failed and the store had sat vacant for quite a while before Shopper's moved in.
> 
> If that's true, then I doubt Whole Foods would be willing to come back to this area.  :shrug:



IIRC, it was a Super Fresh - and I think the old McKay's in Wildewood was also.
It's a chain that is slowly disappearing, but I kind of miss it.


----------



## SamSpade

BadGirl said:


> It was never a Whole Foods.  It was another grocery store, but for the moment, my memory fails me.  And before a grocery store, it was a junk department store (again, my memory fails me).  But there was another grocery store in that shopping center, in the space currently occupied by the gym.



Harvest Market, and that was MY store, even though I lived in Lusby at the time and there were closer stores.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

SamSpade said:


> IIRC, _it was a Super Fresh_ - and I think the old McKay's in Wildewood was also.
> It's a chain that is slowly disappearing, but I kind of miss it.



Are you talking about the store in Millison Plaza? For years, it was an A&P.


----------



## RoseRed

BadGirl said:


> It was never a Whole Foods.  It was another grocery store, but for the moment, my memory fails me.  And before a grocery store, it was a junk department store (again, my memory fails me).  But there was another grocery store in that shopping center, in the space currently occupied by the gym.



I think it was also a Jamesway.


----------



## SamSpade

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Are you talking about the store in Millison Plaza? For years, it was an A&P.



A&P bought SuperFresh - and PathMark  - and Food Basics -and more.
And I think SuperFresh carried the A&P brands - Eight O'Clock, Ann Page...


----------



## fatratcat

Oh! sorry, I misunderstood you.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Whats the difference going to be with traffic build the new Walmart, in Charles at the county line.  Bring a few more jobs to Charles County and more tax money.  Walmarts a huge company you thing not letting them build in Waldorf will stop them.  Pause for awhile and look at the old horse farm on just the other side of Mattawomen creek in PG or even the Curtis Farm on the right side of 301 across from the horse farm or even the land up behind Winegarders Im sure Walmart could make an offer on any of those pieces of land that someone wont be able to refuse.   Then we will still have all the traffic when we try to get through Brandywine to Waldorf.


----------



## huntr1

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Whats the difference going to be with traffic build the new Walmart, in Charles at the county line.  Bring a few more jobs to Charles County and more tax money.  Walmarts a huge company you thing not letting them build in Waldorf will stop them.  Pause for awhile and look at the old horse farm on just the other side of Mattawomen creek in PG or even the Curtis Farm on the right side of 301 across from the horse farm or even the land up behind Winegarders Im sure Walmart could make an offer on any of those pieces of land that someone wont be able to refuse.   Then we will still have all the traffic when we try to get through Brandywine to Waldorf.



I thought the WalMart was going on the property where the Chaney football field is?  Thought that was a done deal?


----------



## BigBlue

huntr1 said:


> I thought the WalMart was going on the property where the Chaney football field is?  Thought that was a done deal?


No ,some how they are looking across the street .They aren't getting much resistance from anyone because anything will be better than the Wal-mart in Waldorf now ,it is the dirtiest store I have ever seen .


----------



## BernieP

BadGirl said:


> It was never a Whole Foods.  It was another grocery store, but for the moment, my memory fails me.  And before a grocery store, it was a junk department store (again, my memory fails me).  But there was another grocery store in that shopping center, in the space currently occupied by the gym.



Super Fresh

Then the whole chain left the area.


----------



## BernieP

RoseRed said:


> I think it was also a Jamesway.



nope..   well maybe in another century.   That space was completely overhauled and rebuilt as a Super Fresh after Harvest Market (now the gym and Mission BBQ) closed.
Whatever had been there was gutted and expanded for the Super Fresh.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Superfresh had the best self checkouts that I have ever used,  its been almost 15 years since they closed and nobody still have better self checkouts.


----------



## BernieP

fatratcat said:


> If you notice on the map, Brandywine Crossing is built in a low density population area and it's pretty successful. As for FIOs being a gauge of anything, all I can say is "eh?" I've never viewed Verizon products as any kind of indicator of wealth. A side bar, I live in St. Mary's and have X-finity. I think home prices are a better indicator. Attached below is a heat map that shows SOMD doing fairly well, probably above average for the nation. As for St. Mary's being a poor county, I sense some confirmation bias on your part. The lense you view your world through skews what you see to conform with your preconceived notion, despite the facts. What are the facts? According to the 2010 census, Maryland is the richest state in the country. Out of the 24 counties, St. Mary's is the 9th richest with a 2010 median household income of 69k + As for Title 1 kids, having grown up eating more than my fair share of government cheese, I can say those programs are pretty poorly policed. For the record, I'm not for stricter enforcement. I'd rather feed a kid that needs it over playing a stupid game of "gotcha" with 1 that didn't.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maryland_locations_by_per_capita_income
> http://planning.maryland.gov/msdc/population_density/popdensity_2010ct3.pdf
> http://www.trulia.com/home_prices/Maryland/Charles_County-heat_map/



Obviously you live in Charlotte Hall, that little slice of SMC attached to COMCAST and Chuck County.  The rest of SMC gets Metrocast which is just a reincarnation of Western Shore ad nauseam.
As for income, you are the one who is blind in one eye and can't see out of the other.  There is a significant number of people in SMC living on or below the poverty line.  What drives the "average" earnings up are those employed on base - and that is now dropping.


----------



## kom526

BernieP said:


> nope..   well maybe in another century.   That space was completely overhauled and rebuilt as a Super Fresh after Harvest Market (now the gym and Mission BBQ) closed.
> Whatever had been there was gutted and expanded for the Super Fresh.



The current SFW was the Jamesway department store when San Souci was first built.


----------



## fatratcat

You wouldn't happen to have any empirical evidence to support your opinion? Please advance the discussion beyond anectdotal "I think so's..." The facts in evidence sitting starkly in opposition to your view.  



BernieP said:


> Obviously you live in Charlotte Hall, that little slice of SMC attached to COMCAST and Chuck County.  The rest of SMC gets Metrocast which is just a reincarnation of Western Shore ad nauseam.
> As for income, you are the one who is blind in one eye and can't see out of the other.  There is a significant number of people in SMC living on or below the poverty line.  What drives the "average" earnings up are those employed on base - and that is now dropping.


----------



## merc669

kom526 said:


> The current SFW was the Jamesway department store when San Souci was first built.



Sure was with the Grocery Store on the opposite corner. Also I believe it was called Bullucks Music Store sold pianos in the corner towards what is now the Gym.


----------



## fatratcat

Yes I do. Now, if we can only get a sewer to support our flush toilets, sit down restaurants, and a decent grocery store, I'll stop bi@#$chen! How did we (CH) get public water and the best cable, but get rooked on flush toilets and the implements of good nutrition? I'm just saying something went terribly wrong in the gene pool in the past 20 years. Seems like an area of  progressive folks slid backwards. I know this stands in opposition to the view the area has "always been ass backwards" and "why would you move to an area and expect to change things." 23 years ago, people didn't seem so scared of change. Now, in my third decade in the area, I've watched the progressive folks (those that believed in a new library, public water, and better utilities like cable) slowly replaced by fearful people terrified of change. Don't even get me started on the inbred that didn't want a college campus. I know higher education is a direct threat to fearful people. Dark always has good reason to fear the light, because sun shine is the best disinefectant. People that fear traffic, but put in a commuter parking lot and keep the flea market. People that fear the density of housing a public sewer brings while their property values plummet and foreclosures abound. I gotta say it one more time, people that think a school, yes, a place of learning and community gathering, is a bad thing. 




BernieP said:


> Obviously you live in Charlotte Hall, that little slice of SMC attached to COMCAST and Chuck County.  The rest of SMC gets Metrocast which is just a reincarnation of Western Shore ad nauseam.
> As for income, you are the one who is blind in one eye and can't see out of the other.  There is a significant number of people in SMC living on or below the poverty line.  What drives the "average" earnings up are those employed on base - and that is now dropping.


----------



## Beta

BigBlue said:


> No ,some how they are looking across the street .They aren't getting much resistance from anyone because anything will be better than the Wal-mart in Waldorf now ,it is the dirtiest store I have ever seen .



So a new Wal-mart with the same employees and customers is going to be better, how?  Give it a few years and it'll be back to a piece of #### if the only thing they're going to do is build a new one.


----------



## RoseRed

kom526 said:


> The current SFW was the Jamesway department store when San Souci was first built.



Thank you.  It was Jamesway when I moved here in 1990.  Then SuperFresh after Harvest Market closed.


----------



## Stew

huntr1 said:


> I thought the WalMart was going on the property where the Chaney football field is?  Thought that was a done deal?



First shots fired in Waldorf Wal-Mart supercenter proposal battle
Board of Appeals holds hearing on plan

The fight over a special exception request to build a Wal-Mart supercenter at Mattawoman Drive and U.S. 301 in Waldorf heated up Tuesday, with the applicant, Waldorf Restaurant Inc., presenting its plan at a public hearing.

Kirby Blass, a planner with Charles County Department of Planning & Growth Management, said the proposal is to build a one-story, 184,015-square-foot building with 8,452 square feet of open-air garden space on the west side of U.S. 301 south of Mattawoman Drive. Retail space that is more than 100,000 square feet requires a special exception permit in Charles County.

The site is zoned for transit-oriented development, Blass said, and on 20 acres that would be part of a developed 143-acre project called Waldorf Station. If approved, the supercenter would replace the current Wal-Mart on Acton Lane, 1 mile south of the proposed site.

In a telephone interview Thursday, Jim Long, president of Mattawoman Watershed Society, said his organization is opposed to a large retail store that would force the extension of Western Parkway through a resource protection zone, and damage Mattawoman Creek. The original plan for Western Parkway in 2004, Long said, did not put the road through an RPZ.

“Our concerns are more with the protection of Mattawoman Creek,” Long said. The group is looking at the situation as a whole, and the RPZ will be violated if the current plan is approved, he said.
Meredith Sweet has lived in Waldorf for 15 years. She said she works from home, but her husband commutes to work in Northern Virginia, and she said he believes that when Brandywine Crossing opened just north of the proposed site for the new Wal-Mart, his commute was increased by 10 minutes.

“This is, in my mind, a great example of the wrong development in the wrong place,” said Sweet, who lives in White Oak Village off of Route 5. She added that Waldorf Station is supposed to be the county’s gateway project, but, to her, Wal-Mart does not belong in the county’s gateway.

Traffic is a huge concern for Sweet, who said many Waldorf residents commute out of Charles County, and any more lights or traffic on U.S. 301 will only mean more congestion, which is another reason why the Wal-Mart is proposed in the wrong place, she said.

“And then there’s the environmental problem,” Sweet said. “[The proposed Wal-Mart] is too close to Mattawoman Creek.”


----------



## fatratcat

It's a great location for Super Walmart. If they build it, I'll shop there all of the time.


----------



## Beta

fatratcat said:


> It's a great location for Super Walmart. If they build it, I'll shop there all of the time.



That area is a complete cluster#### for anyone who tries heading south on 5/301.  It would make things even worse.


----------



## vince77

Beta said:


> That area is a complete cluster#### for anyone who tries heading south on 5/301.  It would make things even worse.



PG County didn't care, they get tax revenues, Southern Maryland gets the shaft.


----------



## Escalade14

This would create two things: A better shopping experience for locals, and yet another hangout for the Charles/PG hoodrats. As if the rash of shoplifting incidents in La Plata wasn't enough (read La Plata Police Report dated 4/14 for references).


----------



## BigBlue

Escalade14 said:


> This would create two things: A better shopping experience for locals.




How ,what is it that they can get  they can't get from someone already here ?


----------



## ltown81

Isn't there a huge Walmart 15 minutes north?


----------



## BigBlue

ltown81 said:


> Isn't there a huge Walmart 15 minutes north?



Yup north , south ,in Calvert county and 25 mins south over the bridge .(not counting the one already in Waldorf )


----------



## BernieP

BigBlue said:


> How ,what is it that they can get  they can't get from someone already here ?



even cheaper goods made in China and shiftier service


----------



## SamSpade

PeoplesElbow said:


> Superfresh had the best self checkouts that I have ever used,  its been almost 15 years since they closed and nobody still have better self checkouts.



It would accept expired coupons.


----------



## sockgirl77

SamSpade said:


> It would accept expired coupons.



A few stores still do...


----------



## BigBlue

sockgirl77 said:


> A few stores still do...



I think Giant is getting better .


----------



## BernieP

BigBlue said:


> I think Giant is getting better .



not the one in California (First Colony).   Very disappointed in that store, it's taken a slide since the "remodel".   Really noticed a drop off in the last 6 months or so.   Empty spaces on shelves, fewer offerings.
Fresh meat and produce is where I see the biggest decline.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

BernieP said:


> not the one in California (First Colony).   Very disappointed in that store, it's taken a slide since the "remodel".   Really noticed a drop off in the last 6 months or so.   Empty spaces on shelves, fewer offerings.
> Fresh meat and produce is where I see the biggest decline.




Giant has been going downhill everywhere since Ahold took them over.


----------



## Urbanite

BernieP said:


> not the one in California (First Colony).   Very disappointed in that store, it's taken a slide since the "remodel".   Really noticed a drop off in the last 6 months or so.   Empty spaces on shelves, fewer offerings.
> Fresh meat and produce is where I see the biggest decline.



Absolutely agree with you 100%, had to pick up a prescription thought I'd do a little shopping while there, the place has really gone down hill, shelves partly empty or my favorite is "move one item to the front because the dumb customer will think the shelf is full" trick,  slow and I mean SLOW check out lines, less brand name products, produce had no flavor some was rotten on the inside, had a steak and it was tuff as nails (had one from Walmart and it was great, yep Walmart ) made a mental note to myself that I'm not going back unless I absolutely have to, work too hard for my money much easier to go somewhere else where they care about their customers.


----------



## BigBlue

BernieP said:


> not the one in California (First Colony).   Very disappointed in that store, it's taken a slide since the "remodel".   Really noticed a drop off in the last 6 months or so.   Empty spaces on shelves, fewer offerings.
> Fresh meat and produce is where I see the biggest decline.



Tell the manager .


----------



## merc669

Sorry compared to some of the other stores, Giants is a great place to shop. Bakery and Deli is great along with the Sushi. Large selection of Fruit and Vegetables (SFW is about par). Never used the Drug Store but a lot of what I need and cannot find elsewhere is there. As far as checking out, I have never had to wait more than a couple of minutes at most. But I do shop during no rush-hour time so never see a crowd jamming the registers. And if I am in there for just a few items the self-serve register works very well..


----------



## fatratcat

Agreed! The only thing missing on the steak I got at Giant was "the mark's from where the jockey was hitting it!"


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Just read on Baynet.com that a Urban BBQ restaurant/carry out and a garden apartment bldg. are going to be built where the Pennies and the Waring Ahern insurance bldg. is in Leonardtown.  Right across from the Clarks Run development that's in the process of being built.  I also read that they are going to have an entrance from the development on to Rt. 5 and a new traffic light will be installed.  This is the most ridiculous thing I can imagine.  Why are they building more homes and shops when the infrastructure is not equipped to handle it?  I live in Leonardtown, have for the past 20 years and the traffic has become steadily worse.  Number one, there are accidents on that stretch of rt. 5 everyday.  The speed limit at one time was 30MPH, it was changed to 40 MPH because the cops couldn't keep up with the speeders.  As it is now, if you do 40 MPH on that stretch, people, including cops, pass you doing 55 mph.  If you need to make a left hand turn into the Ledo's or the hospital...you're are taking your life into your own hands.  I think its time to make a move further down the line...maybe to Ridge or Scotland.


----------



## fatratcat

Urban BBQ...sounds delicious!


----------



## huntr1

luvmygdaughters said:


> Just read on Baynet.com that a Urban BBQ restaurant/carry out and a garden apartment bldg. are going to be built where the Pennies and the Waring Ahern insurance bldg. is in Leonardtown.  Right across from the Clarks Run development that's in the process of being built.  I also read that they are going to have an entrance from the development on to Rt. 5 and a new traffic light will be installed.  This is the most ridiculous thing I can imagine.  Why are they building more homes and shops when the infrastructure is not equipped to handle it?  I live in Leonardtown, have for the past 20 years and the traffic has become steadily worse.  Number one, there are accidents on that stretch of rt. 5 everyday.  The speed limit at one time was 30MPH, it was changed to 40 MPH because the cops couldn't keep up with the speeders.  As it is now, if you do 40 MPH on that stretch, people, including cops, pass you doing 55 mph.  If you need to make a left hand turn into the Ledo's or the hospital...you're are taking your life into your own hands.  I think its time to make a move further down the line...maybe to Ridge or Scotland.



Infrastructure such as traffic control devices?  They're adding them.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

okay, they're adding a light to an already congested road.  It was my understanding that when the developer was building Clarks Run, there would be no entrance onto Rt. 5 from the development.  The only entry would be thru Leonards Grant onto rt. 245.  If they are going to put another light on that stretch, it should be in front of the entrance to the hospital.


----------



## LtownTaxpayer

luvmygdaughters said:


> okay, they're adding a light to an already congested road.  It was my understanding that when the developer was building Clarks Run, there would be no entrance onto Rt. 5 from the development.  The only entry would be thru Leonards Grant onto rt. 245.  If they are going to put another light on that stretch, it should be in front of the entrance to the hospital.



Clark's Rest was always getting a light. Why would they be planning commercial facilities there if you had to drive clear over to the other side of Leonardtown to access them. They are trying to align with the location for the road that is supposed to go into downtown Leonardtown on the right that was originally supposed to be the back entrance to Leonard's Freehold (low income housing) in the neighborhood by Leonardtown Elementary. A light at the hospital would be too close to the shopping center. The state has a plan for redoing Route 5 with median strips. The light at Clark's Rest is on the plan - no matter what option is selected. I think this way the developer has to pay for it.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

LtownTaxpayer said:


> Clark's Rest was always getting a light. Why would they be planning commercial facilities there if you had to drive clear over to the other side of Leonardtown to access them. They are trying to align with the location for the road that is supposed to go into downtown Leonardtown on the right that was originally supposed to be the back entrance to Leonard's Freehold (low income housing) in the neighborhood by Leonardtown Elementary. A light at the hospital would be too close to the shopping center. The state has a plan for redoing Route 5 with median strips. The light at Clark's Rest is on the plan - no matter what option is selected. I think this way the developer has to pay for it.



So a light in front of the housing development isn't to close to close to the shopping center?  Are they still planning to put a road in to the back of Leonards Freehold?  I thought all of that was supposed to coincide with some proposed country/golf club going in there but that had been scrapped.  Wasn't all that supposed to tie in with the Leonardtown Wharf?


----------



## LtownTaxpayer

luvmygdaughters said:


> So a light in front of the housing development isn't to close to close to the shopping center?  Are they still planning to put a road in to the back of Leonards Freehold?  I thought all of that was supposed to coincide with some proposed country/golf club going in there but that had been scrapped.  Wasn't all that supposed to tie in with the Leonardtown Wharf?



The light at the housing development is twice as far as from the shopping center with Ledos and Salsas as a light at the hospital would be. With a median being added, there would be lots of changes for Route 5. The old Gough house (currently for sale) has a drive with a gate in the Clark's Rest neighborhood. I'll bet they will close off the entrance from Route 5 for that house. According to the new Leonardtown plan, the road to Leonard's Freehold will now connect to the road coming from Route 5 because that road will go to the new development on the Mattingly Farm - conference center, new housing areas, new commercial, etc.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Okay, I see what you're saying.  When you said shopping center, I thought you meant the Food Lion shopping center. I still think its ridiculous to have 4 traffic lights within that area.  The one at the Burchmart, the new one that will be put in, the one at the food lion and the one at the McKays.  Unless an overpass is built in the future, I think this will just be a massive headache with the traffic.  Maybe not as bad as 235 when the base lets out, but darn close. Especially if they put more housing and shops on that stretch.
Thanks for the info though, I live in Leonardtown, not too far from the firehouse and the amount of traffic has increased so much since we bought our place 15 years ago.  I've lived in the Leonardtown area for about 22 years, seven years in Medleys Neck.  Would love to go back to that area.


----------



## Disney4845

Besides the theater and aldi there is one more user but they wont put it out yet.  





Rane said:


> I see they put the Aldi sign up at The Lexington Exchange.... any word on what else ( other than the theatre ) will be going in there ?


----------



## Disney4845

Yes they will have a pool and basketball court.





JoeR said:


> Hey Chris, Any chance the LA Fitness is going to have a pool? I know a lot of their places do.


----------



## CRHS89

At one time I thought I heard they were going to close off the entrance to the Food Lion shopping center on the McDonald's end and put a light at the entrance by Pho Saigon. Anyone else hear that?


----------



## fatratcat

BigBlue said:


> Tell the manager .



Isn't it a management function to inspect inventory for rotation, presentation, pricing, and appeal? I get your point about reporting things to the manager, but I have a different take as a consumer. It's the managers job to know their product, not my job to tell them how to do their job.


----------



## CandaceMM

Disney4845 said:


> Besides the theater and aldi there is one more user but they wont put it out yet.



Any idea of when you might be able to share the news of who else is joining the shopping center?


----------



## BigBlue

fatratcat said:


> Isn't it a management function to inspect inventory for rotation, presentation, pricing, and appeal? I get your point about reporting things to the manager, but I have a different take as a consumer. It's the managers job to know their product, not my job to tell them how to do their job.




Each department has a manager while I agree with you once a customer complains then things get done .


----------



## frequentflier

In Saint Mary's County, a Wild Birds Unlimited store is set to open late summer/ early fall.


----------



## huntr1

frequentflier said:


> In Saint Mary's County, a Wild Birds Unlimited store is set to open late summer/ early fall.



Location?


----------



## frequentflier

huntr1 said:


> Location?



The lease has not been signed yet but I will post when it set.


----------



## huntr1

North end (Charlotte Hall/Mechanicsville) or south end (California/Lex Park) is all I am looking for if you can divulge that much.  Don't care about the actual physical location they will be in (as in shopping center name).


----------



## frequentflier

huntr1 said:


> North end (Charlotte Hall/Mechanicsville) or south end (California/Lex Park) is all I am looking for if you can divulge that much.  Don't care about the actual physical location they will be in (as in shopping center name).



Lex Park area


----------



## zar

So is a mall ever going to happen in CC/SMC ?


----------



## BigBlue

zar said:


> So is a mall ever going to happen in CC/SMC ?




You really don't want one !


----------



## BigBlue

When did Carvel in La Plata Close ,anyone know ?


----------



## dave1959

zar said:


> So is a mall ever going to happen in CC/SMC ?



There is already a mall in Charles county...


----------



## dave1959

BigBlue said:


> When did Carvel in La Plata Close ,anyone know ?



Several months ago.. Loved their cakes..


----------



## huntr1

frequentflier said:


> In Saint Mary's County, a Wild Birds Unlimited store is set to open late summer/ early fall.





frequentflier said:


> Lex Park area



Thanks.


----------



## huntr1

dave1959 said:


> There is already a mall in Charles county...



Perhaps by CC they meant Calvert County?


----------



## SG_Player1974

frequentflier said:


> In Saint Mary's County, a Wild Birds Unlimited store is set to open late summer/ early fall.





frequentflier said:


> Lex Park area



OK class... raise your hands if you believe that this type of store will still be open after the first year in the Lexington Park area.


----------



## huntr1

SG_Player1974 said:


> OK class... raise your hands if you believe that this type of store will still be open after the first year in the Lexington Park area.



 I think it will do quite well if they put it between Wildewood and Kohl's shopping centers.  Exception being if they put it in the shopping center where KMart is.  That place is .


----------



## frequentflier

SG_Player1974 said:


> OK class... raise your hands if you believe that this type of store will still be open after the first year in the Lexington Park area.



The lady that is opening the store has been a successful business owner in the past. She is passionate about everything she does, is an excellent bird photographer and a person many go to with wild bird questions. There are others (besides me) on the forums that are friends with her in real life and on Facebook. She posts a lot of her photographs and bird info on FB.

Personally, I think she will do great and will be around for a long time! Though I do sell bird seed and some supplies at my store, no doubt, I will send people to her.


----------



## BernieP

huntr1 said:


> I think it will do quite well if they put it between Wildewood and Kohl's shopping centers.  Exception being if they put it in the shopping center where KMart is.  That place is .



Hey, they have a liquor store and Food Kitty.
Actually my go to is Advance Auto Parts.


----------



## gardengirl

frequentflier said:


> The lady that is opening the store has been a successful business owner in the past. She is passionate about everything she does, is an excellent bird photographer and a person many go to with wild bird questions. There are others (besides me) on the forums that are friends with her in real life and on Facebook. She posts a lot of her photographs and bird info on FB.
> 
> Personally, I think she will do great and will be around for a long time! Though I do sell bird seed and some supplies at my store, no doubt, I will send people to her.



I'm with you -- I think she's going to be in business for as long as she wants to!  She's one of the best go-getters around the county and hands down who I would go to for wildlife photography.


----------



## gretchen

SG_Player1974 said:


> OK class... raise your hands if you believe that this type of store will still be open after the first year in the Lexington Park area.



Would you be willing to partner with me to open a Hood Rats Unlimited? It's a Foot Locker/KFC,but the meals come with biker shorts and a pair of hoop earrings.


----------



## zar

BigBlue said:


> You really don't want one !




good point.. I only go a few times per year so I'll stop complaining about having to drive to hanover or annapolis


----------



## BigBlue

zar said:


> good point.. I only go a few times per year so I'll stop complaining about having to drive to hanover or annapolis




With ordering on the internet now there are no needs for them .


----------



## dilligaf.

A new enclosed mall has not been built anywhere in the USA in many years.  They are so outdated.  In case you haven't noticed, open air shopping centers is the latest trend.


----------



## RoseRed

dilligaf. said:


> A new enclosed mall has not been built anywhere in the USA in many years.  They are so outdated.  In case you haven't noticed, open air shopping centers is the latest trend.



Hillsdale Mall in California started out as an open air mall and was later enclosed.


----------



## dilligaf.

Yes, I see according to the Hillsdale Shopping Center wiki page, it was converted to an enclosed mall in 1982 (back when enclosed shopping centers were all the rage).


----------



## RoseRed

dilligaf. said:


> Yes, I see according to the Hillsdale Shopping Center wiki page, it was converted to an enclosed mall in 1982 (back when enclosed shopping centers were all the rage).



I used to live up the street and walk there in the late 70's.


----------



## SamSpade

The new theater across from Wildewood is looking better - they are paving the parking lot.

I'm really looking forward to having something better than what we've had for so long.


----------



## Super_Steve

It's opening this August. There's even a Facebook page. Here's the link: https://www.facebook.com/lexingtonexchangemovies12


----------



## birdonamission

Any rumor or word of Whole Foods coming to the area anytime soon? The one in Alexandria would only be convenient on the way home from work. Would be nice if nearby Waldorf had one.


----------



## BigBlue

birdonamission said:


> Any rumor or word of Whole Foods coming to the area anytime soon? The one in Alexandria would only be convenient on the way home from work. Would be nice if nearby Waldorf had one.




People on these forums will tell you it won't happen ,I keep hearing that it will be where the old "Stardust" was on 301 south


----------



## frequentflier

frequentflier said:


> In Saint Mary's County, a Wild Birds Unlimited store is set to open late summer/ early fall.



The lease was signed so I can now share that it will be going in the plaza where Dick's is.


----------



## Disney4845

CandaceMM said:


> Any idea of when you might be able to share the news of who else is joining the shopping center?



RD Theater opens today 7/30/15 at 7:30 pm

No other tenants yet.  I had a few that want to get in there but they don't have a layout plan.


----------



## Disney4845

frequentflier said:


> The lease was signed so I can now share that it will be going in the plaza where Dick's is.


I was wondering what happened to them.  We had shown them San Souci.


----------



## Disney4845

birdonamission said:


> Any rumor or word of Whole Foods coming to the area anytime soon? The one in Alexandria would only be convenient on the way home from work. Would be nice if nearby Waldorf had one.



Not Happening.  Here's a good article on why:

http://www.washingtonian.com/blogs/...ds-decides-if-your-neighborhood-is-worthy.php


----------



## Disney4845

Sonic Waldorf should start construction in September


----------



## Super_Steve

Charlotte Hall Taco Bell broke ground. It'll be right next to Food Lion.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

What is going in the old Corner Pets store in Leonardtown, looks like they're adding a 2nd floor onto the building also.


----------



## dave1959

luvmygdaughters said:


> What is going in the old Corner Pets store in Leonardtown, looks like they're adding a 2nd floor onto the building also.



I heard a Restaraunt , that's all I know ..


----------



## LtownTaxpayer

luvmygdaughters said:


> What is going in the old Corner Pets store in Leonardtown, looks like they're adding a 2nd floor onto the building also.



The ground floor is supposed to be a restaurant. The two upper floors will be apartments.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Wow, another restaurant?  Seems we've got plenty of places  to eat in Leonardtown now.


----------



## kwillia

luvmygdaughters said:


> Wow, another restaurant?  Seems we've got plenty of places  to eat in Leonardtown now.


I was just thinking the other day that Leonardtown Square needs a sandwich shop... somewhere you can stop to get a sub, wrap, Panini, etc.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Doesn't Big Larry's have sandwiches?  My husbands son says they're bbq sandwich and steak sub is pretty good.  Never think about that place for lunch on the weekends.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Are they still planning on a restaurant at the Wharf?


----------



## kwillia

luvmygdaughters said:


> Doesn't Big Larry's have sandwiches?  My husbands son says they're bbq sandwich and steak sub is pretty good.  Never think about that place for lunch on the weekends.


It looks like they do... http://www.biglarryscomicscafe.com/MENU.html

I'm glad you said something as I've never thought to stop in there for a sandwich.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

I haven't either.  Might try it this Friday evening.  Its First Friday this week too.


----------



## JeJeTe

I saw Leonardtown was getting a chocolate shop.


----------



## tuffenuff2

kwillia said:


> I was just thinking the other day that Leonardtown Square needs a sandwich shop... somewhere you can stop to get a sub, wrap, Panini, etc.


The coffee shop down from Cafe des artistes used to have some delicious sandwiches.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

JeJeTe said:


> I saw Leonardtown was getting a chocolate shop.



Yep, saw that yesterday, the building where the old BOE used to be I think.  On the opposite end of Ye Old Café.  I might as well give up on that diet plan.  With the Dunkin Donuts being built and the chocolate shop coming in...Its hopeless


----------



## luvmygdaughters

tuffenuff2 said:


> The coffee shop down from Cafe des artistes used to have some delicious sandwiches.



Never got a sandwich from them.  I used to bring my Dad a muffin from there when it was the Brewing Grounds.


----------



## libby

JeJeTe said:


> I saw Leonardtown was getting a chocolate shop.



Page 8
http://leonardtown.somd.com/beacon/2015_Summer.pdf


----------



## Stew

What are they building next to the Wawa on Rt. 5 south in Brandywine?


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Super_Steve said:


> Charlotte Hall Taco Bell broke ground. It'll be right next to Food Lion.



 Im not so sure that is where the Taco Bell is going that area is all drain fields for the septic system, they may be doing some work on them.  I thought it was going between the bank and Auto Zone.


----------



## libby

So it's true!

http://heritagechocolateshop.com/

https://www.facebook.com/HeritageChocolates1


----------



## Kyle

libby said:


> So it's true!
> 
> http://heritagechocolateshop.com/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/HeritageChocolates1


. 

My nephew is doing electrical work In there.


----------



## cheezgrits

Stew said:


> What are they building next to the Wawa on Rt. 5 south in Brandywine?



AAA's new building


----------



## Kinnakeet

I say stop all the building and leave the land alone,the more you build the more THEY will come and raise the crime rate and devalue your property.


----------



## Super_Steve

No, I'm not talking about that field of drains. I mean about next to the Charlotte Hall Food Lion. That'll be the Taco Bell.


----------



## dave1959

Taco Bell....

According to the site plan filed with the county, the address is 30343triangle dr, which according to the state of md property data base is between autozone and the bank.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

dave1959 said:


> Taco Bell....
> 
> According to the site plan filed with the county, the address is 30343triangle dr, which according to the state of md property data base is between autozone and the bank.



 That's right.


----------



## phobos512

Anyone notice this past week someone has been working on the "Captain Pat's Kitchen" building along 235 in Hollywood?  This place:

https://www.google.com/maps/place/T...2!3m1!1s0x89b76415b9f98e15:0xf3d74b0f8f0a8f0a


----------



## tipsymcgee

phobos512 said:


> Anyone notice this past week someone has been working on the "Captain Pat's Kitchen" building along 235 in Hollywood?  This place:
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/T...2!3m1!1s0x89b76415b9f98e15:0xf3d74b0f8f0a8f0a



The Cow and the Fish, saw the ad for their liquor license in Wednesday's enterprise.  Same folks who once ran Laurel Grove Station where Zee Best is now, and I think they may have had another place as well before that.  They have a FB page already.


----------



## sm8

I had to come check, several people were talking about the IHOP that is being built in Charlotte Hall so I wanted to see if it were true.


----------



## huntr1

sm8 said:


> I had to come check, several people were talking about the IHOP that is being built in Charlotte Hall so I wanted to see if it were true.



IHOP in Charlotte Hall?  Where?


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

IHOP was a old  rumor from years past, is probably still a  rumor.   Heres another one to start, about a month ago the wife and I were in Aldi in Brandywine.  There was a fella from management in the store, with the white shirt and tie on.  He was about to leave but was talking to what I believe was the manager of the store.   Somehow, I had my back turned bagging our groceries and I look back and my significant other was talking to the white shirt and tie guy.  She says to him why don't you build a store in Charlotte Hall, at this time I get into the conversation and start telling him about a perfect location where the new McKay's was suppose to go, saying the lot is already cleared and how the deal fell through and the lot is just sitting there empty.  I gave him all the info about who had the sign up (CMI) for construction and the exact location of the site.  He said he was going to be going through Charlotte Hall the next day on his way down to the new store at Lexington Exchange (I call it Hollywood) and said he would defiantly check out the site and all the info I had given him.   So folks if a Aldi ever comes to Charlotte Hall you can thank me.  lol


----------



## frequentflier

frequentflier said:


> In Saint Mary's County, a Wild Birds Unlimited store is set to open late summer/ early fall.



NOW OPEN!! Check them out! They are in the shopping plaza where Dick's is.


----------



## Super_Steve

Oh, between PNC Bank and AutoZone. So what's going to be put next to Food Lion then?


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Super_Steve said:


> Oh, between PNC Bank and AutoZone. So what's going to be put next to Food Lion then?



 On the Mt. Wolfe side of Food Lion, its new septic system.  On the other side going toward the (food court side) I call it that because of all the food places, there are 2 lots beside Vino's, but there is nothing happening on those lots at this time.  Then there is the big grass lot where they set up the fireworks trailer, there could be something interesting going in there but I ain't saying nothing.  lol


----------



## mudpuddle

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> On the Mt. Wolfe side of Food Lion, its new septic system.  On the other side going toward the (food court side) I call it that because of all the food places, there are 2 lots beside Vino's, but there is nothing happening on those lots at this time.  Then there is the big grass lot where they set up the fireworks trailer, there could be something interesting going in there but I ain't saying nothing.  lol



Hey, you brought it up...do you know what is going up wihere the fireworks trailer goes? Is it food related or non-food? I know you probably don[t know for sure, but rumors are kind of nice!  It's nice to dream!


----------



## sm8

dave1959 said:


> Taco Bell....
> 
> According to the site plan filed with the county, the address is 30343triangle dr, which according to the state of md property data base is between autozone and the bank.



Does anyone know if the taco bell will be one of the combo ones with KFC?


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

sm8 said:


> Does anyone know if the taco bell will be one of the combo ones with KFC?



 Im not a huge Taco Bell person but a combo with KFC would be nice.


----------



## glhs837

tipsymcgee said:


> The Cow and the Fish, saw the ad for their liquor license in Wednesday's enterprise.  Same folks who once ran Laurel Grove Station where Zee Best is now, and I think they may have had another place as well before that.  They have a FB page already.



And they were in the news for getting a liquor license, and how it's annoyed a neighbor lady. I will concur with the NL that getting in and out of there can be a bit dangerous. Mainly for folks on 235, as people seem to feel that entering a roadway where people are going 55-60 at 30 and sloooowly getting up to say 50 is no problem.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

mudpuddle said:


> Hey, you brought it up...do you know what is going up wihere the fireworks trailer goes? Is it food related or non-food? I know you probably don[t know for sure, but rumors are kind of nice!  It's nice to dream!



 Rumors can also get someone in trouble.  I will only say it might be food related and it could be beyond the rumor stage according to my source.  Ain't saying anymore lol.


----------



## Disney4845

Harris Teeter is going to be the market for the new St. Marys Marketplace shopping center.

PetValu is going into brandywine crossing


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Disney4845 said:


> Harris Teeter is going to be the market for the new St. Marys Marketplace shopping center.
> 
> PetValu is going into brandywine crossing



 Which shopping center is St. Marys Marketplace, is that the one that's suppose to be on the corner of Rt. 4 and Rt. 235 where the old trailer park was.


----------



## HorseQueen

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Which shopping center is St. Marys Marketplace, is that the one that's suppose to be on the corner of Rt. 4 and Rt. 235 where the old trailer park was.



Yes, at the corner of route 4 and 235.

http://klnbretail.propertycapsule.com/property/output/document/view/id:987/


----------



## huntr1

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Im not a huge Taco Bell person but a combo with KFC would be nice.



Popeye's probably has a no-compete clause in their contract which would keep the KFC out.


----------



## huntr1

Disney4845 said:


> Harris Teeter is going to be the market for the new St. Marys Marketplace shopping center.
> 
> PetValu is going into brandywine crossing



Any word on when ground will be broken on St Mary's Marketplace?


----------



## kom526

huntr1 said:


> Any word on when ground will be broken on St Mary's Marketplace?



Hopefully never.


----------



## huntr1

kom526 said:


> Hopefully never.



That's not going to happen.  It's already approved.


----------



## ltown81

This is a win. Originally Food Lion wanted to relocate there, and the commissioners said no.


----------



## kom526

huntr1 said:


> That's not going to happen.  It's already approved.


It wouldn't be the first time an approved project fell through. At least I do not have to travel that intersection on a daily basis. Can you say Charlie Foxtrot?


----------



## BigBlue

huntr1 said:


> That's not going to happen.  It's already approved.



The why doesn't anyone know about it?Still have real doubts it's HT.


----------



## So_what

Not a business but does anyone know when the new cell tower in Hollywood (across from the entrance to Fenwick Manor) will be active?


----------



## SamSpade

Also heard, as many here probably have, that Wildewood Shopping Center is soon to have a massive facelift, with them closing all stores from the Sears down near the TanTaztic, and building outward toward the parking lot. Vendors there have said they're supposed to be done by the end of the year.

Have not heard what is going in there, or exactly what they intend to do with all the NEW space, only that the owners are raising the rents.


----------



## huntr1

SamSpade said:


> Also heard, as many here probably have, that Wildewood Shopping Center is soon to have a massive facelift, with them closing all stores from the Sears down near the TanTaztic, and building outward toward the parking lot. Vendors there have said they're supposed to be done by the end of the year.
> 
> Have not heard what is going in there, or exactly what they intend to do with all the NEW space, only that the owners are raising the rents.



Good. That place needs a renovation. In the 13 years we've lived here, I have gone in exactly 2 of the stores in that section.  The bead place (looking for specific items for a craft project, will not be going back, can get better stuff online) and Dollar General (there are how many more of them in the area, so no loss there).


----------



## Hodr

I have purchased a few items from that Amish furniture store. Its the only one I know of around, so if anyone knows of an alternative please let me know and I will check them out.


----------



## RoseRed

huntr1 said:


> Good. That place needs a renovation. In the 13 years we've lived here, I have gone in exactly 2 of the stores in that section.  The bead place (looking for specific items for a craft project, will not be going back, can get better stuff online) and Dollar General (there are how many more of them in the area, so no loss there).


That Dollar General is very convenient for me.


Hodr said:


> I have purchased a few items from that Amish furniture store. Its the only one I know of around, so if anyone knows of an alternative please let me know and I will check them out.


I think there is one up in the Mechanicsville area by Randy's Ribs.


----------



## SamSpade

huntr1 said:


> Good. That place needs a renovation. In the 13 years we've lived here, I have gone in exactly 2 of the stores in that section.  The bead place (looking for specific items for a craft project, will not be going back, can get better stuff online) and Dollar General (there are how many more of them in the area, so no loss there).



Well, it's the closest Dollar General to me, and I go to the barber shop there also. But it IS the DG and my chiropractor I'll miss being there.

Just want to know what's going on, because it seems every shopping center falls to the same problem - owners who just want too damned much rent.


----------



## BernieP

SamSpade said:


> Also heard, as many here probably have, that Wildewood Shopping Center is soon to have a massive facelift, with them closing all stores from the Sears down near the TanTaztic, and building outward toward the parking lot. Vendors there have said they're supposed to be done by the end of the year.
> 
> Have not heard what is going in there, or exactly what they intend to do with all the NEW space, only that the owners are raising the rents.



I haven't seen or heard anything.   I don't know what "building out" would do except take out sidewalk or parking spaces.
I don't think the center is at 100% and the stores in that area don't seem to be squeezed for space, so other than a cosmetic / structural change, what is being proposed?

Oh, and rent increase is a foregone conclusion after any upgrade.


----------



## BernieP

Disney4845 said:


> Harris Teeter is going to be the market for the new St. Marys Marketplace shopping center.



Good because I heard rumor that it wasn't Food Lion that would be closed, but Giant - as a result of the merger.


----------



## glhs837

BernieP said:


> I haven't seen or heard anything.   I don't know what "building out" would do except take out sidewalk or parking spaces.
> I don't think the center is at 100% and the stores in that area don't seem to be squeezed for space, so other than a cosmetic / structural change, what is being proposed?
> 
> Oh, and rent increase is a foregone conclusion after any upgrade.





Figure bring those storefronts out to the front of Sears, you more than double the square footage of each one. Allows for a larger group of merchants who might have passed up that location simply because there isn't enough square footage for what they sell.


----------



## huntr1

glhs837 said:


> Figure bring those storefronts out to the front of Sears, you more than double the square footage of each one. Allows for a larger group of merchants who might have passed up that location simply because there isn't enough square footage for what they sell.



That's what I figured would be happening as well.


----------



## bilbur

Hodr said:


> I have purchased a few items from that Amish furniture store. Its the only one I know of around, so if anyone knows of an alternative please let me know and I will check them out.



Isn't there an Amish furniture place just north of Bruster's in Hollywood?  It is sad, I have lived here all my life and never gone in that store.  Living in a condo I don't have much room for anything anyway.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

I actually saw that they were working inside the place where the Steak in a Sack has had a sign up for 2 years in Charlotte Hall.


----------



## RoseRed

bilbur said:


> Isn't there an Amish furniture place just north of Bruster's in Hollywood?  It is sad, I have lived here all my life and never gone in that store.  Living in a condo I don't have much room for anything anyway.



If you are thinking of Thompson's, they closed a few years ago.


----------



## StadEMS3

Looks like someone's getting ready to clear trees on the lot south next to the Used Car Factory in Mechanicsville. There has been a start of a paved entrance off 235 and Old Village Rd for years there. Any insight? I hate to see Mechanicsville grow, I live pretty close to this and like my peaceful area.


----------



## dave1959

StadEMS3 said:


> Looks like someone's getting ready to clear trees on the lot south next to the Used Car Factory in Mechanicsville. There has been a start of a paved entrance off 235 and Old Village Rd for years there. Any insight? I hate to see Mechanicsville grow, I live pretty close to this and like my peaceful area.




Permit just says "site improvement "


----------



## BernieP

glhs837 said:


> Figure bring those storefronts out to the front of Sears, you more than double the square footage of each one. Allows for a larger group of merchants who might have passed up that location simply because there isn't enough square footage for what they sell.



looking at the businesses that occupy those stores now, I don't think they would want more square footage and the higher rent associated with same.   First time in a long time that that center has been close to full.   I think there are a few openings and they happen to be the larger units.


----------



## ferdberfel

I heard that a Peets is going in the old 7-11 building next to Blue Wind. Finally, good coffee!


----------



## CleanTheSlateInSMC

ferdberfel said:


> I heard that a Peets is going in the old 7-11 building next to Blue Wind. Finally, good coffee!



...and Blue Wind loses their overflow parking. Yikes!


----------



## RoseRed

ferdberfel said:


> I heard that a Peets is going in the old 7-11 building next to Blue Wind. Finally, good coffee!



That's odd.  Blue Wind started selling Peet's coffees this morning.


----------



## ltown81

Maybe whoever owns Blue Wind is opening a Peets in the other building? Just a guess. 



RoseRed said:


> That's odd.  Blue Wind started selling Peet's coffees this morning.


----------



## sm8

Is a dollar General being built in leonardtown?


----------



## ltown81

If you are talking about across from Academy Hills on 5, that is Hampton's apartment project. They are putting 100 apartments in two massive buildings, and the only entrance and exit is the one across from Academy Hills with no light.


----------



## tuffenuff2

sm8 said:


> Is a dollar General being built in leonardtown?



Yes. At the corner with route 234-Budds Creek road.


----------



## stgislander

On the flip side, my wife stopped in at A&W/Long John Silver's last night.  The cashier said that this Sunday, Dec 20th, was going to be their last day open.


----------



## BernieP

CleanTheSlateInSMC said:


> ...and Blue Wind loses their overflow parking. Yikes!



well it should have been Blue Winds responsibility to provide for their own parking, typically that's part of the permitting process.


----------



## BernieP

ltown81 said:


> If you are talking about across from Academy Hills on 5, that is Hampton's apartment project. They are putting 100 apartments in two massive buildings, and the only entrance and exit is the one across from Academy Hills with no light.



Oh, there will be a light there, bet your bottom dollar on that (the developer will see to it).  
Which in turn will make access to Ryken difficult when northbound 5 backs up at the new light


----------



## huntr1

Where is there an A&W/LJS?


----------



## huntr1

BernieP said:


> Oh, there will be a light there, bet your bottom dollar on that (the developer will see to it).
> Which in turn will make access to Ryken difficult when northbound 5 backs up at the new light



Heaven FORBID somebody should be inconvenienced by traffic! OH THE HORRORS! How DARE they have to wait a whole 30 seconds to cross a busy road.


----------



## GWguy

I've heard from a good source that the old bank on the corner of MacArthur Blvd and Rt 235 is going to become a Krispy Kreme.

Talk about traffic jams.


----------



## stgislander

huntr1 said:


> Where is there an A&W/LJS?



Great Mills Road next to the KFC.


----------



## Stew

Is Carolina Kitchen still coming to Brandywine?


----------



## tipsymcgee

Saw the Sonic being worked on in North Waldorf near Pinefield, next to the McDonald's.  The Super-Walmart at that location must be on hold or in appeals process for now.  Some Hughesville folks trying to cash in on the college property by getting their zoning changed from agricultural to commercial neighborhood, as I'm sure some retail will follow the college there possibly.


----------



## somdfunguy

GWguy said:


> I've heard from a good source that the old bank on the corner of MacArthur Blvd and Rt 235 is going to become a Krispy Kreme.
> 
> Talk about traffic jams.



ehh, you guys need a sugar shack donuts


----------



## dave1959

sm8 said:


> Is a dollar General being built in leonardtown?


  yes


----------



## Dakota

This county really doesn't need another fricken dollar store or a Chinese restaurant.


----------



## ltown81

Dakota said:


> This county really doesn't need another fricken dollar store or a Chinese restaurant.



As much as it pains me to say it, they would not built it if there was not demand...


----------



## huntr1

stgislander said:


> Great Mills Road next to the KFC.



Thanks. I never travel that section of GMR, maybe 10 times in 13 years, so I forgot about it.


----------



## huntr1

tipsymcgee said:


> Some Hughesville folks trying to cash in on the college property by getting their zoning changed from agricultural to commercial neighborhood, as I'm sure some retail will follow the college there possibly.


Not if the stupid "Preserve Hughesville" people have anything to say about it. Those stupid people are the reason that "downtown" Hughesville is DEAD. The only business that is thriving there is HD. Of course, due to their killing of the "village", the HD owner has been able to buy up the entire place.


----------



## Disney4845

So far no other tenants.  working on a restaurant for out front but the deal died. 





CandaceMM said:


> Any idea of when you might be able to share the news of who else is joining the shopping center?


----------



## Disney4845

Don't expect any malls to be built in this area ever again.  Malls are out and town centers are in now. 





zar said:


> So is a mall ever going to happen in CC/SMC ?


----------



## Disney4845

That was when Peterson owned the property.  They got into the national harbor development and forgot about doing anything with that property.  Meanwhile waldorf marketplace was built.  LA fitness was supposed to go on that property as well.  It was sold to another group now.  No plans for it currently.  Whole foods is not interested the area.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Brewsters coming to Waldorf, in the St. Charles Town Center across from the mall.  Signs are up on the building, its not far from Little Ceasars Pizza.


----------



## Disney4845

I thought they were there and then closed up.  





OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Brewsters coming to Waldorf, in the St. Charles Town Center across from the mall.  Signs are up on the building, its not far from Little Ceasars Pizza.


----------



## Disney4845

yes that is true. 





GWguy said:


> I've heard from a good source that the old bank on the corner of MacArthur Blvd and Rt 235 is going to become a Krispy Kreme.
> 
> Talk about traffic jams.


----------



## Disney4845

The landlord said they have been very quiet and have not seen much activity.   They have a feeling that they will back out.  Still watching for progress. 





Stew said:


> Is Carolina Kitchen still coming to Brandywine?


----------



## Disney4845

I already have property listed next to the college for mixed use.  Not a lot of activity.





tipsymcgee said:


> Saw the Sonic being worked on in North Waldorf near Pinefield, next to the McDonald's.  The Super-Walmart at that location must be on hold or in appeals process for now.  Some Hughesville folks trying to cash in on the college property by getting their zoning changed from agricultural to commercial neighborhood, as I'm sure some retail will follow the college there possibly.


----------



## SamSpade

Do you think anyone will buy Lenny's?

Or bulldoze it down to put a road back to the new shopping center?


----------



## John Z

Disney4845 said:


> I thought they were there and then closed up.



That was *another* ice cream place.  Meadows.


----------



## Disney4845

Bollywood Masala and Spoons Korean and American BBQ are coming soon Rosewick Crossing Shopping Center in La Plata

9 round fitness and Smoothie king are the first tenants to sign at the former American hardware building in Waldorf 2875 Crain highway.  Should open in spring.


----------



## Disney4845

so many ice cream places I got confused.  





John Z said:


> That was *another* ice cream place.  Meadows.


----------



## Disney4845

Not the same people who own the center.  Different user.





SamSpade said:


> Do you think anyone will buy Lenny's?
> 
> Or bulldoze it down to put a road back to the new shopping center?


----------



## Disney4845

The Hughesville business alliance is working on fixing the area.  Hopefully we will see some results.





huntr1 said:


> Not if the stupid "Preserve Hughesville" people have anything to say about it. Those stupid people are the reason that "downtown" Hughesville is DEAD. The only business that is thriving there is HD. Of course, due to their killing of the "village", the HD owner has been able to buy up the entire place.


----------



## John Z

Disney4845 said:


> so many ice cream places I got confused.



There was (is?) also Menchies.  Not sure I ever went there.  Then Maggie Moos, is *that* still there?  I guess I don't frequent enough ice cream/frogurt establishments.


----------



## belvak

SamSpade said:


> Do you think anyone will buy Lenny's?
> 
> Or bulldoze it down to put a road back to the new shopping center?



I think Lenny's would be a good spot for Linda's Cafe to move to!


----------



## paxnewbie

Speaking of new businesses, has anyone been to the chocolate shop in Leonaardtown?


----------



## GWguy

belvak said:


> I think Lenny's would be a good spot for Linda's Cafe to move to!



Hmm.  Interesting thought.


----------



## RoseRed

huntr1 said:


> Not if the stupid "Preserve Hughesville" people have anything to say about it. Those stupid people are the reason that "downtown" Hughesville is DEAD. The only business that is thriving there is HD. Of course, due to their killing of the "village", the HD owner has been able to buy up the entire place.



New owner took over December 1st.  http://www.thebaynet.com/articles/1215/ridinginstylelocaldealershipchangeshands.html


----------



## huntr1

RoseRed said:


> New owner took over December 1st.  http://www.thebaynet.com/articles/1215/ridinginstylelocaldealershipchangeshands.html


I did not know he sold AAHD. I knew he sold the HD Washington and Clinton Cycles operations last year.


----------



## huntr1

Disney4845 said:


> That was when Peterson owned the property.  They got into the national harbor development and forgot about doing anything with that property.  Meanwhile waldorf marketplace was built.  LA fitness was supposed to go on that property as well.  It was sold to another group now.  No plans for it currently.  Whole foods is not interested the area.



What property are you talking about?


----------



## terbear1225

paxnewbie said:


> Speaking of new businesses, has anyone been to the chocolate shop in Leonaardtown?



We were there the night of the tree lighting. Was too packed at the time to get a real sense of the place but it seems like a cool place. Reminded me of a place in Niagara Falls that we really like.


----------



## Disney4845

The former stardust property 





huntr1 said:


> What property are you talking about?


----------



## Disney4845

Firehouse subs, 9 round fitness and smoothie king all going into the former American hardware in Waldorf.

Recovery centers of america is taking over an old property in waldorf to build a 90,000 sf facility.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Firehouse Subs also going in Prince Frederick.   Where did the National Guard, buy land for the new complex that's coming in the White Plains/Waldorf area?  I remember reading the news release but don't remember where it said they were going to build.   The old property that Recovery Centers taking over is it the old Change Point place on Billngsyley  Rd.?


----------



## Disney4845

The army bought land on 227 where the fusion farm is at fox tail place.  You can see where the weeds grow higher.  Yes the RCA bought changing point.


----------



## Bird Dog

I saw on Facebook...Stage Deli on Great Mills Rd........or is that old news?


----------



## SoMdDude

Disney4845 said:


> I thought they were there and then closed up.




No that was a different place that sold custard, and it was amazing! Meadows ... they just didnt do alot of  business sadly, was very sad to see it go


----------



## catlingirl

I read in the paper that the theater in Prince Frederick will be renovated. It said there will be reclining seats and other stuff.


----------



## MDGator

Anyone hear that several southern MD area Chipotles are closing?  Some kind of connection to the recent food scares?


----------



## sparkyaclown

MDGator said:


> Anyone hear that several southern MD area Chipotles are closing?  Some kind of connection to the recent food scares?



What I heard is that they will all be closing for a day to go through some kind of food handling training that is connected to the recent food scares.


----------



## itsbob

GWguy said:


> I've heard from a good source that the old bank on the corner of MacArthur Blvd and Rt 235 is going to become a Krispy Kreme.
> 
> Talk about traffic jams.



Or traffic jellies.... or traffic cruellers..


----------



## itsbob

SamSpade said:


> Do you think anyone will buy Lenny's?
> 
> Or bulldoze it down to put a road back to the new shopping center?



Somebody will buy it, bulldoze v clean it, and build another franchise eatery in its place..


----------



## kickstand

sparkyaclown said:


> What I heard is that they will all be closing for a day to go through some kind of food handling training that is connected to the recent food scares.



http://money.cnn.com/2016/01/15/news/companies/chipotle-food-safety-meeting/


----------



## BigBlue

Disney4845 said:


> Firehouse subs.



Yesssssssss!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

MDGator said:


> Anyone hear that several southern MD area Chipotles are closing?  Some kind of connection to the recent food scares?



Not sure how many there are in SoMD, but the one they are building one in Prince Frederick scheduled to open in March I believe.


----------



## BernieP

itsbob said:


> Somebody will buy it, bulldoze v clean it, and build another franchise eatery in its place..



The first 2 parts of that statement wouldn't surprise me, but as far as building something else, they may not be able to get a permit to build anything of size there.   
They would probably require a better parking lot, with sufficient spaces as they would be covered under new zoning rules.

To the original question, I don't think they could get a road into Lexington Exchange from there - the quarry operations may have the blocked off.


----------



## BigBlue

Sonic has open in Waldorf and it's packed!


----------



## SoMdDude

BigBlue said:


> Sonic has open in Waldorf and it's packed!




Duh! Most people have had sonic, and everyone always has to rush to the new spot in town (any town) which I think is moronic, you know its going to be busy, whats the rush lol SMDH


----------



## littlelady

SoMdDude said:


> Duh! Most people have had sonic, and everyone always has to rush to the new spot in town (any town) which I think is moronic, you know its going to be busy, whats the rush lol SMDH



Dude!


----------



## calvcopf

BigBlue said:


> Sonic has open in Waldorf and it's packed!


I have never really liked any food from Sonic. They opened one in my hometown 10+ years ago and it only lasted about 5 years before it closed. 
But maybe they have improved their food since then, IDK?


----------



## libertytyranny

Bollywood is moving to Lenny's. I thinkt hey are incorporating a taphouse type feel as well. i think its going to be really nice.


----------



## Radiant1

calvcopf said:


> I have never really liked any food from Sonic. They opened one in my hometown 10+ years ago and it only lasted about 5 years before it closed.
> But maybe they have improved their food since then, IDK?



No, they haven't. I might go to Sonic for ice cream or a Cherry Limeade, but never the food.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Radiant1 said:


> No, they haven't. I might go to Sonic for ice cream or a Cherry Limeade, but never the food.



That's their hook, isn't it? Burgers are just so they can be called a "burger joint"?


----------



## Gilligan

libertytyranny said:


> Bollywood is moving to Lenny's. I thinkt hey are incorporating a taphouse type feel as well. i think its going to be really nice.



That's going to be quite a change from their current location!...in many respects.


----------



## somdfunguy

libertytyranny said:


> Bollywood is moving to Lenny's. I thinkt hey are incorporating a taphouse type feel as well. i think its going to be really nice.



thats great, one of the very few places i miss. sonny always ensured a good time.


----------



## vince77

Sports Authority closing in Waldorf.

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/sports-authority-announced-shutter-140-195028588.html


----------



## vince77

Sports Authority closing in Waldorf.

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/sports-authority-announced-shutter-140-195028588.html


----------



## Riddler

Does anyone know what they are building behind the old Friendly Tavern in Great Mills.  Looks like they are building a foundation for something fairly large.


----------



## koan00

Riddler said:


> Does anyone know what they are building behind the old Friendly Tavern in Great Mills.  Looks like they are building a foundation for something fairly large.


Not sure, this article provides some info, but isn't too clear: http://lexleader.net/37287-2/


----------



## wddolson

Jimmy Johns is coming to Lexington Park in the shopping center with Kohls and Buffalo Wild Wings


----------



## BernieP

koan00 said:


> Not sure, this article provides some info, but isn't too clear: http://lexleader.net/37287-2/



What kind of fool makes this stuff up?


> It might be that the redevelopment can add more reasons to just pull off, pause a bit, and avoid the traffic altogether. Those of us passing through will be watching!



It seems to me that "redevelopment" should happen AFTER SHA gets around to figuring out how they are gong to fix the traffic bottleneck.
Not add another driveway at the intersection to complicate matters.

This is why this county / state is so F'd up.   Guaranteed, some good ole boy has his hand in this and when SHA gets around to fixing the problem, they will pocket even more money for the right of way.  Networking.


----------



## glhs837

BernieP said:


> What kind of fool makes this stuff up?
> 
> 
> It seems to me that "redevelopment" should happen AFTER SHA gets around to figuring out how they are gong to fix the traffic bottleneck.
> Not add another driveway at the intersection to complicate matters.
> 
> This is why this county / state is so F'd up.   Guaranteed, some good ole boy has his hand in this and when SHA gets around to fixing the problem, they will pocket even more money for the right of way.  Networking.




Says it was posted by the Great Mills Trading Post. And there's this sentence... 


" Today Ebby’s Finishing Touches, a unique interior design firm, operates from the original Friendly Tavern building at the southeast corner of Route 5 and Indian Bridge Road." 

Which indicates that they will be moving in. Building seems too big for that, maybe it's Also going to be a new headquarters building for the Trading Post. So, why the hell did the article ramble on about the traffic? Simple, if the Trading Post and that business that's in the Friendly Tavern move in, then those buildings can contribute space that's needed to build out the road.


----------



## Gilligan

glhs837 said:


> Says it was posted by the Great Mills Trading Post. And there's this sentence...
> 
> 
> " Today Ebby’s Finishing Touches, a unique interior design firm, operates from the original Friendly Tavern building at the southeast corner of Route 5 and Indian Bridge Road."
> 
> .



I figured that Ebby's had to have something to do with it. Good company...I've received good service and good products from them. So I'm not surprised that they are expanding to a better space.


----------



## koan00

glhs837 said:


> Says it was posted by the Great Mills Trading Post. And there's this sentence...
> 
> 
> " Today Ebby’s Finishing Touches, a unique interior design firm, operates from the original Friendly Tavern building at the southeast corner of Route 5 and Indian Bridge Road."
> 
> Which indicates that they will be moving in. Building seems too big for that, maybe it's Also going to be a new headquarters building for the Trading Post. So, why the hell did the article ramble on about the traffic? Simple, if the Trading Post and that business that's in the Friendly Tavern move in, then those buildings can contribute space that's needed to build out the road.


It's going to a be Spin (Bicycle) fitness center called "Salt Cycle Studio": https://www.facebook.com/Salt-Cycle-Studio-1564581557186162/?fref=nf


----------



## BernieP

I don't care if they move it back, there is still gong to be a parking lot and access right at the intersection.   Seems odd to go forward with a project that would add further to the congestion at a place where the SHA is looking for cheap ways to resolve the problem.


----------



## glhs837

BernieP said:


> I don't care if they move it back, there is still gong to be a parking lot and access right at the intersection.   Seems odd to go forward with a project that would add further to the congestion at a place where the SHA is looking for cheap ways to resolve the problem.



The problem there is more lanes than access, I think.


----------



## SoMdDude

libertytyranny said:


> Bollywood is moving to Lenny's. I thinkt hey are incorporating a taphouse type feel as well. i think its going to be really nice.




They better build a much bigger cooler for the kegs then! And add lots of taps, Cause Lennys keg cooler was tiny (they used to be one of my accounts for my old job) (in the beer biz)


----------



## huntr1

I see that there is a new sign up for the Charlotte Hall Station. Maybe it's gaining traction?

Is something replacing the junk tractor man at the Charlotte Hall market? I will miss stopping in to get parts for my mowers from him.

Any word on what is going in on the property next to the market?


----------



## Roman

I heard not long ago, that Harbor Freight was going in to the old K-Mart in St. Mary's County. Any merit to that?


----------



## BernieP

glhs837 said:


> The problem there is more lanes than access, I think.



Talk was that they would widen the bridge and add lanes up to a new intersection with Indian Bridge / Flat Iron Roads.
The idea was to move the choke point further north - which I'm not sure how that solves the problem.
IMHO, giving Great Mills Rd 2 right turn lanes, into one "merged" lane wasn't such a bright idea to began with - what could possibly go wrong with that, eh?
But they were talking about cutting off that cut through road next to the Sheetz and widening RT 5, including the bridge.

The best plan was taking Pegg Rd out to Rt 5.   That would move some of the traffic off GMR and ease the problem at the bottle neck.


----------



## glhs837

BernieP said:


> Talk was that they would widen the bridge and add lanes up to a new intersection with Indian Bridge / Flat Iron Roads.
> The idea was to move the choke point further north - which I'm not sure how that solves the problem.
> IMHO, giving Great Mills Rd 2 right turn lanes, into one "merged" lane wasn't such a bright idea to began with - what could possibly go wrong with that, eh?
> But they were talking about cutting off that cut through road next to the Sheetz and widening RT 5, including the bridge.
> 
> The best plan was taking Pegg Rd out to Rt 5.   That would move some of the traffic off GMR and ease the problem at the bottle neck.



Yep, the farther up from the intersection you can move the merge point for those two lanes the better it is for the intersection, I think. I think two lanes should extend up to Callaway, and past the shopping center. Lengthen that dedicated right turn lane to soak up some of the folks heading down Gilligans way. I think the Pegg Road extension to 5 is still in the works, and was supposed to hit 5 right there in Callaway.


----------



## BernieP

glhs837 said:


> Yep, the farther up from the intersection you can move the merge point for those two lanes the better it is for the intersection, I think. I think two lanes should extend up to Callaway, and past the shopping center. Lengthen that dedicated right turn lane to soak up some of the folks heading down Gilligans way. I think the Pegg Road extension to 5 is still in the works, and was supposed to hit 5 right there in Callaway.



I thought they said Pegg Rd was killed???
God help us if there is an emergency and we need to evacuate


----------



## glhs837

BernieP said:


> I thought they said Pegg Rd was killed???
> God help us if there is an emergency and we need to evacuate



Don't recall that. Unless Gilligan build some giant fighting mecha that goes haywire, our need to evacuate is slim, I'm okay with that level of risk  Oh, and the wifes Trailhawk can get us overland around all your surface road dwellers


----------



## GWguy

Roman said:


> I heard not long ago, that Harbor Freight was going in to the old K-Mart in St. Mary's County. Any merit to that?



Uh oh...  bad idea....


----------



## DoWhat

GWguy said:


> Uh oh...  bad idea....



Why?
Would you spend too much of that retirement check?

I have never been in one. Is the product quality good?


----------



## GWguy

DoWhat said:


> Why?
> Would you spend too much of that retirement check?
> 
> I have never been in one. Is the product quality good?



They have low cost tools that are hit/miss with quality.  But the cost is so low that it doesn't matter if you burn up a tool.  Great for when you need a tool, don't plan on using it more than a few times.  Low cost saw blades, $15 18volt drills, etc.

I got a 12" compound sliding miter saw with laser for $135.  Thought I'd need one, turns out I didn't.  Still in the box.


----------



## glhs837

Yep, need a wrench to bend into a pretzl, or a socket you need to grind down to half depth? Bought my motorcycle chock there.


----------



## BigBlue

Watch out for a new influx of semi rumors about "new grocery stores" in the area.Giant and Food Lion must sell some stores in this area due to the merger of both parent companies ,Giants for sure are Accokeek and LaPlata and Food Lions in Upper Marlboro and on RT 5 in Waldorf .FTC rules say they must be sold to like companies ,meaning no Whole Foods or Wegman's or Trader Joe's or Aldi's more like a Publix,Harris Teeter or Safeway.


----------



## SoMdDude

BigBlue said:


> Watch out for a new influx of semi rumors about "new grocery stores" in the area.Giant and Food Lion must sell some stores in this area due to the merger of both parent companies ,Giants for sure are Accokeek and LaPlata and Food Lions in Upper Marlboro and on RT 5 in Waldorf .FTC rules say they must be sold to like companies ,meaning no Whole Foods or Wegman's or Trader Joe's or Aldi's more like a Publix,Harris Teeter or Safeway.




I live 1 mile from the Accokeek Giant, woman we know well that works there told us last saturday about it closing... we are bummed cause it was so close to us, but it wont happen until june/july she said. She doesnt know who is buying the store 


How is a whole foods or wegmans or trader joes NOT like giant? they are all grocery stores lol I hope it doesnt turn into a harris teeter, while they are nice, too expensive


----------



## BigBlue

SoMdDude said:


> I live 1 mile from the Accokeek Giant, woman we know well that works there told us last saturday about it closing... we are bummed cause it was so close to us, but it wont happen until june/july she said. She doesnt know who is buying the store
> 
> 
> How is a whole foods or wegmans or trader joes NOT like giant? they are all grocery stores lol I hope it doesnt turn into a harris teeter, while they are nice, too expensive



This is all the FTC, WF, Wegmans,Trader Joe's are considered "specialty stores".Shoppers is considered a discount store,Aldi and Walmart are considered case stores.This pretty much leaves as I said Publix's , Safeway and Harris Teeter. As for the Giant if none of them buy it .it stays open and the FTC comes up with another list and if that doesn't work ....all stores stay where they are.(and open)Make sense, hell no but those are the rules.


----------



## SoMdDude

BigBlue said:


> This is all the FTC, WF, Wegmans,Trader Joe's are considered "specialty stores".Shoppers is considered a discount store,Aldi and Walmart are considered case stores.This pretty much leaves as I said Publix's , Safeway and Harris Teeter. As for the Giant if none of them buy it .it stays open and the FTC comes up with another list and if that doesn't work ....all stores stay where they are.(and open)Make sense, hell no but those are the rules.




Gotcha, well I havent heard about Publix coming to maryland, I saw mention of northern va... now that would be awesome... have been to them in florida in the past


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

huntr1 said:


> I see that there is a new sign up for the Charlotte Hall Station. Maybe it's gaining traction?
> 
> Is something replacing the junk tractor man at the Charlotte Hall market? I will miss stopping in to get parts for my mowers from him.
> 
> Any word on what is going in on the property next to the market?


 
 I saw the new sign, I stopped to look at it and it still has a McKays storefront on the buildings in the picture.  Also in the past week or so they have been doing perc test's on the property directly behind Subway that goes from Three Notch Rd all the way back to Charlotte Hall Rd., and also the piece of property that goes from Three Notch to Charlotte Hall Rd. that use to have the big ole Burch house that totally burned up several years ago.


----------



## Bird Dog

BigBlue said:


> This is all the FTC, WF, Wegmans,Trader Joe's are considered "specialty stores".Shoppers is considered a discount store,Aldi and Walmart are considered case stores.This pretty much leaves as I said Publix's , Safeway and Harris Teeter. As for the Giant if none of them buy it .it stays open and the FTC comes up with another list and if that doesn't work ....all stores stay where they are.(and open)Make sense, hell no but those are the rules.



BS.....
It's all a Union trade off. No non-Union stores. It's not FTC rules. Union rules.


http://www.ufcw400.org/category/employers/giant/


----------



## BernieP

I think it's been mentioned here before, there are two different Giant chains.   They may look alike, but they are not the same.   Not sure where and how they forked off.   All I know is that your "bonus" card doesn't work across the corporate boundary.


----------



## Merlin

BigBlue said:


> Watch out for a new influx of semi rumors about "new grocery stores" in the area.Giant and Food Lion must sell some stores in this area due to the merger of both parent companies ,Giants for sure are Accokeek and LaPlata and Food Lions in Upper Marlboro and on RT 5 in Waldorf .FTC rules say they must be sold to like companies ,meaning no Whole Foods or Wegman's or Trader Joe's or Aldi's more like a Publix,Harris Teeter or Safeway.



List of stores being sold:  http://best-met.com/news/ahold-delh...merger-83-u-s-supermarkets-reportedly-sale/2/


----------



## BernieP

Merlin said:


> List of stores being sold:  http://best-met.com/news/ahold-delh...merger-83-u-s-supermarkets-reportedly-sale/2/



of the 4 stores in the lower end of St. Mary's you would think they would keep St. Mary's Square and Callaway since they don't have a competitor next door.
I won't argue the one in the park is something of a schiat show, but what other grocery store is in the area.   
Why not keep at least one of those and close Leonardtown (the one next to McKay's super sized store).

Not sure if the Giant in First Colony is Landover and unionized?


----------



## stgislander

BernieP said:


> of the 4 stores in the lower end of St. Mary's you would think they would keep St. Mary's Square and Callaway since they don't have a competitor next door.
> I won't argue the one in the park is something of a schiat show, but what other grocery store is in the area.
> Why not keep at least one of those and close Leonardtown (the one next to McKay's super sized store).



I can't imagine losing the FL in Callaway, especially now since the McKay's on GMR closed.  I'll drive up to Leonardtown before going over to Rt235.


----------



## DoWhat

stgislander said:


> I can't imagine losing the FL in Callaway,.



That would suck.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> I can't imagine losing the FL in Callaway, especially now since the McKay's on GMR closed.  I'll drive up to Leonardtown before going over to Rt235.



That's what I was thinking..what store(s) does the Callaway location "overlap"?

Well...we always got Dents.


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> That's what I was thinking..what store(s) does the Callaway location "overlap"?
> 
> Well...we always got Dents.



If they close FL, that whole shopping center will fold.  Beacon Liquors isn't going to keep it open.


----------



## BernieP

stgislander said:


> I can't imagine losing the FL in Callaway, especially now since the McKay's on GMR closed.  I'll drive up to Leonardtown before going over to Rt235.


The only thing I can think of is they looked at the business all 4 stores were doing and picked the one that was the most profitable - without regard to the geography of the county.
You would think someone would look at the area and see that a good section of the county doesn't have a full service grocery store.


----------



## BlueSunday

Bird Dog said:


> BS.....
> It's all a Union trade off. No non-Union stores. It's not FTC rules. Union rules.
> 
> 
> http://www.ufcw400.org/category/employers/giant/



All the Giants in So. Maryland that are to close are Union.


----------



## Bird Dog

BlueSunday said:


> All the Giants in So. Maryland that are to close are Union.



Giants have alway been Union. Thats why they are broke and can't compete, hence closing stores. Thats also why they do not want non-union stores replacing them, not some FTC mandate.......its a Union mandate for the merger to protect Union jobs.

I just don't know how the government is going to tell a landlord he cannot rent to a grocery store if its non-union. We will see how that works.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> If they close FL, that whole shopping center will fold.  Beacon Liquors isn't going to keep it open.



True that. Look at all the vacancies across the street in Greg's property too.


----------



## BlueSunday

Bird Dog said:


> Giants have alway been Union. Thats why they are broke and can't compete, hence closing stores. Thats also why they do not want non-union stores replacing them, not some FTC mandate.......its a Union mandate for the merger to protect Union jobs.
> 
> I just don't know how the government is going to tell a landlord he cannot rent to a grocery store if its non-union. We will see how that works.



The store in VA are not Union.The FTC has ruled due to the merger between Royal Ahold(Giant,Stop and Shop) and Delhaize(Food Lion) there must be store divestitures the FTC comes up with the list not the companies and certainly not Unions.

http://supermarketnews.com/ahold-delhaize-merger



Seems you are incorrect about someone being broke all so.


http://www.reuters.com/article/delhaize-group-ma-ahold-idUSL8N0ZA0HV20150624


----------



## Bird Dog

BlueSunday said:


> The store in VA are not Union.The FTC has ruled due to the merger between Royal Ahold(Giant,Stop and Shop) and Delhaize(Food Lion) there must be store divestitures the FTC comes up with the list not the companies and certainly not Unions.
> 
> http://supermarketnews.com/ahold-delhaize-merger
> 
> 
> Seems you are incorrect about someone being broke all so.
> 
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/delhaize-group-ma-ahold-idUSL8N0ZA0HV20150624



Virginia is a "Right to work" state. No Unions.
BlueBalls stated that the FTC is requiring Maryland stores that close/divesited must be of a certain type i.e. Union. The FTC does not do that.
Ahold is not broke, Giant Food is because of high labor costs and union rules. That is why they are being sold, otherwise they would go out of business just like all of the other Union business that they choke to death.


----------



## BlueSunday

Bird Dog said:


> Virginia is a "Right to work" state. No Unions.
> BlueBalls stated that the FTC is requiring Maryland stores that close/divesited must be of a certain type i.e. Union. The FTC does not do that.
> Ahold is not broke, Giant Food is because of high labor costs and union rules. That is why they are being sold, otherwise they would go out of business just like all of the other Union business that they choke to death.





The OP made no such mention that stores sold must be either Union or not.Please look at the links and you will see you are incorrect.Giant is the number one Grocery retailer in the Washington/Baltimore area.


----------



## TimTheToolMan

BernieP said:


> I think it's been mentioned here before, there are two different Giant chains.   They may look alike, but they are not the same.   Not sure where and how they forked off.   All I know is that your "bonus" card doesn't work across the corporate boundary.



I know there are two Giant chains in the Mid-Atlantic, there is Giant of Landover that is the one we know in the Washington-Baltimore area.  Thee is also Giant - Carlisle in Pennsylvania.  Both are owned by Ahold.


----------



## Bird Dog

BlueSunday said:


> The OP made no such mention that stores sold must be either Union or not.Please look at the links and you will see you are incorrect.Giant is the number one Grocery retailer in the Washington/Baltimore area.



First....not the OP
Second...stating certain "rules" dictate which stores can fill the closed stores, false. Need link
Third ..Giant may be the largest, but because of the Union parasites they are going out of business and have to be sold....
Fourth...unions can't tell a landlord who they cannot rent to....
Fifth ....The UFCW is going to die.....a slow painful death....good riddence


----------



## PrchJrkr

BlueSunday said:


> all so.


----------



## PrchJrkr

BlueSunday said:


> The OP made no such mention that stores sold must be either Union or not.Please look at the links and you will see you are incorrect.Giant is the number one Grocery retailer in the Washington/Baltimore area.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

http://www.baltimoresun.com/business/bs-bz-giant-food-lion-merger-20150624-12-story.html


----------



## Bird Dog

NorthBeachPerso said:


> http://www.baltimoresun.com/business/bs-bz-giant-food-lion-merger-20150624-12-story.html



Old news..June 24, 2015


----------



## BlueSunday

NorthBeachPerso said:


> http://www.baltimoresun.com/business/bs-bz-giant-food-lion-merger-20150624-12-story.html



I posted links but the poster refuse's to read the facts in the links which are nether pro or anti Union.Giant isn't close to "going out of business" as the poster attests too.



Here I will post another link that shows it has been done before.



https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/pre...sons-safeway-sell-168-stores-condition-merger


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

Bird Dog said:


> Old news..June 24, 2015



It was the most recent I could find dealing with the merger itself.



BlueSunday said:


> I posted links but the poster refuse's to read the facts in the links which are nether pro or anti Union.Giant isn't close to "going out of business" as the poster attests too.
> 
> 
> Here I will post another link that shows it has been done before.
> 
> https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/pre...sons-safeway-sell-168-stores-condition-merger



The anti-union sentiments are astounding sometimes.

Anyone who thought that the merged company wouldn't close stores, especially when they were in close proximity like in Prince Frederick, doesn't understand how businesses operate sometimes.

It was the same when Exxon and Mobil merged a few years ago, the combined company had to divest itself of some locations because of anti-trust and competition regulations.

And companies, any company no matter what it does, close underperforming facilities every week.


----------



## Bird Dog

I





BlueSunday said:


> I posted links but the poster refuse's to read the facts in the links which are nether pro or anti Union.Giant isn't close to "going out of business" as the poster attests too.
> 
> 
> 
> Here I will post another link that shows it has been done before.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/pre...sons-safeway-sell-168-stores-condition-merger



No mention of Giant and Food Lion. Wrong article I guess, or you didn't read it.


----------



## BlueSunday

Bird Dog said:


> I
> 
> No mention of Giant and Food Lion. Wrong article I guess, or you didn't read it.



I didn't say it did,I said it had been done before and link the article to show the facts.Just trying to explain the business world to you .


----------



## Bird Dog

BlueSunday said:


> I didn't say it did,I said it had been done before and link the article to show the facts.Just trying to explain the business world to you .



Where is the link that the FTC is demanding only certain stores can occupy closed Food Lions and Giants?

That's the post I called Blueballs out on. Hmmmmmm BlueSunday/BigBlue, pro Union, posts late at night.......
Your grammar, spelling and typing are much better though. So are you his new MPD helper?

PS.   I'm pretty good on the business world. I don't need a Union lacky to explain it to me


----------



## kom526

Pho Saigon is out and done. A new restaurant by a familiar face will be reopening it soon.


----------



## RoseRed

kom526 said:


> Pho Saigon is out and done. A new restaurant by a familiar face will be reopening it soon.



Perkins?


----------



## SamSpade

RoseRed said:


> Perkins?



You know what? That is still the perfect place for a Perkins/Denny's/Friendly's type of restaurant. Too bad no one's tried it in years.


----------



## sm8

kom526 said:


> Pho Saigon is out and done. A new restaurant by a familiar face will be reopening it soon.



Arizona Pizza?????????


----------



## BlueSunday

Bird Dog said:


> Where is the link that the FTC is demanding only certain stores can occupy closed Food Lions and Giants?
> 
> That's the post I called Blueballs out on. Hmmmmmm BlueSunday/BigBlue, pro Union, posts late at night.......
> Your grammar, spelling and typing are much better though. So are you his new MPD helper?
> 
> PS.   I'm pretty good on the business world. I don't need a Union lacky to explain it to me




I have no idea what it is you are talking about.I posted two links to articles showing how the FTC has made companies that merge divest some of their holdings this is common knowledge in the business world except you seem not to want to understand it.

There is no mention of Giant Food/Food Lion but it might help you in your understanding of the situation.

http://www.encyclopedia.com/topic/Acquisitions_and_mergers.aspx

https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/media-resources/mergers-and-competition/merger-review


----------



## RoseRed

SamSpade said:


> You know what? That is still the perfect place for a Perkins/Denny's/Friendly's type of restaurant. Too bad no one's tried it in years.



It used to be the place to go after Nokelby's closed in Wildewood, too.


----------



## vraiblonde

kom526 said:


> Pho Saigon is out and done. A new restaurant by a familiar face will be reopening it soon.



Sorry to lose Pho Saigon - they were my go-to and the food was incredible.


----------



## Bird Dog

BlueSunday said:


> I have no idea what it is you are talking about.I posted two links to articles showing how the FTC has made companies that merge divest some of their holdings this is common knowledge in the business world except you seem not to want to understand it.
> 
> There is no mention of Giant Food/Food Lion but it might help you in your understanding of the situation.
> 
> http://www.encyclopedia.com/topic/Acquisitions_and_mergers.aspx
> 
> https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/media-resources/mergers-and-competition/merger-review



Then you need to read the prior posts before you post stupid ####....

Posted by BigBlue.....post #1000


"Watch out for a new influx of semi rumors about "new grocery stores" in the area.Giant and Food Lion must sell some stores in this area due to the merger of both parent companies ,Giants for sure are Accokeek and LaPlata and Food Lions in Upper Marlboro and on RT 5 in Waldorf .FTC rules say they must be sold to like companies ,meaning no Whole Foods or Wegman's or Trader Joe's or Aldi's more like a Publix,Harris Teeter or Safeway."


----------



## kom526

SamSpade said:


> You know what? That is still the perfect place for a Perkins/Denny's/Friendly's type of restaurant. Too bad no one's tried it in years.



Think liquor license and occasional live music. (I hope)


----------



## ltown81

kom526 said:


> Think liquor license and occasional live music. (I hope)



So...you mean basically what every non chain restaurant in SMC is?


----------



## ltown81

NorthBeachPerso said:


> It was the most recent I could find dealing with the merger itself.
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-union sentiments are astounding sometimes.
> 
> Anyone who thought that the merged company wouldn't close stores, especially when they were in close proximity like in Prince Frederick, doesn't understand how businesses operate sometimes.
> 
> It was the same when Exxon and Mobil merged a few years ago, the combined company had to divest itself of some locations because of anti-trust and competition regulations.
> 
> And companies, any company no matter what it does, close underperforming facilities every week.



I remember back in the day, I knew a girl who lived a pretty nice life. Lived in a nice house..parents bought her a new car at 16. We were talking, and she said her dad was a checkout person at Safeway. I responded pretty confused because they lived a nice life and all. She said he made $25 an hour in his union job and had been doing it for 25 years.

I never have hated on anyone union who gets a nice living wage. The issue is as a society, only the lowest price matters. That is why Walmart with its dirty, huge, PITA stores with huge lines and $11 an hour checkers can blow a nice chain like Giant out the water. People would rather save $.50 on eggs than shop at a store that costs more, but pays a living wage.


----------



## kom526

ltown81 said:


> People would rather save $.50 on eggs than shop at a store that costs more, but pays a living wage.



#FeelTheBern


----------



## littlelady

ltown81 said:


> I remember back in the day, I knew a girl who lived a pretty nice life. Lived in a nice house..parents bought her a new car at 16. We were talking, and she said her dad was a checkout person at Safeway. I responded pretty confused because they lived a nice life and all. She said he made $25 an hour in his union job and had been doing it for 25 years.
> 
> I never have hated on anyone union who gets a nice living wage. The issue is as a society, only the lowest price matters. That is why Walmart with its dirty, huge, PITA stores with huge lines and $11 an hour checkers can blow a nice chain like Giant out the water. People would rather save $.50 on eggs than shop at a store that costs more, but pays a living wage.



I don't follow that rule.  Walmart does not need my money.  But, apparently, their business model is not working anymore and they are losing money, but that is another story/thread.  I am a loyal Giant customer, and have been for a long time.  If I pay a little more for eggs or whatever, I gain in gas points, plus, I find the staff at the 2 stores I shop (PF and Lusby) to be outstanding.  And, I now give my gas points to my son in law who started up his own landscape co.  Win/win for me.


----------



## ltown81

Bern wants the government to pay to pay you a living wage..haha.


----------



## littlelady

ltown81 said:


> Bern wants the government to pay to pay you a living wage..haha.



Are you talking to me?  I know members hate when a non-political thread becomes political, but, at least, Bernie is honest about it.  And, when you think about it, all topics have roots in politics.  Anyway, Hillary feels the same, but would never say it until she is prez.  Hope to God that never happens.  She is De'pouille.  Dit mon la verite'!  Our country is a mess.  Period.


----------



## BlueSunday

Bird Dog said:


> Then you need to read the prior posts before you post stupid ####....
> 
> Posted by BigBlue.....post #1000
> 
> 
> "Watch out for a new influx of semi rumors about "new grocery stores" in the area.Giant and Food Lion must sell some stores in this area due to the merger of both parent companies ,Giants for sure are Accokeek and LaPlata and Food Lions in Upper Marlboro and on RT 5 in Waldorf .FTC rules say they must be sold to like companies ,meaning no Whole Foods or Wegman's or Trader Joe's or Aldi's more like a Publix,Harris Teeter or Safeway."



What is it that you find wrong in this post ?


----------



## littlelady

BlueSunday said:


> What is it that you find wrong in this post ?



BD found nothing wrong with the post.  He was just pointing out the obvious.  Show some respect!


----------



## Bird Dog

BlueSunday said:


> What is it that you find wrong in this post ?



It's Bull Sh|t!

If the FTC mandates, which no link has shown that they have, Food Lion and Giant to close stores, they cannot mandate who opens up in those closed locations. The FTC doesn't "mandate" who a landlord can rent to. If I own a shopping center with a Food Lion that closes and I want to rent to Whole Foods, Wegmans, or Aldis I can.

Get that though your peanut Union brain.


----------



## ltown81

So here is how this works...

If Giant/Food Lion closes a store, they still have a lease with the shopping center they most likely cannot break. These leases are normally 10 years + long and paying for a vacant store sucks a lot. Normally they would try to find some other store to take the lease off their hands and maybe even subsidize it them doing so. What the FTC is saying is they can't give that lease to certain competitors. After the lease is up, the landlord is of course free to rent to whoever. 

I could be wrong, but my understanding is this is how McKays ended up in the two Superfresh locations (Wildewood, and Ltown). Superfresh closed them, but could not break the leases and was still paying on it. MaKays came in and negotiated with them and the landlord to get a deal on the spaces.


----------



## Bird Dog

ltown81 said:


> So here is how this works...
> 
> What the FTC is saying is they can't give that lease to certain competitors. After the lease is up, the landlord is of course free to rent to whoever.
> .



Link?


----------



## BlueSunday

ltown81 said:


> So here is how this works...
> 
> If Giant/Food Lion closes a store, they still have a lease with the shopping center they most likely cannot break. These leases are normally 10 years + long and paying for a vacant store sucks a lot. Normally they would try to find some other store to take the lease off their hands and maybe even subsidize it them doing so. What the FTC is saying is they can't give that lease to certain competitors. After the lease is up, the landlord is of course free to rent to whoever.
> 
> I could be wrong, but my understanding is this is how McKays ended up in the two Superfresh locations (Wildewood, and Ltown). Superfresh closed them, but could not break the leases and was still paying on it. MaKays came in and negotiated with them and the landlord to get a deal on the spaces.



The mandate is to "sell stores" not close if the stores aren't sold they can remain open and the FTC would come up with a second list.


----------



## BlueSunday

Bird Dog said:


> Link?



https://www.ftc.gov/industry/grocerysupermarkets


----------



## Bird Dog

BlueSunday said:


> https://www.ftc.gov/industry/grocerysupermarkets



Still no mention of Giant and Food Lion.

Again, do you even read the sh!t you post?


----------



## BlueSunday

Bird Dog said:


> Still no mention of Giant and Food Lion.
> 
> Again, do you even read the sh!t you post?




Yes I read the links and understand the links, evidently you do not.

I have provide numerous links that explain the situation between Ahold and Delhaize and you refuse to read and educate yourself on the situation .This is a link that if you read will explain why companies do what they do in mergers.


https://www.ftc.gov/enforcement/statutes/federal-trade-commission-act


----------



## Gilligan

Bird Dog said:


> Still no mention of Giant and Food Lion.



I noticed that too. Weird.


----------



## BlueSunday

Gilligan said:


> I noticed that too. Weird.




http://www.richmond.com/business/local/article_f61b70f8-6c16-568e-a505-415241a3fe9e.html


http://www.richmond.com/business/local/article_0fa2583d-aa79-5233-bd89-daa17c99c29e.html​

http://www.heraldmailmedia.com/news...cle_354a8be8-f20f-11e5-a964-57d94dc00199.html


http://best-met.com/news/ahold-delhaize-holders-approve-merger-83-u-s-supermarkets-reportedly-sale/


----------



## Bird Dog

BlueSunday said:


> http://www.richmond.com/business/local/article_f61b70f8-6c16-568e-a505-415241a3fe9e.html
> 
> 
> http://www.richmond.com/business/local/article_0fa2583d-aa79-5233-bd89-daa17c99c29e.html​
> 
> http://www.heraldmailmedia.com/news...cle_354a8be8-f20f-11e5-a964-57d94dc00199.html
> 
> 
> http://best-met.com/news/ahold-delhaize-holders-approve-merger-83-u-s-supermarkets-reportedly-sale/




Good your getting better, but still no "mandate". Still no, you can't sell to Whole Foods.

This may take longer than I expected. You Union guys are slow


----------



## Tito

Bird Dog said:


> Good your getting better, but still no "mandate". Still no, you can't sell to Whole Foods.
> 
> This may take longer than I expected. You Union guys are slow



you're


----------



## ltown81

BlueSunday said:


> The mandate is to "sell stores" not close if the stores aren't sold they can remain open and the FTC would come up with a second list.



Then why are they closing the Accokeek Giant?


----------



## Gilligan

Tito said:


> you're



Your badge, sir. Thank you for your service.


----------



## RoseRed

Gilligan said:


> Your badge, sir. Thank you for your service.
> 
> View attachment 112409


----------



## Grumpy

Gilligan said:


> Your badge, sir. Thank you for your service.
> 
> View attachment 112409


----------



## nutz

BernieP said:


> The only thing I can think of is they looked at the business all 4 stores were doing and picked the one that was the most profitable - without regard to the geography of the county.
> You would think someone would look at the area and see that a good section of the county doesn't have a full service grocery store.



Think of the opportunity. You could buy the location/building and reopen it as whatever you want.


----------



## CandaceMM

kom526 said:


> Pho Saigon is out and done. A new restaurant by a familiar face will be reopening it soon.



We went by on Tuesday night to get pho and the sign on the door said closed for renovations.


----------



## Gilligan

CandaceMM said:


> We went by on Tuesday night to get pho and the sign on the door said closed for renovations.



That poor place. It's cursed. How many different businesses has that location held so far?....might be some kind of record.


----------



## CandaceMM

Ohhh ... and I see a sign in front of the Charlotte Hall empty lot - Charlotte Hall Station. I guess McKay's is still planning a store in that location. 

http://www.shasho.com/Upload_Docs/Charlotte Hall Station.pdf


----------



## SamSpade

ltown81 said:


> So...you mean basically what every non chain restaurant in SMC is?



Yep. Exactly. Pretty sure that's basically what's been tried for a while, although I kind of thought the Irish pub idea would gain traction.

I guess I am thinking of - what kind of places down here ARE already getting business? Steak houses and family type franchise restaurants.
The strip from Longhorn all the way down to Cracker Barrel is usually busy all the time.

Fast food gets business pretty much everywhere. I rarely set foot in a fast food chain anywhere in lower St Mary's county any time of day and not have a line of at least ONE.


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> That poor place. It's cursed. How many different businesses has that location held so far?....might be some kind of record.



I think it did fine as a Perkins.  Used to eat there all the time.  Always a large crowd.  I've heard stories that that was an ownership problem, and not related to patronage.


----------



## getbent

So is Pho closed permanently or just renovating?  I don't eat there often but it's good.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> I think it did fine as a Perkins.  Used to eat there all the time.  Always a large crowd.  I've heard stories that that was an ownership problem, and not related to patronage.



Same for the Perkins at Wildwood? It seemed to do a good business...we used to have "management breakfast meetings" there on occasion.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

CandaceMM said:


> Ohhh ... and I see a sign in front of the Charlotte Hall empty lot - Charlotte Hall Station. I guess McKay's is still planning a store in that location.
> 
> http://www.shasho.com/Upload_Docs/Charlotte Hall Station.pdf



 I commented on this a couple of weeks ago, when I saw the new sign up, I stopped and looked at it, and there it was McKays right in the middle of the stores in the picture.

 Dear Mr. Shasho, You still check out this tread.  What's up?  Has this project risen from the dead again? I drive by there many times a week and every time it rains hard I watch the old muddy water flow through my neighborhood from the creek that starts on that property.  I'm tired of seeing the old dried out dirt lot.  Looked much better before it was cleared of all the green vegetation and trees.


----------



## getbent

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> I commented on this a couple of weeks ago, when I saw the new sign up, I stopped and looked at it, and there it was McKays right in the middle of the stores in the picture.
> 
> Dear Mr. Shasho, You still check out this tread.  What's up?  Has this project risen from the dead again? I drive by there many times a week and every time it rains hard I watch the old muddy water flow through my neighborhood from the creek that starts on that property.  I'm tired of seeing the old dried out dirt lot.  Looked much better before it was cleared of all the green vegetation and trees.



Per their FB page:  " There were some financial issues, but the project will still take shape in one way or another...."
Someone said there was a rumor that Safeway wanted in but it was rejected due to McKays.  Shasho said it's McKays property so they plan on their new store being built there unless they change their minds.  

I hate the companies that leave these empty buildings everywhere.  No one will probably visit that shopping center much.


----------



## Agee

Hodr said:


> McKay's is opening new stores so soon after closing a couple down?  I know the one on Great Mills was run down, but it always seemed to have plenty of customers when I was there. I wonder why they didn't just remodel, it was a decent location.



Run Down? It was relatively new...

McKay's built-it strictly for their concept of a  "Mega-Store", one-stop shopping. Decent concept, bad location. Albeit over the top with the amount of inventory they handled aside from the grocery store side of business.
I will say they did carry a great selection of hardware, but their produce, meats and seafood were sub-par.

Where else could you buy a sack of nails, a snow blower, pork chops and rent a cotton candy machine?


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:


> Where else could you buy a sack of nails, a snow blower, pork chops and rent a cotton candy machine?



Now that's a party I'ma wanna go to...


----------



## stgislander

kwillia said:


> Now that's a party I'ma wanna go to...



Hmmmm... I wonder what happens when you put a sack of nails through a snow blower?  Sounds like a, "Here, hold my beer" moment.


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> Now that's a party I'ma wanna go to...



I bet they had juggling supplies, too!


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


> I bet they had juggling supplies, too!


Doesn't matter... I bring my own! 

... or so I've heard


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> Hmmmm... I wonder what happens when you put a sack of nails through a snow blower?  Sounds like a, "Here, hold my beer" moment.



Your reaction to such an event would probably depend very much on where you happened to be standing at the time.

I'm guessing.


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:


> I bet they had juggling supplies, too!





kwillia said:


> Doesn't matter... I bring my own!
> 
> ... or so I've heard



You two quack me-up.
Miss you I do!


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> Doesn't matter... I bring my own!   ... or so I've heard



God given talent!


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:


> You two quack me-up. Miss you I do!


----------



## So_what

Gilligan said:


> That poor place. It's cursed. How many different businesses has that location held so far?....might be some kind of record.



I would think you'd know the reasoning behind it. Not all but most retail leases let you get in the space for $xxx per month for 2 or 3 years. Then it becomes $xxx + % of your gross.


----------



## kom526

Perkins was an issue with the owner and the franchise. That same had Border Willy's in the Laurel Glen center and both Perkin's locations and whatever it was after Perkin's II. AFAIK, and I trust my source, it will not be re opening as Pho, it will be an American fare restaurant run by a team that knows how to really put down some good food. Unfortunately, he has ADHD when it comes to his restaurants. He sets them up, gets a strong following, then sells the place allowing the new owners to totally eff it up.


----------



## BlueSunday

ltown81 said:


> Then why are they closing the Accokeek Giant?



It is on the list of stores that the FTC has scheduled for sale.If not sold to a"like Grocery Company"it will remain a Giant store and stay open.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

getbent said:


> Per their FB page:  " There were some financial issues, but the project will still take shape in one way or another...."
> Someone said there was a rumor that Safeway wanted in but it was rejected due to McKays.  Shasho said it's McKays property so they plan on their new store being built there unless they change their minds.
> 
> I hate the companies that leave these empty buildings everywhere.  No one will probably visit that shopping center much.



 I think the CSM (Parletts) folks own the land.  Rumors were that Safeway and even Giant looked at the land, but one of them (cant remember which one) wanted direct access to RT. 5, by making a full scale stoplight and intersection with the crossover at Burger King and SHA said no way to putting in another light so close to the Golden Beach Rd intersection so they lost interest and the plan died.


----------



## Gilligan

So_what said:


> I would think you'd know the reasoning behind it. Not all but most retail leases let you get in the space for $xxx per month for 2 or 3 years. Then it becomes $xxx + % of your gross.



I've never been involved in a business like that. In fact, I've never leased property for a business...none of the several I've owned or do own. My brief foray in to the hospitality industry was "all in"..I bought the property lock, stock and barrel.  

But that does shed some light on it..thanks for that.


----------



## Gilligan

kom526 said:


> He sets them up, gets a strong following, then sells the place allowing the new owners to totally eff it up.



Hey..I know a guy like that.


----------



## DoWhat

What is the business taking over the Long John Silver place on Great Mills Road?
I noticed a new paint job on the outside.


----------



## huntr1

DoWhat said:


> What is the business taking over the Long John Silver place on Great Mills Road?
> I noticed a new paint job on the outside.



"Shaniqua's Nail Emporium, Chinese Buffet and Liquor store". Marketing slogan: "Paycheck loans processed while getting your nails did and eating all you can eat Dat Sum Ded Kat."


----------



## getbent

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> I think the CSM (Parletts) folks own the land.  Rumors were that Safeway and even Giant looked at the land, but one of them (cant remember which one) wanted direct access to RT. 5, by making a full scale stoplight and intersection with the crossover at Burger King and SHA said no way to putting in another light so close to the Golden Beach Rd intersection so they lost interest and the plan died.



Shasho Consulting Firm said it was McKays property but who knows.


----------



## Agee

DoWhat said:


> What is the business taking over the Long John Silver place on Great Mills Road?
> I noticed a new paint job on the outside.



Believe I saw "Coco's on the door...


----------



## BernieP

Airgasm said:


> Believe I saw "Coco's on the door...



there are a lot of bad jokes there if true.


----------



## BernieP

If anyone noticed the old Daewoo place has a new tenant, J&M Service Center (yes, St. Mary's Motors is still next door).
An old face with a new shop of his own.


----------



## FettZilla

Anyone know what is going between the Used Car Factory and Dollar General?


----------



## kom526

FettZilla said:


> Anyone know what is going between the Used Car Factory and Dollar General?



New Life Church


----------



## dave1959

getbent said:


> Shasho Consulting Firm said it was McKays property but who knows.



according to Md Dept of Assessments and Taxation it is CMI...

CMI PROPERTIES LLC   29985 THREE NOTCH RD  N   map 0004 parcel 0323


----------



## glhs837

Airgasm said:


> Believe I saw "Coco's on the door...




And you were right. Paid attention myself and it reads "CoCos Authentic Caribbean Jerk".


----------



## Bird Dog

glhs837 said:


> And you were right. Paid attention myself and it reads "CoCos Authentic Caribbean Jerk".



Third location in less than 3 years


----------



## kwillia

Bird Dog said:


> Third location in less than 3 years



https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...c_Caribbean_Jerk-Lexington_Park_Maryland.html


----------



## CandaceMM

FettZilla said:


> Anyone know what is going between the Used Car Factory and Dollar General?



It's the new building for the Companion Care Vet Center.


----------



## sm8

CandaceMM said:


> It's the new building for the Companion Care Vet Center.



I was told they were just improving the lot to increase the likelihood of a sale. There is a for sale sign advertising it as 2 lots.


----------



## huntr1

CandaceMM said:


> It's the new building for the Companion Care Vet Center.



That'd be correct.


----------



## getbent

huntr1 said:


> That'd be correct.
> View attachment 112488



Thanks, I didn't know that.  Guess they needed more space.  Must be doing well then.


----------



## sockgirl77

Bird Dog said:


> Third location in less than 3 years



Where was the first? I only remember on 235 where Mattie's used to be and the location now.


----------



## glhs837

They are saying this new location will be the third.


----------



## sockgirl77

glhs837 said:


> They are saying this new location will be the third.



I did not read page 110. 

That'll be a fine place to have GoGo concerts. All of the attendees will be able to walk home drunk.


----------



## glhs837

Did they have Go-Go concerts at the hotel location? Is Go-Go a Caribbean thing? thought that DC guy that died a couple years back made it a thing?


----------



## kwillia

glhs837 said:


> Did they have Go-Go concerts at the hotel location? Is Go-Go a Caribbean thing? thought that DC guy that died a couple years back made it a thing?


That would be Chuck... Chuck Brown...


----------



## sockgirl77

kwillia said:


> That would be Chuck... Chuck Brown...



The last sign I saw was for The Junkyard Band.


----------



## CRHS89

Anyone know what's going in the building that is being remodeled next to the new Dunkin Donuts in Leonardtown?


----------



## Restitution

Anyone have confirmation on what is going on just south of Hollywood/Leonardtown road and 235 South?


----------



## SamSpade

Restitution said:


> Anyone have confirmation on what is going on just south of Hollywood/Leonardtown road and 235 South?



I thought new water tower has already been  mentioned...


----------



## SamSpade

CRHS89 said:


> Anyone know what's going in the building that is being remodeled next to the new Dunkin Donuts in Leonardtown?



New police station?


----------



## kom526

SamSpade said:


> New police station?


----------



## sm8

SamSpade said:


> I thought new water tower has already been  mentioned...



I had thought new firehouse is what was said but it definitely looks more like a water tower. I wonder where it would supply water to?


----------



## TimTheToolMan

sm8 said:


> I had thought new firehouse is what was said but it definitely looks more like a water tower. I wonder where it would supply water to?



The construction currently being done is the water tower.  The Rescue Squad purchased property just south of the water tower site.


----------



## Tito

glhs837 said:


> And you were right. Paid attention myself and it reads "CoCos Authentic Caribbean Jerk".



I like CoCos


----------



## Disney4845

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> I think the CSM (Parletts) folks own the land.  Rumors were that Safeway and even Giant looked at the land, but one of them (cant remember which one) wanted direct access to RT. 5, by making a full scale stoplight and intersection with the crossover at Burger King and SHA said no way to putting in another light so close to the Golden Beach Rd intersection so they lost interest and the plan died.



Parlett is CMI  Mckay still owns the property.  They have put up a new concept plan for the center.


----------



## Disney4845

huntr1 said:


> I see that there is a new sign up for the Charlotte Hall Station. Maybe it's gaining traction?
> 
> Is something replacing the junk tractor man at the Charlotte Hall market? I will miss stopping in to get parts for my mowers from him.
> 
> Any word on what is going in on the property next to the market?



No plan for the property next to the farmers market yet.  Most likely industrial due to the zoning.  Only a small portion of it is retail zoned.


----------



## getbent

Disney4845 said:


> No plan for the property next to the farmers market yet.  Most likely industrial due to the zoning.  Only a small portion of it is retail zoned.



Same company on FB said it will be industrial. Septic / water was an issue so no new restaurants or things of that nature.


----------



## Disney4845

getbent said:


> Same company on FB said it will be industrial. Septic / water was an issue so no new restaurants or things of that nature.



Yup that company is me.


----------



## getbent

Disney4845 said:


> Yup that company is me.



You work for Shasho Consulting?


----------



## Disney4845

Yes I run it.


----------



## getbent

Disney4845 said:


> Yes I run it.


----------



## Miker/t

Any truth to the rumor I just heard about Krispy Kreme coming to Waldorf?


----------



## Disney4845

They have been looking.  Dunkin donuts is going in la plata in the same strip as verizon and jerrys subs.  where are they rumored to go?


----------



## getbent

I was told today the Subway near Wawa on Rt. 4 & 235 has already closed.  Seems things are moving right along over there.  Anyone know if the liquor store will be relocating?  I don't shop there 'cause she's a b**ch.


----------



## RoseRed

getbent said:


> I was told today the Subway near Wawa on Rt. 4 & 235 has already closed.  Seems things are moving right along over there.  Anyone know if the liquor store will be relocating?  I don't shop there 'cause she's a b**ch.



I like Shin.  Although, I haven't been in there for ages.  

My understanding is that they will be closing for awhile and move into their new digs when built in the new center.


----------



## ltown81

getbent said:


> I was told today the Subway near Wawa on Rt. 4 & 235 has already closed.  Seems things are moving right along over there.  Anyone know if the liquor store will be relocating?  I don't shop there 'cause she's a b**ch.



That woman is so mean...like one of the unfriendliest people in the county.


----------



## glhs837

Yep, that liquor store is being relocated right next to Harris Teeter. Stopped in last week to grab three 1/2 price six packs as they were finishing moving stuff out.


----------



## BernieP

Thank god.   How could we survive without a liquor store within 10 minutes of every citizen of St. Mary's county.
We have our priorities straight, liquor, nail saloon, cell phone store.
Screw the groceries and clothing.


----------



## sockgirl77

BernieP said:


> Thank god.   How could we survive without a liquor store within 10 minutes of every citizen of St. Mary's county.
> We have our priorities straight, liquor, nail saloon, cell phone store.
> Screw the groceries and clothing.



A nail saloon sounds fantastic! I'd love to sit at a bar drinking highballs while getting manis and pedis.


----------



## getbent

ltown81 said:


> That woman is so mean...like one of the unfriendliest people in the county.



A co-worker of mine went in there to buy tequila, I believe.  She was texting a friend of hers and wanted to send a pic of the two she was choosing between.  My friend said that woman flew from behind the counter and chased her out.  We still have no idea what the big deal is.  Honestly I'm not sure how she stays in business.  The parking lot is always empty.


----------



## getbent

sockgirl77 said:


> A nail saloon sounds fantastic! I'd love to sit at a bar drinking highballs while getting manis and pedis.


----------



## nutz

Disney4845 said:


> No plan for the property next to the farmers market yet.  Most likely industrial due to the zoning.  Only a small portion of it is retail zoned.



Yea, that's what the tri-county area needs...more retail. More 7-11's, burger king, dunkin donuts, lowe's, home dumpo and gas stations/quickie marts


----------



## Gilligan

sockgirl77 said:


> A nail saloon sounds fantastic! I'd love to sit at a bar drinking highballs while getting manis and pedis.


\\


----------



## luvmygdaughters

sockgirl77 said:


> A nail saloon sounds fantastic! I'd love to sit at a bar drinking highballs while getting manis and pedis.




I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

getbent said:


> I was told today the Subway near Wawa on Rt. 4 & 235 has already closed.  Seems things are moving right along over there.  Anyone know if the liquor store will be relocating?  I don't shop there 'cause she's a b**ch.



With the median and intersection, that location is a PITA to get to anyway, and a bad place to have a business IMO; that's probably why they closed; if they really did close.


----------



## RoseRed

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> With the median and intersection, that location is a PITA to get to anyway, and a bad place to have a business IMO; that's probably why they closed; if they really did close.



The whole center is now closed and will be demolished.


----------



## getbent

RoseRed said:


> The whole center is now closed and will be demolished.



I wonder how any of the businesses can be closed and afford to not make any money while they wait for the new shopping center to be built?


----------



## RoseRed

getbent said:


> I wonder how any of the businesses can be closed and afford to not make any money while they wait for the new shopping center to be built?



I don't have an answer for that.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

RoseRed said:


> The whole center is now closed and will be demolished.



Is a _real_ shopping center going in at the 4/235 intersection; or will that land be turned into condo's or another motel?
An actual shopping center; that Wildewood C.S. was supposed to be; would be good.


----------



## RoseRed

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Is a _real_ shopping center going in at the 4/235 intersection; or will that land be turned into condo's or another motel?
> An actual shopping center; that Wildewood C.S. was supposed to be; would be good.



It's supposed to be a shopping center.  I'm sure you can find the plat somewhere in this thread.  It has been discussed before.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

RoseRed said:


> It's supposed to be a shopping center.  I'm sure you can find the plat somewhere in this thread.  It has been discussed before.



Nah, that's okay. I don't need to see it. When it's actually under construction, I'll believe its possible existence.


----------



## sockgirl77

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Nah, that's okay. I don't need to see it. When it's actually under construction, I'll believe its possible existence.



Have you driven through there lately?


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

sockgirl77 said:


> Have you driven through there lately?



No...


----------



## RoseRed

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> No...



You might want to consider doing so.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

RoseRed said:


> You might want to consider doing so.



I might just.....


----------



## Hank

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> I might just.....



I'm not speaking for others, but I will anxiously be waiting for your thoughts after you do....


----------



## sockgirl77

Hank said:


> I'm not speaking for others, but I will anxiously be waiting for your thoughts after you do....



The construction began awhile ago.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

D*mn.....light bulb just went off.....

I was thinking 'construction in Wildewood CS??' for some reason. Y'all are talking about where that old trailer park used to be; _behind_ Hickory Hills/Across from RT 4/235 WaWa. Yeah, I've noticed the now cleared area and the beginnings of _something_. Just makes me wonder how access to the place will be laid out. That intersection is "fun" enough as it is due to the backup caused by the two traffic lights on St. Andrews Church Road.


----------



## RoseRed

sockgirl77 said:


> The construction began awhile ago.



It smells like sawdust.


----------



## huntr1

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> D*mn.....light bulb just went off.....
> 
> I was thinking 'construction in Wildewood CS??' for some reason. Y'all are talking about where that old trailer park used to be; _behind_ Hickory Hills/Across from RT 4/235 WaWa. Yeah, I've noticed the now cleared area and the beginnings of _something_. Just makes me wonder how access to the place will be laid out. That intersection is "fun" enough as it is due to the backup caused by the two traffic lights on St. Andrews Church Road.



Like has been said, there is a site plan available. Shoot, it's probably linked in this thread somewhere. Look at it and your questions will be answered.


----------



## pelers

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> D*mn.....light bulb just went off.....
> 
> I was thinking 'construction in Wildewood CS??' for some reason. Y'all are talking about where that old trailer park used to be; _behind_ Hickory Hills/Across from RT 4/235 WaWa. Yeah, I've noticed the now cleared area and the beginnings of _something_. Just makes me wonder how access to the place will be laid out. That intersection is "fun" enough as it is due to the backup caused by the two traffic lights on St. Andrews Church Road.



I don't know what they actually have PLANNED, but if they put an entrance in down 4 where there is already a light (to turn towards Target, BJs, etc) I don't think it would be horrific.


----------



## RoseRed

pelers said:


> I don't know what they actually have PLANNED, but if they put an entrance in down 4 where there is already a light (to turn towards Target, BJs, etc) I don't think it would be horrific.



I believe that FDR Blvd will be extended from First Colony across St. Andrews into the new shopping center.


----------



## huntr1

pelers said:


> I don't know what they actually have PLANNED, but if they put an entrance in down 4 where there is already a light (to turn towards Target, BJs, etc) I don't think it would be horrific.





RoseRed said:


> I believe that FDR Blvd will be extended from First Colony across St. Andrews into the new shopping center.



Yes, that's the plan according to the info previously released.


----------



## huntr1

pelers said:


> I don't know what they actually have PLANNED, but if they put an entrance in down 4 where there is already a light (to turn towards Target, BJs, etc) I don't think it would be horrific.



Here's the artist rendering of what they have planned...



FDR Blvd is the light at the rear of the drawing.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Hank said:


> I'm not speaking for others, but I will anxiously be waiting for your thoughts after you do....


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Hank said:


> I'm not speaking for others, but I will anxiously be waiting for your thoughts after you do....



:timtaylorgruntofrealization:


----------



## getbent

huntr1 said:


> Here's the artist rendering of what they have planned...
> View attachment 112791
> 
> 
> FDR Blvd is the light at the rear of the drawing.



Driving by there, on St. Andrew's, what has been cleared just doesn't seem big enough to replicate the drawing.  The apartments seem much closer to Rt. 4 than in the picture.


----------



## pelers

getbent said:


> Driving by there, on St. Andrew's, what has been cleared just doesn't seem big enough to replicate the drawing.  The apartments seem much closer to Rt. 4 than in the picture.



Agreed. It's like the artist has never seen the area.


----------



## BernieP

Speaking of the "new shopping center", looks like there will be more holes in some existing centers.   The "rumored" closing of Food Lion stores is no longer theoretical.
It's at the point where Commissioner Morgan is concerned enough to comment on the closing of the Lexington Park Food Lion.
The little strip center in Callaway is basically the Food (soon to be vacant) Lion.


----------



## BlueSunday

BernieP said:


> Speaking of the "new shopping center", looks like there will be more holes in some existing centers.   The "rumored" closing of Food Lion stores is no longer theoretical.
> It's at the point where Commissioner Morgan is concerned enough to comment on the closing of the Lexington Park Food Lion.
> The little strip center in Callaway is basically the Food (soon to be vacant) Lion.



They are not closing they are being sold.

http://best-met.com/column/stock-79/


----------



## BernieP

BlueSunday said:


> They are not closing they are being sold.
> 
> http://best-met.com/column/stock-79/



right, keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Bird Dog

BlueSunday said:


> They are not closing they are being sold.
> 
> http://best-met.com/column/stock-79/



Where does it say Food Lions in Southern Maryland are being sold?
You're delusional....


----------



## Merlin99

Who's got the scoop on what's going in at the old Navy Federal Credit in San Souci?


----------



## RoseRed

Merlin99 said:


> Who's got the scoop on what's going in at the old Navy Federal Credit in San Souci?



Some time back, I think I heard a doughnut shop.  I may be wrong.


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> Some time back, I think I heard a doughnut shop.  I may be wrong.



Krispy Kreme, but across the street at the old PNC bank.


----------



## Gilligan

Bird Dog said:


> Where does it say Food Lions in Southern Maryland are being sold?
> You're delusional....



I know we're not going to be happy campers if the Food Lion in Callaway isn't kept open by someone else.  ;-(


----------



## stgislander

I seriously doubt both the Lexington Park and Callaway locations will close just because the Giant in First Colony remains open.  Besides, two completely different demographics are served by Food Lion and Giant.


----------



## BernieP

stgislander said:


> I seriously doubt both the Lexington Park and Callaway locations will close just because the Giant in First Colony remains open.  Besides, two completely different demographics are served by Food Lion and Giant.



Well the closings have the county commissioners' attention.   The three stores up for sale were Laurel Glenn, St. Mary's Square and Callaway.
Which didn't make sense.  It's the newest of the stores and you would think has no close by competition like the FL in Leonardtown - which has the huge McKay's next door.
My guess is that the existing stores will be re-branded, either Food Lion or Giant, or some other name TBD.   
From a logistics POV that would make sense, one truck could service all the stores, one distribution chain, not 2 or 3.
Transportation is a big part of the equation for stores in the lower ends of St. Mary's and Calvert.  Trucks have a long empty run on the return trip.


----------



## Tito

Bird Dog said:


> Where does it say Food Lions in Southern Maryland are being sold?
> You're delusional....



Here ya go JagOff

Potentially Overlapping Stores *For Sale* in Southern Maryland:

Food Lion

    45315 Alton Lane, California
    20995 Point Lookout Road, Callaway
    19 St Mary’s Sqare, Lexington Park
    210 Harry Truman Road, Lusby
    750 Pr Frederick Blvd, Prince Frederick

Giant

    7025 Berry Road, Accokeek
    200 Rosewick Road, La Plata


http://smnewsnet.com/archives/401984/list-of-potential-grocery-stores-closing-in-southern-maryland/


----------



## Merlin99

Tito said:


> Here ya go JagOff
> 
> Potentially Overlapping Stores *For Sale* in Southern Maryland:
> 
> Food Lion
> 
> 45315 Alton Lane, California
> 20995 Point Lookout Road, Callaway
> 19 St Mary’s Sqare, Lexington Park
> 210 Harry Truman Road, Lusby
> 750 Pr Frederick Blvd, Prince Frederick
> 
> Giant
> 
> 7025 Berry Road, Accokeek
> 200 Rosewick Road, La Plata
> 
> 
> http://smnewsnet.com/archives/401984/list-of-potential-grocery-stores-closing-in-southern-maryland/



I think what they're actually getting at is that it's unlikely that they'll find a buyer willing to open a competing grocery store in any of these locations.


----------



## molly_21

Tito said:


> Here ya go JagOff
> 
> Potentially Overlapping Stores *For Sale* in Southern Maryland:
> 
> Food Lion
> 
> 45315 Alton Lane, California
> 20995 Point Lookout Road, Callaway
> 19 St Mary’s Sqare, Lexington Park
> 210 Harry Truman Road, Lusby
> 750 Pr Frederick Blvd, Prince Frederick
> 
> Giant
> 
> 7025 Berry Road, Accokeek
> 200 Rosewick Road, La Plata
> 
> 
> http://smnewsnet.com/archives/401984/list-of-potential-grocery-stores-closing-in-southern-maryland/




I'm in Lusby and I was really surprised that Food Lion opened a location no more than 7 minutes from the one in Solomons. I was expecting to at least having a Safeway vs. Giant not Food Lion vs. Giant.  I view Food Lion as the 7/11 of grocery stores.  They seem to be on every corner.    Every time I go into a Food Lion (I prefer Giant. I go to Food Lion in Solomons if I happen to be in the shopping center for something else and I don't feel like stopping again and it is usually for something basic like sour cream), they always seem to have new people all the time.  Giant has the same people for  years. Therefore they get to know me (plus I knew they are union. So that probably helps).


----------



## BlueSunday

stgislander said:


> I seriously doubt both the Lexington Park and Callaway locations will close just because the Giant in First Colony remains open.  Besides, two completely different demographics are served by Food Lion and Giant.



They are not closing they are up for sale if the companies Food Lion and Giant can not find a buyer they stay open just as they are.


http://www.richmond.com/business/article_fe4f1722-ecc2-11e5-8492-67c27c0dd219.html

Royal Ahold and Delhaize, the parent company of Food Lion, agreed last June to combine their companies as Ahold Delhaize. Now that stockholders have signed off on the merger, the Federal Trade Commission could forbid the combined company from continuing to own all of its brands in areas where they overlap.
There are potentially 80 stores in Royal Ahold’s and Delhaize’s chains from New England to Richmond that could be on the sale list, including about 70 in the Mid-Atlantic.
Elizabeth Lordan, an FTC spokeswoman, said that the FTC doesn’t confirm or deny whether it’s investigating any proposed mergers, “so we would have no comment unless or until we file a complaint, which we have not done.”
However Supermarket News, an industry publication, said in an article Thursday that its sources expect some divestitures will be necessary to receive federal approval, particularly in areas where Ahold's Giant or Martin's brands compete with Delhaize's Food Lion banner.
These stores would have to remain open until they could be sold to another viable food operator, said Jeffrey Metzger, editor of the trade publication Food World. The requirement helps to preserve jobs and maintain diversity of choices for shoppers.


----------



## BlueSunday

Tito said:


> Here ya go JagOff
> 
> Potentially Overlapping Stores *For Sale* in Southern Maryland:
> 
> Food Lion
> 
> 45315 Alton Lane, California
> 20995 Point Lookout Road, Callaway
> 19 St Mary’s Sqare, Lexington Park
> 210 Harry Truman Road, Lusby
> 750 Pr Frederick Blvd, Prince Frederick
> 
> Giant
> 
> 7025 Berry Road, Accokeek
> 200 Rosewick Road, La Plata
> 
> 
> http://smnewsnet.com/archives/401984/list-of-potential-grocery-stores-closing-in-southern-maryland/



Add in the Food Lion in Upper Marlboro on 301 across from Giant and the Food lion on rt 5 in Waldorf and add in the Giant Food store in Salisbury.


----------



## BlueSunday

Merlin99 said:


> I think what they're actually getting at is that it's unlikely that they'll find a buyer willing to open a competing grocery store in any of these locations.



Rumors are Harris Teeter may take the Giants but right now there are no buyers for any of the stores.


----------



## kom526

BlueSunday said:


> Rumors are Harris Teeter may take the Giants but right now there are no buyers for any of the stores.



I'm pretty sure that Harris Teeter is going to be the anchor store in the new (Ridiculously) placed center at the 4 and 235 intersection, so HT would not be going in First Colony to replace that Giant. If anything, (if I'm reading this stuff correctly) having an HT go into the St. Mary's Marketplace may save the Giant at FC, but I would not expect the FL in Laurel Glen to remain open.


----------



## dave1959

Bird Dog said:


> Where does it say Food Lions in Southern Maryland are being sold?
> You're delusional....



Have you even read the article...Or any of them for that matter..???? Every article I have read says SOLD not CLOSED....


"The first round of inquiries from food retailers potentially interested in acquiring one or more of the 84 stores that Ahold USA (Martin’s, Giant/Landover, Stop & Shop) and Delhaize America (Food Lion, Hannaford) have on the selling block expired last month. On April 11, the real activity began with retailers submitting specific bids on a per-unit or bundled-store basis."

" food lion giantAn industry trade paper on Monday, April 4, 2016,  published a list of 83 stores that it reported Ahold and Delhaize are seeking to sell as part of their forthcoming merger,"

"Additionally, at its U.S, holdings, both chains are reportedly offering a combined 83 stores for sale in the Baltimore-Washington area"


----------



## getbent

http://forums.somd.com/threads/308582-Potential-store-closings

Already a thread.  Talks about them closing due to monopolies, anti-trust laws, etc.


----------



## BernieP

BlueSunday said:


> They are not closing they are up for sale if the companies Food Lion and Giant can not find a buyer they stay open just as they are.



and how long do you think the stores will remain open?   If those were the profitable stores they would not have been on the "for sale" list to began with.
I think that's why it's assumed they will close - if a buyer isn't found.   It's also assumed since they are the low end producers of the stores it's unlikely a buyer will step in.


----------



## BlueSunday

BernieP said:


> and how long do you think the stores will remain open?   If those were the profitable stores they would not have been on the "for sale" list to began with.
> I think that's why it's assumed they will close - if a buyer isn't found.   It's also assumed since they are the low end producers of the stores it's unlikely a buyer will step in.


No not even close as this has all been gone over before I will reiterate the FTC has come up with the list in their interest to keep free open market trade going.This is all being done by the Federal Trade Commision not Giant or Food Lion the FTC come up with the list not the companies being a profitable store or not has no bearing on their call .If no buyer is found for the stores on the list a second list is made and if still no buyers are found the process is over and everything will stay as is.


----------



## BlueSunday

getbent said:


> http://forums.somd.com/threads/308582-Potential-store-closings
> 
> Already a thread.  Talks about them closing due to monopolies, anti-trust laws, etc.



No it talks about stores being sold not closed.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

While the FTC may be forcing the sale of various stores, eventually, if a buyer can't be found they will be closed.

All the "I wish __________ would come here" are just pipe dreams in many cases because, contrary to what some wish to think, the area just doesn't have the demographics or population many of those companies look for.

Also, there is some thought that the area is somewhat over-groceried.


----------



## Bird Dog

BlueSunday said:


> No not even close as this has all been gone over before I will reiterate the FTC has come up with the list in their interest to keep free open market trade going.This is all being done by the Federal Trade Commision not Giant or Food Lion the FTC come up with the list not the companies being a profitable store or not has no bearing on their call .If no buyer is found for the stores on the list a second list is made and if still no buyers are found the process is over and everything will stay as is.



So you're saying that if i own a business and it is losing money, the FTC  can force me to keep it open and lose more money...?
 Sounds like Venezuela.....not the USA


----------



## BlueSunday

NorthBeachPerso said:


> While the FTC may be forcing the sale of various stores, eventually, if a buyer can't be found they will be closed.




 That would be incorecct.As in the case of the Fredicksburg Giants all three are in the black if a buyer does not purchase them Giant can and will keep them open .


----------



## Merlin99

Merlin99 said:


> Who's got the scoop on what's going in at the old Navy Federal Credit in San Souci?



They've got signs up now it's going to be a Wag n' Wash


----------



## BlueSunday

Bird Dog said:


> So you're saying that if i own a business and it is losing money, the FTC  can force me to keep it open and lose more money...?
> Sounds like Venezuela.....not the USA



Never said that not even close .The FTC does not get involved in that this is a "merger" and yes they do get involved in those.


----------



## Merlin99

BlueSunday said:


> That would be incorecct.As in the case of the Fredicksburg Giants all three are in the black if a buyer does not purchase them Giant can and will keep them open .



I think you're mistaken, but we'll see in the near future.


----------



## BlueSunday

Merlin99 said:


> I think you're mistaken, but we'll see in the near future.



I am not.


----------



## GWguy

Ok, let me save everyone some time here.


"Am not!"
"Are Too!"
"Am not!"
"Are Too!"
"Am not!"
"Are Too!"
"Am not!"
"Are Too!"
"Am not!"
"Are Too!"
"Am not!"
"Are Too!"

Does that cover it?


----------



## glhs837

GWguy said:


> Ok, let me save everyone some time here.
> 
> 
> "Am not!"
> "Are Too!"
> "Am not!"
> "Are Too!"
> "Am not!"
> "Are Too!"
> "Am not!"
> "Are Too!"
> "Am not!"
> "Are Too!"
> "Am not!"
> "Are Too!"
> 
> Does that cover it?



No, it does not.......


----------



## GWguy

glhs837 said:


> No, it does not.......



I forgot the requisite "I know you are, but what am I?"


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

BlueSunday said:


> That would be incorecct.As in the case of the Fredicksburg Giants all three are in the black if a buyer does not purchase them Giant can and will keep them open .




You're talking 3 Giants in Fredericksburg.  The question is about when Giant and Food Lion have overlapping territories.  So, are you getting confused or moving the goal posts?  If a buyer can not be found for the ones slated for sale which have overlapping territories then they will eventually be closed.

I've watched it happen in other areas.  Southern Maryland isn't "special".


----------



## BlueSunday

NorthBeachPerso said:


> You're talking 3 Giants in Fredericksburg.  The question is about when Giant and Food Lion have overlapping territories.  So, are you getting confused or moving the goal posts?  If a buyer can not be found for the ones slated for sale which have overlapping territories then they will eventually be closed.
> 
> I've watched it happen in other areas.  Southern Maryland isn't "special".




I am telling you both companies have no plains to close anything ."FOR SALE ONLY".The merger is for the parent companies the individual ones in the US will still operate like normal.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

BlueSunday said:


> I am telling you both companies have no plains to close anything ."FOR SALE ONLY".The merger is for the parent companies the individual ones in the US will still operate like normal.



And I am telling you that you are mistaken.  At the end of the day stores like the Food Lion in Prince Frederick which has maybe 3 customers a day will close.


----------



## BernieP

NorthBeachPerso said:


> While the FTC may be forcing the sale of various stores, eventually, if a buyer can't be found they will be closed.
> 
> All the "I wish __________ would come here" are just pipe dreams in many cases because, contrary to what some wish to think, the area just doesn't have the demographics or population many of those companies look for.
> 
> Also, there is some thought that the area is somewhat over-groceried.



I guess he's a libtard and thinks the feds can force you to keep a business open.
Yes, the FTC can force them to divest, but it can't force them to stay open or a buyer to buy.


----------



## BlueSunday

NorthBeachPerso said:


> And I am telling you that you are mistaken.  At the end of the day stores like the Food Lion in Prince Frederick which has maybe 3 customers a day will close.



As I have said from day one of the "merger" concerning the FTC all stores are for "sale" only.If the stores are only getting three customers a day as you proclaim then it would not make sense to stay open regardless of the circumstances.People have been on here posting incorrect information for a long while now concerning this and it's wrong and dangerous.There are people who are directly effected by this merger and wrong or loose information could be very harmful to them and their families.I am not the one mistaken.


----------



## BlueSunday

BernieP said:


> I guess he's a libtard and thinks the feds can force you to keep a business open.
> Yes, the FTC can force them to divest, but it can't force them to stay open or a buyer to buy.


No I guess you just can't comprehend.


----------



## Danzig

http://smnewsnet.com/archives/40348...ringing-specialty-pet-retailer-to-california/

Longtime St. Mary’s County residents and former owners of St. Mary’s Veterinary Hospital, Anne and Dr. Kirk Forrest, are looking to create a community for pet enthusiasts to come and be pet people in California. The couple is slated to open Wag N’ Wash Natural Food & Bakery in the San Souci Shopping Plaza at 22589 MacArthur Boulevard in June.


----------



## fatratcat

Vacant Food Lion grocery store + Amish = Profitable Amish Market. Just saying... It worked in Upper Marlboro.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

fatratcat said:


> Vacant Food Lion grocery store + Amish = Profitable Amish Market. Just saying... It worked in Upper Marlboro.



 Very good thought, the one in Upper Marlboro is always busy.  Before I retired I worked in Marlboro for 24 years, I only wish it was there for all my 24 years, was a great place to go for getting a great carry out lunch from several different places to choose from.  I only discovered this place my last 2 years of working in town.  They had a huge lunch crowd from all the offices in Marlboro because of having few other places to eat from.  

 You all are getting on BlueSunday about his post, I'm thinking he has some inside info, maybe something to do with the Food Workers union and has a idea from that connection as to what is going to happen.


----------



## Restitution

Anybody else bothered by the fact that we have more places to take our dogs and cats to "have fun" then places to take children?


----------



## RoseRed

Restitution said:


> Anybody else bothered by the fact that we have more places to take our dogs and cats to "have fun" then places to take children?



Where should I take my cats for fun?


----------



## Restitution

RoseRed said:


> Where should I take my cats for fun?



I am talking about boarding houses, cat/dog spas, etc. How many of those do we have locally? (Apparently there will be yet another one coming...) but.... how many skating rinks, arcades, indoor play places do we have for children around here?


----------



## glhs837

Restitution said:


> I am talking about boarding houses, cat/dog spas, etc. How many of those do we have locally? (Apparently there will be yet another one coming...) but.... how many skating rinks, arcades, indoor play places do we have for children around here?



Well, people keep making them, and people keep not patronizing them..... who is to blame for that? How much traffic does Leonard Hall skating get? It's the market, if you can't make money at it, you can't keep it open.


----------



## Restitution

glhs837 said:


> Well, people keep making them, and people keep not patronizing them..... who is to blame for that? How much traffic does Leonard Hall skating get? It's the market, if you can't make money at it, you can't keep it open.



I agree and that is the point I am making. People are willing to spend cash and time to do these lavish things with their pets obviously but, not with their children???

Pathetic!!!


----------



## glhs837

Restitution said:


> I agree and that is the point I am making. People are willing to spend cash and time to do these lavish things with their pets obviously but, not with their children???
> 
> Pathetic!!!



Maybe they are doing things that don't require such places? And perhaps those with pets have slightly more disposable income than those with kids?


----------



## fatratcat

glhs837 said:


> Well, people keep making them, and people keep not patronizing them..... who is to blame for that? How much traffic does Leonard Hall skating get? It's the market, if you can't make money at it, you can't keep it open.



Most of the attempts were low budget and poorly managed. For example, the "bounce house" place was dirty and poorly supervised. I just trucked my kid 80 miles to a trampoline place. It was packed, clean, and the revenue side was well managed. There's no reason one wouldn't work in the county.


----------



## TGB

fatratcat said:


> Vacant Food Lion grocery store + Amish = Profitable Amish Market. Just saying... It worked in Upper Marlboro.



I love that idea.


----------



## GWguy

fatratcat said:


> Vacant Food Lion grocery store + Amish = Profitable Amish Market. Just saying... It worked in Upper Marlboro.





OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Very good thought, the one in Upper Marlboro is always busy.



I'd like to see the Farmer's Market in the BAE parking lot move inside to an abandoned K-Mart, and share it with the Amish.  Vendors wouldn't have to set up in the rain, could even expand the number of days a week in the summer, wouldn't have to close for the winter.  I've seen this done at a place up on Long Island with terrific success.  Yes, I realize there are obstacles... insurance, liability, cost of heat/cooling/lights.....nothing that can't be addressed.


----------



## Clem72

GWguy said:


> I'd like to see the Farmer's Market in the BAE parking lot move inside to an abandoned K-Mart, and share it with the Amish.  Vendors wouldn't have to set up in the rain, could even expand the number of days a week in the summer, wouldn't have to close for the winter.  I've seen this done at a place up on Long Island with terrific success.  Yes, I realize there are obstacles... insurance, liability, cost of heat/cooling/lights.....nothing that can't be addressed.



That sounds like a good idea, though you know the higher margin vendors would probably end up pushing the farmers out and turning into another Bargain Barn.


----------



## RoseRed

fatratcat said:


> Most of the attempts were low budget and poorly managed. For example, the "bounce house" place was dirty and poorly supervised. I just trucked my kid 80 miles to a trampoline place. It was packed, clean, and the revenue side was well managed. There's no reason one wouldn't work in the county.



http://www.stmarysmd.com/recreate/gymnastics.asp


----------



## GWguy

Clem72 said:


> That sounds like a good idea, though you know the higher margin vendors would probably end up pushing the farmers out and turning into another Bargain Barn.



I don't see that happening.  Like the current Farmer's Market, you must actually produce something, not just make or sell  junk.  All vendors would be paying a small fee to set up, and in a place like K-Mart, there is room for everyone.


----------



## Clem72

Restitution said:


> I agree and that is the point I am making. People are willing to spend cash and time to do these lavish things with their pets obviously but, not with their children???
> 
> Pathetic!!!



Operative words, spending time with their pets. Evertrime a business bothers cater to kids around here you end up with unsupervised hoodlums hanging around all day as their parents treat it like a daycare.


----------



## Clem72

GWguy said:


> I don't see that happening.  Like the current Farmer's Market, you must actually produce something, not just make or sell  junk.  All vendors would be paying a small fee to set up, and in a place like K-Mart, there is room for everyone.



Maybe. Guess it depends on if the owner wants to keep it a farmer's market, or would rather rent space to the highest bidder.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Restitution said:


> I am talking about boarding houses, cat/dog spas, etc. How many of those do we have locally? (Apparently there will be yet another one coming...) but.... how many skating rinks, arcades, indoor play places do we have for children around here?



Don't pay much attention anymore, but I'm guessing not many. Back in the 80's there was the Skate Station and the bowling alley/arcade. A lot of us teens would go to one or the other just to have something to do. The Skate Station started off okay, but as time went by it became a place to deal drugs; 4 or 5 guys would go into the bathroom together and walk out together fidgeting and fumbling to hide their stash they just bought. It just wasn't the guys doin' that either.....


----------



## GWguy

Clem72 said:


> Maybe. Guess it depends on if the owner wants to keep it a farmer's market, or would rather rent space to the highest bidder.



A possibility.


----------



## terbear1225

glhs837 said:


> Well, people keep making them, and people keep not patronizing them..... who is to blame for that? How much traffic does Leonard Hall skating get? It's the market, if you can't make money at it, you can't keep it open.



at least some of that is marketing.  I might take my kids to Leonard hall if I ever remembered it was there.  And I drive by every day!  A bit more marketing would certainly pay off for them.


----------



## Restitution

Clem72 said:


> Evertrime a business bothers cater to kids around here you end up with unsupervised hoodlums hanging around all day *as their parents treat it like a daycare*.



Exactly where are you going or where have you been where daycare aged children are being left unattended and unsupervised? Isn't that against the law to just drop your 4 year old off at a play place and walk away?

Nothing you can do about children of age to do these things on their own and without parental supervision. Except, enforce some form of loitering policy or law.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

fatratcat said:


> Vacant Food Lion grocery store + Amish = Profitable Amish Market. Just saying... It worked in Upper Marlboro.



With that, and it's a good idea, the problem wouldn't be a demand one but a supply one.  My sense is that the local Amish are pretty stretched just keeping up with demand now without adding another outlet.



GWguy said:


> I don't see that happening.  Like the current Farmer's Market, you must actually produce something, not just make or sell  junk.  All vendors would be paying a small fee to set up, and in a place like K-Mart, there is room for everyone.



That is where the market management comes into play.  In order to get and keep MD Department of Agriculture support (which ties you into advertising and promotion as well as grant funding) it has to remain a producer's market, not a reseller's market.


----------



## getbent

Restitution said:


> Exactly where are you going or where have you been where daycare aged children are being left unattended and unsupervised? Isn't that against the law to just drop your 4 year old off at a play place and walk away?
> 
> Nothing you can do about children of age to do these things on their own and without parental supervision. Except, enforce some form of loitering policy or law.



I don't think Clem means daycare aged kids.  I read it as parents feel it's the responsibility of the staff to supervise the kids, whether parents are there or not.  The kids tend to run around, become rude, inconsiderate, etc and it creates an environment where no one wants to return.


----------



## Chrystee

glhs837 said:


> Did they have Go-Go concerts at the hotel location? Is Go-Go a Caribbean thing? thought that DC guy that died a couple years back made it a thing?



Not at all.. but they had a punk show there too. 
I'm wondering why they bought the other place? I haven't heard good things, and we had a terrible experience ourselves.. can't believe they have money to move this many times?


----------



## fatratcat

"With that, and it's a good idea, the problem wouldn't be a demand one but a supply one. My sense is that the local Amish are pretty stretched just keeping up with demand now without adding another outlet."

Not a bad business problem to have...too much demand for your products. I'm sure the Amish could build capacity enough to centralize into a single location in an old Food Lion. That business model is proven and very likely to succeed. The Amish community is growing with many in PA and other places looking for places to raise their families. Since they usually make good neighbors, it might be a smart idea to give them a leg up in St. Mary's.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

They might be able to, but it would be a multi-year effort and you'd have to have local government support (not necessarily financial).  

No new Amish are really moving here, if anything they're moving away, because the costs of land and regulations are too high.  They are moving to Ohio and further west.


----------



## Gilligan

NorthBeachPerso said:


> No new Amish are really moving here, if anything they're moving away, because the costs of land and regulations are too high.  They are moving to Ohio and further west.



That. Several that I knew personally have left...and more are going to.


----------



## tipsymcgee

An Amish-based store anywhere doesn't solve the concerns over the need for a true grocery store on GM Road and the effects on public transportation if there isn't one.  With all the dollar stores and Target/Walmart, they need a smaller grocery only store there, like a Save-A-lot or something along that line that does discounted groceries, produce and meat.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

fatratcat said:


> "With that, and it's a good idea, the problem wouldn't be a demand one but a supply one. My sense is that the local Amish are pretty stretched just keeping up with demand now without adding another outlet."
> 
> Not a bad business problem to have...too much demand for your products. I'm sure the Amish could build capacity enough to centralize into a single location in an old Food Lion. That business model is proven and very likely to succeed. The Amish community is growing with many in PA and other places looking for places to raise their families. Since they usually make good neighbors, it might be a smart idea to give them a leg up in St. Mary's.



I may be mistaken, but I think the one in Marlboro, the Amish come down from Pa. each day.


----------



## huntr1

Gilligan said:


> That. Several that I knew personally have left...and more are going to.



 Moving to Ohio is what I am seeing in the north part of the county. I know of 3 farms so far that have been sold outside the community.


----------



## fatratcat

NorthBeachPerso said:


> They might be able to, but it would be a multi-year effort and you'd have to have local government support (not necessarily financial).
> 
> No new Amish are really moving here, if anything they're moving away, because the costs of land and regulations are too high.  They are moving to Ohio and further west.



That makes sense. Farming probably isn't the way to go in the traditional sense. Farm to table is the way. Imagine an Amish market with several food vendors in a single location in close proximity to the base during lunch. That my friend...smells like money. So, I say help keep them in the county or let the PA Amish do it.


----------



## BernieP

terbear1225 said:


> at least some of that is marketing.  I might take my kids to Leonard hall if I ever remembered it was there.  And I drive by every day!  A bit more marketing would certainly pay off for them.



The county doesn't exactly have the money to "market" beyond what is on the Parks & Recreation Website.
They do put notices out when there are sign ups end stuff.


----------



## tipsymcgee

fatratcat said:


> That makes sense. Farming probably isn't the way to go in the traditional sense. Farm to table is the way. Imagine an Amish market with several food vendors in a single location in close proximity to the base during lunch. That my friend...smells like money. So, I say help keep them in the county or let the PA Amish do it.



We went to a fairly small little indoor market just like that in York, PA.  The outside perimeter was lined with hot food vendors from fried chicken to mexican to seafood and hot pretzels, coffee/ smoothie juice bars, places you could buy something and sit right down to eat....while the inside rows were fresh produce, cheeses, baked goods and sweets, fresh seafood, and even a few non-food vendors with jewelry, candles, etc.  I think it's open like Tuesdays and Saturdays.  It was nice but in all honesty I doubt it would work here.  This bunch lives and dies with the franchises between Wildewood and the main gate on 235.


----------



## fatratcat

tipsymcgee said:


> We went to a fairly small little indoor market just like that in York, PA.  The outside perimeter was lined with hot food vendors from fried chicken to mexican to seafood and hot pretzels, coffee/ smoothie juice bars, places you could buy something and sit right down to eat....while the inside rows were fresh produce, cheeses, baked goods and sweets, fresh seafood, and even a few non-food vendors with jewelry, candles, etc.  I think it's open like Tuesdays and Saturdays.  It was nice but in all honesty I doubt it would work here.  This bunch lives and dies with the franchises between Wildewood and the main gate on 235.



I understand your point, but there are 2 clear exceptions. Last week, around lunch time, I drove south near the base. First stop, Blue Wind Gourmet, it was so packed I couldn't park. Stop two, Days Off Bar, so packed I couldn't get in. So, there are exceptions and I believe an Amish run market similar to the ones in Laurel, Upper Marlboro, and Annapolis would be a huge hit. It's a "twofer," fills vacant existing retail space and adds value by creating place people actually want to eat and creates incentive for the Amish to stay [technically...a "threefer"].


----------



## Bird Dog

tipsymcgee said:


> We went to a fairly small little indoor market just like that in York, PA.  The outside perimeter was lined with hot food vendors from fried chicken to mexican to seafood and hot pretzels, coffee/ smoothie juice bars, places you could buy something and sit right down to eat....while the inside rows were fresh produce, cheeses, baked goods and sweets, fresh seafood, and even a few non-food vendors with jewelry, candles, etc.  I think it's open like Tuesdays and Saturdays.  It was nice but in all honesty I doubt it would work here.  This bunch lives and dies with the franchises between Wildewood and the main gate on 235.



You need to checkout our own farmers market, jut south of gate 3


----------



## tipsymcgee

fatratcat said:


> I understand your point, but there are 2 clear exceptions. Last week, around lunch time, I drove south near the base. First stop, Blue Wind Gourmet, it was so packed I couldn't park. Stop two, Days Off Bar, so packed I couldn't get in. So, there are exceptions and I believe an Amish run market similar to the ones in Laurel, Upper Marlboro, and Annapolis would be a huge hit. It's a "twofer," fills vacant existing retail space and adds value by creating place people actually want to eat and creates incentive for the Amish to stay [technically...a "threefer"].



I may have been off with my word franchise, and I mean the section of road moreso than the businesses.  Small businesses can clearly make it in that stretch. 

I will have to check out the south Farmer's Market, I honestly did not know it was there.  What days?


----------



## Bird Dog

tipsymcgee said:


> I may have been off with my word franchise, and I mean the section of road moreso than the businesses.  Small businesses can clearly make it in that stretch.
> 
> I will have to check out the south Farmer's Market, I honestly did not know it was there.  What days?



http://homegrownfarmmarket.webs.com

https://www.facebook.com/homegrownfarmmarket


----------



## spinner

We had a place like that not here but over in Prince Frederick years ago, produce, deli, bakery, some artists. It was a nice place to go, we did family events, things for kids. Was run by the county. Now it's a Green Turtle.


----------



## Gilligan

fatratcat said:


> . First stop, Blue Wind Gourmet, it was so packed I couldn't park.



But for some perspective..the place is barely larger than a coffee kiosk with zip for parking. It used to be similarly "packed" back when they sold bicycles and kayaks. The Fire Marshall's limit on that place must be..what?..five?  LOL.


----------



## RoseRed

Gilligan said:


> But for some perspective..the place is barely larger than a coffee kiosk with zip for parking. It used to be similarly "packed" back when they sold bicycles and kayaks. The Fire Marshall's limit on that place must be..what?..five?  LOL.



And before that, it was the Post Office.


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> And before that, it was the Post Office.



No kidding? I'm not old enough to remember that....


----------



## RoseRed

Gilligan said:


> No kidding? I'm not old enough to remember that....



I'm younger than you.


----------



## mAlice

*Jerk Flag*

New business on GMR.


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> I'm younger than you.



:rats:


----------



## Speedy70

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> I may be mistaken, but I think the one in Marlboro, the Amish come down from Pa. each day.



You are correct.


----------



## pelers

Saw signage up for a Little Caesar's on 235 in the Park earlier today.


----------



## RoseRed

The old DB McMillan's in Wildewood has something going on there.  Lights were on and dumpster is out front.  Any ideas?


----------



## BernieP

pelers said:


> Saw signage up for a Little Caesar's on 235 in the Park earlier today.



Pizza Pizza


----------



## BernieP

RoseRed said:


> The old DB McMillan's in Wildewood has something going on there.  Lights were on and dumpster is out front.  Any ideas?



I vote for burning it down.   Wildewood has not had good luck with restaurants.
Nothing has lasted in that location and it looks like Cheese Burger is not doing much business.  There have been several restaurants in the corner where the Chinese buffet recently departed.    My guess is it's out of the lunch hour range and not many people eat out to support them.


----------



## Gilligan

BernieP said:


> I vote for burning it down.   Wildewood has not had good luck with restaurants.



Last place I ever went to regularly that was in Wildwood was Kim Nokelby's place.....

But that gives away the fact that I'm getting old.


----------



## BernieP

Gilligan said:


> Last place I ever went to regularly that was in Wildwood was Kim Nokelby's place.....
> 
> But that gives away the fact that I'm getting old.



what was that.   I remember the pizzeria.   As I recall they had pretty good food, good NY style pizza.


----------



## DoWhat

BernieP said:


> what was that.


Bar


----------



## RoseRed

BernieP said:


> I vote for burning it down.   Wildewood has not had good luck with restaurants.
> Nothing has lasted in that location and it looks like Cheese Burger is not doing much business.  There have been several restaurants in the corner where the Chinese buffet recently departed.    My guess is it's out of the lunch hour range and not many people eat out to support them.


I have never been to the Chinese place.


Gilligan said:


> Last place I ever went to regularly that was in Wildwood was Kim Nokelby's place.....
> 
> But that gives away the fact that I'm getting old.





BernieP said:


> what was that.   I remember the pizzeria.   As I recall they had pretty good food, good NY style pizza.



Nokelby's was a night club over where the doctors office is now.  The location I referenced was Perkin's back in the day.


----------



## BernieP

RoseRed said:


> I have never been to the Chinese place.
> 
> 
> Nokelby's was a night club over where the doctors office is now.  The location I referenced was Perkin's back in the day.



don't worry, the Chinese Place (I, II and III) are all gone.   I understand it's gong to be part of a bigger store.
But in all it's incarnations it never seemed to do much business.
Not sure if that building started as a Perkins, but that's what I recall being in there.  Then Perkins closed and it took on several different incarnations.
At one point it was a promising Southwestern themed eatery.   DBMcMillans was the most recent flop.

Not sure how much business Okado does, even though they have the best sushi


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> .  The location I referenced was Perkin's back in the day.



I know..we used to have "executive breakfast meetings" at that Perkins.


----------



## BlueSunday

BlueSunday said:


> As I have said from day one of the "merger" concerning the FTC all stores are for "sale" only.If the stores are only getting three customers a day as you proclaim then it would not make sense to stay open regardless of the circumstances.People have been on here posting incorrect information for a long while now concerning this and it's wrong and dangerous.There are people who are directly effected by this merger and wrong or loose information could be very harmful to them and their families.I am not the one mistaken.



http://best-met.com/column/stock-79/


----------



## getbent

BernieP said:


> don't worry, the Chinese Place (I, II and III) are all gone.   I understand it's gong to be part of a bigger store.
> But in all it's incarnations it never seemed to do much business.
> Not sure if that building started as a Perkins, but that's what I recall being in there.  Then Perkins closed and it took on several different incarnations.
> At one point it was a promising Southwestern themed eatery.   DBMcMillans was the most recent flop.
> 
> *Not sure how much business Okado does, even though they have the best sushi*




They seem to do pretty well.  Our office goes there several times a month for lunch, always busy and the few occasions I've gone for dinner, the same thing.


----------



## fatratcat

BernieP said:


> don't worry, the Chinese Place (I, II and III) are all gone.   I understand it's gong to be part of a bigger store.
> But in all it's incarnations it never seemed to do much business.
> Not sure if that building started as a Perkins, but that's what I recall being in there.  Then Perkins closed and it took on several different incarnations.
> At one point it was a promising Southwestern themed eatery.   DBMcMillans was the most recent flop.
> 
> Not sure how much business Okado does, even though they have the best sushi



Just takes the right owner with the right menu. It's all about the skill and business acumen.


----------



## fatratcat

What's the deal with the Steak n Sac in CH? Their sign has been there forever and I see work going on...


----------



## huntr1

fatratcat said:


> What's the deal with the Steak n Sac in CH? Their sign has been there forever and I see work going on...



It'll open one of these years. Going SLOW.


----------



## fatratcat

huntr1 said:


> It'll open one of these years. Going SLOW.



I hope it opens soon. Serves good food and does well. The north end is really hard up for good places to sit down and eat! I'm sick of fast food.


----------



## Restitution

BernieP said:


> Not sure how much business Okado does, even though they have the best sushi



I love eating there. The only gripe I have is the HUGE disparity between their lunch and dinner prices. Same food in quantity and style but 2x the prices on the dinner menu.


----------



## Clem72

pelers said:


> Saw signage up for a Little Caesar's on 235 in the Park earlier today.



I haven't seen the sign, but I hope its true. I know some people like to poopoo their quality (like Dominos/the Hut are any better), but over the years I got a lot of mileage out of the hot and ready $5 large peperoni pizzas.


----------



## Restitution

Clem72 said:


> ...but over the years I got a lot of mileage out of the hot and ready $5 large peperoni pizzas.



Hopefully.... this will be the case. I find that quite a few of the "chain" places in this area do the "We do not participate in the advertised offers" thing. Like when Taco Bell has the $5 box offers and you go to the local establishment and they are charging $6.99


----------



## getbent

Restitution said:


> I love eating there. The only gripe I have is the HUGE disparity between their lunch and dinner prices. Same food in quantity and style but 2x the prices on the dinner menu.



That's why I usually only due lunch.  The only thing extra you get at dinner is a few mushrooms or couple pieces of shrimp for an "appetizer."


----------



## ltown81

Restitution said:


> I love eating there. The only gripe I have is the HUGE disparity between their lunch and dinner prices. Same food in quantity and style but 2x the prices on the dinner menu.



In general there is a big difference between breakfast, lunch, and dinner most places. Breakfast is the cheapest. That is why I never got why a server would chose to work at a Denny's or any breakfast place. You get tipped normally as a percentage of the check, and those checks are lowest.

I think with Okada, the issue is how many of the chefs they have on at dinner vs. lunch.


----------



## getbent

ltown81 said:


> In general there is a big difference between breakfast, lunch, and dinner most places. Breakfast is the cheapest. That is why I never got why a server would chose to work at a Denny's or any breakfast place. You get tipped normally as a percentage of the check, and those checks are lowest.
> 
> I think with Okada, the issue is how many of the chefs they have on at dinner vs. lunch.



Could be but I've been in there at lunch and all the grills but one are being used.  Hardly ever happens though.


----------



## wubbles

Clem72 said:


> I haven't seen the sign, but I hope its true. I know some people like to poopoo their quality (like Dominos/the Hut are any better), but over the years I got a lot of mileage out of the hot and ready $5 large peperoni pizzas.



I have become a huge fan of the ALDI take and bake pizzas for $5. I like them more than all the chains and if you are willing to wait 20 min at home to cook it's the way to go.


----------



## GWguy

Not new, but relocating.  There goes the last little bit of plant life on that stretch of road.

http://www.thebaynet.com/articles/0516/lexington-park-ford-and-lincoln-moving-to-new-location.html



> “We’re literally busting out of the seams here right now, with selling volume and personnel that we have here. We have purchased property and have almost everything approved to *break ground on the new facility just to the right of San Souci Plaza,* if you’re facing it,” said Taylor. “With the new location on Three Notch Road, we think we can help twice as many people with selecting a new or pre-owned certified vehicle. It’s going to be a really big facility, with state of the art equipment and a bigger paring area.”


----------



## huntr1

GWguy said:


> Not new, but relocating.  There goes the last little bit of plant life on that stretch of road.
> 
> http://www.thebaynet.com/articles/0516/lexington-park-ford-and-lincoln-moving-to-new-location.html



The current location of the Ford dealer SUCKS. No 2 ways about it. I'd rather go to Waldorf than Lex Park Ford due to it. They can't display what they have on hand.


----------



## TimTheToolMan

huntr1 said:


> The current location of the Ford dealer SUCKS. No 2 ways about it. I'd rather go to Waldorf than Lex Park Ford due to it. They can't display what they have on hand.



Waldorf or Lexington Park, doesn't matter, its still the same people who own it.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

TimTheToolMan said:


> Waldorf or Lexington Park, doesn't matter, its still the same people who own it.



And Prince Frederick and Upper Marlboro.


----------



## TimTheToolMan

NorthBeachPerso said:


> And Prince Frederick and Upper Marlboro.



And Leonardtown, along with Waldorf Chevrolet/Cadillac, Waldorf Toyota, Waldorf Dodge, Waldorf Honda


----------



## huntr1

TimTheToolMan said:


> Waldorf or Lexington Park, doesn't matter, its still the same people who own it.





NorthBeachPerso said:


> And Prince Frederick and Upper Marlboro.





TimTheToolMan said:


> And Leonardtown, along with Waldorf Chevrolet/Cadillac, Waldorf Toyota, Waldorf Dodge, Waldorf Honda



I know.  Bought my current car at Waldorf Ford from a friend of the family (known him for 30+ years). Have friends that work at Lex Park, Prince Frederick and Leonardtown Ford, Waldorf Dodge and Waldorf Chevy.


----------



## Gilligan

TimTheToolMan said:


> And Leonardtown,



No kidding?  Then I wonder what explains the huge difference in service and public relations between the two; I wouldn't set foot back in the LP dealership if I was paid to. L'town has been quite the opposite.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

TimTheToolMan said:


> And Leonardtown, along with Waldorf Chevrolet/Cadillac, Waldorf Toyota, Waldorf Dodge, Waldorf Honda



Prince Frederick Dodge.

I remember back when that started to happen.  We went looking for a car (1995) and the old All American Ford in Waldorf had just become Waldorf Ford.  It was owned/operated by a fairly young guy from Maine who owned 4 or 5 other dealerships up there.

Anyway, we bought a car and a couple weeks later got a letter from the owner thanking us for the business  He was killed a few months later when the plane he was flying crashed.


----------



## Booboo3604

Gilligan said:


> No kidding?  Then I wonder what explains the huge difference in service and public relations between the two; I wouldn't set foot back in the LP dealership if I was paid to. L'town has been quite the opposite.



The only one not a part of that whole group is Hunt Ford in La Plata, which is the only one I will bring my truck too now since I received physical proof that Waldorf Ford had charged me and took my truck for the day for a service that was not completed .


----------



## TimTheToolMan

Booboo3604 said:


> The only one not a part of that whole group is Hunt Ford in La Plata, which is the only one I will bring my truck too now since I received physical proof that Waldorf Ford had charged me and took my truck for the day for a service that was not completed .



They are the only one I will deal with as well.


----------



## officeguy

Gilligan said:


> No kidding?  Then I wonder what explains the huge difference in service and public relations between the two; I wouldn't set foot back in the LP dealership if I was paid to. L'town has been quite the opposite.



 A lot of that depends on the local GM and the service manager.


----------



## fatratcat

Looks like the Steak n Sac is coming along in CH. I peeked in the window. Hope it's a decent sit down place. Also, nice to see the new college campus coming along in Hughesville. Any word on getting the much needed public sewer in CH? We need decent restaurants and the new McKays, because property values continue to fall. Half of my neighborhood is rentals now.


----------



## RoseRed

RoseRed said:


> The old DB McMillan's in Wildewood has something going on there.  Lights were on and dumpster is out front.  Any ideas?



Bump...


----------



## Gilligan

officeguy said:


> A lot of that depends on the local GM and the service manager.



Apparently so...since I was not aware the two were owned by the same person or group.   Lex Park Ford steadfastly refused to accept a lease turn-in from my older daughter, who was leaving to go overseas. She had to depart...so the lease return became my and her mother's  problem.  Even after Ford Credit explicitly told us there could not possibly be a problem returning the car and that everything was in order, Lex Park still refused to take it and I went round and round with the guy handling it and Ford Credit.   

On a whim, I called Leonardtown and asked them if we could return  a lease there. The guy was literally dumfounded that I even felt the need to ask:
.."Well..of course you can..??"    Took the car there and within minutes it was officially turned in. To their credit (no pun intended) Ford Credit covered/refunded the extra month of car insurance and waived the extra lease payment that resulted from the weeks of fighting with the Lex Park idiots.


----------



## glhs837

RoseRed said:


> Bump...



and a bump to the bump....


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

fatratcat said:


> Looks like the Steak n Sac is coming along in CH. I peeked in the window. Hope it's a decent sit down place. Also, nice to see the new college campus coming along in Hughesville. Any word on getting the much needed public sewer in CH? We need decent restaurants and the new McKays, because property values continue to fall. Half of my neighborhood is rentals now.



 Steak n Sac should be opened by the end of June. If its anything like the their place in Marlow Heights, and there is no reason why it shouldn't be decent, it will be the same folks running it.  Only drawback will probably be limited sitting the place is not that big.  Only 2 rentals in my neighborhood of 65 homes, we had 2 homes sale in the past couple of months and they showed no signs of falling prices and we have only 1 for sale now and if it sales at the asking price it will be real encouraging for the others in here.
 By the end of June dirt should be moving on the shopping center where McKays is going.


----------



## BernieP

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Steak n Sac should be opened by the end of June. If its anything like the their place in Marlow Heights, and there is no reason why it shouldn't be decent, it will be the same folks running it.  Only drawback will probably be limited sitting the place is not that big.  Only 2 rentals in my neighborhood of 65 homes, we had 2 homes sale in the past couple of months and they showed no signs of falling prices and we have only 1 for sale now and if it sales at the asking price it will be real encouraging for the others in here.
> By the end of June dirt should be moving on the shopping center where McKays is going.



Well Charlotte Hall be a suburb of Waldorf now.
Don't know how well new home sales are going in the mid county area (Hollywood/California/Leonardtown) but realtor friends are working hard to try and sell existing homes.
I have no clue who is buy the high density crap Stanley Martin is throwing up in Wildewood.
While the new homes seem to be getting sold, the ones that resale market appears to be soft.   House prices for existing homes is below what many sold for.


----------



## fatratcat

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Steak n Sac should be opened by the end of June. If its anything like the their place in Marlow Heights, and there is no reason why it shouldn't be decent, it will be the same folks running it.  Only drawback will probably be limited sitting the place is not that big.  Only 2 rentals in my neighborhood of 65 homes, we had 2 homes sale in the past couple of months and they showed no signs of falling prices and we have only 1 for sale now and if it sales at the asking price it will be real encouraging for the others in here.
> By the end of June dirt should be moving on the shopping center where McKays is going.



That's great news! Both are really good ideas for the area! The area needs a boost. I have 2 rentals on my street alone and pre-foreclosure behind me. If Steak in a Sac is any good, I'll be a steady customer.


----------



## fatratcat

BernieP said:


> Well Charlotte Hall be a suburb of Waldorf now.
> Don't know how well new home sales are going in the mid county area (Hollywood/California/Leonardtown) but realtor friends are working hard to try and sell existing homes.
> I have no clue who is buy the high density crap Stanley Martin is throwing up in Wildewood.
> While the new homes seem to be getting sold, the ones that resale market appears to be soft.   House prices for existing homes is below what many sold for.



The north county could definitely use a lift!


----------



## somdfunguy

RoseRed said:


> Bump...



I've heard it was going to be a BBQ joint.


----------



## huntr1

somdfunguy said:


> I've heard it was going to be a BBQ joint.



We ate at Smokey Bones in Fredercksburg, VA on Saturday. Their brisket and baby back ribs are very good. I hope this place is at least as good.


----------



## Speedy70

huntr1 said:


> We ate at Smokey Bones in Fredercksburg, VA on Saturday. Their brisket and baby back ribs are very good. I hope this place is at least as good.



There's a Smoky Bones in Bowie. Eh.


----------



## stgislander

The Smokey Bones down by Patrick Henry Airport in Hampton, VA is our go to dinner spot when we have meetings in the next morning in Norfolk.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

fatratcat said:


> That's great news! Both are really good ideas for the area! The area needs a boost. I have 2 rentals on my street alone and pre-foreclosure behind me. If Steak in a Sac is any good, I'll be a steady customer.



  I just left out of the new Steak in a Sack, looks really good inside, talked to one of the owners, they are hoping to open in 2 weeks. There location in Marlow Heights was open since 1962 untill the fire closed it down this past winter.  You don't stay in business for over 53 years if you serve bad food.  Unfortunately it wont seat a lot people, so in the beginning when everyone comes to check it out, you may have too wait to be seated.  A lot of their business is carry-out.
 My Dad who just turned 90, and still lives in Hillcrest Heights (aka. Temple Hills now) drove to the Marlow Heights location about 2-3 times a week for breakfast, he really misses it since the fire.
 Its a great location and its something different then all the fast food places we have here.  I think the morning breakfast will do really good.


----------



## BlueSunday

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> I just left out of the new Steak in a Sack, looks really good inside, talked to one of the owners, they are hoping to open in 2 weeks. There location in Marlow Heights was open since 1962 untill the fire closed it down this past winter.  You don't stay in business for over 53 years if you serve bad food.  Unfortunately it wont seat a lot people, so in the beginning when everyone comes to check it out, you may have too wait to be seated.  A lot of their business is carry-out.
> My Dad who just turned 90, and still lives in Hillcrest Heights (aka. Temple Hills now) drove to the Marlow Heights location about 2-3 times a week for breakfast, he really misses it since the fire.
> Its a great location and its something different then all the fast food places we have here.  I think the morning breakfast will do really good.



I have never heard of them what do they serve ?


----------



## Gilligan

BlueSunday said:


> I have never heard of them what do they serve ?



Food.  Would be my first guess...


----------



## Hank

BlueSunday said:


> I have never heard of them what do they serve ?



My guess is steak.


----------



## Gilligan

Hank said:


> My guess is steak.



Steak is food. 

Yup.


----------



## mitzi

BlueSunday said:


> I have never heard of them what do they serve ?



All kinds of things in a sack. I'm looking forward to it. I haven't had a steak in sack or a rueben in a sack or anything else in many years. I spent a lot of time skipping school in the original in Marlow Heights in the early 70s.


----------



## CRHS89

What's going in the fence behind Dash In in leonardtown?


----------



## FettZilla

BlueSunday said:


> I have never heard of them what do they serve ?



Sub sandwiches.


----------



## getbent

CRHS89 said:


> What's going in the fence behind Dash In in leonardtown?



I was wondering that too.  There used to be a sign for a car wash.  Not sure how long that sign has been gone. I've seen large equipment in there.  Thought maybe they were keeping it there because they were starting on the DD in Leonardtown soon.


----------



## TGB

CRHS89 said:


> What's going in the fence behind Dash In in leonardtown?



Old Line Bank


----------



## getbent

TGB said:


> Old Line Bank



Really?  Doesn't seem like a big enough lot for bank and parking.


----------



## BernieP

getbent said:


> Really?  Doesn't seem like a big enough lot for bank and parking.



new concept in banking, it's called the twig office because it's smaller than a branch.


----------



## dave1959

BlueSunday said:


> I have never heard of them what do they serve ?



Best breakfast around..!!!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

dave1959 said:


> Best breakfast around..!!!



 I believe that the breakfast is going to be a big hit here in Charlotte Hall.  What do they serve?    Eggs in a Sack. lol


----------



## BernieP

BlueSunday said:


> I have never heard of them what do they serve ?



They are a regional, Southern Maryland regional, chain - looks like primarily PG county.


----------



## getbent

BernieP said:


> new concept in banking, it's called the twig office because it's smaller than a branch.


----------



## mitzi

BernieP said:


> They are a regional, Southern Maryland regional, chain - looks like primarily PG county.



Not a chain. The family had one store in the Marlow Heights Shopping Center that had been there since the 60s until recently. A fire destroyed it.


----------



## TGB

getbent said:


> Really?  Doesn't seem like a big enough lot for bank and parking.



Yes, that is what the manager from the Callaway branch told me.


----------



## BernieP

mitzi said:


> Not a chain. The family had one store in the Marlow Heights Shopping Center that had been there since the 60s until recently. A fire destroyed it.



Saw the story about the fire, according to my search there were several locations, Fort Washington, Marlow Heights, Temple Hills, Branch Ave.
Also listed as Steak in a Shack Shoppes Inc. Also says they closed, but some are now open.


----------



## mitzi

BernieP said:


> Saw the story about the fire, according to my search there were several locations, Fort Washington, Marlow Heights, Temple Hills, Branch Ave.
> Also listed as Steak in a Shack Shoppes Inc. Also says they closed, but some are now open.


 
Marlow Heights/Temple Hills/Branch Ave. is the same one location. Not sure about one in Fort Washington. I heard it wasn't the same people. Maybe someone else from the area would know.


----------



## SamSpade

Wow. Steak in a Sack burned down? I used to go there years ago. Not many years back, I took my dad there. What a shame.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

mitzi said:


> Marlow Heights/Temple Hills/Branch Ave. is the same one location. Not sure about one in Fort Washington. I heard it wasn't the same people. Maybe someone else from the area would know.



 I think the one in Ft. Washington was operated by a family member who went out on his own.  Is it still in business?


----------



## Tito

dave1959 said:


> Best breakfast around..!!!


----------



## Disney4845

Pearle vision going next to cracker barrel in st marys.  They will have some extra space for future tenants.

Sonic is clearing the land in la plata now at rt 6 and 301

Dunkin donuts and urban BBQ coming to La plata  as well

getting ready to deliver space to tenants at the crain highway retail center.  (former american hardware)  Zips dry cleaner, firehouse subs, 9 round fitness, smoothie king, nail salon so far.

Skyzone trampoline park coming to white plains by fall.

Been busy!


----------



## softtouch

Jake &  Al's Chop Shop / Patuxent Pub & Grill,  Now has a Yo Momma's Chicken Wings & Barbeque sign up.


----------



## Roman

Anybody have any idea what will go in to the old K-Mart in California, Maryland? I heard there might be a Harbor Freight going in there, but so far, I've seen nothing.


----------



## spr1975wshs

Roman said:


> Anybody have any idea what will go in to the old K-Mart in California, Maryland? I heard there might be a Harbor Freight going in there, but so far, I've seen nothing.



I'd like to see that.


----------



## molly_21

softtouch said:


> Jake &  Al's Chop Shop / Patuxent Pub & Grill,  Now has a Yo Momma's Chicken Wings & Barbeque sign up.



I've eaten at the Prince Frederick location. I am not sure if they are doing what EZ Thai did and opened a 2nd location or moving to a bigger space. Either way,  Yo Momma's (at least for me) is good. I think they will do better than Patuxent Pub and Grill (or Jake and Al's. I guess I must have been one of the few people who did not care for the place).


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Disney4845 said:


> Pearle vision going next to cracker barrel in st marys.  They will have some extra space for future tenants.
> 
> Sonic is clearing the land in la plata now at rt 6 and 301
> 
> Dunkin donuts and urban BBQ coming to La plata  as well
> 
> getting ready to deliver space to tenants at the crain highway retail center.  (former american hardware)  Zips dry cleaner, firehouse subs, 9 round fitness, smoothie king, nail salon so far.
> 
> Skyzone trampoline park coming to white plains by fall.
> 
> Been busy!



Thank You Sir for the updates.  I see your signs just about everywhere, I can only imagine how busy you are.  Bring me something good to Charlotte Hall.  Steak in a Sack should be opened by the middle of the month.  If you grew up in Hillcrest or Marlow Heights it was a regular spot for many a person for over 50 years.

 I also understand that the new McKays is very much in the works again with different people involved.  I'm tired of looking at that dirt and weeds.  lol


----------



## kom526

Rumor has it that Bottom of the Hill is opening tomorrow. Looks like they did a soft opening today, and the lot was packed.


----------



## huntr1

Noticed yesterday that Steak in a Sack has their signs up.


----------



## huntr1

kom526 said:


> Rumor has it that Bottom of the Hill is opening tomorrow. Looks like they did a soft opening today, and the lot was packed.



What/where is this?


----------



## kom526

huntr1 said:


> What/where is this?


In Leonardtown in the old Perkins/Arizona Pizza/Pho Saigon place. It is the latest restaurant for the guy that owned House of Ribs, River's Edge (Benedict) and the Leonardtown Grill.


----------



## huntr1

kom526 said:


> In Leonardtown in the old Perkins/Arizona Pizza/Pho Saigon place. It is the latest restaurant for the guy that owned House of Ribs, River's Edge (Benedict) and the Leonardtown Grill.



Thanks. Now to see if I can find a website...


----------



## fatratcat

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Thank You Sir for the updates.  I see your signs just about everywhere, I can only imagine how busy you are.  Bring me something good to Charlotte Hall.  Steak in a Sack should be opened by the middle of the month.  If you grew up in Hillcrest or Marlow Heights it was a regular spot for many a person for over 50 years.
> 
> I also understand that the new McKays is very much in the works again with different people involved.  I'm tired of looking at that dirt and weeds.  lol



Yes sir! CH could use a lift! I'm glad to see the Steak in a Sack. I understand they have limited seating and that's a shame. The area is starved for good places to sit down and eat.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

huntr1 said:


> What/where is this?



 You must have your eyes closed and napping when that commuter bus turns the corner onto Golden Beach Rd.  The sign above the building has been up about 3 weeks now. lol

 I know your excuse once you get off the bus you head down Golden Beach Rd. to All Faith to get home so your not passing back by the place.


----------



## RoseRed

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> You must have your eyes closed and napping when that commuter bus turns the corner onto Golden Beach Rd.  The sign above the building has been up about 3 weeks now. lol
> 
> I know your excuse once you get off the bus you head down Golden Beach Rd. to All Faith to get home so your not passing back by the place.


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


>



LOL. Me too. Methinks someone got their posts all mixed up.


----------



## huntr1

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> You must have your eyes closed and napping when that commuter bus turns the corner onto Golden Beach Rd.  The sign above the building has been up about 3 weeks now. lol
> 
> I know your excuse once you get off the bus you head down Golden Beach Rd. to All Faith to get home so your not passing back by the place.



I no longer take the bus. 4:30 AM is too early to be looking at signs that I don't care about as I drive in. In the afternoon I am focused on getting home so I can get on to my next appointment. So thus, I have not noticed the sign until earlier this week.


----------



## kom526

kom526 said:


> In Leonardtown in the old Perkins/Arizona Pizza/Pho Saigon place. It is the latest restaurant for the guy that owned House of Ribs, River's Edge (Benedict) and the Leonardtown Grill.


Ate there tonight with the family and Mike has not lost his touch with ribs. Ample portions, LW had the crabcake (HUGE) no filler and only one tiny shell. 1/2 rack and bbq shrimp was just too much for me and I have lunch for tomorrow. The liquor board gave them the run around so they only had beer tonight since they were approved just yesterday. Liquor and wine should be on site by Friday at the latest. They are breaking new staff and new registers etc so if you head in within the next couple of weeks bear with them. They will get it right.


----------



## GWguy

kom526 said:


> Ate there tonight with the family and Mike has not lost his touch with ribs. Ample portions, LW had the crabcake (HUGE) no filler and only one tiny shell. 1/2 rack and bbq shrimp was just too much for me and I have lunch for tomorrow. The liquor board gave them the run around so they only had beer tonight since they were approved just yesterday. Liquor and wine should be on site by Friday at the latest. They are breaking new staff and new registers etc so if you head in within the next couple of weeks bear with them. They will get it right.


Good to hear, Kom.  Thanx for the report.


----------



## Disney4845

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Thank You Sir for the updates.  I see your signs just about everywhere, I can only imagine how busy you are.  Bring me something good to Charlotte Hall.  Steak in a Sack should be opened by the middle of the month.  If you grew up in Hillcrest or Marlow Heights it was a regular spot for many a person for over 50 years.
> 
> I also understand that the new McKays is very much in the works again with different people involved.  I'm tired of looking at that dirt and weeds.  lol



Yes it has been very busy, still dont know what McKay is doing.  

I think an Autozone has been signed up for the new shopping center where Harris Teeter is going in St. Marys.  There is a Med Express going in next to cracker barrel as well.  Trying to get more working in charlotte hall area.


----------



## Merlin99

What ever happened to the Krispy Kreme that was supposed to go into the old PNC bank on 235?


----------



## Disney4845

Its a mystery.  It was announced in the paper down there and then nothing happened.  Im hearing rumors they have a spot picked in waldorf but no one is talking.


----------



## Disney4845

Weis Markets are buying a bunch of the food lions in the area.  They include prince Frederick, California, la plata, lusby and Lexington park.  Changes will be made by October 2016.


----------



## SoMdDude

Disney4845 said:


> Weis Markets are buying a bunch of the food lions in the area.  They include prince Frederick, California, la plata, lusby and Lexington park.  Changes will be made by October 2016.



Here is the entire list, good food lion is crap
http://baltimore.cbslocal.com/2016/07/14/weis-markets-will-purchase-38-food-lion-stores-21-in-md/


----------



## BlueSunday

Disney4845 said:


> Yes it has been very busy, still dont know what McKay is doing.
> 
> I think an Autozone has been signed up for the new shopping center where Harris Teeter is going in St. Marys.  There is a Med Express going in next to cracker barrel as well.  Trying to get more working in charlotte hall area.



You might want to check about Harris Teeter.


----------



## BernieP

BlueSunday said:


> You might want to check about Harris Teeter.



Did they pull out?

Pearle Vision doesn't know what's happening now, they said it was "up to the lawyers".
We had heard they were moving into new digs next to Cracker Barrel, but either the people where they are want them out sooner or the place them were to move is later.


----------



## SamSpade

Any truth to the rumor that Harbor Freight is going in where the old K-Mart was?


----------



## BlueSunday

BernieP said:


> Did they pull out?
> 
> Pearle Vision doesn't know what's happening now, they said it was "up to the lawyers".
> We had heard they were moving into new digs next to Cracker Barrel, but either the people where they are want them out sooner or the place them were to move is later.



The thought was they were holding on it till they saw the results of the Giant/Food Lion merger.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

SamSpade said:


> Any truth to the rumor that Harbor Freight is going in where the old K-Mart was?



OMG i love Harbor Freight


----------



## Roman

SamSpade said:


> Any truth to the rumor that Harbor Freight is going in where the old K-Mart was?


I read on-line that Hobby Lobby is going in the old K-Mart.


----------



## GWguy

Roman said:


> I read on-line that Hobby Lobby is going in the old K-Mart.


Apparently yes.

http://smnewsnet.com/archives/406316/hobby-lobby-coming-to-southern-maryland/


----------



## Disney4845

Beat me to the announcement. I always have to wait for the property manager to give me the ok to release it.  They are looking in Waldorf too but no spot picked.
Have heard no issues with harris teeter.  spoke to the agent just the other day.


----------



## Disney4845

BernieP said:


> Did they pull out?
> 
> Pearle Vision doesn't know what's happening now, they said it was "up to the lawyers".
> We had heard they were moving into new digs next to Cracker Barrel, but either the people where they are want them out sooner or the place them were to move is later.



Interesting, The builder has not said anything was shaky on the new lease.  maybe the landlord where they are wants them out faster so they can get a new tenant in.


----------



## BlueSunday

Disney4845 said:


> Beat me to the announcement. I always have to wait for the property manager to give me the ok to release it.  They are looking in Waldorf too but no spot picked.
> Have heard no issues with harris teeter.  spoke to the agent just the other day.



Good. I  know there was concern being the "new Grocery' store in town you get good traffic but now they will be competing with other "new grocery stores' for the same "new" traffic.


----------



## glhs837

Hey Disney, what do you know about old CoCoas Cantina, the one near Foot Locker? Looks like stuff is happening, but no sign yet.


----------



## getbent

Disney4845 said:


> Interesting, The builder has not said anything was shaky on the new lease.  maybe the landlord where they are wants them out faster so they can get a new tenant in.



You mean a new tenant in the existing Pearl Vision on 235?  I assumed they are tearing the building down so that the lot can be incorporated into the new shopping center being built.


----------



## DoWhat

Kevin Korner Kafe is moving to the old Willows.


----------



## Clem72

We already have a Michaels and a Jo-Anne's in the immediate area (and I always wonder how either stays in business). Personally I would have much preferred a Harbor Freight, it fills the hole between dollar store and Lowes where I can find a cheap version of the actual tool I need (but only need to work once, not forever).


----------



## sockgirl77

Rick's Jewelers moving to the old Cheseldine Auto Sales building on 235 in California next month!


----------



## glhs837

DoWhat said:


> Kevin Korner Kafe is moving to the old Willows.




Is that the one that is currently back behind the Chevy dealer in L-town? Hope he can make it work, that location has taken down what, four places in the last 10 years? 



sockgirl77 said:


> Rick's Jewelers moving to the old Cheseldine Auto Sales building on 235 in California next month!



Where is the old Cheseldine Auto Sales?


----------



## SamSpade

Clem72 said:


> We already have a Michaels and a Jo-Anne's in the immediate area (and I always wonder how either stays in business). Personally I would have much preferred a Harbor Freight, it fills the hole between dollar store and Lowes where I can find a cheap version of the actual tool I need (but only need to work once, not forever).



Yeah, I'm trying to see how the area supports yet another kind of that store. But I don't know how these decisions get made.

We seem to have no end to auto repair places, tire and battery stores, chain restaurants, fast food places, and steak houses. You'll pretty much never run out of gas in most parts of St Mary's because of the abundance of gas stations.
Convenience stores, u-store-it places.

But my guess is still, when you choose to start a business, you have to get the idea of what the shopping public is like, here. We're at the end of a peninsula - ain't gonna be a lot of "through" traffic down here for shopping.
I don't see this area as a real "craft-y" kind of place.


----------



## glhs837

Well, Jo-Annes and Michaels have been going strong for years now. But I think Hobby Lobby is much more of a rounded sort of Hobby Place, not just the crafty stuff that those other two places cater to.


----------



## CandaceMM

glhs837 said:


> Well, Jo-Annes and Michaels have been going strong for years now. But I think Hobby Lobby is much more of a rounded sort of Hobby Place, not just the crafty stuff that those other two places cater to.



Yes - I had never seen a Hobby Lobby until I moved to Jacksonville, FL. They're wonderful stores - a lot more home decor than Michael's. Their fabric section isn't as extensive as JoAnn's, but they have a good selection. When they open I'll likely go there first for my craft needs and bypass Michael's.


----------



## stgislander

DoWhat said:


> Kevin Korner Kafe is moving to the old Willows.


----------



## PJay

Hobby Lobby is out of this world fantastic.


----------



## Roman

Clem72 said:


> We already have a Michaels and a Jo-Anne's in the immediate area (and I always wonder how either stays in business). Personally I would have much preferred a Harbor Freight, it fills the hole between dollar store and Lowes where I can find a cheap version of the actual tool I need (but only need to work once, not forever).


I agree with you. We were really looking forward to Harbor Freight coming here.


----------



## Disney4845

getbent said:


> You mean a new tenant in the existing Pearl Vision on 235?  I assumed they are tearing the building down so that the lot can be incorporated into the new shopping center being built.



Yes thats prob the reason, I was mixed up on the location.


----------



## stgislander

Dixie said:


> I've never been in one (nor seen one) BUT I overdo Christmas every year - like I even decorate the closets (inside and out).  I'm *always* in the market for new Christmas junk and new places to buy it.  *Michael's just makes me crabby at Christmas.*



My wife becomes ill at the smell of of the cinnamon brooms.  Doesn't bother me, but there's something in them (Orris root?) that she's allergic to.


----------



## Disney4845

Dixie said:


> There's been a sale pending sign out front for ages.  Any idea what's going on?



No idea on that, Ive seen the signs come and on on that building so I have not paid much attention to it.  If something goes in it will prob be a mom and pop store.


----------



## Disney4845

Dixie said:


> Hope it's someone that does chicken strips - my son loves them and no one down this end of the county sells them.  Near dinner time I'd much rather go south than north when I don't feel like cooking.



The last thing mentioned for that space was in September of 2015 was going to be a burgers and seafood restaurant.   So I guess that never happened.


----------



## GWguy

Roman said:


> I agree with you. We were really looking forward to Harbor Freight coming here.



I wasn't.  I spend entirely too much there now as it is.  Having one local would be a real issue for me!  

Speaking of which...... anybody need a 12" sliding compound miter saw?  Bought one thinking I'd need it for trim work, didn't.  Still in the box.
http://class.somd.com/General-Power-Tools/ad/28548/12-inch-Sliding-Miter-Saw.html


----------



## PJay

Dixie said:


> I've never been in one (nor seen one) BUT I overdo Christmas every year - like I even decorate the closets (inside and out).  I'm *always* in the market for new Christmas junk and new places to buy it.  Michael's just makes me crabby at Christmas.



Well now you will super overdo. Trust me.


----------



## PJay

Dixie said:


> Michael's just makes me crabby at Christmas.



No "crabby" it'll be like Heaven opened up.


----------



## Clem72

GWguy said:


> I wasn't.  I spend entirely too much there now as it is.  Having one local would be a real issue for me!
> http://class.somd.com/General-Power-Tools/ad/28548/12-inch-Sliding-Miter-Saw.html



HF used to have unique item numbers on their website for when their products would go on sale. So if you were looking to buy something you could take the base number and change the last two digits and hit on old sale price (or use the wayback machine to look at old sales flyers) which would still be valid.


----------



## RoseRed

glhs837 said:


> Where is the old Cheseldine Auto Sales?



On 235 SB in front of Eagle Systems, just south of San Souci.


----------



## PJay

Dixie said:


> That may be the closest I'll get.



Doubt it.

Oh..and by the way..I'm stuck on picturing how someone can decorate the inside of their closet. Help me out please, what do you do with your clothes and stuff?


----------



## glhs837

RoseRed said:


> On 235 SB in front of Eagle Systems, just south of San Souci.



Ah, isn't that the Mahindra or some such now? Only comes to mind because a guy with an SRT-4 has been working there for a few years now.


----------



## mitzi

glhs837 said:


> Is that the one that is currently back behind the Chevy dealer in L-town? Hope he can make it work, that location has taken down what, four places in the last 10 years?
> 
> I don't think the Willows building has been anything since it closed down. I could be wrong though.


----------



## RoseRed

glhs837 said:


> Ah, isn't that the Mahindra or some such now? Only comes to mind because a guy with an SRT-4 has been working there for a few years now.



They were side by side.


----------



## glhs837

mitzi said:


> glhs837 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the one that is currently back behind the Chevy dealer in L-town? Hope he can make it work, that location has taken down what, four places in the last 10 years?
> 
> I don't think the Willows building has been anything since it closed down. I could be wrong though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, still has the Willows sign on it. but it was a few things before it was the Willows.
Click to expand...


----------



## mitzi

glhs837 said:


> mitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, still has the Willows sign on it. but it was a few things before it was the Willows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What location has taken down 4 places in 10 years then?
Click to expand...


----------



## glhs837

mitzi said:


> glhs837 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What location has taken down 4 places in 10 years then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that one, pretty sure it was at least two other places before it was the Willows, but the years are long, so maybe my count is off.
Click to expand...


----------



## getbent

mitzi said:


> glhs837 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What location has taken down 4 places in 10 years then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you thinking of the building in Leonardtown near the McKays shopping center?  It was Perkins, Arizona Pizza, and it's now Bottom of the Hill...
Click to expand...


----------



## glhs837

Nope, the one down the hill from Leonardtown on Five. I remember trying to go there on the day my wife and I got married 20 years ago, and not being able to get a seat  Didn't go back til it was the Willows a few years back.


----------



## Bird Dog

glhs837 said:


> Nope, the one down the hill from Leonardtown on Five. I remember trying to go there on the day my wife and I got married 20 years ago, and not being able to get a seat  Didn't go back til it was the Willows a few years back.



20 years ago it was a pretty good place to eat, but I think the owner died or something.....


----------



## RoseRed

Bird Dog said:


> 20 years ago it was a pretty good place to eat, but I think the owner died or something.....



Yes, he did.  He also used to roll up to your table, drunk, to chat.


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> Yes, he did.  He also used to roll up to your table, drunk, to chat.



and hit on the ladies with their dates right there.  Guy was a sleaze.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> and hit on the ladies with their dates right there.  Guy was a sleaze.


----------



## Bird Dog

GWguy said:


> and hit on the ladies with their dates right there.  Guy was a sleaze.



Food was good.....my dates were all ugly back then, he left them alone.


----------



## GWguy

Bird Dog said:


> Food was good.....my dates were all ugly back then, he left them alone.



It was so long ago I don't remember how the food was.  I just remember how dark, smoky, creepy and unappealing the inside was.  Only went there once.


----------



## stgislander

GWguy said:


> and hit on the ladies with their dates right there.  Guy was a sleaze.



I don't know about a sleaze, but John (Nucci) was a damn good chef.


----------



## getbent

GWguy said:


> It was so long ago I don't remember how the food was.  I just remember how dark, smoky, creepy and unappealing the inside was.  Only went there once.



Same.


----------



## Riddler

https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...ck/2012/01/31/gIQA7n2z6Q_story.html?tid=a_inl


----------



## GWguy

Riddler said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...ck/2012/01/31/gIQA7n2z6Q_story.html?tid=a_inl



Thank you.  Sheds a little different light.


----------



## GWguy

Not a new business, but moving.  Sears in Wildewood is moving to where the oriental restaurant was in the corner of the same plaza.  World Gym is taking over Sears, adding to their footprint.


----------



## John Z

Steak in a Sack is open today in Charlotte Hall.


----------



## sockgirl77

John Z said:


> Steak in a Sack is open today in Charlotte Hall.



Am I the only one that has zero want to go to a restaurant named Steak in a Sack?


----------



## spr1975wshs

sockgirl77 said:


> Am I the only one that has zero want to go to a restaurant named Steak in a Sack?



Does dredge up the image of a rare t-bone in a bloody grocery bag.


----------



## GWguy

spr1975wshs said:


> Does dredge up the image of a rare t-bone in a bloody grocery bag.



I'm not sure that's what she meant when she mentioned 'sack'.


----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


> I'm not sure that's what she meant when she mentioned 'sack'.


----------



## spr1975wshs

GWguy said:


> I'm not sure that's what she meant when she mentioned 'sack'.


----------



## dave1959

sockgirl77 said:


> Am I the only one that has zero want to go to a restaurant named Steak in a Sack?



Yes


----------



## tipsymcgee

Grapevine says the new building being put up beside Dunkin Donuts in L'Town/Old Bell Motor Co. will have two restaurants, Jessica's Kitchen (Asian Fusion), and I'm not sure if I heard Urban or Suburban BBQ, but a BBQ nonetheless, and will also hold a State Farm agent in there.


----------



## SamSpade

tipsymcgee said:


> Grapevine says the new building being put up beside Dunkin Donuts in L'Town/Old Bell Motor Co. will have two restaurants, Jessica's Kitchen (Asian Fusion), and I'm not sure if I heard Urban or Suburban BBQ, but a BBQ nonetheless, and will also hold a State Farm agent in there.



It had all the look of a short shopping strip.


----------



## BernieP

sockgirl77 said:


> Am I the only one that has zero want to go to a restaurant named Steak in a Sack?



NO <- apparently that's to short


----------



## getbent

tipsymcgee said:


> Grapevine says the new building being put up beside Dunkin Donuts in L'Town/Old Bell Motor Co. will have two restaurants, Jessica's Kitchen (Asian Fusion), and I'm not sure if I heard Urban or Suburban BBQ, but a BBQ nonetheless, and will also hold a State Farm agent in there.



I had heard about the BBQ place but not the others.


----------



## SamSpade

sockgirl77 said:


> Am I the only one that has zero want to go to a restaurant named Steak in a Sack?



Just go - been to the one up north many times and it's good.


----------



## kwillia

tipsymcgee said:


> Grapevine says the new building being put up beside Dunkin Donuts in L'Town/Old Bell Motor Co. will have two restaurants, Jessica's Kitchen (Asian Fusion), and I'm not sure if I heard Urban or Suburban BBQ, but a BBQ nonetheless, and will also hold a State Farm agent in there.


Urban BBQ... it's a chain. I've looked them up online and it seems like it would be a great addition to downtown.


----------



## RoseRed

Waiting patiently for La Rive Breton to open...


----------



## getbent

kwillia said:


> Urban BBQ... it's a chain. I've looked them up online and it seems like it would be a great addition to downtown.



I love BBQ.  It will be great to have that option.


----------



## Westlys2013

Anyone know when the donut connection will open by Walmart


----------



## steppinthrax

So what's going on around the CVS at Dunkirk, looks like they broke ground there a few years back but stopped construction.  It's been like that for around a year or so.


----------



## Speedy70

steppinthrax said:


> So what's going on around the CVS at Dunkirk, looks like they broke ground there a few years back but stopped construction.  It's been like that for around a year or so.



I heard a Dick's Sporting Goods.


----------



## Clem72

Oh, so they will be getting a Kohl's as well?  Don't think I have ever seen one without the other.


----------



## steppinthrax

Speedy70 said:


> I heard a Dick's Sporting Goods.



See I've heard Trader Joe was supposed to be there, then I heard Whole Foods.  Now I'm hearing Dick's now we know sports authority has filed for Bankruptcy.


----------



## PrchJrkr

SamSpade said:


> Just go, but take money in a sack - been to the one up north many times and it's good.



Co-worker showed me a menu yesterday.


----------



## Blister

SamSpade said:


> Just go - been to the one up north many times and it's good.



Tried it out yesterday.
Steak sub- the meat was juicy and tender, but their "Special Seasoning" must be an acquired taste. It was like a lot of worcestershire sauce, very strong flavor and odor.
Not bad but different. Saw some other things on the menu that I would like to try. Not cheap, but portions were large.


----------



## So_what

Westlys2013 said:


> Anyone know when the donut connection will open by Walmart



Same question, the sign's been there for 6 months but no progress I can see


----------



## BernieP

So_what said:


> Same question, the sign's been there for 6 months but no progress I can see



isn't that almost a norm, there is the underground mall on 235/5 in St. Mary's and the shopping center on Rt near Harwood.

I've seen others, "Coming Soon" is well faded from years of exposure, but the land stands empty.


----------



## BernieP

With all the high density housing Stanley Martin is putting up in Wildewood has anyone heard if or how much is designated for Section 8 housing?


----------



## glhs837

BernieP said:


> With all the high density housing Stanley Martin is putting up in Wildewood has anyone heard if or how much is designated for Section 8 housing?




Racist!!!   Classist!!!  1%er scum!!!!  Why do you want poor people to be eaten by small lions who take tiny bites?


----------



## BernieP

glhs837 said:


> Racist!!!   Classist!!!  1%er scum!!!!  Why do you want poor people to be eaten by small lions who take tiny bites?



I am not a 1%, scum yes, 1% no.   I also don't know any small lions, maybe a few fat cats.


----------



## glhs837

BernieP said:


> I am not a 1%, scum yes, 1% no.   I also don't know any small lions, maybe a few fat cats.



Of course you are 1% scum. Be referring to it as "Section 8", instead of "subsidized housing for socioeconomically disadvantaged persons". Section 8 is code for black, you know. Criminal blacks, really. My God, I see why the liberals use this tactic, it's sooo damn easy......


----------



## BernieP

glhs837 said:


> Of course you are 1% scum. Be referring to it as "Section 8", instead of "subsidized housing for socioeconomically disadvantaged persons". Section 8 is code for black, you know. Criminal blacks, really. My God, I see why the liberals use this tactic, it's sooo damn easy......



you got me

Guilty as charged.


----------



## mitzi

Has anyone heard what's going in between the 235/5 split and The Used Car Factory in Mechanicsville?


----------



## huntr1

mitzi said:


> Has anyone heard what's going in between the 235/5 split and The Used Car Factory in Mechanicsville?



You mean the veterinary office building?


----------



## mitzi

huntr1 said:


> You mean the veterinary office building?



No, almost to the light for 5/235 split. Southbound side right past the car dealer. Noticed yesterday all the trees are down and there was heavy equipment.


----------



## dave1959

mitzi said:


> No, almost to the light for 5/235 split. Southbound side right past the car dealer. Noticed yesterday all the trees are down and there was heavy equipment.



Building a new vet clinic and a church.


----------



## huntr1

mitzi said:


> No, almost to the light for 5/235 split. Southbound side right past the car dealer. Noticed yesterday all the trees are down and there was heavy equipment.


In between the Used Car Factory and the place that sells used tires and other used cars there is a lot where there is a building under construction. The building is for the vet that is currently in the building north up Rt 5, by the radio station.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

BernieP said:


> With all the high density housing Stanley Martin is putting up in Wildewood has anyone heard if or how much is designated for Section 8 housing?





glhs837 said:


> Of course you are 1% scum. Be referring to it as "Section 8", instead of "subsidized housing for socioeconomically disadvantaged persons". Section 8 is code for black, you know. Criminal blacks, really. My God, I see why the liberals use this tactic, it's sooo damn easy......



You're both wrong.  It's been called "workforce housing" for at least a decade


----------



## Gilligan

glhs837 said:


> Racist!!!   Classist!!!  1%er scum!!!!  Why do you want poor people to be eaten by small lions who take tiny bites?


----------



## mitzi

huntr1 said:


> In between the Used Car Factory and the place that sells used tires and other used cars there is a lot where there is a building under construction. The building is for the vet that is currently in the building north up Rt 5, by the radio station.
> View attachment 114158



Thanks. Glad it's not another little strip mall.


----------



## fatratcat

mitzi said:


> Thanks. Glad it's not another little strip mall.



It'll be another strip mall full of banks, liquor stores, nail salons, and fast food! ;-)


----------



## glhs837

fatratcat said:


> It'll be another strip mall full of banks, liquor stores, nail salons, and fast food! ;-)



Don't forget the vape shop, gotta have a vape shop, Bro.....


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

As well as a Dollar General.


----------



## Tito

Ya gotta top it off with a tattoo joint.


----------



## Merlin99

fatratcat said:


> It'll be another strip mall full of banks, liquor stores, nail salons, and fast food! ;-)



I heard that they need a new massage parlor up that way.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Congrats  Disney4845 (aka. Commercial Guy,Shasho) on your appointment by our fine Gov. Hogan to the Maryland Economic Development Corporation. Looking pretty sharp in that picture in the Independent.


----------



## RoseRed

What's going in next to O'Brien Realty on 235, across from Blair's Jewelry?


----------



## BernieP

RoseRed said:


> What's going in next to O'Brien Realty on 235, across from Blair's Jewelry?



A massage parlor and the "Book" store from the Park is moving  up the road - the Park has become to rough for them.


----------



## Tech

RoseRed said:


> What's going in next to O'Brien Realty on 235, across from Blair's Jewelry?



Heard the orthodontist in the k-mart shopping center was moving there.


----------



## RoseRed

Tech said:


> Heard the orthodontist in the k-mart shopping center was moving there.



Dr. Koterwas?


----------



## Disney4845

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Congrats  Disney4845 (aka. Commercial Guy,Shasho) on your appointment by our fine Gov. Hogan to the Maryland Economic Development Corporation. Looking pretty sharp in that picture in the Independent.



Thanks that was actually my father Harry who was appointed.  I'm too lazy to drive to Annapolis for meetings, lol


----------



## Disney4845

steppinthrax said:


> So what's going on around the CVS at Dunkirk, looks like they broke ground there a few years back but stopped construction.  It's been like that for around a year or so.



That is prob the apple green shopping center.  They are doing some site work.  No tenants announced yet.


----------



## huntr1

RoseRed said:


> What's going in next to O'Brien Realty on 235, across from Blair's Jewelry?





Tech said:


> Heard the orthodontist in the k-mart shopping center was moving there.





RoseRed said:


> Dr. Koterwas?



Yes.


----------



## RoseRed

What's going in where the short lived Coco Cantina was?


----------



## getbent

Not sure if this has been established but, I believe I read that Pearl Vision was moving down by Cracker Barrell but there's another building being built right near there.  Anyone know what's going there?  Signed looked to say something about 3-D dental??


----------



## Speedy70

Anyone know what is being built in Prince Frederick behind Salsarita's and Sweet Frog?


----------



## huntr1

getbent said:


> Not sure if this has been established but, I believe I read that Pearl Vision was moving down by Cracker Barrell but there's another building being built right near there.  Anyone know what's going there?  Signed looked to say something about 3-D dental??



I heard somewhere it was going to be one of the emergency care type doctors offices.


----------



## getbent

huntr1 said:


> I heard somewhere it was going to be one of the emergency care type doctors offices.



Like an urgent care?


----------



## glhs837

RoseRed said:


> What's going in where the short lived Coco Cantina was?




Drove by yesterday, wife said she thought she saw a sign that said "brewhouse", but I have no further data at this time.


----------



## spr1975wshs

glhs837 said:


> Drove by yesterday, wife said she thought she saw a sign that said "brewhouse", but I have no further data at this time.



Drove by last evening, think it read Alehouse.


----------



## lovinmaryland

spr1975wshs said:


> Drove by last evening, think it read Alehouse.



I think someone said it was something like "pax river alehouse"


----------



## RoseRed

glhs837 said:


> Drove by yesterday, wife said she thought she saw a sign that said "brewhouse", but I have no further data at this time.





spr1975wshs said:


> Drove by last evening, think it read Alehouse.



Pax River Ale House


----------



## spr1975wshs

From the liquor control board minutes.

Pax River Ale House - Application of Melissa Akaras & Jane D. Carroll to purchase a
Class B (Restaurant) BWL license & t/a Pax River Ale House (Mana Restaurant Group,
LLC), 46590 Corporate Dr., Lexington Park, MD 20653.

Ms. Akaras and Ms. Carroll appeared before the Board and were sworn in. Ms. Akaras
spoke on behalf of the Pax River Ale House. Ms. Akaras stated that the license will be
for On-Sale only and stated she will be attending the June TAMS certification class. Ms. 
Akaras explained she has been in the restaurant / liquor sales business previously. The
only changes that will be made to the building will be the addition of 2 wait / server
stations. Member Currie made the motion for a 90 day conditional approval pending the
Fire Marshall, Health Dept. and Use and Occupancy. Motion was seconded by Member
Hall. Motion carried.


----------



## huntr1

getbent said:


> Not sure if this has been established but, I believe I read that Pearl Vision was moving down by Cracker Barrell but there's another building being built right near there.  Anyone know what's going there?  Signed looked to say something about 3-D dental??





huntr1 said:


> I heard somewhere it was going to be one of the emergency care type doctors offices.





getbent said:


> Like an urgent care?



Yes, like the "Patient First" in Waldorf.


----------



## spr1975wshs

Mana Restaurant Group LLC is a Maryland Domestic LLC filed on April 14, 2014. The company's filing status is listed as Active and its File Number is W15801376. 

The Registered Agent on file for this company is Antonio Akaras and is located at 4704 Harvard Rd, College Park, MD 20740. The company's principal address is 4704 Harvard Rd, College Park, MD 20740.

Filing Date:  	April 14, 2014
Company Age:  	2 Years, 4 Months


----------



## lilblondeone19

Any idea of what is going in between PNC and Auto Zone in Charlotte Hall?  A construction trailer is now on site.


----------



## huntr1

lilblondeone19 said:


> Any idea of what is going in between PNC and Auto Zone in Charlotte Hall?  A construction trailer is now on site.



Rumor a while ago was a Taco Bell.


----------



## lilblondeone19

huntr1 said:


> Rumor a while ago was a Taco Bell.



No, that was suppose to go to the left of Food Lion, but not anymore.


----------



## getbent

RoseRed said:


> Pax River Ale House



Following in the footsteps of the old Lennys.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

huntr1 said:


> Rumor a while ago was a Taco Bell.



 Yes Taco Bell is going between Auto Zone and the bank.  Nothing is going in to the left of Food Lion, except drain fields.  That's where the septic system and drain fields are for the Food Lion and maybe some of the other businesses that are nearby.


----------



## BernieP

getbent said:


> Following in the footsteps of the old Lennys.



not if it's a true brew house (micro brewery) like Ruddy Duck or any of the couple of dozen new brew houses that are starting up in Maryland and around the country.
If it's that... I think the location is still going to hurt it.   It's going to have a "hood" label on the spot.


----------



## RoseRed

BernieP said:


> not if it's a true brew house (micro brewery) like Ruddy Duck or any of the couple of dozen new brew houses that are starting up in Maryland and around the country. If it's that... I think the location is still going to hurt it.   It's going to have a "hood" label on the spot.



And a murder.


----------



## glhs837

Up to them, if they let thee thug life neck tattoo take over, they will fail.


----------



## BernieP

glhs837 said:


> Up to them, if they let thee thug life neck tattoo take over, they will fail.



Have you been to Foot Locker recently?


----------



## glhs837

BernieP said:


> Have you been to Foot Locker recently?



Given that the whole basketball athletic shoe culture is a huge deal amongst young black men, that sort of makes sense. Not sure how well the craft brew crosses over.


----------



## BernieP

glhs837 said:


> Given that the whole basketball athletic shoe culture is a huge deal amongst young black men, that sort of makes sense. Not sure how well the craft brew crosses over.


well we don't know if it's craft brew, it just says Ale.
Would like to know more, like if it is a brew house (like Ruddy Duck) or just another bar.
The one applicant seems to only have a history of running liquor stores, not restaurant / brewery.
So my guess now is fancy name, another bar.   It will feature Bud, Miller and the lite lights.  
Expect fights in parking lot.


----------



## glhs837

BernieP said:


> well we don't know if it's craft brew, it just says Ale.
> Would like to know more, like if it is a brew house (like Ruddy Duck) or just another bar.
> The one applicant seems to only have a history of running liquor stores, not restaurant / brewery.
> So my guess now is fancy name, another bar.   It will feature Bud, Miller and the lite lights.
> Expect fights in parking lot.



I see your point. Might even serve Corona.... and you know what sort of crowd that stuff draws..........


----------



## BernieP

glhs837 said:


> I see your point. Might even serve Corona.... and you know what sort of crowd that stuff draws..........



if it's just cheap beer, it's just another bar.   It will fit in perfect with the neighborhood.


----------



## stgislander

glhs837 said:


> I see your point. Might even serve Corona.... and you know what sort of crowd that stuff draws..........



I see what you did there.


----------



## glhs837

stgislander said:


> I see what you did there.



Friken bikermarinerocketengineers, once they show up, property values plummet. Just look at Florida....


----------



## Gilligan

glhs837 said:


> I see your point. Might even serve Corona.... and you know what sort of crowd that stuff draws..........



Wait...what the fu...???


----------



## glhs837

Gilligan said:


> Wait...what the fu...???


----------



## Gilligan




----------



## wubbles

Anyone know anything about BayDawgs going in near Asahi in San Soucci? Guessing it's some kind of fancy hot dog place.


----------



## glhs837

Why yes, yes it is. Wife knows the owners wife, were coworkers quite a while back and have been friends ever since. But "fancy hot dog place" is all I know. Other menu items? Sides, any of that, I do not know.


----------



## huntr1

wubbles said:


> Anyone know anything about BayDawgs going in near Asahi in San Soucci? Guessing it's some kind of fancy hot dog place.



Are they going to be selling stolen Chesapeake Bay Retrievers?


----------



## Gilligan

huntr1 said:


> Are they going to be selling stolen Chesapeake Bay Retrievers?



*hugegroan*


----------



## BernieP

huntr1 said:


> Are they going to be selling stolen Chesapeake Bay Retrievers?



mystery meat.


----------



## BernieP

glhs837 said:


> I see your point. Might even serve Corona.... and you know what sort of crowd that stuff draws..........




if you ask for a Corona in Mexico they will laugh at you, they consider it dog piss.
Sell it to the dumb Yankees, they drink anything.


----------



## wubbles

glhs837 said:


> Why yes, yes it is. Wife knows the owners wife, were coworkers quite a while back and have been friends ever since. But "fancy hot dog place" is all I know. Other menu items? Sides, any of that, I do not know.



Awesome, I love a ridiculous hot dog. I'll be there day 1 with my bib.


----------



## Bonehead

BernieP said:


> if you ask for a Corona in Mexico they will laugh at you, they consider it dog piss.
> Sell it to the dumb Yankees, they drink anything.



Exactly like Fosters lager in Australia.....only for the dumb yanks and Brits...


----------



## stgislander

Bonehead said:


> Exactly like Fosters lager in Australia.....only for the dumb yanks and Brits...



When in Austrailia... drink Tooheys!


----------



## Gilligan

Fine!  As soon as I get to the lobby bar of this Danish hotel, ahma ask for a Corona.


----------



## Merlin99

BernieP said:


> if you ask for a Corona in Mexico they will laugh at you, they consider it dog piss.
> Sell it to the dumb Yankees, they drink anything.



After drinking some of the Mexican beer, dog piss would be a step up.


----------



## Gilligan

Rats. No Corona. Has to settle for Carlsberg on tap...


----------



## GWguy

Gilligan said:


> Rats. No Corona. Has to settle for Carlsberg on tap...



You poor thing.....


----------



## glhs837

Alas, poor Gilligan......


----------



## Clem72

BernieP said:


> if you ask for a Corona in Mexico they will laugh at you, they consider it dog piss.
> Sell it to the dumb Yankees, they drink anything.



You're an idiot. You might be close if you said Corona light as light beers are basically non-existent in Mexico (mostly stocked for tourists), but Corona is not only their number one exported beer it is also the number one consumed domestic beer in Mexico, the only other beer close is Modelo (made by the same brewery).

That's like saying an American would laugh at you for buying a Bud. I'm sure there are hipsters that might, and certainly most Americans won't try to convince you that a Bud is the best beer in America, but no one would think it the slightest bit odd or laugh if you order one.


----------



## Homer J

Don't know if I missed it, but what is going in the new building in Great Mills? Near the traffic light for Flat Iron/Indian Bridge Road?


----------



## stgislander

Homer J said:


> Don't know if I missed it, but what is going in the new building in Great Mills? Near the traffic light for Flat Iron/Indian Bridge Road?



I heard it is the same home decorating store that was in the old Friendly Tavern.


----------



## Bonehead

New Trading Post HQ. Nice looking building.


----------



## huntr1

Bonehead said:


> New Trading Post HQ. Nice looking building.



I agree, very nice looking building. Moving the TP headquarters so that they can use that land to upgrade the intersection at FIR/IB & 5?


----------



## getbent

Bonehead said:


> New Trading Post HQ. Nice looking building.



I love the look of the building.


----------



## glhs837

huntr1 said:


> I agree, very nice looking building. Moving the TP headquarters so that they can use that land to upgrade the intersection at FIR/IB & 5?



That sort of makes sense. Part of the larger plan to widen 5 in there from GMR going north. Of course, that bridge is the choke point.


----------



## huntr1

glhs837 said:


> That sort of makes sense.


Which is why I may very well be wrong.


----------



## glhs837

huntr1 said:


> Which is why I may very well be wrong.



Well, if any company should have the information to lead the target on upcoming projects, it should be the Trading Post.


----------



## Riddler

Bonehead said:


> New Trading Post HQ. Nice looking building.



I don't think this is correct.

The store that is in the old Friendly Tavern building is moving into one half of the new building and then they are demolishing the old Friendly Tavern to expand the parking lot.

I believe the other half is going to be the Salt Cycle Studio.  If you look at their facebook page they show the new building.

https://www.facebook.com/Salt-Cycle-Studio-1564581557186162/


----------



## Bonehead

Looks like you are correct.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> I heard it is the same home decorating store that was in the old Friendly Tavern.



Yup.


----------



## ltown81

Noticed they are gutting the old Perkins in Wildewood. Wonder what is goin there?


----------



## punjabigyrl

I heard another eyecare place.


----------



## huntr1

ltown81 said:


> Noticed they are gutting the old Perkins in Wildewood. Wonder what is goin there?



It was put out on here that it would be a BBQ place.


----------



## tipsymcgee

Grapevine says an ice cream "parlor" going into the old Reynold's Pharmacy on the Leonardtown Square, near the newly renovated area of the old Bailey's Hotel/Pet Store, and says also an Italian place may be going in the newly renovated building.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

tipsymcgee said:


> Grapevine says an ice cream "parlor" going into the old Reynold's Pharmacy on the Leonardtown Square, near the newly renovated area of the old Bailey's Hotel/Pet Store, and says also an Italian place may be going in the newly renovated building.



OMG!!! I would love to have an Italian restaurant in Leonardtown!!!!!  Hope its not going to be a chain restaurant though.


----------



## fatratcat

I second that! A real nice Italian resturant would be awesome!


----------



## ltown81

The menu for the new place in Café Des Artises looks a little light.

http://larivebreton.net/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/dinner-sept-2016.pdf


----------



## Gilligan

ltown81 said:


> The menu for the new place in Café Des Artises looks a little light.
> 
> http://larivebreton.net/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/dinner-sept-2016.pdf



Light?  How so?  Looks interesting...will have to try them out.


----------



## RoseRed

ltown81 said:


> The menu for the new place in Café Des Artises looks a little light.
> 
> http://larivebreton.net/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/dinner-sept-2016.pdf



Thanks for posting!  I can't  wait to try it!


----------



## kom526

rosered said:


> thanks for posting!  I can't  wait to try it!



karma
I've already made my menu selections.


----------



## RoseRed

kom526 said:


> karma
> I've already made my menu selections.



Me, too!


----------



## Bird Dog

I think I might have go twice for my menu selections.....


----------



## getbent

Guess I must be boring.  The only main thing I'd try would be the short rib.


----------



## fatratcat

I can't wait to eat there!


----------



## Gilligan

getbent said:


> Guess I must be boring.  The only main thing I'd try would be the short rib.



I think they all look great.


----------



## lovinmaryland

RoseRed said:


> Me, too!



Me three!  Hopefully their charcuterie plate is legit


----------



## ltown81

I have a tough time with the menu. I always thought of the Café as ultra French, yet most of the menu I liked, and would have no trouble trying. Dishes like Lobster Thermidor and Beef Wellington come to mind. I am not a fish person, and after googling much of the menu, I am not sure I am interested in much..aside from the short rib. I think foodies will like it...but will all the regular Café customers go there as much. I doubt it.


----------



## RoseRed

I'm pretty sure they might have daily specials, like most upscale restaurants.  A lot of time, I try those instead of the menu.


----------



## BernieP

ltown81 said:


> I have a tough time with the menu. I always thought of the Café as ultra French, yet most of the menu I liked, and would have no trouble trying. Dishes like Lobster Thermidor and Beef Wellington come to mind. I am not a fish person, and after googling much of the menu, I am not sure I am interested in much..aside from the short rib. I think foodies will like it...but will all the regular Café customers go there as much. I doubt it.



There are several styles of French cooking and not all are heavy meals.   I think what the chef focused on was the European farm to table philosophy.
Base the menu on the season and what you can source locally.  Obviously some  items have to be brought in fresh.   But the key is fresh, not packaged.
Chains don't do that, everything is frozen, and packaged up for consistency.  Their meals are designed to cut the order to table time down which allows the restaurant to turn over more tables per hour.   It also reduces training costs.


----------



## Bird Dog

ltown81 said:


> I have a tough time with the menu. I always thought of the Café as ultra French, yet most of the menu I liked, and would have no trouble trying. Dishes like Lobster Thermidor and Beef Wellington come to mind. I am not a fish person, and after googling much of the menu, I am not sure I am interested in much..aside from the short rib. I think foodies will like it...but will all the regular Café customers go there as much. I doubt it.



You've made two negative comments about a restaurant that hasn't even opened yet......sheeeshhhhhh!
You must be one of the thousands that flock to Olive Garden and think it's Italian.


----------



## GWguy

Bird Dog said:


> You must be one of the thousands that flock to Olive Garden and think it's Italian.



It's not?  

damn.


----------



## glhs837

On a related note, attended the Family and Friends at that new hot dog joint, BayDawgs. Color me shocked that tossing crab dip on top of all all beef dog tastes pretty damn good. Not normally all all beef dog guy, a bit too fatty tasting for me, but that crab dip makes it all good. Onion rings were not hot, but if they had been, would have been great. Just good at the temp they were. A bit pricey, but we will be going back, it was that good.


----------



## ltown81

I looked at the menu, and made a judgement on if it is something I would like or not. Not being negatative. People decide not to eat at a restaurant by looking at the menu all the time.



Bird Dog said:


> You've made two negative comments about a restaurant that hasn't even opened yet......sheeeshhhhhh!
> You must be one of the thousands that flock to Olive Garden and think it's Italian.


----------



## Bird Dog

ltown81 said:


> I looked at the menu, and made a judgement on if it is something I would like or not. Not being negatative. People decide not to eat at a restaurant by looking at the menu all the time.



Sad!

I like to taste the food.....
Enjoy the service and ambiance....
I do not even believe Yelp.....


----------



## Speedy70

glhs837 said:


> On a related note, attended the Family and Friends at that new hot dog joint, BayDawgs. Color me shocked that tossing crab dip on top of all all beef dog tastes pretty damn good. Not normally all all beef dog guy, a bit too fatty tasting for me, but that crab dip makes it all good. Onion rings were not hot, but if they had been, would have been great. Just good at the temp they were. A bit pricey, but we will be going back, it was that good.



Is this a hot dog place where you can get any type of topping imagineable? There's a place like that in Tennessee. We ate there a few years ago and I got the steak and cheese hot dog. It was amazingly good! You can even get mac and cheese on a hot dog (which I would never order LOL).


----------



## glhs837

I dont know about any, but there were a lot. I think the soft open is today.


----------



## Gilligan

Bird Dog said:


> Sad!
> 
> I like to taste the food.....
> Enjoy the service and ambiance....
> I do not even believe Yelp.....



I dunno about sad...  I'm an adventurous eater, which is a darned good thing since I travel worldwide for a living. I try - and almost always enjoy - anything on any menu anywhere.  My SO, on the other hand, is about as "meat and potatoes only, please" as they come.


----------



## BernieP

Bird Dog said:


> You've made two negative comments about a restaurant that hasn't even opened yet......sheeeshhhhhh!
> You must be one of the thousands that flock to Olive Garden and think it's Italian.



Ever wonder why we in SoMD don't see much in the way of fine dining?   Check out the parking lot at Golden Coral and the other buffets that people go to.


----------



## Merlin99

BernieP said:


> Ever wonder why we in SoMD don't see much in the way of fine dining?   Check out the parking lot at Golden Coral and the other buffets that people go to.



I can always find something to my taste at GC, but then again I can find something I like most anywhere in the world. I have to admit though that menu looked overly fussy, like the were trying to be over the top haute cuisine.


----------



## Clem72

Bird Dog said:


> You must be one of the thousands that flock to Olive Garden and think it's Italian.



Well it ain't Chinese food Mr. Bird Shet.  Fact is, most people that specifically seek out "authentic" restaurants are actual immigrants (of which we don't have a ton), or wanna be hipster food critics like yourself. 

Why don't you go back to posting your dinner on Pinterest and leave to rest of us to enjoy our food, regardless of if it is exactly the same as some other food served in some other country.


----------



## Clem72

Merlin99 said:


> I can always find something to my taste at GC, but then again I can find something I like most anywhere in the world. I have to admit though that menu looked overly fussy, like the were trying to be over the top haute cuisine.



I have eaten street tacos in Mexico, Balut in the Philippines, and fish & chips in England. I like to try local cuisine when I am out and about. But there's also nothing wrong with Taco Bell if that's what you want.  

But apparently people like Mr. Dog Shet think it's appropriate to go around belittling people for their choice of food. While he probably chugs 120 ounce sodas from 7-11 all day and can barely squeeze his fat arse into the booth at his favorite boutique restaurant in DC.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem72 said:


> I have eaten . ... fish & chips in England.



At least they generally get that right. Of all the many countries I've worked in, it's the English who took the prize for having the consistently lousiest food. Boy can they screw up a piece of beef...


----------



## RoseRed

Dew Drop Inn/Hollywood Shakers is being turned into a Country/Western Bar.


----------



## glhs837

RoseRed said:


> Dew Drop Inn/Hollywood Shakers is being turned into a Country/Western Bar.



It wasn't?


----------



## RoseRed

glhs837 said:


> It wasn't?



Redecorating to look like a barn, so I have been told.


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> Redecorating to look like a barn, so I have been told.



I just can't imagine that place as a country/redneck hangout.


Oh...wait....


----------



## ltown81

Here is how I handle restaurants-

1. Are the Yelp Reviews Good? If So..I will try almost anything.
2. In absence of Yelp, does the menu look appetizing. If not I pass..especially with a $30 entrée type place.

To me the menu is a big deal. There is a reason many places post it by the door. You are selling your product to get people in.

And FWIW, while the members here might be on the staff of Epicurious, a large part of the county is not very adventurous food wise. Especially the older locals. I remember when Arizona Pizza opened (before it sucked), and I thought it had a young, hip menu that was unlike anything else I had seen. I went to work, and all the older ladies I worked with who were from the county just savaged it. They don't like fancy of different food. Same reason Saigon Poo failed, when everyone here loved it. There is a reason that Bollywood Marsala has such a huge bar business. The only exception seems to be Asian stuff like Sushi which does well here. I assume that is because of the base and a lot of those folks being familiar with it.

I guess my concern is Loic has a pretty strong following of loyal customers. Looking at that menu, I am curious how many will stay on board.




Bird Dog said:


> Sad!
> 
> I like to taste the food.....
> Enjoy the service and ambiance....
> I do not even believe Yelp.....


----------



## Clem72

ltown81 said:


> Here is how I handle restaurants-
> 
> 1. Are the Yelp Reviews Good? If So..I will try almost anything.



Might want to check Trip Advisor instead (or try them both?). There are lots of stories online of how Yelp allows businesses to suppress bad reviews. In fact it's their primary business model, they call businesses with bad reviews and tell them if they upgrade to premier status on yelp they can choose exactly which reviews are "preferred" for yelp visitors to see.


----------



## RoseRed

Gilligan said:


> I just can't imagine that place as a country/redneck hangout.
> 
> Oh...wait....



You should be the first line dance teacher!  Achy Breaky Heart!


----------



## lovinmaryland

Clem72 said:


> Might want to check Trip Advisor instead (or try them both?). There are lots of stories online of how Yelp allows businesses to suppress bad reviews. In fact it's their primary business model, they call businesses with bad reviews and tell them if they upgrade to premier status on yelp they can choose exactly which reviews are "preferred" for yelp visitors to see.



^^^THIS^^^

I check both trip advisor and yelp.  I usually have the search engine on the most recent reviews. I also skim through to see what the bad reviews say.  If they have a reoccurring theme like bad service, cold food, whatever I try to factor that in to whether we try it or not.


----------



## Merlin99

Gilligan said:


> At least they generally get that right. Of all the many countries I've worked in, it's the English who took the prize for having the consistently lousiest food. Boy can they screw up a piece of beef...



I happen to love a lot of English food. Cornish pasties are the best hand food ever, you can't beat a good shepards pie for comfort food, Welsh rarebit is the worlds best version of grilled cheese...


----------



## Gilligan

Merlin99 said:


> I happen to love a lot of English food. Cornish pasties are the best hand food ever, you can't beat a good shepards pie for comfort food, Welsh rarebit is the worlds best version of grilled cheese...



ahh..food of the more northern variety.  I have heard that stuff was good...or at least, better.  I guess I should have narrowed my criticism to the offerings where I worked in the south mostly..Dover, Portsmouth, Southampton, Weymouth..  It was so bad that we got to the point that we ate only Indian, Chinese and Italian...where we could find it.


----------



## kom526

Merlin99 said:


> I can always find something to my taste at GC, but then again I can find something I like most anywhere in the world. I have to admit though that menu looked overly fussy, like the were trying to be over the top haute cuisine.




It's Mediterranean infused French, and it's ok to expand the taste buds a bit. I mean, his menus served him well when he was running kitchens in DC.


----------



## Bird Dog

Gilligan said:


> ahh..food of the more northern variety.  I have heard that stuff was good...or at least, better.  I guess I should have narrowed my criticism to the offerings where I worked in the south mostly..Dover, Portsmouth, Southampton, Weymouth..  It was so bad that we got to the point that we ate only Indian, Chinese and Italian...where we could find it.



Yea that......and French


----------



## Gilligan

Bird Dog said:


> Yea that......and French



Some years ago, I was helping put a new passenger ferry on a channel route connecting Weymouth, Guernsey and St. Malo. On the French end, the mayor of the town used the opportunity of the maiden voyage to officially open their fancy new ferry terminal and a large "banquet" was prepared for all invited.

These little saucer-sized plates kept coming out...a bit of leaf...a tiny bit of fish or something else...a little dab of sauce applied in a delicate swirl...   This went on for probably an hour or so and then..nothing. I asked "when is the main course coming??".....to be informed that dinner had already been served and was over.


----------



## Roman

Merlin99 said:


> I happen to love a lot of English food. Cornish pasties are the best hand food ever, you can't beat a good shepards pie for comfort food, Welsh rarebit is the worlds best version of grilled cheese...


Never heard of Cornish Pasties! I'll bet it is a good hand-food!


----------



## glhs837

Gilligan said:


> Some years ago, I was helping put a new passenger ferry on a channel route connecting Weymouth, Guernsey and St. Malo. On the French end, the mayor of the town used the opportunity of the maiden voyage to officially open their fancy new ferry terminal and a large "banquet" was prepared for all invited.
> 
> These little saucer-sized plates kept coming out...a bit of leaf...a tiny bit of fish or something else...a little dab of sauce applied in a delicate swirl...   This went on for probably an hour or so and then..nothing. I asked "when is the main course coming??".....to be informed that dinner had already been served and was over.



I lol'ed


----------



## black dog

RoseRed said:


> Dew Drop Inn/Hollywood Shakers is being turned into a Country/Western Bar.



 That was really popular in what 1980 ?

View attachment 114989


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> That was really popular in what 1980 ?
> 
> View attachment 114989



Yep. What was the name of the country bar in..Waldorf, I think it was. Everyone had to go buy cowboy boots and hats and learn how to line dance. Well...not me....I only dance like I'm being electrocuted, but everyone else.


----------



## Hank

Gilligan said:


> Yep. What was the name of the country bar in..Waldorf, I think it was. Everyone had to go buy cowboy boots and hats and learn how to line dance. Well...not me....I only dance like I'm being electrocuted, but everyone else.



Spurs! They were a client of mine.


----------



## RoseRed

Hank said:


> Spurs! They were a client of mine.


----------



## So_what

RoseRed said:


> Dew Drop Inn/Hollywood Shakers is being turned into a Country/Western Bar.



Heard it was going to be more of a restaurant than a bar :shrug:


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

So_what said:


> Heard it was going to be more of a restaurant than a bar :shrug:



Something to BOLO for maybe??


----------



## Gilligan

Hank said:


> Spurs! They were a client of mine.




Yeah, that's it.  My ex was a "regular" there for a while.


----------



## mitzi

Gilligan said:


> I just can't imagine that place as a country/redneck hangout.
> 
> 
> Oh...wait....



LOL It seems it turned into nothing but problems when it was aiming at the 20 something crowd a few years back.


----------



## tipsymcgee

The liquor applications were in the paper Wednesday for the old dew drop, gonna be called The Last Drop Country Bar.  Heard a rumor that the person doing it is the owner of Days Off Deli & Grill, but have no idea whether to believe that.  Also, the Asian place I mentioned previously going into the new shops by DD in L'Town was also in the liquor applications, going to be called Jessica's or Jessie's Kitchen, Asian fusion supposedly.


----------



## RoseRed

tipsymcgee said:


> *The liquor applications were in the paper Wednesday for the old dew drop, gonna be called The Last Drop Country Bar.  Heard a rumor that the person doing it is the owner of Days Off Deli & Grill, but have no idea whether to believe that.*  Also, the Asian place I mentioned previously going into the new shops by DD in L'Town was also in the liquor applications, going to be called Jessica's or Jessie's Kitchen, Asian fusion supposedly.



That's what I heard.


----------



## mitzi

Does anyone know yet what is going in behind the Dash In in Leonardtown?


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> Yep. What was the name of the country bar in..Waldorf, I think it was. Everyone had to go buy cowboy boots and hats and learn how to line dance. Well...not me....I only dance like I'm being electrocuted, but everyone else.



There is a few empty businesses in St Mary's, maybe someone will open a retro bar or club.  Say Rebs Fireplace 2 or The New Stardust ?  Maybe Kenny and Dolly will come and preform.


----------



## lovinmaryland

mitzi said:


> Does anyone know yet what is going in behind the Dash In in Leonardtown?



Another bank!  

Its bull ####!  For 12 years now I've been promised a "car wash coming soon" 

 

But seriously another freakin bank!?!?  We need another one of those like we need another dollar store


----------



## kwillia

I do not understand why all of these physical bank locations are still popping up when it seems the banking industry is doing absolutely everything its power to automate as much banking without human interaction as they can.


----------



## SamSpade

So_what said:


> Heard it was going to be more of a restaurant than a bar :shrug:



Always thought that the old Thompson's would make a better place for a country bar.


----------



## RoseRed

SamSpade said:


> Always thought that the old Thompson's would make a better place for a country bar.



It's been probably 20+ years since I have set foot in that building.  It was a ####hole then.  I can only imagine now.  There are Saturday flea markets being held in there lately.


----------



## getbent

kwillia said:


> I do not understand why all of these physical bank locations are still popping up when it seems the banking industry is doing absolutely everything its power to automate as much banking without human interaction as they can.



I agree.


----------



## mitzi

lovinmaryland said:


> Another bank!
> 
> Its bull ####!  For 12 years now I've been promised a "car wash coming soon"
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously another freakin bank!?!?  We need another one of those like we need another dollar store



Agree. Bad location too.


----------



## getbent

mitzi said:


> Agree. Bad location too.



True.  That area is going to be a pain in the azz to get around.  Doesn't look to be much bank parking which means it'll spill out into the Exxon and/or KFC/Taco Bell.


----------



## Bird Dog

kwillia said:


> I do not understand why all of these physical bank locations are still popping up when it seems the banking industry is doing absolutely everything its power to automate as much banking without human interaction as they can.



Its really about getting new accounts. They are retail stores....
Have you been following the Wells Fargo mess?


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> It's been probably 20+ years since I have set foot in that building.  It was a ####hole then.  I can only imagine now.  There are Saturday flea markets being held in there lately.



That was one sad building.  Leaks everywhere.  Add-on rooms that didn't match wall or floor lines.  I don't know why it wasn't condemned years ago.


----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


> That was one sad building.  Leaks everywhere.  Add-on rooms that didn't match wall or floor lines.  I don't know why it wasn't condemned years ago.



It was a sad mess indeed. I was in there several times over the many, many years that their "Going Out of Business" sale was on.


----------



## softtouch

kwillia said:


> I do not understand why all of these physical bank locations are still popping up when it seems the banking industry is doing absolutely everything its power to automate as much banking without human interaction as they can.


The Bank of America in Lusby is closing at the end of the year.


----------



## kwillia

softtouch said:


> The Bank of America in Lusby is closing at the end of the year.


They've already made the Leonardtown branch useless to those of us who work during their limited banking hours since they no longer open on Saturday. The Lex Pk branch does not open the drive thru on Saturdays which means you get to find parking, walk in and wait in line for the one teller they have open... I could go on and on.


----------



## SamSpade

RoseRed said:


> It's been probably 20+ years since I have set foot in that building.  It was a ####hole then.  I can only imagine now.  There are Saturday flea markets being held in there lately.



Does kind of give you the idea of what I think a country bar is SUPPOSED to look like....


----------



## mitzi

getbent said:


> True.  That area is going to be a pain in the azz to get around.  Doesn't look to be much bank parking which means it'll spill out into the Exxon and/or KFC/Taco Bell.



It already is a pain. There's always accidents. Trying to get out of Dash Inn or the shopping center is next to impossible during the day.


----------



## Millburn

This area could use a good indoor Skydiving facility!They are great!


----------



## awpitt

Millburn said:


> This area could use a good indoor Skydiving facility!They are great!



Why wait?  Build one.  Make it happen. Don't expect others to do it for you.


----------



## So_what

Not a new business, but what's going on at the Outback in Wildewood?


----------



## RoseRed

So_what said:


> Not a new business, but what's going on at the Outback in Wildewood?



Looks like a new roof.


----------



## BernieP

SamSpade said:


> Always thought that the old Thompson's would make a better place for a country bar.



That place probably requires a bulldozer to fix the problems it would have getting a permit to operate as a food and beverage establishment.


----------



## Restitution

tipsymcgee said:


> The liquor applications were in the paper Wednesday for the old dew drop, gonna be called The Last Drop Country Bar.  Heard a rumor that the person doing it is the owner of Days Off Deli & Grill, but have no idea whether to believe that.



Its the owner of Vapor 99. Confirmed


----------



## glhs837

Restitution said:


> Its the owner of Vapor 99. Confirmed



Is that also the owner of the Days Off Deli?


----------



## my-thyme

They've been gutting the old Monterey the last few days, any word on what's going in there


----------



## SamSpade

So is Steak In a Sack still operating? I never see any cars there.


----------



## beachcat

kwillia said:


> I do not understand why all of these physical bank locations are still popping up when it seems the banking industry is doing absolutely everything its power to automate as much banking without human interaction as they can.



I just said the same thing to someone the other day.  its not like they need a place to store cash.  why all the banks popping up everywhere.


----------



## Clem72

beachcat said:


> I just said the same thing to someone the other day.  its not like they need a place to store cash.  why all the banks popping up everywhere.



The only thing I can think of is that they are looking to provide loan services and/or are looking for business accounts. If you have a cash business you need a physical bank to drop the money off at.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

SamSpade said:


> So is Steak In a Sack still operating? I never see any cars there.



 Yes indeed it is.  Depends on what time of day as to how many cars you may see.  It is also closed on Mondays.  Early afternoons after the lunch folks leave the lot can look kind of empty till the dinner people arrive.   The carry out business is really doing well.  Phone seems to be ringing all the time.


----------



## my-thyme

my-thyme said:


> They've been gutting the old Monterey the last few days, any word on what's going in there?



bump


----------



## Disney4845

Firehouse Subs should open this week at 2875 Crain highway.
Crown Fried chicken and waffles has opened at 301 and route 5 across from checkers
Carolina kitchen in brandywine is finally hiring.  

Havent heard yet about Monterey  there was a lease pending but they wouldnt say who it was.


----------



## Disney4845

Monterey space and bollywood are being gutted to move the dollar tree over there.  So the new business will go over in dollar trees current space but they wont say what yet.


----------



## BernieP

Disney4845 said:


> Monterey space and bollywood are being gutted to move the dollar tree over there.  So the new business will go over in dollar trees current space but they wont say what yet.



the next victim


----------



## Clem72

BernieP said:


> the next victim



You don't make much sense Mr. P. Both of those previous tenants were successful enough in that spot that they needed to move into larger facilities to accommodate their growing businesses.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Disney4845 said:


> Firehouse Subs should open this week at 2875 Crain highway.
> Crown Fried chicken and waffles has opened at 301 and route 5 across from checkers
> Carolina kitchen in brandywine is finally hiring.
> 
> Havent heard yet about Monterey  there was a lease pending but they wouldnt say who it was.




Dear Mr. Disney (aka. Shasho) Any new happenings in Charlotte Hall?  Noticed in the last week next to Advance Auto there has been some new survey markings placed on what appears the last spot on that piece of land to build on.  Then the new McKay's, wife ran into Tommy McKay in the store in Charlotte Hall back in June/July and he said that within a very short period of time that the new construction would start.  Couple weeks later I drove through on the backroad (Charlotte Hall Rd) and looked over and Tommy was out walking around the dirt lot.  I understand it takes forever for the process of approval here in St. Mary's to build  anything, look how long it took before the Taco Bell finally broke ground.  Do you know what the holdup is?  I heard, maybe it was you who mentioned it in a previous post, that McKay's and CMI are not the ones who are going to build the new shopping center now, that there is a third party and McKays is going to lease from them.


----------



## BernieP

Clem72 said:


> You don't make much sense Mr. P. Both of those previous tenants were successful enough in that spot that they needed to move into larger facilities to accommodate their growing businesses.


I've heard from a number of tennants that the landlord is terrible.   Problems getting maintance done and rents go up and up.
Do you think Bollywood has more room up by the airport?   It's also further away from lunch time business.


----------



## Restitution

BernieP said:


> Do you think Bollywood has more room up by the airport?   It's also further away from lunch time business.



I don't know if they have more room but... I sure know they are doing GREAT business. Drive by there almost every day at different times and have NEVER seen the parking lot when it wasn't packed.


----------



## awpitt

BernieP said:


> I've heard from a number of tennants that the landlord is terrible.   Problems getting maintance done and rents go up and up.
> *Do you think Bollywood has more room up by the airport?*   It's also further away from lunch time business.



They do have more room than at their old location.


----------



## ltown81

From what I can tell, the Taphouse bar part of Bollywood it is really busy. That serves mostly bar food. Not so sure about the Indian food part. 

If Dollar King can pay for bigger space, San Souci cant be that bad. I thought it was owned by the Millisons that own Laurel Glen and the other shopping centers.

The funny thing to me about San Souci is they have 4 Asian restaurants in one side of it alone.


----------



## StadEMS3

awpitt said:


> They do have more room than at their old location.


They much more room and the eating area is in way better condition than the old place. I have never had a problem getting in for food when the parking lot is packed. Most business is for the Taphouse.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Next to Advance Auto in Charlotte Hall, they cut the brush down and unloaded a bulldozer and set up a port-a-potty today.  So something new is coming to downtown Charlotte Hall. lol


----------



## stgislander

Wegmans???!!!


----------



## Gilligan

Clem72 said:


> You don't make much sense Mr. P. Both of those previous tenants were successful enough in that spot that they needed to move into larger facilities to accommodate their growing businesses.



But..the condition of the property is dismal..wretched even. It's worn out and decrepit. I personally know quite a few former tenants and the physical condition of that property was definitely a factor in their moving on.


----------



## BernieP

Gilligan said:


> But..the condition of the property is dismal..wretched even. It's worn out and decrepit. I personally know quite a few former tenants and the physical condition of that property was definitely a factor in their moving on.



People don't want to believe it.  They should ask Rick why he moved.  You would think a big parking lot, other tenants that attract walkin business and good access would be pluses over his new location, so why would he move?

First word begins with S and ends in H I T, the second word makes it HOLE


----------



## getbent

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Next to Advance Auto in Charlotte Hall, they cut the brush down and unloaded a bulldozer and set up a port-a-potty today.  So something new is coming to downtown Charlotte Hall. lol



Is that where the Taco Bell is going?


----------



## Gilligan

getbent said:


> Is that where the Taco Bell is going?



Here's a pic of the porta potty that was next to a Taco Bell ...


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

getbent said:


> Is that where the Taco Bell is going?



 No Taco Bell is going next to AutoZone and just about finished and looks to be ready to open within the next 2 weeks. The land they are clearing is next to Advance Auto across from Lighthouse Liquors,and 4 places north of WaWa.


----------



## FettZilla

Looks like it's about to open in about 2-3 weeks from now. I saw working lights inside.


----------



## tipsymcgee

What's the update on the Sotterly Road/235 shopping center?  I know a site plan was approved by the Board of Appeals for a small shopping center, and supposedly a handshake deal is in place for Burchmart to be an outlying anchor over there.  I think there was one other large standalone site there and a strip center of different sized buildings.


----------



## So_what

tipsymcgee said:


> What's the update on the Sotterly Road/235 shopping center?  I know a site plan was approved by the Board of Appeals for a small shopping center, and supposedly a handshake deal is in place for Burchmart to be an outlying anchor over there.  I think there was one other large standalone site there and a strip center of different sized buildings.



I believe a court case is being filed against the board of appeals :shrug:


----------



## tipsymcgee

So_what said:


> I believe a court case is being filed against the board of appeals :shrug:



The applicant was not happy with the requirement by the BOA of the buffers and all the sidewalks, that was clear.


----------



## So_what

tipsymcgee said:


> The applicant was not happy with the requirement by the BOA of the buffers and all the sidewalks, that was clear.



The appeal is not from the applicant :shrug:


----------



## Restitution

StadEMS3 said:


> They much more room and the eating area is in way better condition than the old place. I have never had a problem getting in for food when the parking lot is packed. Most business is for the Taphouse.



Most business going..... to the part that serves.... ALCOHOL? Here in SoMD??

The hell you say...???


----------



## lilblondeone19

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> No Taco Bell is going next to AutoZone and just about finished and looks to be ready to open within the next 2 weeks. The land they are clearing is next to Advance Auto across from Lighthouse Liquors,and 4 places north of WaWa.



I talked to the county and they said it is Advance Auto's storm water management pond that must be completed by March 2017.  I called the developer too, and she said they are laying groundwork for future construction and there are 2 pad sites there, one for a restaurant.  So who knows.


----------



## Gilligan

Restitution said:


> Most business going..... to the part that serves.... ALCOHOL? Here in SoMD??
> 
> The hell you say...???



A shocker, eh?  LOL


----------



## glhs837

Gilligan said:


> A shocker, eh?  LOL



I've heard tell that having a drink is a good ameliorative for that...


----------



## So_what

What's going on in the Wildewood shopping center wher D.B.McMillian's was? Noticed this morning on the way to work the entire building has been gutted:shrug:


----------



## RoseRed

So_what said:


> What's going on in the Wildewood shopping center wher D.B.McMillian's was? Noticed this morning on the way to work the entire building has been gutted:shrug:



Rumor of Krispy Creme.


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> Rumor of Krispy Creme.



I heard that was supposed to go in the old PNC bank across the street from Taco Bell.  The McMillans place is probably better, a bit larger, and I'm sure already has piped in gas and electric to support.  Going to make that intersection a royal PITA tho.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> I heard that was supposed to go in the old PNC bank across the street from Taco Bell.  The McMillans place is probably better, a bit larger, and I'm sure already has piped in gas and electric to support.  Going to make that intersection a royal PITA tho.



Everything along 235 is a PITA.


----------



## BernieP

RoseRed said:


> Everything along 235 is a PITA.



that's the way it was planned
IMHO the old Perkins' buildings should be torn down, burned and buried.  They are BOTH cursed.
While the fire is going strong, you can throw the people who designed some of these intersections and parking lots.

Smartest thing the SHA could do is erect NO TURN ON RED at all the lights.
I have witnessed so many near hits when someone rolls through the red and another vehicle is making a U-turn - what do they call it when two or more vehicles occupy the same space, at the same time?
A collision


----------



## FettZilla

What is going next to Advance Auto in Charlotte Hall?


----------



## BernieP

GWguy said:


> I heard that was supposed to go in the old PNC bank across the street from Taco Bell.  The McMillans place is probably better, a bit larger, and I'm sure already has piped in gas and electric to support.  Going to make that intersection a royal PITA tho.



Well whoever bought the place is doing the first real renovation since it was built as a Perkins.
Interior, exterior, looks like it will all be new except the concrete.


----------



## ltown81

When I saw it, I thought of Raynor Blair. He did the same thing to the old Blockbuster, and the old Bell Used car building. Gutted them to the point you wonder why they did not start new.



BernieP said:


> Well whoever bought the place is doing the first real renovation since it was built as a Perkins.
> Interior, exterior, looks like it will all be new except the concrete.


----------



## glhs837

BernieP said:


> Smartest thing the SHA could do is erect NO TURN ON RED at all the lights.
> I have witnessed so many near hits when someone rolls through the red and another vehicle is making a U-turn - what do they call it when two or more vehicles occupy the same space, at the same time?
> A collision




Ah no, what you do, rather than punish everyone for the stupidity of the few is cite the ones who freakin fail to yield the right of way.


----------



## BernieP

glhs837 said:


> Ah no, what you do, rather than punish everyone for the stupidity of the few is cite the ones who freakin fail to yield the right of way.



And their excuse would be "I didn't know they were making a U-turn".  people always have an excuse, a rationalization, on why they are right and you are wrong.   Case in point, along 235, the right most lane, is it (a) A merge lane, or (B) a right hand turn lane?
(For the record, the signs say, "Right Lane Must Turn Right" with big right turn arrows on the pavement.)

Not a scientific study, but I can say that cops don't like writing tickets when it's "he said, she said".  (or DUI)
They like to write speeding tickets because it's based on a fact the courts accept - distance / time measurement.
When it comes to "right of way" infringement, they want to run the other way.  Unless there are serious injuries, they don't want to spend time in court.   As one Sargent put it, "their insurance company will penalize them enough".


----------



## kwillia

BernieP said:


> Case in point, along 235, the right most lane, is it (a) A merge lane, or (B) a right hand turn lane?
> (For the record, the signs say, "Right Lane Must Turn Right" with big right turn arrows on the pavement.)


It is obviously both because you exit from businesses and also from route 4 by Wawa directly into the immediate right hand lane. The broken white lines clearly indicate you can merge left from that lane or merge right into that lane. The "must turn" is the clear indication that if you stay in that lane it ends a turn and you must turn because you run out of road and can no longer go straight.


----------



## GWguy

kwillia said:


> It is obviously both because you exit from businesses and also from route 4 by Wawa directly into the immediate right hand lane. The broken white lines clearly indicate you can merge left from that lane or merge right into that lane. The "must turn" is the clear indication that if you stay in that lane it ends a turn and you must turn because you run out of road and can no longer go straight.



I hate logic...


----------



## glhs837

BernieP said:


> And their excuse would be "I didn't know they were making a U-turn".  people always have an excuse, a rationalization, on why they are right and you are wrong.   Case in point, along 235, the right most lane, is it (a) A merge lane, or (B) a right hand turn lane?
> (For the record, the signs say, "Right Lane Must Turn Right" with big right turn arrows on the pavement.)
> 
> Not a scientific study, but I can say that cops don't like writing tickets when it's "he said, she said".  (or DUI)
> They like to write speeding tickets because it's based on a fact the courts accept - distance / time measurement.
> When it comes to "right of way" infringement, they want to run the other way.  Unless there are serious injuries, they don't want to spend time in court.   As one Sargent put it, "their insurance company will penalize them enough".




So, while I understand your points, and agree with your conclusion regarding enforcement, I will accept some collisions (especially since they are virtually all of the fender bender variety) rather than add a lot of signs restricting traffic flow. Right on red became a thing for a reason, and we should not let inattentive drivers take that away from us simply because the law enforcement agencies don't want to spend time on it. Hell, they wont even enforce the cell phone law, while cells are the single most dangerous thing on the roads today. 

As for the turn/merge lane, its real name is a acceleration/deceleration lane. It's purpose is to give traffic entering and leaving the travel lanes a place to do those things so they are not at a different speed in the travel lanes than traffic. Of course, a lot of folks don't use it that way, they blow through it doing 15 and enter the travel lanes at that speed. Or slow to 15 before leaving the travel lanes.


----------



## Restitution

glhs837 said:


> Of course, a lot of folks don't use it that way, they blow through it doing 15 and enter the travel lanes at that speed. Or slow to 15 before leaving the travel lanes.



Almost....

99% of the time they do 1 of 2 things in this lane. They either

1) Get into it WAY before their turn and ride it for 3/4 of a mile at or below speed

2) Use it as a passing lane for slower traffic (235 during rush hour)


----------



## glhs837

Restitution said:


> Almost....
> 
> 99% of the time they do 1 of 2 things in this lane. They either
> 
> 1) Get into it WAY before their turn and ride it for 3/4 of a mile at or below speed
> 
> 2) Use it as a passing lane for slower traffic (235 during rush hour)




True, I was soley addressing the abuse of it as an accell/decell lane. I did think about talking about the abuse of using it as a passing travel lane, but didn't want to muddy the waters


----------



## BernieP

glhs837 said:


> True, I was soley addressing the abuse of it as an accell/decell lane. I did think about talking about the abuse of using it as a passing travel lane, but didn't want to muddy the waters



1. Fender benders hinder traffic more than a stopping at t red light, particularly at rush hour.
2. Who has the right of way?  The vehicle trying to get off 235 (decell) to turn into a drive, or the person exiting?
3. At Rt 4 and other major intersections, who has the right of way and does a yield equate to a rolling stop?

The idea behind "right on red" wasn't to just keep traffic moving, it was so people didn't get stuck at a red light when there wasn't any cross traffic to be of concern.

The idea behind those "merge" lanes was to allow traffic to pull over and slow down to turn right so they didn't slow down the thru traffic.

But with the wild west rules in place you have vehicles slowing / stopping on 235 because the "merge" lane is being used as an accel lane, a thru lane,etc.   Hard to enforce because while the sign says (from the early stages) right lane must turn right, it doesn't say whether it's 100 feet, a 1000 feet or a half mile or more.

Of course signs don't matter, even if they are clear, because it's simply a matter of convenience.  At Gate 1, SB 235 says NO U-TURN and the traffic exiting the base says NO TURN ON RED.   I will say for the most part you don't see people making a right on red there.
You do see people making a U-TURN.  Why, because how else can they double back to the buildings between Gate 1 and the next light on the NB side?  Right!


----------



## glhs837

1. Your signs hinder every single car, while the crashes hinder very few proportionately speaking. 

2. So, ROW is always to the vehicle on the main roadway, the vehicle merging has to yield. If you are one of those idiots trying to pull out of CVS or WaWa and cross three freaking travel lanes to hit the turn pane, you wait until the person slowing to enter does so safely. If you are trying to leave San Souci to go south, you yield to someone who left WaWa the correct way to get to CVS who is pulling a U-turn there at San Souci. Any other specific cases you have in mind? 

3. If the sign says Yield, say you are exiting Rt 4 to go south on 235, there is no need for any kind of stop, but you do have to Yield to whomever is on the roadway you are entering.


----------



## BernieP

kwillia said:


> It is obviously both because you exit from businesses and also from route 4 by Wawa directly into the immediate right hand lane. The broken white lines clearly indicate you can merge left from that lane or merge right into that lane. The "must turn" is the clear indication that if you stay in that lane it ends a turn and you must turn because you run out of road and can no longer go straight.



so then it's fine to go from Rt 4 to First Colony in the turn lane?
Or in the as the case from Walmart, people roll around the turn out of Wallymart and ride the right lane down 235 to Chancellors Run Rd
It's an express lane, just like from Shady Mile Drive (NB) to Rt 4.  Actually I've seen people ride the right lane up from Town Creek, since there is no island at any of the intersections they continue on.


----------



## somd_guy

Looked and couldn't find anything posted yet.  Any inside scoop on what is going in the old Perkins/DB McMillans.   A lot of construction happening the past week or so.


----------



## Restless

somd_guy said:


> Looked and couldn't find anything posted yet.  Any inside scoop on what is going in the old Perkins/DB McMillans.   A lot of construction happening the past week or so.



I've been wondering the same thing!


----------



## ltown81

Restless said:


> I've been wondering the same thing!



I am curious too. Looks like something nice, but I know when I finally find out it will be a combination T-Mobile, Mattress Place, Liquor Store, Nail Salon.


----------



## GWguy

If you go back a couple of pages, it was suggested that McMillans might be a Krispy Kreme.


----------



## Brocktune

*Boring Office Space*



GWguy said:


> If you go back a couple of pages, it was suggested that McMillans might be a Krispy Kreme.



According to one of the tenants in the plaza, it is going to be divided into two spaces. One is supposed to be a Vision Works. Unclear on whether the other will be office space or retail. 

I was so hoping for Krispy Kreme!


----------



## BernieP

Brocktune said:


> According to one of the tenants in the plaza, it is going to be divided into two spaces. One is supposed to be a Vision Works. Unclear on whether the other will be office space or retail.
> 
> I was so hoping for Krispy Kreme!



IF TRUE
It would be MHO that the Krispy Kreme would not be worth the effort.  If they cut the space in half, it might be hard to have the donuts made on site.  To me, that's the only reason to buy them.   Those hot donuts are just the balm.


----------



## glhs837

BernieP said:


> IF TRUE
> It would be MHO that the Krispy Kreme would not be worth the effort.  If they cut the space in half, it might be hard to have the donuts made on site.  To me, that's the only reason to buy them.   Those hot donuts are just the *balm*.



Are they relaxing or are you getting autocorrected?


----------



## BernieP

glhs837 said:


> Are they relaxing or are you getting autocorrected?



in the case of hot krispy kreme donuts, they are like a gift from heaven, they sooth your soul - hence a balm 


and no, it was not auto-corrected nor misused, that's what I was thinking, the soothing effects of the warm and wonderful delight.


----------



## GWguy

I've always heard that phrase as "it's just the bomb.", as in powerful, explosive.


----------



## BernieP

GWguy said:


> I've always heard that phrase as "it's just the bomb.", as in powerful, explosive.



have you had the hot out of the fryer krispy kreams - so light, so sweet, soul soothing goodness.
If they didn't have that effect you would think twice about all the fat and sugar you were putting into your body.


----------



## ltown81

Again..willing to be Raynor Blair does this. He buys buildings almost knocks them to the ground, and rebuilds them as subdivided spaces. Makes sense as he just finished the old Winegardner used car lot.



Brocktune said:


> According to one of the tenants in the plaza, it is going to be divided into two spaces. One is supposed to be a Vision Works. Unclear on whether the other will be office space or retail.
> 
> I was so hoping for Krispy Kreme!


----------



## getbent

Donuts are not something I ever crave.  Food: Mexican, steak or hamburger or occasionally and ice cream sundae I will get a hankering for.  Are donut places going to be the next thing we have a dozen of in a small area?  Wasn't Donut Connection moving or opening another location up that way?


----------



## ltown81

I would kill for a good Pizzeria down here. I am not talking a chain, or a carryout like Pepperonis. I mean like a real Pizzeria. Nicollettis comes close in theme, but their food is plop


----------



## NewsJunky

Why another Vision Store?     I wish we could go back to Perkins!


----------



## NewsJunky

ltown81 said:


> I would kill for a good Pizzeria down here. I am not talking a chain, or a carryout like Pepperonis. I mean like a real Pizzeria. Nicollettis comes close in theme, but their food is plop



That would be better than another Vision place.    I agree - a decent pizza place would be nice.


----------



## GWguy

ltown81 said:


> I would kill for a good Pizzeria down here. I am not talking a chain, or a carryout like Pepperonis. I mean like a real Pizzeria. Nicollettis comes close in theme, but their food is plop



With ya there.  I like Nicollettis mozzarella sticks, but that's it.  At a loss for a quick dinner a few nights ago, so I got a veal parm dinner there.  The veal was way overcooked and cut up into little pieces.  Who does that??  Even the pasta was bad, chewy and starchy.  ugh.  When I visit my folks in VA I stop at a very authentic NY pizzeria and get stuff to bring home and freeze.


----------



## Bird Dog

ltown81 said:


> I would kill for a good Pizzeria down here. I am not talking a chain, or a carryout like Pepperonis. I mean like a real Pizzeria. Nicollettis comes close in theme, but their food is plop



..because aholes like you won't pay for good####.......


----------



## awpitt

ltown81 said:


> I would kill for a good Pizzeria down here. I am not talking a chain, or a carryout like Pepperonis. I mean like a real Pizzeria. Nicollettis comes close in theme, but their food is plop



Okay,  make the investment and open one up.


----------



## sexy_pants

NewsJunky said:


> Why another Vision Store?     I wish we could go back to Perkins!



http://somd.com/news/headlines/2017/21612.php


----------



## ltown81

awpitt said:


> Okay,  make the investment and open one up.



I very well could one day


----------



## getbent

Someone had mentioned they heard a Greene Turtle.  That would be great. I do not like BWW.  Their food is awful.


----------



## BernieP

sexy_pants said:


> http://somd.com/news/headlines/2017/21612.php



ironically someone mention a dollar store (type) in the renovated building in Wildewood.
They may have been mistaken, but who knows.   

FWIW, for those who long for a specific type of business, while I feel your pain, Bird Dog and awpitt  make a good point.
We live in a capitalist society in the US.  It's not the government's responsibility to bring the business you want to your community
It's up to the investors to decide where they will open shop.
They typically do that based on the market, they try to meet what they see as the demand.

If there are not enough people to patronize a business it doesn't make since to open - it is a "for profit" world.

Just consider this, liars figure and figures lie.   When the businesses that are opening are fast food, discount stores etc., you can bet that the number of people willing to spent extra money for higher end goods and services are not sufficient.


In English, don't believe the "per capita" income touted by the government, they are put there to attract business and it appears business isn't believing them.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

getbent said:


> Someone had mentioned they heard a Greene Turtle.  That would be great. I do not like BWW.  Their food is awful.



Feel free to head to Prince Frederick. GT's food sucks too.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Feel free to head to Prince Frederick. GT's food sucks too.



The worst! 

Probably even worse than Crapplebee's!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> The worst!
> 
> Probably even worse than Crapplebee's!



Applebees at least has a new menu with edible food.

BWW and GT have traditional bar food it seems. Very bland and seemingly pre-package frozen goop.


----------



## getbent

Chris0nllyn said:


> Feel free to head to Prince Frederick. GT's food sucks too.



Never ate at that one.  I've been to the LaPlata one a few times.  Never had an issue.  BWW wings aren't bad but anything else I've tried hasn't been that great.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Its so hard to find a decent restaurant for a meal that's worth the price.  Honestly, if I want a decent steak, I cook it at home, same with crabcakes, crab imperial, steamed shrimp, etc.  My cheeseburgers on the grill are to die for and my chicken enchiladas are fantastic!  The only thing that I cannot replicate at home is a good, authentic, Italian dish.  Would love to see an authentic Italian restaurant come to town.


----------



## GWguy

luvmygdaughters said:


> Honestly, if I want a decent steak, I cook it at home,...



Speaking of which, I found something in Giant today that I haven't seen in a very long time.  PRIME beef.  Not Select, but prime london broil and eye round roasts.  It was blister packed, but I got a london broil just to try it because I haven't had one in a long time.

But the pessimist in me says what we now call prime is what we used to call an average good cut of beef.


----------



## BernieP

getbent said:


> Never ate at that one.  I've been to the LaPlata one a few times.  Never had an issue.  BWW wings aren't bad but anything else I've tried hasn't been that great.



There is a reason chain restaurants appear to be affordable
1. prepackaged products allow them to prepare and serve food quicker (table turnover). - It does help with a consistent product.
2. Salt, sugar and spice compensate for lower quality of the food.   All natural, cooked fresh would put their menu above the price point of the target audience.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

GWguy said:


> Speaking of which, I found something in Giant today that I haven't seen in a very long time.  PRIME beef.  Not Select, but prime london broil and eye round roasts.  It was blister packed, but I got a london broil just to try it because I haven't had one in a long time.
> 
> But the pessimist in me says what we now call prime is what we used to call an average good cut of beef.



Let me know how it is.  We usually get our meats from McKays in Leonardtown.  Love the fact that the butcher is onsite and will cut what I want and how I want it.  Going to stop on the way home tonite to get a tenderloin roast and have them cut it for me.


----------



## stgislander

I've been to a few different BWW.  I've always enjoyed the wings, but the interiors are so damn loud.  It's like they have the room volume control set to 11.


----------



## GWguy

luvmygdaughters said:


> Let me know how it is.



Eh.  Grilled it outside to a perfect rare/medium rare.  It didn't have the tender texture of a butcher-cut prime steak, and wasn't as flavorful as I had hoped.  It wasn't bad, but I've had better Angus Select steaks.  So, back to my standby.... if I want a real, premium steak, it's off to the Aberdeen Steak House.


----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


> Speaking of which, I found something in Giant today that I haven't seen in a very long time.  PRIME beef.  Not Select, but prime london broil and eye round roasts.  It was blister packed, but I got a london broil just to try it because I haven't had one in a long time.
> 
> But the pessimist in me says what we now call prime is what we used to call an average good cut of beef.


 only a few more weeks and it's delivery day for the entire beef animal we get from Earl every year.  Yippee.

On topic...I had lunch at Bottom of the Hill yesterday. First visit. Ugh...maybe it was just my menu choice....


----------



## GWguy

Gilligan said:


> only a few more weeks and it's delivery day for the entire beef animal we get from Earl every year.  Yippee.
> 
> On topic...I had lunch at Bottom of the Hill yesterday. First visit. Ugh...maybe it was just my menu choice....



I'd love to do that, but I don't have anywhere to store it, and being single, it would freezer burn long before I could use it all.


----------



## littlelady

Gilligan said:


> only a few more weeks and it's delivery day for the entire beef animal we get from Earl every year.



You must have one YUGE freezer!


----------



## Gilligan

littlelady said:


> You must have one YUGE freezer!



Lol. No..it's a "family buy". Gets divided four ways.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

GWguy said:


> Eh.  Grilled it outside to a perfect rare/medium rare.  It didn't have the tender texture of a butcher-cut prime steak, and wasn't as flavorful as I had hoped.  It wasn't bad, but I've had better Angus Select steaks.  So, back to my standby.... if I want a real, premium steak, it's off to the Aberdeen Steak House.



Too Bad, that is so disappointing when you've got your mouth set for a great steak.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Gilligan said:


> only a few more weeks and it's delivery day for the entire beef animal we get from Earl every year.  Yippee.
> 
> On topic...I had lunch at Bottom of the Hill yesterday. First visit. Ugh...maybe it was just my menu choice....



I heard so many mixed reviews about this place.  Still haven't tried it yet.  What did you order?


----------



## chernmax

Have you seen some of the driving in SOMD that goes on?  LOL


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Where's Bottom of the Hill?

Back to new businesses coming to Southern Maryland.  Just got short glimpse as I drove by, but for many many years Burch owned the corner by Randy's Ribs in Hughesville at Gallant Green and Leonardtown Rd. Many years back it was said a Burchmart was going up on the corner.   Well now theres some grading and a zoning sign up and the black plastic along the property line.  Guess now that the college will be opening really soon, he may feel the time is right to build something there on the corner.  Burchmart with a Subway would really do good on that corner with very very few places to grab a quick bite to eat in the area.


----------



## NewsJunky

sexy_pants said:


> http://somd.com/news/headlines/2017/21612.php



thanks for the info.


----------



## huntr1

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Where's Bottom of the Hill?
> 
> Back to new businesses coming to Southern Maryland.  Just got short glimpse as I drove by, but for many many years Burch owned the corner by Randy's Ribs in Hughesville at Gallant Green and Leonardtown Rd. Many years back it was said a Burchmart was going up on the corner.   Well now theres some grading and a zoning sign up and the black plastic along the property line.  Guess now that the college will be opening really soon, he may feel the time is right to build something there on the corner.  Burchmart with a Subway would really do good on that corner with very very few places to grab a quick bite to eat in the area.



Bottom of the Hill is the place in the Shops at Breton Bay that changes name every 9 months to 2 years.

I was thinking parking for the church, but gas station makes more sense.


----------



## Gilligan

luvmygdaughters said:


> I heard so many mixed reviews about this place.  Still haven't tried it yet.  What did you order?



The special that day..just a cheese steak sub and fries.


----------



## Homer J

Anyone know what happened to Hewitt's Service Center? Maybe I missed something, but I noticed the other day that the only thing left next to NAPA is Hertz car rental.


----------



## RoseRed

Homer J said:


> Anyone know what happened to Hewitt's Service Center? Maybe I missed something, but I noticed the other day that the only thing left next to NAPA is Hertz car rental.



Closed.


----------



## getbent

RoseRed said:


> Closed.



Where did they go?


----------



## BadGirl

Gilligan said:


> only a few more weeks and it's delivery day for the entire beef animal we get from Earl every year.  Yippee.
> 
> On topic...I had lunch at Bottom of the Hill yesterday. First visit. Ugh...maybe it was just my menu choice....



I LOVE Earl!   He's got the best beef around.


----------



## Restitution

BadGirl said:


> I LOVE Earl!   He's got the best beef around.



Knowledge gained from personal experience??


----------



## TimTheToolMan

getbent said:


> Where did they go?



Closed for good.  There was an article in The County Times a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## GWguy

GWguy said:


> Eh.  Grilled it outside to a perfect rare/medium rare.  It didn't have the tender texture of a butcher-cut prime steak, and wasn't as flavorful as I had hoped.  It wasn't bad, but I've had better Angus Select steaks.  So, back to my standby.... *if I want a real, premium steak, it's off to the Aberdeen Steak House*.



Ok, I changed my mind.  Had a rib roast in the freezer that needed to be used.  Thawed it last week, then seasoned it and put it in a vacuum sealed bag(1) and into the fridge for a few days.  Put it in the oven @350 and used the thermo probe set for 130*.  When it hit temp, I let it rest for 20 minutes.  Sliced a thick cut from between the bones.

omg.  Cooked to perfection (rare/medium rare), tender as could be, seasoned perfectly.  Just as good, if not better, than Aberdeen.  Served with homemade potato salad, oven breaded/roasted cauliflower and Limoncello.

Tomorrow's lunch will be thin sliced rare rib roast French Dip, using the au jus I made from the pan drippings.

I think I just pulled a muscle patting myself on the back.

(1)If you don't have a vacuum bagger, consider it.  I use it all the time.  Ground beef will stay fresh in the fridge (not freezer) for two weeks.  No freezer burn on frozen stuff.  i can buy bulk on sale and not worry about using it right away.  And it is terrific for marinating.


----------



## BernieP

TimTheToolMan said:


> Closed for good.  There was an article in The County Times a couple of weeks ago.



The Enterprise as well.4\
A complete history of how he got into the business and his retirement.


----------



## TimTheToolMan

BernieP said:


> The Enterprise as well.4\
> A complete history of how he got into the business and his retirement.



That might be where I saw it.


----------



## SamSpade

huntr1 said:


> Bottom of the Hill is the place in the Shops at Breton Bay that changes name every 9 months to 2 years.
> 
> I was thinking parking for the church, but gas station makes more sense.



Why is this such a terrible location for a restaurant? Or is it the kind of restaurant that has a problem?
Does it need to be a national chain to succeed, so it has name recognition first?


----------



## So_what

SamSpade said:


> Why is this such a terrible location for a restaurant? Or is it the kind of restaurant that has a problem?
> Does it need to be a national chain to succeed, so it has name recognition first?



Having to go through the parking lot past Micky D's and the nursery to get to it sucks.


----------



## SamSpade

So_what said:


> Having to go through the parking lot past Micky D's and the nursery to get to it sucks.



Do you think putting a cross over on Rte 5 would change things (although it would pretty much mean - another light).

I've thought that the reason the restaurants at the old Perkins site failed because you had to go around Grandma's barn to get to it had something to do with it.
But it hasn't hindered the popularity of Outback - and CiP and the Japanese place seem to do OK.

Is that the linchpin, the cause of restaurant failure, here? Lack of easy access from the main road? Seems to work fine for several restaurants on Solomon's, where if you don't know where it is, you probably won't just run into it.


----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


> I think I just pulled a muscle patting myself on the back.




What time is lunch?


----------



## getbent

So_what said:


> Having to go through the parking lot past Micky D's and the nursery to get to it sucks.



Why not go up to the next light at Wendy's?  You can go through that parking lot or make a U-turn and make the right next to the restaurant.


----------



## RoseRed

getbent said:


> Why not go up to the next light at Wendy's?  You can go through that parking lot or make a U-turn and make the right next to the restaurant.



Something to complain about.


----------



## getbent

TimTheToolMan said:


> Closed for good.  There was an article in The County Times a couple of weeks ago.



Oh, I didn't realize that.  I don't read the County Times and have slacked on getting the Enterprise.  Thanks.


----------



## Gilligan

getbent said:


> Why not go up to the next light at Wendy's?  You can go through that parking lot or make a U-turn and make the right next to the restaurant.



I've never given the access issue a second's thought. It's easy to get to. I've eaten at least once at every business that tried to make a go of it there, with the exception of Pho Saigon. Actually liked Arizona and Rustic, and went to both many times,  before each had a quality free fall for reasons unknown. Maybe the place sits on top of an ancient burial ground and is cursed...


----------



## bulldog

Gilligan said:


> I've never given the access issue a second's thought. It's easy to get to. I've eaten at least once at every business that tried to make a go of it there, with the exception of Pho Saigon. Actually liked Arizona and Rustic, and went to both many times,  before each had a quality free fall for reasons unknown. Maybe the place sits on top of an ancient burial ground and is cursed...



Cursed or not, the Bottom of the Hill is not worth going back to, IMO.  The food is mediocre at best and the beer selection SUX.


----------



## Gilligan

bulldog said:


> Cursed or not, the Bottom of the Hill is not worth going back to, IMO.  The food is mediocre at best and the beer selection SUX.



I've only been once...as I noted in an early post, I was unimpressed too.


----------



## BernieP

SamSpade said:


> Why is this such a terrible location for a restaurant? Or is it the kind of restaurant that has a problem?
> Does it need to be a national chain to succeed, so it has name recognition first?



So I almost posted a myth before I decided to do a little research.   Even so, success isn't a given.



> Sometimes, the idea of owning a restaurant can guide you to launch a new business and can very easily hide real obligations and problems that owning a restaurant entails. It all leads to inexperienced owners closing down their businesses in the first year. Don’t be one of them.
> If you know the most common reasons why restaurants fail you will be able to recognize bad signals and pay attention on time, make a right decisions and hopefully not to experience a failure.
> It is not easy to decide to engage yourself in hard working job like restaurant business and to take great responsibility in these difficult financial times.
> Simply close your eyes and run into something where others assured you that it is impossible, and then after a while you realize that these same “friends” are jealous on you and your abilities.
> 
> How to Survive the First year of Business ?
> If you run a restaurant business few years you have certainly encountered many problems on your skin, but you’re still there and your restaurant is still open, right? The fact that restaurants fail at an alarmingly high rate, as 90 to 95 percent in the first year, is actually wrong. According to recent studies done by Professor Dr. HG Parsa 59% of hospitality facilities fail in the period of 3 years. In the first year, is the highest level of failure, 26%, 19% in the second and 14% in the third year of business. According to him, the myth that restaurant failure rates from 90% could not be confirmed. “Any model which I used for study, the results of the failure of restaurants have always moved about 55% to 60%. If we compared this research result to other businesses, restaurant industry is quite prosperous business.
> Common Reasons of Restaurants Failure
> I met people at different levels in the food industry, from owners of expensive exclusive restaurants to owners of cafes on the corner, who teach me about the most common pitfalls and mistakes of beginners in the hospitality industry. So I decided to share my learned lessons and to help to restaurant owners of new restaurants to minimize the most common beginner’s mistakes .
> 
> T*he most common reasons why failure rate increase in the beginning of the business *:
> 
> 
> 
> *[*]Low start-up capital
> [*]Poor knowledge about competition
> [*]Wrong Location
> [*]Poor restaurant promotion
> [*]Inconstant offer
> [*]The bad partnerships relations
> [*]Poor inventory and staff management
> [*]The lack of original ideas*
> 
> All of these are valuable lessons and important points to consider. But I want to dive deep into the problem and point out the mistakes that are vital when running a restaurant business.Lack of money – wisely use the initial capitalOne thing is certain .Opening the restaurant is very expensive venture.



Location should be addressed as part of their business model, before they even get financing.
Off the top of my head I would say that location doesn't have the customer pool that places along 235 have.
So it would have to be much better than it's competition to attract customers to that location.


----------



## lovinmaryland

bulldog said:


> Cursed or not, the Bottom of the Hill is not worth going back to, IMO.  The food is mediocre at best and the beer selection SUX.





Gilligan said:


> I've only been once...as I noted in an early post, I was unimpressed too.



I concur!  We went once and it wasn't worth a return visit.


----------



## ltown81

That's the issue. That is the only chain sized, stand alone restaurant in Leonardtown. Because of it's size and cost, you need to be a rock star to pull enough volume from Mechanicsville, Hollywood, and Lexington Park. Good enough to make people drive ast 235 all the way to Leonardtown. Arizona Pizza almost had it, but their quality fell short.

The biggest indicator really is....no established chain wants that location. They do all the demographics research and have no interest in that site.

If I owned it I would subdivide it into a nail place and a liquor mattress place or something.


----------



## Merlin99

BernieP said:


> So I almost posted a myth before I decided to do a little research.   Even so, success isn't a given.
> 
> 
> 
> Location should be addressed as part of their business model, before they even get financing.
> Off the top of my head I would say that location doesn't have the customer pool that places along 235 have.
> So it would have to be much better than it's competition to attract customers to that location.


That kind of says that the ale house has the deck stacked against them.


----------



## ltown81

I went to the Ale House last Wednesday

Here are my thoughts...

Overall okay job remodeling a pretty gloomy place.
Apps were expensive for what you get
I found myself wishing the menu had more Entrees
The place is owned by people who ran a diner before hand. Anyone who has been to a diner in Baltimore knows they are most all run by Greeks. The influence shows in the menu.
Also since it is run by ex diner owners, the food "looks" kinda plain. It tastes good though
I did not like the cook walking around the restaurant with nasty apron on.
Bar as insanely busy
The location is an issue...not sure how much I would go down there

It's like maybe a 3-4 out of 5 starts kinda place.



Merlin99 said:


> That kind of says that the ale house has the deck stacked against them.


----------



## glhs837

ltown81 said:


> I went to the Ale House last Wednesday
> 
> Here are my thoughts...
> 
> Overall okay job remodeling a pretty gloomy place.
> Apps were expensive for what you get
> I found myself wishing the menu had more Entrees
> The place is owned by people who ran a diner before hand. Anyone who has been to a diner in Baltimore knows they are most all run by Greeks. The influence shows in the menu.
> Also since it is run by ex diner owners, the food "looks" kinda plain. It tastes good though
> I did not like the cook walking around the restaurant with nasty apron on.
> Bar as insanely busy
> *The location is an issue...not sure how much I would go down there*
> It's like maybe a 3-4 out of 5 starts kinda place.




Really? Now, I say this a guy who has no problem going to Ollies at 830PM, so there's that, but really the odds of bad stuff happening there is really pretty low. Hang out at 2am for a while, maybe an issue, but entering and leaving during normal business hours should place you in less risk than some of the back street in L-town.


----------



## Restitution

ltown81 said:


> Bar as insanely busy



Welcome to SOMD


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Has anyone tried the new French restaurant in Leonardtown yet?  I think the name is La Rive Breton, its where the old Café Des Artist was.


----------



## lovinmaryland

glhs837 said:


> Really? Now, I say this a guy who has no problem going to Ollies at 830PM, so there's that, but really the odds of bad stuff happening there is really pretty low. Hang out at 2am for a while, maybe an issue, but entering and leaving during normal business hours should place you in less risk than some of the back street in L-town.


Well she says Leonardtown girl so I'm assuming she lives in Leonardtown and driving 25 minutes for so so food doesn't sound like much fun   I know I've tried to go there several times but I head out the door and say to myself why risk it when the Pub is right here and you know they've got great food & lots of beer choices. 



luvmygdaughters said:


> Has anyone tried the new French restaurant in Leonardtown yet?  I think the name is La Rive Breton, its where the old Café Des Artist was.



No I just drove past there this morning and wondered if it was even open it doesn't look like they have a sign up which makes it look a little under construction.


----------



## BernieP

Merlin99 said:


> That kind of says that the ale house has the deck stacked against them.



No, the Ale House is on 235, more conveniently located
They are getting lunch business and happy hour business.
I don't see Bottom of the Hill getting that volume of traffic


----------



## Bird Dog

luvmygdaughters said:


> Has anyone tried the new French restaurant in Leonardtown yet?  I think the name is La Rive Breton, its where the old Café Des Artist was.



I've been twice...it's great. A little pricey for the chain restaurant crowd on these forums, but well worth it.


----------



## BernieP

ltown81 said:


> I went to the Ale House last Wednesday
> 
> Here are my thoughts...
> 
> Overall okay job remodeling a pretty gloomy place.
> Apps were expensive for what you get
> I found myself wishing the menu had more Entrees
> The place is owned by people who ran a diner before hand. Anyone who has been to a diner in Baltimore knows they are most all run by Greeks. The influence shows in the menu.
> Also since it is run by ex diner owners, the food "looks" kinda plain. It tastes good though
> I did not like the cook walking around the restaurant with nasty apron on.
> Bar as insanely busy
> The location is an issue...not sure how much I would go down there
> 
> It's like maybe a 3-4 out of 5 starts kinda place.



Most people who have eaten there liked the food, I mean it's a pub, it has pub food, it's not a gourmet restaurant, the food is presented as pub food.
Other than after dark the location is great and I don't think unless it's late night you are at any risk.

BUT, I can see where people might consider it a sketchy area after dark,  that was one of my concerns.
But I've gone to Radio Shack just before they closed at night, and Advanced Auto.   I don't see that area of LP city as all that much of a problem.
iHOP has survived in that area all these years so the location can't be that bad, so has Foot Locker, and Ledos


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Bird Dog said:


> I've been twice...it's great. A little pricey for the chain restaurant crowd on these forums, but well worth it.



We are thinking about going on Valentines Day weekend, any menu and wine recommendations?


----------



## ltown81

The location is what it is. It is one of the few restaurants in the county where someone has been murdered. Its not a bad crowd...just not sure how much I will drive down there.

Bew French place is good, but if you are expecting a Café De Artistes kinda meal you will be unhappy.


----------



## Bird Dog

luvmygdaughters said:


> We are thinking about going on Valentines Day weekend, any menu and wine recommendations?



The menu changes pretty regularly.....

From their website..
Tuesday Date Night
excluding Valentine’s Day, Tuesday February 14, 2017
Prix fixe special date night menu (indicated by red hearts on Tuesday’s Dinner Menu)
$79 per couple; no substitutions please.
Includes one bottle of wine, one appetizer to share, two dinner entrees,
one dessert to share, and coffee.

Wine Not Wednesdays?!
1/2 price on select bottles of wine and $5 select glasses all evening

Thursday evenings: European Vacation
Each Thursday evening, we’ll feature a special dish from a European region and a paired specialty cocktail or glass of wine

Makes it fun....


----------



## RoseRed

Went to Le Rive last Friday night. It was good but no specials that night. I'll give it another try.


----------



## kom526

RoseRed said:


> Went to Le Rive last Friday night. It was good but no specials that night. I'll give it another try.



I've heard that a tip for the bartender is included with every drink poured and the wait for your food can be a bit lengthy. Until I hear a couple of solid reviews, I'll keep hitting the Front Porch because they have been on point the last several times we've been there.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Hmm... sounds good.  May give it a try, Hubby suggested Dock of the Bay, sounds like they have a pretty good special for Valentines Day too.  After thinking about it, Valentines Day will probably have a pretty good crowd at the La Reve and hearing how there was some considerable time before being served, may pick another weekend to try it out.


----------



## lovinmaryland

luvmygdaughters said:


> Hmm... sounds good.  May give it a try, Hubby suggested Dock of the Bay, sounds like they have a pretty good special for Valentines Day too.  After thinking about it, Valentines Day will probably have a pretty good crowd at the La Reve and hearing how there was some considerable time before being served, may pick another weekend to try it out.



I was just discussing this w/ my son last night.  His girlfriend is dead set on going out VD.  I said just do it this once and you'll be free TRUST ME!   Its always crowded as hell, service sucks cause its crowded, food usually isn't good either cause its so busy!  Until you experience it you never know though!


----------



## RoseRed

kom526 said:


> I've heard that a tip for the bartender is included with every drink poured and the wait for your food can be a bit lengthy. Until I hear a couple of solid reviews, I'll keep hitting the Front Porch because they have been on point the last several times we've been there.



I didn't realize that.  I had one glass of wine and my guy isn't a big drinker so he just had a diet coke.  There was a bit of a wait for dinner delivery, but I didn't get the idea that they are trying to turn tables to get you out.  Then again, we had reservations.


----------



## spr1975wshs

From all the glowing reports on restaurants in the area, I think I'll keep cooking at home.


----------



## kom526

RoseRed said:


> I didn't realize that.  I had one glass of wine and my guy isn't a big drinker so he just had a diet coke.  There was a bit of a wait for dinner delivery, but I didn't get the idea that they are trying to turn tables to get you out.  Then again, we had reservations.



Granted my info is second hand so I'll just leave it at that. We did hit up Solomon's Pier a couple weeks ago and it was pretty damn good. I will definitely have to give it another try to see if they can follow up on that good first impression.


----------



## RoseRed

kom526 said:


> Granted my info is second hand so I'll just leave it at that. We did hit up Solomon's Pier a couple weeks ago and it was pretty damn good. I will definitely have to give it another try to see if they can follow up on that good first impression.



I like the new Pier.  I was extremely disappointed with the dish that I ordered, I couldn't make myself eat it.  A good friend of mine works there, so I pulled him aside and told him there was something very wrong with it.  He took my dish and immediately had the chef make him a small portion of what I had ordered and he too agreed there was something very wrong with it.  No charge and offered me another selection, but by then I was done and declined.  I will most definitely will go back.

We did go to The Lighthouse last night for the $16.00 prime rib dinner.  OMG!!!    HUGE slice of beef and two sides.  Can you say OINK!?!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

FYI.  Jerrys Place is going to be open for Valentine's Day for that special someone, and also the following day Wednesday and then the normal schedule Thur-Sun.   Is that prime rib dinner a Thursday special at $16. or is the normal price?  Interested in maybe going there, with the great RoseRed review.


----------



## RoseRed

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> FYI.  Jerrys Place is going to be open for Valentine's Day for that special someone, and also the following day Wednesday and then the normal schedule Thur-Sun.   Is that prime rib dinner a Thursday special at $16. or is the normal price?  Interested in maybe going there, with the great RoseRed review.



I'm not sure.  It had popped up on my FB for that day.  You could always watch their feed or call them.


----------



## belvak

I know I've seen something on here, but couldn't locate it for the life of me. What is the new construction at the corner of Gallant Green Road going to be? I think I remember hearing Burch Mart, but can't find anything on it. It's going up quick though!


----------



## huntr1

belvak said:


> I know I've seen something on here, but couldn't locate it for the life of me. What is the new construction at the corner of Gallant Green Road going to be? I think I remember hearing Burch Mart, but can't find anything on it. It's going up quick though!



I just asked that Monday on FB. Saw the sign yesterday. Shell station & Subway shop.


----------



## Clem72

RoseRed said:


> We did go to The Lighthouse last night for the $16.00 prime rib dinner.  OMG!!!    HUGE slice of beef and two sides.  Can you say OINK!?!



Is that advertised? I don't ever remember seeing anything about it.


----------



## RoseRed

Clem72 said:


> Is that advertised? I don't ever remember seeing anything about it.



It is on Facebook.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Burch has owned that lot forever.  He was held up from building it because it had something to do with the bypass being built and how they were going to do the intersection there at Gallant Green Rd.  Now with the college ready to open just down the road, guess he figured it was time to build it. Boy will it do good on that corner.
 I again heard the rumor today that Chick-Fa-La was coming to Charlotte Hall.  I told the person that this rumor has been going around for a very long time, but she seemed to believe it was going to happen really soon. I heard from a very reliable source over a year ago, that don't be surprised to see one in the near future.

SHASHO where are you, yes or no to these rumors.  lol


----------



## huntr1

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Burch has owned that lot forever.  He was held up from building it because it had something to do with the bypass being built and how they were going to do the intersection there at Gallant Green Rd.  Now with the college ready to open just down the road, guess he figured it was time to build it. Boy will it do good on that corner.
> I again heard the rumor today that Chick-Fa-La was coming to Charlotte Hall.  I told the person that this rumor has been going around for a very long time, but she seemed to believe it was going to happen really soon. I heard from a very reliable source over a year ago, that don't be surprised to see one in the near future.
> 
> SHASHO where are you, yes or no to these rumors.  lol



I heard that a C-F-A is going in next to the credit union, where they have been moving dirt recently.


----------



## BernieP

huntr1 said:


> I heard that a C-F-A is going in next to the credit union, where they have been moving dirt recently.



if it does half as well as the one in First Colony be prepared for traffic problems 

I don't care what time of the day (or night) I go past Chick-fil-a the drive thru and parking lot are full.
At peak times on the weekend it spills out onto the parking lot in front of Target and the road 
Thank god for that boycott, can't imagine how bad it would be if they hadn't


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

huntr1 said:


> I heard that a C-F-A is going in next to the credit union, where they have been moving dirt recently.



 That would be the logical place for it.  The traffic it would generate would all be up behind Advance Auto and the credit union.  I heard there were 2 pad sites up there.  Most of the moving of the dirt was that the state or someone told the owners that they needed to make a better rainwater run off system.  So while they were doing that, someone had mentioned on here that the owners were also going to do work on pad sites so when the day came that something was going to be built there some of the start up work would have already been done.
 That rainwater run off area they built looks like it could hold the Pax. River.


----------



## huntr1

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> That rainwater run off area they built looks like it could hold the Pax. River.



Certainly more extensive than what was done for the seemingly abandoned McKays location at Golden Beach Road. That place flooded Rt. 5 a couple times after they first did all the dirt moving. Once they fixed the drainage system it's much better, but still poorly done.


----------



## Disney4845

Sorry been busy -  No Chic fil a for charlotte hall yet. All stormwater work just so its ready.  CMI told me.

Burchmart going in hughesville with shell gas and subway.


----------



## Disney4845

Grille 13 is moving to old Mimis space at waldorf marketplace
Med express going in on pad site in front of giant  in Waldorf
Beauty island taking over the old kincaid furniture space at Waldorf marketplace



Lex park  has a donut connection to be built, as well as a new Nissan dealer 
eye care center is going in half of the old DB Mcmillians space that they just redid.  They also plan to expand world gym.

Bryans road started their renovations on the shopping center.   No new tenants yet.


----------



## Disney4845

Crain highway retail center tenants (former american hardware) JRJ Tax Consultants, Zips dry cleaners, nail salon, Firehouse subs, 9 round fitness, smoothie king, Pivot / Work Pro PT


----------



## Disney4845

Cafe Rio is going in the Harris Teeter shopping center in California, Md


----------



## Disney4845

North Waldorf Demolition -So lots of questions about all the demolition of the Waldorf Motel, Restaurant and apartments. Greenberg Gibbons has purchased the 145 acres that was owned by Chaney Enterprises.  They plan to do a mixed use development and bring high quality tenants to the area.  Demolition of the Chaney building north of Sonic happened this week.  A plan is still being developed for the property and I'm sure it will have input from the county as well.  This will be a great gateway development into the county instead of the old out of date stuff you saw.


----------



## Disney4845

Krispy Kreme will build on a separate pad site in front of Leftys in pinefield south shopping center.  It will have a drive thru.


----------



## So_what

What happened to the Krispy Kreme that was supposed to go into the old PNC Bank bldg. across from San Succi :shrug:


----------



## Restitution

Looks like the supposed Dollar Store that was going into the old Irish bar in Wildewood plaza is actually a Vision place.


----------



## RoseRed

Disney4845 said:


> eye care center is going in half of the old DB Mcmillians space that they just redid.  They also plan to expand world gym.





Restitution said:


> Looks like the supposed Dollar Store that was going into the old Irish bar in Wildewood plaza is actually a Vision place.



Nope.  Dollar General is going in on Mervell Dean Rd.across from Early Bird.


----------



## getbent

Disney4845 said:


> Grille 13 is moving to old Mimis space at waldorf marketplace
> Med express going in on pad site in front of giant  in Waldorf
> Beauty island taking over the old kincaid furniture space at Waldorf marketplace
> 
> 
> 
> *Lex park  has a donut connection to be built, as well as a new Nissan dealer *
> eye care center is going in half of the old DB Mcmillians space that they just redid.  They also plan to expand world gym.
> 
> Bryans road started their renovations on the shopping center.   No new tenants yet.



Where is the location for these (in bold)?


----------



## huntr1

Donut Connection is going in the white house, on the right, as you exit the Walmart parking lot, headed towards Chancellor's Run.


----------



## RoseRed

getbent said:


> Where is the location for these (in bold)?



I believe the new Nissan dealership is going in between Plaza Tolteca and Hickory Hills shopping center.


----------



## getbent

RoseRed said:


> I believe the new Nissan dealership is going in between Plaza Tolteca and Hickory Hills shopping center.



That little piece of wooded property?  Doesn't seem very big for a dealership.


----------



## RoseRed

getbent said:


> That little piece of wooded property?  Doesn't seem very big for a dealership.



I agree, but I think there is a sign there.


----------



## Disney4845

So_what said:


> What happened to the Krispy Kreme that was supposed to go into the old PNC Bank bldg. across from San Succi :shrug:



No idea, I asked the agent that did the waldorf deal and he didnt have an answer.  Still trying to get an answer.


----------



## ltown81

The other half of the old Perkins will be a Cici's Pizza...

I know

On another note..who is ready to start the death watch for Bottom of the Hill.

They have reached that state now where you can't really tell if they are still open because they are so slow when you drive by. La Rive Breton is looking pretty slow.


----------



## GWguy

ltown81 said:


> On another note..who is ready to start the death watch for Bottom of the Hill.
> 
> They have reached that state now where you can't really tell if they are still open because they are so slow when you drive by. La Rive Breton is looking pretty slow.


Stopped there for a late lunch today.  Very few lunch patrons, but an older crowd came in, all sitting at the bar.  Looks more like a bar than a restaurant.
Had their wings and a BLT.  Sandwich was good, huge didn't skimp on the B.  I got the wings because the menu said 'crispy'.  Tasted good, but not crispy.  Soggy.  In their defense, the vinegar in the sauce can make them that way and I usually get the sauce on the side for that reason, but forgot today.


----------



## sm8

ltown81 said:


> The other half of the old Perkins will be a Cici's Pizza...
> 
> I know
> 
> On another note..who is ready to start the death watch for Bottom of the Hill.
> 
> They have reached that state now where you can't really tell if they are still open because they are so slow when you drive by. La Rive Breton is looking pretty slow.



Proof of the CiCi's or just rumor?


----------



## huntr1

RoseRed said:


> I believe the new Nissan dealership is going in between Plaza Tolteca and Hickory Hills shopping center.



Yes. That's what the sign says.


----------



## SamSpade

GWguy said:


> Stopped there for a late lunch today.  Very few lunch patrons, but an older crowd came in, all sitting at the bar.  Looks more like a bar than a restaurant.
> Had their wings and a BLT.  Sandwich was good, huge didn't skimp on the B.  I got the wings because the menu said 'crispy'.  Tasted good, but not crispy.  Soggy.  In their defense, the vinegar in the sauce can make them that way and I usually get the sauce on the side for that reason, but forgot today.



I think that location has had so many failures, that's exactly what people think - "oh crap, it's closed already" and people stop coming.

It's probably only going to work with a known franchise, like Red Lobster or something.


----------



## Gilligan

Met one of the new owners (a family) of the Piney Point Market today.  It just changed hands in the last couple of weeks. Very pleasant and cheerful lady was working today, from South America apparently, but judging from how well she spoke English, not recently from there. I noted in passing that I could see work had started in the back to rebuild and restore what had once been a nice commercial kitchen. She beamed excitedly and said "Yes!...we want it open before end of June. I will be selling Mexican and South American food, but mostly Peruvian/Bolivian".  

I'm betting she knows how to make it really well too. Great news. There is a never-used pool room in the back; I'm wondering if they'll make that a seating area.


----------



## GWguy

Gilligan said:


> I noted in passing that I could see work had started in the back to rebuild and restore what had once been a nice commercial kitchen. She beamed excitedly and said "Yes!...we want it open before end of June. I will be selling Mexican and South American food, but mostly Peruvian/Bolivian".



That sounds interesting!  I'll try it!


----------



## BernieP

SamSpade said:


> I think that location has had so many failures, that's exactly what people think - "oh crap, it's closed already" and people stop coming.
> 
> It's probably only going to work with a known franchise, like Red Lobster or something.



I'm not even sure if that would work

Everyone wanted the commercial development crammed onto Rt 235, they've done that.
RT 235 is busy well into the evening.  How's RT 5 doing?  What's the draw 
Businesses along 235 can draw a lunch crowd based on their proximity to Pax River.
How much of a crowd does the shopping center draw?


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> Met one of the new owners (a family) of the Piney Point Market today.  It just changed hands in the last couple of weeks. Very pleasant and cheerful lady was working today, from South America apparently, but judging from how well she spoke English, not recently from there. I noted in passing that I could see work had started in the back to rebuild and restore what had once been a nice commercial kitchen. She beamed excitedly and said "Yes!...we want it open before end of June. I will be selling Mexican and South American food, but mostly Peruvian/Bolivian".
> 
> I'm betting she knows how to make it really well too. Great news. There is a never-used pool room in the back; I'm wondering if they'll make that a seating area.



Now that's exciting news.  I could not care any less about Mexican, but South American sounds very interesting.


----------



## stgislander

SamSpade said:


> I think that location has had so many failures, that's exactly what people think - "oh crap, it's closed already" and people stop coming.
> 
> It's probably only going to work with a known franchise, like Red Lobster or something.





BernieP said:


> I'm not even sure if that would work
> 
> Everyone wanted the commercial development crammed onto Rt 235, they've done that.
> RT 235 is busy well into the evening.  How's RT 5 doing?  What's the draw
> Businesses along 235 can draw a lunch crowd based on their proximity to Pax River.
> How much of a crowd does the shopping center draw?




I recall the Perkin's always doing well there.


----------



## BernieP

So_what said:


> What happened to the Krispy Kreme that was supposed to go into the old PNC Bank bldg. across from San Succi :shrug:



Just my humble opinion, but the building isn't big enough.   Krispy Kreme donuts are only great when served warm and fresh from the fryer.
If they are trucked they are just like the crap in the super market


----------



## SamSpade

BernieP said:


> I'm not even sure if that would work
> 
> Everyone wanted the commercial development crammed onto Rt 235, they've done that.
> RT 235 is busy well into the evening.  How's RT 5 doing?  What's the draw
> Businesses along 235 can draw a lunch crowd based on their proximity to Pax River.
> How much of a crowd does the shopping center draw?




I didn't think the idea was for any Leonardtown establishments to count on lunch time business from PAX.
Not every area with successful restaurants depend on business like that. Most other places I've lived, restaurants depend on things like evenings, weekends and some other demographic (one I've observed is the Sunday after church crowd at places like IHOP, Bob Evans and Cracker Barrel).
When I worked for a contractor for PAX, Solomon's or Wildewood was about as far away as we might go and still expect to be back in a reasonable time.

Now that I'm way up the road a bit near DC - we might go anyplace near the Beltway, Clinton or even across the bridge in Alexandria.
So who goes to Waldorf, Rte 301/5 and all their restaurants? The people of Waldorf. I'm not gonna drive that far.

So - yeah, I think a good restaurant there COULD work so long as it satisfies a crucial demographic. (Like, I don't know, a Denny's? A Silver Diner?)
I just don't know what that is. I've been to every restaurant in the older part of Leonardtown, but a lot of that is the downtown ambiance.
You know, kind of like going to Solomon's rather than Lusby.

I know at least one place that OUGHT to make good business - and that's in the newer area near the theater. I imagine lots of kinds of eateries that are close to a theater.

I don't know WHAT would work in the McKay's/Food Lion area on Rte 5.


----------



## SamSpade

stgislander said:


> I recall the Perkin's always doing well there.




See, and that's the perfect kind of business there - we always went there late, after we'd gone to the movies.
I think something like a Friendly's kind of restaurant should have done just as well.

Now they're going to have another attempt at CiCi's, which to me is just making the same mistake twice.


----------



## BernieP

stgislander said:


> I recall the Perkin's always doing well there.



So well that it went out of business

Restaurants can't survive on one meal a day or one / two days a week.
If they limit their hours of operation it's hard to keep a staff.
I wan't implying that they should get the lunch business from Pax, I was asking where their business during the day came from.
Unless you are a destination sort of place, you it helps to have businesses around you that give people an added reason for going out.


----------



## stgislander

BernieP said:


> So well that it went out of business



From everything that's be said over the years about both the Leonardtown and Wildewood Perkins, including on this forum, it wasn't a lack of patronage that did them in... it was the franchise owner.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

SamSpade said:


> See, and that's the perfect kind of business there - we always went there late, after we'd gone to the movies.
> I think something like a Friendly's kind of restaurant should have done just as well.
> 
> Now they're going to have another attempt at CiCi's, which to me is just making the same mistake twice.


 Agreed.....


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> I could not care any less about Mexican, but South American sounds very interesting.



She said "wait until you get to taste some of my Peruvian seafood dishes".  I'm hungry already.

From the way she described it, the "Mexican food" angle is just so she can people in the door to try what she considers the "good stuff".


----------



## ltown81

Yeah, no one in Leonardtown is expecting people to drive from Pax to Leonardtown for lunch. Any lunch business would come from local gov or business. I worked at the hospital, which is the biggest employer in the area, and they way they do things you really can't leave the building for lunch. At least not on the norm. Plus lunch is $2 at the cafeteria. 

Most Ltown restaurants are closed Monday and Tuesday, and have limited lunch service later in the week. Even the Pub does not open for lunch, which is a hint.

The place closest to a Dennys or old Perkins is Yee Olde Café in the Square, but they close for dinner. They have been there long enough I assume they do enough breakfast and lunch business.

In my mind, to do well in Leonardtown, you have to have a really good bar business like The Rex or Pub, or you have to do something unique enough to regularly pull people from the Lex Park area. Café Des Artists did this for a number of years. I think "maybe" Salsas also does this. Nothing else does however.






SamSpade said:


> I didn't think the idea was for any Leonardtown establishments to count on lunch time business from PAX.
> Not every area with successful restaurants depend on business like that. Most other places I've lived, restaurants depend on things like evenings, weekends and some other demographic (one I've observed is the Sunday after church crowd at places like IHOP, Bob Evans and Cracker Barrel).
> When I worked for a contractor for PAX, Solomon's or Wildewood was about as far away as we might go and still expect to be back in a reasonable time.
> 
> Now that I'm way up the road a bit near DC - we might go anyplace near the Beltway, Clinton or even across the bridge in Alexandria.
> So who goes to Waldorf, Rte 301/5 and all their restaurants? The people of Waldorf. I'm not gonna drive that far.
> 
> So - yeah, I think a good restaurant there COULD work so long as it satisfies a crucial demographic. (Like, I don't know, a Denny's? A Silver Diner?)
> I just don't know what that is. I've been to every restaurant in the older part of Leonardtown, but a lot of that is the downtown ambiance.
> You know, kind of like going to Solomon's rather than Lusby.
> 
> I know at least one place that OUGHT to make good business - and that's in the newer area near the theater. I imagine lots of kinds of eateries that are close to a theater.
> 
> I don't know WHAT would work in the McKay's/Food Lion area on Rte 5.


----------



## Hank

Any info on Heritage Bar & Grill in P. Fred that took over the Old Field Inn? What kind of food? Opening date?


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

ltown81 said:


> Yeah, no one in Leonardtown is expecting people to drive from Pax to Leonardtown for lunch. Any lunch business would come from local gov or business. I worked at the hospital, which is the biggest employer in the area, and they way they do things you really can't leave the building for lunch. At least not on the norm. Plus lunch is $2 at the cafeteria.
> 
> Most Ltown restaurants are closed Monday and Tuesday, and have limited lunch service later in the week. Even the Pub does not open for lunch, which is a hint.
> 
> The place closest to a Dennys or old Perkins is Yee Olde Café in the Square, but they close for dinner. They have been there long enough I assume they do enough breakfast and lunch business.
> 
> In my mind, to do well in Leonardtown, you have to have a really good bar business like The Rex or Pub, or you have to do something unique enough to regularly pull people from the Lex Park area. Café Des Artists did this for a number of years. I think "maybe" Salsas also does this. Nothing else does however.


 Yup.....Salsa's serves from-scratch-made dishes. I went last night after going Sunday night, only to find that they're closed on Sunday's. Salsa's wasn't busy busy like I'm used to seeing there.
I also know that business there picks up as the weekend approaches.


----------



## BernieP

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Yup.....*Salsa's serves from-scratch-made dishes*. I went last night after going Sunday night, only to find that they're closed on Sunday's. Salsa's wasn't busy busy like I'm used to seeing there.
> I also know that business there picks up as the weekend approaches.



you forgot the


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

BernieP said:


> you forgot the



No I didn't.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Any info on Heritage Bar & Grill in P. Fred that took over the Old Field Inn? What kind of food? Opening date?



Supposedly going to be just like Old Field.


----------



## RoseRed

What's being built next to Dr. Khanna's (dentist) office in Hollywood?


----------



## SandieGarry

RoseRed said:


> What's being built next to Dr. Khanna's (dentist) office in Hollywood?



If you're talking about the one on the corner of Airport View dr, it's a new office for the dentist. They are moving to a bigger space.


----------



## ltown81

What I meant was that Salsa's is generally considered the best Mexican restaurant down here. I know that is not saying much, but people will drive from Lex Part to it.



DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Yup.....Salsa's serves from-scratch-made dishes. I went last night after going Sunday night, only to find that they're closed on Sunday's. Salsa's wasn't busy busy like I'm used to seeing there.
> I also know that business there picks up as the weekend approaches.


----------



## RoseRed

SandieGarry said:


> If you're talking about the one on the corner of Airport View dr, it's a new office for the dentist. They are moving to a bigger space.



Thank you.  I drive by there at least twice a day and honestly didn't even notice it until the other day!


----------



## BernieP

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> No I didn't.



well I guess that depends on what you consider made from scratch.   Everything, at some point, is made from scratch.
Your meal is not made from scratch after you place your order.  If you believe that, you be smoking some cactus flowers.


----------



## Clem72

I eat at both Salsas and Plaza Tolteca regularly.  I think it's Tolteca, the one next to the La Quinta hotel. I always get the name mixed up with Plaza Azteca which is the one across from Pax gate 1 (used to be Monterrey).  

They are similar, but I feel like I get quicker service from Tolteca, they give larger portion sizes, and they often have more authentic specials like menudo or beef tongue tacos.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

BernieP said:


> well I guess that depends on what you consider made from scratch.   Everything, at some point, is made from scratch.
> Your meal is not made from scratch after you place your order.  If you believe that, you be smoking some cactus flowers.


Okay, how 'bout 'made fresh'? In the case of a Mexican restaurant, they might make actually their tortillas from scratch and keep them refrigerated and just warm them when there's an order for a dish with tortillas; Chimi's or Burritos, por exemplo. (My one year of H.S. Spanish )

All the ingredients are present in the kitchen; whether they're prepared after they're ordered (Yeah, not likely); or they're made/put together with the ingredients that are sitting in a pot staying warm on a back burner. Knowwh'I'msayin'?


----------



## BernieP

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Okay, how 'bout 'made fresh'? In the case of a Mexican restaurant, they might make actually their tortillas from scratch and keep them refrigerated and just warm them when there's an order for a dish with tortillas; Chimi's or Burritos, por exemplo. (My one year of H.S. Spanish )
> 
> All the ingredients are present in the kitchen; whether they're prepared after they're ordered (Yeah, not likely); or they're made/put together with the ingredients that are sitting in a pot staying warm on a back burner. Knowwh'I'msayin'?



can you spell microwave
be real, there is a reason it all looks alike, steam tables and microwaves.


----------



## getbent

Anyone hear or see anything about us getting a Home Goods in San Souci?


----------



## BernieP

getbent said:


> Anyone hear or see anything about us getting a Home Goods in San Souci?



Aren't they part of the TJMaxx group?


----------



## getbent

BernieP said:


> Aren't they part of the TJMaxx group?



Yes.  I don't think there's room in San Souci for both but who knows.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

BernieP said:


> can you spell microwave
> be real, there is a reason it all looks alike, steam tables and microwaves.



Microwaved "styro-food" or not, matters not to me, it's still tasty IMHO. Don't like Salsa's? That's okay too; go to Taco Bell. :shrug:


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

getbent said:


> Yes.  I don't think there's room in San Souci for both but who knows.


 I think there are enough empty storefronts in San Souci for both to co-exist.


----------



## awpitt

getbent said:


> Anyone hear or see anything about us getting a Home Goods in San Souci?



The Dollar Store is boarded up.


----------



## RoseRed

awpitt said:


> The Dollar Store is boarded up.


  it moved across the street.


----------



## awpitt

RoseRed said:


> it moved across the street.



Oh.  Okay.   Didn't even notice that part.


----------



## lucky_bee

BernieP said:


> Aren't they part of the TJMaxx group?



I've seen many HomeGoods located right next to, or in the same shopping plaza as a TJMAXX or Marshalls. It's that way in my parent's town, as well as in Waldorf.


----------



## zar

I have a proposal, I'd be willing trade 3 dollar generals and 2 banks for 1 wawa in leonardtown. Seriously though who go to dollar general or family dollar? Their prices aren't even any cheaper than the grocers imo. They have the same junk at CVS. I guess we will never see another gas station considering they are littered up and down 4 and 5. We're just in the perfect location to be 20 mintues away from sheetz and wawa.


----------



## BernieP

zar said:


> I have a proposal, I'd be willing trade 3 dollar generals and 2 banks for 1 wawa in leonardtown. Seriously though who go to dollar general or family dollar? Their prices aren't even any cheaper than the grocers imo. They have the same junk at CVS. I guess we will never see another gas station considering they are littered up and down 4 and 5. We're just in the perfect location to be 20 mintues away from sheetz and wawa.



You have to be careful what you buy in the "Dollar" stores.   Some items can be counterfeit and others out of date.   Remember, they are getting stuff at a discount for a reason.
So read labels carefully before buying.


----------



## Wishbone

BernieP said:


> You have to be careful what you buy in the "Dollar" stores.   Some items can be counterfeit and others out of date.   Remember, they are getting stuff at a discount for a reason.
> So read labels carefully before buying.



You mean the Tied Detergent, Rennalds Rap and Laze Potatoe Chips might not be legit?


----------



## Gilligan

Wishbone said:


> You mean the Tied Detergent, Rennalds Rap and Laze Potatoe Chips might not be legit?





I bought a real nice Rollex watch at one of those.


----------



## getbent

Wishbone said:


> You mean the Tied Detergent, Rennalds Rap and Laze Potatoe Chips might not be legit?


----------



## mitzi

zar said:


> I have a proposal, I'd be willing trade 3 dollar generals and 2 banks for 1 wawa in leonardtown. Seriously though who go to dollar general or family dollar? Their prices aren't even any cheaper than the grocers imo. They have the same junk at CVS. I guess we will never see another gas station considering they are littered up and down 4 and 5. We're just in the perfect location to be 20 mintues away from sheetz and wawa.



The food prices may be a bit cheaper but it's smaller containers. No real savings. I still get my cleaning products, tylenol, etc. there, they are cheaper.


----------



## BernieP

Wishbone said:


> You mean the Tied Detergent, Rennalds Rap and Laze Potatoe Chips might not be legit?



nah, their fine.


----------



## BernieP

mitzi said:


> The food prices may be a bit cheaper but it's smaller containers. No real savings. I still get my cleaning products, *tylenol*, etc. there, they are cheaper.



check the dates and the packaging carefully on the Tylenol


----------



## glhs837

BernieP said:


> check the dates and the packaging carefully on the Tylenol



Come'on Bernie, live a little....

https://www.drugs.com/article/drug-expiration-dates.html



> . The AMA stated the best evidence resides in the Shelf Life Extension Program (SLEP) undertaken by the FDA for the Department of Defense.2 The original purpose of the SLEP program was twofold: to determine the actual shelf life of stockpiled military medications for future use, and to save government dollars.5 Over 3000 lots, representing 122 different drug products, were assessed in the SLEP program. Based on stability data, expiration dates on 88 percent of the lots were extended beyond their original expiration date for an average of 66 months. Of these 2652 lots, only 18 percent were terminated due to failure. Examples of common drug products that were tested with no failures included amoxicillin, ciprofloxacin, diphenhydramine, and morphine sulfate injection. Drug expiration extension dates on these products ranged from 12 to 184 months.





> There are no specific reports linking expired medication use to human toxicity. In 1963, a report was published that tied degraded tetracycline use with a form of renal tubular damage known as "Fanconi Syndrome"; however, that formulation of tetracycline in no longer marketed in the U.S.1


----------



## mitzi

BernieP said:


> check the dates and the packaging carefully on the Tylenol



Thanks. I do check.


----------



## SamSpade

BernieP said:


> You have to be careful what you buy in the "Dollar" stores.   Some items can be counterfeit and others out of date.   Remember, they are getting stuff at a discount for a reason.
> So read labels carefully before buying.



We buy a lot of our stuff there - but specific things. Cleaning products, for instance - how bad can a discount sponge be? Or how defective a discount light bulb?
We also buy some name brands there - toothpaste, shampoo. I often buy socks, garden tools, pool noodles, batteries there.
They have sales on name brand chips and soda the others don't.

And Dollar General has coupons for 5 dollars off a 25 dollar purchase on Saturdays - on most Saturdays.
And that's about how much I spend, anyway.

EVERY one of these cheaper stores does have a silver lining.


----------



## Clem72

glhs837 said:


> Come'on Bernie, live a little....
> 
> https://www.drugs.com/article/drug-expiration-dates.html



Great. Now I don't need to remove that bottle of excedrine from my truck that expired in 2003.


----------



## Disney4845

http://shashoconsulting.blogspot.com/2017/05/new-tenants-for-la-plata.html

La Plata is getting a Cold Stone Creamery, Jersey Mikes, Sprint, Tropical Smoothie Cafe.   All next to Chick fil A.

Krispy Kreme in Lex Park is on hold for now while they get other stores opened.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Disney4845 said:


> http://shashoconsulting.blogspot.com/2017/05/new-tenants-for-la-plata.html
> 
> La Plata is getting a Cold Stone Creamery, Jersey Mikes, Sprint, Tropical Smoothie Cafe.   All next to Chick fil A.
> 
> Krispy Kreme in Lex Park is on hold for now while they get other stores opened.



Wow, they already have a Sweet Frog in that area, or at least they did.


----------



## Disney4845

I have to move the sweet frog, that is where jersey mikes is going.


----------



## Restitution

Would love to see a Dave & Busters down around here. Just SOMETHING for kids to do other than rec sports! Maybe... just maybe it would help with the youth crime around here.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Disney4845 said:


> http://shashoconsulting.blogspot.com/2017/05/new-tenants-for-la-plata.html
> 
> La Plata is getting a Cold Stone Creamery, Jersey Mikes, Sprint, Tropical Smoothie Cafe.   All next to Chick fil A.
> *
> Krispy Kreme in Lex Park is on hold for now while they get other stores opened*.



We don't need other stores!  We need Krispy Kreme :


----------



## BernieP

Restitution said:


> Would love to see a Dave & Busters down around here. Just SOMETHING for kids to do other than rec sports! Maybe... just maybe it would help with the youth crime around here.



isn't D & B more of a sports bar with some games - video game which eat $$$$?

Youth crime is not going to stop as long as people make excuses.   We didn't need to get arrested for bad (inappropriate) behavior - WHEN our parents found out, we incurred more punishment than the law can legally apply.    No question on guilt, the simple fact an accusation was made was good enough for mom and dad to reinforce the rules.


----------



## BernieP

lovinmaryland said:


> We don't need other stores!  We need Krispy Kreme :



only if they are going to make the donuts here.


----------



## Restitution

BernieP said:


> isn't D & B more of a sports bar with some games - video game which eat $$$$?


Yes... it does have a bar and eating however, the policy is that anyone under 21 has to leave at a certain time. After that, it is adults only.

At least it would be SOMETHING for kids down here. A place to gather and have some fun. Would also love to see an appropriate roller skating rink around here. The LTDH is ok but it is a FAR cry from a good skating rink.


----------



## lovinmaryland

BernieP said:


> only if they are going to make the donuts here.



Oh yes for sure.  I didn't realize there was talk of it not being a location that made them.  We can just skip the whole thing if they aren't.


----------



## mitzi

Restitution said:


> Yes... it does have a bar and eating however, the policy is that anyone under 21 has to leave at a certain time. After that, it is adults only.
> 
> At least it would be SOMETHING for kids down here. A place to gather and have some fun. Would also love to see an appropriate roller skating rink around here. The LTDH is ok but it is a FAR cry from a good skating rink.



There used to be a nice skating rink in the 80s and 90s. Of course, I think a shopping center or store is where it was. Hyperspace was good too for middle school, early high school kids. They had bands too. Now my kids are adults I don't know what's around anymore. Is there anything for kids this age to do?


----------



## stgislander

Disney4845 said:


> http://shashoconsulting.blogspot.com/2017/05/new-tenants-for-la-plata.html
> 
> La Plata is getting a Cold Stone Creamery, Jersey Mikes, Sprint, Tropical Smoothie Cafe.   All next to Chick fil A.
> 
> Krispy Kreme in Lex Park is on hold for now while they get other stores opened.



Jersey Mikes 

First Dahlgren and now LaPlata.   Let's hope Lex Park/California is not far behind.


----------



## spr1975wshs

All these outside companies moving in...never understood why people want to change where they are to where they moved from.


----------



## SamSpade

spr1975wshs said:


> All these outside companies moving in...never understood why people want to change where they are to where they moved from.



Well, for one thing, they didn't necessarily move HERE to "get away from it all". I initially moved her twenty plus years ago - because I could afford a house here.
I lived in Calvert and hated the fact that just to get certain things I had to go up to PF or go over the bridge into St Mary's - and that was before First Colony.

Another is - I don't know that anyone welcomes twenty stores coming when they just want ONE. But that's the way it works.
You're not going to move to the country and have a Trader Joe's sitting out in the middle of nowhere - the stores you want will only place if they see a viable market.

That said - I've lived in somewhat rural areas of PA and - lots of things were always SOMEWHERE nearby. There was always a bookstore, a roller rink, a bowling alley, an indoor pool.
Somewhere there was a mall. A ball field. Or two. A building where stuff like concerts and circuses could perform indoors. A city road wide enough to host a parade.

And towns are like that - once they reach a certain size, some things become - "automatic" - as, once it reaches 30, 40, 50 thousand - there's an expectation of things.

Hey, there's worse stuff that could happen. I've also lived in cities that are dwindling. Believe me, it's a lot worse.


----------



## spr1975wshs

SamSpade said:


> Well, for one thing, they didn't necessarily move HERE to "get away from it all". I initially moved her twenty plus years ago - because I could afford a house here. (respectful snip)
> 
> Hey, there's worse stuff that could happen. I've also lived in cities that are dwindling. Believe me, it's a lot worse.



Good points, though I have been able to avoid living in any city since birth.


----------



## BernieP

spr1975wshs said:


> All these outside companies moving in...never understood why people want to change where they are to where they moved from.



Let me echo what SamSpade said, people didn't move here to "get away from it all", a lot of people followed jobs, or went where the jobs were.
I don't think anyone likes the way development happened.   The problem is (a) people fought the idea of development [which you can't win] and (b) the concept of a mall.
A mall would locate in one spot, with ample parking, all the shops, restaurants and theaters and cut down on the number of entrances and exits on 235.

But (c) you can't control what a developer wants to do with their land, and the sprawl is not one developer, it's several that owned the land.

Population has grown and businesses bring jobs.   A lot of these jobs are for the younger people.

Speaking of businesses - had to drive down to the park the other night to drop stuff off at a friends house.   Noticed that the newly renovated theater was empty, parking lot dark.
I would like to thank the gymnastics center for providing lights for the parking lot - one minor problem, it's like driving into oncoming traffic who are using high beams.
Another notable missing, the street urchins.   I use to dread driving on GM road after dark because of the foot traffic that wandered into the road way.
Saw hardly a soul.


----------



## awpitt

mitzi said:


> There used to be a nice skating rink in the 80s and 90s. Of course, I think a shopping center or store is where it was. Hyperspace was good too for middle school, early high school kids. They had bands too. Now my kids are adults I don't know what's around anymore. Is there anything for kids this age to do?



You're thinking of the old Skate Station.  The building is still there, back off of 235 between Sheetz, AutoZone and Cheseldine Car Wash.


----------



## mitzi

awpitt said:


> You're thinking of the old Skate Station.  The building is still there, back off of 235 between Sheetz, AutoZone and Cheseldine Car Wash.



Yes. Is anything is the building now? I've never noticed, just assumed it went by the way of stores.


----------



## awpitt

mitzi said:


> Yes. Is anything is the building now? I've never noticed, just assumed it went by the way of stores.



It's just offices now. Smartronix used to be there before they moved to their new building in Hollywood. I can't remember who's in there now.


----------



## Wishbone

awpitt said:


> It's just offices now. Smartronix used to be there before they moved to their new building in Hollywood. I can't remember who's in there now.



I heard it was going to be a new Ping Pong Pizza franchise.


----------



## SamSpade

BernieP said:


> Speaking of businesses - had to drive down to the park the other night to drop stuff off at a friends house.   Noticed that the newly renovated theater was empty, parking lot dark.



Have you seen the inside yet? I only know of stuff other people have told me - that they've hugely up-scaled everything inside.


----------



## warneckutz

I'm hoping Wildewood Shopping Center gets a decent new gym very soon.


----------



## kwillia

warneckutz said:


> I'm hoping Wildewood Shopping Center gets a decent new gym very soon.


Well, I'm hoping instead of a Krispy Crème donut shop we'd get a Krispy Kow Burger & Steak Shop.


----------



## Wishbone

Perhaps they'll put one in the new gym.


----------



## BernieP

SamSpade said:


> Have you seen the inside yet? I only know of stuff other people have told me - that they've hugely up-scaled everything inside.


I would say there weren't to many (if any) people taking in a show there that evening.
It was before 9pm and the place looked vacant.
Actually Lexington Park looked vacant - with a few excepts.


----------



## warneckutz

Wishbone said:


> Perhaps they'll put one in the new gym.



With it being SoMD... wouldn't be a shocker.


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> She said "wait until you get to taste some of my Peruvian seafood dishes".  I'm hungry already.
> 
> From the way she described it, the "Mexican food" angle is just so she can people in the door to try what she considers the "good stuff".



I saw Delicious Destinations - Lima (Peru) last evening.  Here's to hoping we get Ceviche and Anticuchos.


----------



## Buckets

I went to go see GOTG Vol.2 Saturday at the newly revamped Lexington Park Theatre. The seats were nice and fully reclined. However, for a Saturday evening showing of a popular movie there were only 10 people in the theatre. Also, only one person was working. She had to sell tickets, hand out the 3d glasses, and serve people refreshments. it was less than ideal.


----------



## tipsymcgee

From the Baynet:  Baltimore-based developer Klein Enterprises announced today that national chains, Café Rio, Great Clips, Mod Pizza and Nail Trix, as well as Maryland-based Bay Country Liquors, have signed leases at St. Mary’s Marketplace in California, Md.

http://www.thebaynet.com/articles/0...nounces-tenants-for-st-marys-marketplace.html


----------



## stgislander

Mexican restaurant - Check
Pizza joint - Check
Nail salon - Check
Hair salon - Check
Liquor store - Check

We got all the bases covered.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> Mexican restaurant - Check
> Pizza joint - Check
> Nail salon - Check
> Hair salon - Check
> Liquor store - Check
> 
> We got all the bases covered.



oh boy...yet more options for getting my hair and nails done. 

But we don't have enough liquor stores, so that's good too.


----------



## awpitt

tipsymcgee said:


> From the Baynet:  Baltimore-based developer Klein Enterprises announced today that national chains, Café Rio, Great Clips, Mod Pizza and Nail Trix, as well as Maryland-based Bay Country Liquors, have signed leases at St. Mary’s Marketplace in California, Md.
> 
> http://www.thebaynet.com/articles/0...nounces-tenants-for-st-marys-marketplace.html



Also, Harris Teeter is expected to open there in Jan 2018.


----------



## SamSpade

awpitt said:


> Also, Harris Teeter is expected to open there in Jan 2018.



Sadly I think that may end up being the only store I bother to shop at.


----------



## tipsymcgee

Café Rio is a chain, fast sit down/carryout, with an assembly line as you go through similar to Chipotle.  I've been to the Waldorf one a few times and stuff is fast, fresh and good.  They have $5 deals during the week at lunch.  Wednesday is $5 tostadas and they're huge.


----------



## Grumpy

stgislander said:


> Mexican restaurant - Check
> Pizza joint - Check
> Nail salon - Check
> Hair salon - Check
> Liquor store - Check
> 
> We got all the bases covered.



No church?? Guess that only happens in Calvert


----------



## Gilligan

Grumpy said:


> No church?? Guess that only happens in Calvert



We've looked in to leasing commercial space for our religious ceremonies. Can't find any that will allow the bon fires that are such an integral part of Druid practices. And we'd have to get a permit to drink our mead too..


----------



## lovinmaryland

Does anyone know what moved into Anita's Cake Shop?  I heard some buzz that it might be a coffee/sandwich place.


----------



## RoseRed

tipsymcgee said:


> From the Baynet:  Baltimore-based developer Klein Enterprises announced today that national chains, Café Rio, Great Clips, Mod Pizza and Nail Trix, as well as Maryland-based Bay Country Liquors, have signed leases at St. Mary&rsquo;s Marketplace in California, Md.  http://www.thebaynet.com/articles/0617/klein-enterprises-announces-tenants-for-st-marys-marketplace.html



The liquor store was in the previous old building.


----------



## jazz lady

lovinmaryland said:


> Does anyone know what moved into Anita's Cake Shop?  I heard some buzz that it might be a coffee/sandwich place.



It is called The Beanery and Cafe. It just opened Monday. The website sucks but you can find them on Facebook. Friends went today and loved it.

https://www.thebeaneryandcafe.com/

https://www.facebook.com/TheBeaneryAndCafe/


----------



## Restitution

stgislander said:


> Mexican restaurant - Check
> Pizza joint - Check
> Nail salon - Check
> Hair salon - Check
> Liquor store - Check
> 
> We got all the bases covered.



 You forgot about the Dollar Store. We only have 12 or 13 in the county ya' know!


----------



## stgislander

Restitution said:


> You forgot about the Dollar Store. We only have 12 or 13 in the county ya' know!



All the Dollar Stores I've ever seen were in stand-alone buildings.  No sign of that in this shopping center.  :shrug:


----------



## RoseRed

stgislander said:


> All the Dollar Stores I've ever seen were in stand-alone buildings.  No sign of that in this shopping center.  :shrug:



There is a dollar general in Wildewood.


----------



## Restitution

RoseRed said:


> There is a dollar general in Wildewood.



And there was one in San Soucci. Dollar Tree, Dollar general..... some form or another


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> There is a dollar general in Wildewood.



There is also Dollar Tree in San Souci


----------



## stgislander

Damn... I need to get out of Piney Point.


----------



## glhs837

jazz lady said:


> It is called The Beanery and Cafe. It just opened Monday. The website sucks but you can find them on Facebook. Friends went today and loved it.
> 
> https://www.thebeaneryandcafe.com/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TheBeaneryAndCafe/



Is it still the folks from Anitas rebranding, or did they go out of business?


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> There is also Dollar Tree in San Souci



Yup. I picked up a sammich from Coffee Quarter yesterday.


----------



## jazz lady

glhs837 said:


> Is it still the folks from Anitas rebranding, or did they go out of business?



No clue as I never frequented Anita's. The only person mentioned on their page is 'Chef Dan' and none of the owners. The only reason I noticed it was changed is I stopped by Nicoletti's Saturday for a calzone fix.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> Damn... I need to get out of Piney Point.



I did. Once. The "world out there" is vastly overrated.


----------



## glhs837

Gilligan said:


> I did. Once. The "world out there" is vastly overrated.



No kidding, eh, its got "people" who require "socialization" and "manners", waaayyyyy to much work...


----------



## lovinmaryland

glhs837 said:


> Is it still the folks from Anitas rebranding, or did they go out of business?



No its the owners of Blue Wind Gourmet. Stopped in for lunch today and everything we had was great.


----------



## stgislander

glhs837 said:


> No kidding, eh, its got "people" who require "socialization" and "manners", waaayyyyy to much work...



You know, I've decided I like individuals but I dislike people.


----------



## Gilligan

glhs837 said:


> No kidding, eh, its got "people" who require "socialization" and "manners", waaayyyyy to much work...



I'm far too old to start tryin' to train any of that mess now.


----------



## paxnewbie

jazz lady said:


> It is called The Beanery and Cafe. It just opened Monday. The website sucks but you can find them on Facebook. Friends went today and loved it.
> 
> https://www.thebeaneryandcafe.com/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TheBeaneryAndCafe/



Stopped in there on Monday and it was darn good.  I had coffee, and bought some stuff to bring home, which we all enjoyed.  The lunch menu looked...different, but in a good and creative sort of way.
I'll be going back again soon.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> You know, I've decided I like individuals but I dislike people.



I can see that. Heck..you haven't left your end of the building in months.


----------



## jazz lady

paxnewbie said:


> Stopped in there on Monday and it was darn good.  I had coffee, and bought some stuff to bring home, which we all enjoyed.  The lunch menu looked...different, but in a good and creative sort of way.
> I'll be going back again soon.


My friend posted pics of their menu and their food is right up my alley. I scrolled through their FB page and saw this almond chocolate pretzel and fell in love.  

I asked them if it was regularly on the menu and they said it rotates. They only have a couple left for tomorrow and unfortunately I can't get there during their hours.


----------



## ltown81

stgislander said:


> Mexican restaurant - Check
> Pizza joint - Check
> Nail salon - Check
> Hair salon - Check
> Liquor store - Check
> 
> We got all the bases covered.



The Pizza and Mexican place look decent..



RoseRed said:


> The liquor store was in the previous old building.



Yeah..the one with the mean Asian lazy who stalked you are the store scrowling at you.



lovinmaryland said:


> No its the owners of Blue Wind Gourmet. Stopped in for lunch today and everything we had was great.



Blue Wind is run by the Lenny's people now. So..if it is those people no thank you. I assume that is Chef Dan.


----------



## paxnewbie

I didn't live here when Lenny's was a place, but Blue Wind is really good, so I guess their new place should be, too.  What's your beef with "the Lenny's people"?  Is it personal?  Based on BW and my visit to the Beanery, it can't be the food!


----------



## Bird Dog

paxnewbie said:


> I didn't live here when Lenny's was a place, but Blue Wind is really good, so I guess their new place should be, too.  What's your beef with "the Lenny's people"?  Is it personal?  Based on BW and my visit to the Beanery, it can't be the food!



Replying with quote will help you direct your question to the poster.

...but as far a ltown goes, if it not Mickey D's or some gross chain he doesn't like it


----------



## lovinmaryland

ltown81 said:


> The Pizza and Mexican place look decent..
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah..the one with the mean Asian lazy who stalked you are the store scrowling at you.
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Wind is run by the Lenny's people now. So..if it is those people no thank you. I assume that is Chef Dan.



Hmmmm I don't know for sure??  I dine at Blue Wind often and have dealt w/ the owner on a couple occasions she's been quite nice.  When I went to the Beanery yesterday I recognized her and asked if she owned both or did she sell BW and she said she still owned both :shrug:  no mention of Lenny's though.


----------



## lovinmaryland

paxnewbie said:


> I didn't live here when Lenny's was a place, but Blue Wind is really good, so I guess their new place should be, too.  What's your beef with "the Lenny's people"?  Is it personal?  Based on BW and my visit to the Beanery, it can't be the food!



I agree everything I've had at both places has been great.  I've never been to Lenny's but heard it wasn't good at all.


----------



## Bird Dog

lovinmaryland said:


> Hmmmm I don't know for sure??  I dine at Blue Wind often and have dealt w/ the owner on a couple occasions she's been quite nice.  When I went to the Beanery yesterday I recognized her and asked if she owned both or did she sell BW and she said she still owned both :shrug:  no mention of Lenny's though.



She is  part of the Lenny's "family". Lovely lady, works hard and tries and seems to do her best.

Also serves good food...


----------



## BernieP

lovinmaryland said:


> Hmmmm I don't know for sure??  I dine at Blue Wind often and have dealt w/ the owner on a couple occasions she's been quite nice.  When I went to the Beanery yesterday I recognized her and asked if she owned both or did she sell BW and she said she still owned both :shrug:  no mention of Lenny's though.


It's Dan's daughter, who use to run DB McMillans.   If she was smart, she didn't tamper with the menu too much.


----------



## SMYFFL

http://shashoconsulting.blogspot.com/2017/05/scary-strokes-family-entertainment.html


----------



## MR47930

Whats going in on 235 SB side heading toward base? I was a passenger this morning and wasn't really paying attention and when I looked up i saw all the land being cleared and a big sign but couldn't make out what it was.


----------



## glhs837

MR47930 said:


> Whats going in on 235 SB side heading toward base? I was a passenger this morning and wasn't really paying attention and when I looked up i saw all the land being cleared and a big sign but couldn't make out what it was.





That's the new Nissan dealership. Seems like a pretty small site to me though.


----------



## Wishbone

I hear there's a new Liquor store opening up.


----------



## MR47930

glhs837 said:


> That's the new Nissan dealership. Seems like a pretty small site to me though.



Just what we need!

Yea that does seem like a small space for a dealership.


----------



## 1stGenSMIB

glhs837 said:


> That's the new Nissan dealership. Seems like a pretty small site to me though.



The press release I read (right here on somd.com) said they also have some land on the other side of the trail for expansion...I agree..small site for a car dealership, but this is SoMD, everything is downsized.

http://somd.com/news/headlines/2017/22105.php


----------



## withrespect

I wish we could get a good Italian restaurant.


----------



## Hank

withrespect said:


> I wish we could get a good Italian restaurant.



mangia mangia


----------



## Wishbone

withrespect said:


> I wish we could get a good Italian restaurant.



Did they close Olive Garden?


----------



## Hank

Wishbone said:


> Did they close Olive Garden?



She said a good Italian Restaurant.


----------



## withrespect

Wishbone said:


> Did they close Olive Garden?


----------



## Wishbone

withrespect said:


>



Geez.... They even have free breadstix and salad.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

withrespect said:


> I wish we could get a good Italian restaurant.



I've been saying that for years.  Its so hard to find a decent authentic italian restaurant...unless  you go to Little Italy in B'more.


----------



## BernieP

Hank said:


> She said a good Italian Restaurant.





beat me to it

Problem is, people think Olive Garden is a good Italian restaurant.  Just like Salsas is a good Mexican restaurant.   They don't have a clue because it's all they have ever know.


----------



## frequentflier

A recent business trip took me to Wilkes-Barre/ Poconos in PA. I spent an extra night and went driving around looking for a good locally owned place to have dinner. Pulled a u turn after passing an Italian restaurant whose parking lot was packed at 5PM (on a week night) and quickly saw why!
OMG! Pazos food was unbelievable and their staff professional, polite and awesome! I love hot Italian sausage and was told they buy it from a local butcher. It was THEE BEST I have ever had and I wish I could have brought some home. They also buy local fruits and veggies in season. 
If you ever find yourself in that area, check them out. I will go to the buying show I attended again...just to go back there!


----------



## BernieP

We should make this thread bi-directional, those coming and those going.
This goes along with the request for an authentic Italian restaurant.
I noticed recently that La Rive Breton had shut down.   Didn't even make it a year.


----------



## SamSpade

frequentflier said:


> A recent business trip took me to Wilkes-Barre/ Poconos in PA. I spent an extra night and went driving around looking for a good locally owned place to have dinner. Pulled a u turn after passing an Italian restaurant whose parking lot was packed at 5PM (on a week night) and quickly saw why!
> OMG! Pazos food was unbelievable and their staff professional, polite and awesome! I love hot Italian sausage and was told they buy it from a local butcher. It was THEE BEST I have ever had and I wish I could have brought some home. They also buy local fruits and veggies in season.
> If you ever find yourself in that area, check them out. I will go to the buying show I attended again...just to go back there!



I used to live about a mile from that place. I forget what it was called when I lived there. The only thing I remember was, there was a Mafia-style hit that took place there one night - and a neighbor friend of ours moved away with his family right after.

EDIT: Checked the location again - the place I'm talking about is about 100 yards further south, near the seminary.
Still, living in that area, it's almost half Italian. Hard NOT to find a decent Italian restaurant.


----------



## LtownTaxpayer

I saw a blurb on Faceback that PetSmart is coming to St. Mary's. Is there any more information on this? Where will it be located? Will it have a Banfield vet hospital? I checked the PetSmart webpage, but there isn't a coming soon section.

Thanks!


----------



## frequentflier

LtownTaxpayer said:


> I saw a blurb on Faceback that PetSmart is coming to St. Mary's. Is there any more information on this? Where will it be located? Will it have a Banfield vet hospital? I checked the PetSmart webpage, but there isn't a coming soon section.
> 
> Thanks!



I recall hearing about it earlier in the year. It was supposed to go beside Hobby Lobby. Haven't heard anything since. :shrug:


----------



## FettZilla

Yes! We can use a Mama Lucia Italian restaurant down here in St. Mary's County. I go up to the Prince Frederick one in Calvert County sometimes. Excellent food.


----------



## spr1975wshs

LtownTaxpayer said:


> I saw a blurb on Faceback that PetSmart is coming to St. Mary's. Is there any more information on this? Where will it be located? Will it have a Banfield vet hospital? I checked the PetSmart webpage, but there isn't a coming soon section.
> 
> Thanks!



Have seen some very mixed ,weighted towards dissatisfaction, reviews about Banfield on the animal rescue pages I follow.


----------



## RoseRed

LtownTaxpayer said:


> I saw a blurb on Faceback that PetSmart is coming to St. Mary's. Is there any more information on this? Where will it be located? Will it have a Banfield vet hospital? I checked the PetSmart webpage, but there isn't a coming soon section.
> 
> Thanks!



http://www.thebaynet.com/articles/0817/petsmart-coming-to-california.html


----------



## spr1975wshs

RoseRed said:


> http://www.thebaynet.com/articles/0817/petsmart-coming-to-california.html



I like that someone worked in a comment about Southern Maryland lousy driving.


----------



## wubbles

Is it known when Harris Teeter is supposed to open?


----------



## spinner

https://smd.craigslist.org/bfs/6282365559.html   for anyone with some extra cash laying around....


----------



## stgislander

spinner said:


> https://smd.craigslist.org/bfs/6282365559.html   for anyone with some extra cash laying around....



Another Asian or Mexican restaurant maybe?


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> Another Asian or Mexican restaurant maybe?



oh boy .yeah that'll bring 'em in.


----------



## Restitution

So wish someone would open a Coney Island down here!!!

Would be perfect for lunchtime base business. From order to food on table in 10 min or less!


----------



## GWguy

Restitution said:


> So wish someone would open a Coney Island down here!!!
> 
> Would be perfect for lunchtime base business. From order to food on table in 10 min or less!



I've had real Coney Island dogs and knish from the real Coney Island when I was a kid.  Spent years looking for a knish that comes close.  No luck.


----------



## ferdberfel

I see the Caribbean Jerk/A&W on GMR is no longer for lease. Saw a cleaning truck outside today. Wonder what will be going in there?


----------



## glhs837

Restitution said:


> So wish someone would open a Coney Island down here!!!
> 
> Would be perfect for lunchtime base business. From order to food on table in 10 min or less!



Yep, gourmet dogs, nobody has tried that....... oh wait......


----------



## officeguy

stgislander said:


> Another Asian or Mexican restaurant maybe?



Wow, open since the fall of 2016, what an established business !

Not sure what they are selling. A bunch of depreciated restaurant equipment it seems.


----------



## Im_Me

Does anyone know what's going in to the new lot on Rt 4 in Prince Fred where they tore down the old white house (just south of the oil change place)?  They sure are doing a lot of site prep!


----------



## SouthernMdRan

A Chick-fil-A is supposed to go there.


----------



## Restitution

glhs837 said:


> Yep, gourmet dogs, nobody has tried that....... oh wait......



Well, no one has tried a hot dog meal for less than $13-$15 if that is what you mean.

2 coney dogs with chili, mustard, onions..... some chili fries (or plain) and a drink for $7-8. All served in about 5-10 minutes after order!


----------



## Wishbone

Never thought I'd put these words together but considering the nature of the beast.... WTF is a "gourmet hot dog"


----------



## BernieP

Wishbone said:


> Never thought I'd put these words together but considering the nature of the beast.... WTF is a "gourmet hot dog"



take your Ball Park Wiener and then cover it in some stuff, and give it a name, "Mad Mexi Dog"


----------



## smdavis65

Restitution said:


> Well, no one has tried a hot dog meal for less than $13-$15 if that is what you mean.
> 
> 2 coney dogs with chili, mustard, onions..... some chili fries (or plain) and a drink for $7-8. All served in about 5-10 minutes after order!



I think you just described Sonic Drive-in. 
Also, Smokey Joe's used to have a two chili dog meal. I'm not sure if they still do. I haven't been there in a while.


----------



## glhs837

Wishbone said:


> Never thought I'd put these words together but considering the nature of the beast.... WTF is a "gourmet hot dog"




You could ask them, but they are going out of business.


----------



## spr1975wshs

glhs837 said:


> You could ask them, but they are going out of business.



Bay Dawgz last day was 10 September according to the memorial page on Facebook.


----------



## Hank

glhs837 said:


> You could ask them, but they are going out of business.



Geez. Did that place even make it a full year?


----------



## spr1975wshs

Hank said:


> Geez. Did that place even make it a full year?



I don't think so.


----------



## Restitution

Hank said:


> Geez. Did that place even make it a full year?



Although I think it is sad that a homegrown local business didn't survive is terrible, I knew from the start that they were doomed.

Taking a family of 4 for a hot dog based meal and spending $35-$50 is crazy! As soon as I saw their menu with prices I knew they would be gone soon.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Restitution said:


> Although I think it is sad that a homegrown local business didn't survive is terrible, I knew from the start that they were doomed.
> 
> Taking a family of 4 for a hot dog based meal and spending $35-$50 is crazy! As soon as I saw their menu with prices I knew they would be gone soon.


I never even went to try them because a girlfriend of mine went w/ her SO and just for the 2 of them it was $40.  $40 for HOT DOGS people what in the actual f ck?!?!?


----------



## Clem72

Was that hot dog place started by the same guy who does a new "upscale" restaurant every other year? I swear either we have retarded banks that will lend money to anyone (ohh, only 6 failed restaurants in this area before. Sure, we will give you another loan), or he his laundering money.


----------



## glhs837

lovinmaryland said:


> I never even went to try them because a girlfriend of mine went w/ her SO and just for the 2 of them it was $40.  $40 for HOT DOGS people what in the actual f ck?!?!?





$40? Had to work to get two people up to $40, I think. Granted, even $25 for two is hard to swallow, even if the dogs are tasty, I thought the prices were high, but $40 for two people would not have been normal. 



Clem72 said:


> Was that hot dog place started by the same guy who does a new "upscale" restaurant every other year? I swear either we have retarded banks that will lend money to anyone (ohh, only 6 failed restaurants in this area before. Sure, we will give you another loan), or he his laundering money.




Nope, this guy, this was the only place he's ever opened. And I'm guessing the only one he ever will.


----------



## Clem72

glhs837 said:


> $40? Had to work to get two people up to $40, I think. Granted, even $25 for two is hard to swallow, even if the dogs are tasty, I thought the prices were high, but $40 for two people would not have been normal.



Been too spoiled by Costco polish dogs for $1.50 (with a Coke).  Can't imagine paying 20x as much no matter how fancy the table napkin is.


----------



## lovinmaryland

glhs837 said:


> $40? Had to work to get two people up to $40, I think. Granted, even $25 for two is hard to swallow, even if the dogs are tasty, I thought the prices were high, but $40 for two people would not have been normal.


She said they each got a specialty dog (if I know her she got either a Chicago style or fully loaded chili dog) and shared the crab dog, they each also got fries and a drink, I'm pretty sure she said they shared a dessert but too and it was $40. :shrug:  She did say that all of the dogs were really good, but she just couldn't see spending that much.


Clem72 said:


> Been too spoiled by Costco polish dogs for $1.50 (with a Coke).  Can't imagine paying 20x as much no matter how fancy the table napkin is.


OMG I know!!  They are the best and at that price!  They sell them in the big size and smaller size too in the refridgerated section.


----------



## jazz lady

getbent said:


> Anyone hear or see anything about us getting a Home Goods in San Souci?



Yes and they are opening September 24th.


----------



## glhs837

lovinmaryland said:


> She said they each got a specialty dog (if I know her she got either a Chicago style or fully loaded chili dog) and shared the crab dog, they each also got fries and a drink, I'm pretty sure she said they shared a dessert but too and it was $40. :shrug:  She did say that all of the dogs were really good, but she just couldn't see spending that much.
> 
> .





Yeah, adding that third $10 crab dog would be enough to send you to $40. Wife and I ended up the $25-$30 range when we went


----------



## ltown81

The other thing is, they stopped opening for dinner on weeknights. I went there early in the summer for dinner and they were closed. You can't charge dinner prices for lunch food and only be open for lunch. Their food was good however. Kinda sad. Maybe better off as a food truck.



Restitution said:


> Although I think it is sad that a homegrown local business didn't survive is terrible, I knew from the start that they were doomed.
> 
> Taking a family of 4 for a hot dog based meal and spending $35-$50 is crazy! As soon as I saw their menu with prices I knew they would be gone soon.


----------



## BernieP

ltown81 said:


> Maybe better off as a food truck.



They could clean up if they did that and covered CWS Friday on base.  The choices are few and far between on CWS Friday.


----------



## wubbles

Bummer about Bay Dawgz.  I ended up settling on getting their footlong with bacon/nacho cheese/onions each time I went after the first time I tried that combo.  So, so good!  Definitely expensive though.

Anyone know when the shops and the Harris Teeter in that new shopping center open up?


----------



## PeoplesElbow

A hot dog place can do OK,  not sure about around here.  

This place is popular as hell and has been around since the mid 80's.  It is also pretty cheap, same price as going to McDonalds or BK, they even have 12 chili dogs for $12.


----------



## glhs837

PeoplesElbow said:


> A hot dog place can do OK,  not sure about around here.
> 
> This place is popular as hell and has been around since the mid 80's.  It is also pretty cheap, same price as going to McDonalds or BK, they even have 12 chili dogs for $12.




But those guys have a pretty varied menu, which BD did not. 


http://www.tandlhotdogs.com/menu/

Getting three people that all just want dogs, not easy.


----------



## lovinmaryland

wubbles said:


> Bummer about Bay Dawgz.  I ended up settling on getting their footlong with bacon/nacho cheese/onions each time I went after the first time I tried that combo.  So, so good!  Definitely expensive though.
> 
> Anyone know when the shops and the Harris Teeter in that new shopping center open up?


I heard they are hoping to open some time in December.

The lot/area looks really huge and kinda open in the front.  Does anyone know if they plan on putting a restaurant or something in the front?  


PeoplesElbow said:


> A hot dog place can do OK,  not sure about around here.
> 
> This place is popular as hell and has been around since the mid 80's.  It is also pretty cheap, same price as going to McDonalds or BK, they even have 12 chili dogs for $12.


We used to have these in San Diego and they were great.  Super cheap but really tasty.  http://www.wienerschnitzel.com/food/hot-dogs/


----------



## spr1975wshs

They may even had done better if they had gone with a https://nathansfamous.com/ franchise.


----------



## glhs837

spr1975wshs said:


> They may even had done better if they had gone with a https://nathansfamous.com/ franchise.



I think there's a hot dog cart that owns Nathans locally, but I could be wrong on that.


----------



## black dog

spr1975wshs said:


> They may even had done better if they had gone with a https://nathansfamous.com/ franchise.



   That or a Pollack Johnny's.


----------



## So_what

Who says a Hot Dog place can't survive? http://www.hollyeats.com/AnnsDariCreme.htm


----------



## glhs837

So_what said:


> Who says a Hot Dog place can't survive? http://www.hollyeats.com/AnnsDariCreme.htm



So, you missed the "Here" part of Hot dog place, and "need a larger menu" piece also?  Sure, a hot dog place that offers things besides hot dogs like cheesesteaks and burgers and ice cream can make it, especially if it's located in a pretty populated area.... and has prices that people expect to pay for hot dogs...... 




https://www.google.com/maps/place/A...af632006eeed9579!8m2!3d39.138168!4d-76.601287


----------



## GURPS

So_what said:


> Who says a Hot Dog place can't survive? http://www.hollyeats.com/AnnsDariCreme.htm





looks nice




glhs837 said:


> So, you missed the "Here" part of Hot dog place, and "need a larger menu" piece also?
> .... and has prices that people expect to pay for hot dogs......




Road Trip .....


----------



## stgislander

I just don't see SoMD having the blue collar tradition that makes a hot dog restaurant a "thing".  Two examples from dyed in the wool blue collar towns... the first I grew up with, and the second I discovered after I got married.

http://retroroadmap.com/spot/curtis-coney-island-famous-weiners-since-1918-cumberland-md/

http://www.seriouseats.com/2012/11/yanns-hot-dogs-fairmont-west-virgnia.html


----------



## spr1975wshs

^Good point about the cultural tradition.
Back in western Mass when I was growing up folks would travel from 20 - 30 miles around to the old Mile High hot dog stand.

In my hometown is http://whitehut.com/
They have a simple burger and hot dog menu, been in business since 1939.
I go there when we visit back home.


----------



## FireBrand

spr1975wshs said:


> ^Good point about the cultural tradition.
> Back in western Mass when I was growing up folks would travel from 20 - 30 miles around to the old Mile High hot dog stand.
> 
> In my hometown is http://whitehut.com/
> They have a simple burger and hot dog menu, been in business since 1939.
> I go there when we visit back home.



I skied once at Wachusset in the mid 1980's, damn it was cold that day !!!


----------



## terbear1225

glhs837 said:


> So, you missed the "Here" part of Hot dog place, and "need a larger menu" piece also?  Sure, a hot dog place that offers things besides hot dogs like cheesesteaks and burgers and ice cream can make it, especially if it's located in a pretty populated area.... and has prices that people expect to pay for hot dogs......
> 
> View attachment 120040
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/A...af632006eeed9579!8m2!3d39.138168!4d-76.601287



This place is right near where I grew up.  Right outside the mall parking lot.  It was ALWAYS busy!  I personally didn't care for their dogs but knew a lot of people that loved them


----------



## Gilligan

The only "hot dog" joint I ever regularly frequented was a place called Pollock Johnny's. We'd always hit them up for dogs around 2-3 am, after everywhere else we'd been in the surrounding block had closed.  ;-p   Late 70s..early 80s.


----------



## GWguy

I can't say I've ever bought a hot dog while out.  Maybe once at a ball game 'cause it's the thing to do.  If I want a dog, I make my own.


----------



## Clem72

GWguy said:


> I can't say I've ever bought a hot dog while out.  Maybe once at a ball game 'cause it's the thing to do.  If I want a dog, I make my own.



Do you use a natural sheep casing or those processed collagen casings?


----------



## Merlin99

Gilligan said:


> The only "hot dog" joint I ever regularly frequented was a place called Pollock Johnny's. We'd always hit them up for dogs around 2-3 am, after everywhere else we'd been in the surrounding block had closed.  ;-p   Late 70s..early 80s.



Michigan's got an obsession with hot dogs. They make what's called a coney dog, a hot dog with "coney sauce", a mixture of ground beef hearts and spices. It's better than it sounds, but it will give the uninitiated terrible heartburn. The oldest stand is over a hundred years old but in the lower half of the state every town has at least a few stands. 



https://detroit.eater.com/2017/5/18/15657492/american-coney-island-restaurant-history-detroit


----------



## spr1975wshs

FireBrand said:


> I skied once at Wachusset in the mid 1980's, damn it was cold that day !!!



Back in February of 1982, our Explorer Post (for which I was one of the adult leaders) went on our winter survival campout on a piece of property (2400 acres) the Council owned on the middle branch of the Westfield River in the foothills of the Berkshires.

When we got home, found out the wind chill had been -70F Saturday night.  Our kids did great, had built good, tight shelters.


----------



## glhs837

spr1975wshs said:


> Back in February of 1982, our Explorer Post (for which I was one of the adult leaders) went on out winter survival campout on a piece of property (2400 acres) the Council owned on the middle branch of the Westfield River in the foothills of the Berkshires.
> 
> When we got home, found out the wind chill had been -70F Saturday night.  Our kids did great, had built good, tight shelters.



Experienced -85 wind chill the weekend I graduated Navy boot camp December of 1983, was crazy. Luckily it was just out to the car from the barracks, the car to the hotel and we stayed there all weekend.


----------



## glhs837

spr1975wshs said:


> Back in February of 1982, our Explorer Post (for which I was one of the adult leaders) went on out winter survival campout on a piece of property (2400 acres) the Council owned on the middle branch of the Westfield River in the foothills of the Berkshires.
> 
> When we got home, found out the wind chill had been -70F Saturday night.  Our kids did great, had built good, tight shelters.



Experienced -85 wind chill the weekend I graduated Navy boot camp December of 1983, was crazy. Luckily it was just out to the car from the barracks, the car to the hotel and we stayed there all weekend.


----------



## spr1975wshs

glhs837 said:


> Experienced -85 wind chill the weekend I graduated Navy boot camp December of 1983, was crazy. Luckily it was just out to the car from the barracks, the car to the hotel and we stayed there all weekend.



Great Mistakes?

Anita and I moved here from Rockford, IL, spent 16 1/2 years there.  I think the coldest I remember was in the 60's below with the wind chill.
However, when it's that cold, a few degrees either way makes no difference.


----------



## GWguy

Ok... I'm impressed.  And here I thought my camp out in VT with -15* temps was macho.


----------



## DoWhat

Can we now get the thread back on new businesses coming to southern Maryland?


----------



## Gilligan

DoWhat said:


> Can we now get the thread back on new businesses coming to southern Maryland?



Ahma open a new hot dog stand in Piney Point that is only open for two hours after 2 am and only when its less than 15 degrees Fahrenheit outside.

Happy now?  ;-p


----------



## RoseRed

Gilligan said:


> Ahma open a new hot dog stand in Piney Point that is only open for two hours after 2 am and only when its less than 15 degrees Fahrenheit outside.
> 
> Happy now?  ;-p


----------



## spr1975wshs

DoWhat said:


> Can we now get the thread back on new businesses coming to southern Maryland?



eventually


----------



## DoWhat

Gilligan said:


> Ahma open a new hot dog stand in Piney Point that is only open for two hours after 2 am and only when its less than 15 degrees Fahrenheit outside.
> 
> Happy now?  ;-p



I will try and visit your new establishment on the day it is less than 15 degrees Fahrenheit outside after 2am.
Hopefully you get good reviews.
Good luck.


----------



## MADPEBS1

glhs837 said:


> Experienced -85 wind chill the weekend I graduated Navy boot camp December of 1983, was crazy. Luckily it was just out to the car from the barracks, the car to the hotel and we stayed there all weekend.



that brought back memories, Graduated in Feb 1977. Same deal always -7x wind chill and we would just run out for chow and run back to barracks;-))


----------



## BernieP

DoWhat said:


> Can we now get the thread back on new businesses coming to southern Maryland?



LMAO   I opened this thread with the intent of saying, "Why are we talking about all the businesses leaving instead of what's coming?"

Maybe because the environment isn't conducive to starting a business in Calvert and St. Mary's.


----------



## frequentflier

BernieP said:


> LMAO   I opened this thread with the intent of saying, "Why are we talking about all the businesses leaving instead of what's coming?"
> 
> Maybe because the environment isn't conducive to starting a business in Calvert and St. Mary's.



Take it from this small business owner, before long, there won't be many small businesses around. Chewy, Amazon, Jet, Bark Box etc are killing me....


----------



## Gilligan

frequentflier said:


> Take it from this small business owner, before long, there won't be many small businesses around. Chewy, Amazon, Jet, Bark Box etc are killing me....



We got yr back MB..we almost never order from any of those places. But I know what you are saying..it's just too easy to order on line for everything.


----------



## CRHS89

I read both St. Mary's Landing and Horne's are closing. SML is closing in October and will have a chain restaurant there by fall 2018.


----------



## Weems

CRHS89 said:


> I read both St. Mary's Landing and Horne's are closing. SML is closing in October and will have a chain restaurant there by fall 2018.



Good riddance. The place was terrible after Paul gave it up. It's 20+ years overdue.


----------



## Hank

CRHS89 said:


> St. Mary's Landing .



Probably one of the worst meals I have ever had!


----------



## CRHS89

Scratch that. Apparently both were hoaxes and neither are closing. Sorry about that.


----------



## Hank

CRHS89 said:


> Scratch that. Apparently both were hoaxes and neither are closing. Sorry about that.


----------



## black dog

frequentflier said:


> Take it from this small business owner, before long, there won't be many small businesses around. Chewy, Amazon, Jet, Bark Box etc are killing me....



 I'm glad I didn't chose that retail business thing, manufacturing is so much easier than dealing with retail customers everyday.. 
 I am lucky that we have a awesome independent hardware store in out small town. 
 I buy or order all of my nuts and bolts and other sundries from her.


----------



## frequentflier

black dog said:


> I'm glad I didn't chose that retail business thing, manufacturing is so much easier than dealing with retail customers everyday..
> I am lucky that we have a awesome independent hardware store in out small town.
> * I buy or order all of my nuts and bolts and other sundries from her.*




Glad to hear it. Funny thing is, people expect my prices to be higher than the big box stores and internet and most of the time, I am lower plus have manufacturer coupons when I can get them and frequent buyer programs (buy 10, get one free). In addition, we have our own in house rewards program. 
I get the *convenience* of internet shopping and love when the occasional person comes in to tell me their order didn't come and I need ______. 'Wow, you don't have it anymore...and I need it!'


----------



## belvak

CRHS89 said:


> I read both St. Mary's Landing and Horne's are closing. SML is closing in October and will have a chain restaurant there by fall 2018.



I saw the one about St. Mary's Landing this morning on Facebook. How did you discover they were both hoaxes?


----------



## lovinmaryland

CRHS89 said:


> Scratch that. Apparently both were hoaxes and neither are closing. Sorry about that.



Hornes is good so I'm thankful that was a hoax...but SML omg that place is terrible!  I can't believe there were so many people on FB who were  that it was closing.  I used to work in Mechanicsville for 8 years.  I ate at SML 1 time.  That's it.  That's all I needed was that one terrible experience to know I'd never go back.


----------



## kalmd

belvak said:


> I saw the one about St. Mary's Landing this morning on Facebook. How did you discover they were both hoaxes?



Billy Hill posted on his facebook that the St Mary's Landing closure isn't true.


----------



## Hank

kalmd said:


> Billy Hill posted on his facebook that the St Mary's Landing closure isn't true.



Everyone got excited though....


----------



## BernieP

lovinmaryland said:


> Hornes is good so I'm thankful that was a hoax...but SML omg that place is terrible!  I can't believe there were so many people on FB who were  that it was closing.  I used to work in Mechanicsville for 8 years.  I ate at SML 1 time.  That's it.  That's all I needed was that one terrible experience to know I'd never go back.



Where is Horne's.   The only Horne's I know of is on the intersection of RTs. 301 & 17 in Va.


----------



## seven

BernieP said:


> Where is Horne's.   The only Horne's I know of is on the intersection of RTs. 301 & 17 in Va.



That's it


----------



## Gilligan

BernieP said:


> Where is Horne's.   The only Horne's I know of is on the intersection of RTs. 301 & 17 in Va.



That's the one the hoax article referred to..picture of the place and all.  I'm there quite often, since it's on the way to either Norfolk/Little Creek or southern VA where our other property and family are.  Frankly, have not eaten "sit down" there for a long time but still stop and get gas and a snack.


----------



## BernieP

Gilligan said:


> That's the one the hoax article referred to..picture of the place and all.  I'm there quite often, since it's on the way to either Norfolk/Little Creek or southern VA where our other property and family are.  Frankly, have not eaten "sit down" there for a long time but still stop and get gas and a snack.



Somebody has a problem with geography, how the hell do you talk about a joint in Virginia in a thread about Southern Maryland?

Bad enough we have trouble defining what the boundaries are on the Maryland side, we then include Virginia.


----------



## Gilligan

BernieP said:


> Somebody has a problem with geography, how the hell do you talk about a joint in Virginia in a thread about Southern Maryland?
> 
> Bad enough we have trouble defining what the boundaries are on the Maryland side, we then include Virginia.



LOL..it came up in combination with the report of the demise of Saint Mary's Landing.....


----------



## BernieP

Gilligan said:


> LOL..it came up in combination with the report of the demise of Saint Mary's Landing.....


How do you compare the two?  One is a truck stop, the other a please stop.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Gilligan said:


> That's the one the hoax article referred to..picture of the place and all.  I'm there quite often, since it's on the way to either Norfolk/Little Creek or southern VA where our other property and family are.  Frankly, have not eaten "sit down" there for a long time but still stop and get gas and a snack.



They've got a really good greasy burger!  Good ice cream too!


----------



## Gilligan

lovinmaryland said:


> They've got a really good greasy burger!  Good ice cream too!



The ice cream is why we stop.. ;-)

It was a lot more fun when my kids were little; they loved the place.


----------



## Gilligan

BernieP said:


> How do you compare the two?  One is a truck stop, the other a please stop.



Beats me...I never tried to compare them.


----------



## GWguy

BernieP said:


> How do you compare the two?  One is a truck stop, the other a please stop.



I've never considered Hornes to be a truck stop.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Psst'''  The new McKays in Charlotte Hall is in the works again,  with completion date of 18 months.  Works is already starting on the Charlotte Hall Rd. side, (with entrances and looks like curbing going in).  I have seen Tommy McKay 2 times in the last month walking the lot and talking with workers.


----------



## Urbanite

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Psst'''  The new McKays in Charlotte Hall is in the works again,  with completion date of 18 months.  Works is already starting on the Charlotte Hall Rd. side, (with entrances and looks like curbing going in).  I have seen Tommy McKay 2 times in the last month walking the lot and talking with workers.



Thanks for update any rumors as to what else will going in there ?


----------



## wddolson

Planet Fitness is opening a location in the space where World Gym was in the Wildwoode shopping center.


----------



## catlingirl

Is there still going to be a Dunkin Donuts in PF? I haven't heard anything else about it. Thanks


----------



## TimTheToolMan

Just saw a new place in the former Zee Best in Laurel Grove.  It's now Families R Us Soul Food Cafe


----------



## Bird Dog

TimTheToolMan said:


> Just saw a new place in the former Zee Best in Laurel Grove.  It's now Families R Us Soul Food Cafe



Is "Soul" food still a thing.....?
I thought went out in the 70's


----------



## TimTheToolMan

Bird Dog said:


> Is "Soul" food still a thing.....?
> I thought went out in the 70's



Everything old is new again


----------



## stgislander

TimTheToolMan said:


> Just saw a new place in the former Zee Best in Laurel Grove.  It's now Families R Us Soul Food Cafe



Talk about a cursed location.  Nothing seems to stay in there very long.


----------



## spr1975wshs

Talked with a fellow from Hobart Equipment who came to Lowe's to get some small parts he needed for the equipment he's installing at the new Harris Teeter.
If I understood him correctly, they should be open within a month or so after New Year's.


----------



## BernieP

spr1975wshs said:


> Talked with a fellow from Hobart Equipment who came to Lowe's to get some small parts he needed for the equipment he's installing at the new Harris Teeter.
> If I understood him correctly, they should be open within a month or so after New Year's.



I would say some of that could depend on the weather as there seems to be a lot of asphalt that needs to be laid on the parking lot and roads.


----------



## stgislander

Yesterday, I saw a couple guys moving stuff into the old Pepperoni's at the Callaway Shopping Center.  As I glanced over my shoulder into the side door, it appeared that the front windows were papered over.

Has anyone heard what could be moving in there?


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> Has anyone heard what could be moving in there?



Some Thai gals are starting a massage parlor.


----------



## GWguy

stgislander said:


> Yesterday, *I saw a couple guys moving stuff* into the old Pepperoni's at the Callaway Shopping Center.  As I glanced over my shoulder into the side door, it appeared that the front windows were papered over.
> 
> Has anyone heard what could be moving in there?


Stuff.  duh.


----------



## stgislander

GWguy said:


> Stuff.  duh.


----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


> Stuff.  duh.


----------



## glhs837

Gilligan said:


> Some Thai gals are starting a massage parlor.





I think the proper term for above is transferrence....... where you want reality to reflect your wishes.........


----------



## Gilligan

glhs837 said:


> I think the proper term for above is transferrence....... where you want reality to reflect your wishes.........



Phllipino gals, then?....Russian?....


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> Phllipino gals, then?....Russian?....



Russian... hmmmm.  I can hear it now.  "Hey honey... my shoulder's acting up again.  I'm going up to Callaway to get an massage."


----------



## glhs837

stgislander said:


> Russian... hmmmm.  I can hear it now.  "Hey honey... my shoulder's acting up again.  I'm going up to Callaway to get an massage."



Russian for sure, they will have that upper body strength  to work the major muscle groups.


----------



## DoWhat

stgislander said:


> Yesterday, I saw a couple guys moving stuff into the old Pepperoni's at the Callaway Shopping Center.  As I glanced over my shoulder into the side door, it appeared that the front windows were papered over.
> 
> Has anyone heard what could be moving in there?



Bill from the liquor store told me that it is going to be a taco place.


----------



## stgislander

DoWhat said:


> Bill from the liquor store told me that it is going to be a taco place.



   Greaaaaat.  Just what we need.


----------



## Clem72

stgislander said:


> Greaaaaat.  Just what we need.



You're right. I was just saying we have too many dang taco shops in Callaway.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> Russian... hmmmm.  I can hear it now.  "Hey honey... my shoulder's acting up again.  I'm going up to Callaway to get an massage."



Be the last time I see ya...


----------



## Gilligan

Clem72 said:


> You're right. I was just saying we have too many dang taco shops in Callaway.





...and I still like my idear better.


----------



## glhs837

Gilligan said:


> ...and I still like my idear better.



Taco shop with massages while you wait?


----------



## Gilligan

glhs837 said:


> Taco shop with massages while you wait?



Hey now...!  That's the kind of outside-the-box thinking this county retail market needs a lot more of!


----------



## awpitt

Does anyone know what's going on with the place on Great Mills Rd, across from McDonalds? It used to be A&W / Long John Silvers. Then it was the Jamaican place.  Now it's been repainted (all red) and looks like some work is going on inside.


----------



## Gilligan

awpitt said:


> Does anyone know what's going on with the place on Great Mills Rd, across from McDonalds? It used to be A&W / Long John Silvers. Then it was the Jamaican place.  Now it's been repainted (all red) and looks like some work is going on inside.



That location has been the kiss of death for everything that's been there so far. Like the old Perkins location at Wildwood..


----------



## RoseRed

Gilligan said:


> That location has been the kiss of death for everything that's been there so far. Like the old Perkins location at Wildwood..



Which is now an eye care place.  No more restaurants there!


----------



## stgislander

awpitt said:


> Does anyone know what's going on with the place on Great Mills Rd, across from McDonalds? It used to be A&W / Long John Silvers. Then it was the Jamaican place.  Now it's been repainted (all red) and looks like some work is going on inside.



The wife and I enjoyed LJS.


----------



## Clem72

stgislander said:


> The wife and I enjoyed LJS.



I heard it's going to be a taco shop.


----------



## stgislander

Clem72 said:


> I heard it's going to be a taco shop.



You appear to like tacos... alot.


----------



## glhs837

awpitt said:


> Does anyone know what's going on with the place on Great Mills Rd, across from McDonalds? It used to be A&W / Long John Silvers. Then it was the Jamaican place.  Now it's been repainted (all red) and looks like some work is going on inside.





Gilligan said:


> That location has been the kiss of death for everything that's been there so far. Like the old Perkins location at Wildwood..



I'm kinda hoping thats Popeyes Red going on the walls.  Would be nice to have one with a drive through away from the Parking Lot of Doom.  

Well, it was what, two things? LSJ and the Jerk joint? Not a long track record. The porblem with the LJS/A&W deal was that they did neither well. It was a crappy A7W, and a crappy LJS. Of course, LJS is to seafood what Corona is to beer, so.........


----------



## Gilligan

glhs837 said:


> , LJS is to seafood what Corona is to beer, so.........



oh...oh you went there. You d'int have to go there but you did anyway...


----------



## Bonehead

God that new Rio Mexican joint was horrible....like a real crappy Chipotle.


----------



## Gilligan

Bonehead said:


> God that new Rio Mexican joint was horrible....like a real crappy Chipotle.



Where/which one is that?


----------



## glhs837

Gilligan said:


> oh...oh you went there. You d'int have to go there but you did anyway...



Well, I coulda used Bud Light, but there is some vague resemblance to seafood at LJS so..............


----------



## Gilligan

glhs837 said:


> Well, I coulda used Bud Light, but there is some vague resemblance to seafood at LJS so..............



You just don't understand Spanish..that's what it is..I'm sure of it. "La Cerveza Mas Fina"....what don't you understand?? Maybe I could help translate....  ;-p


----------



## glhs837

Gilligan said:


> You just don't understand Spanish..that's what it is..I'm sure of it. "La Cerveza Mas Fina"....what don't you understand?? Maybe I could help translate....  ;-p









The lies, they are everywhere


----------



## Gilligan

glhs837 said:


> View attachment 121711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lies, they are everywhere


 even that pic gives me a splitting headache


----------



## Bonehead

Gilligan said:


> Where/which one is that?



It's in with the Harris Teeter grocery store...


----------



## Gilligan

Bonehead said:


> It's in with the Harris Teeter grocery store...



Gotcha.


----------



## FettZilla

Anyone know what's being built across from Bruster's?


----------



## jazz lady

FettZilla said:


> Anyone know what's being built across from Bruster's?



Dollar General. They are moving the one in Wildewood there and an Ulta Cosmetics is replacing it.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> Dollar General. They are moving the one in Wildewood there and an Ulta Cosmetics is replacing it.



Ulta?  Really?  There's a Sephora in JCP.  Competition, I guess.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> Ulta?  Really?  There's a Sephora in JCP.  Competition, I guess.



That's what the cashier at the store told me and seemed to know what she was talking about. :shrug:


----------



## BernieP

Gilligan said:


> You just don't understand Spanish..that's what it is..I'm sure of it. "La Cerveza Mas Fina"....what don't you understand?? Maybe I could help translate....  ;-p



Do you know what Mexicans call Corona?



















Do you know the Spanish word for piss?


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> That's what the cashier at the store told me and seemed to know what she was talking about. :shrug:



I don't doubt you one bit, I'm just surprised.


----------



## glhs837

BernieP said:


> Do you know what Mexicans call Corona?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the Spanish word for piss?





Probaby simnilar to what the Aussies call Fosters......


----------



## stgislander

glhs837 said:


> Probaby simnilar to what the Aussies call Fosters......



Real Aussies drink Toohey's


----------



## SamSpade

RoseRed said:


> I don't doubt you one bit, I'm just surprised.



I swear, they're going to have a helluva time with all that dirt and making a usable parking lot.

Still - it's much closer to home for me. It would be great as a convenience store for us.


----------



## RoseRed

SamSpade said:


> I swear, they're going to have a helluva time with all that dirt and making a usable parking lot.
> 
> Still - it's much closer to home for me. It would be great as a convenience store for us.



You'll be shopping at Ulta?  






I know what you meant.  

The new Dollar General location is going to work out very well for me, too.


----------



## Clem72

glhs837 said:


> Probaby simnilar to what the Aussies call Fosters......



Except not.  Fosters is pretty much made for export and the Aussies make fun of it.  Corona is the number 1 seller in Mexico, and is consistantly in the top 5 worldwide.  It would be closer to saying it's like Bud. Except it sells better than Bud (both domestically and abroad).

Whether or not it's piss, that's a different discussion. I happen to like it.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> I don't doubt you one bit, I'm just surprised.



Seems to be the way things work. If someone has a successful business, it is a guarantee a competing one will pop up close by.  Hence why there are THREE steakhouses within a mile of each other on 235.


----------



## MiddleGround

jazz lady said:


> Seems to be the way things work. If someone has a successful business, it is a guarantee a competing one will pop up close by.  Hence why there are THREE steakhouses within a mile of each other on 235.



Must be a winning idea (steak houses) around here because the places are packed every night of the week!


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> Seems to be the way things work. If someone has a successful business, it is a guarantee a competing one will pop up close by.  Hence why there are THREE steakhouses within a mile of each other on 235.



And I still like my steaks the best.


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> And I still like my steaks the best.



Careful.  You're going to hurt your arm patting yourself on the back like that.....


----------



## Hank

Greene Turtle in P. Fred is changing over to a  independent brew pub as soon as the owner's contract is up, with The Turtle, this year...


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> And I still like my steaks the best.



I do, too.  *hint*  



GWguy said:


> Careful.  You're going to hurt your arm patting yourself on the back like that.....


----------



## BernieP

stgislander said:


> Real Aussies drink Toohey's



and REAL AMERICANS should avoid beer made with rice, that's Asian beer.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> Careful.  You're going to hurt your arm patting yourself on the back like that.....


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> I do, too.  *hint*



We will do this soon!


----------



## tuffenuff2

Hank said:


> Greene Turtle in P. Fred is changing over to a  independent brew pub as soon as the owner's contract is up, with The Turtle, this year...



There is talk of a Greene Turtle opening in Leonardtown.


----------



## Hank

tuffenuff2 said:


> There is talk of a Greene Turtle opening in Leonardtown.



Sorry about that....


----------



## tuffenuff2

Hank said:


> Sorry about that....



I've never been in one.


----------



## RoseRed

tuffenuff2 said:


> I've never been in one.



The one in PF was gross.


----------



## Hank

tuffenuff2 said:


> I've never been in one.



Nothing special... Food is comparable to a Crapplebee's...


----------



## Gilligan

Hank said:


> Nothing special... Food is comparable to a Crapplebee's...



That. I ate at the one in College Park. Once was enough.

They've put some GTs in airports too. Appropriate, I'd say..nobody expects good food in an airport terminal.


----------



## BernieP

Hank said:


> Greene Turtle in P. Fred is changing over to a  independent brew pub as soon as the owner's contract is up, with The Turtle, this year...



Best thing to happen to the adult beverage market in this country was kicked off by the micro-brewery and wineries popping up around the country.
Now we have small craft distillers making some good spirits.
Some of it's for crap, but there is also some good stuff out there.

I wish them luck.  Hopefully the beer is good and the food isn't bad.
My recommendation with the food - KISS - keep it simple stupid.
do a few good things.  That and small plates.


----------



## BadGirl

Hank said:


> Sorry about that....



We went to the Green Turtle in LaPlata once.  We waited, waited, and waited for a waitress.to come over to take our drink order.  It didn't happen.  We waited, waited, and waited for someone to take our dinner order. It didn't happen.

I picked up my cell phone, looked up their phone number and called the restaurant.  The bartender picked up, politely, and asked how she could help.  I told her to send a waitress over to our table.  One finally arrived about five minutes later, all huffy.  Had it not been late, and us hungry, we would have left.  The manager gave us a $25 gift card to use our next visit, but we've never used it...three years later.


----------



## Gilligan

BernieP said:


> Best thing to happen to the adult beverage market in this country was kicked off by the micro-brewery and wineries popping up around the country.
> Now we have small craft distillers making some good spirits.
> Some of it's for crap, but there is also some good stuff out there.
> 
> .



The next craft beer and oysters event at Tall Timbers is about a month away....


----------



## Disney4845

jazz lady said:


> That's what the cashier at the store told me and seemed to know what she was talking about. :shrug:



its true just was not out to public yet.


----------



## Disney4845

RoseRed said:


> Which is now an eye care place.  No more restaurants there!



They will be adding a dominos there as well.


----------



## Disney4845

Sorry its been a while but read the latest posts on my commercial blog.

Random updates:
http://shashoconsulting.blogspot.com/2018/04/a-few-updates.html

Harbor Freight coming to Waldorf:
http://shashoconsulting.blogspot.com/2018/05/harbor-freight-tools-coming-to-waldorf.html


----------



## stgislander

Disney4845 said:


> Sorry its been a while but read the latest posts on my commercial blog.
> 
> Random updates:
> http://shashoconsulting.blogspot.com/2018/04/a-few-updates.html
> 
> Harbor Freight coming to Waldorf:
> http://shashoconsulting.blogspot.com/2018/05/harbor-freight-tools-coming-to-waldorf.html



Any news on the Mexican restaurant supposedly going in the Callaway Shopping Center?


----------



## spr1975wshs

I'm kind of sad that all this Disneyfication is happening to Saint Marys...

David Lee Roth of Van Halen came up with that title for things starting to look the same everywhere,
when asked about if cities look different from each other on tour.
He said they did in the early days, but with people wanting conformity of availability, it was harder and harder to tell places apart.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

spr1975wshs said:


> I'm kind of sad that all this Disneyfication is happening to Saint Marys...
> 
> David Lee Roth of Van Halen came up with that title for things starting to look the same everywhere,
> when asked about if cities look different from each other on tour.
> He said they did in the early days, but with people wanting conformity of availability, it was harder and harder to tell places apart.



This isn't aimed at you because you just moved here fairly recently, but that's what the people down here wanted in the beginning (I'm talking all three Counties).  Then, once it happened, they looked around and asked "Who the #### allowed this to happen?".  They got real pissed when people like me pointed out that it was them who did it.


----------



## Gilligan

NorthBeachPerso said:


> ....... that's what the people down here wanted in the beginning (I'm talking all three Counties).  ..



Speaking for myself....I moved here _because_ of the way it still was in the early 80s...    Was only a frequent visitor before that (going back to 1960s) and moved here from Howard County after that open and rural county was overrun.

So I certainly didn't want any of what has happened with respect to all the growth since the early 80s. None of it. 

I know I'm not unique in that respect...I know a lot of folks that never wanted what we've got now.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

Gilligan said:


> Speaking for myself....I moved here _because_ of the way it still was in the early 80s...    Was only a frequent visitor before that (going back to 1960s) and moved here from Howard County after that open and rural county was overrun.
> 
> So I certainly didn't want any of what has happened with respect to all the growth since the early 80s. None of it.
> 
> I know I'm not unique in that respect...I know a lot of folks that never wanted what we've got now.



I was talking more of the 12 Families (kind of like the 5 Families in New York City but not as violent) who had run all three Counties for generations.

A lot of the more recent rural pioneers, say from around 1990 or so, are also responsible.  Like the guy at the public hearing a couple years ago in Prince Frederick about a Home Depot being built who said that there wasn't any place in Calvert County where he could buy a hammer and nails.  He was sitting behind the owner of one of the County's main hardware stores and the meeting was being chaired by the owner of another one.


----------



## spr1975wshs

NorthBeachPerso said:


> I was talking more of the 12 Families (kind of like the 5 Families in New York City but not as violent) who had run all three Counties for generations.
> 
> A lot of the more recent rural pioneers, say from around 1990 or so, are also responsible.  Like the guy at the public hearing a couple years ago in Prince Frederick about a Home Depot being built who said that there wasn't any place in Calvert County where he could buy a hammer and nails.  He was sitting behind the owner of one of the County's main hardware stores and the meeting was being chaired by the owner of another one.



I work for Lowe's, did so back in Illinois from where we moved.
I got most of my hardware, lumber and nursery supply needs from locally owned and operated businesses.

Took the job with the big box because I needed the better benefits package.


----------



## tipsymcgee

NorthBeachPerso said:


> This isn't aimed at you because you just moved here fairly recently, but that's what the people down here wanted in the beginning (I'm talking all three Counties).  Then, once it happened, they looked around and asked "Who the #### allowed this to happen?".  They got real pissed when people like me pointed out that it was them who did it.



There's definitely been a tradeoff.  People don't want the growth but don't mind the cushy base desk job with great benefits.  How many folks would be able to work for themselves and run an HVAC, plumbing or any trade/service business if not for the population boom.  If not for the proximity to DC and base explosion, we may be dying the slow death like Crisfield or Pocomoke City seem to be going through.  I agree they've overdone retail and done too much building up and down 235, but we aren't the only place doing it.


----------



## BernieP

NorthBeachPerso said:


> This isn't aimed at you because you just moved here fairly recently, but that's what the people down here wanted in the beginning (I'm talking all three Counties).  Then, once it happened, they looked around and asked "Who the #### allowed this to happen?".  They got real pissed when people like me pointed out that it was them who did it.



Speaking from my experiences...

People wanted stores locally that met their daily needs, and did so by providing quality and variety at a fair price.
Harvest Market was okay, except that you had perishable goods on the shelf after their expiration date, one day and item would be available, then the shelf would be empty for 3 months.
There was one type of bread available, white.

When there was no competition businesses got sloppy and employees got rather lazy and at times rude.

But don't blame it on what people said they wanted, that really didn't drive the growth.  Jobs did, people moved here for the jobs that were opened when BRAC hit.
The multiplier effect took over because those people working on base had children and needed housing, medical care, etc.  That created more local jobs.
And so forth.  You also have to look at what has been going on in DC, PG and even Chuck Co.   As areas become gentrified in the city, upscale neighborhoods sprout in PG, it forces the poor out, and they have migrated south and that ends in St. Mary's because you can't go further south.

Now with the population growth, businesses saw the need to move in.   Well they were brought in by the families that own and run the county.
Those families grew wealthier selling off land for development and you can bet they made the land use rules fit their plans.
When developer X buys the parcel, they go out and sell space to retailers.   So for the local family to make money on the deal they have to guarantee the developer his plans will be approved and he will get his permits.

Notice the people didn't vote yes or no on Lowes (just an example), nobody took a poll and asked if it was Applebees or Ruby Tuesday.   

The pace of development was planned to spread out so that the land on the market (for home or business) would be limited.
There was collusion by those that ran county government and those that owned the land to force prices up by controlling the supply.


----------



## Disney4845

stgislander said:


> Any news on the Mexican restaurant supposedly going in the Callaway Shopping Center?



I have not heard anything.  Not sure whos running the leasing down there.


----------



## Hank

Hank said:


> Greene Turtle in P. Fred is changing over to a  independent brew pub as soon as the owner's contract is up, with The Turtle, this year...


----------



## Gilligan

Hank said:


>



No bueno??  Not fansy enough?...what?


----------



## stgislander

stgislander said:


> Any news on the Mexican restaurant supposedly going in the Callaway Shopping Center?



They have a sign up now.  "Tacos Hacienda Mexican Grill"  I sure hope they're fansy.


----------



## Bonehead

We tried Dos Amigos...mediocre, nothing new. Waste of effort on their part in my opinion. I sure had my hopes.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> I sure hope they're fansy.



They sure better be. ;-p


----------



## BernieP

Bonehead said:


> We tried Dos Amigos...mediocre, nothing new. Waste of effort on their part in my opinion. I sure had my hopes.


----------



## jazz lady

New Tenants for St. Mary's Marketplace



> Klein Enterprises has let me know that they have just signed some tasty new tenants to the St. Mary's Marketplace.  Tropical Smoothie Cafe and Cold Stone Creamery will be located in one of the out parcel buildings next to Panda Express.  Cold Stone is Co-Branding their space with the Rocky Mountain Chocolate Factory which adds chocolates, confections and candy apples to their stores.  Rocky Mountain Chocolate Factory has locations world wide.  This will be their first store in Southern Maryland.  More tenants are working for St. Mary's Marketplace.  Stay tuned!



https://shashoconsulting.blogspot.com/2018/07/new-tenants-for-st-marys-marketplace.html


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



jazz lady said:


> New Tenants for St. Mary's Marketplace
> https://shashoconsulting.blogspot.com/2018/07/new-tenants-for-st-marys-marketplace.html



More junk stores for the round folks to continue their slow death. Consuming stuff like their Oreo Creme Ice Cream, 1,060 Calories, - Chocolate Peanut Butter Ice Cream, 990 Calories.  Yup, should just rename to, "For Porkies Who love Junk".


----------



## MiddleGround

LightRoasted said:


> Yup, should just rename to, "For Porkies Who love Junk".



That could be a franchise around here...


----------



## warneckutz

MiddleGround said:


> That could be a franchise around here...



Nailed it... on point.


----------



## spr1975wshs




----------



## vraiblonde

jazz lady said:


> New Tenants for St. Mary's Marketplace



I think of shops like that not as destination points, but as impulse buys.  Who sits at home and goes, "Dang, I'd really like a big huge caramel apple right now," then drives somewhere to get it?  Usually that's the sort of thing that sneaks up on you when you're doing the walky/shoppy/drinky thing at a real destination.   City Dock in Annapolis, for example.

Is this going to be something better than another strip mall?  I could see these specialty stores having a home in Leonardtown, especially down by the wharf where people are already going, but not a destination by itself.


----------



## Gilligan

vraiblonde said:


> Is this going to be something better than another strip mall? .



Nope. Just another bunch of businesses moving inevitably north out of the dreadlocks shooting gallery.


----------



## SamSpade

vraiblonde said:


> Who sits at home and goes, "Dang, I'd really like a big huge caramel apple right now," then drives somewhere to get it?  Usually that's the sort of thing that sneaks up on you when you're doing the walky/shoppy/drinky thing at a real destination.   City Dock in Annapolis, for example.



And this was precisely why shopping MALLS were good - honestly, if you recall the several dozens of stores there, how many of them would you REALLY have made one special trip to go there?
BUT -- you would absolutely stop there pretty much every time you went.

And there's the serendipity aspect - you're wandering around and you suddenly notice something that catches your eye - kind of like I feel about BOOKSTORES as opposed to buying stuff online.
I remember once seeing "Master and Commander" on a bookshelf - and learning for the first time it was a WHOLE BOOK SERIES of *21* books.
I never would have known. I knew all about the apostolic fathers and their writings early in Christianity - but it was by sheer accident I learned that there's a whole 
slew of early writings associated with the Eastern Orthodox church that are every bit as old.

I miss malls - and kiosks in the middle of the indoor area. I lament the loss of shopping malls.


----------



## Disney4845

http://shashoconsulting.blogspot.com/2019/01/january-february-updates.html


Latest blog post is up.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

New Pizza place in Leonardtown, where the old Kevin's is.  Opening in March


----------



## FettZilla

When is the new Tractor Supply suppose to build in Charlotte Hall?


----------



## officeguy

FettZilla said:


> When is the new Tractor Supply suppose to build in Charlotte Hall?



How many of those do we need ?


----------



## PrchJrkr

officeguy said:


> How many of those do we need ?



I have a feeling that TSC in that end of the county will attract many shoppers driving those one horse powered vehicles. They should add some healthy competition to Southern States and ACE.


----------



## glhs837

PrchJrkr said:


> I have a feeling that TSC in that end of the county will attract many shoppers driving those one horse powered vehicles. They should add some healthy competition to Southern States and ACE.



Oh yeah, them horse and buggy types will knock down the doors of a TSC.


----------



## General Lee

FettZilla said:


> When is the new Tractor Supply suppose to build in Charlotte Hall?



If that happens I hope it is better then the Hollywood store. That store keeps nothing in stock and they blame "corporate" "Oh we can order it for you"....No thanks I'll go to go to southern states or the feed mill. They mind as well just call it "Pet Supply" because dog food is all they keep routinely stocked.


----------



## Disney4845

FettZilla said:


> When is the new Tractor Supply suppose to build in Charlotte Hall?



construction starts this summer on TSC


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Disney4845 said:


> construction starts this summer on TSC



 They are already moving dirt on the project, clearing land.  

 I guess the new McKays project is dead again.


----------



## MiddleGround

Anybody know what is going in next to Lone Star Steakhouse?


----------



## BernieP

Speaking of things (St. Mary's) we do not need.... heard that another fastfood place is opening in the strip center next to Esperanza Lanes.   
Wonder how many cars the bowling ally will have ticketed or towed?


----------



## warneckutz

MiddleGround said:


> Anybody know what is going in next to Lone Star Steakhouse?



?  Is there one around SMC anymore?


----------



## BernieP

warneckutz said:


> ?  Is there one around SMC anymore?



If I recall correctly there were none in Maryland.   After the one in SMC closed I believe I did a search and found ZERO in the state.

IMHO they lost their calling card when peanuts were banned and the dance breaks stopped.
Peanut shells on the floor were part of the trademark, as was the staff dancing.


----------



## spr1975wshs

The steakhouse next to Potbelly Sammiches is Longhorn, not Lonestar.


----------



## warneckutz

spr1975wshs said:


> The steakhouse next to Potbelly Sammiches is Longhorn, not Lonestar.



Ok. I tried that place when it opened ... nasty. 

Other than Texas Roadhouse, I can’t find a steak place I like. (Especially a local one)


----------



## Merlin99

BernieP said:


> Speaking of things (St. Mary's) we do not need.... heard that another fastfood place is opening in the strip center next to Esperanza Lanes.
> Wonder how many cars the bowling ally will have ticketed or towed?


Charcoal grilled chicken doesn't sound bad to me, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## stgislander

spr1975wshs said:


> The steakhouse next to Potbelly Sammiches is Longhorn, not Lonestar.





warneckutz said:


> Ok. I tried that place when it opened ... nasty.
> 
> Other than Texas Roadhouse, I can’t find a steak place I like. (Especially a local one)



Don't go to Texas Roadhouse on a Monday night.  Was taking my wife to Longhorn Monday night, but she called an audible at the last minute to TR.  Big mistake.  Discovered it was Kids Night.  Placed was PACKED with them.


----------



## MiddleGround

Ok.. now that we all have the name down....

Does anyone know what is going to be built next to the LONGHORN?


----------



## RoseRed

BernieP said:


> Speaking of things (St. Mary's) we do not need.... heard that another fastfood place is opening in the strip center next to Esperanza Lanes.
> Wonder how many cars the bowling ally will have ticketed or towed?



There are already 3 food places there.  Little Cesar's, Jerry's Subs and a chicken place.  Pollo Chicken?


----------



## awpitt

spr1975wshs said:


> The steakhouse next to Potbelly Sammiches is Longhorn, not Lonestar.




LoneStar is what used to be located where the Pax Ale House is now.


----------



## RoseRed

awpitt said:


> LoneStar is what used to be located where the Pax Ale House is now.



Including the dead manager.


----------



## BernieP

RoseRed said:


> There are already 3 food places there.  Little Cesar's, Jerry's Subs and a chicken place.  *Pollo Chicken*?



I saw a Pollo Chicken sign on GMR the other day.   We need an El Pollo Loco  (right next door to In & Out Burger)


----------



## RoseRed

BernieP said:


> I saw a Pollo Chicken sign on GMR the other day.   We need an El Pollo Loco  (right next door to In & Out Burger)



I'm not sure of the name.


----------



## SandieGarry

RoseRed said:


> There are already 3 food places there.  Little Cesar's, Jerry's Subs and a chicken place.  Pollo Chicken?



You forgot Subway, on the corner. Just sayin


----------



## tuffenuff2

I think the new Pollo place is owned by the people that have Fiesta cafe and Tequila grill. It should be quite good.


----------



## Potomac

tuffenuff2 said:


> I think the new Pollo place is owned by the people that have Fiesta cafe and Tequila grill. It should be quite good.



It is. They posted on their FB a few weeks ago so I agree, hopefully it will be really good


----------



## glhs837

tuffenuff2 said:


> I think the new Pollo place is owned by the people that have Fiesta cafe and Tequila grill. It should be quite good.





Potomac said:


> It is. They posted on their FB a few weeks ago so I agree, hopefully it will be really good



They have been open a while now.


----------



## Merlin99

glhs837 said:


> They have been open a while now.



I think you're thinking of a different place the pollo place isn't open yet, looks like soon though.


----------



## ltown81

MiddleGround said:


> Ok.. now that we all have the name down....
> 
> Does anyone know what is going to be built next to the LONGHORN?



It's an access road I think for the development that's only other exit is on route 4. It is almost impossible to make a left toward wawa with the current setup.


----------



## MiddleGround

Maybe off topic but, does anyone know how many more YEARS it will be before the Airport Road intersection will be completed? I'm guessing it is SHA so the answer may not be known by anyone here. That is going on 2 years now... to rebuild one corner of one intersection!


----------



## RoseRed

MiddleGround said:


> Maybe off topic but, does anyone know how many more YEARS it will be before the Airport Road intersection will be completed? I'm guessing it is SHA so the answer may not be known by anyone here. That is going on 2 years now... to rebuild one corner of one intersection!


There is a thread about this topic.  I started it and bumped it a couple of times.  Crickets...


----------



## jazz lady

MiddleGround said:


> Maybe off topic but, does anyone know how many more YEARS it will be before the Airport Road intersection will be completed? I'm guessing it is SHA so the answer may not be known by anyone here. That is going on 2 years now... to rebuild one corner of one intersection!



I started a thread about it in November of last year based off an article on The BayNet:









						What’s the problem with Airport Road?
					

Hollywood, MD - As many people have surely noticed, the Maryland State Highway Administration (SHA) has been quite active surrounding Airport Road in Hollywood. Many complaints have been directed towards the inability to make a turn onto the road from the southbound direction of Route 235...




					forums.somd.com
				




From the article:



> Shante Felix from the SHA Office of Communications says that *all road-work on the southbound side of Route 235 is on track and is expected to be completed "before winter weather begins".*



My comment was basically "I will believe it when I see it" and was unfortunately right.


----------



## tuffenuff2

What is being built on Route 5 in Leonardtown near the old Pennies bar ?


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> I started a thread about it in November of last year based off an article on The BayNet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s the problem with Airport Road?
> 
> 
> Hollywood, MD - As many people have surely noticed, the Maryland State Highway Administration (SHA) has been quite active surrounding Airport Road in Hollywood. Many complaints have been directed towards the inability to make a turn onto the road from the southbound direction of Route 235...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forums.somd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the article:
> 
> 
> 
> My comment was basically "I will believe it when I see it" and was unfortunately right.


It doesn't affect me, but it is an eyesore.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> It doesn't affect me, but it is an eyesore.


It does me as I work down that road. Fortunately, I am turning from NB 235 onto it but have to dodge the people cutting through the shopping center quite often.  And the flooding exiting the road onto SB 235 during moderate to heavy rains.


----------



## ReadingTheNews

When is the drive-thru Starbucks location going to be open?
(I got a gift card for Christmas)


----------



## ltown81

MiddleGround said:


> Maybe off topic but, does anyone know how many more YEARS it will be before the Airport Road intersection will be completed? I'm guessing it is SHA so the answer may not be known by anyone here. That is going on 2 years now... to rebuild one corner of one intersection!


It likely wont be till spring now. The Asphalt plants are closed till then. That is why they wanted to get it done before winter.


----------



## Disney4845

FettZilla said:


> When is the new Tractor Supply suppose to build in Charlotte Hall?


Sorry meant they take possession around June so should open shortly after.


----------



## Disney4845

MiddleGround said:


> Anybody know what is going in next to Lone Star Steakhouse?


They are putting in a road that will be the main road into that housing development.  They are trying take away the entrance on 4 due to traffic issues.


----------



## spr1975wshs

Disney4845 said:


> They are putting in a road that will be the main road into that housing development.  They are trying take away the entrance on 4 due to traffic issues.


When my wife and I 1st moved here, lived in a 1-bedroom apartment attached to a house on Christie Ct (deadend off Oak), was a bear to try and get out within an hour or so either side of either rush "hour."


----------



## mitzi

tuffenuff2 said:


> What is being built on Route 5 in Leonardtown near the old Pennies bar ?


I was wondering that myself.


----------



## LtownTaxpayer

tuffenuff2 said:


> What is being built on Route 5 in Leonardtown near the old Pennies bar ?



They are working on Route 5 itself. This is part of the widening project that has been in works for quite a while.









						Advance work to start on Route 5 in Leonardtown
					

Advance work to start next month on the expansion of Route 5 in Leonardtown.




					www.somdnews.com


----------



## tuffenuff2

LtownTaxpayer said:


> They are working on Route 5 itself. This is part of the widening project that has been in works for quite a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advance work to start on Route 5 in Leonardtown
> 
> 
> Advance work to start next month on the expansion of Route 5 in Leonardtown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.somdnews.com


It looks they are building something. It's where the old Tag and Title used to be. Across from the new subdivision where the police sit waiting for speeders.


----------



## BernieP

Disney4845 said:


> They are putting in a road that will be the main road into that housing development.  They are trying take away the entrance on 4 due to traffic issues.


ah, remember reading about that.   Well at least they did one thing smart, aligned it wiht an existing light.  Not like some of the other bumble fudge intersections they have created.


----------



## BernieP

Don't know if it's been mentioned, but the Starbucks in the Market Place is now open - with drive thru.
Old location is closed.


----------



## GWguy

Starbucks coffee is awful, as well as being way overpriced.  I'll continue to grind my own, thanx.

Even worse is the rancid smell when you walk into Target.  It permeates everything in there.


----------



## Bonehead

Anyone tried the mexican chicken place on GMR ?


----------



## DoWhat

Fiesta Pollo?
Yes, I went there for lunch a couple weeks ago.
It was actually really good. I had a sandwich, friend had a quarter chicken.


----------



## Bonehead

Thanks I will try it out.


----------



## LtownTaxpayer

tuffenuff2 said:


> It looks they are building something. It's where the old Tag and Title used to be. Across from the new subdivision where the police sit waiting for speeders.



I've been told that this is where the office will be and where they will be staging equipment. We'll have to see if that is all it is.


----------



## LtownTaxpayer

LtownTaxpayer said:


> I've been told that this is where the office will be and where they will be staging equipment. We'll have to see if that is all it is.



There is finally a sign up in front of this construction. They have torn down the Waring Ahearn Insurance office and are now building a three unit storefront called The Shoppes at Mcintosh.


----------



## stgislander

LtownTaxpayer said:


> There is finally a sign up in front of this construction. They have torn down the Waring Ahearn Insurance office and are now building a three unit storefront called The Shoppes at Mcintosh.


Let me guess.  A Mexican restaurant, a liquor store, and a nail salon.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

stgislander said:


> Let me guess.  A Mexican restaurant, a liquor store, and a nail salon.



You forgot a Dollar Store.


----------



## Hank

Any truth about a Panda Express taking over the Ruby Tuesday's building in P-Fred? I hope not!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Any truth about a Panda Express taking over the Ruby Tuesday's building in P-Fred? I hope not!


Oh good god. Replace a shitty restaurant with another (but we both know Panda Express would have a packed parking lot for a bit until "OH, shiny new restaurant in Calvert" wears off).


----------



## spr1975wshs

Panda Express isn't bad for bag and gag "food."


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

Hank said:


> Any truth about a Panda Express taking over the Ruby Tuesday's building in P-Fred? I hope not!


 That was what was reported a couple weeks ago.  The article included a short interview with someone from corporate who is in the real estate department.

I'm going to once again remind all of you that this is what you wanted back when you whined to the various Boards of County Commissioners about not having restaurants, excuse me, dining experiences available. 

Now you look up and ask, "What the **** did we do?".  Which is what many of the former big landowners in Calvert have done after they sold their properties to grow houses on.  Of course, the money softened the blow to them.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Oh good god. Replace a shitty restaurant with another (but we both know Panda Express would have a packed parking lot for a bit until "OH, shiny new restaurant in Calvert" wears off).



Oh... Locals are gonna love that place! I'm sure they have been missing that God awful Chinese restaurant that was shut down by Health Inspectors over by Nagoya.


----------



## mitzi

LtownTaxpayer said:


> There is finally a sign up in front of this construction. They have torn down the Waring Ahearn Insurance office and are now building a three unit storefront called The Shoppes at Mcintosh.



Great spot for more accidents.


----------



## BernieP

Chris0nllyn said:


> Oh good god. Replace a shitty restaurant with another (but we both know Panda Express would have a packed parking lot for a bit until "OH, shiny new restaurant in Calvert" wears off).


Are we talking about Ruby Tuesdays in First Colony or one in Calvert?
Panda Express has a store (and drive thru) in the "Market Place" (Harris Teeter) center at the intersection of 4 & 235 that just opened.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

BernieP said:


> Are we talking about Ruby Tuesdays in First Colony or one in Calvert?
> Panda Express has a store (and drive thru) in the "Market Place" (Harris Teeter) center at the intersection of 4 & 235 that just opened.



Calvert. They just closed.


----------



## Savage

Overheard a conversation over the weekend that construction on the new McKays is expected to start within 2 - 3 months. All utilities are in, so it’s just a matter of constructing the buildings. Not sure if I believe it though. Also, anyone have any info on when the roundabout at the Tractor Supply is gonna begin. That intersection is already bad and is just going to be much worse with the new retail.


----------



## lilblondeone19

Anyone know what is going in NB 5 on the right before the Farmer's Market?  Sign there now that says Public Hearing and a bunch of tents up that looked like some sort of ground breaking?  Police directing traffic there on Tuesday also.


----------



## glhs837

mitzi said:


> Great spot for more accidents.




Yeah, they need to just "Chancelllors Run" that whole stretch. Stop allowing people to do these mad dashes across traffic to get to the lanes on the far side.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

lilblondeone19 said:


> Anyone know what is going in NB 5 on the right before the Farmer's Market?  Sign there now that says Public Hearing and a bunch of tents up that looked like some sort of ground breaking?  Police directing traffic there on Tuesday also.


  Its been all over the papers last month or so.  Its the new Veterans' Clinic, long over due. Will be completed hopefully spring of 2020.


----------



## BernieP

Busineess leaving soon (if not already closed and gone).
Family Dollar is going out of business - nationwide.

Mad Moon Cafe announced they were closing.   Shame, can't figure out what they need to do to get a decent crowd there.
Food was pretty good, coffee, tea.  While I'm normally a coffee drinker it was a nice change of pace to have some of the teas they served, or the smoothies.


----------



## Kyle

BernieP said:


> Mad Moon Cafe announced they were closing.   Shame, can't figure out what they need to do to get a decent crowd there.



If it was somewhere other than San Souci it might have.


----------



## LtownTaxpayer

BernieP said:


> Busineess leaving soon (if not already closed and gone).
> Family Dollar is going out of business - nationwide.
> 
> Mad Moon Cafe announced they were closing.   Shame, can't figure out what they need to do to get a decent crowd there.
> Food was pretty good, coffee, tea.  While I'm normally a coffee drinker it was a nice change of pace to have some of the teas they served, or the smoothies.


We found their service to be very slow when we ordered sandwiches. My husband's sandwich came out and 15 minutes later mine was ready.


----------



## BernieP

NorthBeachPerso said:


> You forgot a Dollar Store.


Good news, Family Dollar is done, one less chain in that market.  Still at least 3 or 4 national chains left though


----------



## lucky_bee

LtownTaxpayer said:


> We found their service to be very slow when we ordered sandwiches. My husband's sandwich came out and 15 minutes later mine was ready.


   service was always terribly slow. Could never understand why though. There was absolutely no hussle in any of the food preppers. 

We popped in for breakfast last Saturday: hardly anyone there, one sandwich ahead of us. We both ordered the same thing, a bagel with cream cheese, lox salmon, capers and tomatoes. It was amazing, but it took almost 20 mins for THAT. Why.


----------



## mudpuddle

Savage said:


> Overheard a conversation over the weekend that construction on the new McKays is expected to start within 2 - 3 months. All utilities are in, so it’s just a matter of constructing the buildings. Not sure if I believe it though. Also, anyone have any info on when the roundabout at the Tractor Supply is gonna begin. That intersection is already bad and is just going to be much worse with the new retail.


Is there really going to be a roundabout at the intersection of Rt. 5 and Mt. Wolf Rd? Is this a done deal? I hope not....I don't do well with roundabouts!


----------



## glhs837

Concur with Mad Moon, just glacially slow. Aint nobody got time for a three ingredient sandwich that takes 20 minutes to bring to the table. 

Family Dollar? Ol DG just beat them up. More variety, more brand names, more stuff I need every day like breads and small grocery stuff.


----------



## mudpuddle

glhs837 said:


> Concur with Mad Moon, just glacially slow. Aint nobody got time for a three ingredient sandwich that takes 20 minutes to bring to the table.
> 
> Family Dollar? Ol DG just beat them up. More variety, more brand names, more stuff I need every day like breads and small grocery stuff.


I read somewhere that Dollar Tree owns Family Dollar. I love Dollar Tree! I hope we get one in Charlotte Hall!!!









						Dollar Tree to close up to 390 Family Dollar stores
					

Dollar Tree to close up to 390 Family Dollar stores in 2019




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## LtownTaxpayer

lucky_bee said:


> service was always terribly slow. Could never understand why though. There was absolutely no hussle in any of the food preppers.
> 
> We popped in for breakfast last Saturday: hardly anyone there, one sandwich ahead of us. We both ordered the same thing, a bagel with cream cheese, lox salmon, capers and tomatoes. It was amazing, but it took almost 20 mins for THAT. Why.


The second time it took just as long, so I asked why. The young man informed me that they were sandwich artists. And art takes time. LOL We went several times more, but we only went there when we had plenty of time to wait.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

BernieP said:


> Busineess leaving soon (if not already closed and gone).
> Family Dollar is going out of business - nationwide.
> 
> Mad Moon Cafe announced they were closing.   Shame, can't figure out what they need to do to get a decent crowd there.
> Food was pretty good, coffee, tea.  While I'm normally a coffee drinker it was a nice change of pace to have some of the teas they served, or the smoothies.



No, they're just closing some stores.  They only have _fifteen thousand _in the US.  The plan is to rebrand a lot of them into Dollar Trees, which is the parent company.

They're under fire now from some quarters for not carrying  salads and organic food.  I never realized that there are people who consider them grocery stores.

The reality is that they're located to reflect the area's mean incomes so a Nieman - Marcus isn't going to replace any of them.


----------



## stgislander

glhs837 said:


> Ol DG just beat them up. More variety, more brand names, more stuff I need every day like breads and small grocery stuff.



I have to agree with that.  My wife says they have items we regularly use for cheaper than anywhere else in town.


----------



## Savage

mudpuddle said:


> Is there really going to be a roundabout at the intersection of Rt. 5 and Mt. Wolf Rd? Is this a done deal? I hope not....I don't do well with roundabouts!


Not at Rt. 5, but at Triangle Dr. and Mount Wolf Rd.


----------



## mitzi

mudpuddle said:


> I read somewhere that Dollar Tree owns Family Dollar. I love Dollar Tree! I hope we get one in Charlotte Hall!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dollar Tree to close up to 390 Family Dollar stores
> 
> 
> Dollar Tree to close up to 390 Family Dollar stores in 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com



This as soon as the one in Leonardtown FINALLY cleaned the store up. It was horrible a few months ago, you couldn't even get thru the aisles. Corporate fired all the employees, there was no help to stock. This is what I was told anyway. It's actually ok to go in there again and the new employees are friendly. Hope it lasts because I do like buying certain things there.


----------



## mudpuddle

Savage said:


> Not at Rt. 5, but at Triangle Dr. and Mount Wolf Rd.


I can't imagine how they are going to put it there...I knew it was at Triangle Dr. but when I posted it, I couldn't think of the name of the street!


----------



## BernieP

glhs837 said:


> Yeah, they need to just "Chancelllors Run" that whole stretch. Stop allowing people to do these mad dashes across traffic to get to the lanes on the far side.



Be careful what you wish for.   People making U turns can be so much more fun as they end up blocking traffic in both directions.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

From what I remember reading Family Dollar owns Dollar Tree, not DT owning FD.  Family Dollar was only going to close around 300 of their many thousand of stores, and many are going to become Dollar Trees.  Family Dollar is the 2nd largest dollar store behind Dollar General.
 Yes the round about will be at Mt Wolfe and Triangle and I think there is also going to be  a roundabout at Golden Beach and Triangle..


----------



## mudpuddle

2 round-abouts means 2 times the fun!


----------



## BernieP

NorthBeachPerso said:


> No, they're just closing some stores.  They only have _fifteen thousand _in the US.  The plan is to rebrand a lot of them into Dollar Trees, which is the parent company.
> 
> They're under fire now from some quarters for not carrying  salads and organic food.  I never realized that there are people who consider them grocery stores.
> 
> The reality is that they're located to reflect the area's mean incomes so a Nieman - Marcus isn't going to replace any of them.



I'm not comfortable with buying anything from those types of stores that has an expiration date.
Salads don't have a long shelf life and they aren't set up to handle that type of merchandising.


----------



## mudpuddle

You should try watching youtube. We found a great one that explained expiration dates. It is actually very complicating. In fact, it is so complicated, that in the future I am going to ignore them.  I will, of course, just use my eyes when it comes to produce!
My hubby and I see things different when it comes to expiration dates. He has always thrown food out past the expiration date (products that have never been open). He would brutally clean out the refrigerator and cabinets. I get so mad at him for this. It was throwing food away for no good reason!


----------



## GWguy

mudpuddle said:


> 2 round-abouts means 2 times the fun!


Like the ones in Hughesville.  You could keep going round and round and round between the two forever.


----------



## mudpuddle

I cringe at round-abouts, but the ones in Hughesville are no problems for me! But the traffic is horrendous on Mr. Wolf Rd and Triangle Dr. and it is very tricky driving already there. It is very congested and somewhat confusing with the Rite-Aid, WaWa, and Food Lion. We do have accidents there....don't most people find round-abouts confusing? I know I do. I'm just wondering if adding a round-about there, would make matters worse?


----------



## PrchJrkr

BernieP said:


> I'm not comfortable with buying anything from those types of stores that has an expiration date.
> Salads don't have a long shelf life and they aren't set up to handle that type of merchandising.



I find them convenient and will purchase canned goods and frozen items. I'm not very picky when it comes to meals.


----------



## mudpuddle

I don't shop at the Family Dollar Store, or the other one in CH. But I would shop at a Dollar Tree! They are the best! They have the best selections for the best price!


----------



## FettZilla

Anyone know what place is going in where Steak in a Sack used to be?


----------



## Miker/t

FettZilla said:


> Anyone know what place is going in where Steak in a Sack used to be?


Old Line Restaurant & Pub


----------



## Clem72

PrchJrkr said:


> BernieP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not comfortable with buying anything from those types of stores that has an expiration date.
> Salads don't have a long shelf life and they aren't set up to handle that type of merchandising.
> 
> 
> 
> I find them convenient and will purchase canned goods and frozen items. I'm not very picky when it comes to meals.
Click to expand...


The groceries at these stores are still typically provided by distributors, not shipped through the store merchandising system. So they are very much "set up to handle" it.  And the smaller shelf space means more competition for items that sell well, which means quicker turnover and a better chance to get a "fresh" product. About half the time I go shopping at McKays or Food Lion I end up with at least one product that was past the date.  The only time that has happened to me at Dollar General / Family Dollar / etc. is if I am picking up an unpopular candy from the selection under the register.


----------



## FettZilla

Miker/t said:


> Old Line Restaurant & Pub



Wow. This place looks like it'll do even better.


----------



## spr1975wshs

Miker/t said:


> Old Line Restaurant & Pub


Looked over their menu, mostly a mix of faux-Mex and chic pizzas from what I read.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Miker/t said:


> Old Line Restaurant & Pub





FettZilla said:


> Wow. This place looks like it'll do even better.



Very bottom of the menu, "Items & prices are subject to change", has no prices listed. Except for, "Double Burger 11.00".
But hey, it'll be the very best food Sysco sales reps have to offer them. Everything on the menu appears to be high profit Sysco, void of nutrition, junk. Being in the business for over 40 years like the owner has, you learn a thing or two on how to maximize profits from ignorant clientèle.


----------



## Bonehead

spr1975wshs said:


> Looked over their menu, mostly a mix of faux-Mex and chic pizzas from what I read.



No pricing either.


----------



## Tech

May have missed it. What's going in behind Caldwell Bankers on 235 next to Wal-Mart in California? The Donut Connection that has been advertised for the past three years?


----------



## SandieGarry

Tech said:


> May have missed it. What's going in behind Caldwell Bankers on 235 next to Wal-Mart in California? The Donut Connection that has been advertised for the past three years?



Yep, finally Donut Connection is being built.


----------



## Agee

SandieGarry said:


> Yep, finally Donut Connection is being built.


with a "drive-through"... not the most accessible locale for a doughnut shop with a drive through... BTW, it appears to be a two-story structure?


----------



## mudpuddle

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very bottom of the menu, "Items & prices are subject to change", has no prices listed. Except for, "Double Burger 11.00".
> But hey, it'll be the very best food Sysco sales reps have to offer them. Everything on the menu appears to be high profit Sysco, void of nutrition, junk. Being in the business for over 40 years like the owner has, you learn a thing or two on how to maximize profits from ignorant clientèle.


The fact that this food will be void of nutrition, junk, means that it will taste good! Iol  I like going to places where the food tastes good! I am greatly looking forward to going to a new place in CH. We need more new places!


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



mudpuddle said:


> The fact that this food will be void of nutrition, junk, means that it will taste good! Iol  I like going to places where the food tastes good! I am greatly looking forward to going to a new place in CH. We need more new places!



No problemo. Bon Appetit. I myself enjoy an occasional outing to an eatery such as this. I just don't make it a habit. Bland healthy food can be made to taste zesty though. Use Celtic Sea Salt instead of regular table salt, and real cold pressed EVOO and other herbs and spices. And presto change-oh ...yummmy. When I say sea salt, Celtic or otherwise, it refer to the real stuff that still has a moisture content to it. There are companies such as Mortan's that process it, clean and filter and then dry it, making it all white and worthless. The real good stuff is discolored, contains all the micro nutrients as it had when naturally dried in the sun, and still has a level of moisture content. One can really taste the difference. Please report back after your experience with the new place.


----------



## BernieP

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> 
> No problemo. Bon Appetit. I myself enjoy an occasional outing to an eatery such as this. I just don't make it a habit. Bland healthy food can be made to taste zesty though. Use Celtic Sea Salt instead of regular table salt, and real cold pressed EVOO and other herbs and spices. And presto change-oh ...yummmy. When I say sea salt, Celtic or otherwise, it refer to the real stuff that still has a moisture content to it. There are companies such as Mortan's that process it, clean and filter and then dry it, making it all white and worthless. The real good stuff is discolored, contains all the micro nutrients as it had when naturally dried in the sun, and still has a level of moisture content. One can really taste the difference. Please report back after your experience with the new place.


Good foor, healthy food, does not have to be bland and tasteless.
Actually a mark of a good chef is that the dining room is void of salt and pepper shakers.
Their food doesn't require the guest to season it with condiments

Had a really good pan sear halibut the other day, with a fresh vegetable side.
Low carb, high protein, 00% natural and very tastey


----------



## my-thyme

What's going in beside the CPFCU in California?


----------



## BernieP

my-thyme said:


> What's going in beside the CPFCU in California?


something that won't have any parking and will add to the congestion at that intersection.
The Donut Connection is going to be interesting as well.   It will add to the entertainment factor on that stretch of 235, particularly if NB drivers want to enter and exit the location.


----------



## mudpuddle

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> 
> No problemo. Bon Appetit. I myself enjoy an occasional outing to an eatery such as this. I just don't make it a habit. Bland healthy food can be made to taste zesty though. Use Celtic Sea Salt instead of regular table salt, and real cold pressed EVOO and other herbs and spices. And presto change-oh ...yummmy. When I say sea salt, Celtic or otherwise, it refer to the real stuff that still has a moisture content to it. There are companies such as Mortan's that process it, clean and filter and then dry it, making it all white and worthless. The real good stuff is discolored, contains all the micro nutrients as it had when naturally dried in the sun, and still has a level of moisture content. One can really taste the difference. Please report back after your experience with the new place.


I agree with you about the salt! Not only is the salt better, but it looks rather interesting! lol
I will happily report back after my dining experience! I have to tell you, though, that if I get pizza, I am not a pizza "conniseaur". (I can't even spell it! lol) I don't know the difference between a good pizza and a bad one! May be that's a good thing! I can say "I never had a bad pizza!" lol


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:


> with a "drive-through"... not the most accessible locale for a doughnut shop with a drive through... BTW, it appears to be a two-story structure?


I wonder if you can get a tarot card reading with your donut.


----------



## mudpuddle

look up at their website! lol


----------



## frequentflier

Rumor has it a pot dispensary is coming to the shopping plaza where my store is. I believe they are an existing business but they need more space!


----------



## glhs837

Flat Broke Shooters getting closer to opening their indoor range. Going to open up memberships pretty soon.


----------



## stgislander

Heard a rumor that the old Bear Creek BBQ in Callaway is going to reopen as a pizza joint.  Anybody else hear that?


----------



## Bonehead

stgislander said:


> Heard a rumor that the old Bear Creek BBQ in Callaway is going to reopen as a pizza joint.  Anybody else hear that?



They really have done a lot of work on that building....hmmmm pizza joint, Pepperoni's didn't make it in the Callaway shopping center not sure this location will fare any better but maybe.


----------



## stgislander

Bonehead said:


> They really have done a lot of work on that building....hmmmm pizza joint, Pepperoni's didn't make it in the Callaway shopping center not sure this location will fare any better but maybe.


I always felt Pepperoni's wanted a better location off of 235.


----------



## glhs837

What got us away from Pepperonis was lack of consistency.


----------



## stgislander

glhs837 said:


> What got us away from Pepperonis was lack of consistency.


Was that before or after the move?


----------



## glhs837

stgislander said:


> Was that before or after the move?



Before. We tried it twice after the move. Wasn't impressed either time.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Any word on when the Slice House in Leonardtown is opening?  Cant wait to try their pizza.  Hoping its good, there is no where in Leonardtown to get decent pizza.  Ledo's, Pizza Hut and Papa Johns are the only choices, and to me... they taste like cardboard.


----------



## 1stGenSMIB

glhs837 said:


> Before. We tried it twice after the move. Wasn't impressed either time.


+1...I visit the My Eye doctor there in Lexington Village, and I think Pepperoni's is gone from there now too. I tried it several times and the only thing consistent was the french fries.


----------



## RoseRed

sastanley said:


> +1...I visit the My Eye doctor there in Lexington Village, and I think Pepperoni's is gone from there now too. I tried it several times and the only thing consistent was the french fries.


I tried a slice once.  It was so saturated in grease, I couldn't finish it.


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:


> I wonder if you can get a tarot card reading with your donut.


Ummm, let's see what the sprinkles say...


----------



## Kyle

Airgasm said:


> Ummm, let's see what the sprinkles say...


It says.... those aren’t chocolate sprinkles.


----------



## glhs837

Kyle said:


> It says.... those aren’t chocolate sprinkles.




you mean, "those ant chocolate sprinkles"?


----------



## punjabigyrl

Pepperonis closed and a pizza Bolis is opening.


----------



## BernieP

RoseRed said:


> I tried a slice once.  It was so saturated in grease, I couldn't finish it.


that's because you don't know how to eat a true slice of pizza, there's a technique to drain the oil those of us from above the Mason-Dixon line employ.  But it requires a crust that is both crisp on the bottom but foldable.   (strike the "thin and crispy" and the other assemblylne pizzas)


----------



## mitzi

luvmygdaughters said:


> Any word on when the Slice House in Leonardtown is opening?  Cant wait to try their pizza.  Hoping its good, there is no where in Leonardtown to get decent pizza.  Ledo's, Pizza Hut and Papa Johns are the only choices, and to me... they taste like cardboard.



Their FB page says 1st part of April, almost ready to open.


----------



## Suz

my-thyme said:


> What's going in beside the CPFCU in California?


Dentist office.  The one next to the Exxon station on GMR is building there.


----------



## BernieP

What's not coming to Southern Maryland or more accurately, what may be leaving.
Wildewood and First Colony may have some vacancies to fill.

50 companies you didn’t know were at risk of bankruptcy

Got as far at #14 - I think that was Pier 1.  Don't know if BK Lounge is on the list or not (yet).
JC Penney, GNC are there.


----------



## SamSpade

BernieP said:


> What's not coming to Southern Maryland or more accurately, what may be leaving.
> Wildewood and First Colony may have some vacancies to fill.
> 
> 50 companies you didn’t know were at risk of bankruptcy
> 
> Got as far at #14 - I think that was Pier 1.  Don't know if BK Lounge is on the list or not (yet).
> JC Penney, GNC are there.



Looked at them all.
I did notice one pattern, although it might just be coincidence -

About half the stores listed had a pic of the storefront that is clearly inside a shopping mall.
And for better or worse, malls are dying. I am not sure why - I always liked the comfort of a mall,
the serendipity, the ability to just drop into a store you'd NEVER make a trip specifically to go to - 
take a breather in the food court.

But - they are slowly shutting down across the country, and new ones aren't being built much.

I have no idea why.


----------



## spr1975wshs

BernieP said:


> What's not coming to Southern Maryland or more accurately, what may be leaving.
> Wildewood and First Colony may have some vacancies to fill.
> 
> 50 companies you didn’t know were at risk of bankruptcy
> 
> Got as far at #14 - I think that was Pier 1.  Don't know if BK Lounge is on the list or not (yet).
> JC Penney, GNC are there.


Don't know if it's news, but I heard today *Shoppers* parent company is getting out of the retail grocery business.


----------



## glhs837

SamSpade said:


> Looked at them all.
> I did notice one pattern, although it might just be coincidence -
> 
> About half the stores listed had a pic of the storefront that is clearly inside a shopping mall.
> And for better or worse, malls are dying. I am not sure why - I always liked the comfort of a mall,
> the serendipity, the ability to just drop into a store you'd NEVER make a trip specifically to go to -
> take a breather in the food court.
> 
> But - they are slowly shutting down across the country, and new ones aren't being built much.
> 
> I have no idea why.




I visit dying malls when I'm on business trips, really weird to be in one at 6pm on a weeknight and see only a handful of people.


----------



## General Lee

When or why won't calvert county get a Lowes or Home Depot?


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



General Lee said:


> When or why won't calvert county get a Lowes or Home Depot?


Never happen. Not really because Calvert is anti-business, but because of such companies metrics used when deciding to build and open a new store. Calvert just does not have the metric numbers to do so. Or the space retirements via zoning to allow it.


----------



## General Lee

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> Never happen. Not really because Calvert is anti-business, but because of such companies metrics used when deciding to build and open a new store. Calvert just does not have the metric numbers to do so. Or the space retirements via zoning to allow it.



They got to have the numbers. I just don't believe it. Sure would help the over crowding at the St. Mary's Lowes.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

General Lee said:


> They got to have the numbers. I just don't believe it. Sure would help the over crowding at the St. Mary's Lowes.


Nope, southern Calvert is in the California market radius while the northern end is covered by Upper Marlboro and Annapolis.

Some studies would suggest we also have too many grocery stores.


----------



## PrchJrkr

SamSpade said:


> Looked at them all.
> I did notice one pattern, although it might just be coincidence -
> 
> About half the stores listed had a pic of the storefront that is clearly inside a shopping mall.
> And for better or worse, malls are dying. I am not sure why - I always liked the comfort of a mall,
> the serendipity, the ability to just drop into a store you'd NEVER make a trip specifically to go to -
> take a breather in the food court.
> 
> But - they are slowly shutting down across the country, and new ones aren't being built much.
> 
> I have no idea why.



Demographics of the area generally cause the decline of people willing to risk being accosted when visiting malls. It's really a shame because I used to enjoy the same ability to check out different stores, just because it was convenient. Say what you will, but you shouldn't have to arm yourself just to go shopping.


----------



## tipsymcgee

General Lee said:


> They got to have the numbers. I just don't believe it. Sure would help the over crowding at the St. Mary's Lowes.


Was it a Lowe's or Super Walmart they were proposing at the old Calvert High area that got voted down by small town calvert groups, and also one of the Commissioner's has a family run small hardware business, which they did not want to approve the outdoor section relating to garden/nursery stuff?  Just going off memory.  Isn't it weird all anyone wanted to do was build retail centers, and now they sit empty as places like Sears, Gander Mountain, HH Gregg, can't keep up with the boom of Amazon and Walmart.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

tipsymcgee said:


> Was it a Lowe's or Super Walmart they were proposing at the old Calvert High area that got voted down by small town calvert groups, and also one of the Commissioner's has a family run small hardware business, which they did not want to approve the outdoor section relating to garden/nursery stuff?  Just going off memory.  Isn't it weird all anyone wanted to do was build retail centers, and now they sit empty as places like Sears, Gander Mountain, HH Gregg, can't keep up with the boom of Amazon and Walmart.



It was the promise of a Lowe's or Home Depot.  There was never a real proposal just a wink and a nudge.  When an agreement was reached the developers, BARGO, brought in the Peterson Cos.  When asked by a now former Commissioner when the Home Depot would be open the Peterson rep replied that they didn't build those types of developments any longer since there was no money in them.

The individual you mentioned owns a hardware store and was Chair of Planning and Zoning.  He was chairing a hearing on the property when one member of the audience testified that there was nowhere in Calvert County a person could buy a hammer and nails.  That audience member was sitting beside the owner of another County hardware when he made the statement.


----------



## BernieP

Hopefully my replies / responses make sense and you can figure out what they are directed to.

I noticed a number of the stores mentioned in the story were owned by the same group, in some cases mismanagement was a cause of their misfortune.   I htink one such store cited was Bed, Bath & Beyond.  

Malls aren't dying just because of demographics, they are losing their anchor stores, those stores which brought in customers.
To survive, they are going to have to reinvent themselves, spend money to modernize and attract people to come in.
I got to visit Mall of America and it seemed to be doing a pretty good business.   But they had restuarants inside that were more upsclale than your typical food court.  Nothing fancy, but sit down with some unique alternatives to the chains.
Always liked going to the mall because it was a sone stop shopping for odds and ends, books, cards, clothing, etc.   Plus it was a good place to walk in foul weather.   Sometimes it was just that, go for a walk and maybe a cup of coffee.   Some malls actually encouraged this by opening early for walkers - before the stores were really open.   Then some of the stores got the idea they could cater to those walkers by opening early.

as for the local hardware store saga - some of that could be ignorance and some could be poor advertising and hours.
To often local stores don't open early or stay open much past 5.   Bankers hourse we use to call it.   I understand that they want to go home, eat dinner and they don't have the staff.  But that's why people are looking to the big box chain, it's not just price, it's the convience. 
You are not just selling a hammer, you are also selling customer *service*.   If that service portion is missing you can be the only store in 50 miles selling a hammer and people will drive the 50 miles.


----------



## Freefaller

NorthBeachPerso said:


> I thought y'all didn't like chain restaurants.  Make up your goddamned minds.


I believe there may be a BBQ place from Indian Head that may be looking to Relocate to St Mary's County. Lol


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

BernieP said:


> Hopefully my replies / responses make sense and you can figure out what they are directed to.
> 
> I noticed a number of the stores mentioned in the story were owned by the same group, in some cases mismanagement was a cause of their misfortune.   I htink one such store cited was Bed, Bath & Beyond.
> 
> Malls aren't dying just because of demographics, they are losing their anchor stores, those stores which brought in customers.
> To survive, they are going to have to reinvent themselves, spend money to modernize and attract people to come in.
> I got to visit Mall of America and it seemed to be doing a pretty good business.   But they had restuarants inside that were more upsclale than your typical food court.  Nothing fancy, but sit down with some unique alternatives to the chains.
> Always liked going to the mall because it was a sone stop shopping for odds and ends, books, cards, clothing, etc.   Plus it was a good place to walk in foul weather.   Sometimes it was just that, go for a walk and maybe a cup of coffee.   Some malls actually encouraged this by opening early for walkers - before the stores were really open.   Then some of the stores got the idea they could cater to those walkers by opening early.
> 
> as for the local hardware store saga - some of that could be ignorance and some could be poor advertising and hours.
> To often local stores don't open early or stay open much past 5.   Bankers hourse we use to call it.   I understand that they want to go home, eat dinner and they don't have the staff.  But that's why people are looking to the big box chain, it's not just price, it's the convience.
> You are not just selling a hammer, you are also selling customer *service*.   If that service portion is missing you can be the only store in 50 miles selling a hammer and people will drive the 50 miles.



That may be some of it but honest to Christ a big portion of it is just plain ****ing stupidity.

Had a new resident (new meaning having lived in town a couple years) stop me to demand the Town get a hardware store because he was tired of driving to Annapolis for stuff.

I asked him how he came home after work.  Well, he drove down 260 and turned left onto Paris Oaks then right on 5th.  I asked if he'd never noticed Sneade's Hardware right there where he turned onto Paris Oaks.  It has a real big sign plus several smaller ones.  He thought it was a restaurant.  Drove by it for years.

There's a lot of dumbass that has moved to all of Southern Maryland, not just Calvert.

I have always said that when all the people moved from Prince George's to here the average IQ of both places dropped.


----------



## SamSpade

BernieP said:


> Malls aren't dying just because of demographics, they are losing their anchor stores, those stores which brought in customers.
> To survive, they are going to have to reinvent themselves, spend money to modernize and attract people to come in.



By depending on some OTHER attraction other than anchor department stores which are no longer drawing people in.
People generally don't go to Sears or JC Penney any more. And I have seen so many department stores in my lifetime
close their doors for good. Woodward and Lothrop, Hecht's, Montgomery Ward - and that's just ONE MALL.

I like malls. I still like them, especially really nice ones around Christmas time. I just lament the experience is just
one that doesn't sell, or make enough of a profit anymore. I mean, when I went to one, you could go to places like
Spencer's and see all the weird stuff - or the Nature Company - or Brookstone - and check out the gadgets.
There'd be little stores specializing in stuff you're not going to visit on the road - like a tobacconist, or a bazaar
with exotic stuff - or a scuba shop. Maybe a magazine stand. Or an actual candy store. Would you really make a drive
to specifically go to Orange Julius, or Cinnabon or Au Bon Pain? But you would, in a mall.


----------



## BernieP

Now it's the Microsoft and Apple stores that draw crowds.
Just an observation, but even when there are a number of empty store fronts, the pop up / cart vendors seem to be all over the place selling all sorts of useless items.    Ok, maybe ueeless is to strong, but things you can do without.

I can't get into ordering clothing, including shoes, online.  I like to feel the item, to see how well it's made and to try it on.
I don't feel like wasting days wrapping it up and waiting for either a refund or replacement when I an item doesn't fit.


----------



## jazz lady

St. Mary’s Marketplace signs two new tenants - The BayNet
					

Mezeh Mediterranean Grill and Righttime Medical Care are going in the shopping center.




					www.thebaynet.com


----------



## stgislander

Looks like Mezeh Mediterranean Grill is an eastern Med version of Chipotle.


----------



## jazz lady

stgislander said:


> Looks like Mezeh Mediterranean Grill is an eastern Med version of Chipotle.


It sure does and I like it!  Lots less bad stuff in their food.  



			http://www.mezeh.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/Nutritional.pdf


----------



## David

*St. Mary's Marketplace Signs Two New Tenants*

(April 04, 2019) Baltimore-based developer Klein Enterprises announced today that *Mezeh Mediterranean Grill* and *Righttime Medical Care*, a 24-hour urgent care center, have signed leases at St. Mary's Marketplace in California, Md. The shopping center is home to Harris Teeter, Bay Country Liquors, Café Rio, Great Clips, Mod Pizza, Nail Trix, Batteries Plus Bulbs, Tropical Smoothie Café, Cold Stone Creamery, Rocky Mountain Chocolate Factory, Hand & Stone Massage and Facial Spa and the newly opened Starbucks Coffee.

Mezeh Mediterranean Grill is a fast-casual restaurant serving bold Mediterranean-inspired dishes made from scratch daily, and Righttime Medical Care is an urgent care services provider with locations across Maryland serving patients of all ages, 365 days a year.

"Klein Enterprises is excited to welcome these two new tenants to St. Mary's Marketplace. *We will be announcing two more national brands in the next few weeks, which will bring us close to 100% leased*," said Patricia Palumbo, director of leasing and marketing for Klein Enterprises. "We are committed to bringing high-quality and diverse businesses to the center. Both Mezeh and Righttime have a reputable presence in Maryland and are known for supporting the local communities that they serve."

Mezeh and Righttime will operate 2,973 and 2,649 square feet of retail space, respectively, at the 106,000-square foot shopping center. Mezeh will open later this summer and Righttime is expected to open in May.

The property has 536 parking spaces and is located within close proximity to the growing residential neighborhoods of Wildewood, Lexington Park and Solomons Island, and eight miles from the Naval Air Station Patuxent River, home to the National Air Warfare Center, Aircraft Division.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

Why, lookie here









						Solomons’ Tiki Bar to reopen - The BayNet
					

Transaction is an agreement to operate the now dormant business.




					www.thebaynet.com
				




Neighbors won't have to piss on their own lawns or have sex on their own car hoods any more, someone else will do it.


----------



## BernieP

David said:


> *St. Mary's Marketplace Signs Two New Tenants*
> 
> (April 04, 2019)
> Mezeh and Righttime will operate 2,973 and 2,649 square feet of retail space, respectively, at the 106,000-square foot shopping center. Mezeh will open later this summer and Righttime is expected to open in May.



Remind me which center this is, Harris Teeter one?  Have they build anything where Aldis is other than the theater?


----------



## RoseRed

BernieP said:


> Remind me which center this is, Harris Teeter one?  Have they build anything where Aldis is other than the theater?


Yes and no.


----------



## punjabigyrl

Is there really a demand for medical clinics/urgent care since telemedicine, teleoptometry(a doctor from another office will see you), telepharmacy ( this is online already) is the new way to get seen. Some states are already testing it. I just downloaded an app called Doctor on Demand (blue in color; DR with a + sign). My friend uses it and loves it. You sign in, put in your information, your insurance information then waits, doctor/PA calls in, discusses your issues, calls in meds, if you need to go in the ER they will tell you. and submit to your insurance. Imagine sitting at work and be seen.


----------



## kwillia

I've used a teladoc recently and it was great, but I already knew the specifics and what I needed. But that service can't always replace an in person visit. Symptoms can be the same for a number of conditions. And a person's vitals are not something that can be checked via a phone or computer conversation.


----------



## David

The opening of Mezeh Mediterranean Grill was changed to later in summer 2019.


----------



## glhs837

kwillia said:


> I've used a teladoc recently and it was great, but I already knew the specifics and what I needed. But that service can't always replace an in person visit. Symptoms can be the same for a number of conditions. And a person's vitals are not something that can be checked via a phone or computer conversation.




But they are. Wife has a cuff, and the fingertip blood O2/heartrate sensor, and recently added a bluetooth Kardia ECG device. Total price for all three under $200 dollars. There's your vitals right there.  You are right that it doesn't always replace an office visit, but it certainly has a place. Especially when you live in a place where the doctors you want to see are not available.


----------



## mitzi

The Slice House is open. This is on their FB page.

THE SLICE HOUSE IN LEONARDTOWN IS NOW OPEN: Come check out the NEW Restaurant The Slice House in Leonardtown located at 41565 Park Ave, Leonardtown.

Their Hours are:
 Mon-Thur 11AM-8PM
 Fri-Sat 11AM-11PM
 Sun-CLOSED

They are Working on a Late Night Bar Business.


----------



## exiled

Rocky Mountain Chocolate Factory?  Well, with two locally owned chocolate shops in town (Black Point at Blue Wind, and Heritage in Leonardtown), we will easily see if SOMD wants to support local businesses, or mass production.  Hard to believe such a huge, national chain thinks there is enough demand here for chocolate to open a store, when two already exist in such a small area.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

exiled said:


> Rocky Mountain Chocolate Factory?  Well, with two locally owned chocolate shops in town (Black Point at Blue Wind, and Heritage in Leonardtown), we will easily see if SOMD wants to support local businesses, or mass production.  Hard to believe such a huge, national chain thinks there is enough demand here for chocolate to open a store, when two already exist in such a small area.



The company has probably noticed that the residents, especially the ones who have come down here from the I95 corridor to enlighten us, would rather patronize any chain operation than a good locally owned one.


----------



## mudpuddle

why doesn't a chocolate store open in Charlotte Hall? We have the room!


----------



## RoseRed

Mmmm… See's Candies....


----------



## spr1975wshs

How about...Candles... 

The dreaded Yanqui Candle Company


----------



## RoseRed

spr1975wshs said:


> How about...Candles...
> 
> The dreaded Yanqui Candle Company


No.


----------



## awpitt

spr1975wshs said:


> How about...Candles...
> 
> The dreaded Yanqui Candle Company



They already have those at Cracker Barrel.


----------



## beachcat

The company has probably noticed that the residents, especially the ones who have come down here from the I95 corridor to enlighten us, would rather patronize any chain operation than a good locally owned one.

so glad I don't work down there anymore.  its a clusterf*ck of a county, not crap to do if you're single (go to sonic, go to cracker barrel, go to the liquor store, go boating in summer....see the same people, same one horse town).  but yet they keep cycling retailers through that county.


----------



## LtownTaxpayer

beachcat said:


> The company has probably noticed that the residents, especially the ones who have come down here from the I95 corridor to enlighten us, would rather patronize any chain operation than a good locally owned one.
> 
> so glad I don't work down there anymore.  its a clusterf*ck of a county, not crap to do if you're single (go to sonic, go to cracker barrel, go to the liquor store, go boating in summer....see the same people, same one horse town).  but yet they keep cycling retailers through that county.


I wonder why you feel the need to keep up with a message board about a place that you clearly are glad you left. Those feelings may well be reciprocated. Perhaps you should find the message boards for the new place that you are inhabiting and just leave SOMD.com alone.


----------



## BernieP

NorthBeachPerso said:


> The company has probably noticed that the residents, especially the ones who have come down here from the I95 corridor to enlighten us, would rather patronize any chain operation than a good locally owned one.


Here's the problem with SOME small, locally owned businesses.  HOURS and SERVICE
What I've seen of the market down here in 20+ years is people like cheap.   
The majority, like cheap and plentiful.   They are not concerned with premium or higher end products when it comes to food and beverage.
The biggest threat to the two local candy companies isn't Rocky Mountain (which will saturate the market), but that most people probably buy their chocolate (candy) at WalMart or the Dollar Stores.
Cheaper and convient


----------



## mudpuddle

beachcat, hi! I see that you were from North Beach. I have never been but am planning to visit there in the Summer! Any places you would recommend?


----------



## beachcat

mudpuddle said:


> beachcat, hi! I see that you were from North Beach. I have never been but am planning to visit there in the Summer! Any places you would recommend?


Hi Mudpuddle!  Neptunes has fabulous food, the north beach farmers market on Friday nights is a great place to people watch, they have local wine, local beers, etc.


----------



## mudpuddle

beachcat said:


> Hi Mudpuddle!  Neptunes has fabulous food, the north beach farmers market on Friday nights is a great place to people watch, they have local wine, local beers, etc.


hey thanks! I definitely will check out Neptunes and I love farmers markets! I will try to go on a Friday!
I am not from SOMD, and never heard of North Beach until my daughter went there with friends, just about 2 years ago (after she had moved away from SOMD)! I wanted to go last year, but they had the bad floods! I am looking forward to seeing the beautiful views! I have lived here, Charlotte Hall, since 1996 and never heard anyone mention North Beach. I wonder why that is?


----------



## Clem72

mudpuddle said:


> I have lived here, Charlotte Hall, since 1996 and never heard anyone mention North Beach. I wonder why that is?



Maybe it's because they charge a "Beach Fee" that's higher than six flags admission.


----------



## mudpuddle

really? That is crazy! I guess I will still go and check it out. (Have to go at least once.)


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

Clem72 said:


> Maybe it's because they charge a "Beach Fee" that's higher than six flags admission.



Which is, as usual, an incorrect statement.  Unless you learned to count in some alternate universe $70.99 ((Six Flags) is more than $19 (North Beach).

Now, if you want to argue whether one or the other is worth it then that's a different conversation.


----------



## Clem72

NorthBeachPerso said:


> Which is, as usual, an incorrect statement.  Unless you learned to count in some alternate universe $70.99 ((Six Flags) is more than $19 (North Beach).
> 
> Now, if you want to argue whether one or the other is worth it then that's a different conversation.



Alright Aspy, this is what we call an exageration for comedic effect. Your next lesson will be in recognizing the difference between sarcasm and literalisms.


----------



## mudpuddle

I have not been to Six Flags in many years. Went once and said never again! You have to pay me to go there, and 70.00 would not be enough!!!


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

Clem72 said:


> Alright Aspy, this is what we call an exageration for comedic effect. Your next lesson will be in recognizing the difference between sarcasm and literalisms.


Comedy?  I thought you were just a dumbass.  Imagine my surprise.


----------



## beachcat

Clem72 said:


> Maybe it's because they charge a "Beach Fee" that's higher than six flags admission.


There is a beach fee, yes.   Not as high as six flags.   It ranges, if you're out of county, it may be as expensive as Six Flags.  If so, go there. Stay away from North Beach.


----------



## beachcat

mudpuddle said:


> I have not been to Six Flags in many years. Went once and said never again! You have to pay me to go there, and 70.00 would not be enough!!!


The farmers market is free, the Friday night car show is free, the wine tasting is free.  its a great time.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

beachcat said:


> There is a beach fee, yes.   Not as high as six flags.   It ranges, if you're out of county, it may be as expensive as Six Flags.  If so, go there. Stay away from North Beach.


Except it's not as expensive as Six Flags for out of County.  The $19 was that fee last year.  I don't know what it is for this year.


----------



## mudpuddle

beachcat said:


> The farmers market is free, the Friday night car show is free, the wine tasting is free.  its a great time.


I am still greatly looking forward to going, no matter the cost!!!


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



mudpuddle said:


> I have not been to Six Flags in many years. Went once and said never again! You have to pay me to go there, and 70.00 would not be enough!!!


Yeah this. It's like attending a PG County / Southeast DC social gathering that includes a majority of everyone from the underclasses.


----------



## mudpuddle

well, I wasn't thinking of the people as being "underclasses", it's just that it was way too crowded!


----------



## Gilligan

Clem72 said:


> Maybe it's because they charge a "Beach Fee" that's higher than six flags admission.



I used to hang out with some friends in North Beach a lot back in the mid 70s..buddy's family had a waterfront cottage we used, just up the road a piece in Holland Point, and we kept several boats there.   "Nof Beesh" was a real dive back in those days..but had some good bars and we had some great party times.  You could buy a run down house a block off the main beach road back in those days for not much over ten grand.  Sure has changed a lot in the last 40 years.


----------



## beachcat

NorthBeachPerso said:


> Except it's not as expensive as Six Flags for out of County.  The $19 was that fee last year.  I don't know what it is for this year.


the county commissioners have decided not to sell season passes to out of county residents.  I think the fee for out of county residents this year is 1,954,897.00


----------



## RoseRed

BernieP said:


> Hopefully my replies / responses make sense and you can figure out what they are directed to.
> 
> *I noticed a number of the stores mentioned in the story were owned by the same group, in some cases mismanagement was a cause of their misfortune.   I htink one such store cited was Bed, Bath & Beyond. *
> 
> Malls aren't dying just because of demographics, they are losing their anchor stores, those stores which brought in customers.
> To survive, they are going to have to reinvent themselves, spend money to modernize and attract people to come in.
> I got to visit Mall of America and it seemed to be doing a pretty good business.   But they had restuarants inside that were more upsclale than your typical food court.  Nothing fancy, but sit down with some unique alternatives to the chains.
> Always liked going to the mall because it was a sone stop shopping for odds and ends, books, cards, clothing, etc.   Plus it was a good place to walk in foul weather.   Sometimes it was just that, go for a walk and maybe a cup of coffee.   Some malls actually encouraged this by opening early for walkers - before the stores were really open.   Then some of the stores got the idea they could cater to those walkers by opening early.
> 
> as for the local hardware store saga - some of that could be ignorance and some could be poor advertising and hours.
> To often local stores don't open early or stay open much past 5.   Bankers hourse we use to call it.   I understand that they want to go home, eat dinner and they don't have the staff.  But that's why people are looking to the big box chain, it's not just price, it's the convience.
> You are not just selling a hammer, you are also selling customer *service*.   If that service portion is missing you can be the only store in 50 miles selling a hammer and people will drive the 50 miles.



And they are closing...  http://www.thebaynet.com/articles/0419/bedbathandbeyondplansstoreclosures.html

Last paragraph...  "As this story was put to bed, the company continues to take a bath and what lies ahead in the future for any of the stores in our region is beyond us."


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

beachcat said:


> the county commissioners have decided not to sell season passes to out of county residents.  I think the fee for out of county residents this year is 1,954,897.00


The County Commissioners have absolutely nothing to do with beach passes in North Beach.  The season fee last year for out of County was $400, in County was $200.  Both categories saw the highest sales ever.  Overall last year there were around 38,000 paid admissions to the beach in North Beach. July 4th was the largest one day total ever at $35,000. July 4th on June 30th (the day of the fireworks) saw total admissions of around $20,000.


----------



## beachcat

The County Commissioners have absolutely nothing to do with beach passes in North Beach.  The season fee last year for out of County was $400, in County was $200.  Both categories saw the highest sales ever.  Overall last year there were around 38,000 paid admissions to the beach in North Beach. July 4th was the largest one day total ever at $35,000. July 4th on June 30th (the day of the fireworks) saw total admissions of around $20,000.

ok.  Someone decided not to sell season passes to out of county residents during the 2019 season.   Where did you find those statistics, I can't even find the link on the prices for this year, but they are posted at the beach


----------



## Grumpy

beachcat said:


> Neptunes has fabulous food


----------



## BernieP

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> Yeah this. It's like attending a PG County / Southeast DC social gathering that includes a majority of everyone from the underclasses.



I would have used the phrase, young people with a reputaiton for resolving issues with violence, over underclasses.
The same problem plagued 6 Flags in New Jersey.   Situated where it was, they would end up having rival groups show up on the same day.   Usually resulting in a disagreement - sometimes an all out brawl.   The shame of it is, it makes it unsafe for families of all classes with small children.
How do they restrict / control unsupervised young adults without crossing a legal line?


----------



## BernieP

but we digress, don't know how we got off on poor North Beach and their fees.  

Anybody here of a tennent for either the former Ruby Tuesday's or Cheeseburger in Paradise?
Long standing vacancy in Colony South parking lot - the former Capital One bank,


----------



## SamSpade

RoseRed said:


> And they are closing...  http://www.thebaynet.com/articles/0419/bedbathandbeyondplansstoreclosures.html
> 
> Last paragraph...  "As this story was put to bed, the company continues to take a bath and what lies ahead in the future for any of the stores in our region is beyond us."



My only gripe about BB&B is - what's the compelling reason to go there?
About the only reason I ever go there or have gone there is - either I saw something on the sidewalk sale I wanted,
or somehow I found out something I was looking for happened to be in the store - like a Christmas decoration
or Ravens coffee mug. I would never just - "shop" - there, because frankly, I mostly can't figure the damned place out.


----------



## RoseRed

SamSpade said:


> My only gripe about BB&B is - what's the compelling reason to go there?
> About the only reason I ever go there or have gone there is - either I saw something on the sidewalk sale I wanted,
> or somehow I found out something I was looking for happened to be in the store - like a Christmas decoration
> or Ravens coffee mug. I would never just - "shop" - there, because frankly, I mostly can't figure the damned place out.


I hardly ever go there either.  I may go in soon to see if I can find some bedroom curtains on sale.  If not, I'll find them elsewhere.


----------



## Editor

*New Businesses in Calvert Co.*

2 Scoops








						2 Scoops, LLC
					

2 Scoops, LLC. 1,372 likes · 1 talking about this · 219 were here. 2 Scoops features hand made local Ice Cream from Frozen Farmer out of Bridgeville, DE.




					www.facebook.com
				



78 Solomons Island Road, Prince Frederick
443-968-8670

Sawatdee Thai Seafood
13958 HG Trueman Road, Solomons
410-443-6523

*Relocations*

Champagne Taste Bridal








						Maryland Designer Wedding Dress Consignment Boutique
					

Champagne Taste Bridal is a Calvert County Maryland based Bridal Dress Consignment Boutique. Come and Experience this Special Moment with Us.




					champagnetastebridal.com
				



32 Cox Road, Huntingtown
443-579-4696


----------



## Disney4845

Nice to see others adding new businesses to this page.  I cant keep up anymore with business and all the updates.  Hope everyone is doing well!
http://shashoconsulting.blogspot.com/2019/05/may-updates.html


----------



## frequentflier

Wild Birds Unlimited is opening a second location in LaPlata.


----------



## Kyle

frequentflier said:


> Wild Birds Unlimited is opening a second location in LaPlata.


 Amazing that a business can make money... dedicated to feeding backyard birds.


----------



## frequentflier

Kyle said:


> Amazing that a business can make money... dedicated to feeding backyard birds.





Kyle said:


> Amazing that a business can make money... dedicated to feeding backyard birds.



Since I have known her, the lady that owns the store has had three successful businesses. She has always been a bird watcher, feeder, photographer and even before opening this store, she was everyone's go to person with bird related questions! The store (s) are a perfect fit for her and I applaud Barb's success!
I have always fed birds, squirrels and whatever comes around for grub. Though I can buy a lot of bird stuff wholesale because of my business, WBU does have awesome feeders, food, fun stuff and gifts and very knowledgeable staff. I recently bought a wine pourer that chirps like a bird when you pour it! Expensive but cute!


----------



## BernieP

frequentflier said:


> I have always fed birds, squirrels



Isn't that redundant, damn squirrels pretty much will feed on anything.   Had one living off the trash in a dumpster.  
But squirrels do add an entertainment factor when it comes to protecting the bird feeders.   Persistent and somewhat clever, more persistent though in trying to get at the food - hilarious results.


----------



## frequentflier

BernieP said:


> Isn't that redundant, damn squirrels pretty much will feed on anything.   Had one living off the trash in a dumpster.
> But squirrels do add an entertainment factor when it comes to protecting the bird feeders.   Persistent and somewhat clever, more persistent though in trying to get at the food - hilarious results.


I have one of those round contraptions to put shelled peanuts in. I love watching the acrobatics. There are plenty of shelled and unshelled peanuts for them and bird seed. We even have a family of black squirrels that come around regularly. I love and feed them all!


----------



## BernieP

frequentflier said:


> I have one of those round contraptions to put shelled peanuts in. I love watching the acrobatics. There are plenty of shelled and unshelled peanuts for them and bird seed. We even have a family of black squirrels that come around regularly. I love and feed them all!


I hear tail (sic) that there's a video of a squirrel trying to climb up a greased pole to a bird feeder.


----------



## Bonehead

Went to The Slice pizza place yesterday.....Expensive at 4$ a slice and poor in quality. Thin super droopy slice that you have to fold to eat. To me thin crust should be crispy. Don't waste your money. McKays pizza is way better in my opinion at 2.50 $ a slice.


----------



## FettZilla

What's happening northbound on route 5 in Charlotte Hall just on the other side of the recycle station? See some open land being worked on.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



FettZilla said:


> What's happening northbound on route 5 in Charlotte Hall just on the other side of the recycle station? See some open land being worked on.


Might be the new Veterans Affairs Clinic being built to replace the old clinic next to the Veterans Retirement home.


----------



## spr1975wshs

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> Might be the new Veterans Affairs Clinic being built to replace the old clinic next to the Veterans Retirement home.











						Contract awarded for long-awaited Charlotte Hall veterans outpatient clinic
					

After roughly 14 years of trudging through bureaucratic process, a contract has been awarded for the construction of the Charlotte Hall Veterans Affairs Community-Based Outpatient Clinic, and a public hearing




					www.somdnews.com


----------



## kickstand

Bonehead said:


> Thin super droopy slice that you have to fold to eat.


Yeah. It's called _New York Style Pizza_ because of that...


----------



## glhs837

Whats happe3ning behind the Salt Cycle studio building?


----------



## Gilligan

glhs837 said:


> Whats happe3ning behind the Salt Cycle studio building?


Looks like some kinna construction going on.


----------



## glhs837

Gilligan said:


> Looks like some kinna construction going on.



I'm not saying stuff like this this is why you have to live on an island.....but I think it's a factor......thats all I'm saying......


----------



## GWguy

Gilligan said:


> Looks like some kinna construction going on.


----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


> View attachment 137914


Moi?


----------



## glhs837

Gilligan said:


> Moi?




-50 oints for the lack of a Miss Piggy meme.......


----------



## jazz lady

glhs837 said:


> -50 oinks for the lack of a Miss Piggy meme.......



:fixed:


----------



## NewsJunky

Sorry if I missed it before, but does anyone know what is going next to Cedar Point Credit Union - and behind the Firehouse Subs on Route 235 at Chancellors Run?   tia.


----------



## jazz lady

Russell Brothers has opened another location at the old Woods Produce on southbound Route 5 in Charlotte Hall.


----------



## 1stGenSMIB

Editor said:


> *New Businesses in Calvert Co.*
> 
> Sawatdee Thai Seafood
> 13958 HG Trueman Road, Solomons
> 410-443-6523


I know the lady that started this business..she is very good at it (personal friend)...I don't even like Thai food, but I might go in there once or twice to eat! They are in the old China Harbor space.


----------



## RoseRed

sastanley said:


> I know the lady that started this business..she is very good at it (personal friend)...I don't even like Thai food, but I might go in there once or twice to eat! *They are in the old China Harbor space.*



That place finally gave up the ghost?


----------



## 1stGenSMIB

Ever since Yvonne left it to her employees maybe 6 or 7 (??) years ago, it was doomed. They tried for several years, but I never thought it was that good for takeout, and it wasn't cheap.


----------



## Editor

*Calvert County Congratulates New, Relocated and Expanded Businesses*

Calvert County continues to prosper as businesses small and large open in the thriving economic climate. With the ability to purchase anything and everything at your fingertips, local businesses are sometimes overlooked, but the Calvert County Department of Economic Development aims to help businesses of all sizes succeed, from small, local businesses to large, national enterprises.

Join the Calvert County Board of County Commissioners and the Department of Economic Development in congratulating the following new, expanded and relocated businesses.

*New Businesses

Carter's Webb Learning Center*
4124 Old Town Road, Huntingtown
410-414-5084

*Chesapeake Marketing Solutions, LLC*
1550 Woods Road, St. Leonard
443-975-3036

*District Sports Consulting*
Dunkirk
941-735-5289

*Dunkin' Donuts*
30 Old Field Lane, Prince Frederick
240-298-4182

*Relocations*

*The Connection, Inc.*
440 Solomons Island Road, Suite 214, Prince Frederick
410-834-5395

*Expansions*

*Mrs. Moo's Corner*
3915 Hallowing Point Road, Prince Frederick
410-610-0094


----------



## RoseRed

sastanley said:


> Ever since Yvonne left it to her employees maybe 6 or 7 (??) years ago, it was doomed. They tried for several years, but I never thought it was that good for takeout, and it wasn't cheap.


She's still alive?  I thought she went the way of Vera...


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> That place finally gave up the ghost?


It closed the beginning of January.  Used to stop by occasionally for their Subgum Wonton soup and saw they were closed back then.


----------



## 1stGenSMIB

RoseRed said:


> She's still alive?  I thought she went the way of Vera...



She retired and sold/gifted the business is what I recall...I do not remember where she went, but my wife probably does. 
No offense to anyone, but it is hard to tell with Asians..they never seem to age. You could be right, she could have been 100 years old for all I know.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> It closed the beginning of January.  Used to stop by occasionally for their Subgum Wonton soup and saw they were closed back then.


D and I went there once.  We were the only people there.  It was


----------



## RoseRed

sastanley said:


> She retired and sold/gifted the business is what I recall...I do not remember where she went, but my wife probably does.
> No offense to anyone, but it is hard to tell with Asians..they never seem to age. You could be right, she could have been 100 years old for all I know.


She had the business established at the old location on the Island when I moved to MD in 1990...


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> She had the business established at the old location on the Island when I moved to MD in 1990...


And the food there was great.  When they moved to the 2nd location, their great dishes weren't so great anymore.  I stopped going there shortly after they moved.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> And the food there was great.  When they moved to the 2nd location, their great dishes weren't so great anymore.  I stopped going there shortly after they moved.


Agree.  Actually, thinking back, Castaways was at the location, then followed by China Harbor and subsequent businesses.


----------



## stgislander

sastanley said:


> I know the lady that started this business..she is very good at it (personal friend)...I don't even like Thai food, but I might go in there once or twice to eat! They are in the old China Harbor space.


Thanks for the head's up.  When I was over in England recently, I was feeling a little under the weather.  At a Thai restaurant that evening I ordered Thai Tom Yum soup.  First time I've had it.  I believe it was the BEST soup I've ever eaten.  I hope I can get my Tom Yum fix there.


----------



## TPD

NewsJunky said:


> Sorry if I missed it before, but does anyone know what is going next to Cedar Point Credit Union - and behind the Firehouse Subs on Route 235 at Chancellors Run?   tia.



Dr Jenny Hawkins dentistry.  Currently on GMR moving to new location next to CPFCU


----------



## GWguy

stgislander said:


> Thanks for the head's up.  When I was over in England recently, I was feeling a little under the weather.  At a Thai restaurant that evening I ordered Thai Tom Yum soup.  First time I've had it.  I believe it was the BEST soup I've ever eaten.  I hope I can get my Tom Yum fix there.


Thai Inter in California makes a very good Tom Yum.  I get it there often in the fall and winter.  Once in a while they have summer rolls too.


----------



## stgislander

GWguy said:


> Thai Inter in California makes a very good Tom Yum.  I get it there often in the fall and winter.  Once in a while they have summer rolls too.


I've not had much luck there.  The few times I went there specifically, they were closed.  It got to the point I thought they were out of business.  I'll give them another shot.


----------



## Mavis

We go to Sawatadee on GMR at least once a week.  Food is excellent, as is service, summer rolls always on the menu!


----------



## stgislander

Mavis said:


> We go to Sawatadee on GMR at least once a week.  Food is excellent, as is service, summer rolls always on the menu!


Great!  That's even closer for my Tom Yum fix.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

On my way to work this morning, I saw  a new place had opened or,  getting ready to open, where the old Ginnys Country Diner was on 235, in Mechanicsville .  It's now a Pizza Boli's.


----------



## stgislander

luvmygdaughters said:


> On my way to work this morning, I saw  a new place had opened or,  getting ready to open, where the old Ginnys Country Diner was on 235, in Mechanicsville .  It's now a Pizza Boli's.


Is that a chain?  I seem to remember going to a Pizza Boli's in Rehobeth Beach back in the early 90's.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

stgislander said:


> Is that a chain?  I seem to remember going to a Pizza Boli's in Rehobeth Beach back in the early 90's.


I think so.  Looked them up online and there are quite a few of them.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

beachcat said:


> The County Commissioners have absolutely nothing to do with beach passes in North Beach.  The season fee last year for out of County was $400, in County was $200.  Both categories saw the highest sales ever.  Overall last year there were around 38,000 paid admissions to the beach in North Beach. July 4th was the largest one day total ever at $35,000. July 4th on June 30th (the day of the fireworks) saw total admissions of around $20,000.
> 
> ok.  Someone decided not to sell season passes to out of county residents during the 2019 season.   Where did you find those statistics, I can't even find the link on the prices for this year, but they are posted at the beach


I'm sorry, I didn't see this until just now.
Those numbers are actuals presented by the North Beach Waterfront Supervisor at the monthly Town Council meetings last year.
If you go on the North Beach website they still may be linked, I don't know how long the reports stay up.  You'd be looking for the July, August and September 2018 meetings.

The new Mayor changed the minutes and reports format so I don't know if you'd look at the corresponding months for 2019 if they'd have comparisons to last year.  They used to.


----------



## jazz lady

Saw a post on the mayor of Leonardtown's FB page that Action Lounge and Billiards is going in next to Leonardtown Grill and will be opening in about a month.  This is the shopping center where Salsa's is.


----------



## jazz lady

Also, Mike Hewitt is planning on and is in the process of restoring, renovating, and reopening Tall Timbers Tavern AKA The Knotty Pine.  Lots of memories from there!


----------



## jazz lady

Herring Creek Furniture is opening up in the Cecil's Old Mill building in Great Mills on Thursday.









						Herring Creek Furniture
					

Herring Creek Furniture, California, Maryland. 2,356 likes · 38 talking about this · 96 were here. Furniture custom built from reclaimed products and locally harvested lumber.  Tables, benches,...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## kom526

jazz lady said:


> Herring Creek Furniture is opening up in the Cecil's Old Mill building in Great Mills on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herring Creek Furniture
> 
> 
> Herring Creek Furniture, California, Maryland. 2,356 likes · 38 talking about this · 96 were here. Furniture custom built from reclaimed products and locally harvested lumber.  Tables, benches,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


Rob does some fantastic work.


----------



## Gilligan

jazz lady said:


> Also, Mike Hewitt is planning on and is in the process of restoring, renovating, and reopening Tall Timbers Tavern AKA The Knotty Pine.  Lots of memories from there!



I was stunned to see, from Mike's posts on FB,  that the interior is as it always was. I had assumed that Walt had converted it all to living space!


----------



## stgislander

jazz lady said:


> Also, Mike Hewitt is planning on and is in the process of restoring, renovating, and reopening Tall Timbers Tavern AKA The Knotty Pine.  Lots of memories from there!



There was talk at one time about moving the restaurant over at Chief's into there.  That obviously fell through.


----------



## GWguy

Where is the Tall Timbers Tavern?  Or was?


----------



## jazz lady

GWguy said:


> Where is the Tall Timbers Tavern?  Or was?


Tall Timbers. You're welcome.


----------



## GWguy

jazz lady said:


> Tall Timbers. You're welcome.


Ask a stupid question.... 

You're such a big help...what road?


----------



## Gilligan

She's right, you know.


----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


> Ask a stupid question....
> 
> You're such a big help...what road?


Wait for it...Tall Timbers Rd.


----------



## Gilligan

Building lower right...The former Tall Timbers Tavern...


----------



## GWguy

Oh.  I thought all of those building were part of Chiefs.
Got it.  Thanx.


----------



## jazz lady

Don't expect TTT to be open anytime soon.  Reading his posts, he is shooting to have it open in time for his 50th class reunion...in 2021.


----------



## jazz lady

Gilligan said:


> I was stunned to see, from Mike's posts on FB,  that the interior is as it always was. I had assumed that Walt had converted it all to living space!


I was surprised, too.  It's as I remember it from my childhood.  It will be great to see it restored to how it was way back when.


----------



## Gilligan

jazz lady said:


> I was surprised, too.  It's as I remember it from my childhood.



Which of the the 30's big bands was your favorite?


----------



## jazz lady

Gilligan said:


> Which of the the 30's big bands was your favorite?


Duke Ellington and Count Basie, but I didn't get to see them live like you did.  :kickingrocks:


----------



## stgislander

jazz lady said:


> Duke Ellington and Count Basie, but I didn't get to see them live like you did.  :kickingrocks:


(Mic drop)


----------



## jazz lady

stgislander said:


> (Mic drop)


----------



## Gilligan

Til next round....


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> Til next round....


Give it up.  You're the JV squad playing against the varsity.


----------



## Gilligan




----------



## kom526

I talked to Mike today about TTT and like he said on FB, parking is the issue.


----------



## BernieP

kom526 said:


> I talked to Mike today about TTT and like he said on FB, parking is the issue.


I could see that just from the Google map image.   From overhead it looked more like a house, with a lot of trees and a simple driveway.


----------



## jazz lady

kom526 said:


> I talked to Mike today about TTT and like he said on FB, parking is the issue.


His posts said he was trying to buy adjacent property for that.  I guess parking along the road like we did in the old days is long gone.


----------



## Grumpy

jazz lady said:


> His posts said he was trying to buy adjacent property for that.  I guess parking along the road like we did in the old days is long gone.



Curious if that is the place where a buddy of mine's band played in the late 60s, early 70s..Went there a few times, driving down there from DC area was like falling off the end of the earth..Enjoyed going there, was under 21 but I think the drinking age was 16 there..lol. I do remember parking was an issue. Last time there, lead singer was getting heckled by a sailor and his response ' Bite my crank, matey' didn't go over very well


----------



## jazz lady

Grumpy said:


> Curious if that is the place where a buddy of mine's band played in the late 60s, early 70s..Went there a few times, driving down there from DC area was like falling off the end of the earth..Enjoyed going there, was under 21 but I think the drinking age was 16 there..lol. I do remember parking was an issue. Last time there, lead singer was getting heckled by a sailor and his response ' Bite my crank, matey' didn't go over very well


Back then, if you had money they didn't care as enforcement was rather lax back then.  They lowered the drinking age to 18 for beer and wine in 1974, then raised it back up to 21 in 1984.  I hit the sweet spot.


----------



## MADPEBS1

good lord, that will bring back some memories..... Some time i wonder how i survived, drinking and driving!!!!!!!!!!! Between Tall Timbers and Oak Wood tavern, am i correct, there was an Oak wood right?????


----------



## awpitt

MADPEBS1 said:


> good lord, that will bring back some memories..... Some time i wonder how i survived, drinking and driving!!!!!!!!!!! Between Tall Timbers and Oak Wood tavern, am i correct, there was an Oak wood right?????



Oakwood Tavern.   Oakwood Lodge.

Something like that.


----------



## MADPEBS1

oakwood lodge, that was it ;-0


----------



## Hank

New Irish Pub/Restaurant opening in the P. Fred, Greene Turtle space... O'Gannigans is the name...


----------



## littlelady

MADPEBS1 said:


> oakwood lodge, that was it ;-0



Hey!  Missed ya!


----------



## NextJen

Hank said:


> New Irish Pub/Restaurant opening in the P. Fred, Greene Turtle space... O'Gannigans is the name...


Thanks for this tidbit. I'll have to check them out once they are open.


----------



## frequentflier

The construction continues for the "Imaginarium Indoor Playspace" in Solomons, next to Pepper's Pet Pantry in the Solomons Towne Centre. This indoor playground for children is geared for young people aged 1-12. Though I don't have more information, they do have a facebook page.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Hank said:


> New Irish Pub/Restaurant opening in the P. Fred, Greene Turtle space... O'Gannigans is the name...


Funny that, O'Gannigan, or, Gannigan, is not an Irish surname. Cannot find it listed anywhere in any Irish/Ireland website. It's a made up name. So, the theme might be Irish, but it's not really. Talk about cultural appropriation. If the name is fake, I can only imagine what the food and drink will be like.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



frequentflier said:


> The construction continues for the "Imaginarium Indoor Playspace" in Solomons, next to Pepper's Pet Pantry in the Solomons Towne Centre. This indoor playground for children is geared for young people aged 1-12. Though I don't have more information, they do have a facebook page.


I'm wondering if the word, "Imaginarium", is copyrighted?


----------



## Hank

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> Funny that, O'Gannigan, or, Gannigan, is not an Irish surname. Cannot find it listed anywhere in any Irish/Ireland website. It's a made up name. So, the theme might be Irish, but it's not really. Talk about cultural appropriation. If the name is fake, I can only imagine what the food and drink will be like.



Relax, Dude....geeesh

Anything will be better than a Greene Turtle or The Taphouse... Different owners who know what they are doing.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Hank said:


> Relax, Dude....geeesh
> 
> *Anything will be better than a Greene Turtle or The Taphouse*... Different owners who know what they are doing.


Well, that is definitely a true statement. And I am relaxed. Just think it's disingenuous to call it an Irish pub using fake Irish name is all.


----------



## GWguy

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if the word, "Imaginarium", is copyrighted?


It's used in the title of a movie, _Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus._


----------



## Gilligan

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> Well, that is definitely a true statement. And I am relaxed. Just think it's disingenuous to call it an Irish pub using fake Irish name is all.



Maybe "Beginagans" was already taken.


----------



## RoseRed

Gilligan said:


> Maybe "Beginagans" was already taken.


How about Benihaha's?


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> How about Benihaha's?


Too French sounding.


----------



## Hank

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> Well, that is definitely a true statement. And I am relaxed. Just think it's disingenuous to call it an Irish pub using fake Irish name is all.



"You may" ask the owners the meaning behind it and report back! I would rather judge them on the food they serve and not what they decided to name it...


----------



## BernieP

Hank said:


> Relax, Dude....geeesh
> 
> Anything will be better than a Greene Turtle or The *Taphouse*... Different owners who know what they are doing.


and what is the problem with the Taphouse?   Don't have your beer on tap?


----------



## Hank

BernieP said:


> and what is the problem with the Taphouse?   Don't have your beer on tap?



Wasn't quite a "taphouse"... They specialized in Miller Lite & Coors Light... And the food was horrible! Not to mention the clientele that had the cops there every other night...


----------



## lucky_bee

Hank said:


> Wasn't quite a "taphouse"... They specialized in Miller Lite & Coors Light... And the food was horrible! Not to mention the clientele that had the cops there every other night...


serious question, have you been there since the first month it opened? It's done a total 180. I don't think I see anything but unique and local beers. They've also really shaped up their bar food menu. My favorites are all the bollywood-taphouse crossovers like the chicken naan pizzas and the chicken makhni tacos     I invite myself to my husband's work happy hours there all the time just for some makhni tacos.


----------



## Hank

lucky_bee said:


> serious question, have you been there since the first month it opened? It's done a total 180. I don't think I see anything but unique and local beers. They've also really shaped up their bar food menu. My favorites are all the bollywood-taphouse crossovers like the chicken naan pizzas and the chicken makhni tacos     I invite myself to my husband's work happy hours there all the time just for some makhni tacos.



Well, it's done a 360. They are closed down... Are we talking about the same Taphouse?


----------



## RoseRed

Hank said:


> Well, it's done a 360. They are closed down... Are we talking about the same Taphouse?


I think she's talking about the Taphouse 1634 over here in California.  Where Lenny's used to be.


----------



## lucky_bee

Hank said:


> Well, it's done a 360. They are closed down... Are we talking about the same Taphouse?





RoseRed said:


> I think she's talking about the Taphouse 1634 over here in California.  Where Lenny's used to be.



had no idea there was another Taphouse in the area.


----------



## Tech

NextJen said:


> Thanks for this tidbit. I'll have to check them out once they are open.


Just an excuse for the food.


Hank said:


> Relax, Dude....geeesh
> 
> Anything will be better than a Greene Turtle or The Taphouse... Different owners who know what they are doing.


No worst than the "Irish" restaurant I went to in Dublin, owned by some Chi-coms.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Tech said:


> Just an excuse for the food.
> 
> No worst than the "Irish" restaurant I went to in Dublin, owned by some Chi-coms.


Get out. Really? A Chinese owned Irish restaurant, in Ireland?


----------



## Tech

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> Get out. Really? A Chinese owned Irish restaurant, in Ireland?


Chi-coms flag flying out front, staff didn't appear to be local.


----------



## BernieP

Tech said:


> Chi-coms flag flying out front, staff didn't appear to be local.


I only find it interesting that it's an Irish Pub.   Ran into a fair number of Chinese restaurants in western Europe.   One place where the local language isn't a problem.   Just one from column A, 2 from Column B.


----------



## Tech

BernieP said:


> I only find it interesting that it's an Irish Pub.   Ran into a fair number of Chinese restaurants in western Europe.   One place where the local language isn't a problem.   Just one from column A, 2 from Column B.


After posting, did a little research, it appears to be owned by a corp that own several. Off shore investment?


----------



## GWguy

Tech said:


> After posting, did a little research, it appears to be owned by a corp that own several. Off shore investment?


Illegal immigrant clearing houses....


----------



## BernieP

Hank said:


> Wasn't quite a "taphouse"... They specialized in Miller Lite & Coors Light... And the food was horrible! Not to mention the clientele that had the cops there every other night...


I highly recommend Taphouse 1647 in California (Just across 235 from the Outback.
They opened on Sunday for a fundraiser, live band,  children were on the premises and there wasn't a problem.
If it weren't for the music, it would be like a local Cheers, the staff likes to know the people that show up, typically a friendly crowd, always seems to have something going on, music, karaoke, trivia, even a comedy night.


----------



## kwillia

Can we get a Jethros?


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:


> Can we get a Jethros?


   Miss those get togethers!


----------



## DoWhat

kwillia said:


> Can we get a Jethros?





jazz lady said:


> Miss those get togethers!


----------



## jazz lady

New restaurant coming to the square in Leonardtown later this year (Nov/Dec) called Sweetbay Restaurant and Bar.  They are currently advertising for an Executive Chef and say the restaurant will seat 94.

Also, Keepin' It Local in Morganza is closing. Storewide 35% off sale is going on now.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> New restaurant coming to the square in Leonardtown later this year (Nov/Dec) called Sweetbay Restaurant and Bar.  They are currently advertising for an Executive Chef and say the restaurant will seat 94.
> 
> Also, Keepin' It Local in Morganza is closing. Storewide 35% off sale is going on now.


I saw that post this morning.  I look forward to it.  But I don't consider Leonardtown Seaside...


----------



## frequentflier

Wild Birds Unlimited opened their second location recently in LaPlata.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Doo Dah Deli is back in Leonardtown, next to the Dunkin Donuts!!!!!!!


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> I saw that post this morning.  I look forward to it.  But I don't consider Leonardtown Seaside...


Seaside COMMUNITY. Part of Leonardtown is on the water but the restaurant won't be.


----------



## jazz lady

luvmygdaughters said:


> Doo Dah Deli is back in Leonardtown, next to the Dunkin Donuts!!!!!!!


I've been following their progress on FB.  I just have to wonder about their very limited hours:



> Do Dah Deli has returned to Leonardtown and they are opening soon folks. Get ready for great Soup, Sandwiches, salads, including weekly specials and plenty more. Meat and Cheese will also be sold by the pound.
> 
> Do Dah Deli is located at 22845 Washington Street, Unit D, Leonardtown MD 20650. They are next to Dunkin' Donuts Leonardtown Maryland.
> They will be open Tuesday thru Saturday 10:00 AM-4:00 PM. Closed Sunday and Monday’s.
> Be sure you like and Follow them on Facebook for updates on when they open.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> Seaside COMMUNITY. Part of Leonardtown is on the water but the restaurant won't be.


But we’re not seaside. Bayside maybe.


----------



## Bird Dog

Pier 450
Where Scheible’s Fishing Center used to be......
Hotel, restaurant, beach, events , etc.

It’s going to be great









						Pier450 Restaurant, Boutique Motel & Shop
					

Pier450 Restaurant, Boutique Motel & Shop, Ridge. 6,463 likes · 534 talking about this · 3,448 were here. Situated where the Potomac River and Chesapeake Bay come together, Pier450 is a beach-chic...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## jazz lady

Bird Dog said:


> Pier 450
> Where Scheible’s Fishing Center used to be......
> Hotel, restaurant, beach, events , etc.
> 
> It’s going to be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pier450 Restaurant, Boutique Motel & Shop
> 
> 
> Pier450 Restaurant, Boutique Motel & Shop, Ridge. 6,463 likes · 534 talking about this · 3,448 were here. Situated where the Potomac River and Chesapeake Bay come together, Pier450 is a beach-chic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com











						The old Schieble's in Ridge
					

is becoming Pier450...    Situated where the Potomac River and the Chesapeake Bay come together, Pier450 will be a destination experience in Southern Maryland. Restaurant, motel, outdoor event venue, shops and more.  https://pier450.com/




					forums.somd.com
				




Been watching their progress and it looks great!


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> But we’re not seaside. Bayside maybe.


Technically RIVERside.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> Technically RIVERside.


I know!


----------



## luvmygdaughters

jazz lady said:


> I've been following their progress on FB.  I just have to wonder about their very limited hours:


I was trying to remember, when they were located where the Leonardtown Grille is, didnt they have limited hours also?  Seems to me, they were only open for breakfast and lunch.


----------



## jazz lady

luvmygdaughters said:


> I was trying to remember, when they were located where the Leonardtown Grille is, didnt they have limited hours also?  Seems to me, they were only open for breakfast and lunch.


I think you are right, but the hours they are proposing are for an extended lunch period only.  Hope that is just for when they open and they expand their hours as they grow.


----------



## DoWhat

luvmygdaughters said:


> Doo Dah Deli is back in Leonardtown, next to the Dunkin Donuts!!!!!!!


Who owns Doo Dah deli now?
Previous owner passed away.


----------



## jazz lady

DoWhat said:


> Who owns Doo Dah deli now?
> Previous owner passed away.


Their FB page says the owner and general manager is Diane Battaglia, with team members Nicole Battaglia and Maria Battaglia Perrygo.


----------



## DoWhat

jazz lady said:


> Their FB page says the owner and general manager is Diane Battaglia, with team members Nicole Battaglia and Maria Battaglia Perrygo.


Thanks.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> Their FB page says the owner and general manager is Diane Battaglia, with team members Nicole Battaglia and Maria Battaglia Perrygo.


If I recall, they are from CA?  I remember Battaglia Cherries in Sunnyvale.  Not sure of any relation...


----------



## GWguy

jazz lady said:


> Maria Battaglia Perrygo.


Relative of my former boss who came from VA.


----------



## jazz lady

GWguy said:


> Relative of my former boss who came from VA.


Used to work with a guy whose first name started with a C.  Same same?


----------



## BernieP

jazz lady said:


> Used to work with a guy whose first name started with a C.  Same same?


Caligula?


----------



## GWguy

jazz lady said:


> Used to work with a guy whose first name started with a C.  Same same?


Don't think so.  My boss was a G. and worked for NGC for years and years.


----------



## GWguy

BernieP said:


> Caligula?


 Get your mind out of the street and back into the gutter where it belongs!


----------



## GWguy

Bird Dog said:


> Pier 450
> Where Scheible’s Fishing Center used to be......
> Hotel, restaurant, beach, events , etc.
> 
> It’s going to be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pier450 Restaurant, Boutique Motel & Shop
> 
> 
> Pier450 Restaurant, Boutique Motel & Shop, Ridge. 6,463 likes · 534 talking about this · 3,448 were here. Situated where the Potomac River and Chesapeake Bay come together, Pier450 is a beach-chic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


Took a long ride today, so took a ride past Scheibles.  Here's a few pics as it stands today, just for history sake.  Looks like they've started cleaning up the "motel" portion.


----------



## DoWhat

RoseRed said:


> If I recall, they are from CA?  I remember Battaglia Cherries in Sunnyvale.  Not sure of any relation...





jazz lady said:


> Used to work with a guy whose first name started with a C.  Same same?





GWguy said:


> Don't think so.  My boss was a G. and worked for NGC for years and years.


Bill Battaglia was the owners husband, she passed away.
Bill started is own company GTMR and has since sold it.
Sounds like the daughters took over Doo Dah. 
There use to be a Dooh Dah deli in Ridge.


----------



## glhs837

GWguy said:


> Took a long ride today, so took a ride past Scheibles.  Here's a few pics as it stands today, just for history sake.  Looks like they've started cleaning up the "motel" portion.
> View attachment 140952
> View attachment 140953




Wife and I cruised past ourself last Friday on our way to the DG. SMECO crews standing around waiting for something, not sure what, I assume they were upgradng the electrical service.


----------



## jazz lady

Do Dah Deli opens tomorrow!  From their FB page:



> Well the time has come to announce our opening. We will open tomorrow at 10:00am!!!! Woohoo!! We are excited to be back in town and see all of our old customers and welcome our new. All we ask is please be patient with us until we get back in the groove. Thank you all for your patience and keep on Truck’in











						Do Dah Deli
					

Do Dah Deli, Leonardtown, Maryland. 4,655 likes · 36 talking about this · 283 were here. San Francisco meets New York Deli!




					www.facebook.com


----------



## The Boss

Maryland International Day School  opens a New Campus in the Hampshire Neighborhood of Westlake in Waldorf.


----------



## Editor

*St. Charles Towne Center to Welcome Majesticland and Majestics E-Gaming Lounge*

_America's Best Wings joins the premier shopping destination's fast-casual eatery line-up_

WALDORF, Md. (October 28, 2019) – Simon, a global leader in premier shopping, dining, entertainment and mixed-use destinations, today announced that St. Charles Towne Center is set to welcome Majesticland and Majestics E-Gaming Lounge this fall. In addition, America's Best Wings is now open, bolstering the center's selection of fast-casual dining options.

"As the go-to shopping hub for Southern Maryland, we're always looking to welcome new and experiential options for our guests," said Kimberly Mallory, director of marketing and business and development for St. Charles Towne Center. "The additions of Majesticland, Majestics E-Gaming Lounge and America's Best Wings further solidifies our center as the top destination for shopping, entertainment and dining in Charles County."

Majesticland is a safe, fun and a uniquely different one-stop-shop for family entertainment that provides a world of exhilaration and memories to last a lifetime. Geared towards children 12 and under, the family entertainment center offers a variety of activities, including trampolines, sport courts, slides and an arcade that will have little ones never wanting to leave! Set to open on November 9 in a 7,982 square-foot storefront, Majesticland will be located on the Lower Level near Zales Jewelers and Sears.

A gamers' paradise where the entire family can level-up on fun, Majestics E-Gaming Lounge is home to approximately 30 43-inch smart, 4K televisions and 30 gaming consoles for a high-quality gaming experience. Visitors can get moving with exer-gaming stations, visit the virtual gaming area to bring imaginations to life, kick back at one of 12 gaming computer stations, visit the arcade or enjoy classic card and board games. Located on the Lower Level near Exclusive and Sears, the entertainment destination will be open in a 3,574 square-foot space in late October.

America's Best Wings offers a wide selection of favorites, including seafood, salads, burgers, wraps and of course, different flavors of Buffalo Wings! Shoppers can visit the Food Court to enjoy some of the tastiest wings in town!

For more information, visit http://simon.com/stcharlestownecenter.


----------



## Indoyota

came across this yesterday.









						Assistant Manager - California, MD - Indeed.com
					

Harbor Freight Tools USA, Inc.




					www.indeed.com
				




Looks like a harbor freight is coming to St Mary's.


----------



## MiddleGround

Anybody know what is going into the new building behind the old real estate office across from Checkers? (in front of Walmart)


----------



## glhs837

Indoyota said:


> came across this yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assistant Manager - California, MD - Indeed.com
> 
> 
> Harbor Freight Tools USA, Inc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indeed.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a harbor freight is coming to St Mary's.




Uh oh......... just bought a battery powered grinder, one of the reasons to go Kobalt was that they are closer if I need a replacement. 




MiddleGround said:


> Anybody know what is going into the new building behind the old real estate office across from Checkers? (in front of Walmart)



I thought Donut Connection was at least part of it. Not sure about the rest.


----------



## MiddleGround

glhs837 said:


> I thought Donut Connection was at least part of it. Not sure about the rest.



Possibly. The building does appear to have a drive thru.


----------



## glhs837

MiddleGround said:


> Possibly. The building does appear to have a drive thru.




The current location misses so much traffic it would make sense.


----------



## BernieP

glhs837 said:


> The current location misses so much traffic it would make sense.


the current location is better than the one they had prior, at least it has a drive up window.
Helps keep the cops moving.

Do we know if they are moving or just adding a second location?

But it will better serve MSP as it keeps us safe from ourselves on 235.


  laugh, donuts and cops have been the source of many jokes over the years.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Is there any word on when Sweetbay in Leonardtown will be opening?  I know they placed an ad for waitstaff and bartenders not to long ago.  I checked on Facebook, but couldnt find any information.


----------



## jazz lady

luvmygdaughters said:


> Is there any word on when Sweetbay in Leonardtown will be opening?  I know they placed an ad for waitstaff and bartenders not to long ago.  I checked on Facebook, but couldnt find any information.


As of a week ago, they were still had an ad going seeking applicants for all positions.  I don't see any firm date on when they will open.


----------



## MiddleGround

glhs837 said:


> The current location misses so much traffic it would make sense.



If they do not provide an entrance directly off of 235... this one will too.


----------



## idiganthro

Indoyota said:


> came across this yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assistant Manager - California, MD - Indeed.com
> 
> 
> Harbor Freight Tools USA, Inc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indeed.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a harbor freight is coming to St Mary's.



Where is it going to be?  Husband will be psyched!


----------



## glhs837

BernieP said:


> the current location is better than the one they had prior, at least it has a drive up window.
> Helps keep the cops moving.
> 
> Do we know if they are moving or just adding a second location?
> 
> But it will better serve MSP as it keeps us safe from ourselves on 235.
> 
> 
> laugh, donuts and cops have been the source of many jokes over the years.




No idea if it's a additional new location or a move of the old location. 

Much better than what is now the ASEC DC conference center, true. But when you look at morning base traffic flows, they are not awesomely positioned. Entering the base from GMR means crossing the flow twice. It's too close to base for Gate Two traffic to break over and them reenter that flow.


----------



## BernieP

glhs837 said:


> No idea if it's a additional new location or a move of the old location.
> 
> Much better than what is now the ASEC DC conference center, true. But when you look at morning base traffic flows, they are not awesomely positioned. Entering the base from GMR means crossing the flow twice. It's too close to base for Gate Two traffic to break over and them reenter that flow.


Have you seen the right lane traffic SB on 235 to Chancellors Run Rd 
The option is to go out and then left at the light onto GM Rd, 
Nothing is really optimal when it comes to morning traffic and the roads (and drivers).


----------



## nelsonmuntz

Indoyota said:


> came across this yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assistant Manager - California, MD - Indeed.com
> 
> 
> Harbor Freight Tools USA, Inc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indeed.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a harbor freight is coming to St Mary's.


Location?  The manager in Waldorf said "by the end of this year" (2019), but I don't see that happening


----------



## mitzi

jazz lady said:


> As of a week ago, they were still had an ad going seeking applicants for all positions.  I don't see any firm date on when they will open.



Where is this going to be?  Anyone know what's going up by Clarke's Rest?


----------



## tuffenuff2

The Sweetbay restaurant is located in downtown Leonardtown on the other corner of the same block as the Mexican restaurant -
where the old pet shop used to be.


----------



## Tech

nelsonmuntz said:


> Location?  The manager in Waldorf said "by the end of this year" (2019), but I don't see that happening


Remember seeing a sign just can't remember where but I don't think it was in California since I drive there everyday.


----------



## nelsonmuntz

Tech said:


> Remember seeing a sign just can't remember where but I don't think it was in California since I drive there everyday.


Was it in St. Mary's? Stop teasing me, rack your brain and give me the info... I've been dying for a location down here for like 10 years now! Ha ha!


----------



## Tech

nelsonmuntz said:


> Was it in St. Mary's? Stop teasing me, rack your brain and give me the info... I've been dying for a location down here for like 10 years now! Ha ha!


It must have been last week when I headed up to Waldorf.


----------



## spr1975wshs

Indoyota said:


> came across this yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assistant Manager - California, MD - Indeed.com
> 
> 
> Harbor Freight Tools USA, Inc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indeed.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a harbor freight is coming to St Mary's.


Their Chicago Electric tools are made by the same company that makes the Kobalt power tools for Lowe's.


----------



## Indoyota

I heard from someone that there is a spot in the same plaza Hobby Lobby is. There used to be a grocery store there. One that was next to Third Eye Comics.


----------



## BernieP

Indoyota said:


> I heard from someone that there is a spot in the same plaza Hobby Lobby is. There used to be a grocery store there. One that was next to Third Eye Comics.


Food Lion


----------



## spr1975wshs

Did a search for local Harbor Freight jobs.
Lexington, Park, Lusby and Mechanicsville were listed as locations.


----------



## Tech

Indoyota said:


> I heard from someone that there is a spot in the same plaza Hobby Lobby is. There used to be a grocery store there. One that was next to Third Eye Comics.


Went thru there yesterday, no sign of work and lease sign still in place. Saw a sign one was coming but can't remember where.


----------



## kom526

luvmygdaughters said:


> Is there any word on when Sweetbay in Leonardtown will be opening?  I know they placed an ad for waitstaff and bartenders not to long ago.  I checked on Facebook, but couldnt find any information.





jazz lady said:


> As of a week ago, they were still had an ad going seeking applicants for all positions.  I don't see any firm date on when they will open.


They are hoping for end of the year (2019 for you smart alecks). I'd think you would have a kitchen staff in place before getting this close to an opening.


----------



## Indoyota

It'll be interesting where the actual location will be.


----------



## tuffenuff2

What is going in at the Race n In gas station across from the raceway on Budds Creek ?


----------



## buddscreek

a restaurant with a convence store.  word  in the area is that nothing will be built
until the  original owner (ms. stone) is paid in full.  she holds the note on the place.


----------



## glhs837

I love my Kobalt battery tools. Had the impact driver and drill for two years now. Just picked up the angle grinder. Not suited for a production sort of deal, but for the occasional use sort of guy like me, awesome.  Rusted 1/2" bolts on the new to me polaris ATVs snowplow feet, like buttah.


----------



## spr1975wshs

glhs837 said:


> I love my Kobalt battery tools. Had the impact driver and drill for two years now. Just picked up the angle grinder. Not suited for a production sort of deal, but for the occasional use sort of guy like me, awesome.  Rusted 1/2" bolts on the new to me polaris ATVs snowplow feet, like buttah.


I told folks honestly when I worked Hardware/Tools that Kobalt is (despite Lowe's adverts) a good home workshop tool, not every day commercial grade.


----------



## glhs837

spr1975wshs said:


> I told folks honestly when I worked Hardware/Tools that Kobalt is (despite Lowe's adverts) a good home workshop tool, not every day commercial grade.



Yeah, if I was driving 3,000 drywall screws a day, maybe not. But that little impact driver does a good job for my needs. .


----------



## spr1975wshs

glhs837 said:


> Yeah, if I was driving 3,000 drywall screws a day, maybe not. But that little impact driver does a good job for my needs. .


I really wish QBH had used drywall screws, instead of adhesive and nails.


----------



## glhs837

spr1975wshs said:


> I really wish QBH had used drywall screws, instead of adhesive and nails.




One of my issues with subdivisions, production speed overrules best practices sometimes. Virtually nobody with a belt fed drill-gun can keep up with a skilled guy with a hammer who sets one nail per hit.


----------



## RoseRed

kom526 said:


> They are hoping for end of the year (2019 for you smart alecks). I'd think you would have a kitchen staff in place before getting this close to an opening.


Lights were on tonight and help wanted sign up in the window.


----------



## Editor

*Haagen-Dazs and Elite Jewelers to enhance guest offerings*

*Simon*, a global leader in premier shopping, dining, entertainment and mixed-use destinations, today announced Haagen-Dazs is open at St. Charles Towne Center this fall. In addition, Elite Jewelers in now open, bolstering the center’s selection of the finest jewelry options.

*“*Our goal is to continually enhance retail offerings for our shoppers, and we are pleased to announce these additions in time for the holidays,” said Kimberly Mallory, director of marketing and business and development for St. Charles Towne Center.

Haagen-Dazs brings new frozen dessert experiences to its customers, including distinctive flavors such as Vanilla Swiss Almond, Butter Pecan and Dulce de Leche. Haagen-Dazs was the first to introduce the world to ice cream bars for a grown up palate, with the introduction of the Haagen-Dazs ® ice cream bar line in 1986. To this day, Haagen-Dazs remains committed to developing premium frozen dessert experiences, releasing new flavors every year.

Elite Jewelers brings high-quality jewelry designs and brand names for affordable prices. At Elite Jewelers find fine qualities of GIA certified diamonds, colored precious stones and pearls. Shop the selection of diamond necklaces, bracelets, earrings, handmade Italian 18k gold and platinum jewelry, as well as name-brand watches such as Movado, Citizen and Bulova.

For more information, visit simon.com/stcharlestownecenter.


----------



## tipsymcgee

A while back there was mention of a Royal Farms going into Dunkirk area, but wondering if it's more the Huntingtown area near Cox Road where all the land is now cleared off?  Calvert has been taking a hit from the locals for expansion of all the town centers and removing the major and minor distinction and just classifying them all as simply "town centers."  There is also a new church proposed in the area of Cox Road but unsure if that could be it or if the church is further down Cox Road.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

David said:


> View attachment 143569
> 
> On Monday, October 7, 2019 the *Potomac Floral Design Studio* opened its doors to Charles County. Potomac Floral Design Studio is a new full service florist and gift shop serving Southern Maryland. The ribbon cutting ceremony began at 10:00 AM attended by Jeannine James, Mayor, Town of La Plata and numerous family and friends supporting the launch of the new business. After the moving ceremony dedicating the opening of the shop to Mike's Mother, Mary Ann Burch and David's Brother Brian, guest were invited in, to shop and enjoy light refreshments.
> 
> Mike Burch and David Douglas are the shop owners and managing partners, both are natives of Southern Maryland. They open the shop with an experienced staff, bringing over 90 years of floral and gift shop experience to their customers.
> 
> Mike Burch has over 40 years of floral design experience. Mike started in the business when he was 16. He is a previous shop owner and has experience working with several large event and wedding florists in Northern Virginia. He also holds a position with the Washington Post as Production Manager where he has served for 28 years.
> 
> David Douglas has 40 years of customer service and managerial experience. David has served 30 years working at the Architect of the Capitol, Washington D.C. where he has held the position of Service Supervisor for the Senate Superintendent's Office for 13 years. Since 1984, David has worked in retail stores and his favorite: food service. Where he worked with several catering establishments and served as the Manager for two Ledo Pizza Restaurants.
> 
> Mike and David are committed to provide their customers with impeccable, personalized customer service, offer fresh and innovative floral designs and creative choices for home decor and gifts. The goal is to be your choice for all of your floral, gift and home decor needs.
> 
> They have adopted the philosophy of the great writer and poet Maya Angelou: "I've learned that people will forget what you said, people will forget what you did, but people will never forget how you made them feel". "We want our customers to feel welcome, which is very important to us".


Hot mayor!


----------



## spr1975wshs

Went by the old Lexington Inn at the corner of Great Mills and Shangri La today, finally some light at the end of their tunnel...big banner on the wall, "Pho D'Lite coming soon."


----------



## mitzi

Not a new business post, Big Larry's in Leonardtown will be closing in March I read.  Larry passed away.


----------



## tuffenuff2

mitzi said:


> Not a new business post, Big Larry's in Leonardtown will be closing in March I read.  Larry passed away.


----------



## CRHS89

I think I saw an "open" sign in the new strip mall next to Penny's in Leonardtown. Looked like Dominoes? Goodie, we didn't have enough pizza places...especially carry out.


----------



## DoWhat

mitzi said:


> Not a new business post, Big Larry's in Leonardtown will be closing in March I read.  Larry passed away.


Condolences to the family.
Great sandwiches.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

CRHS89 said:


> I think I saw an "open" sign in the new strip mall next to Penny's in Leonardtown. Looked like Dominoes? Goodie, we didn't have enough pizza places...especially carry out.


I hear there'll be a Mexican restaurant on each side of the new Domino's!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

tipsymcgee said:


> A while back there was mention of a Royal Farms going into Dunkirk area, but wondering if it's more the Huntingtown area near Cox Road where all the land is now cleared off?  Calvert has been taking a hit from the locals for expansion of all the town centers and removing the major and minor distinction and just classifying them all as simply "town centers."  There is also a new church proposed in the area of Cox Road but unsure if that could be it or if the church is further down Cox Road.



Cox rd and rt.4 is going to be a church.


----------



## SamSpade

glhs837 said:


> One of my issues with subdivisions, production speed overrules best practices sometimes. Virtually nobody with a belt fed drill-gun can keep up with a skilled guy with a hammer who sets one nail per hit.



Worked for YEARS with a guy who could drive a 16p nail into pressure treated 2x6 with one hit. The BEST I could ever do was three.


----------



## jazz lady

mitzi said:


> Not a new business post, Big Larry's in Leonardtown will be closing in March I read.  Larry passed away.


Just read The Slice House is going to take over the building in May to sell their bagels and have a whole pie carryout.  They are not moving from their current location. From their FB page:



> The sales of our bagels been amazing! Until we move to our new location in May we are limited to about 500 a day which is a huge number. If tommorow ( Sunday ) is the same as this week we WILL sell out ... I'll post in the am when we getting low. Get yours early! Easy everyone! New location is for the Bagels and whole pie carryout @ the current Big Larry's. The current Slice House isn't changing at all !


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> Just read The Slice House is going to take over the building in May to sell their bagels and have a whole pie carryout.  They are not moving from their current location. From their FB page:


Have you tried their pizza yet?  I haven't.  I'm not a big bagel fan either.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> Have you tried their pizza yet?  I haven't.  I'm not a big bagel fan either.


I went there once and the pizza was very good, but overall it was pricey.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> I went there once and the pizza was very good, but overall it was pricey.


I wonder what a whole pie would cost.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



RoseRed said:


> I wonder what a whole pie would cost.


8" $5. 12" $8. 18" $11.50. Just guessing though.


----------



## glhs837

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> 8" $5. 12" $8. 18" $11.50. Just guessing though.



Did you visit Little Caesars recently?


----------



## Bonehead

Pho Delight is opening soon Feb something...in the old roost /lexington building. It would be nice to get a good bowl of Pho.


----------



## BernieP

Bonehead said:


> Pho Delight is opening soon Feb something...in the old roost /lexington building. It would be nice to get a good bowl of Pho.


Ah

I saw the post on Facebook (with street address).   Man do they probably have a lot of work to bring that building up to code.


----------



## stgislander

My wife brought pizza home from the Slice House last night.  It was 6 big slices for just over $25.  She got there very close to closing so I guess they were willing to offload what they had.  It was a mix of their Supreme and an Asian Fusion special they had.  Both were very good.  The thin crust was perfect.


----------



## itsbob

spr1975wshs said:


> Their Chicago Electric tools are made by the same company that makes the Kobalt power tools for Lowe's.


We need a Home Depot.  Lowes has a tendency to sell cheap Chinese made "STUFF", Home Depot does too, but sells some good quality "stuff" too, at least gives you a choice.  now I go to Lowes, and end up buying better stuff from Amazon.  Not taking a chance with a cheap sump pump or grinder..


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Sweet Frog Charlotte Hall closed for good.  New pharmacy (Mom/Pop) kind going in where the Sun Tan place was beside Dunkin Donuts and Pizza Hut carryout in Charlotte Hall.  They are calling it Tidewater but has no connection to the old Tidewater.  Dont know why you'd name it the same name, seems like it would confuse people.


----------



## GregV814

Maybe it’s been said, but the old Kmart in PF is being transformed into a very small mini mall with marginal stores enclosed...


----------



## glhs837

itsbob said:


> We need a Home Depot.  Lowes has a tendency to sell cheap Chinese made "STUFF", Home Depot does too, but sells some good quality "stuff" too, at least gives you a choice.  now I go to Lowes, and end up buying better stuff from Amazon.  Not taking a chance with a cheap sump pump or grinder..




I've been using the Kobalt battery stuff with great results. Not cheap, but love it. Latest addition was the 5 inch grinder, https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-5-i...Angle-Grinder-Battery-Not-Included/1000660979


----------



## itsbob

glhs837 said:


> I've been using the Kobalt battery stuff with great results. Not cheap, but love it. Latest addition was the 5 inch grinder, https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-5-i...Angle-Grinder-Battery-Not-Included/1000660979


I'm totally sold and married to Makita.


----------



## frequentflier

itsbob said:


> I'm totally sold and married to Makita.


BadGirl is ok with that?!


----------



## glhs837

Here's why I went Kobalt, well, that and local access. But if you were already deep in that ecosystem, swapping indeed makes no sense. 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Makita-...-Pack-2-0Ah-with-Fuel-Gauge-BL1820B/206344701 

18 volt 2.0Ah - 90$

 

24votl 2.0 Ah - $40


----------



## kom526

itsbob said:


> I'm totally sold and married to Makita.


This happened on all your trips didn't it?


----------



## spr1975wshs

I agree that the area could use a Home Depot.
Competition is good for the customers.

I still use my 18 V B&D Firestorm tools (of which I have 9).
I found an adapter on Amazon that lets me use the newer Porter Cable 20 V Lithium batteries in place of the original B&D 18 V NiCads.


----------



## frequentflier

spr1975wshs said:


> I agree that the area could use a Home Depot.
> Competition is good for the customers.
> 
> I still use my 18 V B&D Firestorm tools (of which I have 9).
> I found an adapter on Amazon that lets me use the newer Porter Cable 20 V Lithium batteries in place of the original B&D 18 V NiCads.


Home Depot was interested in building Prince Frederick and it is got shot down. Where the location would have been great in other respects, the added traffic would have been a nightmare.


----------



## stgislander

spr1975wshs said:


> I agree that the area could use a Home Depot.
> Competition is good for the customers.
> 
> I still use my 18 V B&D Firestorm tools (of which I have 9).
> I found an adapter on Amazon that lets me use the newer Porter Cable 20 V Lithium batteries in place of the original B&D 18 V NiCads.


Good to know.  I believe that I still have some Firestorm tools that I no longer use because I could not get new batteries.


----------



## BernieP

itsbob said:


> I'm totally sold and married to Makita.


Stan?


----------



## BernieP

Problem is you have to look really hard to see what's not made in China.  Slave labor helps drive down costs, that's why Apple has a huge footprint there.

One one big complaint with Lowes is they change vendors like I change underwear.   I was buying this shelving system for the garage and poof, one day you couldn't get squat for it, I think it was a Rubbermaid system.  Same with tools.  Now they sell Craftsmen.


----------



## spr1975wshs

stgislander said:


> Good to know.  I believe that I still have some Firestorm tools that I no longer use because I could not get new batteries.


Here's one of the adapters I bought.
Amazon product

Got a good deal at Lowe's when I bought it in May 2018. Lowe's had a Porter Cable set of 2 20V Lithium batteries with charger on sale, bought 2 sets, with my discount Memorial Day Weekend (one of 3 times a year we can stack our employee and veteran discount to 20%), came to BOGO  pricing compared to the pre-sale $.

The weed trimmer went from anemic to effective.


----------



## Bird Dog

Bonehead said:


> Pho Delight is opening soon Feb something...in the old roost /lexington building. It would be nice to get a good bowl of Pho.



You will have to give it a few weeks.....
Terrible experience


----------



## Bonehead

Bird Dog said:


> You will have to give it a few weeks.....
> Terrible experience


Oh no that bad ?


----------



## Bird Dog

Bonehead said:


> Oh no that bad ?


So bad, the cashier, a nice young lady, told me no tipping......everything bad


----------



## Bonehead

Thanks for the pre screening...not unusual for a start up but it is a chain so should be less.


----------



## BernieP

Speaking of (relatively) new businesses.   Drove past Pho Delight last night and the lights were on (inside and out).
Signs are up, don't know if they are officially open, but it looks like they might be close.


----------



## DoWhat

BernieP said:


> Speaking of (relatively) new businesses.   Drove past Pho Delight last night and the lights were on (inside and out).
> Signs are up, don't know if they are officially open, but it looks like they might be close.


See 4 posts above yours.


----------



## BernieP

DoWhat said:


> See 4 posts above yours.


sorry, didn't read anything today.


----------



## glhs837

BernieP said:


> sorry, didn't read anything today.




We know


----------



## BernieP

glhs837 said:


> We know


----------



## awpitt

Bird Dog said:


> So bad, the cashier, a nice young lady, told me no tipping......everything bad



No tipping?   Is this a Japanese place?


----------



## jazz lady

Stumbled across a mention of this place on FB and I didn't even know it was there.



> *WRC is designed to simplify the lives of our customers by offering a wide range of recreational activities in a single location:  *
> 
> 
> *·Adult and Youth Leagues· ·Game/Tournament Play· ·Sport Training·
> ·Group Fitness Classes· ·Weight and Cardio Training·
> ·Special Events· ·Corporate Events· ·Birthday Parties· ·Youth Camps and Clinics·*
> 
> WRC features a Sports Arena, a Batting Cage, a Fitness Gym, Multipurpose Rooms, and Locker Rooms.
> 
> The arena is Hardcourt or Turf for Games and/or Practice in Soccer, Lacrosse, Flag Football, Field Hockey, Roller Hockey, Basketball, Futsal, Dodgeball, Volleyball, Pickleball, and Baseball or Softball.





> 46961 Bradley Blvd, Lexington Park, MD 20653
> *Hours*
> Mon-Thurs:  5am-11pm
> Friday:  5am-12am
> Saturday:  7am to 12am
> Sunday:  7am to 9pm



They also have an onsite bar and grill called Sidelines.



			https://www.gowrc.com/


----------



## jrt_ms1995

jazz lady said:


> Stumbled across a mention of this place on FB and I didn't even know it was there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have an onsite bar and grill called Sidelines.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gowrc.com/



Been open about two months now. Off Willows Road with the Wyle, Booz Allen, and CACI offices.


----------



## BernieP

Bird Dog said:


> You will have to give it a few weeks.....
> *Terrible experience*


I don't know if friends thought it was "terrible" but they did say give it a few months to work things out.
Almost said to work the bugs out, not a word you want to hear associated with a restaurant. 
No complaints about the phood


----------



## Bird Dog

BernieP said:


> I don't know if friends thought it was "terrible" but they did say give it a few months to work things out.
> Almost said to work the bugs out, not a word you want to hear associated with a restaurant.
> No complaints about the phood


The food was terrible also......
.....but I’ll give it time


----------



## nelsonmuntz

Has anyone noticed they are clearing land by Lexington Exchange? Has anyone heard what's going  into the 2 mixed use buildings going in?


----------



## RoseRed

nelsonmuntz said:


> Has anyone noticed they are clearing land by Lexington Exchange? Has anyone heard what's going  into the 2 mixed use buildings going in?


Wasn’t it supposed to be a Home Depot and housing?


----------



## SamSpade

nelsonmuntz said:


> Has anyone noticed they are clearing land by Lexington Exchange? Has anyone heard what's going  into the 2 mixed use buildings going in?



Best I could find ---









						St. John Properties to Develop 6.5 Acre California, Maryland Site in Joint Venture with Chaney Enterprises | St. John Properties, Inc.
					

Fronting Three Notch Road, real estate partnership plans to develop three separate pad sites to expand existing 140-acre mixed-use Lexington Exchange business community BALTIMORE, MD  (October 21, 2019) – A joint venture partnership between St. John Properties, Inc. and Chaney Enterprises is...




					www.sjpi.com
				




Sooo - does that mean the gravel pit is going to shut down?


----------



## RoseRed

SamSpade said:


> Best I could find ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St. John Properties to Develop 6.5 Acre California, Maryland Site in Joint Venture with Chaney Enterprises | St. John Properties, Inc.
> 
> 
> Fronting Three Notch Road, real estate partnership plans to develop three separate pad sites to expand existing 140-acre mixed-use Lexington Exchange business community BALTIMORE, MD  (October 21, 2019) – A joint venture partnership between St. John Properties, Inc. and Chaney Enterprises is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sjpi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo - does that mean the gravel pit is going to shut down?


Thx


----------



## spr1975wshs

RoseRed said:


> Wasn’t it supposed to be a Home Depot and housing?


I was hoping for a Home Depot.
My employer needs a major competitor to shake things up.


----------



## RoseRed

spr1975wshs said:


> I was hoping for a Home Depot.
> My employer needs a major competitor to shake things up.


Lowe’s could use some competition.


----------



## nelsonmuntz

spr1975wshs said:


> I was hoping for a Home Depot.
> My employer needs a major competitor to shake things up.


I believe I read(on here),that Home Depot pulled out when the county commisioners asked for HD to build a indoor swimming pool.


----------



## awpitt

nelsonmuntz said:


> I believe I read(on here),that Home Depot pulled out when the county commisioners asked for HD to build a indoor swimming pool.




I think you're confusing that with the zoning battle over BJ's when First Colony was first built. The county wanted a theater to be part of First Colony. Developer said it wasn't feasible. Deal was made. Developer was allowed to go ahead with BJ's. In return, developer built the Great Mills pool.


----------



## BernieP

Looks like Bollywood and the Taphouse will end up losing some of their already scarce parking lot if that new development gets done.
235 will need another lane, at least from Oak Crest north if only to allow traffic to "merge".   
The two northbound lanes will be further jammed with that development.
Once again, the "Smart Growth" plan will bite the commuters, i.e. working taxpayers, in the ass.
Because the road improvements won't come until well after the impact of the construction.


----------



## awpitt

The former Cheeseburger in Paradise building in the Wildewood Shopping Center will be home to The Greene Turtle Bar and Grille. Should be opening in September.


----------



## Bonehead

awpitt said:


> The former Cheeseburger in Paradise building in the Wildewood Shopping Center will be home to The Greene Turtle Bar and Grille. Should be opening in September.


Oh joy....


----------



## stgislander

Another place I won't go.


----------



## BernieP

spr1975wshs said:


> I was hoping for a Home Depot.
> My employer needs a major competitor to shake things up.


After trying to shop there the other day, I would agree.   
Nobody on the floor to ask for help.   Looked like only one checkout besides self service was open.
Shelves were bare in a few places.   Well, maybe more than a few.
What gives?


----------



## BernieP

awpitt said:


> The former Cheeseburger in Paradise building in the Wildewood Shopping Center will be home to The Greene Turtle Bar and Grille. Should be opening in September.


I was wondering about that.  I heard it was on, then heard it was off.   Then heard someone say they will be working there when it opens.

Construction or at least ground work, has started on the Lexington Exchange build - behind the Theater.
A lot of people have the same reaction, Wildewood is across the street and has openings, San Soucci has openings,  First Colony, Laurel Glenn, 

All I can say is I wish them luck.


----------



## awpitt

BernieP said:


> I was wondering about that.  I heard it was on, then heard it was off.   Then heard someone say they will be working there when it opens.



I'm guessing it's a go.  They got the alcohol licence approved this week.


----------



## Grumpy

BernieP said:


> Construction or at least ground work, has started on the Lexington Exchange build - behind the Theater.
> A lot of people have the same reaction, Wildewood is across the street and has openings, San Soucci has openings,  First Colony, Laurel Glenn,



WannabeWaldorf


----------



## spr1975wshs

BernieP said:


> After trying to shop there the other day, I would agree.
> Nobody on the floor to ask for help.   Looked like only one checkout besides self service was open.
> Shelves were bare in a few places.   Well, maybe more than a few.
> What gives?


Partially, the supply chain has breaks.
Like many of the retailers in the US, Lowe's is heavily dependent on Chinese goods.
Heard some appliance lines may not be filled back in until September.
Some stock kitchen cabinets not until August.
I am seeing a lot more "As Seen On TV" cardboard display stack outs.
I'm half expecting Lowe's to resurrect Ron Popeil.

As for help, lots of folks out on COVID leave, some terminated, others quit...quite a few call off.
Even with the unemployment figures, hiring is sketchy.
Have brought 3 new cashiers on board, all college students, all Good Hires, been mentoring them a bit.


----------



## SamSpade

BernieP said:


> Wildewood is across the street and has openings,



Wildewood has always had trouble because it doesn't have an "anchor" store worth a damn.

Until I moved to this area, I'd never heard of Belk - I figured it was a furniture store. I do shop there a bit, but only on sales
and stuff I can't get elsewhere. JCPenney's - just for men and boy's dress clothes. Otherwise there's no compelling reason for me to ever go there.


----------



## RoseRed

SamSpade said:


> Wildewood has always had trouble because it doesn't have an "anchor" store worth a damn.
> 
> Until I moved to this area, I'd never heard of Belk - I figured it was a furniture store. I do shop there a bit, but only on sales
> and stuff I can't get elsewhere. JCPenney's - just for men and boy's dress clothes. Otherwise there's no compelling reason for me to ever go there.


Prior to Belk, it was Leggit.


----------



## SamSpade

RoseRed said:


> Prior to Belk, it was Leggit.



Wow. I will have to look THAT one up. 

Ok - near as I can tell - it's what Belk was CALLED before.


----------



## RoseRed

SamSpade said:


> Wow. I will have to look THAT one up.
> 
> Ok - near as I can tell - it's what Belk was CALLED before.


I had to fire up the way back machine for that one.


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:


> Prior to Belk, it was Leggit.


... And Pennys was Roses.


----------



## BernieP

RoseRed said:


> Prior to Belk, it was Leggit.


and Leggit was a relatively local chain.
Belk may actually be better than JCP.
JCP is a scaled down version of it's regular "mall" stores.

Wildewood also lacks a grocery store and to be complete, a "Chinese" restaurant, otherwise, it has the obligatory liquor store and dry cleaner.


----------



## RoseRed

BernieP said:


> and Leggit was a relatively local chain.
> Belk may actually be better than JCP.
> JCP is a scaled down version of it's regular "mall" stores.
> 
> Wildewood also lacks a grocery store and to be complete, a "Chinese" restaurant, otherwise, it has the obligatory liquor store and dry cleaner.


And nail salon.


----------



## BernieP

RoseRed said:


> And nail salon.


two hair salons if you consider the barber shop and a karate place.   It could be St. Mary's Square, well that does have a grocery store.


----------



## Homer J

Kyle said:


> ... And Pennys was Roses.


Damn! How many dancers did she have working there then? That's a big building.


----------



## buddscreek

Homer J said:


> Damn! How many dancers did she have working there then? That's a big building.


     she had big dancers...so a friend told me


----------



## PrchJrkr

Kyle said:


> ... And Pennys was Roses.


I bought my first 91/30 from Rose's. I believe I was a wee bit hammered when I did, but they walked me to the front door, handed it to me, and watched very nervously as I walked to the truck.


----------



## BernieP

buddscreek said:


> she had big dancers...so a friend told me


ah huh, a friend, eh?


----------



## buddscreek

BernieP said:


> ah huh, a friend, eh?


yeaah, my eyes....i mean he said his eyes hurt


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

I wonder how many of the businesses that were mentioned in this thread since it began in 2013 either didn't open or opened and then closed.


----------



## BernieP

NorthBeachPerso said:


> I wonder how many of the businesses that were mentioned in this thread since it began in 2013 either didn't open or opened and then closed.


Based on statistics, what, 75%.   I know the number is high for restaurants, at least independents.


----------



## SamSpade

Kyle said:


> ... And Pennys was Roses.




I once asked my boss if he'd ever been thrown out of a strip joint (he's that kind of guy).
He said once - at Roses.

Some nasty stripper came near him and with her cigarette stinking and raspy voice asked "what can I do for you honey?"
He said "I'll pay you ten bucks to put your clothes BACK on". They asked him to leave.


----------



## mitzi

The Slice House is opening The Slice House II in early July.  It's going to be where Big Larry's was.


----------



## BernieP

mitzi said:


> The Slice House is opening The Slice House II in early July.  It's going to be where Big Larry's was.


they must be making lots of dough


----------



## Gilligan

Was at Dennis Point Marina yesterday and met the young guy taking over the restaurant and bar. Opening up in a week or so....forgot what he said the new name was going to be.  Sure would be nice if he made a good go of it. It's a great location but has had some sketchy restaurant operations over the years.


----------



## Bonehead

Gilligan said:


> Was at Dennis Point Marina yesterday and met the young guy taking over the restaurant and bar. Opening up in a week or so....forgot what he said the new name was going to be.  Sure would be nice if he made a good go of it. It's a great location but has had some sketchy restaurant operations over the years.


That place has the kiss of death for no good reason that I can see.....


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> Forum M&G?


Maybe...lets see how the place is run first..


----------



## RoseRed

SailorGirl said:


> Where was Big Larry's?  What is Big Larry's?


Next to Oga's on the Square.


----------



## tipsymcgee

Gilligan said:


> Was at Dennis Point Marina yesterday and met the young guy taking over the restaurant and bar. Opening up in a week or so....forgot what he said the new name was going to be.  Sure would be nice if he made a good go of it. It's a great location but has had some sketchy restaurant operations over the years.


Saw a post on FB.  It's Crane Creek Bar/Grill.  https://www.facebook.com/CraneCreekBG


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> Meh - couple of beers later what the hell do we care?


Fair point.


----------



## RoseRed

SailorGirl said:


> Uhhhh what's a Oga?


A nasty Chinese food place.  Between the Post Office and flower place...


----------



## mitzi

SailorGirl said:


> Where was Big Larry's?  What is Big Larry's?



Big Larry's was a comic book place and had pretty good food too. It had to close because he died.  It was by the Post Office right in Leonardtown, next to Oga's.


----------



## mitzi

RoseRed said:


> A nasty Chinese food place.  Between the Post Office and flower place...



I'm wondering if they changed owners. I always liked it but the past two times, it wasn't near as good as it used to be.


----------



## RoseRed

mitzi said:


> I'm wondering if they changed owners. I always liked it but the past two times, it wasn't near as good as it used to be.


I went in there, once.  There were roaches crawling all over the aquarium.  We left.  Never went back.


----------



## mitzi

RoseRed said:


> I went in there, once.  There were roaches crawling all over the aquarium.  We left.  Never went back.



Ugh, OMG


----------



## RoseRed

mitzi said:


> Ugh, OMG


Yea.  That usually ruins it for me.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

RoseRed said:


> I went in there, once.  There were roaches crawling all over the aquarium.  We left.  Never went back.


Well, the fish have got to eat something!


----------



## BernieP

SailorGirl said:


> Meh - couple of beers later what the hell do we care?


I like the finer things, but can be content with just down right good.
If you want to know me, know the oldest, continuously operating brewery in the US of A and what Lager beer should be,
Bottle or tap.
I'm okay with that.


----------



## mitzi

RoseRed said:


> Yea.  That usually ruins it for me.



I heard the same about Happy Dragon a long time ago. All these buildings are connected. Makes you wonder if they all have roaches.


----------



## RoseRed

mitzi said:


> I heard the same about Happy Dragon a long time ago. All these buildings are connected. Makes you wonder if they all don't have roaches.


Where is that?


----------



## tipsymcgee

Happy Dragon is the one in Food Lion shopping center at end near Subway.  They have new owners.  Oga's is downtown next to Big Larry's old spot.


----------



## mitzi

RoseRed said:


> Where is that?



The shopping center in Leonardtown. By Pizza Hut, Crabknockers, Laundry Mat.


----------



## mitzi

tipsymcgee said:


> Happy Dragon is the one in Food Lion shopping center at end near Subway.  They have new owners.  Oga's is downtown next to Big Larry's old spot.



I don't even know if it's true about bugs in Happy Dragon. Someone told me that. Which has new owners Happy Dragon or Oga's?


----------



## jazz lady

mitzi said:


> The Slice House is opening The Slice House II in early July.  It's going to be where Big Larry's was.


I have been watching the progress on FB for 'The Slice House II Go' and it's been pretty amazing.  The grand opening is scheduled for July 9th now.


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> Getting to know you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149138
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting to know all about you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149139
> 
> 
> 
> Getting to like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149140
> 
> 
> 
> getting to hope you like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149143


You forgot one...


----------



## Gilligan

Gilligan said:


> Was at Dennis Point Marina yesterday and met the young guy taking over the restaurant and bar. Opening up in a week or so....forgot what he said the new name was going to be.  Sure would be nice if he made a good go of it. It's a great location but has had some sketchy restaurant operations over the years.


Crane Creek Bar and Grill...that's the latest name of the restaurant and bar at Dennis Point Marina. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> Before I make a jackass out of myself tomorrow @Gilligan - is that wine a real thing?  You know I'm going to ask when I go there right?


Have I ever lead you wrong?..have I ever been not serious?...have I ever displayed even a hint of a sense of humor?...I ask you..

But ask anyway..Paul will get a laff out of it..


----------



## Bonehead

Peaches !!! I am all in.


----------



## RoseRed

SailorGirl said:


> Have you had Trossbach's?  That's probably a stupid question - you've been here longer than I have.  I don't know what it is about them but honest to God  best peaches I've ever had.


----------



## Bonehead

SailorGirl said:


> Have you had Trossbach's?  That's probably a stupid question - you've been here longer than I have.  I don't know what it is about them but honest to God  best peaches I've ever had.


Trossbach's is down near Scotland correct on the way to Pt. Lookout ?


----------



## RoseRed

Bonehead said:


> Trossbach's is down near Scotland correct on the way to Pt. Lookout ?


Yes. They also bring their wares to the farmers market at BAE on Saturdays.


----------



## BernieP

SailorGirl said:


> Oh the guys at International are going to love me tomorrow.


Be careful, it looks like bat's blood from Wuhan.
It will make you hard alright, rigor mortis hard


----------



## BernieP

SailorGirl said:


> Why would I want to be hard?  If I remember correctly its's supposed to be the other way around.  Have things changed or something?


Do I need to get graphic here?
Maybe you forgot senior year health class.


----------



## BernieP

SailorGirl said:


> No, I remember, and God knows (unfortunately -He sees you when you do stuff like this or so I've been told) I've watched enough television,   but I thought he had to be hard and if you got lucky (meaning the female part of this equation) all you had to do was fake a few things and two minutes later it was over.  Not much required for my part - definitely not being hard.  That about sums it up right?


You went to the wrong school.   Fake?  Two minutes?   That's not even the warm ups.
Got to train, it's about endurance, flexibility, stamina, strength, all important in burning calories.


----------



## PrchJrkr

SailorGirl said:


> No naps?  I really don't know how you guys do it - seriously that's a helluva lot of work


That's why I became a lesbian.


----------



## stgislander

Stupid question but isn't it early for peaches?


----------



## frequentflier

stgislander said:


> Stupid question but isn't it early for peaches?


Peaches seem to be in season. I bought some from two different farm stands in Calvert and they are not very sweet.


----------



## jazz lady

Just got back from a trip to Trossbach's.  One peach didn't make it home.    Peaches are sweet and delicious!


----------



## jazz lady

> *WALDORF, Md.* -  Charles County, Maryland will be the site of a new Amazon Last Mile "Delivery Station" – one of seven such facilities slated to open in Maryland.  Amazon's Charles County operation will be based in Waldorf's St. Charles Industrial Park and open in time for the 2020 holiday season.
> 
> Amazon's Waldorf facilities will occupy three existing industrial properties and will reactivate a 191,746-square-foot warehouse/distribution building that has been vacant since 2010. Two other parcels will be used for employee parking and storage of delivery vehicles. The three properties total almost 32 acres with over 290,000 square feet of existing industrial space.











						Amazon Delivery Station to Open in Waldorf - The BayNet
					

Amazon's Waldorf facilities will occupy three existing industrial properties.




					www.thebaynet.com


----------



## stgislander

jazz lady said:


> Amazon Delivery Station to Open in Waldorf - The BayNet
> 
> 
> Amazon's Waldorf facilities will occupy three existing industrial properties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thebaynet.com


Does that mean we'll be seeing the little blue trucks/vans around here?


----------



## BernieP

stgislander said:


> Does that mean we'll be seeing the little blue trucks/vans around here?


Well it means more jobs in Charles County


----------



## jazz lady

New Italian restaurant coming to Leonardtown in the old Smokey Joe's location.  Called IL Piccolo Morso and run by the same folks as The Cow and The Fish.  No word on when they will be opening yet.

https://www.facebook.com/IL-Piccolo-Morso-103343898103983/


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> New Italian restaurant coming to Leonardtown in the old Smokey Joe's location.  Called IL Piccolo Morso and run by the same folks as The Cow and The Fish.  No word on when they will be opening yet.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/IL-Piccolo-Morso-103343898103983/


I saw that this evening and look forward to trying it out.  I didn't realize it was the same peop!e.  Food should be good!


----------



## Bird Dog




----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> I saw that this evening and look forward to trying it out.  I didn't realize it was the same peop!e.  Food should be good!


Saw it posted by a FB friend who is definitely in the know.  I am looking forward to trying it!


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> Saw it posted by a FB friend who is definitely in the know.  I am looking forward to trying it!


It's been said, we need a good Italian restaurant.


----------



## Bird Dog

One of the first posts on FB was someone saying, I hope it’s affordable.
i posted,,,,Good food is not cheap and cheap food is not good.

They will always have Olive Garden.
Give me good food......


----------



## RoseRed

Bird Dog said:


> One of the first posts on FB was someone saying, I hope it’s affordable.
> i posted,,,,Good food is not cheap and cheap food is not good.
> 
> They will always have Olive Garden.
> Give me good food......


I saw that.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> It's been said, we need a good Italian restaurant.


Looking forward to them and POV at Pier 450 opening up Labor Day Weekend.  GREAT local choices!


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> Looking forward to them and POV at Pier 450 opening up Labor Day Weekend.  GREAT local choices!


Absolutely!


----------



## RoseRed

Located by the Harris Teeter...

https://mezeh.com/?fbclid=IwAR0kcCifeDr4KEZB7F_rnYIcmSGSTrt0KFV_xD840gRabh65YzQremZSvZI


----------



## Bonehead

That menu looks awesome ! It will be very busy...


----------



## RoseRed

Bonehead said:


> That menu looks awesome ! It will be very busy...


Which one?


----------



## Bonehead

Mezeh.


----------



## Sneakers

Hope Mezeh does well.  It would be terrible if people started referring to it as 'Meh'.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

FINALLY!!!!! I have been wishing for an Italian restaurant close by...right in Leonardtown is perfect!!!!!


----------



## lucky_bee

Bonehead said:


> That menu looks awesome ! It will be very busy...


I've been to Mezeh elsewhere in Maryland. I was really excited to learn we were getting one, they're awesome. Tons of options and very healthy. I love mediterranean style food.


----------



## BernieP

luvmygdaughters said:


> FINALLY!!!!! I have been wishing for an Italian restaurant close by...right in Leonardtown is perfect!!!!!


A friend posted the announcement on Facebook and it was not met with a hearty hi oh silver.    
Lots of complaints about the Cow and Fish.   From decor, atmosphere to the food.
I have no idea what to think.   No, I think I will wait for some other guinea pigs to give it a try before I go.


----------



## Sneakers

BernieP said:


> Lots of complaints about the Cow and Fish. From decor, atmosphere to the food.


I ate there shortly before the covid shutdown.  I thought the food was very good, but quite heavy on the salt.  It was early afternoon and no one else was there, and I had an opportunity to talk with the chef for a few minutes and let him know my opinion.  He gratefully accepted the thoughts.


----------



## RoseRed

BernieP said:


> A friend posted the announcement on Facebook and it was not met with a hearty hi oh silver.
> Lots of complaints about the Cow and Fish.   From decor, atmosphere to the food.
> I have no idea what to think.   No, I think I will wait for some other guinea pigs to give it a try before I go.


C&F does have good food. Never had a bad meal there before. Some people think Cracker Barrel is fine dining.


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> Some people think Cracker Barrel is fine dining.



I miss Cracker Barrel, but they won't let me back in the place.  I blame their management....nowhere did I see any signs saying I couldn't hang out nekkid in front of the fireplace.. Not one.


----------



## RoseRed

Gilligan said:


> I miss Cracker Barrel, but they won't let me back in the place.  I blame their management....nowhere did I see any signs saying I couldn't hang out nekkid in front of the fireplace.. Not one.


Incorrigible.


----------



## BernieP

RoseRed said:


> C&F does have good food. Never had a bad meal there before. Some people think *Cracker Barrel is fine dining.*


 don't I know that.   I recall my first exposure to "the culture" when the Enterprise had their "Best of St. Mary's" edition.
Western Steer was voted "Most Romantic"
My young children (not teens) didn't want to go there because it was icky inside.
(they had "sports" party there and that was it.

And some people will complain about a Michelin star rated restaurant.


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> Incorrigible.



I hadda look that word up. Apparently it means: "not even remotely attractive with clothes off".

Dang.


----------



## BernieP

Gilligan said:


> I hadda look that word up. Apparently it means: "not even remotely attractive with clothes ON".
> 
> Dang.


leave them on, it might improve your chances.
The mask has helped me.
Actually online, I use a picture of a dog and I become more handsome.
So it's all in how you present yourself.


----------



## Sneakers

BernieP said:


> leave them on, it might improve your chances.
> The mask has helped me.


I heard he was wearing a mask.

Just not on his face.


----------



## BernieP

Sneakers said:


> I heard he was wearing a mask.
> 
> Just not on his face.


I saw that picture on Facebook too, I didn't realize Gilligan was that skinny


----------



## BernieP

Speaking of new businesses and such, here's one that is not so new
Under Michelin Star rated restaurants near you

Heritage 485
85 Main St, Prince Frederick, MD 20678 
Google rating is 4.7

Is this where Oldfield Inn use to be?


----------



## KingFish

BernieP said:


> Speaking of new businesses and such, here's one that is not so new
> Under Michelin Star rated restaurants near you
> 
> Heritage 485
> 85 Main St, Prince Frederick, MD 20678
> Google rating is 4.7
> 
> Is this where Oldfield Inn use to be?


I believe it is.  I was going to go there one time but they had odd hours.  Still want to give it a try.


----------



## RoseRed

BernieP said:


> Speaking of new businesses and such, here's one that is not so new
> Under Michelin Star rated restaurants near you
> 
> Heritage 485
> 85 Main St, Prince Frederick, MD 20678
> Google rating is 4.7
> 
> Is this where Oldfield Inn use to be?


Yes. They are delicious!


----------



## RoseRed

BernieP said:


> don't I know that.   I recall my first exposure to "the culture" when the Enterprise had their "Best of St. Mary's" edition.
> Western Steer was voted "Most Romantic"
> My young children (not teens) didn't want to go there because it was icky inside.
> (they had "sports" party there and that was it.
> 
> And some people will complain about a Michelin star rated restaurant.


I remember that.


----------



## kwillia

BernieP said:


> A friend posted the announcement on Facebook and it was not met with a hearty hi oh silver.
> Lots of complaints about the Cow and Fish.   From decor, atmosphere to the food.
> I have no idea what to think.   No, I think I will wait for some other guinea pigs to give it a try before I go.


Dont let that crazy little gnome scare you off from giving them a try.


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> Dont let that crazy little knome scare you off from giving them a try.


I know of which you speak.


----------



## kom526

I’ve never had a bad meal at C&F. I couldn’t care less about decor, besides with a space that small why would you clutter it crappy decor.


----------



## Sneakers

kwillia said:


> little gnome


Glad you fixed this.  Thought there was an inside joke I didn't get.


----------



## OmyGawd

kom526 said:


> I’ve never had a bad meal at C&F. I couldn’t care less about decor, besides with a space that small why would you clutter it crappy decor.


Went there once, food was good but service was lousy.  There were four of us and I had to ask three times why I had no meal while everyone else at the table had the food.  They were done before I got mine.  Got no apology so it was just a lousy experience.  Soured me completely, haven't been back since.


----------



## BernieP

kwillia said:


> Dont let that* crazy little gnome* scare you off from giving them a try.


ohs no   are we talking about the same person


----------



## RoseRed

https://susannahswatch.com/


----------



## BernieP

I am no onboard the bring us a Home Depot in St. Mary's County.
Lowes needs competition.    Lumber checkout and one other cashier open.   The self service registers were even closed at 7 PM
Worse, there is nobody in the store that you can ask for help in finding something.   Another trip to Lowes to grab something I was sure they had.
Had is how I felt.


----------



## spr1975wshs

BernieP said:


> The self service registers were even closed at 7 PM.


When I work that, I do close at 7:50 PM, as I cannot be scheduled later than 8 PM.
I use the 10 minutes to take care of the front end trash, a duty I was assigned.

However, self checkout is normally closed by 8 PM.

Going to be interesting at Customer Service/Returns/Order Pickup starting at 4 PM.
All 3 closers will not be showing up for different reasons.

With COVID, folks quitting (back to school, new job, going to Basic, retail too hard...) and normal illnesses, staffing has been very skimpy.

I agree that my employer needs major competition in the market.


----------



## stgislander

SailorGirl said:


> Have you had Trossbach's?  That's probably a stupid question - you've been here longer than I have.  I don't know what it is about them but honest to God  best peaches I've ever had.





RoseRed said:


>





Bonehead said:


> Trossbach's is down near Scotland correct on the way to Pt. Lookout ?





RoseRed said:


> Yes. They also bring their wares to the farmers market at BAE on Saturdays.


Can anybody tell me of Trossbach still has peaches?

Mom up in Western MD is looking for some.  The peach trees in Allegany and Bedford Counties got hit with a late frost.  She thinks the orchards in nearby Romney, WV may have peaches starting this week but is not sure.


----------



## jazz lady

stgislander said:


> Can anybody tell me of Trossbach still has peaches?


Sure do!  From their FB page posted 18 hours ago:



> So many ways to get your Trossbach Produce this weekend!
> 
> We are picking: White & Yellow Peaches, Sweet Corn, Watermelons, Onions, Tomatoes, Peppers, Garlic, Squash, Zucchini, Eggplant, Red & White Potatoes, Cantaloupes, Jams, and Jellies. (Soaps and Honey at our stand only)
> 
> COME SEE US - Our stand is open Daily - 9AM-6PM


----------



## TPD

stgislander said:


> Can anybody tell me of Trossbach still has peaches?





jazz lady said:


> Sure do!  From their FB page posted 18 hours ago:



Better get them this year because they may not have them next year.  Tornado took down 500 trees!









						Tropical storm rips through region
					

No description.



					americanfarmpublications.com


----------



## stgislander

Thanks everybody.


----------



## jazz lady

TPD said:


> Better get them this year because they may not have them next year.  Tornado took down 500 trees!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tropical storm rips through region
> 
> 
> No description.
> 
> 
> 
> americanfarmpublications.com


I saw their post where they said it knocked down hundreds of trees and they were trying to stand them up again.  One of the photos from their post:


----------



## stgislander

jazz lady said:


> I saw their post where they said it knocked down hundreds of trees and they were trying to stand them up again.  One of the photos from their post:
> 
> View attachment 150299


----------



## lucky_bee

Looking for info on 3 places - I've searched everywhere but don't know enough nosey people clearly to find out otherwise:

1. Between Sheetz and Cecil's Mill neighborhood - what's going in where they cleared all that land?

2. some building being built right now off 5 in Callaway, smooshed between the daycare, A&W, and the church? I just saw what looks like a steeple added to the roofline this morning... is the church expanding, moving, or getting some competition?

3. Callaway across from the mechanic/auto body shop on Rt 5 a stone's throw from the 5/249 intersection. A sign was just added this morning saying this project is funded by Cedar Point Credit Union - I'm hoping that's not a bank but simply whatever business opening got their loan thur CPCU... 

I've heard the rumors of a 7/11 and another ****ing dollar store. I was under the impression they only just got cleared to start that process... these things have been well under way for awhile. Also heard rumors of All Kinds moving and to include a rescue center? Who knows. All we need now is another nail salon


----------



## frequentflier

lucky_bee said:


> Looking for info on 3 places - I've searched everywhere but don't know enough nosey people clearly to find out otherwise:
> 
> 1. Between Sheetz and Cecil's Mill neighborhood - what's going in where they cleared all that land?
> 
> 2. some building being built right now off 5 in Callaway, smooshed between the daycare, A&W, and the church? I just saw what looks like a steeple added to the roofline this morning... is the church expanding, moving, or getting some competition?
> 
> 3. Callaway across from the mechanic/auto body shop on Rt 5 a stone's throw from the 5/249 intersection. A sign was just added this morning saying this project is funded by Cedar Point Credit Union - I'm hoping that's not a bank but simply whatever business opening got their loan thur CPCU...
> 
> I've heard the rumors of a 7/11 and another ****ing dollar store. I was under the impression they only just got cleared to start that process... these things have been well under way for awhile. Also heard rumors of All Kinds moving and to include a rescue center? Who knows. All we need now is another nail salon



From the owners, All Kinds bought a piece of property next to the strip mall but has been fighting the county for several years to get permitting to build their own animal hospital.


----------



## lucky_bee

frequentflier said:


> From the owners, All Kinds bought a piece of property next to the strip mall but has been fighting the county for several years to get permitting to build their own animal hospital.


that's what I was hoping, but both properties I'm questioning in that area can be considered "next to the strip mall" so I'm curious to which one.


----------



## frequentflier

lucky_bee said:


> that's what I was hoping, but both properties I'm questioning in that area can be considered "next to the strip mall" so I'm curious to which one.


Not sure.


----------



## kwillia

frequentflier said:


> From the owners, All Kinds bought a piece of property next to the strip mall but has been fighting the county for several years to get permitting to build their own animal hospital.


Why the hell would the county fight an animal hospital?


----------



## stgislander

kwillia said:


> Why the hell would the county fight an animal hospital?


Problem with either zoning or Metcom is the only thing I could think of.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

lucky_bee said:


> 2. some building being built right now off 5 in Callaway, smooshed between the daycare, A&W, and the church? I just saw what looks like a steeple added to the roofline this morning... is the church expanding, moving, or getting some competition?


Yes, church is expanding, or, rather, building a new, larger sanctuary with the current one to be repurposed (by the church). At least that's what I hear from Callawayian friends.


----------



## Bare-ya-cuda

lucky_bee said:


> Looking for info on 3 places - I've searched everywhere but don't know enough nosey people clearly to find out otherwise:
> 
> 1. Between Sheetz and Cecil's Mill neighborhood - what's going in where they cleared all that land?
> 
> 2. some building being built right now off 5 in Callaway, smooshed between the daycare, A&W, and the church? I just saw what looks like a steeple added to the roofline this morning... is the church expanding, moving, or getting some competition?
> 
> 3. Callaway across from the mechanic/auto body shop on Rt 5 a stone's throw from the 5/249 intersection. A sign was just added this morning saying this project is funded by Cedar Point Credit Union - I'm hoping that's not a bank but simply whatever business opening got their loan thur CPCU...
> 
> I've heard the rumors of a 7/11 and another ****ing dollar store. I was under the impression they only just got cleared to start that process... these things have been well under way for awhile. Also heard rumors of All Kinds moving and to include a rescue center? Who knows. All we need now is another nail salon


I remember seeing a sign between sheets and cecils mill where they had a zoning board for JF Taylor to build a facility there.  Last I heard that is what is being built there


----------



## Bird Dog

kwillia said:


> Why the hell would the county fight an animal hospital?


Because they can........everyone has to go through their gauntlet before anything can get done.


----------



## Gilligan

The lot opposite the Callaway Center on southwest corner of intersection is supposed to get a 7-11 and a Dollar Store.


----------



## lucky_bee

Gilligan said:


> The lot opposite the Callaway Center on southwest corner of intersection is supposed to get a 7-11 and a Dollar Store.


because that's what we need next to two convenience store/gas stations and a grocery store.


----------



## Gilligan

lucky_bee said:


> 2. some building being built right now off 5 in Callaway, smooshed between the daycare, A&W, and the church? I just saw what looks like a steeple added to the roofline this morning... is the church expanding, moving, or getting some competition?



I just happened to be getting gas at the A&W when they picked that steeple up and put it in place. Had to stay and watch... ;-)


----------



## Gilligan

lucky_bee said:


> because that's what we need next to two convenience store/gas stations and a grocery store.



inorite?.....makes little sense to me, economically speaking.


----------



## lucky_bee

Gilligan said:


> I just happened to be getting gas at the A&W when they picked that steeple up and put it in place. Had to stay and watch... ;-)


for the longest time the roofline reminded me of a Pizza Hut and I kept thinking, that can't be right  




Gilligan said:


> inorite?.....makes little sense to me, economically speaking.


and with sheetz a half a mile away. How many places do you need to buy a cold soda and a bag of chips


----------



## Gilligan

lucky_bee said:


> and with sheetz a half a mile away. How many places do you need to buy a cold soda and a bag of chips



Can't be good news for Abell's, Chiefs and Piney Point Market... ;-(   And its not like the Shell and the A&W stores are doing that great now..


----------



## BernieP

lucky_bee said:


> because that's what we need next to two convenience store/gas stations and a grocery store.


Well somebody thinks it's what you need or they would not be putting their money into building it.
It's not up to the county to decide what businesses open.
Unless we become socialists, there the government will tell you what you are allowed to do.
want to start a bicycle shop, sorry, not on the approved list of things the area needs.
We do need a sewage technician, you can apply for that business license.
That is not a joke, that is basically a conversation that was related to me by the person who had it in a former iron curtain country
after they allegedly had over thrown the dictator, but were still "communists".


----------



## mitzi

Gilligan said:


> The lot opposite the Callaway Center on southwest corner of intersection is supposed to get a 7-11 and a Dollar Store.



I thought the 7-11 was going in next to the high school.  Are they building two?


----------



## Gilligan

mitzi said:


> I thought the 7-11 was going in next to the high school.  Are they building two?


As far as I know...that one got shot down, so they're looking at the 5/249 site now.


----------



## Gilligan

BernieP said:


> Well somebody thinks it's what you need or they would not be putting their money into building it.
> It's not up to the county to decide what businesses open.



And that.....is true, despite all the damage we know it will cause the existing local businesses.. Freedom costs..and often it costs people or businesses we care a lot about.


----------



## mitzi

Gilligan said:


> As far as I know...that one got shot down, so they're looking at the 5/249 site now.



I thought I read the other day that it was approved.  Maybe I'm wrong, I'll have to see if I can find the article again.


----------



## PrchJrkr

mitzi said:


> I thought I read the other day that it was approved.  Maybe I'm wrong, I'll have to see if I can find the article again.


I thought that one was a done deal myself. I figured it would be great for the high school crowd. They would have another option for smokes, blunt wrappers, and energy drinks. What could go wrong?


----------



## mitzi

Gilligan said:


> As far as I know...that one got shot down, so they're looking at the 5/249 site now.



I had the locations confused. The one in Callaway has been approved.  This was in the County Times.

Callaway 7-11 Plan Approved

By Guy Leonard
Staff Writer

A controversial plan to build a new 7-11 convenience store and fueling station at the intersection of Piney Point Road and Route 5 in Callaway was approved by the county planning commission Aug. 17.
But it was on by a 3-to-2 vote.


----------



## mitzi

PrchJrkr said:


> I thought that one was a done deal myself. I figured it would be great for the high school crowd. They would have another option for smokes, blunt wrappers, and energy drinks. What could go wrong?



That's what everyone was complaining about


----------



## Clem72

PrchJrkr said:


> I thought that one was a done deal myself. I figured it would be great for the high school crowd. They would have another option for smokes, blunt wrappers, and energy drinks. What could go wrong?



Sounds like a solid business plan. If they got turned down it's probably because one of the commissioners decided the idea was so good they would do it themselves.


----------



## Gilligan

mitzi said:


> I had the locations confused. The one in Callaway has been approved.  This was in the County Times.
> 
> Callaway 7-11 Plan Approved
> 
> By Guy Leonard
> Staff Writer
> 
> A controversial plan to build a new 7-11 convenience store and fueling station at the intersection of Piney Point Road and Route 5 in Callaway was approved by the county planning commission Aug. 17.
> But it was on by a 3-to-2 vote.



So now add a Dollar store to that corner....  Lovely...


----------



## BadGirl

What is going between the Lexington Park Hyundai dealership and the WaWa?  Expansion of the dealership, or something else?


----------



## mitzi

Gilligan said:


> So now add a Dollar store to that corner....  Lovely...



More accidents.


----------



## BernieP

Gilligan said:


> And that.....is true, despite all the damage we know it will cause the existing local businesses.. Freedom costs..and often it costs people or businesses we care a lot about.


7-11s are more or less a local business, as much as a Shell station   Franchises.
Still jobs.
If people want the local business to survive they need to patronize them.

FWIW, I all but refuse to enter Walmart.   It's rare and it's desperation.


----------



## Gilligan

BernieP said:


> 7-11s are more or less a local business, as much as a Shell station   Franchises.
> Still jobs.
> If people want the local business to survive they need to patronize them.
> 
> FWIW, I all but refuse to enter Walmart.   It's rare and it's desperation.


Still jobs you say...but is it a net increase in jobs?  New businesses opening while existing businesses failing....


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

Gilligan said:


> Still jobs you say...but is it a net increase in jobs?  New businesses opening while existing businesses failing....



I don't know.  But, anecdotal observation only, is that every WaWa and Sheetz I see, no matter where, always are busy as crap.  7-11?  Not so much.


----------



## Sneakers

NorthBeachPerso said:


> I don't know.  But, anecdotal observation only, is that every WaWa and Sheetz I see, no matter where, always are busy as crap.  7-11?  Not so much.


I disliked going into a 7-11 because as soon as you came out, no matter how brief a visit, you stunk like old hot dogs and sausages.  That smell was pervasive.


----------



## Gilligan

NorthBeachPerso said:


> I don't know.  But, anecdotal observation only, is that every WaWa and Sheetz I see, no matter where, always are busy as crap.  7-11?  Not so much.


The two gas station/convenience stores that are already at the 5/249 intersection are reasonably busy but seldom is there a wait for an open pump. So adding a third will not alleviate a backup, that's for sure.


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> The two gas station/convenience stores that are already at the 5/249 intersection are reasonably busy but seldom is there a wait for an open pump. So adding a third will not alleviate a backup, that's for sure.


Depending on the time of day, the pumps at Callaway Shell have waiting lines.  Another "no name" fuel source will not change that.


----------



## Clem72

Sneakers said:


> I disliked going into a 7-11 because as soon as you came out, no matter how brief a visit, you stunk like old hot dogs and sausages.  That smell was pervasive.



Really? That's half the reason I like to go there, the other half is the 64 ounce super big gulp.


----------



## somdadmin

The Calvert County Board of County Commissioners and the Department of Economic Development congratulate the following new, expanded and relocated businesses:

*New Businesses*

Gray-Brown Productions, LLC
Lusby
443-975-0019

Sonder Whole Fitness 
2025 Chaneyville Road, Owings
443-951-8194

Southern Skies Aerial
Huntingtown
443-771-4764

Steamer’s Seafood Shack
14624 S. Solomons Island Road, Solomons
443-814-0134

*Expansion*

Winegardner Customs and Classics
708 N. Solomons Island Road, Prince Frederick
443-975-7059

*Relocations*

2 Soul Sisters
232 Town Square Drive, Lusby
443-707-0232

Edward Jones – Lee Ritter
995 Prince Frederick Blvd., Suite 200, Prince Frederick
410-257-6827

The Calvert County Department of Economic Development works to help all businesses succeed, from small, local businesses to large, national enterprises. For information on the Department of Economic Development and the many services the county offers the business community, contact the department at 410-535-4583 or 301-855-1880, or by email at info@ecalvert.com.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

somdadmin said:


> The Calvert County Board of County Commissioners and the Department of Economic Development congratulate the following new, expanded and relocated businesses:
> 
> *New Businesses*
> 
> Gray-Brown Productions, LLC
> Lusby
> 443-975-0019
> 
> Sonder Whole Fitness
> 2025 Chaneyville Road, Owings
> 443-951-8194
> 
> Southern Skies Aerial
> Huntingtown
> 443-771-4764
> 
> Steamer’s Seafood Shack
> 14624 S. Solomons Island Road, Solomons
> 443-814-0134
> 
> *Expansion*
> 
> Winegardner Customs and Classics
> 708 N. Solomons Island Road, Prince Frederick
> 443-975-7059
> 
> *Relocations*
> 
> 2 Soul Sisters
> 232 Town Square Drive, Lusby
> 443-707-0232
> 
> Edward Jones – Lee Ritter
> 995 Prince Frederick Blvd., Suite 200, Prince Frederick
> 410-257-6827
> 
> The Calvert County Department of Economic Development works to help all businesses succeed, from small, local businesses to large, national enterprises. For information on the Department of Economic Development and the many services the county offers the business community, contact the department at 410-535-4583 or 301-855-1880, or by email at info@ecalvert.com.



I see no nail places or Dollar General stores.  I guess Calvert is as high class as people here say it is.  Montgomery County South without the traffic.


----------



## Phila215

What is going in to the newly renovated/reconstructed building in Lexington Park on GMR across from the Big lots (on your left coming from Gate 2)?


----------



## jazz lady

Phila215 said:


> What is going in to the newly renovated/reconstructed building in Lexington Park on GMR across from the Big lots (on your left coming from Gate 2)?


I believe it is Regency Furniture.  I know there were concerns last year about the vacant building.









						Questions Remain Over Former Raley's Furniture Store's Future
					

Vacant building has attracted drug users, prostitutes and homeless squatters.



					www.somd.com


----------



## DaSDGuy

Phila215 said:


> What is going in to the newly renovated/reconstructed building in Lexington Park on GMR across from the Big lots (on your left coming from Gate 2)?


Ashley's Furniture has it on their web page already.


----------



## BernieP

jazz lady said:


> I believe it is Regency Furniture.  I know there were concerns last year about the vacant building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Questions Remain Over Former Raley's Furniture Store's Future
> 
> 
> Vacant building has attracted drug users, prostitutes and homeless squatters.
> 
> 
> 
> www.somd.com


Regency or Ashley
I thought I saw a sign for Ashley, Regency sucks.    Better off buy the assemble yourself stuff at Target.


----------



## idiganthro

The construction across the theater road from the Aldi's in SMC- is that going to be office buildings? I think I saw a sign to that affect. Seems like a weird thing to be building now...


----------



## FTD

1. Lexington Exchange in California, 140-acres approved for mixed use includes R&D, retail, and office. This project includes a completed 2,500-seat RNC Movie Theater and Aldi grocery store. The existing industrial use is being relocated within the County, which will clear the site for new mixed-use construction including a Royal Farms (convenience products and fuel).


----------



## RoseRed

What happened to the Home Depot?


----------



## idiganthro

FTD said:


> 1. Lexington Exchange in California, 140-acres approved for mixed use includes R&D, retail, and office. This project includes a completed 2,500-seat RNC Movie Theater and Aldi grocery store. The existing industrial use is being relocated within the County, which will clear the site for new mixed-use construction including a Royal Farms (convenience products and fuel).


Got it, thanks for the info.


----------



## spr1975wshs

RoseRed said:


> What happened to the Home Depot?


As an 18 year Lowe's employee...I have this question, too.


----------



## General Lee

BernieP said:


> Regency or Ashley
> I thought I saw a sign for Ashley, Regency sucks.    Better off buy the assemble yourself stuff at Target.


My experience has been hit or miss with Ashley. Current spare bedroom set I have is from Ashley and its no different from something from Bob's (real cheap crap). I've had my best value for the buck from Value City Furniture. Not sure they still exist in Waldorf.


----------



## General Lee

RoseRed said:


> What happened to the Home Depot?


Hopefully it goes to Calvert (wishful thinking)


----------



## RoseRed

General Lee said:


> Hopefully it goes to Calvert (wishful thinking)


Why?


----------



## GregV814

I dont think we need a Home Depot in Calvert County. I don't care for Sneade's at all, "Builder UP"  is 50/50. Jim's in PF and Dunkirk is just hardware.     The clientele of HD is not desired, the employees are rated almost 0 by recent customer polls . Let them stay in Charles and Prince Georges.

I'm Greg, and I approve this message.


----------



## dmpitta1987

GregV814 said:


> I dont think we need a Home Depot in Calvert County. I don't care for Sneade's at all, "Builder UP"  is 50/50. Jim's in PF and Dunkirk is just hardware.     The clientele of HD is not desired, the employees are rated almost 0 by recent customer polls . Let them stay in Charles and Prince Georges.
> 
> I'm Greg, and I approve this message.



So if not Home Depot, then which business would you approve of moving to Calvert? Lowe's? Judging by your message, it doesn't seem like you approve of any of the current options, so I'm curious what would be ideal for you.


----------



## gemma_rae

dmpitta1987 said:


> So if not Home Depot, then which business would you approve of moving to Calvert? Lowe's? Judging by your message, it doesn't seem like you approve of any of the current options, so I'm curious what would be ideal for you.


Nordstrom


----------



## GregV814

dmpitta1987 said:


> So if not Home Depot, then which business would you approve of moving to Calvert? Lowe's? Judging by your message, it doesn't seem like you approve of any of the current options, so I'm curious what would be ideal for you.


just leave the HD's in those Counties....I can drive there. Just my opinion, I have no control over any decisions


----------



## General Lee

RoseRed said:


> Why?


Because Calvert doesn't have a Lowes or a Home Depot. Give them something to keep people over there instead of crowding this Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## General Lee

GregV814 said:


> I dont think we need a Home Depot in Calvert County. I don't care for Sneade's at all, "Builder UP"  is 50/50. Jim's in PF and Dunkirk is just hardware.     The clientele of HD is not desired, the employees are rated almost 0 by recent customer polls . Let them stay in Charles and Prince Georges.
> 
> I'm Greg, and I approve this message.


Then Calvert should get a Lowes at least. Keep people over there instead if crowding other nearby Lowes or HD


----------



## GregV814

tell ya what.....take Gordmans, Marshalls, 5 Below and we'll take a Lowes....I feel like George Steinbrenner....LOL


----------



## General Lee

St. Mary's already has a Marshalls and 5 below ......


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

BernieP said:


> Regency or Ashley
> I thought I saw a sign for Ashley, Regency sucks.    Better off buy the assemble yourself stuff at Target.



Ashley is owned by Regency I believe.  Whats not coming to So.Md or should I say leaving SoMd. is Burger King and KFC. on Great Mills Road.


----------



## Sneakers

The only reason to have a Home Depot in St Mary's would be competition to Lowes and item prices.  Have you ever looked at an item online from Lowes and compared prices between the California store and the Waldorf store?  While researching a bunch of different items, I found the California store is frequently more expensive for the same item.  Having an HD would help lower those item costs.


However, having an HD local would probably kill the local hardware stores like Dysons.  And since just about anything you need can be home-shipped at little to no cost shipping, there's no real need for another big storefront here.


----------



## Bonehead

I would much rather go to a store like Dysons where they know my name and like to shoot the breeze.


----------



## Homer J

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Ashley is owned by Regency I believe.  Whats not coming to So.Md or should I say leaving SoMd. is Burger King and KFC. on Great Mills Road.


Spoke to a guy that worked at Raley's in Waldorf. The old Raley's on GMR is going to have Ashley on one side and Raley's on the other side. Two separate entrances.


----------



## kom526

General Lee said:


> My experience has been hit or miss with Ashley. Current spare bedroom set I have is from Ashley and its no different from something from Bob's (real cheap crap). I've had my best value for the buck from Value City Furniture. Not sure they still exist in Waldorf.


VCF is still in Waldorf.


----------



## GregV814

We're getting a Victors Secret and a day-old bread emporium.


----------



## BernieP

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Ashley is owned by Regency I believe.  Whats not coming to So.Md or should I say leaving SoMd. is Burger King and KFC. on Great Mills Road.


Both have been poorly managed.  Never a fan of BK, but the KFC has gone down the old crapper.
When Lexington Park Ford moves up to California it's going to leave a real dark hole on the road.


----------



## spr1975wshs

GregV814 said:


> ....take Gordmans


They filed for bankruptcy in May and last I saw are closing down completely.


----------



## spr1975wshs

Bonehead said:


> I would much rather go to a store like Dysons where they know my name and like to shoot the breeze.


Since it's about the same drive to them as to where I work, I split my $'s between.


----------



## GregV814

spr1975wshs said:


> They filed for bankruptcy in May and last I saw are closing down completely.


THey're gone now...its a Halloween store for a few weks...


spr1975wshs said:


> They filed for bankruptcy in May and last I saw are closing down completely.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



GregV814 said:


> I dont think we need a Home Depot in Calvert County. I don't care for Sneade's at all, "Builder UP"  is 50/50. Jim's in PF and Dunkirk is just hardware. The clientele of HD is not desired, the employees are rated almost 0 by recent customer polls . Let them stay in Charles and Prince Georges.
> 
> I'm Greg, and I approve this message.


I'm with you on not caring for Sneades. They are the all junk China-Mart of the 'hardware' category, and stupid knick-knack business; all high priced crap. I swear, when I have gone in there, I can't tell if I've entered a Hallmark store or a hardware store.


----------



## BernieP

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Ashley is owned by Regency I believe.  Whats not coming to So.Md or should I say leaving SoMd. is Burger King and KFC. on Great Mills Road.


I will have to check that out, I am looking for some decent furniture.   I've been advised that Regency is basically junk.


----------



## Sneakers

BernieP said:


> I will have to check that out, I am looking for some decent furniture.   I've been advised that Regency is basically junk.


Drove to Waldorf and went thru all of those stores.  I wasn't impressed with any of them.  Lots of pressboard and cheaply made.  I wound up at a 'real' furniture store (Furniture Gallery in Prince Frederick) and paid more but got something of quality.  They also provide much better after sales service.


----------



## DoWhat

Bonehead said:


> I would much rather go to a store like Dysons where they know my name and like to shoot the breeze.


So true.


----------



## Suz

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Ashley is owned by Regency I believe.  Whats not coming to So.Md or should I say leaving SoMd. is Burger King and KFC. on Great Mills Road.



Ashley, Regency and Marlo are all owned by the same company.


----------



## Suz

Anyone have the scoop on Niko's in the square? Saw activity and lights on there last week.... I think Niko's sign was down too


----------



## BernieP

Suz said:


> Anyone have the scoop on Niko's in the square? Saw activity and lights on there last week.... I think Niko's sign was down too


They closed before the COVID shutdown.   Not sure, but it had something to do with the health of the owner and nobody to run the business.
I'm sure COVID sealed the deal.


----------



## Homer J

Suz said:


> Ashley, Regency and Marlo are all owned by the same company.


Don't forget Raley's. They are part of the same conglomerate now. 

We've been on a furniture binge this year. Bought a bed from Raley's; a bed and 2 mattresses from VCF; a bed, dresser, and nightstands from Ashley; a mattress and sectional sofa from Furniture Gallery; and a recliner from La-Z-Boy. 

So far, been pretty happy with all of the purchases. Although, haven't received the sectional or recliner yet. Probably won't get the sectional until December or January. La-Z-Boy says to expect 4-6 months for delivery of the recliner.  

When we walked into Furniture Gallery to look at the sectionals the salesman knew us. Turns out, he was the one that sold us the bed at Raley's eight months ago.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Suz said:


> Ashley, Regency and Marlo are all owned by the same company.





Homer J said:


> Don't forget Raley's. They are part of the same conglomerate now.


Just like the jewelry outlets Kay Jewelers, Zales, Jared The Galleria Of Jewelry, H.Samuel, Ernest Jones, Peoples, Piercing Pagoda, and JamesAllen.com, all under one master company ~ Signet Jewelers. Just like the eyeglass makers and sellers.

So the question is ..... Are they fake competing with each other via, sales, discounts, percent off suite sales, etc., to give the impression of savings to the gullible public? How does one know if they are indeed getting a good deal?


----------



## BernieP

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the jewelry outlets Kay Jewelers, Zales, Jared The Galleria Of Jewelry, H.Samuel, Ernest Jones, Peoples, Piercing Pagoda, and JamesAllen.com, all under one master company ~ Signet Jewelers. Just like* the eyeglass makers and sellers.*
> 
> So the question is ..... Are they fake competing with each other via, sales, discounts, percent off suite sales, etc., to give the impression of savings to the gullible public? How does one know if they are indeed getting a good deal?


I saw a video on the eyeglass organized crime family.   Oakley was like the only manufacturer not in the conglomerate and more or less got forced off the shelf.


----------



## BernieP

Homer J said:


> Don't forget Raley's. They are part of the same conglomerate now.


I thought they went out of business


FWIW, it looks like renovation on the old Raley's store on GMR has come to a halt (again).
No sign of activity, well no signs period.


----------



## spr1975wshs

Off on a tangent, would love to see a White Castle come here.


----------



## Bonehead

Love those greasy little gut bombs. I have not had one in many years.


----------



## Sneakers

WC is always on the list of places to stop when in NY, then I'm good for a year or so.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

spr1975wshs said:


> Off on a tangent, would love to see a White Castle come here.


Is White Castle the same as Little Tavern?  I remember my father bringing home a bag of burgers from Little Tavern, always a treat.


----------



## BernieP

Never got the appeal of White Castle.   Barely little meat


----------



## tipsymcgee

luvmygdaughters said:


> Is White Castle the same as Little Tavern?  I remember my father bringing home a bag of burgers from Little Tavern, always a treat.


I'm not 100 sure if they're related, but believe Little Tavern to be more of a DC Metro thing.  There was one out in Alexandria about 25 years ago still, but unsure if it's still there.  They were delicious.  Mini Five Guys.


----------



## Yossarian

tipsymcgee said:


> I'm not 100 sure if they're related, but believe Little Tavern to be more of a DC Metro thing.  There was one out in Alexandria about 25 years ago still, but unsure if it's still there.  They were delicious.  Mini Five Guys.


I remember growing up there was definitely one in Towson.  I think they've been gone for at least 20 -25 years or more.


----------



## stgislander

I've said before that I remember either a Little Tavern or a White Castle near The Block in Baltimore in the mid 80's.  I remember seeing signs in the window for Bag of Burgers.  For the life of me I can't remember what it was though.


----------



## phreddyp

stgislander said:


> I've said before that I remember either a Little Tavern or a White Castle near The Block in Baltimore in the mid 80's.  I remember seeing signs in the window for Bag of Burgers.  For the life of me I can't remember what it was though.


Little Tavern's tag line was " Buy'em by the Bag "


----------



## spr1975wshs

Bonehead said:


> Love those greasy little gut bombs. I have not had one in many years.


I had White Castle cheeseburger sliders for lunch.


----------



## spr1975wshs

luvmygdaughters said:


> Is White Castle the same as Little Tavern?  I remember my father bringing home a bag of burgers from Little Tavern, always a treat.


No idea about Little Tavern, as I'm a Come From Elsewhere resident.

When I was a kid, Burger Chef would have the buy em by the bag thing on the weekends.

Place in my hometown, W Springfield, MA, same simple menu since 1939, in the original building. 
Family was going to close the business, 4th generation wasn't interested in keeping it open.
A local philanthropist bought it to keep a local landmark in business.


----------



## spr1975wshs

BernieP said:


> Never got the appeal of White Castle.   Barely little meat


Part of the charm, you can eat a dozen, and not feel overstuffed.


----------



## Sneakers

spr1975wshs said:


> Part of the charm, you can eat a dozen, and not feel overstuffed.


No, because you're emptied right out one way or the other, squatting or barfing.

But that won't stop me from getting my fill when I can.


----------



## Gilligan

Sneakers said:


> No, because you're emptied right out one way or the other, squatting or barfing.
> 
> But that won't stop me from getting my fill when I can.


We'd just gotten our big bag o' sliders at the White Castle in north Indianapolis when my truck decided to puke the power steering hose and empty the fluid all over their parking lot. An omen..I swear it was.


----------



## Sneakers

Gilligan said:


> We'd just gotten our big bag o' sliders at the White Castle in north Indianapolis when my truck decided to puke the power steering hose and empty the fluid all over their parking lot. An omen..I swear it was.


When on a trip to NY, I hit up WC before I leave Long Island.  On one occasion, the 3 double cheese burgers caused me great gastric distress, but if you are familiar with the LIE and Southern State, there aren't many suitable places to stop. Had to buckle my sphincter until I got to a rest stop on the Jersey Turnpike, and by then I was desperate.   Had to think if I really wanted WC on the next trip up.

Yes, I did.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Sneakers said:


> When on a trip to NY, I hit up WC before I leave Long Island.  On one occasion, the 3 double cheese burgers caused me great gastric distress, but if you are familiar with the LIE and Southern State, there aren't many suitable places to stop. Had to buckle my sphincter until I got to a rest stop on the Jersey Turnpike, and by then I was desperate.   Had to think if I really wanted WC on the next trip up.
> 
> Yes, I did.


Ahhh, class. The 'ol sphincter pucker and tightening. Ever had felt a moment where you wanted to just pass a wee bit of gas while walking or driving .... and then .... PANIC!!!!! Might not just apply to WC.


----------



## spr1975wshs

Sneakers said:


> No, because you're emptied right out one way or the other, squatting or barfing.
> 
> But that won't stop me from getting my fill when I can.


Will have to say, sliders, either White Castle or Krystal down South, have never given me any gastric distress. Been told I have a cast iron stomach.


----------



## wubbles

If you get the bubble guts after White Castle you just need more practice!


----------



## BernieP

spr1975wshs said:


> Part of the charm, you can eat a dozen, and not feel overstuffed.


Because you puked after one?


----------



## spr1975wshs

BernieP said:


> Because you puked after one?


Please see my comment #2,687.


----------



## BernieP

spr1975wshs said:


> View attachment 152557


how racist


----------



## spr1975wshs

BernieP said:


> how racist


Millennial Snowflake!


----------



## BernieP




----------



## dmpitta1987

So happy the new Planet Fitness in Prince Frederick opening Monday!!!


----------



## kwillia

dmpitta1987 said:


> So happy the new Planet Fitness in Prince Frederick opening Monday!!!


What are their COVID19 Safety rules?


----------



## dmpitta1987

kwillia said:


> What are their COVID19 Safety rules?



I'd imagine it's the same as any of the other Planet Fitness locations - have to wear a mask within the facility, wipe down your equipment, have cleaning stations with disinfectant and hand sanitizer, etc.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



dmpitta1987 said:


> I'd imagine it's the same as any of the other Planet Fitness locations - have to wear a mask within the facility, wipe down your equipment, have cleaning stations with disinfectant and hand sanitizer, etc.


How can they expect everyone to get "Herd Immunity" if people can't sit in other people's sweat? Wish they would make up our minds for us.


----------



## dmpitta1987

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> How can they expect everyone to get "Herd Immunity" if people can't sit in other people's sweat? Wish they would make up our minds for us.



Idk. Personally I couldn't care less. I was back in the gym the first day that Maryland finally reopened, and I'll be at this location Day 1 as well. Bizarre that there's literally been zero news about this location opening up, but then again not surprising seeing as it's Calvert county. Lol


----------



## Disney4845

Waldorf Park Just added a halal restaurant and aspen dental to their tenant list.  This is by the new chic fil a.


----------



## sunshine98

Saw they were working on the old Ruby Tuesdays building in First Colony.  Hopefully something good is going in there.


----------



## RoseRed

sunshine98 said:


> Saw they were working on the old Ruby Tuesdays building in First Colony.  Hopefully something good is going in there.


Oh good!  This time around, someone else's 3 y/o can "christen" the floor!


----------



## SandieGarry

sunshine98 said:


> Saw they were working on the old Ruby Tuesdays building in First Colony.  Hopefully something good is going in there.



Not 100% positive but I heard ihop.


----------



## TPD

I wonder if Jennifer will be at the new ihop handing out sugar packets for my coffee...


----------



## RoseRed

TPD said:


> I wonder if Jennifer will be at the new ihop handing out sugar packets for my coffee...


That was Red Robin.


----------



## Sneakers

RoseRed said:


> That was Red Robin.


Pretty sure we shamed her away from there....


----------



## Kyle

Visit red Robin at least once or twice a month for a pint and some onion rings. I’ve never run into Jennifer.


----------



## RoseRed

Sneakers said:


> Pretty sure we shamed her away from there....


That was a pretty epic thread.


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> Visit red Robin at least once or twice a month for a pint and some onion rings. I’ve never run into Jennifer.


Well...we tried.


----------



## Merlin99

Disney4845 said:


> Waldorf Park Just added a halal restaurant and aspen dental to their tenant list.  This is by the new chic fil a.


What ever happened to our Royal Farms or Krispy Kreme?


----------



## Daffy

Anyone know when the iHop is planning on opening?  TIA


----------



## General Lee

sunshine98 said:


> Saw they were working on the old Ruby Tuesdays building in First Colony.  Hopefully something good is going in there.


New IHOP


----------



## Grumpy

General Lee said:


> New IHOP


Damn, was hoping for another nail salon.


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> Damn, was hoping for another nail salon.


Looking for a happy ending?


----------



## Grumpy

RoseRed said:


> Looking for a happy ending?


You know it!!


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> Damn, was hoping for another nail salon.


Cant we get another Sheets or Wawa?


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> Cant we get another Sheets or Wawa?


Were getting a Foster Farms.


----------



## TPD

I JUST WANT THE CHOCOLATE FOUNTAIN BACK!!!


----------



## RoseRed

TPD said:


> I JUST WANT THE CHOCOLATE FOUNTAIN BACK!!!


Kiddie boogers and all!


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:


> Kiddie boogers and all!


It’s amazing we didn’t have a pandemic before now.


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> It’s amazing we didn’t have a pandemic before now.


Boogeritis!


----------



## stgislander

TPD said:


> I JUST WANT THE CHOCOLATE BACTERIA FOUNTAIN BACK!!!


fify


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

St. Mary’s County Board Of Appeals Denies Concept Plan For Dollar General | thebaynet.com | TheBayNet.com | Articles


----------



## spr1975wshs

NorthBeachPerso said:


> St. Mary’s County Board Of Appeals Denies Concept Plan For Dollar General | thebaynet.com | TheBayNet.com | Articles


Maybe if they added a second floor with a day spa and tanning salon?


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

spr1975wshs said:


> Maybe if they added a second floor with a day spa and tanning salon?


I don't know.  I just figured it was Steny saving the base, and by extension the County, again.


----------



## GregV814

poor planning:

In Prince Frederick, next to the new fire station, sits a Dunkin Donut. The drive thru is just as busy as $tarbux, so cars are surrounding the building most of the time. Whoever planned and approved this building to be a duplex, for another business was nuts I thought.  I thought it would never rent because traffic on both sides. However Red Octopus is outfitting the vacant space for a tattoo parlor. Seems like it'll be a PIA to cut between cars to get a piercing...

Now, about a mile further North, in the Fox Run shopping center, sits a strip shopping center. A few large stores closed and are vacant., Lots of empty space there, but a developer built a new cluster in the parking lot. Vacant now, the cluster will house pretty much the same old, same old, fast food and probably a nail salon.. Hey, their money....whatever...


----------



## stgislander

GregV814 said:


> poor planning:
> 
> In Prince Frederick, next to the new fire station, sits a Dunkin Donut. The drive thru is just as busy as $tarbux, so cars are surrounding the building most of the time. Whoever planned and approved this building to be a duplex, for another business was nuts I thought.  I thought it would never rent because traffic on both sides. However Red Octopus is outfitting the vacant space for a tattoo parlor. Seems like it'll be a PIA to cut between cars to get a piercing...
> 
> Now, about a mile further North, in the Fox Run shopping center, sits a strip shopping center. A few large stores closed and are vacant., Lots of empty space there, but a developer built a new cluster in the parking lot. Vacant now, the cluster will house pretty much the same old, same old, fast food and probably a nail salon.. Hey, their money....whatever...


Sometimes it's better to let it sit empty and write-off the loss.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



stgislander said:


> Sometimes it's better to let it sit empty and write-off the loss.


At our expense. If you get my drift.


----------



## SamSpade

NorthBeachPerso said:


> St. Mary’s County Board Of Appeals Denies Concept Plan For Dollar General | thebaynet.com | TheBayNet.com | Articles


There's a Dollar General right at the intersection of 5 and 235, just five miles up the road. Five miles the OTHER way, there's a Dollar General in Hollywood, on Mervell Dean and visible from 235. Who thought we needed ANOTHER one?


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

SamSpade said:


> There's a Dollar General right at the intersection of 5 and 235, just five miles up the road. Five miles the OTHER way, there's a Dollar General in Hollywood, on Mervell Dean and visible from 235. Who thought we needed ANOTHER one?



If there's 10 miles between them there is obviously an underserved market there.  I can't help it if Dollar stores go into areas with high levels of poverty.

And before your head explodes ask yourself that question: Why are all these discount stores coming to Southern Maryland if the area is so wealthy?


----------



## Sneakers

Dollar General.  the New McDonalds.


----------



## SamSpade

NorthBeachPerso said:


> If there's 10 miles between them there is obviously an underserved market there.  I can't help it if Dollar stores go into areas with high levels of poverty.
> 
> And before your head explodes ask yourself that question: Why are all these discount stores coming to Southern Maryland if the area is so wealthy?



So which is it - wealthy or high levels of poverty? I was certainly not aware that Mechanicsville or Hollywood was POOR.

I think a couple things are happening - one is that convenience stores are kind of always in demand. And that's what Dollar General is, albeit a big one (it's not a "dollar store" in the sense of Everything's A Dollar or Dollar City). I shop there frequently, but - for milk - bacon - cereal - laundry detergent - ibuprofen. It's rare that I buy more items than I can carry. We've lost several 7-11s in the area - and now we have Dollar General. Soon we will have a Royal Farms. Same concept, different flavor.

But the other is that the face of doing business with retail chains is changing. With us switching so much more to delivery for certain items, I see only a few kinds of larger stores remaining. We've seen the demise of regular department stores and bookstores. More will follow. Convenience stores for the present, will suffice.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



NorthBeachPerso said:


> If there's 10 miles between them there is obviously an underserved market there.  I can't help it if Dollar stores go into areas with high levels of poverty.
> 
> And before your head explodes ask yourself that question: Why are all these discount stores coming to Southern Maryland if the area is so wealthy?



Guessing St Leonard is a high poverty area, (well maybe at least the housing community at Calvert Beach and Long Beach), with a Dollar General right there on Calvert Beach Rd across from the self storage and down the street from the fire dept. Actually, I have no idea how that was ever given the go ahead to begin with. I always thought those old timers, (read the old family names), in St Leonard wanted to keep their slice of heaven with the old fashioned country county feel. But maybe it was put there to service those living in the Cliffs Motor Inn? Or to supplement all the liquor sales by the completing liquors stores sitting across the street from each other?


----------



## Bird Dog

stgislander said:


> Sometimes it's better to let it sit empty and write-off the loss.


A loss is never better…..


----------



## Kyle

Bird Dog said:


> A loss is never better…..


A lot of people with an ex would disagree.


----------



## frequentflier

Where the pet valu (Canadian chain that closed all of their stores in America a year ago) was in Leonardtown has reopened as "EarthWise Pet". Locally owned. I went yesterday and was impressed. Nice store and the staff is knowledgeable about food and nutrition.  And I am thrilled they carry the food (Farmina) that all my animals thrive on and they have the same manufacturer rewards program my store offered. 
Support local small businesses!


----------



## stgislander

Bird Dog said:


> A loss is never better…..


My old company did it for a long time.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

I thought this had been approved and funded several years ago.  What happened, was it too downscale for Calvert County to step up?  I know a lot of people over here are embarrassed to live in a county with farms and workboats.

St. Mary's Commissioners To Help Fund Regional Agricultural Center Construction | thebaynet.com | TheBayNet.com | Articles


----------



## beachcat

NorthBeachPerso said:


> I thought this had been approved and funded several years ago.  What happened, was it too downscale for Calvert County to





NorthBeachPerso said:


> I thought this had been approved and funded several years ago.  What happened, was it too downscale for Calvert County to step up?  I know a lot of people over here are embarrassed to live in a county with farms and workboats.
> 
> St. Mary's Commissioners To Help Fund Regional Agricultural Center Construction | thebaynet.com | TheBayNet.com | Articles


embarassed to live in a county with farms and workboats? thats an ignorant comment.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



beachcat said:


> embarassed to live in a county with farms and workboats? thats an ignorant comment.


Yup. Can you imagine if in Calvert County how the snobbish would be if our farmers practiced farming such as those in the Bavarian area of Germany? There, in many areas, in animal husbandry, their herds of whatever, tend to be kept inside, housed next to the residence, in the evening where their effluents are captured by runoff drains and saved into an underground tank. And guess what comes during springtime? The farmers will load up their spraying tanks with all that effluent and fertilize their farm fields for the coming plantings. One always knew what time of year it was by the unmistakable smell in the air.  And actually? After a while it wasn't so bad and gives one the feeling that the farmers there practice good natural farming techniques recycling what nature provides.

Here? Farmers use human effluents from places like Naval Air Station Patuxent River that are laden with PFAS,(you know, Per- and Polyfluoroalkyl substances? Those forever chemicals that have potential adverse health impacts associated its exposure, including liver damage, thyroid disease, decreased fertility, high cholesterol, obesity, hormone suppression and cancer)? Oh, but its treated so it doesn't really smell that much, except still being laden with PFAS, and other chemicals that have been consumed and come out of humans.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

stgislander said:


> My old company did it for a long time.


I hear your current employer is somehow constantly losing Coronas from stock.


----------



## OccamsRazor

I see people complain about the Dollar stores and Nail Salons but, they wouldn't be building and opening so many of them if they were not being used and doing good business. When was the last time you drove by a Dollar Store when it was open and only saw 1 or 2 cars in the lot?


----------



## tipsymcgee

Dollar General is really a smart idea, taking a franchise and replacing the old conveniently located country stores and markets in the outlying areas or just before you hit the lights and traffic.  Live in Hollywood and don't want to go to California, we got you.  Live in Mechanicsville and don't want to go to Charlotte Hall, we got you.  Need some car wash stuff, we got you.  Need a coffee mug for your teacher, we got you.  4 by 4 plush blanket, yep right here.  Knockoff christmas candy, we got half an aisle.  Loofas, lotion and makeup, that's on the far right.  Coloring books, slime and fake nerf stuff, middle aisles.  Phone chargers that last 2 months before saying 'device not supported' are right at the register.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

beachcat said:


> embarassed to live in a county with farms and workboats? thats an ignorant comment.


You live in the Beach, or next to it, and you've never heard the complaining?  There's a whole Facebook page that, up until recently when it was limited, had nothing except pictures of dogs that people thought were their kids and "Things I'd like to change".

Then there was the time in the Spring a few years ago when someone called out HazMat for the pollen in a puddle.


----------



## Gilligan

jrt_ms1995 said:


> I hear your current employer is somehow constantly losing Coronas from stock.



Not "losing". Simply subjecting it to a chemical conversion process.


----------



## my-thyme

I probably missed it, but what's going in on FDR just up from the turn from St Andrews? Today I notices large fans on the roof, some kind of restaurant?


----------



## Tech

my-thyme said:


> I probably missed it, but what's going in on FDR just up from the turn from St Andrews? Today I notices large fans on the roof, some kind of restaurant?


Animal shelter


----------



## my-thyme

Tech said:


> Animal shelter


Thanks


----------



## SamSpade

I miss this thread. Whatever happened?


----------



## Gilligan

SamSpade said:


> I miss this thread. Whatever happened?


Still chemically converting Corona...still losing money...nothing has changed.


----------



## stgislander

SamSpade said:


> I miss this thread. Whatever happened?


Our inside person appears to have left the forum.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

Businesses are trying to wait out inflation, but expect a burst of new pot shops soon! :toke:


----------



## Gilligan

jrt_ms1995 said:


> Businesses are trying to wait out inflation, but expect a burst of new pot shops soon! :toke:


I might have to give up Corona and start smoking pot instead.


----------



## DaSDGuy

Gilligan said:


> I might have to give up Corona and start smoking pot instead.


You haven't lived until you are driving at night at 65 MPH and have a seed explode.


----------



## Clem72

OccamsRazor said:


> I see people complain about the Dollar stores and Nail Salons but, they wouldn't be building and opening so many of them if they were not being used and doing good business. When was the last time you drove by a Dollar Store when it was open and only saw 1 or 2 cars in the lot?


The one on great mills road never has cars in the lot.  It's always busy, but it's foot traffic.


----------



## Clem72

Gilligan said:


> I might have to give up Corona and start smoking pot instead.


But then you might forget that you gave up the Coronas and end up doing both.


----------



## awpitt

I don't know if this has been mentioned yet but a Slim Chickens is coming soon on the corner of Rt. 235 and MacArthur Blvd across from Taco Bell.

https://slimchickens.com


----------



## Gilligan

Clem72 said:


> But then you might forget that you gave up the Coronas and end up doing both.


Lyf is full of risks like those.


----------



## Gilligan

DaSDGuy said:


> You haven't lived until you are driving at night at 65 MPH and have a seed explode.


Story time:  So there we are...three sophomore college students and a bong, sitting in our apartment, vegging out in front of the TV on a snowy Saturday. Munchies hit..and to the rescue comes a box of cookies that my grandmother made from scratch, each cookie individually wrapped in tissue to avoid shipping damage.

A pile of tissues builds up on the coffee table and carpeted floor the table sat on.  

It's time for one more bowl..why not?

*POP*!! ..goes the seed in the bowl. Burning contents are expelled from the bowl and land....right in the middle of the pile of tissues. 

Numerous articles of clothing and linen were sacrificed in the panicked and frantic effort to put out the fire....successfully, thank goodness.

Except for the large area of burnt carpet.  Solution: That was neatly covered up by moving the coffee table over it before checkout-inspection at the end of the semester.

Watch out fer them seeds.


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> ... Watch out fer them seeds.



Theres the next big agri-research-invention for the future.

Another plant goes Seedless.


----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> Theres the next big agri-research-invention for the future.
> 
> Another plant goes Seedless.


Takes the idea of "pop corn" to a whole new place.


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> Theres the next big agri-research-invention for the future.
> 
> Another plant goes Seedless.


I thought all the present-day weed was seedless......swat I heard anyway.  Been 75 years since I smoked that chit.


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


> Takes the idea of "pop corn" to a whole new place.


PopPot?


----------



## Sneakers

In my case, it wasn't the seeds.  A big bunch of us were on the beach around a campfire.  Someone breaks out a bowl and starts passing it around.  It got to me, I take a hit......

and coughed.  Blew the weed right out of the bowl.  Dark out there.  Scrambling looking for the ejected weed.  Found what I thought was the weed and stuffed it back in the bowl and re-lit it.  Didn't really catch.  Passed it on.  No one got high off that bit of seaweed....


----------



## Gilligan

Sneakers said:


> In my case, it wasn't the seeds.  A big bunch of us were on the beach around a campfire.  Someone breaks out a bowl and starts passing it around.  It got to me, I take a hit......
> 
> and coughed.  Blew the weed right out of the bowl.  Dark out there.  Scrambling looking for the ejected weed.  Found what I thought was the weed and stuffed it back in the bowl and re-lit it.  Didn't really catch.  Passed it on.  No one got high off that bit of seaweed....


"seaweed" is what we called the nasty, but highly discounted, weed that was fished out of the ocean, dried out, and sold.  LOL...


----------



## Sneakers

Gilligan said:


> "seaweed" is what we called the nasty, but highly discounted, weed that was fished out of the ocean, dried out, and sold.  LOL...


Well, this really WAS seaweed....


----------



## DaSDGuy

Gilligan said:


> Story time:  So there we are...three sophomore college students and a bong, sitting in our apartment, vegging out in front of the TV on a snowy Saturday. Munchies hit..and to the rescue comes a box of cookies that my grandmother made from scratch, each cookie individually wrapped in tissue to avoid shipping damage.
> 
> A pile of tissues builds up on the coffee table and carpeted floor the table sat on.
> 
> It's time for one more bowl..why not?
> 
> *POP*!! ..goes the seed in the bowl. Burning contents are expelled from the bowl and land....right in the middle of the pile of tissues.
> 
> Numerous articles of clothing and linen were sacrificed in the panicked and frantic effort to put out the fire....successfully, thank goodness.
> 
> Except for the large area of burnt carpet.  Solution: That was neatly covered up by moving the coffee table over it before checkout-inspection at the end of the semester.
> 
> Watch out fer them seeds.


Nice.  I still remember the horror of having that miniature firework exploding in my face and dropping flaming pieces of weed onto my shirt, crotch and car seat.  Question -  which part of the flames do you put out with your hands first?  Of course, one hand has the remaining weed (also in flames) and the other the steering wheel, but a flaming crotch changes priorities. I might add that if you open the window at 65 MPH to dispose of the remaining firestick the pieces of flaming weed get blown all through the passenger cabin so it stays in your hand and the window stays up. That means driving with no hands to extinguish the flames.  Now if only I had an open Corona ...


----------



## spr1975wshs

awpitt said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned yet but a Slim Chickens is coming soon on the corner of Rt. 235 and MacArthur Blvd across from Taco Bell.
> 
> https://slimchickens.com


The 7/11 across the road has signage up for their chicken, too.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

SamSpade said:


> I miss this thread. Whatever happened?


Disney (aka Shasho) who started this thread now has his own website/blog its 'Commercial Happenings'.


----------



## BernieP

jrt_ms1995 said:


> Businesses are trying to wait out inflation, but expect a burst of new pot shops soon! :toke:


With Crumbl stores nearby


----------



## RoseRed

BernieP said:


> With Crumbl stores nearby


Bummer for the Girl Scouts.


----------



## BernieP

RoseRed said:


> Bummer for the Girl Scouts.


IF they can set up front of a dispensary or whatever they call the PotCo, they would make a fortune


----------



## RoseRed

BernieP said:


> IF they can set up front of a dispensary or whatever they call the PotCo, they would make a fortune


Those days are far behind me.


----------



## 3CATSAILOR

Disney4845 said:


> All feedback is good to me.  Thanks for checking it out.
> 
> And I am working on Sonic for St. Mary's.


I agree about the race car track.  It would be nice idea. Mini Golf would be a nice idea too.  I heard Home Depot is coming to St. Mary's. Is there any truth behind the rumor?


----------



## Merlin99

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Disney (aka Shasho) who started this thread now has his own website/blog its 'Commercial Happenings'.


This is the new site





						Commercial Happenings in Southern Maryland
					

Keeping you up to date on what's going where in Southern Maryland.




					shashoconsulting.blogspot.com


----------



## spr1975wshs

3CATSAILOR said:


> I heard Home Depot is coming to St. Mary's. Is there any truth behind the rumor?


Even though I've been a loyal Lowe's employee for a little over 20 years, I would welcome the competition as being good for the customers.


----------



## wubbles

spr1975wshs said:


> The 7/11 across the road has signage up for their chicken, too.


Anyone happen to know when this 7/11 is opening?


----------



## spr1975wshs

wubbles said:


> Anyone happen to know when this 7/11 is opening?


Went to their website, there is no "Coming Soon" notation. Their map is blank for that location.


----------



## wubbles

@spr1975wshs thanks!  I did notice that Slim Chicken is opening Dec 12th so maybe by the new year I can go there without waiting in line for 20 min.


----------



## OccamsRazor

Guessing that the new Rita's fell through. Had a sign up that said "Coming in 2022" but it looks like that's not gonna happen. They cleared, leveled, plumbed, built, and will open the new 7-11 before they have even started construction on the new Rita's (old PNC bank building)


----------



## sunshine98

Recently, the front of that old PNC started looking like a store.  Thinking the Rita's is still in progress.  They had the back of it dug up all summer, so maybe they hit some sort of snag in the reno process.  Now they have until the spring to finish.  Can't image paying rent for over a year before you can open your business.


----------



## Merlin99

OccamsRazor said:


> Guessing that the new Rita's fell through. Had a sign up that said "Coming in 2022" but it looks like that's not gonna happen. They cleared, leveled, plumbed, built, and will open the new 7-11 before they have even started construction on the new Rita's (old PNC bank building)


Actually I’ve seen some movement in the old PNC building over the weekend.


----------



## itsbob

RoseRed said:


> Bummer for the Girl Scouts.


Not unless GS starts charging 5 dollars a cookie.. 

Sorry, they are NOT THAT good.


----------



## FettZilla

Looks like we're getting a Sheetz to go across the Veterans outpatient clinic.








						Shasho Consulting, P.A. Commercial Real Estate
					

Shasho Consulting, P.A. Commercial Real Estate, White Plains, Maryland. 5,658 likes · 60 talking about this · 124 were here. Shasho Consulting Commercial Real Estate is a full service commercial...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Disney4845

SamSpade said:


> I miss this thread. Whatever happened?


Sorry Its got to the point that I have too many places I'm answering questions and I don't like missing what someone asks me.  I've been focused on our Facebook page and the blog.  I post on both of those as things happen.  But I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Disney4845

3CATSAILOR said:


> I agree about the race car track.  It would be nice idea. Mini Golf would be a nice idea too.  I heard Home Depot is coming to St. Mary's. Is there any truth behind the rumor?


Not that I have heard.  We tried to put them at Lexington exchange years ago.  Didnt work out.


----------



## OccamsRazor

I find it odd that they decided to get rid of the cement factory and "develop" the Lexington Exchange area to such a degree with ABSOLUTELY NO immediate plans of filling the vast void of space. Especially across from the Aldi. Who is making these decisions??


----------



## RoseRed

Disney4845 said:


> Not that I have heard.  We tried to put them at Lexington exchange years ago.  Didnt work out.


I thought the Great Mills pool was the trade off for the Home Depot?


----------



## Gilligan

OccamsRazor said:


> I find it odd that they decided to get rid of the cement factory and "develop" the Lexington Exchange area to such a degree with ABSOLUTELY NO immediate plans of filling the vast void of space. Especially across from the Aldi. Who is making these decisions??


?  Whoever owns the property decides what they might use it for. And then make applications accordingly.


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> ?  Whoever owns the property decides what they might use it for. And then make applications accordingly.


He and Hemi want to turn it over to the proletariat for proper planning and development.


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> He and Hemi want to turn it over to the proletariat for proper planning and development.


Apparently so.


----------



## OccamsRazor

Kyle said:


> He and Hemi want to turn it over to the proletariat


What would make you think this?


----------



## Gilligan

OccamsRazor said:


> What would make you think this?


Your post would lead one to believe that anyone anywhere in county gummint would have the slightest authority to even offer an opinion on what anyone wants to do with their property in future.

Me and Kyle are going to buy it and build the largest strip joint that ever existed ....because we've seen so many of those close down over the last few decades.  Call it "restoring culture" to the area.


----------



## tipsymcgee

RoseRed said:


> I thought the Great Mills pool was the trade off for the Home Depot?


That was a while back but I think the original tradeoff was for a movie theater that was supposed to go in with Giant, which ultimately became the BJs spot.  Could be wrong.


----------



## RoseRed

tipsymcgee said:


> That was a while back but I think the original tradeoff was for a movie theater that was supposed to go in with Giant, which ultimately became the BJs spot.  Could be wrong.


It's been so many years, you very well may be right.


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> Call it "restoring culture" to the area.


Hell yeah!

Lets see those uncultured cretins pull me off the stage this time!!!


----------



## jrt_ms1995

Gilligan said:


> Me and Kyle are going to buy it and build the largest strip joint that ever existed ....because we've seen so many of those close down over the last few decades.  Call it "restoring culture" to the area.


I'd like to invest; can I mail you a check? No, wait, that won't work. I'll leave cash in a paper bag in the middle of the SGI bridge. Definitely more secure than USPS.


----------



## Sneakers

I had a roommate years back who was friends with a Home Depot decision maker.  Back then they said there was no business model that made sense to put one in this area.  But that was a long time ago.


----------



## Gilligan

Sneakers said:


> I had a roommate years back who was friends with a Home Depot decision maker.  Back then they said there was no business model that made sense to put one in this area.  But that was a long time ago.


Put your money in with Kyle and I. Can't lose.  We'll issue stock in crypto...call it "Bitten Coin"...or "Bite Coin"...something like that.


----------



## Sneakers

Gilligan said:


> Put your money in with Kyle and I. Can't lose.  We'll issue stock in crypto...call it "Bitten Coin"...or "Bite Coin"...something like that.


Rose's IV?


----------



## Bare-ya-cuda

OccamsRazor said:


> I find it odd that they decided to get rid of the cement factory and "develop" the Lexington Exchange area to such a degree with ABSOLUTELY NO immediate plans of filling the vast void of space. Especially across from the Aldi. Who is making these decisions??


That plant moved over to the corner of commerce avenue.


----------



## Gilligan

Sneakers said:


> Rose's IV?


You in?


----------



## Sneakers

Gilligan said:


> You in?


I'm weighing the negatives.  Between you and Kyle, I'd wind up being the major shareholder.  Good for me.  But then there's the 'past business experience' I have to consider. Like a couple of restaurants that went bust.  Still researching Kyle's past......


----------



## jrt_ms1995

Sneakers said:


> ...  Still researching Kyle's past......


Uh-oh!


----------



## my-thyme

My mom used to make the costumes for the girls at The Office. Should I see if she can still do that?


----------



## Gilligan

Sneakers said:


> Still researching Kyle's past......


That's what the Dark Web was created for....


----------



## Kyle

jrt_ms1995 said:


> Uh-oh!


Yeah.  He doesn't want to do that.

My clearance investigator is still in therapy.


----------



## Gilligan

GregV814 said:


> I DONT KNOW KYLE THAT WELL YET...


Does _anyone _know Kyle that well?   <--- what a "deep thought" looks like in print form.


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...



Gilligan said:


> well?



A pretty deep subject.


----------



## OccamsRazor

Gilligan said:


> Your post would lead one to believe....


So... speculation. Got it!


----------



## Gilligan

OccamsRazor said:


> So... speculation. Got it!


Nope. Reading.


----------



## OccamsRazor

Gilligan said:


> Nope. Reading.


Actually, it is idiocy. You see... you seemed to have pulled it together in your initial response to give a cohesive answer regarding the decision makers. It wasn't until your forum BAE got involved that it turned into idiocy. Hey.. at least you tried.. right?


----------



## Gilligan

OccamsRazor said:


> Actually, it is idiocy. You see... you seemed to have pulled it together in your initial response to give a cohesive answer regarding the decision makers. It wasn't until your forum BAE got involved that it turned into idiocy. Hey.. at least you tried.. right?


English your second language?


----------



## OccamsRazor

Gilligan said:


> English your second language?


Apparently, reading and tracking is an issue for you. Here... let me break it down 2nd grade style for ya'

See.. here is my question:



OccamsRazor said:


> I find it odd that they decided to get rid of the cement factory and "develop" the Lexington Exchange area to such a degree with ABSOLUTELY NO immediate plans of filling the vast void of space. Especially across from the Aldi. *Who is making these decisions??*



And... here is your initial response to that question which seems pretty legit.


Gilligan said:


> ? * Whoever owns the property decides what they might use it for*. And then make applications accordingly.



Now... here is your BAE offering nothing of value which you hopped on like flies on crap.


Kyle said:


> He and Hemi want to turn it over to the proletariat for proper planning and development.


Now.. was THAT too hard to follow? IS reading English that hard for ya?


----------



## Gilligan

OccamsRazor said:


> Apparently, reading and tracking is an issue for you. Here... let me break it down 2nd grade style for ya'
> 
> See.. here is my question:
> 
> 
> 
> And... here is your initial response to that question which seems pretty legit.
> 
> 
> Now... here is your BAE offering nothing of value which you hopped on like flies on crap.
> 
> Now.. was THAT too hard to follow? IS reading English that hard for ya?


What's a "BAE"?


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> What's a "BAE"?


British Weapons maker as far as I know.


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> British Weapons maker as far as I know.


My son works for BAE. I wasn't seeing the connection here.


----------



## 3CATSAILOR

fatratcat said:


> At this point, I'm willing to compromise! CH/Mechanicsville needs better restaurants! 30,000 people with higher than average incomes and you wind up driving 10-20 miles in every direction to eat? What a bunch of crap!


It's like getting decent health care. You have to drive 100 miles for that.


----------



## 3CATSAILOR

Disney4845 said:


> If you are interested in keeping up with new things coming to the area please visit our blog http://shashoconsulting.blogspot.com/  and like our Facebook page.  We also try to post when these new businesses begin hiring.  I will also try to post new businesses here when I have time.
> 
> Go to the last entries on this post to see the latest info.


Is there a Home Depot coming to St. Mary's? At one point I heard it was in the plans.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

Gilligan said:


> What's a "BAE"?


Big-ass enema?


----------



## 3CATSAILOR

OccamsRazor said:


> Guessing that the new Rita's fell through. Had a sign up that said "Coming in 2022" but it looks like that's not gonna happen. They cleared, leveled, plumbed, built, and will open the new 7-11 before they have even started construction on the new Rita's (old PNC bank building)


Rita's was hung up on a "easement issue".  The easement issue is supposed to have been resolved in the Court battle I heard. Only for Rita's tough. Unless they are back in Court again. The old Bowling Alley has the same easement issue which I don't think has been resolved yet.  IF the easement is resolved for Rita's you should see if by "late next Spring or early Summer".


----------



## 3CATSAILOR

Disney4845 said:


> Not that I have heard.  We tried to put them at Lexington exchange years ago.  Didnt work out.


Last I heard, the intention is for the Home Depot to be close or nearby the new Movie Theater in California, MD.


----------



## lucky_bee

3CATSAILOR said:


> Last I heard, the intention is for the Home Depot to be close or nearby the new Movie Theater in California, MD.


Lexington Exchange is where the newer movie theater and Aldis is...that's the name of the whole property. 

I was an employee of Home Depot when I moved to Calvert/St. Mary's exactly 10 years ago and was told then, the rumor of HD wanting to build in that spot...10 years ago. I think it's safe to say it's not going to happen, like Disney said they tried awhile back and it didn't work out.


----------



## 3CATSAILOR

lucky_bee said:


> Lexington Exchange is where the newer movie theater and Aldis is...that's the name of the whole property.
> 
> I was an employee of Home Depot when I moved to Calvert/St. Mary's exactly 10 years ago and was told then, the rumor of HD wanting to build in that spot...10 years ago. I think it's safe to say it's not going to happen, like Disney said they tried awhile back and it didn't work out.


Yeah, good to know. Thanks.


----------



## RoseRed

Slim Chickens Celebrates Their Grand Opening Today in St. Mary's County - Southern Maryland News Net
					

Darrin Atlas is celebrating the grand opening of the new Slim Chickens, a 170+ unit “better chicken” concept, located at 22622 MacArthur Blvd in California on Thursday, December 15th. No stranger to franchising, Atlas owns 9 Firehouse Sub locations across Maryland and Pennsylvania. While...




					smnewsnet.com


----------



## PrchJrkr

RoseRed said:


> Slim Chickens Celebrates Their Grand Opening Today in St. Mary's County - Southern Maryland News Net
> 
> 
> Darrin Atlas is celebrating the grand opening of the new Slim Chickens, a 170+ unit “better chicken” concept, located at 22622 MacArthur Blvd in California on Thursday, December 15th. No stranger to franchising, Atlas owns 9 Firehouse Sub locations across Maryland and Pennsylvania. While...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smnewsnet.com


They only serve chicken tenders? I was hoping for bone-in pieces.


----------



## RoseRed

PrchJrkr said:


> They only serve chicken tenders? I was hoping for bone-in pieces.


I didn't look close enough.


----------



## Gilligan

PrchJrkr said:


> They only serve chicken tenders? I was hoping for bone-in pieces.


looks like that's what they sell....variations of chicken tenders.


----------



## Loper

PrchJrkr said:


> They only serve chicken tenders? I was hoping for bone-in pieces.


looks like they have wings


----------



## PrchJrkr

Gilligan said:


> looks like that's what they sell....variations of chicken tenders.





Loper said:


> looks like they have wings


I did look at the article, but I'm reading on my phone, so... I suppose I'm just going to Chaptico for my fix. The Tyson breast patties are okay, but they're getting old. Plus they're fire hot. The plain ones are bleh.


----------



## SamSpade

lucky_bee said:


> Lexington Exchange is where the newer movie theater and Aldis is...that's the name of the whole property.
> 
> I was an employee of Home Depot when I moved to Calvert/St. Mary's exactly 10 years ago and was told then, the rumor of HD wanting to build in that spot...10 years ago. I think it's safe to say it's not going to happen, like Disney said they tried awhile back and it didn't work out.


It does seem if any development appears years to completion - it's a good bet it ain't happening at all. Everyone said there was going to be a Royal Farms there across from Wildewood. To the best of my knowledge - that's gone. A shame too.


----------



## RoseRed

SamSpade said:


> It does seem if any development appears years to completion - it's a good bet it ain't happening at all. Everyone said there was going to be a Royal Farms there across from Wildewood. To the best of my knowledge - that's gone. A shame too.


The Royal Farms was surveyed and appeared ready to go.  Not sure what happened.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

RoseRed said:


> The Royal Farms was surveyed and appeared ready to go.  Not sure what happened.


A clamor arose for some other use of the land, IIRC. Something about an underground go-kart track.


----------



## RoseRed

jrt_ms1995 said:


> A clamor arose for some other use of the land, IIRC. Something about an underground go-kart track.


Don't forget the mall.


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:


> Don't forget the mall.


Just with Southern Maryland needs. It’s own crime center.


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> Just with Southern Maryland needs. It’s own crime center.


We have LPCity for that.


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:


> We have LPCity for that.


No point in giving them an indoor venue though.


----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> No point in giving them an indoor venue though.


But I wanted an Orange Julius....


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> The Royal Farms was surveyed and appeared ready to go.  Not sure what happened.


Same thing with the undeveloped SW corner lot at 249 and 5 in Callaway. All teed up for a 7-11 and something else and then...nothing. It's posted with a big "available for development" sign now.


----------



## Kyle

Sneakers said:


> But I wanted an Orange Julius....


Can’t you just melt five or six creamsickles?


----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> Can’t you just melt five or six creamsickles?


Uh.....gimme a minute.  BRB.


----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> Can’t you just melt five or six creamsickles?


Didn't have any creamsickles, only a few sugar-free juice pops.  Tried using them and adding some light cream.  Nah.  Found a fudgesickle and added that to the mix.  Still nah.   Let me see what else I can find before I barf.


----------



## RoseRed

Sneakers said:


> Didn't have any creamsickles, only a few sugar-free juice pops.  Tried using them and adding some light cream.  Nah.  Found a fudgesickle and added that to the mix.  Still nah.   Let me see what else I can find before I barf.


Ipecac?


----------



## lucky_bee

Gilligan said:


> Same thing with the undeveloped SW corner lot at 249 and 5 in Callaway. All teed up for a 7-11 and something else and then...nothing. It's posted with a big "available for development" sign now.


the last thing we need is another convenience store there   I'm still disappointed Dollar General is there now.


----------



## Gilligan

lucky_bee said:


> I'm still disappointed Dollar General is there now.


Bet they build one in Piney Point or Valley Lee soon.....and one about halfway between Callaway and L'Town....and....

I bet they put one right next door to the hardware store in Ridge.


----------



## Sneakers

Gilligan said:


> Bet they build one in Piney Point or Valley Lee soon.....and one about halfway between Callaway and L'Town....and....
> 
> I bet they put one right next door to the hardware store in Ridge.


Next time the general store goes belly up they can take over.


----------



## lucky_bee

Gilligan said:


> Bet they build one in Piney Point or Valley Lee soon.....and one about halfway between Callaway and L'Town....and....
> 
> I bet they put one right next door to the hardware store in Ridge.


I really would not be surprised


----------



## TPD

More alcohol!  Didn’t realize the Mexican joint closed. How did that happen?!









						Brass Tap Beer Bar And Kitchen Set To Open In St. Mary's County - The BayNet
					

CALIFORNIA, Md. — After receiving a 90-day conditional liquor license from the St. Mary’s Alcohol and Beverage Board on Dec. 8, Brass Tap Beer Bar and Kitchen is set to open […]




					thebaynet.com


----------



## Kyle

> and Seabreeze Restaurant in Oakville that will allow them to stay open from 2 to 6 a.m. on Jan. 1, 2023.



The fish are gonna be eating good that morning.


----------



## RoseRed

I'm super bummbed that Mom & Pop's Pizza has closed down.


----------



## ontheriver

RoseRed said:


> I'm super bummbed that Mom & Pop's Pizza has closed down.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## rio

I didn't even realize there was a Mexican restaurant in the HT shopping center. I honestly don't know what's back there besides the battery store and the places you can see from the road.


----------



## RoseRed

ontheriver said:


> Sorry to hear that.


It's been my go-to for about 15 years.


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:


> I'm super bummbed that Mom & Pop's Pizza has closed down.


Where is that and do they deliver?


----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> Where is that and *do they deliver*?


Not anymore....


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> Where is that and do they deliver?


They did.


----------



## spr1975wshs

RoseRed said:


> I'm super bummbed that Mom & Pop's Pizza has closed down.


That blows, been our go to since getting the house 9 years ago.


----------



## RoseRed

spr1975wshs said:


> That blows, been our go to since getting the house 9 years ago.


I don't like Papa John's.  Not sure what I'll do now.


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:


> I don't like Papa John's.  Not sure what I'll do now.


Pizza Bolis?


----------



## Sneakers

RoseRed said:


> I don't like Papa John's.  Not sure what I'll do now.


My fav is Jerry's Pizza and Subs over on Solomons.  Their pie is as close to a NY style as I've found down here.


----------



## SamSpade

TPD said:


> More alcohol!  Didn’t realize the Mexican joint closed. How did that happen?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brass Tap Beer Bar And Kitchen Set To Open In St. Mary's County - The BayNet
> 
> 
> CALIFORNIA, Md. — After receiving a 90-day conditional liquor license from the St. Mary’s Alcohol and Beverage Board on Dec. 8, Brass Tap Beer Bar and Kitchen is set to open […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thebaynet.com


I thought the Mexican place was massively overpriced for Mexican food.


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> Pizza Bolis?


I've never had theirs.  Any good?


----------



## RoseRed

Sneakers said:


> My fav is Jerry's Pizza and Subs over on Solomons.  Their pie is as close to a NY style as I've found down here.


I don't think I've ever had theirs.


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:


> I've never had theirs.  Any good?


I haven't ordered Pizza for quite a while but it was better than Papa Johns. 

Since then, I just order Steak and Cheese Subs and Onion Rings from them.


----------



## Sneakers

RoseRed said:


> I've never had theirs.  Any good?





RoseRed said:


> I don't think I've ever had theirs.


Creature of Habit.

I knwo a few that would say Mod, but I'm not thrilled with theirs.  Toppings are/were unlimited, but the last time I went there they were REALLY skimpy and I had to keep insisting on a bit more.  Also, the flavor is 'ok', but just doesn't pop.  It's 'just pizza'.


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> I haven't ordered Pizza for quite a while but it was better than Papa Johns.
> 
> Since then, I just order Steak and Cheese Subs and Onion Rings from them.


Not a fan of subs, too much bread.  


Sneakers said:


> Creature of Habit.
> 
> I knwo a few that would say Mod, but I'm not thrilled with theirs.  Toppings are/were unlimited, but the last time I went there they were REALLY skimpy and I had to keep insisting on a bit more.  Also, the flavor is 'ok', but just doesn't pop.  It's 'just pizza'.


I don't care much for Mod either.


----------



## ontheriver

RoseRed said:


> It's been my go-to for about 15 years.


I ordered for many years as well.  Their onion rings were good.  Darn it.


----------



## RoseRed

ontheriver said:


> I ordered for many years as well.  Their onion rings were good.  Darn it.


Never had them.


----------



## spr1975wshs

A semi-regular came in a few months ago with his son, who was wearing a Ledo's work shirt.
I asked if their pizza was good. He answered: "Meh, it's pretty average."


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

BTW..."conveniently foldable".... When you fold a NY slice that's called Brooklyn Style.  Otherwise, it's just a NY slice.

Oh, and most time you HAVE to fold it, because a REAL NY slice is 3 times the size of a slice here.  A large pie here is just barely a medium.  And it's 'a pie', not pizza.


----------



## spr1975wshs

Wh


Sneakers said:


> BTW..."conveniently foldable".... When you fold a NY slice that's called Brooklyn Style.  Otherwise, it's just a NY slice.
> 
> Oh, and most time you HAVE to fold it, because a REAL NY slice is 3 times the size of a slice here.  A large pie here is just barely a medium.  And it's 'a pie', not pizza.


When I was growing up, used to call them pizza pies.


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


>


Reminds me...  Our lacrosse team coach at Purdue was a Chicago boy and when we played Chicago U. on the road, he took us all to Gullivers after the game. Never in my life had I had such an incredible pizza...and the first time I'd ever had a "deep dish" pizza.


----------



## OmyGawd

RoseRed said:


> I don't like Papa John's.  Not sure what I'll do now.


Try Slice House down in Leonardtown.  They make a pretty pizza


----------



## RoseRed

OmyGawd said:


> Try Slice House down in Leonardtown.  They make a pretty pizza


I have, they are good.  But I don't think they deliver.


----------



## Sneakers

RoseRed said:


> I have, they are good.  But I don't think they deliver.


And very pricey.


----------



## my-thyme

I've always liked Nicolettis.


----------



## spr1975wshs

Sneakers said:


> My fav is Jerry's Pizza and Subs over on Solomons.  Their pie is as close to a NY style as I've found down here.


They affiliated with the Jerry's by the shut down Esperanza Bowling Alley?


----------



## Sneakers

spr1975wshs said:


> They affiliated with the Jerry's by the shut down Esperanza Bowling Alley?


Not as far as I know.  This is a Maryland-chain, just happens to have 'Jerry" in the name.





						Jerry's Subs and Pizza
					






					jerrysusa.com


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

Somebody on another forum site is complaining about all the CVS's in Bethesda.  I told him he should see all the Dollar stores in St. Mary's County.


----------



## DaSDGuy

What, they don't believe in blm shopping in bethesda?


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

DaSDGuy said:


> What, they don't believe in blm shopping in bethesda?


I don't know.  Just like here that site is populated by people who aren't happy unless they're unhappy and bitch about stuff just to hear themselves talk.


----------



## BernieP

Sneakers said:


> And very pricey.


you get what you pay for.   Fresh, not shipped by truck overnight from a freezer.


----------



## BernieP

my-thyme said:


> I've always liked Nicolettis.


any pizza cooked on a a tray and conveyer belt is just not right.   Nothing like a honest to goodness pizza oven / bread oven.


----------



## Sneakers

BernieP said:


> you get what you pay for.   Fresh, not shipped by truck overnight from a freezer.


Pricey.  I compare it to any pizza shop in NY that sells 2 slices and a drink for $5.  One of their slices, if I remember right, was $4, and I'm sure it's gone up by now.


----------



## BernieP

Sneakers said:


> Pricey.  I compare it to any pizza shop in NY that sells 2 slices and a drink for $5.  One of their slices, if I remember right, was almost $10.


NO, not even the weekly special.  I got 4 slices a could of weeks ago, the special and it wasn't even $20 with tax


----------



## Sneakers

BernieP said:


> NO, not even the weekly special.  I got 4 slices a could of weeks ago, the special and it wasn't even $20 with tax


Yeah, I looked back and fixed it, but they are still pricey no matter how you do it.


----------



## spr1975wshs

News about a business, which has been here a while.
29 December made 10 years at the Saint Mary's Lowe's for me, 2 October made 20 years with the company.
26 December, Saint Mary's Lowe's Store Manager #5 arrived. His name is Tim.
A few years ago, they added a co-SM as our store is top 10 sales volume in the country.
Am on #2 of those.

When people aske me why I never went into management, I rattle off the numbers of how many managers I have seen come and go.

Folks who have interacted with Tim are cautiously optimistic.


----------



## GregV814

A guy told me that his brother-in-law told him that a new mega mall, like Westfield's Annapolis Mall, is slated for Broomes Island. The anchor store is Victor's Secret, Ye Daye Olde Bread, two, 2 count them, Ulta's, a Waffle House and Mr. Ray's Hair Weave. 
Believe it or not, Lume' and the Great American Progressive outlet too... Large Larry, will hold a photo op later on, reciting his achievements as post partem Governor, future President.. Newly elected Morre will welcome four bus loads of Central Americans to the area to pick the abundant crop of tobacco...


----------



## spr1975wshs

^My dad and his brother Ed worked Connecticut Valley shade tobacco when they were in junior and senior high school in the late 40's - early 50's.


----------



## buddscreek

spr1975wshs said:


> ^My dad and his brother Ed worked Connecticut Valley shade tobacco when they were in junior and senior high school in the late 40's - early 50's.


 i have grown /worked in several different varieties of bacca. Md, flue , burley, dark fired and Connecticut shade. the shade is by far the most
time consuming and delicate i have ever had the mis pleasure working with.. nasty chit


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...



buddscreek said:


> i have grown /worked in several different varieties of bacca. Md, flue , burley, dark fired and Connecticut shade. the shade is by far the most time consuming and delicate i have ever had the mis pleasure working with.. nasty chit



I've heard that those working with tobacco, havesting etc., can actually get a nicotine high just from the leaves when they constantly touch skin. Is this true?


----------



## rio

LightRoasted said:


> For your consideration ...
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that those working with tobacco, havesting etc., can actually get a nicotine high just from the leaves when they constantly touch skin. Is this true?


They can get nicotine poisoning for sure. Especially if its wet. Happened to my husband when he was a kid.


----------

